# Senior Members



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2005)

NN/Spike/Naota said:
			
		

> In order to reward dedication to NarutoForums.com, a senior members usergroup has been added. The criteria for joining is not too severe, you just need 1000 posts, and 3000 reputation points in order to gain access to a bigger avatar, more PM space and more to come. There is no asking to join, or way to join this usergroup. Once you have met the criteria for joining, vBulletin will *automatically add you. Hopefully. This is a system we're just now trying out, and is prone to be buggy.
> 
> Also, it is very important that this not lead to excessive spam, or rep begging. If any spam posts are seen to have the DIRECT INTENT of raising the post count, not only will the post be deleted, removing it from being counted, a set number of posts will be manually docked from your postcount. You will not be able to run out of posts, as you will be banned for spam long before you reach 0.
> 
> ...



*REVISED REQUIREMENTS*


3000 Reputation Points
1000 Posts
6 months of Registration

*Allow 3-5 days.


For those who would like to become Senior Members, rather than requesting membership in this thread, you will now be able to request membership in the same manner as those that request Bath House Membership.

*Process:*

Go to your UserCP*-->*Group Membership*-->*Request Senior Membership



If you meet the requirements you will be admitted within 3-5 days xD

Revised Requirements 

    * 3000 Reputation Points
    * 1000 Posts
    * 6 months of Registration
*
What Does the Senior Membership group consist of?*


Avatar Dimension: *150x150*
Avatar file Size: *341kb*
Signature Size Allowed: *550x500*
Personal Message Storage: *1000*; Can send out up to *10* PMs at a time


----------



## ninamori (May 23, 2005)

Yay fer Zacho! 

*shuts up*

=X

Brilliant idea, I say. *already knew about it*


----------



## Haruka (May 23, 2005)

Aww.. I wish i could make my Avy bigger...
Well, time to make constructional and meaning fullposts!


----------



## Blue (May 23, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> Yay fer Zacho!
> 
> *shuts up*
> 
> ...



Too bad it wasn't his idea, little miss "I seduced-the-admins"


----------



## Norb (May 23, 2005)

lol damn i'll be there in 2-3 months >.>
Dani... monny seduced me too ._. >.> am no admin t.t everyone will fall to monny xD


----------



## ninamori (May 23, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Too bad it wasn't his idea, little miss "I seduced-the-admins"


Wasn't my idea! =O

He just told me about it before everybody else!

*seduces Dani*

Give me adminly powers~~~~ O_O


----------



## Shunsui (May 23, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Too bad it wasn't his idea, little miss "I seduced-the-admin*s*"


*cough cough*


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 23, 2005)

Just gimmie afew more months!


----------



## Racheal (May 23, 2005)

2,000 posts eh.......
that will only take me another 7 months or so :\
ah well, paitence is a virtue.

nice idea though


----------



## dbcomix (May 23, 2005)

yes..... now i can have a bigger avy.




i need sleep.


----------



## martryn (May 23, 2005)

Sweet, at the rate I'm going I'll only need a week or two.  I've always wanted a bigger avatar.


----------



## abfluvver (May 23, 2005)

A few more posts...
I really need a life.


----------



## Blue (May 23, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> I feel so...like I don't have a life. ):



Join our awesome e-club!

We chat (lol) and trade awesome e-stories about our e-lives!


----------



## Shunsui (May 23, 2005)

We'll probably add more criteria. So that you can have fewer posts if you have higher rep or have been here longer.


----------



## LordStronghold (May 23, 2005)

Good idea


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> In order to reward dedication to NarutoForums.com, a senior members usergroup has been added. The criteria for joining is not too severe, you just need 2000 posts, and 1000 reputation points in order to gain access to a bigger avatar, more PM space, ability to see who repped you, and more to come. There is no asking to join, or way to join this usergroup. Once you have met the criteria for joining, vBulletin will automatically add you. Hopefully. This is a system we're just now trying out, and is prone to be buggy.
> 
> Also, it is very important that this not lead to excessive spam, or rep begging. If any spam posts are seen to have the DIRECT INTENT of raising the post count, not only will the post be deleted, removing it from being counted, a set number of posts will be manually docked from your postcount. You will not be able to run out of posts, as you will be banned for spam long before you reach 0.
> 
> ...





You do understand I love you right?


But only problem is, this would cause spamming to get into it...  Perhaps there should be a date requirement as well?  Or a higher rep req?


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2005)

Cool, I am pretty close to there.  I promise to not spam, and I won't even go to the Convo thread.  I have been wanting more room for the avy for a while now, since I love gifs so much it was annoying to have to limit them to 5 frames or so.



> We'll probably add more criteria. So that you can have fewer posts if you have higher rep or have been here longer.


That would be cool, maybe rep/100 could count as posts, or something like that.


----------



## Shunsui (May 24, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> You do understand I love you right?
> 
> 
> But only problem is, this would cause spamming to get into it...  Perhaps there should be a date requirement as well?  Or a higher rep req?


there is lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 24, 2005)

Excellent idea.

Only problem is that I dont have enough posts. My rep is enough but the posts arent. Dammit


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> there is lol



Ahh, I see....  90 days, doesn't seem to seniority of a forum though, lol.


I would think at least 4 months.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2005)

I also think there should be a date requisite.  Like four months, or six months or something.  Or a much higher rep requirement.  Getting to 1000 seems so easy.  In fact, there are several members of the forums that can rep someone to 1000 in one go.  I think this might cause wide spread abuse.

EDIT:  



> I would think at least 4 months.



Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## cool2not (May 24, 2005)

Only problem I have with this idea is the minimum rep idea. Some dedicated members simply don't have enough rep points to qualify for these rewards when in obvious light they have earned this because of all the constructive posts that he/she has made. I mean you got to be dedicated to post 2000 times in this forum, simply not letting someone in just based on rep is wrong in my view.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 24, 2005)

Reputation is built on the fact if someone likes your post. For your ideas, theory, length, anything matters really. You get positive repped for having a positive post in someone's eyes. The opposite is negative repping. You get neg repped if someone doesnt like it for some reason. That keeps balence in the forums. For instance, even if you say something wrong eventually you will say something good and you might get repped for it. Sometimes people need to respect others views and see it their way then ranting on about nonsense. People then read others posts and change themselves to become better and have more knowledging giving an entire new post a positive action. They then get negrepped.

It all makes sense really. Balence.


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Juss a few suggestions, since this senior group kinda has me hyped 

-1500 posts minimum.  Cause alot of posts some get are spammish or debates...  And some people don't do that, making it harder.
-3000 rep minimum.  1k Rep is really easy to get, heck if you do a favor to the Naruto community you usually make that much.  So 1k seems a bit too easy, since it can easily be gotten from a little thing.
-120 day minimum.  Seniority should have something more to do with how long someone has been here, and 90 days doesn't seem like too long, IMO.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 24, 2005)

Actually he does have a point. The word is senior. Now adays you can look on the forum and see people who just appeared with an incredible amount of rep (usually because of jokes and random pictures they post) and no reason and it wouldnt be fair that way.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2005)

> -1500 posts minimum. Cause alot of posts some get are spammish or debates... And some people don't do that, making it harder.
> -3000 rep minimum. 1k Rep is really easy to get, heck if you do a favor to the Naruto community you usually make that much. So 1k seems a bit too easy, since it can easily be gotten from a little thing.
> -120 day minimum. Seniority should have something more to do with how long someone has been here, and 90 days doesn't seem like too long, IMO.



Damn, that system there seems perfect to me.  I'd even think a 180 day requirement would be acceptable.  I mean, there's senior, and then there's *senior*, right?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 24, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Damn, that system there seems perfect to me.  I'd even think a 180 day requirement would be acceptable.  I mean, there's senior, and then there's *senior*, right?



Exactly my friend.


----------



## Sublime (May 24, 2005)

2,000 posts?! 

It's gonna be hard to do that with so rules against spam and active mods that often delete useless posts.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2005)

It's easy as pie if you frequent the convo threads.  Another thing I hate about the convo threads....  why the hell do posts there count, when spam posts aren't supposed to?


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Actually, those who make a popular fanclub, also rake in the Reputation points I hear.

But I don't join or make, so I am not sure.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2005)

I asked that once, and apparently once they realized they shouldn't count it was too late to change it without massive postcount losses and confusion.  Oh well.

I freaking love that gif, it would make a great avatar.


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Massive post count loses should be obvious, if they make them not count.

A spam board would be so easy to up posts in...  Hell, I bet you I could get 1k posts in a day from the spam board.


----------



## Sublime (May 24, 2005)

Yeah people who make original and popular FC's probably do rep but I wouldn't try it... I'd lose track of who wants to join my FC after a few days if it was popular.


----------



## cool2not (May 24, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Reputation is built on the fact if someone likes your post. For your ideas, theory, length, anything matters really. You get positive repped for having a positive post in someone's eyes. The opposite is negative repping. You get neg repped if someone doesnt like it for some reason. That keeps balence in the forums. For instance, even if you say something wrong eventually you will say something good and you might get repped for it. Sometimes people need to respect others views and see it their way then ranting on about nonsense. People then read others posts and change themselves to become better and have more knowledging giving an entire new post a positive action. They then get negrepped.
> 
> It all makes sense really. Balence.



very rarly do people who have high reps earn it through making constructive posts, i know most of my rep came from my past avatar and the stupid "cool's babe of the week" thing that i'll get rid of soon. So rep really has very little to do with "making good ideas" or theories it's more based on porn and or funny pictures/comments.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2005)

Genma FC is pretty popular, so I get a good deal of rep from that.  But I think I get more so from the Randomness FC.  Every now and then some member will come in and randomly rep everyone.  And the active members usually have enough rep where their rep counts.  I hate pointless rep, but complaining about it only gets me more pointless rep.  *shrug*



> Massive post count loses should be obvious, if they make them not count.
> 
> A spam board would be so easy to up posts in... Hell, I bet you I could get 1k posts in a day from the spam board.



I say make the convo posts not count in post counts and tell the people to deal with it.  Spam posts shouldn't count.  What more is there to say?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 24, 2005)

cool2not said:
			
		

> very rarly do people who have high reps earn it through making constructive posts, i know most of my rep came from my past avatar and the stupid "cool's babe of the week" thing that i'll get rid of soon. So rep really has very little to do with "making good ideas" or theories it's more based on porn and or funny pictures/comments.



Actually alot of my rep is from my ideas. Most of it actually.


----------



## Sublime (May 24, 2005)

cool2not said:
			
		

> very rarly do people who have high reps earn it through making constructive posts, i know most of my rep came from my past avatar and the stupid "cool's babe of the week" thing that i'll get rid of soon. So rep really has very little to do with "making good ideas" or theories it's more based on porn and or funny pictures/comments.



Hey now, I earned my rep through making a constructive post, check my sig.


----------



## foxStick (May 24, 2005)

Hmmm... this is an interesting idea... 
*wonders if this will cause more spamming than the 18+ adult forums...


----------



## skmt999 (May 24, 2005)

Hey, 90 days is a long time on forums.

By the time I hit 90 days, I'll have the posts. As easy as it is for well-behaved (sort of) people to get rep around here, I think the 1000 needed to be pretty low. 4500 or something like that... now that's - no, wait... that's too easy too. All right 10,000 rep points. That's a goal. I won't have that for a while. Yeah. I'll call that my 3mo rep goal. Or something.


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

I meet the criteria but yet I don't have it O;

I smell treason >


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

make it 15K instead of 2K  :X


> A few more posts...
> I really need a life.


somehow i find that discriminating 
nah j/k, nice job NN/blue & Co


----------



## Ryu (May 24, 2005)

Great idea =D But eighter 2000 posts or 1000 rep points are hard to get ^^;; So the only obstacle for membership is the 3 months ^^ 

..why am I stating the obvius? 
Meh, bored. 

Celly; then youd be the only member. The Celly Club. Woop-de-fucking-doo. 
>_>;; not me, norwegian treacher. =>


----------



## Sketchy (May 24, 2005)

Hmmm I have matched the criteria but...I can't see who repped me..o_O does that mean i whasn't added to t3h usergroep ing !!


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> Celly; then youd be the only member.
> The Celly Club. Woop-de-fucking-doo.
> >_>;;


 yeh that would be so awesome 
a whole usergroup just for me 

but i see they're still working on the features since things as larger PM space and visible reps aren't working yet


----------



## Ryu (May 24, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> Hmmm I have matched the criteria but...I can't see who repped me..o_O does that mean i whasn't added to t3h usergroep ing !!


heh, me eighter  So I'm guessing the system is still 'buggy' as mr.admin-sama said ^^

Celly; xD like a 300x300 ava when you hit 20 000 =D ...That would be stretchy. ;X


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

checked my rep, i became luminary o.O

yeh, guess they'll fix it 1 of these days :X


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

I still dun have it either T___T >


----------



## Ryu (May 24, 2005)

*wonders how many "I don't have that", or "I can't see it eighter" posts there is gonna be here by the end of the day* 
;X


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2005)

I'm sorry, I don't mean to be rude, but I have to speak up.  Its not eighter, its either.


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

I don't think they have activated the usergroup yet.

They simply are stating that they are making it.  If I am not mistaken.


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

did you tryed uploading an 150x150 avi yet? ;/
couse PL-hime has 1, or whatever her current name is. . .


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

Monikuh aka PL allready had that ava and she has those options. She'll prolly be the only one that has it atm -_-

*checks*
_Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 125 by 125 pixels or 58.6 KB (whichever is smaller).
_

Dun have it yet =\


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2005)

Yup, I'm still stuck as well.  Guess I'm gonna have to PM. ^^


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

PM? 
just wait till they fix it, your life isn't depending on it?  =p


----------



## Zhongda (May 24, 2005)

*IDEA!*

having 2000 plus post counts kinda seems unfair.... iam sure u guys remeber kunoichi doc... she reached around 1500 or somthin like that in almos a month!
iv been here since november... -_-
i say 
-old members that have been here awhile 4 months+ can get the advantages at 1000+ posts
-if the member made a thread that got 1000+ posts he can get the advantages

in other words instaed of encouriging ppl to post more to get the advantages (spam) be a lil more considerate mr mod/admin 
merci!


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

nice idea, you could give people who have been here for over half a year some advantages and raise the normall settings for avarage new members a bit higher (doesn't neccerarilly(sp) have to be posts)


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

Gah.. I've signed up in January but contributed quite a lot to NF. Bad and good 
I dun wanne be left out O;

Besides, I've been lurking NF way before I joined >_>


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> PM?
> just wait till they fix it, your life isn't depending on it?  =p


LOL, I like PMing though.  It's like a secret love letter. ^^


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

left out? you have 5000 posts baka =\
i think it's fair for the members who have been here since the beginn. .





> LOL, I like PMing though. It's like a secret love letter. ^^


a love letter to NN?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> left out? you have 5000 posts baka =\
> i think it's fair for the members who have been here since the beginn. .


Well, it also depends on how active they are.  there's also the issue of those who just chill in the FC area and whatnot.  Imagine counting all those posts. O_O


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> a love letter to NN?



Zomg... I knew it DS! <\3 O;

You better PM me sometime aswell >]



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Well, it also depends on how active they are.  there's also the issue of those who just chill in the FC area and whatnot.  Imagine counting all those posts. O_O



I couldn't agree more. Level of activity should be taken in account aswell IMO >__>


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2005)

.......



Thanks you, thank you, thank you, thank you.........

The main thing that I've been wanting was access to a bigger avy. It sounds like a great idea and in a way recognizes those whose been here awhile and made contributions of some sort or another


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwah....you're so lucky majin...I have to wait till just about schools out until I can join.By then I will have at least 1200 posts.but once there is summer vacation I can post more and spam too


----------



## ninamori (May 24, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> heh, me eighter  So I'm guessing the system is still 'buggy' as mr.admin-sama said ^^


Everything works fine for me. =X

Maybe I'm just speshul? ;D


----------



## pajamas (May 24, 2005)

Woohoo! I'll Never Make It! Yay!

damn PHP >_<

all of those words were supposed to be in caps O=

edit: oh well I've still been a member longer than all but 6 people :nana 

the first ten people:

Tazmo
Mugen
no longer exists
Unholygodn
Orihime
Adam
Hybridnaruto
*Douglas Adams*
doesn?t exist (was Kakashi)
Soritia

I know what Kakashi was because that used to be mine T_T

I'm never gonna reach 500 posts =D


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> Monikuh aka PL allready had that ava and she has those options. She'll prolly be the only one that has it atm -_-
> 
> *checks*
> _Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 125 by 125 pixels or 58.6 KB (whichever is smaller).
> ...



Me neither *checks*, well the system will be up eventually ^_^ 

_The maximum size of your custom image is 125 by 125 pixels or 34.2 KB (whichever is smaller)._

The idea sounds cool, and there's more than one controlling variable determining elegibility (rep points =>1,000, post-count=>2,000, and membership time=> 3 months), so that at least ensures that people can't spam there way into eligilibity. I hung out in the FC's alot (and still do to some degree), so I understand people talking about their posts not counting.  Although I would have suggested at least 120 days for memberships....




			
				Shishou said:
			
		

> Ahh, I see....  90 days, doesn't seem to seniority of a forum though, lol.
> 
> 
> I would think at least 4 months.



:


----------



## Procyon (May 24, 2005)

Haha, that was a great idea! :


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Although I would have suggested at least 120 days for memberships....



Don't give them Ideas!!!!


----------



## Ryu (May 24, 2005)

Monny; you've always been spesial 
But I donno. Maybe it has to do with that the admins had to put you into the group manually (since you have 77 posts, I'm just guessing they did..) And the rest of us are supposed to get in automatically.. 

Bah, what do I know. ^^;; Prolly just a bug =D


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Although I would have suggested at least 120 days for memberships....



V you traitor! How could you? That would leave me out and I spend way too much time in here ing XD


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

mon have your postcount reset, couse it still says 77. . .
and guess we'll have to wait sometime be4 it actually works (:


----------



## ninamori (May 24, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> Monny; you've always been spesial
> But I donno. Maybe it has to do with that the admins had to put you into the group manually (since you have 77 posts, I'm just guessing they did..) And the rest of us are supposed to get in automatically..
> 
> Bah, what do I know. ^^;; Prolly just a bug =D


Yeah, probably. Zach said it was already in effect when I asked him about it last night, though. =O

You ish special too, Ada!  

*edit*
What's wrong with 77? ing


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> V you traitor! How could you? That would leave me out and I spend way too much time in here ing XD




My bad....

For some strange reason I thought you've been here since sept. or oct. I can't believe I've been here longer than you....


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> What's wrong with 77?


you need 2K to be a senior, you have a 150x150 avi, more PM space etc etc . .. .


----------



## ninamori (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you need 2K to be a senior, you have a 150x150 avi, more PM space etc etc . .. .


I'm speshul.... 

I have 2.5K posts... <.< >.>

Zacho added me manualy last night. <333


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> I have 2.5K posts... <.< >.>
> 
> Zacho added me manualy last night. <333


that's what i already thought. . .


----------



## pajamas (May 24, 2005)

I don't care what my post count is. I'm still senior to basically everyone =D and I hate rep. The worse my rep the better. So I'll never be able to join that group O=


----------



## Ryu (May 24, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> Yeah, probably. Zach said it was already in effect when I asked him about it last night, though. =O
> 
> You ish special too, Ada!
> 
> ...


 nothings wrong with 77 :amazed I just get confuzzled about who you are sometimes^^;;  hah, j/k XD like I could get confuzzled about my monny-chan =3 

And I agree on the 4 month thing.. Really, most other forums I've been on the 'senior member limit' is at least 6 months.


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> My bad....
> 
> For some strange reason I thought you've been here since sept. or oct. I can't believe I've been here longer than you....



I know. I feel like I've been here forever o__O

Must be due to the lurking I did before ;X



			
				Ryu said:
			
		

> And I agree on the 4 month thing.. Really, most other forums I've been on the 'senior member limit' is at least 6 months.


But sweets, that would leave me out ing


----------



## Procyon (May 24, 2005)

It'll be atleast next year before I reach this rank, but it's worth it. ^_^


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> I don't care what my post count is. I'm still senior to basically everyone =D and I hate rep. The worse my rep the better. So I'll never be able to join that group O=


maybe your an execption with the reps but i do think you need to get the 2K. . . 


> And I agree on the 4 month thing.. Really, most other forums I've been on the 'senior member limit' is at least 6 months.


that's what i said, half a year, but 4 motnhs is ok in this case since the forum is not even 1 year old yet. . .


----------



## ninamori (May 24, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> nothings wrong with 77 :amazed I just get confuzzled about who you are sometimes^^;;  hah, j/k XD like I could get confuzzled about my monny-chan =3
> 
> And I agree on the 4 month thing.. Really, most other forums I've been on the 'senior member limit' is at least 6 months.


XD

I'm a name whore. It's to be expected. ;D

I told him it should be 6 months! =O He said it was probably going to be changed, so no worrys. =)



> that's what i already thought. . .


XDDDDD

Yeps. ;]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2005)

people keep giving ideas on the 4 month thing...nuuuuu


----------



## Ryu (May 24, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> But sweets, that would leave me out ing


Toughen up xD You'll get there then xD You mean to tell me that one is a senior member after 4 months? =3


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

I know! Monny! Cel! Ada! Dun have me left out ing

Wait a minute... *counts* January > May.. I -do- have at least 4 months :

No worries XD


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

NaraShika125 said:
			
		

> people keep giving ideas on the 4 month thing...nuuuuu


well it's mostly about creating a fair balanceof these things to satisfy the most members overwhole, raising posts and reps makes none happy execpt for me and a few others, so that's why we are discussing dates since then other members who have less posts but have been here for a longer time also have a fair shot at this oppurtunity. . .


----------



## pajamas (May 24, 2005)

I vote for who cares! Let the admins decide how many months/whatever it's their forum. They could turn this into a big non-naruto forum and nuke everyone's posts, change all sorts of shit and then ban every IP in existance (it would take a long time but they could do it.) So let the absolute power choose.Almost at 500 posts wahaha


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> I know! Monny! Cel! Ada! Dun have me left out ing
> 
> Wait a minute... *counts* January > May.. I -do- have at least 4 months
> 
> No worries XD



NOOO!!! we must keep it at 3!!! :sad  I won't stab you back when you stab me, DV. 


> well it's mostly about creating a fair balanceof these things to satisfy the most members overwhole, raising posts and reps makes none happy execpt for me and a few others, so that's why we are discussing dates since then other members who have less posts but have been here for a longer time also have a fair shot at this oppurtunity



ohh....allright.... :sad


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> ohh....allright....


well it's quite obvious your getting no benefit out of any of this couse it is what it says, senior membership, your pretty new to the board but u post alot so you'll be fine in a month or so. .


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well it's quite obvious your getting no benefit out of any of this couse it is what it says, senior membership, your pretty new to the board but u post alot so you'll be fine in a month or so. .



yeah I finally realized that even if it did happen in 3 months I would only have about 1200 posts XD oh well...by the 4th month I'll have my 2000, hoping they don't incrase it.


----------



## Seraphim (May 24, 2005)

Well this gives me something to strive for.
An extra 15+ pixels of tasty avatar space
^_^


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

NaraShika125 said:
			
		

> yeah I finally realized that even if it did happen in 3 months I would only have about 1200 posts XD oh well...by the 4th month I'll have my 2000, hoping they don't incrase it.


if you people won't triple post with messages like "kwsfuhwskghh" im guessing it all will be fine a la the spam thingie NN mentioned. . .


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

You all do realize we have been spamming NN's thread like crazy now 
Oh well, there will always be irc where he can let it out on me :xp

Anyho, it makes sense that it isn't 6 months. Like you said Cel, for a forum that's only a year old (not counting it's previous history) 4 months should suffice indeed ;]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> You all do realize we have been spamming NN's thread like crazy now
> Oh well, there will always be irc where he can let it out on me :xp
> 
> Anyho, it makes sense that it isn't 6 months. Like you said Cel, for a forum that's only a year old (not counting it's previous history) 4 months should suffice indeed ;]



Lol yes..we have spammed way too much.You should be added to my spamwhores list  

I only occasionally go into the House of Uzumaki and post. I only actually have about 75 of my 700something.


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> You all do realize we have been spamming NN's thread like crazy now


many posts doesn't has to be considered spam all the time, i think it's good members come up with suggestions like dates instead of reffering it all to the post count and rep, ofcourse this will make me look arrogant but it's even more arrogant to stand on the sideline and laugh at all the members who don't have 2K but joined be4 me >__>


----------



## Cut Thru Me (May 24, 2005)

Why is it not 1000 posts and 2000 rep points >.> =P


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

Cut Thru Me said:
			
		

> Why is it not 1000 posts and 2000 rep points >.> =P


to easy, people would spam, with a post count around 2K or 3K people would give up on the idea couse it's simply 2 much. .


----------



## Cut Thru Me (May 24, 2005)

Meh, but then people who joined, at the same time, as the ones with a high post count, would want to spam too?


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

Cut Thru Me said:
			
		

> Meh, but then people who joined, at the same time, as the ones with a high post count, would want to spam too?


that's why we are discussing dates, to give those who joined some months ago an advantage instead of giving all the advantage to spammers who joined later on but used the convo alot *looks at certain people*


----------



## Cut Thru Me (May 24, 2005)

*Smacks* Gah, i know i should have read through all the pages.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> that's why we are discussing dates, to give those who joined some months ago an advantage instead of giving all the advantage to spammers who joined later on but used the convo alot *looks at certain people*



>.> Don't look at me like that. :amazed 
I went into house of Uzumaki too.


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> >.> Don't look at me like that.
> I went into house of Uzumaki too.


lol not you, just some members who have around 3K posts while they just joined just 3/4 months ago =O
but who am i to say xD


----------



## BushidoPunk (May 24, 2005)

Sounds like a good deal.  Don't know if I'll need a bigger avatar, but it might allow me to be more creative.

Isn't 1000 rep points a little too small?


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

yeh i was thinking that myself 2. . . 
but then again rep whoring is very easy to do and since posts influid rep 2, . .well. . u know. .


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

I dun post in the convo nomore since I discovered irc >.>


----------



## BushidoPunk (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> yeh i was thinking that myself 2. . .
> but then again rep whoring is very easy to do and since posts influid rep 2, . .well. . u know. .


Well I have over 5000 rep points, so thats why I was asking.  And I agree, rep whoring is very easy to do.  I don't rep people very often, unless they say something that really catches my eye or do something that impresses me.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2005)

I agree that 1000 might be low.  I got 9776 and I didn't even rep whore.  I think a higher number might be better.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 24, 2005)

can we call it 'the people with empty lives' usergroup?


----------



## Itachi (May 24, 2005)

duh, 2k posts i have, but i dunno how long ive been a member >.<

*edit* can see wich time i got repped  but not by whom ^^


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> duh, 2k posts i have, but i dunno how long ive been a member >.<


you joined in september. . .


----------



## theoneandonly (May 24, 2005)

wow i still have long ways to go....*2000 posts..*


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2005)

Unsurprisingly, the system is currently worthless.

Closed for testing.


----------



## Shunsui (May 24, 2005)

Fixed      .


----------



## Zhongda (May 24, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Unsurprisingly, the system is currently worthless.
> 
> Closed for testing.


now thats its fixed... *puppy dog eyes with that angel thing round my head*
gimme the privlegges... pwetty pweez miss super almighty hot and powerfull Blushift.. :
u know iam good 4 it =D


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

Hmz. Why am I not in the usergroup?

- rep: 11686

- postcount: 5244

- membership: Jan/Feb/March/April/May

o___O


----------



## Zerolok (May 24, 2005)

cause youre scen.


----------



## Reznor (May 24, 2005)

Wait, if enterance is automatic, what stops it from accidently putting mods in that group? (And thus taking away everyone's mod status)


----------



## jkingler (May 24, 2005)

> We'll probably add more criteria. So that you can have fewer posts if you have higher rep or have been here longer.



Does this mean I am potentially, as you hipsters nowadays say, "in"?


----------



## pajamas (May 24, 2005)

I still am senior to all of you =D

no one who's posted is older (joined before number 8) than me! WAHA!


----------



## justafase (May 24, 2005)

Pretty cool idea, no way I'll make 2,000 posts though


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

still isn't working, and im not going to ask an admin again couse i'll end up again in that other usergroup  >_>


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2005)

> Wait, if enterance is automatic, what stops it from accidently putting mods in that group? (And thus taking away everyone's mod status)


Isn't it a group, like Anime only or 18+, because if so then the two shouldn't comflict.


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> cause youre scen.



Thanks a lot Zero


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Is the senior thing auto?  Or do mods have to approve them being added to the group?


----------



## Zerolok (May 24, 2005)

Its supposedly auto.  The issue is being worked on right now.


----------



## Katara (May 24, 2005)

Interesting idea.  But I hope the larger avatars won't warp the screen, like some rather large sigs do.


----------



## Sayo (May 24, 2005)

> But I hope the larger avatars won't warp the screen


nope, many people have larger avi's already, like most moderators and, . . me. .
+ PL-hime


----------



## Zerolok (May 24, 2005)

I used to, when i had me evil monkey


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> I used to, when i had me evil monkey



yep and that ava ruled ;D

Hmz, toilet, Jkingler and prolly some others had bigger avas aswell o_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol not you, just some members who have around 3K posts while they just joined just 3/4 months ago =O
> but who am i to say xD




I've been here for quite a while now


----------



## Reznor (May 24, 2005)

Douglas Adams said:
			
		

> I still am senior to all of you =D
> 
> no one who's posted is older (joined before number 8) than me! WAHA!


Look closer at my join date


----------



## Zerolok (May 24, 2005)

yet youre member 15k something :S


----------



## Reznor (May 24, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> yet youre member 15k something :S


Only because 15536 is my favorite number. If you joined as early as I did, you'd have gotten to pick your number instead of being given one based on when you joined.


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Pshaw, I was here when the original NF was here.  Juss didn't come back when NF came back, til my join date.


----------



## Katara (May 24, 2005)

Oh, so NF actually started prior to 9/2004?


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Pretty much in a nutshell.

There was the original Naruto Forums, Trigunflame and Angelic screwed them over with "hackings" and screwed over Tazmo.  TF claimed NF is now Narutotalk, and everyone was lured there.

Then eventually, NF came back.


----------



## Katara (May 24, 2005)

No wonder--I thought reznor was abusing his power. jk 

And I like that message/caveat in your sig. : That's perhaps the one thing I kinda look forward to in that group.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2005)

> In Nighthawks sig, if you agree I am the scum of the earth you should positive rep him. But doesn't that mean if you don't agree, you should neg rep him? >.>



I did just that.  Ha ha ha.  He used the same thing against me two weeks ago.

...uh....

[ON-TOPIC]Yeah, the senior member user group is going to be awesome, or something. [/ON-TOPIC]


----------



## Shishou (May 24, 2005)

Actually, I should take that outta my sig, since he took it out of his sig.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2005)

> Actually, I should take that outta my sig, since he took it out of his sig.



Yeah, I saw that.


----------



## ninamori (May 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> nope, many people have larger avi's already, like most moderators and, . . me. .
> + PL-hime


I'm so speshul. ;D

*shuts up about the bigger avatar stuff* =X


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2005)

I wonder how long will it take to put up the new settings for everyone 

That sound's like an awfully big job :xp


----------



## The Scenester (May 24, 2005)

Changing joindates ey. How quaint.


----------



## Arcanis (May 25, 2005)

Nice feature! 

I really think posts in the fanclubs should count, it's not spam at all at most of them, I would be much closer to 2000 if that was the case :/


----------



## Zerolok (May 25, 2005)

Wouldn't we all sheesh XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 25, 2005)

Its a great idea. It allows those who havent been on here long to get special things because they have large rep and it also allows those who have been on here long to have special additions.


----------



## Zerolok (May 25, 2005)

Wow.  You just recapped us the whole point we all got a long time ago.  Man, you're a lifesaver


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 25, 2005)

Yeah I know. I also said it at the BEGINNING of the thread  lol.


----------



## The Scenester (May 25, 2005)

I wonder why it's still not working. :darn


----------



## martryn (May 25, 2005)

I bet they are waiting until I qualify until actually giving anyone benefits.  I'm cool like that.


----------



## HollowDreamer (May 25, 2005)

when will this be operational whatever that means


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

> I really think posts in the fanclubs should count, it's not spam at all at most of them, I would be much closer to 2000 if that was the case :/


*see's postcount rise with a losy eight thousand* >_>


----------



## rokkudaime (May 25, 2005)

^yo sayoko how much do you post in one day?

this senior member thing is a great idea


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

> ^yo sayoko how much do you post in one day?


meh, bit ontopic heh, and i realy don't know couse there's a large difference in numbers i used to post and now : \


----------



## The Scenester (May 25, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *see's postcount rise with a losy eight thousand* >_>



LOL.. XD
I think mine would rise by a good 2000 aswell :X


----------



## Sketchy (May 25, 2005)

Ugh I'm also not allowed to be a senior member ic....!!! Why isn't it working ing!!


----------



## HollowDreamer (May 25, 2005)

why arent you allowed sketchy?


----------



## Sketchy (May 25, 2005)

ANBUWOLF said:
			
		

> why arent you allowed sketchy?


I dunno..mayB the system detests me !!


----------



## HollowDreamer (May 25, 2005)

you do know its not operational and up and running yet dont you but im sure you already know that.


----------



## skmt999 (May 25, 2005)

Eh, the ubah mods should just hand pick the people that get to be in and call it good. This automatic thing has too many variables that will leave people out or put people in that shouldn't be. 

(won't be there for a very long time, regardless of the messed up JoinDate.. MARCH, dammit)


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

sketchy check your usergroups, you'll see your already in it, but it's not working yet. chill couse it isn't working for the rest of us either. .


----------



## Sketchy (May 25, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> sketchy check your usergroups, you'll see your already in it, but it's not working yet. chill couse it isn't working for the rest of us either. .



CHill...wtf....!! I'll relax okey !!


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

lolol it's ok ^_~


----------



## The Scenester (May 25, 2005)

I just checked my usergroups and I'm not in even if it's not working O;


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> I just checked my usergroups and I'm not in even if it's not working O;




I'm not in it yet either :darn

so, i'm guessing it's gonna take more time


----------



## Itachi (May 25, 2005)

second that ^^


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

> Registered Users   	 Doesn't want a Custom Title    	(Cannot leave primary group)


that is what i got. . .


----------



## Sketchy (May 25, 2005)

I think nobody is in t3h usergroup yet .....let's wait a few months !!


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> I think nobody is in t3h usergroup yet .....let's wait a few months !!


i rather see it turn out as a few days, .. weeks, . .months, .. years, . .millenia's  :I


----------



## Sas(u)ke (May 25, 2005)

RIght on. i always wanted to see who was the neg rep that didnt have courage to put their name on it lol. brilliant idea 'shuts up'i also like to thank hayabusa for putting his name to the neg rep. no i didnt neg rep u back but i just wanted to have more info. and for cool2not for putting it too. thanks guys the forum can use more people like u.


----------



## Reznor (May 25, 2005)

Sas(u)ke said:
			
		

> RIght on. i always wanted to see who was the neg rep


 Just to check, you are aware that you don't meet the rep or post requirement.



> that didnt have courage to put their name on it lol. brilliant idea 'shuts up'i also like to thank hayabusa for putting his name to the neg rep. no i didnt neg rep u back but i just wanted to have more info. and for cool2not for putting it too. *thanks guys the forum can use more people like u.*


 *Shrugs*
Well, if you _really_ want more people like them.....

*Neg reps*
*Leaves name*


*J/K*


----------



## Voynich (May 25, 2005)

So you'd need and 2000+ posts and 1000+ rep?

Can't I just add some rep points to my post count? XD  I got like 7000+ rep >.>


----------



## HyugaHinata (May 25, 2005)

The concept sounds good to me, but the 2000 post requirement seems high.  I know that some people can get to 2000 posts in a short time, but others, like me, cannot.  I'm busy with uni and other stuff, so it'll take me a while to get to 500.  Just look at how long I've been a member here.


----------



## Kineas (May 25, 2005)

Rep isn't really an accurate indication of whether does a member deserves to be in the usergroup.
The rep thread may not be around now, but it's not really hard to get repped. I had the idea that for this forum, having a sig/making a post that is anti-Uchiha/has scantily clad females is enough to redirect the rep flood your way.

Having a high number of posts is equal to being well-known around the forum. Hence the mod team should just make entry into the senior usergroup dependent only on their approval, since they should/would know the eligible members via post count well.


----------



## Shishou (May 25, 2005)

> *anti-Uchiha*/has scantily clad females is enough to redirect the rep flood your way.



OMG! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa.  You've never been so wrong in your life.


----------



## Strider M (May 25, 2005)

This is a cool Idea... lol when I first became a member here I only had 100x100 avatar space... but this is cool...

If you mods could... It would be awesome to give that privilage to anyone who has an excessive amount of one of those requirements...

Like anyone who has more than 4,000 posts (even if they don't have rep points)
and anyone who has more than 4,000 rep pts (even if they don't...you understand now right?)

And anyone who joined this forum last year.....

I'm pretty sure someone has already said this...

But even if I don't make it...I'm atleast glad I can get 125x125 avatar now! lol


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 25, 2005)

darnit!!! I would be one if Blueshift hadn't removed my posts

oh well, I'm sure I can get 2000 again ^_^

thanks for the challenge Dani san ^_^


----------



## Shishou (May 25, 2005)

Strider M said:
			
		

> This is a cool Idea... lol when I first became a member here I only had 100x100 avatar space... but this is cool...
> 
> If you mods could... It would be awesome to give that privilage to anyone who has an excessive amount of one of those requirements...
> 
> ...





Getting excessive amounts of one thing, is easy.  Plus there are people with tons of posts, who are well hated and troll alot around the forums.  

Senior Members Group is a priveledge, not a right


----------



## martryn (May 25, 2005)

I guess I could go to the spam.... uhhh.... I mean, convo threads.  But no, I resist the urge.  Just a week or two more, and I should be at 2000.  Especially with school out.


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I guess I could go to the spam.... uhhh.... I mean, convo threads.  But no, I resist the urge.  Just a week or two more, and I should be at 2000.  Especially with school out.


you'll be fine (;

oh and Gin, read the first post again .. .


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 25, 2005)

2000 posts and 1000 reps, I have the rep :S what do you mean sayoko?


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

do i need to spell it out for you?
*sigh* here's the quote since you didn't even saw it when i mentioned it -_-'


> *NOTE: *If you had your post count or rep reset, contact the person who reset it for you, and they will manually move you into the senior members group pending that you would meet the criteria had your rep/posts not been reset.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (May 25, 2005)

sorry for the trouble sayo, I haven't been feeling too good recently

sorry


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 25, 2005)

Well that 2000 post thing is only for active members lol. Atleast it keeps off the people that spam for the hell of it.


----------



## pajamas (May 25, 2005)

wow this place has turned spammy O=


----------



## Zerolok (May 25, 2005)

I say, the project's been cancelled.  Everyone may return to the forums with broken spirit and hope.  Have a nice day


----------



## Sex (May 25, 2005)

23 days more to enter this usergroup ing...

...if it is still a project :xp


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> 23 days more to enter this usergroup ing...
> 
> ...if it is still a project :xp




Well you haven't missed much, since it hasn't been instituted yet...


----------



## Kalmah (May 25, 2005)

Pretty cool... I have all summer to reach 2000 posts


----------



## Sayo (May 25, 2005)

well it's working for me currently, no flaws appeared this time


----------



## Utz (May 25, 2005)

I'll be there...soon..school out in 5 days, then the posting mania..begins *evil look and maniacal laugh*.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well it's working for me currently, no flaws appeared this time




Lucky for you, hopefully it will work for me too


----------



## tmmyc (May 25, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> need 2000 posts, and 1000 reputation points in order to gain access


Whaaa.... ing

Edit: Whoever repped me last boosted me like 1000 points. All I can say is WOW. However, I don't know who to thank since he or she didn't sign his or her name. Thank you!


----------



## Shishou (May 25, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well it's working for me currently, no flaws appeared this time



Pffftshaw!

It doesn't even say I am in such a usergroup, let alone working...  You can see who reps you and all?


----------



## Kamendex (May 25, 2005)

Finally I have a reason to post, I kinda backed away from this forum after 1000 o.o


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Finally I have a reason to post, I kinda backed away from this forum after 1000 o.o




yeah, the perks do seem really cool


----------



## Strider M (May 25, 2005)

So.... What's a legit non-spammy way to get to 2,000 posts?


----------



## Shishou (May 25, 2005)

Strider M said:
			
		

> So.... What's a legit non-spammy way to get to 2,000 posts?



Discussions, debates, argueing in character battledome...


----------



## The Scenester (May 25, 2005)

*GASP*

Why am I not in yet? >

I just checked my CP, still 125x125 O;

*dies*


----------



## jkingler (May 25, 2005)

I am not in either. Am I going to be one of the exceptions, since I have 13000+ rep, and I have been here over a year?

I am not too worried if I am not--just curious


----------



## Shishou (May 25, 2005)

I meet all reqs, and still not in.  So they are probably working on it.

Here since Oct 2004.  13k+ rep.  3k+ posts.


----------



## 250 (May 25, 2005)

im senoir lol


----------



## Shunsui (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, for some reason it doesn't want to work right *kicks*


----------



## skmt999 (May 26, 2005)

Kick it some more... you know you want to. ;-)

Hey, it used to work on my locker door. :-/


----------



## Shunsui (May 26, 2005)

I probably fixed it *whips out testdummy*


----------



## martryn (May 26, 2005)

You post here alot, Smkt.  You know, for someone no where close to meeting the requirements.  Ha ha ha.  

*shuts up*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> I probably fixed it *whips out testdummy*




*crosses his fingers*


----------



## Shunsui (May 26, 2005)

It should work now, and this has confirmed the uselessness of the Anime Watchers usergroup, and how damned incompatable it is with EVERYTHING


----------



## Shishou (May 26, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> It should work now, and this has confirmed the uselessness of the Anime Watchers usergroup, and how damned incompatable it is with EVERYTHING



Erm,  can you add me to that usergroup?


----------



## Shunsui (May 26, 2005)

You'll know you've been promoted when you can see who repped you, and when you have 100 for your PM capacity.


----------



## tmmyc (May 26, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> argueing in character battledome...


::raises hand::


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

Not working yet :darn


----------



## Shunsui (May 26, 2005)

Well I may very well have found out why nobody's been promoted yet. It's set to move people every hour, so check later if you can view rep givers and PM storage. If you do, it worked.


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

At least you have a bigger ava V... >__>

*ponders in photoshop* XD XD XD


----------



## Shishou (May 26, 2005)

Well it has been an hour...  And still not promoted ing


----------



## tmmyc (May 26, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Well it has been an hour... And still not promoted


Go to bed, get some rest, maybe it'll be there in the morning. There, there. There, there.


----------



## titeo (May 26, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> You'll know you've been promoted when you can see who repped you, and when you have 100 for your PM capacity.


I can see who repped me, so am I promoted?  I highly doubted though.


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

tmmyc said:
			
		

> Go to bed, get some rest, maybe it'll be there in the morning. There, there. There, there.



Sleep is for the weak! Yarr! >

XD


----------



## Shishou (May 26, 2005)

tmmyc said:
			
		

> Go to bed, get some rest, maybe it'll be there in the morning. There, there. There, there.



Not tired yet... And still need to work out...  Oi.


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

hmmm, so it still doesn't work automaticly eh?

well it does work for me, but some of the mods said it would also be possible to answer usernotes, that doesn't work (or im doing something wrong)


> im senoir lol


learn to spell it first before you claim to be one. . .


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

I want my bigger ava T____T and yes, I'm impatient >_<


----------



## tmmyc (May 26, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> Sleep is for the weak! Yarr! >
> 
> XD


If that's what it means to be strong, then I'd rather be weak. Ugh, too much Naruto. ::goes to bed::



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> learn to spell it first before you claim to be one. . .


No mercy eh Sayoko?


----------



## skmt999 (May 26, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> You post here alot, Smkt. You know, for someone no where close to meeting the requirements. Ha ha ha.
> 
> *shuts up*


XD Yeah, isn't it ironic? I'm not sure why I'm bothering, except that I find the progression of watching this set in motion to be fascinating. I like watching things in motion. /oro


----------



## Shishou (May 26, 2005)

Pshaw, I wish a mod would juss add me to it, cause the auto adding thing is not working.


----------



## martryn (May 26, 2005)

And while they're at it, they can add me.  Early.  Cause I'll get there eventually anyway, they might as well.  Right?  This sort of thing is like path independent or something.  And if they don't, I'll just keep spamming the bathhouse convo thread until I get there.  Not that its spam.  Well, not anymore than anyone else...


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

I want pie or a bigger ava!! harrr raarrr ?_?
_The above message is not to be seen as spam._


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

just noticed a small difference, yesterday i could see the account problem area wich i can't see now, but i still have the rep/ava and PM features!! 
guess NN almost fixed it (or who ever is working on it)  ..


----------



## Ryu (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> hmmm, so it still doesn't work automaticly eh?
> 
> well it does work for me, but some of the mods said it would also be possible to answer usernotes, that doesn't work (or im doing something wrong)
> learn to spell it first before you claim to be one. . .


NO, how cool! XD 
Then I can Finally answer souls boobpost from ages ago XD
oh, please can we have that function~~?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 26, 2005)

mm...interestin... *wants to see the titties XD*


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> mm...interestin...



You allready have all those options :darn

*still anticipates for it to work :I*

And wth is it with your hidden text?!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 26, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> And wth is it with your hidden text?!


you gotta read Soul's user note to understand it and this:


> Then I can Finally answer souls boobpost from ages ago XD


;O *stills wants to see the twins XD XD XD*


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

I'm... lost :xp

Where is this usernote? ?_?

*bigger ava!!! yarr!* x_X


----------



## Ryu (May 26, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> mm...interestin... *wants to see the titties XD*


Too bad for you then =P 

XD 
What did the user notesay again? I can't read it, y'see ^^;; Soul just told me when he couldn't understand why I couldn't see it XD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 26, 2005)

dont worry ryu, check out your inbox in a few minutes 

jackal knows how to take care of his ladies XD

edit: ok, done


----------



## Ryu (May 26, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> dont worry ryu, check out your inbox in a few minutes
> 
> jackal knows how to take care of his ladies XD
> 
> edit: ok, done


\^_^/ Thanksies, jackal-pimp ~^^~ 
*huggles* But do you know anymore about this us-normals-see-usernote-things? =D


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 26, 2005)

i dont think i have heard anything about that. but still, you get bigger avy and other things, aint that enought? 

i cant say no more, my lips are seal =X


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> I'm... lost :xp
> 
> Where is this usernote? ?_?
> 
> *bigger ava!!! yarr!* x_X


just wait till it works, when it does you'll notice as you can see who repped you, if that happens you'll have your bigger avi 2 *sigh*


----------



## Ryu (May 26, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> i dont think i have heard anything about that. but still, you get bigger avy and other things, aint that enought?
> 
> i cant say no more, my lips are seal =X


Yeah, bigger ava, bigger pm space (thank god) and the see who repped you thing.. 

 lips are sealed? what's so secret about any of this stuff? =X


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> just wait till it works, when it does you'll notice as you can see who repped you, if that happens you'll have your bigger avi 2 *sigh*



I know I know but I'm impatient and now my photoshop isn't crashing so I'm dying to upload the bigger version XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> just noticed a small difference, yesterday i could see the account problem area wich i can't see now, but i still have the rep/ava and PM features!!
> guess NN almost fixed it (or who ever is working on it)  ..




>_< It still hasn't worked for me yet....
Maybe the issue will be fixed today


----------



## jkingler (May 26, 2005)

I'll love it when I can see who reps me. Anonymous reppers, beware 

And 100 PMs? *Faints*


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> >_< It still hasn't worked for me yet....
> Maybe the issue will be fixed today



Stop whining you! You have your bigger ava! >

I still don't and I even asked admins yesterday T__T


----------



## jkingler (May 26, 2005)

^It's ok Scenny. *Hands Scenny a pacifier with a picture of KK on it*

Just rest and come back tomorrow, when everything is fixed


----------



## HollowDreamer (May 26, 2005)

i almost have 2,000 post then ill meet the requirements i can twait to have more storage and get my revenge fo those who bad reped me for no reason


----------



## Crucifixation (May 26, 2005)

Hell, I think it'll be a long, long time before I get to enjoy those features. I see that the system's still not working as it's supposed to.


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^It's ok Scenny. *Hands Scenny a pacifier with a picture of KK on it*
> 
> Just rest and come back tomorrow, when everything is fixed



!!!! O__O


I still dun have my bigger ava thingy!! > [/nag]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> !!!! O__O
> 
> 
> I still dun have my bigger ava thingy!! > [/nag]




well, there working on it, so hopefully it will work soon


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> !!!! O__O
> 
> 
> I still dun have my bigger ava thingy!! > [/nag]


stop making a complain every time after 5 posts, im sure admins will solve it in some days till then than just be patient  . ..


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> stop making a complain every time after 5 posts, im sure admins will solve it in some days till then than just be patient  . ..


his nagging is annoying. if he doesnt stop..._things can go wrong _
*asks the admins to changes Barbie's options so he only can have 3 PM and one 50*50 avy*


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

maybe it's a simple thing that he hasn't got enough reps or something (maybe join date thingie), sjeeesh. .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> maybe it's a simple thing that he hasn't got enough reps or something (maybe join date thingie), sjeeesh. .




well, I've been here since, Nov, have almost 14,000 rep points and still nothing...

Most of the members who are qualified are not in the system yet


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

but you do have a bigger avi? . . .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> but you do have a bigger avi? . . .




Yep, but I didn't get it through senior member system


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

oh, but if u asked an admin to give u a larger, than why not ask him/her to add you the senior system instead -_-';;


----------



## The Scenester (May 26, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> his nagging is annoying. if he doesnt stop..._things can go wrong _
> *asks the admins to changes Barbie's options so he only can have 3 PM and one 50*50 avy*


*shuts up*
=\



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> maybe it's a simple thing that he hasn't got enough reps or something (maybe join date thingie), sjeeesh. .


*coughs* Ahum.



			
				DaVinci said:
			
		

> - rep: 11906
> 
> - postcount: 5503
> 
> - membership: Jan/Feb/March/April/May



You were saying? 

And if I put [/nag] that not only means I'm perfectly aware of the nagging, it also means that I was being sarcastic -_-;;

And yes, I still wonder when it wil be fixed XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> oh, but if u asked an admin to give u a larger, than why not ask him/her to add you the senior system instead -_-';;



I did, but he said he was having problems doing it....:darn


----------



## Norb (May 26, 2005)

Try something called "patience"
C'mon it's not that hard to wait. Obviously this new group is having some difficulties to get integrated and people are working on it to fix it. Everyone's lived without it before. There's no need to post in here to ask everytime >.>

edit: cel i luv the sig lunar made for you ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2005)

I think this is cool But i think people who stuck around here since the old days should get in automatically. But thats my opinon. Anyways nice job.


----------



## Crucifixation (May 26, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I think this is cool But i think people who stuck around here since the old days should get in automatically. But thats my opinon. Anyways nice job.


There's no point in adding users who only posted once or twice,regardless of how long they have been here. It's simply too troublesome.


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

yeh, basing the system just on join dates doesn't work anyways. . .


----------



## BattousaiMS (May 26, 2005)

796 posts to go... should be there by the end of the year   .


----------



## Dyroness (May 26, 2005)

I'm an old member, I have 21k rep points (really), but I have almost half of the posts requirement....
;_; I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Shunsui (May 26, 2005)

don't worry dryo, I'm going to add more promotion thingies so you need less posts, but more rep or similar. I just have to figure out why the hell it isn't working right @_@


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> don't worry dryo, I'm going to add more promotion thingies so you need less posts, but more rep or similar. I just have to figure out why the hell it isn't working right @_@




I'm just glad it's being worked on...


----------



## Shishou (May 26, 2005)

Doesn't it work for people who are actually added to it?  Cause it would seem the biggest problem is that it isn't automatically adding people to the group.

Might be easier to simply add the manually at request?


----------



## Dyroness (May 26, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> don't worry dryo, I'm going to add more promotion thingies so you need less posts, but more rep or similar. I just have to figure out why the hell it isn't working right @_@



Ah, I see Shunsui-sama ^_^ I wish the best of luck for you guys, because I know the horrors of forum modding / managing ;_; No need to _rush_, ok? ^_^


----------



## Crowe (May 26, 2005)

Cool. Just a few hundreds :/


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Cool. Just a few hundreds :/


*lends pek a few posts*  



> I know the horrors of forum modding / managing ;_; No need to rush, ok? ^_^


no need to lazy around either  
lol what am i doing here anyay, it works for me WooHoo!!!
oh wait, i was here to support you people *hugs every1 quikly and leaves*


----------



## Urban (May 26, 2005)

soooo
what's this about?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2005)

Urban said:
			
		

> soooo
> what's this about?




Read the first page of this thread, it explains everything....


----------



## Urban (May 26, 2005)

neato
Wont take long =o


----------



## Utz (May 26, 2005)

Can you make maybe the post count lowered to 1,500? XD I have everything else, even if you raise the rep requirement by a few thousand I should still be able to make it.


----------



## Dyroness (May 26, 2005)

I'm glad to see it working for you ^______^
Don't worry Utz, I think the post count is somewhat lower, according to Shunsui xD



			
				Urban said:
			
		

> neato
> Wont take long =o



Now explain how is your username pink o.-


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> Now explain how is your username pink o.-


*pats the newbie*  it's just is, . . ok ..


----------



## Utz (May 26, 2005)

I hope he does lower the count XD I wanna see those little bastar..I mean cute people who left me neg rep..even though little people have, THEY SHALL PAY!! XD


----------



## tmmyc (May 26, 2005)

There should be some sort of ratio between rep and post count. Such as "If you have this many posts, then you only need this amount of rep" and vice-versa.


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

hey it's not called the senior group for nothing, you people joined only 4 months ago and have like 800 posts and are now yapping to make it more easy, trust me there ALOT of people who are above 1K and have fairly many rep, we don't every1 whear 150x150 avi's -_-'


----------



## tmmyc (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> hey it's not called the senior group for nothing, you people joined only 4 months ago and have like 800 posts and are now yapping to make it more easy, trust me there ALOT of people who are above 1K and have fairly many rep, we don't every1 whear 150x150 avi's -_-'


Eh? I never asked for easier. I was stating a way to make it more fair.

Example 1:
10000 posts
300 rep

Example 2:
254 posts
20000 rep

In my opinion, both should be promoted.

The first one shows that he is at the forums a lot.
The second shows (in a perfect world without the rep game) that many people like his posts, though the posts may be few.

Using the current system, both would not be promoted. Also, depending on how the system could be implemented, it might actually make it harder for some people to meet the prerequisites.

I am not in it for the avatar, as it was but a gift from another member and am wearing it out of courtesy. I am in it to reveal the names behind the reps.

Most likely this advice will not be taken. I just like sharing a different point of view. I never knew it would strike a chord with you Sayoko. Gomen.


----------



## Sayo (May 26, 2005)

then people should go on a major rep whore rage, posts are easyer to check and if some1 spams to come on the senior group mods will notice faster and easyer instead of reps. . . 
although cheating isn't allowed with repping who can prevend them from doing it?


----------



## tmmyc (May 26, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> then people should go on a major rep whore rage, posts are easyer to check and if some1 spams to come on the senior group mods will notice faster and easyer instead of reps. . .
> although cheating isn't allowed with repping who can prevend them from doing it?


I think both are quite easy to spot.

Spamming is obvious as the mods can look at their posts.
Repping is obvious since the mods have access to who has been repping whom and can check if the posts were rep-worthy.

Though reps are a bit harder to spot, I do not believe they are that much harder. Either way, people will be spamming and repping like mad when the Senior Members club is fully functional regardless of what system is chosen.

To add another level of protection, they could add a "time" requisite. Those who have been members for at least so-many days/weeks/months. Combined with the system above, that is the safest bet.


----------



## jkingler (May 26, 2005)

^They already have the time requirement. Read the first post, ppl! :rtfm


----------



## Reznor (May 26, 2005)

The requirements are fine.

Making that rep ratio isn't needed. If they were that disproportional in there rep/post count distibution, something is wrong.


----------



## tmmyc (May 26, 2005)

^Oh, it was stated in another paragraph. Yikes.


----------



## jkingler (May 26, 2005)

^It's ok, d00d. I skim sometimes, too. I have even been known to skip whole pages and contribute to threads anyways


----------



## Shishou (May 27, 2005)

Its Working! Oh Happy Days!


----------



## Shunsui (May 27, 2005)

Yes, tazmo gave me the permission necessary to fix it. Therefore, it works. Enjoy!


----------



## Shishou (May 27, 2005)

Now those neg repping anonymous pussy trolls shall not go unpunished.


----------



## BattousaiMS (May 27, 2005)

^ according to my current post per day it would take me another 5 months to get that status   . Ah lucky you...


----------



## Gooba (May 27, 2005)

Sweet it works, nice work NN, too bad I am making very little use of it.  My avatar got a little bigger, but almost all my reps are signed and I don't get pmed much.


----------



## Shishou (May 27, 2005)

All my neg reps are like by the same morons, and I lately have been getting blue and green rep...  I wish we could like check rep history ;P


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

> Repping is obvious since the mods have access to who has been repping whom and can check if the posts were rep-worthy.


a losy 1000 to 3000 active members a day and you want them to check their reps 
kthnxbai


----------



## tmmyc (May 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> a losy 1000 to 3000 active members a day and you want them to check their reps
> kthnxbai



Ugh. Kick me while I'm down. Yeah, that's me ~>


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

tmmyc said:
			
		

> Ugh. Kick me while I'm down. Yeah, that's me ~>


welcome to my world >;]


----------



## Reznor (May 27, 2005)

I know what would be a great senior member feature: Able to use 6 images / post instead of 4.


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

oh what about the usernote feature? =X


----------



## The Scenester (May 27, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> I know what would be a great senior member feature: Able to use 6 images / post instead of 4.



That's actually a great idea. Yet, I am the pleased at how it is at the moment ^___^


----------



## Reznor (May 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> oh what about the usernote feature? =X


*quickly checks to make sure he never wrote anything bad in usernotes*
_Ah Good._

That was actually one of the things that was first being discussed as a feature.


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

yeah i know, i saw it being mentioned severall times, that's why i thought it was included as a feature, guess not, maybe later, i still have hope!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2005)

It works!!

Thanks,  NN everyone else who made this possible


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> It works!!
> 
> Thanks,  NN everyone else who made this possible



You're so lucky....*starts waiting a month until she can get in*


----------



## jkingler (May 27, 2005)

So, are there still going to be "exceptions"?


----------



## Nono (May 27, 2005)

i was wondering if i could become a senior member...i'm approximately 600 posts away and it'll take ages, but i really want a bigger avy and to see who repped me <.<  >.>


----------



## jkingler (May 27, 2005)

^I'm in the same boat as Chocobo. Lemme in, lemme in XD


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

you just need 200 posts jkingler -_- 
200 posts, difference, what's next, a thousand . . 
can't you people be happy it's not 3 or 5K like was propossed earlyer :/


----------



## jkingler (May 27, 2005)

My humor was lost on you, eh? Oh well. I was hoping the XD would show that I wasn't all that serious--failure on my part ing

I expect to have 2000 by sometime this weekend/next week. No worries, really


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 27, 2005)

lol....sayoko, is this ya new job ever since the 18+ thread was closed? ^^


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> lol....sayoko, is this ya new job ever since the 18+ thread was closed? ^^


guess so, these kohona threads are my new fetish  :amazed


----------



## X2thaU (May 27, 2005)

people rarely get repped for what they actually post.  90 percent of the time they ask for a rep


----------



## A Black Dude (May 27, 2005)

i cant be a senior memember just because i dont live here...? meh


----------



## HollowDreamer (May 27, 2005)

all i need is 2,000 post and im in yes! im happy ill have more storage space


----------



## Urban (May 27, 2005)

meh, will be easy. Depending on my activity here


----------



## Crucifixation (May 27, 2005)

X2thaU said:
			
		

> people rarely get repped for what they actually post.  90 percent of the time they ask for a rep



...Really?

-checks rep-   95% of my reps, though pretty darn pathetic at 1586, contributes to my posts.

I am glad that the feature's working now. Great job, admins.


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 27, 2005)

Thanks, now I have something to do.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 27, 2005)

Hey cool idea =)


----------



## tmmyc (May 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> welcome to my world >;]


Your world is cold and hurty [/Ralph Wiggum]


----------



## Pazuzu (May 27, 2005)

I refuse to lower myself to spamming to hit a 2000 post count.

Instead I will take the MAN'S way out of it.

...*begs and pleads*


----------



## Shunsui (May 27, 2005)

Urban said:
			
		

> meh, will be easy. Depending on my activity here


You wouldn't get promoted , you're already in the pink name usergroup.


----------



## RodMack (May 27, 2005)

has this senior member thing started already?


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> has this senior member thing started already?


*sigh* -__-';;

your whearing a 150x150 avi smartass. . .


----------



## RodMack (May 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *sigh* -__-';;
> 
> your whearing a 150x150 avi smartass. . .


i just figured it out a while ago, that's why my avy is 150x150.


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

^ k . . 

oh and i still hope 1 of 'em will add the usernote option. . .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ^ k . .
> 
> oh and i still hope 1 of 'em will add the usernote option. . .




What's a usernote?


----------



## RodMack (May 27, 2005)

good thing i can now know people who rep me without leaving their name


----------



## Sayo (May 27, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> What's a usernote?


stfu or they'll never give in couse they think we're to dumb. . .
just let the people speak who know what they're doing and get you the extra stuff ok?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> stfu or they'll never give in couse they think we're to dumb. . .
> just let the people speak who know what they're doing and get you the extra stuff ok?




Alright....If the ends justify the means, I'm all for it   ^^


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 27, 2005)

I'm getting close to 2000 posts, but sadly I've only been here since april... I'll have to wait forever


----------



## RodMack (May 27, 2005)

Nan Desu Ka said:
			
		

> I'm getting close to 2000 posts, but sadly I've only been here since april... I'll have to wait forever


time goes by quick ya know


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2005)

Aw.. my rep's all good, but my post count...

Could you switch the numbers?  2000 rep and 1000 posts?

...*runs away*


----------



## jkingler (May 27, 2005)

How about 10,000 rep and 1,000 posts XD


----------



## tmmyc (May 27, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Aw.. my rep's all good, but my post count...
> 
> Could you switch the numbers? 2000 rep and 1000 posts?
> 
> ...*runs away*





			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> How about 10,000 rep and 1,000 posts XD


*hears the footsteps of Evil Sayoko*


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 27, 2005)

I'm fine with everything except four months, I could be a senior member by the monday if it weren't for that


----------



## cupnoodles (May 27, 2005)

why did rep points have to be a requirement :xp
nooooo :darn curses!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> why did rep points have to be a requirement xp
> nooooo darn curses!! cussing




LOL, 


*pats cup-nini on the head*


----------



## jkingler (May 27, 2005)

Aww, cup! 

I knew there would be some sort of penalty for having full neg rep XD


----------



## cupnoodles (May 27, 2005)

meh. i still have a few days before i'm a 4 month long member anyways...about 10 days.
so according to my math...if i can get 40,000 reps a day...i can make it in time XD
>.>
<.<
i don't care!! ing
me use 1x1 avatar and don't care who reps me anyway >.<


----------



## jkingler (May 27, 2005)

^Wow 

How do you have so much neg rep?


----------



## cupnoodles (May 28, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^Wow
> 
> How do you have so much neg rep?



i blame the mods! 
...i wuv carrot-chan ^_^ (NN)


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

Carrot-chan? 

You must have been blasted by one of those rep-gamers, huh?


----------



## Shunsui (May 28, 2005)

Nope, his rep chronicles drove him into a world of being my plaything back when I had uber reps.


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

How much rep do you consider "uber"?


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2005)

> How much rep do you consider "uber"?


In the millions.  Ronin reped him and he has 2 billion.


----------



## The Scenester (May 28, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> meh. i still have a few days before i'm a 4 month long member anyways...about 10 days.
> so according to my math...if i can get 40,000 reps a day...i can make it in time XD
> >.>
> <.<
> ...



LOL cups. I remember those days at the convo thread. :rofl *tear*
You kept changing your sign and everytime I looked I was like WTF?! and you would freak out then because they were all green XD 

I especially liked the void. lmao.

*remembers own reps*

Been completely in the red twice aswell XD

*dances*

Senior members own.


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

2 billion? 

That must have been a lot of rep game--a WHOLE LOT!


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2005)

> That must have been a lot of rep game--a WHOLE LOT!


A lot of rep game, and a lot of hackery and skullduggery.


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

^Damn. I would be happy being luminary. God rep seems a bit much


----------



## mow (May 28, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^Damn. I would be happy being *luminary*.



Did someone call?


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

I know you are, ya damn braggart! 

(Check your rep, foo XD)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> How about 10,000 rep and 1,000 posts XD



f*ck it. how about 20,000 rep and 500 posts. I have 17,775 rep...but only 443 posts...I figured it up, and at the rate I post, it'll take me about 337 days to get 2,000


----------



## cool2not (May 28, 2005)

I think the senior members should also gain access to the konoha court the funniest stuff in the forum happens there. Just the thought of what 200 IQ posted down there makes me laugh.


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

you have lots of rep per post! 

jkingler = humbled, i guess


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

yeah, well while you are busy being humbled (and enjoying the senior member status that you are surely soon to acheive) I will be sitting on the sidelines kicking rocks. There is no way in hell I'll get 2k posts within any reasonable period of time. It's too bad. I've always dreamed of a bigger ava, too...>.> lol, I hate being compulsive. I wouldn't really give two hits about this if it weren't for the fact that it's sth I don't have...

and I have a lot of rep for my post count I suppose, but I also give out rep constantly. I use up my 20 reps every day, lol. But I only have like 260 rep power :/ Prolly 'cause of my post count.


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

You can always ask a mod to grant you a bigger ava 

Just don't do it often and you should be OK, I think. (I hope the mods won't kill me for saying that!)


----------



## minou (May 28, 2005)

i only a few more post to go till senior member lol


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

haha, I really don't care about the bigger ava, just the status it implies. I could ask one of them for it anyways, as I remember certain people being allowed to possess one before this started, but I want the status, lol. Cause I'm a whore like that >.> If only the fc posts counted  I talk a lot, actually. Unfortunately, 95% of the conversating I do is in the one place where it isn't counted. Of course I understand, it is a spamfest after all, but it still makes me sad :sad


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

^I would have so many posts if FC and off-topic counted


----------



## Urban (May 28, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> You wouldn't get promoted , you're already in the pink name usergroup.


w00t for me then!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

I don't understand how people attain the massive post counts outside of spam...I know that some spam...or at least I would hope that some do...like sayoko's...what like 19, 20k posts now? surely that is spam  and what is like her 3rd or fourth different post count, too? That's crazy. I just wonder where people are able to make all of these posts at...I try to talk in places like the music dpt. and the gaming dpt. and the library at times and the battledome, but it's nowhere near active enough for me to raise my post count like that.


----------



## Urban (May 28, 2005)

I didn't spam (I think) but look at my post count.
though it's not 20 k xD


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

See, it all depends on how you define spam


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

true...you've been a member for like 8 months though and I've only been a member for 3 :/ and you at only 3/4 of the way there make it like a 10.3 month affair. Means I have 7+ months of honest posting to do :/ And my daily post avg. is lower  I used to talk more...when I first got here I talked in the phlisophical and debate corners...there is sth discouraging about spending 30 minutes on a reply and having to dblpost b/c it went over the max char limit only to have everyone in the thread just go around it like it wasn't there. I learned after 5 or 6 times that no one was going to bother reading it so I just stopped talking in there, lol. 

Now I'm only on late at night so everything is dead. I post in all the places that I feel I  can provide relevant conversation in, then I have to wait 'til the next day to reply to whatever was said in response since no one is on to answer me while I'm here, lol.

[EDIT]

define it for me


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

I know what you mean. I used to post everything I wanted to say at once. Then nobody read it. Now I post in soundbites for maximal public attention/absorption. *shrugs*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

lol. I should post word by word...phonetically 

..that's:

foe-net-ik-lee


----------



## Sayo (May 28, 2005)

> *hears the footsteps of Evil Sayoko*


*shoots random kids for accusing on false accusations*


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

*Jkingler dodges Cel's bullets, Trigun style*

@ItO: Yes. Small bits = good


----------



## Sayo (May 28, 2005)

> *Jkingler dodges Cel's bullets, Trigun style*


*looks at his age*  thought you we're an adult? . ..


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

Not at heart, not at heart...

I am a Toys 'R' Us kid, dammit!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

Problem with that is I'd rather not say anything at all if the audience is too dull to catch it in the first place. I might as well just talk to myself...Wait...that's not right...



Really, I'd rather not limit myself due to someone else's laziness/inability to process more than 3 words at a time. That's why I like talking in the fc's. The people are your friends and if they are hanging out in the fc they probably don't have much else better to do, so your post is guaranteed to get a little air-time 

Now that I said sth that could be viewed as relatively relevant, pardon the minor alliteration, lol, I can say that I was browsing the member pics in the bathhouse and I have returned a sad man. I can't compete with some of the guys in there, lol. And I was also surprised at the...aesthetic quality with which some of our female members are possessed...*cough*sayoko*cough* >.> 

Every thread should be open for spam, lol. I would have to go look for the appropriate thread to have this conversation in. And that thread would probably be full of people I don't know or want to talk to


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

^It would be nice if people read longer posts--then I would make them like I used to, in my NF infancy. But they don't, so I don't. I guess I am a bit of a conformist in that sense. Eh, whatever 

I agree. There are some very attractive ladies in there. QT, the most recent post, is not bad herself. And of course Cel is pretty--but she (and everyone else) already knows that


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

lol, the optimism of youth, yeah? It's alright. We all conform in the end  My conformity just involved more of me...not talking, lol.

QT? Must have missed that one, I have no idea who you are talking about, lol. 

But I didn't know she was teh smex...no one told me  lol, I'm sure she has enough fanboys anyways and I've only spoken to her like 3 times so I won't hop on the bandwagon just cause sh'es hawt  She was nice enough when I did speak to her, but you know what I mean.


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, she has a lot of fanboys. They are pretty whipped into shape, since Cel is a very...commanding presence *gulp*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, noticed that. She does seem to get her way when she wants it doesn't she? *scared* She's an elite forum-ist  The only people of any power I ever talk to are dani and moe. They're both pretty damn cool. The three occasions I spoke to sayoko (I know her name, but I don't know her well enough to use it w/o permission, lol) though actually just means like 3 posts. She popped by the gaara fc where I am the co-owner and said hi, started a conversation and then just popped off, lol. Dani does that a lot too I noticed. They must be busy people  They're just talking, talking, next thing you know, there is no one else there and you're talking to yourself


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

^Yeah, that happens a lot. Especially with Moe! ing

But I love the guy anyways 

Cel is cool, even though I think she only half likes me :'(

Dani is one of my faves, since she and I have a co-dependent attention whore thing going XD

Rez is the random mod, and fun as hell. 

There are many more (Mecha, TO, etc) who are all cool, but I hate lists..In fact, I don't even know why I started this one :-$


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

haha, I prefer one condensed paragraph of over-extended, but since self-contained, singular point as well  I know mike (TO) from the chocobo fc, which he owns. he's pretty cool but since he's been made a mod we're lucky to see him like once a week, lol. rez is cool. I don't know him well but we had a fun convo in the blueshift vs. the forums thread, lol. Dani and Moe are my favorites, of course, lol. and it's funny how sayoko manages to be in this list while not fitting the criteria. we involuntarily just though her name in amongst the mods  not like she couldn't be one if she wanted, yeah? anyways, she's seems cool and everyone loves her and she's been cool when I've spoken to her but I don't know her that well. same goes for others like occa, mecha, etc.


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

I prefer several somewhat related strands to single paragraphs, most of the time (I know, you couldn't tell!). Over-schooling has made me rebel against coherent writing when it isn't absolutely necessary 

I forgot Occa! *commits seppuku*

Cel was a mod before, actually...I think


----------



## Sayo (May 28, 2005)

> Cel is cool, even though I think she only half likes me :'(


nah i like you, i like every1 on the board who isn't an idiot or behaves like 1.  . .
the fact some1 intend to drive heir personalities over the top on the board sometimes get's me off a bit, but besides that im pretty neutrall . . .


----------



## The Scenester (May 28, 2005)

I should be able to see court. Considering how much time I used to spend there XD

@ JK: Rez is still the newish mod..  ?_?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 28, 2005)

It'd make sense...

and how do people get to know these elusive moderatory entities of legendary hipness?  everyone is just like 'hey it's blah blah, and so and so'. 'oh hey such and such'. and I'm like 'wtf? who is this? how do you know them?' where the hell does all of this conversation go on cause apparently I am missing out on it, lol.


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

> nah i like you



Yay! Self high-five! 



> i like every1 on the board who isn't an idiot or behaves like 1



Aww, now I feel less special :'(



> the fact some1 intend to drive heir personalities over the top on the board sometimes get's me off a bit



Is that referring to me? *Jkingler sees how it could be *


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2005)

ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> I don't understand how people attain the massive post counts outside of spam...I know that some spam...or at least I would hope that some do...like sayoko's...what like 19, 20k posts now? surely that is spam  and what is like her 3rd or fourth different post count, too? That's crazy. I just wonder where people are able to make all of these posts at...I try to talk in places like the music dpt. and the gaming dpt. and the library at times and the battledome, but it's nowhere near active enough for me to raise my post count like that.




Ummh...you could just hang out in the convo threads for about 10-14 hours a day


----------



## The Scenester (May 28, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Ummh...you could just hang out in the convo threads for about 10-14 hours a day



Like you you mean ?_?

I still wuv you CJ XD


----------



## Sayo (May 28, 2005)

for the person who asked about the rep feature, yes it works .. .


----------



## Urban (May 28, 2005)

You do, eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> Like you you mean ?_?
> 
> I still wuv you CJ XD




I just had some time to kill


----------



## RodMack (May 28, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> I just had some time to kill


and it looks like you have WAY MORE time to kill


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> and it looks like you have WAY MORE time to kill




I have to catch up on some studying though....:xp


----------



## RodMack (May 28, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> I have to catch up on some studying though....:xp


who needs studying? i never study and somehow i end up passing tests


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> who needs studying? i never study and somehow i end up passing tests




Thta use to happen to me too, but I'm spending more and more time online


----------



## RodMack (May 28, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Thta use to happen to me too, but I'm spending more and more time online


spending more time here is making me not watch some anime


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (May 28, 2005)

Sounds like a good system.  Too bad it'll be a year before i hit 1000


----------



## Lammy (May 28, 2005)

Yes it does sound like a good system. Except we've been here longer than most and can be considered senior... but I lurk and only post one or two a day when I have to. Dang, see ya in 2, 3 years Hisshou?


----------



## 火影ナルト (May 28, 2005)

hisshouburaiken said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good system.  Too bad it'll be a year before i hit 1000



Yeah, the 2000 post policy encourages spam. I wouldn't mind being able to see who repped me, but I won't reach 2000 posts for at least two years. I have 2265 points total in rep.

Elite manga translators like hisshouburaiken, nihongaeri, njt, and pazuzu all deserve senior member status regardless of postcount.


----------



## Lammy (May 28, 2005)

David Gale said:
			
		

> Elite manga translators like hisshouburaiken, nihongaeri, njt, and pazuzu all deserve senior member status regardless of postcount.



Agreed, and I think they do anyway o_O

Hell, I should be added to that status because I'm so awesomely, well, awesome.


----------



## sharinggun (May 28, 2005)

hi to all naruto fans


----------



## sharinggun (May 28, 2005)

*hsbhvdjnu*



			
				sharinggun said:
			
		

> hi to all naruto fans



destroy snake monster


----------



## Pazuzu (May 28, 2005)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> Agreed, and I think they do anyway o_O



I wish. =P


----------



## sharinggun (May 28, 2005)

sharinggun said:
			
		

> destroy snake monster


 hi...............


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2005)

sharinggun said:
			
		

> hi...............




hi sharinggun...

you're posting in the wrong section. This thread is in regard to the new senior member system implmentation.

If you want to converse try this....

Link removed


----------



## Sayo (May 28, 2005)

sharinggun said:
			
		

> destroy snake monster


plz read the rules and the FAQ before you start posting. .


----------



## Sex (May 28, 2005)

sharinggun said:
			
		

> hi to all naruto fans



...baka -_-



			
				sharinggun said:
			
		

> destroy snake monster



...baka >_> 



			
				sharinggun said:
			
		

> hi...............



...baka ...

...read the rules -_-"


----------



## Katara (May 28, 2005)

David Gale said:
			
		

> Yeah, the 2000 post policy encourages spam.


Agreed, unfortunately. I wonder if the mods/admin/whoever decided on the new group realized this...Or if their watch on spam is going to be tighter...


----------



## Sayo (May 28, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> ...baka -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, hey, hey, as an older member it's your duty to help the newbs


----------



## Sex (May 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> hey, hey, hey, as an older member it's your duty to help the newbs



 :amazed ..... snake monster?? ...

>_>
<_<

...thas idiotic... even for a noob


----------



## Sayo (May 28, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> :amazed ..... snake monster?? ...
> 
> >_>
> <_<
> ...


*sigh*  there alot of kids who behave like that, you'll understand some day ;]
or he's doing it on purpose, if so, he's gaining nothing so nvm that


----------



## Sex (May 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *sigh*  there alot of kids who behave like that, you'll understand some day ;]
> or he's doing it on purpose, if so, he's gaining nothing so nvm that



...i guess ur right


----------



## mow (May 28, 2005)

Is it the user group working smoothly for you celly?


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

Huzzah, it is moe, the second most senior (in posts) mod! 

Sharinggun--Bow before the masta! Kiss his converse


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> ...baka -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You always know the right things to say sukito


----------



## Noex (May 28, 2005)

what is this, pretty cool, but senior members are like elders, been here a long time  well thats what i think


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 28, 2005)

well I got 2000, now I just have to wait TWO MONTHS >_<


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2005)

Ive been here awhile. I just didnt get enough posts though so since I just graduated today and out of school I should be there in a few weeks.


----------



## RodMack (May 28, 2005)

Nan Desu Ka said:
			
		

> well I got 2000, now I just have to wait TWO MONTHS >_<


2 months will go by just like that *snaps*


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 28, 2005)

Lets see I joined 12-16-04, today is 6-28-05.  So I've been here about....a lil over 6months and I have 697 post as of now.  So about 110 post a month which is about 3.6 a day even though I don't post 7days a week so it's more like 6-7 a day and zero some.  I'm sorry that's a sane amount of post accumulation for me and I usually don't ever spend 7-8 hours more or a lil less on a forum a day.  So despite how senior in nature I am I will most likely never become a senior member because I'm telling you if Naruto lasts long enough for me to reach 2000 post at this rate, I'm giving it up...that's just dragging on.

The big avatar is something I like but a smart man knows his limits and doesn't chase after the impossible, so my current size will have to do.

Ja!


----------



## cupnoodles (May 29, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Nope, his rep chronicles drove him into a world of being my plaything *back when I had uber reps.*



back when you had?
...does this mean i have no chance of being a senior member? 
(which is such a bad term XD. sounds like old geezers sitting outside a mental asylum )
so....aside from a rep reset, i have no hope? 

offtopic: i was not a plaything!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2005)

Almost their sounds like it will be well worth it


----------



## The Scenester (May 29, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> back when you had?
> ...does this mean i have no chance of being a senior member?
> (which is such a bad term XD. sounds like old geezers sitting outside a mental asylum )
> so....aside from a rep reset, i have no hope?
> offtopic: i was not a plaything!



LMAO :rofl

Yea cups, you so were a plaything and I had the privilidge of seeing that all happen XD XD XD

Hmz. You do make a point about your reps. You should be a senior member aswell o_O

'Old geezers sitting outside a mental asylum....*dies* 
Hey, I'm a senior. You better not be calling me that ?_?


----------



## Sayo (May 29, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Is it the user group working smoothly for you celly?


yeh, but we still demand usernotes if that's possible ?_?


----------



## Crowe (May 29, 2005)

I'd say that you should remove this since there have been a lot more spamming. (*cough*Conversation thread*cough*) Give it to those that deserve it instead. Or just stop the postcount in the conversation thread ;O


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (May 29, 2005)

yeah turned into spAM festa


----------



## Lammy (May 29, 2005)

So can I, Hisshou, and the like get auto Senior status right off the bat then? My member feels inadequate :'(


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

Stopping post count in the convo threads...Hmmm...I don't like that idea no

@Rod: Love the new sig/avy. Viva la raza indeed! (I am always confused for Hispanic, and I have always lived in largely Hispanic communities, so I give my allegiance to the raza XD)


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Or just stop the postcount in the conversation thread ;O


I've been wanting that to happen for forever and a day.

ing


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

No--don't let 'em do it! It will ruin many an e-life if that should happen XD


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> No--don't let 'em do it! It will ruin many an e-life if that should happen XD


I like ruining e-lifes! >D

*watches convo-thread whores burn in their lowly 5 post actuality count*

That would be funny.


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

^Actually, that would be really funny. I have less to lose than many, so I am willing to risk it--let it burn! 

But I don't think the mods would do it--they would lose A LOT of their posts, too! :rofl


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^Actually, that would be really funny. I have less to lose than many, so I am willing to risk it--let it burn!
> 
> But I don't think the mods would do it--they would lose A LOT of their posts, too! :rofl


I would lose alot. But do you see me caring? XD

They actually don't want to do it because it would cause an uproar. =/


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

Very true, very true. E-egos would be crushed, and the NF caste system would be in upheaval!!!


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Very true, very true. E-egos would be crushed, and the NF caste system would be in upheaval!!!


Yes, yes.

But those of us who have over-inflated egos from a "high" post count don't matter anyways. Let them fall off, let them leave, let them rant. It's the same thing as "cleaning up". ;D


NOTE: This is all in good humor, I mean no offence to anybody. XD


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

That Note may have saved you e-life 

The ones with the highest post counts are crazyyyyyy XD


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> That Note may have saved you e-life
> 
> The ones with the highest post counts are crazyyyyyy XD


My e-life extends farther than the eye can see.

It would chip off a piece of it, though. 


They really are. ;D


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> That Note may have saved you e-life
> 
> The ones with the highest post counts are crazyyyyyy XD




Ummh.....erhhh......


*stunned silence*


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

Well, NF takes up the bulk of my e-life. The only other e-talking I do is on AIM, and I usually don't feel like using AIM. It gets kinda boring to me after a while.

So for that reason, I will not anger the high-post gods--they might strike me down...then I would have to go outside more often


----------



## Arcanis (May 29, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> I've been wanting that to happen for forever and a day.
> 
> ing


Me too!! it's not fair that spamming in there ups you post count, but making intelligent and useful posts in the Naruto FC's count for nothing  

meh, I'll guess I'll have to get used to it, but I want my 150x150 avatar! ing


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2005)

Arcanis said:
			
		

> Me too!! it's not fair that spamming in there ups you post count, but making intelligent and useful posts in the Naruto FC's count for nothing
> 
> meh, I'll guess I'll have to get used to it, but I want my 150x150 avatar! ing




that's so funny, I remember complaining my first couple of months, when I just posted in the FC sections and took my time to craft intelligent posts in the debate and philosophical sections. Will I just sucked it up and went with the flow


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 29, 2005)

were not all just spamming, I happen to enjoy going there to talk to my friends


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

*sees 10,719 posts*

You certainly have! :rofl


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

Nan Desu Ka said:
			
		

> were not all just spamming, I happen to enjoy going there to talk to my friends


Aka, spam.

It has nothing to do with any topic whatsoever.

SPAM.



There's something called instant messaging... <.< >.>


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 29, 2005)

we have topics, we talk about movies, and sports,etc.


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

Nan Desu Ka said:
			
		

> we have topics, we talk about movies, and sports,etc.


Yeah, but no topic in the thread itself.

It's still spam, no matter what you say. =/


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

Sounds more like tangents than topics to me. A topic is usually implied or outright stated in the beginning of a thread. Then, eventually, the thread gets off topic. Examples? Every single convo thread. Ever.

Just pointing that out *jkingler looks away and whistles*


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 29, 2005)

obviously I'm fighting a losing battle here  I just wanted to put my two cents in


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Sounds more like tangents than topics to me. A topic is usually implied or outright stated in the beginning of a thread. Then, eventually, the thread gets off topic. Examples? Every single convo thread. Ever.
> 
> Just pointing that out *jkingler looks away and whistles*


Everybody knew that! But it doesn't "eventally" go off topic, it goes off-topic every other post! xD

*jumps on Joe's back and huggles* I feel random.... You're not on AIM. =O


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> Aka, spam.
> 
> It has nothing to do with any topic whatsoever.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but AIM convo, goes way to fast to fully appreciate the conversation. We did those AIM convos *headed by zero for a couple of months* and it didn't pan out. The convo thread provides a much more even pace that allow us to discuss whatever relevant topics we bring have on our mind. And we don't have to feel lost or overwhelmed in the process. 

IRC is even more confusing, IMO.


----------



## jkingler (May 29, 2005)

^^Not on AIM because A) about to leave and B) not my comp. I un-install AIM after each time I use it here 

I like the convo threads, but I just don't see why those count and FCs don't. No sour grapes here--I just fail to see the difference (except FCs are WAY MORE on topic than Convo threads XP)

Off to a party. Ta ta, all! *'s the whole lot of you indiscriminately*

's Mon once more, cuz she's speshul XD


----------



## ninamori (May 29, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Yeah, but AIM convo, goes way to fast to fully appreciate the conversation. We did those AIM convos *headed by zero for a couple of weeks* and it didn't pan out. The convo thread provides a much more even pace that allow us to discuss whatever relevant topics we bring have on our mind. And we don't have to feel lost or overwhelmed in the process.
> 
> IRC is even more confusing, IMO.


Which means Convo Threads = AIM/MSN/IRC.

AIM/MSN/IRC = No post gain.
Convo Thread =/= No post gain.

Am I missing something?


*edit*
Ah, I see, Joe. I wannted to chat. XD

Well, bye, and have fun!


----------



## The Scenester (May 29, 2005)

Hmz.

Deleting postcount at convothread. Agreed. The reason why everybody surpassed me because I stopped posting there *glares at CJ* XD

Besides, apart from an opening post and an occasional random weird message *cough*kk*cough*=P  none of the mods post there anyways.

Messing up e-life is fun.  Except when it's mine


----------



## abfluvver (May 29, 2005)

Okay...so I qualify for this ://
Why does nothing seem different?


----------



## Oujisama (May 29, 2005)

Spam ahoy!!!


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

as for the convo, for my part u can disable the postcount, became to spammy after #30, so a decent option to conversate is also lost, but that's just my opinion . . . 


			
				abfluvver said:
			
		

> Okay...so I qualify for this ://
> Why does nothing seem different?


your rep/join date may be not enough *reps her* . . .


----------



## Reznor (May 30, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Okay...so I qualify for this ://
> Why does nothing seem different?


 You do indeed qualify.
For some reason, you are still not in the senior members usergroup, yet. (Maybe you just recently meet the prerequisites [Post count: 2000; you have 2009 atm] so there hasn't been enough time to put you in yet?)


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

they could always put her in manually =\
or maybe it's now since it got activated there has been no real problems after the first 2/3 days. . .


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2005)

DaVinci said:
			
		

> Hmz.
> 
> Deleting postcount at convothread. Agreed. The reason why everybody surpassed me because I stopped posting there *glares at CJ* XD
> 
> ...



What the??? Are they seriously going to do that? ing


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> Which means Convo Threads = AIM/MSN/IRC.
> 
> AIM/MSN/IRC = No post gain.
> Convo Thread =/= No post gain.


so lets say i have 3000 posts and 2000 posts are made within a convo thread
that means my posts count will be reduced too 1000??


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> so lets say i have 3000 posts and 2000 posts are made within a convo thread
> that means my posts count will be reduced too 1000??


If 3k-2k=1k, then yes. You seem to be correct.

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> If 3k-2k=1k, then yes. You seem to be correct.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?



For the spammers like me, yes. I'd be down to about 75 posts :darn


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> If 3k-2k=1k, then yes. You seem to be correct.
> 
> Is that a bad thing?


yeah, why are you doing that?


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

NaraShika125 said:
			
		

> For the spammers like me, yes. I'd be down to about 75 posts :darn


'Zactly.

Convo thread = SPAM. Spam doesn't count.

It's not adding up?

And I had my postcount reset. It doesn't matter. Post count doesn't make the person. 


*edit*
Why am I doing what?


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> 'Zactly.
> 
> Convo thread = SPAM. Spam doesn't count.
> 
> ...


i meaned to say why is that happening, but here is the answer

but i post in convo's too, but i only spammed 3 or 4 times
by saying SPAM. but other then that i just talk to people about alll kinds of stuff. i didn't know that was spamming


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> i meaned to say why is that happening, but here is the answer
> 
> but i post in convo's too, but i only spammed 3 or 4 times
> by saying SPAM. but other then that i just talk to people about alll kinds of stuff. i didn't know that was spamming


It's not happening....? What're you talking about?

Conversation = offtopic = spam. No matter what you guys say.

Convo thread = Spam. That's a given. I thought everybody knew that....?


----------



## Meijin (May 30, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> i meaned to say why is that happening, but here is the answer
> 
> but i post in convo's too, but i only spammed 3 or 4 times
> by saying SPAM. but other then that i just talk to people about alll kinds of stuff. i didn't know that was spamming



Err, description of the Konoha Off Topic Bar and Lounge is ;



> All off topic and "spam" threads can live here actively.



The convo threads are located there. So Convo thread posts = spam.


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

and the one in the bathouse?


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> and the one in the bathouse?


And the ones in the bathouse what?

Your post confuses the hell out of me....


----------



## Meijin (May 30, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> and the one in the bathouse?



what?

Try to make some sense, then come back =/


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

> Post count doesn't make the person.


will you shut up and stop making people scared with the convo crap :/


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> will you shut up and stop making people scared with the convo crap :/


But it's so much fun! ;D


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

nevermind
thanx


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

Monikuh said:
			
		

> But it's so much fun! ;D


you're stil a cheeky little liar "_ Post count doesn't make the person._" pffft, i don't want to become a cockroach again .. .


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you're stil a cheeky little liar "_ Post count doesn't make the person._" pffft, i don't want to become a cockroach again .. .


that goes for me too
although i'm still a coachroach

i was just starting to be a big boy :sad


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

> i was just starting to be a big boy


who says it ends? :/


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you're stil a cheeky little liar "_ Post count doesn't make the person._" pffft, i don't want to become a cockroach again .. .


Wait.... What?

What does it mean to be a cockroach? And post count doesn't make the person. That's why I reset mine...?

When did I lie? I would like to be enlightened....


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> who says it ends? :/


it's not ending 
i just have to start all over again :[


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

> Wait.... What?
> 
> What does it mean to be a cockroach? And post count doesn't make the person. That's why I reset mine...?
> 
> When did I lie? I would like to be enlightened....


ok, reset mine and let's see what happens, last time i got banned (because i wanted 2) some threads we're made 5 min after made by cute little newbs who went "0MGWTFBBQ WHAT HAPPENT TO _SYAOKO_!!!!"



> i just have to start all over again :[


why? don't tell me your whoring out yourself by reseting your postcount 2. . .


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ok, reset mine and let's see what happens, last time i got banned (because i wanted 2) some threads we're made 5 min after made by cute little newbs who went "0MGWTFBBQ WHAT HAPPENT TO _SYAOKO_!!!!"


I still don't get it.... 

I'm a liar how? A number doesn't tell you much about somebody's personality. I still don't see why it matters.


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> why? don't tell me your whoring out yourself by reseting your postcount 2. . .


zeker niet, ze zei dat de posts die je gemaakt heb in convos van je postcount af worden getrokken en omdat ik de meeste posts in convos heb gemaakt, blijft er bij mij niet veel meer over

geld dat trouwens ook voor de Bathhouse



i'm sorry it is in Dutch, but i don't know how to put this is English


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> zeker niet, ze zei dat de posts die je gemaakt heb in convos van je postcount af worden getrokken en omdat ik de meeste posts in convos heb gemaakt, blijft er bij mij niet veel meer over
> 
> geld dat trouwens ook voor de Bathhouse


och vent, en jij geloofd haar, tis niet waar en ze is nogeneens een mod dus als je dat soort dingen van mensen zoals haar hoord geloof  het maar niet :/



> I still don't get it....
> 
> I'm a liar how? A number doesn't tell you much about somebody's personality. I still don't see why it matters.


no you silly little girl, but people will go  WTF???"  when something happens to users/admins who freaquenly visit .. .


----------



## The Scenester (May 30, 2005)

OMG Celine please be silent. 

1. Get of Monica's back. Now. Of all persons to bitch at you choose her. Nice going. ?_?

2. The mods once reset your postcount _as a joke _and you went berserk at them. You even threatened to leave and they practically begged you to come back.
3. Stop farking speaking dutch. You're not supposed to speak it here. Nederlanders... ?_?

Please do make statements that actually hold weight. 
You are quite the attentionwhore yourself. As am I. At least I know it and I admit it. -_-


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

> OMG Celine please be silent.


read my previous post baka, wasn't on her back, and i just explained it in (again) my previous post *sigh*


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> no you silly little girl, but people will go  WTF???"  when something happens to users/admins who freaquenly visit .. .


That means the postcount makes the person how?

Nobody cared when I reset. I didn't want people to care. <.< >.>
Nobody cared when Moe reset....


*edit*
Erik; <3333333


----------



## The Scenester (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> read my previous post baka, wasn't on her back, and i just explained it in (again) my previous post *sigh*



No. You read -my- post. Carefully and better. You -were- on her back. Don't tell me you don't even realize that. And you claim yourself to be of more intelligence then me? ?_?


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 30, 2005)

thanx sayoko
i thought she was repaeting something she overheared a few pages back

@davince:
the dutch talking is my fault cuz i wanted to know something, but i didn't know how to phraze my question in english


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

> That means the postcount makes the person how?
> 
> Nobody cared when I reset. I didn't want people to care. <.< >.>
> Nobody cared when Moe reset....


I'm mostly pointing towards the status you have among new members, moe didn't realy mather couse he had a smod rank .. .



> You -were- on her back.


seriously i wasn't being offensive towards her and she knows it, so lay off will you. . .


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> I'm mostly pointing towards the status you have among new members, moe didn't realy mather couse he had a smod rank .. .
> 
> seriously i wasn't being offensive towards her and she knows it, so lay off will you. . .


I have status with new members? I didn't notice a change...

Well, personally, I couldn't tell if you were being offensive or not. I -was- starting to get offended....


----------



## The Scenester (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> och vent, en jij geloofd haar, tis niet waar en ze is nogeneens een mod dus als je dat soort dingen van mensen zoals haar hoord geloof  het maar niet :/


Not on her back? Really now? Btw, learn to spell, it's hoor*t*.

_
'Oh man, you believe her, it's not true and she isn't even mod so if you believe that kinda stuff from *people like her* don't believe it :/_'

Try better next time. ?_?


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

> I have status with new members? I didn't notice a change...


*faints* ok how 'bout this, if i or some1 like dani etc etc is banned there almost always a few members that go WTF, just couse they notice you, and they notice you couse u have like a large postcount, mod rank, etc etc . . .


> Try better next time. ?_?


oh ffs, i wasn't even talking to her or you, just explaining him that it wasn't true . . .

people like her are the users ofcourse, if i go shouting, HEY GUYS, THE FC'S WILL GET POSTCOUNT ENABLED!! they shouldn't believe me either ofcourse. . .


----------



## Shunsui (May 30, 2005)

*kicks sayoko*

Be nice to monny 

in other news *breaks up potential flamewar*


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> *kicks sayoko*
> 
> Be nice to monny
> 
> in other news *breaks up potential flamewar*


just edited previous message with what i actually ment with scens bad looking reply. . .


----------



## ninamori (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *faints* ok how 'bout this, if i or some1 like dani etc etc is banned there almost always a few members that go WTF, just couse they notice you, and they notice you couse u have like a large postcount, mod rank, etc etc


1. I will not get banned
2. If I'm stupid enough to get banned, I don't want people to notice
3. I don't care if people pay attention to me because of 3,000 posts.

*huggles Zacho* <3


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

> 1. I will not get banned
> 2. If I'm stupid enough to get banned, I don't want people to notice
> 3. I don't care if people pay attention to me because of 3,000 posts.


i mentioned earlyer that i asked to get banned that time, ok nevermind all of you


----------



## The Scenester (May 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> just edited previous message with what i actually ment with scens bad looking reply. . .



Editing posts.. how quaint of you. Take responsability for blatantly uttering remarks like that for once instead of blaming this on me ?_?

Hi NN, bye NN :xp

Later Mon XD


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 30, 2005)

Yous guys are freaks!  If senior members is another word for dumbasses, then Naruto fan is right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahahaha...j/k


----------



## Crowe (May 30, 2005)

pek senior should be auto accepted


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2005)

*is ready to beg Monikuh to not get the convo post count thing changed*


----------



## Sayo (May 30, 2005)

NaraShika125 said:
			
		

> *is ready to beg Monikuh to not get the convo post count thing changed*


she wasn't serious dear, postcount will remain enabled. . .


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (May 30, 2005)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Utz (May 30, 2005)

Utz smexy is a given  

I got like 3,000 rep points in 1 day when I released Shannaro! 261 LQ XD


----------



## abfluvver (May 30, 2005)

Still not in the Senior Members Group, apparently. )):


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (May 30, 2005)

nice avatr ABF hahahha


----------



## Crowe (May 30, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Still not in the Senior Members Group, apparently. )):


Conspiration against abfluvver. 

*machoman mode* I'll stay by you're side and beat the hell out of the admins!?!?! *machoman mode*

Tried PMing Ninjag33k or Kisuke`?


----------



## tekkdeath (May 30, 2005)

Lol now all I gotta do is become a post count whore


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2005)

Could you allow posts in the Off-Topic Lounge to count towards post count?  If you do, I bet I'll have enough, or almost.


----------



## kknaruto24 (May 31, 2005)

senior members ... fun


----------



## Shunsui (May 31, 2005)

*sigh*

still have to do things semi-manually, whatever

The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members :Tsukiyomi, double-time, abfluvver, Izanami


----------



## jkingler (May 31, 2005)

I give me until the end of the week. I wil reach 2000 sooner or later XD.

Celly: I didn't think you ewre trying to offend Mon, but then again I take into account that you are almost always misinterpreted because of the way you say things XD.

Monny:  You are awesome with 3 or 3000 posts XD. I, on the other hand, will keep my post count and the meager status it connotes 

Scenny: Thanks for defending Monny's honor in my absence. 

Zacho: Same as I said for Scen--Go, go Monny Rangers! 

Convo thread people: Don't freak out about losing your posts. It won't happen just yet


----------



## Sayo (May 31, 2005)

> Celly: I didn't think you ewre trying to offend Mon, but then again I take into account that you are almost always misinterpreted because of the way you say things XD.


I'm starting to believe some people will take anything offensive if there's not a happy smiley in the message ) :rofl
wow, that made such sense :/



> Scenny: Thanks for defending Monny's honor in my absence.


for f*ck sakes i just dropped in to say what she was saying wasn't true couse a couple of members we're concerned their precious postcount in the convo was going to be disabled, there's no honour in anything they said :/


----------



## Reznor (May 31, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> for f*ck sakes i just dropped in to say what she was saying wasn't true couse a couple of members we're concerned their precious postcount in the convo was going to be disabled, there's no honour in anything they said :/


 I didn't see a smilie at the end of that
*Takes offense*​


----------



## Sayo (May 31, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> I didn't see a smilie at the end of that
> *Takes offense*​


that's couse i used all of my 4 images in the previous line and because im a trendwhore wanker im going to say that im to lazy to remove 1 and put it in my next line, . . hey .. I'm 2 lazy . . ROFLROFL!!!! :rofl

(or are seniors able to use 6 images now?)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 31, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> I'm starting to believe some people will take anything offensive if there's not a happy smiley in the message
> wow, that made such sense :/
> 
> for f*ck sakes i just dropped in to say what she was saying wasn't true couse a couple of members we're concerned their precious postcount in the convo was going to be disabled, there's no honour in anything they said :/



you were pouring on the sarcasm there, but it's actually true. some people in here have become detached enough from the real world that if expression is not made through emoticon, it does not seem to exist, and a statement devoid of expression must be one made with malicious intent :/ What's happened to imaginative reading these days? lol

I am sure to get das boot if I offend the wrong people too badly though so I make sure I draw it out with crayon for the ones that might not be able to catch my intent  (at least in a situation involving those members who might be more inclined to take offense at something said with innocent intentions, lol)

and I understand the status thing, and perhaps I can explain it a little differently: the post count represents a status to the newbs...there is a certain respect generated from a new member that might not know any better when they see someone with a full rep and huge post count. they understand that you have been here a while and they don't bother you by involving you in their newbish activities and such. the status wouldn't mean much amongst other veteran/semi-veteran members because they know who you are already and are aware of your position in the community. a huge post count is a way to notify those that wouldn't otherwise know. That's why I still get the occasional neg rep from a random newb that says 'moron if you didn't like 134' for -3 points, lol. they don't know better  cause I only have like 5 hundred sth posts, I wouldn't be seen as someone better left alone regarding petty things like that, even though despite my small post count I have over 19k rep (only 6k away from luminary ). that's why recently, I have decided to become one of these 'spamwhores' as some call them in the convo thread. so when status was being brought up it applied more to that kind of thing than a status among the normal members, I believe. Anyways, I'll fade out before I get too far gone and forget what it is that I am talking about, lol.

oh, and the other part was fairly obvious I thought. if someone wants to play around and get banned or sth like that to cause an uproar of sorts, it will have more effect on the people that don't know any better, ie: the newbs, if they are easily remembered/recognizable by a huge post count number. if someone that just got here and doesn't know everyone sees that someone with 20 posts got banned, they won't really pay attention. if they see someone with 10k posts gets banned, thy'll be like 'wth?' I wonder what happened. and even people that have been here for a while but don't really know anything, they'll have seen the huge number around and assume respect for the person, and will be upset when they are banned even they they really have no idea what is going on. again, this wouldn't have any meaning with other normal members who know the person and understand what is going on, only with those who wouldn't know any better. it wouldn't be any fun to do stuff like that if no one even noticed. of course if you aren't going to do stuff like that then this part wouldn't matter to you...


----------



## Shishou (May 31, 2005)

Anyone else find it funny, that bad reppers are still too pussy to leave their name, even though Senior Members can see who they are anyways?  XD

Kinda makes it all the more fun to get revenge on them for being so stupid.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 31, 2005)

I assume that the people that do that are newbs who are not _aware_ of the fact that you can see who they are, lol. I always leave my name, neg reps and all. I think it's kind of disrespectful to try and sneak it in, lol. I almost never neg rep anyways though...I did get 16Sasukes a couple of times, but he deserved the hell out of it  Even if someone does sth stupid it's usually a newb so I'll advise them against doing whatever they did in a pos rep. I'm sure they respect it more that way than having an angry little red box from someone they don't even know trying to tell them what to do


----------



## Reznor (May 31, 2005)

ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> I assume that the people that do that are newbs who are not _aware_ of the fact that you can see who they are, lol. I always leave my name, neg reps and all. I think it's kind of disrespectful to try and sneak it in, lol. I almost never neg rep anyways though...I did get 16Sasukes a couple of times, but he deserved the hell out of it  Even if someone does sth stupid it's usually a newb so I'll advise them against doing whatever they did in a pos rep. I'm sure they respect it more that way than having an angry little red box from someone they don't even know trying to tell them what to do



Yeah... I think 16Sasuke is the only guy I've negreped.... not sure.

I told him off, his comeback was a neg rep (Neg rep as comeback = lame)

I negreped him back and threatened to negrep him again 

He's in Jail now! (See 16Sasuke's humiliation thread  )


----------



## Sayo (May 31, 2005)

ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> you were pouring on the sarcasm there, but it's actually true. some people in here have become detached enough from the real world that if expression is not made through emoticon, it does not seem to exist, and a statement devoid of expression must be one made with malicious intent :/ What's happened to imaginative reading these days? lol
> 
> I am sure to get das boot if I offend the wrong people too badly though so I make sure I draw it out with crayon for the ones that might not be able to catch my intent  (at least in a situation involving those members who might be more inclined to take offense at something said with innocent intentions, lol)
> 
> ...


as Mr burns should say: "eeeexcellent. . . "


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 31, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Yeah... I think 16Sasuke is the only guy I've negreped.... not sure.
> 
> I told him off, his comeback was a neg rep (Neg rep as comeback = lame)
> 
> ...



I think he's the only I've neg-repped outside of the people who seem to desire neg rep, lol. I'm pretty sure he was the one that neg repped me as well. I saw his humiliation thread, lol. I was there during his banning  dani came and notified us in the chocobo fc and showed us his rep history so that we might laugh at him. I did almost die while reading the humilitaion though...he got ripped up from like 15 directions...he didn't even know who they were  it was good stuff...unfortunately, I was asleep when the good stuff was happening :sad but I got to read it all later, so it's fine.



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> as Mr burns should say: "eeeexcellent. . . "



...mr. burns is my second favorite simpsons char...after cheif wiggum XD I love when he does that, lol. taps his fingers together 'eeexcellent'. what's he like 120 years old now? has every known disease on earth including pregnancy? been shot, fell out of like a 10 story window...you could go on and on, he's just one hardcore old bastard...and his mom is still alive too...that's crazy

ralphie: *takes a bit of the tomacco* mmm...tastes like grandma

chief wiggum: *takes a bite of tomacco* it _does_ taste like grandma. ...We'll take 20.

>_<


----------



## RodMack (May 31, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> as Mr burns should say: "eeeexcellent. . . "


then i guess you remember this...

Homer (auditioning for the part of Mr. Burns in the film festival): "Exactly.... hehehe-d'oh!"


----------



## Gooba (May 31, 2005)

"I'm Mr. Burns, I believe you have a package for me."
"Whats your first name?"
"I... don't... know..."


----------



## blue fox (May 31, 2005)

Isnt 2000 posts a bit much?  I have been here since the previous forums were started (before they collapsed) and visited them everyday and partaked in many discussions.  Now ever since the forums have returned, I have and will continue to partake in many discussions as I visit here multiple times every day.  Isnt this what a 'senior member' should be?  

Anyone can get 2000 posts.  I just tend to spend 95% of my time here in the Konoha Library forum, where it is purely the content of your posts and not the amount of posts you make.  I tend to spend lots of time writing out new theories and debating stuff in that forum.  Because I dont go around the forum advertizing, making fanclubs, chatting, saying thanks for things, talking in the chapter camping threads, etc, why should I not be allowed to be a senior member, as I think I have the qualifications.

I dunno, I guess im kinda bummed because as you can see, ive been here since october 04 and I still only have 250 posts lol, so itll be years before I gain 'senior' status.  Sorry if it sounds like im bitching like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), im really not trying too...I just want the ability to see who reps me lol.

peace yall.


----------



## tmmyc (May 31, 2005)

^ Unless Sayoko has lessened her wrath, you're dead.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

tmmyc said:
			
		

> ^ Unless Sayoko has lessened her wrath, you're dead.


ive been at other forums and getting 2000 posts is hard, but still, alot of people fit the arangements, and since the admins want to keep the purpose of a "senior" usergroup they need to set the requirements that high or else any1 could easily be a senior . ..


----------



## Jordy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cel said by some other mod/smod/admin whatever I can't keep them seperated. There was going to be some other requirement, like instead of 2,000 posts and 1,000 rep points.. 1,000 posts and 5,000 rep points? Or am I dead wrong? Cause I could swear someone said something in this direction.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 1, 2005)

it was just people throwing out ideas jordy, nothing of fact behind it. too bad though, lol.


----------



## Jordy (Jun 1, 2005)

Well it weren't members, it were smods if I can recall who made this idea..


----------



## HollowDreamer (Jun 1, 2005)

i cant wait till im a senior member and get my revenge im gonna try to become one tonight hopefully.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 1, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Aw.. my rep's all good, but my post count...
> 
> Could you switch the numbers?  2000 rep and 1000 posts?
> 
> ...*runs away*






			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> How about 10,000 rep and 1,000 posts XD





			
				ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> f*ck it. how about 20,000 rep and 500 posts. I have 17,775 rep...but only 443 posts...I figured it up, and at the rate I post, it'll take me about 337 days to get 2,000



that's how it happened jordy. just random spewing, lol


----------



## HollowDreamer (Jun 1, 2005)

thats alot of days


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

Jordy said:
			
		

> Cel said by some other mod/smod/admin whatever I can't keep them seperated. There was going to be some other requirement, like instead of 2,000 posts and 1,000 rep points.. 1,000 posts and 5,000 rep points? Or am I dead wrong? Cause I could swear someone said something in this direction.


sry but that's not going to happen *points and laughs* . .    >D


----------



## blue fox (Jun 1, 2005)

ANBUWOLF said:
			
		

> i cant wait till im a senior member and get my revenge im gonna try to become one tonight hopefully.



THIS is why 2000 posts for senior membership sucks.  Im sure if this guy really tried todo it in one day, he could.

Intentionally spamming to get posts is obviously against the rules, but anyone with half a brain knows you can enter a topic, say one simple meaningless sentence about something, and leave.  Nothing is worse than seeing multiple dummy posts by someone for the sole purpouse of gaining postcount.

Whatever.  

My final thought, it should alternatively be 5000-10000 rep.  That would be an attainable and fair goal.  In about 5 days I gained over 1000 rep through informative posts in the konoha library people agreed with (not 'hey guys rep me and ill rep you!' fuckshit), so I think this would be more fair for everyone.

Again, im not trying to bitch, just trying to debate this new rule a bit, nothing wrong with that, right?  peace.


----------



## Kineas (Jun 1, 2005)

blue_fox: Why do you, or anyone else for that matter need to be a Senior Member that badly? It's a nice perk to have if you happen to qualify for it, but it certainly isn't worth risking being banned for spamming to reach 2000 posts in a week. This isn't a case of sour grapes since I won't be qualifying for it until god-knows-when, but well..

1. Bigger avatar==> To me, avatars are just decorative in nature. Perhaps some people do have some awesome bigger avatars in their computers that they're dying to display as theirs. Or for some other reason personal to them.

2. Ability to know which user repped you==> Only matters if rep is something important to you. Unless Tazmo enables us to exchange rep points for cash, I wouldn't really care what colour my rep bar is.  The regulars here will remember you for being a quality poster by reading your posts even if your rep bar is insignificant.

3. More PM space==> That's the first really useful perk. Provided if plenty of people PM you all the time.. which doesn't apply to the majority of users here on the forum.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

Kineas said:
			
		

> blue_fox: Why do you, or anyone else for that matter need to be a Senior Member that badly? It's a nice perk to have if you happen to qualify for it, but it certainly isn't worth risking being banned for spamming to reach 2000 posts in a week. This isn't a case of sour grapes since I won't be qualifying for it until god-knows-when, but well..
> 
> 1. Bigger avatar==> To me, avatars are just decorative in nature. Perhaps some people do have some awesome bigger avatars in their computers that they're dying to display as theirs. Or for some other reason personal to them.
> 
> ...


The avatar is a nice feature and most of my larger avi's look better than smaller ones 2 :I

rep is completely useless but it's fun to see a buncha new people go like "OMGWTF SOME1 NEG REPPED ME, AAAAAAAAH"

PM space is definitly a nice little advantige, i save most of 'em wich include things i have to use later on, and since i've been here october my PM space was threatened daily =\


----------



## Jordy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> sry but that's not going to happen *points and laughs* . .    >D



Your evil cel  just plain evil  .. Not even standing up for a fellow dutchie >.>


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 1, 2005)

*nods* yeah my pm space is gone...always...and I don't have anything I want to get rid of :sad got a bunch of links for dl's and such...suppose I could c&p them...but that's troublesome :/


----------



## Kineas (Jun 1, 2005)

Sayoko: Your current avatar does rock. 
I only update my avatar when I happen to stumble across something I like better compared to my current avatar. I think this usually happens once in a few months.

Off-topic: What's a Shikeishikkoujin? If I didn't know better, I would have thought it was German, judging by length alone.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

> Off-topic: What's a Shikeishikkoujin? If I didn't know better, I would have thought it was German, judging by length alone.


it's the ingenious japaese translation of the word "Executioner"  

lol, you're the third who asks that today


----------



## Crowe (Jun 1, 2005)

blue fox said:
			
		

> THIS is why 2000 posts for senior membership sucks.  Im sure if this guy really tried todo it in one day, he could.
> 
> Intentionally spamming to get posts is obviously against the rules, but anyone with half a brain knows you can enter a topic, say one simple meaningless sentence about something, and leave.  Nothing is worse than seeing multiple dummy posts by someone for the sole purpouse of gaining postcount.


Word!

Just take a look in the convo thread where some write "Hey, how are you" but then dont answer it when they get respons but instead starts asking another person "Hey how are you". 

Just pathetic. I've been posting more lately to reach the senior members, so i can stop bugging Blueshift for my avy's . Most of my posts have been making sense and are in different forums and not Convo posts as many others. 

Stop the posts count in the convo thread, people should go there for conversation not for postcount ( majinveggito is a good example ).


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 1, 2005)

i've been here since sept 2004 LOL... and i barely made the 700 mark LOL, so yea no seniority to me  

but is nice to have a perk for expending so much time here, but if the perks included a cookie, i might work harder to reach the lvl.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Word!
> 
> Just take a look in the convo thread where some write "Hey, how are you" but then dont answer it when they get respons but instead starts asking another person "Hey how are you".
> 
> ...


i agree, it used to have a topic and got carefully taken care off but Im talking about the early days now, like convo's 1 to 12, currently it's totally braindead, 1 of the main reasons im not posting there for the last 30 convo's. . .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Word!
> 
> Just take a look in the convo thread where some write "Hey, how are you" but then dont answer it when they get respons but instead starts asking another person "Hey how are you".
> 
> ...




hardy, har, har, but a lot of my posts are in other sections too  

And are you implying I go there for postcount? Because I don't.....-__-


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

> And are you implying I go there for postcount? Because I don't.....-__-


face it, 80% of todays convo post consist of lines like "HeY AlL" / "GLOMPS j00" / "ROFLLOL" where people used to take some time to write a message but still kept it at large speed . ..


----------



## Crowe (Jun 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i agree, it used to have a topic and got carefully taken care off but Im talking about the early days now, like convo's 1 to 12, currently it's totally braindead, 1 of the main reasons im not posting there for the last 30 convo's. . .


Yeah, I've been there like 10 times in the past month but it was "ok" til the Senior Member announcement. But after that the ammount of spammers in the area has increased.



			
				majinveggito said:
			
		

> hardy, har, har, but a lot of my posts are in other sections too
> 
> And are you implying I go there for postcount? Because I don't.....-__-


Nah i meant that you go there for the conversation, not for the postcount. It was a compliment, baka ;PP

Doubt that you go there for the post with that ammount in post count :I


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> face it, 80% of todays convo post consist of lines like "HeY AlL" / "GLOMPS j00" / "ROFLLOL" where people used to take some time to write a message but still kept it at large speed . ..




*sighs*

well, I at the very least try to keep an interesting conversation going...

Believe me, I like to just talk about how my day went and all the crap I had to go through....

And do I get annoyed when certain, people say "hey lets's spam", yeah....
I'm thinking "gosh, this what people have been complaining about, and here you are giving them more fodder" 

I was around during the older convos and while they were slight difference, they weren't all well thought out posts...they were well, spammish =/


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

> I was around during the older convos and while they were slight difference, they weren't all well thought out posts...they were well, spammish =/


no need to defend the todays convo, ofcourse it has been utter nonsense all the time but the current convo's have ALOT more people who "TACKLE_HUGGLE_GLOMP*  randomly, these post make absolutely no sense and don't contribute anything and gives nothing for the people to react on other than returning the favor, and that's how it goes. . .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> no need to defend the todays convo, ofcourse it has been utter nonsense all the time but the current convo's have ALOT more people who "TACKLE_HUGGLE_GLOMP*  randomly, these post make absolutely no sense and don't contribute anything and gives nothing for the people to react on other than returning the favor, and that's how it goes. . .




Okay, I agree with you on that 

It sucks that the convos can't be a bit more structured and actually lend to more interesting conversations and (even though the topic may vary), it will head in some kind of direction, maybe even towards a resolution....

well, a guy can dream.....


----------



## ninamori (Jun 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i agree, it used to have a topic and got carefully taken care off but Im talking about the early days now, like convo's 1 to 12, currently it's totally braindead, 1 of the main reasons im not posting there for the last 30 convo's. . .


I miss the old days.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 1, 2005)

2,000 posts is alot -_-


----------



## Asmodai (Jun 1, 2005)

michaelbirotte said:
			
		

> 2,000 posts is alot -_-


Be happy, you just need another 300 posts, i need a whole nother 1700.

looking forward to that time (if it will ever be there)


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 1, 2005)

Where do i sign in? I have the reps and the posts.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Where do i sign in? I have the reps and the posts.


your automaticlly added when you fit the requirements . . .


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 1, 2005)

Lies...LIES!!!!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> your automaticlly added when you fit the requirements . . .




if that is correct, then why can't i see the person who repped me?

Thanks


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> if that is correct, then why can't i see the person who repped me?
> 
> Thanks


you're rep wasn't enough. . . 
*reps*

try again. . .
if your rep is enough but it's still not working it's a flaw in the usergroup again. . .


----------



## Crowe (Jun 1, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> still have to do things semi-manually, whatever
> 
> The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members :Tsukiyomi, double-time, abfluvver, Izanami


I guess its not fully auto.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 1, 2005)

Wasn't the requirement 1000 reps points?

I have 2232 reps points + the posts


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 1, 2005)

How the hell do u have positive rep anyway lotu. your anti-fc must be slipping.


----------



## Shishou (Jun 1, 2005)

michaelbirotte said:
			
		

> How the hell do u have positive rep anyway lotu. your anti-fc must be slipping.



This puzzles me as well...  Best bet is to say, he has all the bhdcore Sasuke Fanboys blindly Positive Repping him, for his nonsense.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 1, 2005)

All I need is the rest of the post amount. Its amazing that I dont post alot and my rep soars


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2005)

i cannot belive LOTU has that many rep . HE does not deserve it. Hell took me forever to get to 1 .5 k but then again i hardly cared for it back then.  Plus no offense sayoko why did u rep him out of the blue like that? for no particullar reason? o well.

The rep system is abused on this board greatly.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 1, 2005)

> The rep system is abused on this board greatly.



Yea im just hoping my rep lasts til 199 more posts.


----------



## Oujisama (Jun 1, 2005)

Have the rep but not the posts. Argh...so...far...away...just...beyond...my...reach...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 1, 2005)

Im almost there when I get the last amount of posts. I should reach it before the months over.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 1, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i cannot belive LOTU has that many rep . HE does not deserve it.



Man, people do envy me.   



			
				Shishou said:
			
		

> This puzzles me as well...  Best bet is to say, he has all the bhdcore Sasuke Fanboys blindly Positive Repping him, for his nonsense.



Lol, you wish!

I guess that question would remain one of the other mysteries of the Universe.

But in the other hand, I'm also surprised that you have a lot of rep. I wonder why?  



			
				michaelbirotte said:
			
		

> How the hell do u have positive rep anyway lotu.



 Well, i'm not that surprise, after all, we are talking about moi   




> your anti-fc must be slipping.




 Don't remind them that! lol


----------



## Shishou (Jun 1, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> But in the other hand, I'm also surprised that you have a lot of rep. I wonder why?



Cause I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 1, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Cause I'm awesome like that.




I'm surprise that you were able to neg rep me twice in a day without reaching your repping limit. Don't worry, tomorrow i will give you your daily dose. lol


----------



## Shishou (Jun 1, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> I'm surprise that you were able to neg rep me twice in a day without reaching your repping limit. Don't worry, tomorrow i will give you your daily dose. lol



Yes yes.

Bleach 181 text spoilers  	06-01-2005 03:38 PM  	Last of the Uchihas  	Your daily dose loser. lol, LotU


But see, if I need a daily dose, then you need at least 2 doses a day.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 1, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Yes yes.
> 
> Bleach 181 text spoilers  	06-01-2005 03:38 PM  	Last of the Uchihas  	Your daily dose loser. lol, LotU
> 
> ...



Don't worry, i will increase your daily dose.




> *Senior Members 06-01-2005 10:44 PM You need a double daily dose, for your stupidity. -Shishou *
> 
> *healthy CS2 kimmimaro v... 06-01-2005 06:32 PM So much flaming, I see from you. -Shishou *
> 
> *Hatake Sakuno VS. Sanda... 05-26-2005 07:31 PM Right back at ya. You lack the will of the fire. -Shishou *





I won't even bother to show you the daily shit that i recieve daily but it seem that you have a crush on me.  I must tell you, i'm not gay, so go ask out Kimimaro or Haku since i'm pretty sure you guys will get along just fine.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 1, 2005)

Speaking of asking a mod to check out how someones rep is being increased...

Anyway. Idk if id like being a Senior member. Even though ill be one. They need to change the system. It doesnt make being a Senior a real Senior if it isnt 4000+. Seems to common to get now adays. Even when im one I like my avatar the way it is


----------



## Shishou (Jun 2, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Don't worry, i will increase your daily dose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yes, we know I gave you two doses today.  One for a legit reason, as in flaming.  The 2nd was your 2nd dose for your neg rep for no reason.

The one before that, as stated in my rep, is "right back at ya" as in neg rep return for nothing.  As you really never have a reason to neg rep.  


So ya, you aren't really proving anything.  But really, if you think you are getting the best of me, with your neg reps, you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb here, but I'm guessing there is some tension between Shishou and LOTU.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 2, 2005)

LotU has a problem with everyone it seems. Dont even ask how his rep got that high. All the Sasuke fanboys repped him for no reason. But yeah they dont like each other. 

Also, nice signature quote lmao


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 2, 2005)

> I'm going to go out on a limb here, but I'm guessing there is some tension between Shishou and LOTU.


_That_, is an understatement.


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's an on topic question.  If you are made part of this user group, and then someone neg repped you and you fell beneath, what is it, 2000 rep points, would you then be removed from the user group?


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 2, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Cause I'm awesome like that.



-_-​


			
				tmmyc said:
			
		

> I'm going to go out on a limb here, but I'm guessing there is some tension between Shishou and LOTU.



No shit. XD



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> Here's an on topic question.  If you are made part of this user group, and then someone neg repped you and you fell beneath, what is it, 2000 rep points, would you then be removed from the user group?


I think that's taken in account for. Otherwise there would be too many switches between being in or falling out of the user group, hence giving more work and probs. Think about the higher reppowers =P


----------



## jkingler (Jun 2, 2005)

How many Senior Members are there at this point?


----------



## Sayo (Jun 2, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Here's an on topic question.  If you are made part of this user group, and then someone neg repped you and you fell beneath, what is it, 2000 rep points, would you then be removed from the user group?


yes because it adds members automaticly, so ones you fit the requirements be sure to check those reps and put a larger avi on ASAP


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 2, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> How many Senior Members are there at this point?


Most likely over 80, I would gather.


----------



## Shishou (Jun 2, 2005)

There should be a Senior only board.


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2005)

> There should be a Senior only board.



I agree.  And they should wait until I get 60 more posts before they make one.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 2, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I agree.  And they should wait until I get 60 more posts before they make one.


you're caring for others is beyond any1's imagination


----------



## HollowDreamer (Jun 2, 2005)

only like 200 more post to go and bam i am senior member yeah make a senior only bored that would be great.


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 2, 2005)

ANBUWOLF said:
			
		

> only like 200 more post to go and bam i am senior member yeah make a senior only bored that would be great.


Things like these _really_ makes me wonder about the efficiency of having 2,000 posts.


----------



## Konata Izumi (Jun 2, 2005)

Im over the req, no? Cant wait for the bigger ava. =D


----------



## ninamori (Jun 2, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Here's an on topic question.  If you are made part of this user group, and then someone neg repped you and you fell beneath, what is it, 2000 rep points, would you then be removed from the user group?


You probably won't get kicked out unless your rep goes -way- down.

If you were kicked out automatically, I'd be kicked out everyday. *glances and postcount*


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2005)

Only around 1700 more posts to go!! :sad


----------



## Crowe (Jun 2, 2005)

ANBUWOLF said:
			
		

> only like 200 more post to go and bam i am senior member yeah make a senior only bored that would be great.


No wonder.  You're *spamming* the convo thread.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 2, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> No wonder.  You're *spamming* the convo thread.


Lol, that's the great thing having close to 20K, you don't get accused of such things simply couse you don't need the posts anymore


----------



## Itachi (Jun 2, 2005)

omfg you fucking naab Shish, ROUGE? even more ELF!!!1111111  wich serv?


----------



## Lammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Billy Corgan's new album is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 2, 2005)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> Billy Corgan's new album is AMAZING!!!!


oh dear God, how can you post something that random  :amazed 

and seniors kick ass >_>;;


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 2, 2005)

I had never read this thread lol, and i thought the bigger avatars mean that the person is some kind of a forum mod or something. Damn lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> I had never read this thread lol, and i thought the bigger avatars mean that the person is some kind of a forum mod or something. Damn lol




Yeah, I use to think that aswell....

@Jackal: yes, of course we do...


----------



## Sayo (Jun 2, 2005)

> @Jackal: yes, of course we do...


he isn't a senior, he's a mod, baka. .


----------



## dmby (Jun 2, 2005)

I will soon be a senior member.... With the help of my  DUCKS!! Mwahahahhahahahaahducks!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> he isn't a senior, he's a mod, baka. .




yeah, I know,  I do visit the bathhouse... 

Everyone's entitle to a typo or two...>_<


----------



## metronomy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmmmz, *feels dumb*

I have more then 2,000 posts, and more then 1000 rep, and have been a member for longer then 90 days...... Yet i'm not part of the senior group =O

Did something change, i got fed up after reading the first couple of pages.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 2, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> LotU has a problem with everyone it seems. Dont even ask how his rep got that high.



IThe same thing can be say about you.



> All the Sasuke fanboys repped him for no reason. But yeah they dont like each other.
> 
> Also, nice signature quote lmao



Lol, how many Naruto/Yondaime fanboys dicks did you had to suck to get all those reps?   :sad 

 Don't worry, it will be a secret between the two of us. So tell me, how many?  




			
				Shishou said:
			
		

> Yes yes, we know I gave you two doses today.  One for a *legit reason*, as in flaming.  The 2nd was your 2nd dose for your neg rep for no reason.




Yeah right, you are just lucky that i can't see my old previous reps with all your shit in it.

You giving neg rep because of flaming?

Look who is talking! lol




> The one before that, as stated in my rep, is "right back at ya" as in neg rep return for nothing.  As you really never have a reason to neg rep.



Right back at ya was because you had neg rep me, then a neg rep you then you came up with right back at ya.



> So ya, you aren't really proving anything.  But really, if you think you are getting the best of me, with your neg reps, you are sadly mistaken.



Don't be mistaken, that's not what i'm trying to do, since i know you are a turd that won't flush, i was just stating your bullshit, since you were quoting my message i left you, which i simply did the same thing, right back at ya. lol


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 2, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> he isn't a senior, he's a mod, baka. .



He's a senior nevertheless o.o


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 2, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Right back at ya was because you had neg rep me, then a neg rep you then you came up with right back at ya.


I have no idea what you just tried to say here.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 2, 2005)

> He's a senior nevertheless o.o


a senior with extra skills who can be abused if they fall into the wrong hands *smashes boot into zeeph's face* 



> I have no idea what you just tried to say here.


i think it's translated as "oogly boogla doby woby"  =\


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jun 2, 2005)

Jackal said:
			
		

> oh dear God, how can you post something that random  :amazed
> 
> and seniors kick ass >_>;;




*Busts in thread and Steals Jackal's sig*


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 2, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> a senior with extra skills who can be abused if they fall into the wrong hands *smashes boot into zeeph's face*



Zeeph? o_O 



> i think it's translated as "oogly boogla doby woby"  =\



True words XD


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmm, seeing as I got 1000 rep points -this week- I'm going to raise the minimum rep requirement to 2k.


----------



## Neon (Jun 2, 2005)

^^  I say go for 3k

It's way to easy to get rep around here


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 2, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> IThe same thing can be say about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually got my rep detroying Sasuke fanboys like yourself and then putting people in their places. Unlike you I didnt have to keep my mouth around Sasuke and Itachi's balls to get my rep.

I earned it.   


This is quite intresting. I have to admit. Since im the biggest Naruto/Yondaime tard out there and your the biggest Sasuke/Itachi head out there, it doesn make sense for us to have the same rep amount. My reps almost 5000 .

About the rep system, please make it 4000. Its way to easy to get rep here and it makes a more senior stand. Senior member should be something people can strive for and not something you can get by just saying "Oh yeah Rock Lee is fast".


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2005)

> Hmm, seeing as I got 1000 rep points -this week- I'm going to raise the minimum rep requirement to 2k.



2k, it's gonna take me forever to get that high!



> ^^ I say go for 3k



3k!  *gulp*  Come on, guys.  Have a heart.  It's taking me forever to make the post requirement.  Don't do this to me now.  



> My reps almost 5000



*faints*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 2, 2005)

@Marty: I agree. You and I haven't even reached 2k posts yet, and I know we are both well over 15k rep. The requirement should be at least 10k rep, if you ask me. You could even make it 20k rep for all I care--then I would have something more to strive for and Senior Membership wouldn't seem like it was designed to reward spammers.

Last I checked, silly spammers don't get repped often enough to meet that criteria--unless they are unusually witty, in which case I don't mind too much


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 2, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I actually got my rep detroying Sasuke fanboys like yourself and then putting people in their places. Unlike you I didnt have to keep my mouth around Sasuke and Itachi's balls to get my rep.



Lol, you still haven't told me the real truth. So tell me how many?



> I earned it.



Yeah, i'm pretty sure you blow away the competion. lol




> This is quite intresting. I have to admit. Since im the biggest Naruto/Yondaime tard out there and your the biggest Sasuke/Itachi head out there, it doesn make sense for us to have the same rep amount. My reps almost 5000 .



Didn't you noticed when you were sucking those fanboy's dicks?

They are more Naruto/Jiraiya/Yondaime fanboys and Anti Uchiha than Uchiha fanboys, not to mention they little anti fanclub you guys have with my name on it.



> About the rep system, please make it 4000. Its way to easy to get rep here and it makes a more senior stand. Senior member should be something people can strive for and not something you can get by just saying "Oh yeah Rock Lee is fast".



Lol, then you wouldn't earn any rep at all and would have to start doing what you did so well, sucking those fanboys's dicks. lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Lol, you still haven't told me the real truth. So tell me how many?



I think I need to ask you that question. lol



> Yeah, i'm pretty sure you blow away the competion. lol



Earned is an intresting thing. Earning something means earning it. 



> Didn't you noticed when you were sucking those fanboy's dicks?



Your a grown man correct? 23? Flaming on Narutoforums? No job I see? No life? Intresting. Oh wait you do have a job? 

Umm I found this



			
				Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Yeah Im the one that sucks Sasuke and Itachi's dick. Dont ask me what im doing right now.



Ahem..



> They are more Naruto/Jiraiya/Yondaime fanboys and Anti Uchiha than Uchiha fanboys, not to mention they little anti fanclub you guys have with my name on it.



Im the main Naruto/Jiraiya/Yondaime fanboy. It takes some skill to get people to wear the banner and have my name in their signature box *looks as his signature*. I mean for good reasons. 



> Lol, then you wouldn't earn any rep at all and would have to start doing what you did so well, sucking those fanboys's dicks. lol



The question is, how do YOU earn rep? Another thing is that I earn my rep with good reasons and responses. The sad this is that your 23 trying to be funny when it only makes you look more like the idiot you are. My rep was earning in Konoha Libarary mostly. Unlike yours which was earning in the threads where they insult Naruto. And about the sucking dick thing. Act your age before you end up like 16Sasukes. Im not even going to attempt to flame. Im more mature.   


Umm I need to talk to a mod. Can we PLEASE make a CHUUNIN EXAM area? I mean its an intresting idea. It could be a place where people can flame each other and it would cause less clutter. It also would allow no flames in threads and people could watch it. Some people could even bet rep for it. Intresting idea dont you think?


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay, finally made it.  Where's my prize?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

*agrees with jkingler* make it 20. I'm past 20k...I tried to be a spamwhore...but it was boring, lol. I'd conversate in the convo thread...but nobody talks about anything, just blah, blah blah, spammity spam. Not that I have a problem with that, it's just I am befuddled by such a complete lack of structure, lol. My spamming now equals a five minute drop in to say hi...but hey, I tried.

LotU, K_N...shut up :/ 

Congratulations Martryn


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

> *agrees with jkingler* make it 20. I'm past 20k...



Damn, past 20k rep!  I feel obsolete again.  I really want to know where I stand with the rest of the forums older members rep wise.  I'm about to pass 19k and I thought I was leaving most people behind.  And I've been here longer to.  With more posts.  I'm not a good poster!  You're better than me!



> LotU, K_N...shut up :/



*agrees*



> Congratulations Martryn



Haven't seen results yet, but I heard the thing is updated every hour so I'll wait around ten or fifteen minutes to see.


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 3, 2005)

ugh at my speed.... this is gona take a while


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

Damnit, the hour turned, where's my new user group?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Damn, past 20k rep!  I feel obsolete again.  I really want to know where I stand with the rest of the forums older members rep wise.  I'm about to pass 19k and I thought I was leaving most people behind.  And I've been here longer to.  With more posts.  I'm not a good poster!  You're better than me!



hmm...I'd like to see rep standings too. From what I've been able to see there aren't many people past you...I fugure there are 10 or less luminaries and prolly 20-25 or less gaurdian's of the faith, like ourselves. Then again I don't know a lot of these kids so I couldn't really say outside of guessing, lol. ...and I wouldn't say better...more like oppurtunistic  I would have hit luminary with under 500 posts easily but I tried to play spamwhore for a while so my count's a little higher now, lol. ...I just want a big, pretty ava is all T_T


----------



## Shishou (Jun 3, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Damnit, the hour turned, where's my new user group?



I think they are still having troubles with the auto thing, so a Mod should add you eventually.


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

Holy crap, when did they change the titles?  I missed it!  I thought I was still one to be looked up to, or some shit.  

*goes to find that thread*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

yeah...I was saddened by the new titles...I spent like 15k at 'one to be looked up to', lol then they go and add in like three titles that I missed. they're cool though, I suppose...paragon of hope, honorable bastion of truth, gaurdian of the faith  I was sure I'd get to be on of the special few when I got to luminary in the near future, lol, but now the seperation isn't so much for it to be sth imprtant...and there is the new 'high level' past luminary...celestial, I believe, at 50k...that'll take me forever :/ ...then the uber levels that only the 'special' kids get with like 2 billion rep 

BleachSP

is the thread...I have to say though, the rep power factors are still way off...my rep should be like 450 or sth with that (can't be bothered to figure it out, I'm tired...) but in reality it's closer to 300 even...

*was bothered to figure it out*...with that it should be 425...


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I like the new rep titles.  Wasn't used to be where nothing changed after hitting 4000 rep?  The first 4000 is the hardest to get.  Last month my rep jumped 9 or 10 thou.

Wonder who I should ask to put me on the senior members list...

EDIT:  Yeah, I just came from that thread.  I was actually one of two or three people who made KnK come up with the new system.  The old way of calculating rep altering was way off as well, but at least this is closer.  Maybe its time to experiment some more.  I don't know how much confidence I have in KnK's math skills.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

I like them too, I just wish that I hadn't been past half of them already, lol...and NN is the one that does the adding, ask him 

and yeah, I remember getting to 4k was a big dealk for me...sometimes I get that much in a day now, lol (a really productive day, but still yet) they had luminary (though that might have been recentl added, it was there before the big overhaul) after 4k, it was at 25k...that's why it was the thing to be, lol. such a big difference is impressive. and of course they had the uber rep levels for people like NN and ronin

[EDIT]

the old, old way was off but mid-thread someone (dani, I believe) figured it out and it leaned more towards post count than rep. we checked a few times and it was pretty accurate...I don't know what happened in the change though.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 3, 2005)

Freaking high rep bastards :I


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 3, 2005)

I really wonder how you people have so much reps. I have been here for all but 8 months, and has roughly 1,850 points. >_> It used to take me a few weeks before I advance by one bar, and I was elated then.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 3, 2005)

They prolly offer "special service" to gain reps >.>


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

I can give a new kid 3 or 4 boxes by myself...and I can rep about a 6th of your total crucifixation...there are people with lots and lots of rep power...sayoko's was well over 800 a few days ago, helen (chocobo) can give over 450...back when I was first here dani could easily give out over 1k, and nn neg repped me one time for about 1100, lol...which means his rep power was 2200...that was later taken away...little misunderstanding, lol...but you see where I'm going.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Freaking high rep bastards :I




My ears are burning 

It's so easy to earn 1000 rep points in two days!!! *seriously*

btw: all mines are well earned


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 3, 2005)

>_> Mod connections! -throw slippers-



> It's so easy to earn 1000 rep points in two days!!! *seriously*


Stop making me feel inferior. ing

But all's well, I guess. My record as been all green so far. (No. Don't you dare ruin it. D<)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

I've had 1 neg rep (I think) and that was from that asshat 16Sasukes, lol (besides the one from nn that was later taken away and ended up to be a smaller pos rep) and mod connections?  dani has only ever used that full power rep on me once (they can alter the amount of their reps to be less, so they aren't as sever or whatever...admins can at least, I dun know about the others)...sayoko has repped me once....other than that it's all the normal ones.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2005)

Crucifixation said:
			
		

> >_> Mod connections! -throw slippers-
> 
> 
> Stop making me feel inferior. ing
> ...




I've rarely given neg rep. It takes alot for me to neg rep a person (i.e.continious flaming, constant DP'ing, or posting "big time" spoilers in the wrong section)

Unless you count people who literally asked for neg rep. I've only truly neg rep a person once


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

yup, I think I've had this convo before...the only person I remember neg repping outside of it being asked for is 16Sasukes. I give out pos rep freely though and as much as I can [EDIT= to those who I feel deserve it, or I have a reason...lika as a welcome for joining my fc's and whatnot]...I use all of my rep every day, lol. I'm out at the moment is why that came to mind...damn 24 hours and such :/


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 3, 2005)

> sayoko has repped me once


Ah-ha. I see. -_-



> I've rarely given neg rep. It takes alot for me to neg rep a person (i.e.continious flaming, constant DP'ing, or posting "big time" spoilers in the wrong section)
> 
> Unless you count people who literally asked for neg rep. I've only truly neg rep a person once


I, on the other hand, has never given a single rep before, negative or otherwise
 -dodges rotten potatoes-


----------



## Sayo (Jun 3, 2005)

> sayoko has repped me once


yeh I'm kinda lazy in repping, people keep giving up their names (while i can see it)  but i don't feel like tracking all these persons everyday to rep back, lol >_> 
i even got a few PM's saying i didn't repped them back T_T



> You have 33340 Reputation points.


let's put that number in as the minimum :X


----------



## Shishou (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmmm...

I hate the new Rep ranks, tbh.  Too corny.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

...I would never rep someone who got pissed off cause I didn't rep them back :/ I *was* griping, in fact thank you  cause 1 of yours is like 3-4 of mine  I never expect one from anyone, so it's always a pleasure to see it when I get back to my cp and see a new one ^^ I try to pay back most of the people but sometimes I don't have the reps/will/time/whatever, lol. and I leave my name out of habit even when I know people can see it.

33k, huh? let's see...I'll get there in about a month and a half-2 months...if I can get in on just that and don't have to worry about post count, bring it on 

[EDIT]

was*n't* wasn't griping >_<


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

I neg rep all the time.  In fact, I've neg repped three people in the last hour.  Someone has to.  Although my rep has no memory.  I'll neg rep someone one day and then + rep them the next for something different.  

And I've been repped two or three times by moe, and that leaves its mark.  I'm afriad to rep him anymore because I'm ashamed at the rep he gives me.  And it doesn't hurt to have friends on the forums who will rep you for the slightest thing.  

Now make me a damn SENIOR MEMBER!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

ah, yeah...moe has repped me a few times, too, lol. I forgot that. never in repayment though or I'd have a trillion cause I rep moe all the time...gotta love moe, he's a kickass dude


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 3, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> *faints*



My rep is at 14008 



			
				pek said:
			
		

> They prolly offer "special service" to gain reps >.>



I plead the fifth :I And I don't >.>



			
				majinveggito said:
			
		

> Unless you count people who literally asked for neg rep. I've only truly neg rep a person once


That would prolly be me and cups when I still had my 'been to hell and back red bar' XD. But, we asked for that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2005)

I respect the people that have the "Been to Hell and back" bar. It shows they can go from a rep that bad to something greater and still stay on the same account.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 3, 2005)

I believe people should have 20,000 posts and 20,000 reps in order to become a senior member.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 3, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> I believe people should have 20,000 posts and 20,000 reps in order to become a senior member.


oh goodie, just another one thousand posts ;]


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> oh goodie, just another one thousand posts ;]



Good for you.   


I believe that should be the way, since it makes it harder for people to reach that level, because if not, then it wouldn't be exclusive enough in my opinion.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 3, 2005)

Let's try and be a bit more pragmatic, shall we?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 3, 2005)

ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> Let's try and be a bit more pragmatic, shall we?




Then, what should the requirements be if you had the choice?


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 3, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Then, what should the requirements be if you had the choice?


Since the number 1 poster on these forums still requires 1 - 2k posts, your method is not pragmatic. As been stated many times before by the mods, the current system is fine.

I always give reps to posts that are witty, thoughtful, or useful. I do not ask for reps since doing so would be going against my own system of repping. I still don't understand why people beg for it... And how LotU got to full green bars? That is also beyond me. Nothing personal, just puzzling, considering your flames. This thread is a perfect example.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 3, 2005)

posts are alright, but the rep should be higher since most people have larger amounts than 2K already, and don't forget if you get repped by people like moe or moe you'll have close to that amount in a couple of times ..  .


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 3, 2005)

Very true, rep goes too fast here. 3K minimum required for admission to the senior members.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah high ranking Senior members repping someone can bring anyone from 25 to 10000 in 1 go. Its funny really.


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 3, 2005)

hmm and here i thought the rep mods give was greatly reduced, ive been reped by a couple and im only at 2272 rep but either way thats a pretty good reflection compared to my posts.  i have only one neg rep - it was beacause i told jkingler someone migth neg rep him for his sig cus it was really really flashy and some other guy neg repped me for telling him that..


----------



## jkingler (Jun 3, 2005)

Someone neg repped you for my sig? That sucks. Did I rep you afterwards? If not, I won't now--you have mod rep now, and that is worth a lot


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

Make me a SENIOR MEMBER NOW!  Pretty please.  With whipped cream and a cherry on top?


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 3, 2005)

The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members :martryn


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

> The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members :martryn



Yay!  Reps.  *worships*


----------



## Sayo (Jun 3, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Make me a SENIOR MEMBER NOW!  Pretty please.  With whipped cream and a cherry on top?


seems like NN just gave you the cherry cream poppin action


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 3, 2005)

dude, thats just wrong


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2005)

> seems like NN just gave you the cherry cream poppin action



Oh yeah, and it was good!  I'm not a forum virgin anymore.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 3, 2005)

mmm....cherry

Forgot I have to manually run the promotion thing, sorry.


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 3, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Someone neg repped you for my sig? That sucks. Did I rep you afterwards? If not, I won't now--you have mod rep now, and that is worth a lot


lol yea u did rep me afterwards   either way the neg rep wasnt to bad maybe 20 pnts but im still annoyed by my unclean record


----------



## Neon (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm starting to think it should be 4000 minimum to be a senior member now.  It's not that hard to get rep as long as you make good intelligent posts, and anyone with 2000 posts will surly have that much.

At my current rate as long as i don?t have another wave of Neg repping for anti-hinata I will hit 4000 by the end of the month.  The only thing hard about being a senior member is getting the post count


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> We'll probably add more criteria. So that you can have fewer posts if you have higher rep or have been here longer.


That would be great since i have like 5000 in rep points...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Then, what should the requirements be if you had the choice?



A conversation with dani just a few minutes ago:

---

senior membership requirements revision recommendation from yours truly:

500-1500 posts and up nets you the spot, catch being that you must have been a member for 120 days and have at least 10x as much rep as you do posts. There are a lot of respected and veteran members here that are known and loved by all that simply do not have the time/spampower to hit 2k posts, but their seniority is evidenced by the fact that their rep soars proportionately to their post count. (I thought at first this might be too troublesome, but since you seemingly have to add them manually as it is, it really wouldn't matter) 1500 posts and up, the rep requirement just stops at 15k. Recommendations would be much easier...but you'd also get lots of begging I'm sure...

My thoughts, lol. I do sense a flaw in it though, but I am not sure what it is :/

---

I do not presume to believe that my idea is superior given the fact that I have no idea what is involved with implementing variable specs, nor am I informed as to what broad reprecussions any given decision may have. The recommendation process was the idea of mizura and dani, I had nothing to do with it, lol.


----------



## martryn (Jun 4, 2005)

Damnit, now all my spam time in the convo threads was wasted...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

There has been no change as of yet, however, dani did say that she suggested the recommendation policy in the mod-lounge or w/e. That was before my brilliant revision was posted though  Not really, it seems to be fatally flawed in some way, but I'm not quite sure what the problem might be. I like the idea though, even if it were to be changed as far as the specifics, the gist of it is kind of nice, I thought


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

Dammit, now i need more rep. :I


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

surely not, the requirement is still only 3k at last notice, or that is the last one I recall at the moment... I'd help you out but I am out again 

[EDIT]

in case some are confused, the recommendation policy that dani recommended is not the one I thought of, the recommendations policy is fairly self explanitory. member nomination, mod-approval become the new requirements for senior membership if it were to become the standard.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I think I would like to be a senior member aswell I do require all the things I need already for some time but haven't really noticed this here. Anyway hope I can be added soon.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> A conversation with dani just a few minutes ago:
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 I was reffering to ^

And its okay, i dont like to be pitied ;P


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

that was just an idea.
mizura and I are currently discussing integrating a smaller minumum post requirement, bigger rep requirement, and resommendation/mod-approval. the base idea from mizu was 500 posts, 5k rep, 90 days, and then you are _eligible_ for the status, but need to be recommended/approved by a mod.

and it wouldn't be pity if I repped you, I am quite free with my rep to those that are deserving and you've always been stand-up from what I've seen, plus there's the matter of beck manga, I couldn't rep you enough for it, lol


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 4, 2005)

am i a senior member? (as in how long have i been here...October 2004)
anyway i have *points at post count* posts and over 2000 rep points


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> am i a senior member? (as in how long have i been here...October 2004)
> anyway i have *points at post count* posts and over 2000 rep points


you need 2000 posts, not 1500 . . .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

mm, and I believe that the rep requirement is 3k now as well...



not with the current system, but mizura and I are batting around ideas and once we settle on what we like I will pm it to dani and see what she thinks. since half of it was half her idea in the first place and the rest of it seems to be a good way to keep the amount of people that would normally slew around and beg to be approved off of the list, I rthink it might go over well.

500 posts
5k rep
120 days

all of the people who meet those criteria are added to a list from which the appropriate mods/smods/admins can add them upon their approval.

and just thinking, there could be a rule that anyone that directly asks a mod if they would upgrade their status would be uneligible for senior memborship for two weeks...or a month. sth. That could help lessen...stupidity, I guess, lol.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

> 500 posts


that's not even a challenge, 2K is a nice number. . . stick with it, with 500 posts most of the active members would be a senior, wich would suck. -_-


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

the thing is that there are a few veteran members who do a lot of things for the place but can't make 2000 posts because of time constraints, or simply because they can't spam that much, or both. the 500 isn't an automatic shoo-in though, it only puts you only the list of eligiblity. to get there, not only is there a 5k (and that maybe should be larger) rep required, there is also the matter of having been a member for 120 days, or about 4 months. even if you meet those requirements, you are not gauranteed anything. you are only eligible. once you are eligible, you will only be upgraded if a mod believes that you are worthy of it. That way, those that can't meet some of the requirements of the current system but are still a lot more worthy of the status than some of those who have already recieved will be able to attain the upgrade, and those who meet the requirements but aren't deserving of senior membership can be denied without it being a double standard.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

I think recommendation would be the best way. Cause if it would be a very high rep requirement people should start begging for rep and the reputation system would be abused, its the same with the post system now. When the post requirement came people started spamming and a lot of people write posts with 2-3 words on serious discussion etc.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Hi Knk! Over at the Chocobo fanclub, we've thought about the system a bit and came up with the following:
> 
> You are automatically eligible for Senior Membership if you meet the following requirements:
> - 500 posts
> ...



--

This is what we came up with, it's about to be sent to dani momentarily. Keep in mind this is only an idea that we are submitting, there is nothing saying that it will happen or that if it does that anything in it will remain intact, lol. Oh, and to avoid confusion, anytime this speaks directly to someone, as in saying 'you', remember that it is a pm to dani so we are addressing her specifically, not the general populace of the forums. And a couple of minor edits were made before it was sent, nothing major, no technical change.


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 4, 2005)

That is a great idea, but wouldn't it be way to troublesome for the admins? There are too many people to be added manually.

(Knows that she'll be rejected, anyways, for contributing nothing at all. ;_; )


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

they have been having to add manually lately anyways. plus, they won't have to search for members that are eligible, nor will they have to deal directly with people asking them to be added. a sticky thread only with people saying they have met the requirements (all other posts would be deleted) makes it pretty easy to c&p the names onto a list.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

to add and select random members and add 'em all manually is way to much for the admins to participate in every single day, but here's an idea for that, why not nominate a few members who do that job for the admins and like pick the people who deserve it, example: like you (itachiomni) who's more a debater you deserve IMO a senior member ship because your long/well written wich obviously make a good point, you are since feb so that's already a couple of months, if they're a few people who select the members and make a list or something, then the admins can round 'em up after a time every once in a while and voila, you got yourselfs seniors with large post counts who are new and seniors who are here since the beginn but with a small postcount (:


----------



## Mizura (Jun 4, 2005)

Heh. Another thing about checking Eligible members: I suggest that the mods take a quick look at the members' rep History as well, in case they haven't thought of doing so before. This way it'd be immediately obvious on whether that person got rep through rep games or through actual good posts and such. 

Checking their past posts to make sure that they don't simply spam would be tougher to do... but just looking at their rep history should give a good enough idea of their past activities...

Edit: members are added manually right now anyway. The idea is to have a list where all those eligible go to say so, or to have people recommend such or such person while explaining why. So a mod would only have to look through that one thread...

Edit 2: or a non-mod person can be put in charge of looking through that thread. Every once in a while he'd make a summary post of who he or she thinks should be eligible. The mods will then look at that smaller list alone and decide.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

> Edit 2: or a non-mod person can be put in charge of looking through that thread. Every once in a while he'd make a summary post of who he or she thinks should be eligible. The mods will then look at that smaller list alone and decide.


exactly my idea, since the mod/admins are to busy with them things behind our backs and keeping this forum in order we can maybe help 'em with this and give every1 their fair share if they deserve the senior membership :0


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

I like that idea sayo, and I wouldn't mind doing it at all. (thanks for the unofficial recommendation for senior-ism too ^^) I'd be like a mini-mod  without real responsibility though, just a little homework ...no real power either, but power creates responsibility and since I am not a fan of the latter it is a trade-off I am fine with, lol

and the checking would work nicely too, mizura, especially for members they are not sure about cause they haven't seen them posting about...


----------



## Mizura (Jun 4, 2005)

Whoohoo! I nominate ItachiTheOmnipotent as well!


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

i wasn't reffering you as 1 of those people, just for an example as a member with less posts but still deserves to be in it, it can't hurt if the refferers have a bit of contact with the admins since that makes it easyer to give 'em the lists, for example instant messangers. . . 
but i'd like to hear from them first what they think of this idea. . .



> Whoohoo! I nominate ItachiTheOmnipotent as well!


? 
:/


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

*bows down to Mizura & ItachiOmp...*

And i think there should be a mod that looks over the recommendation approving nonadmin/mod team. Cause its very easy to put you're own feelings and thoughts about a member. A list on all the denied members (those with right recuriment etc) should be posted once a week and a mod / admin could take a look on them and change the decision or w/e.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 4, 2005)

^ Um, nominate him for basically, doing the dirty work of going through the threads to see who should be worthy of nomination and who shouldn't, while having to put up with the angry spammers who'd then ask why they weren't on his recommendation list, only to receive a lot of neg-rep, but they don't give up because then they start spamming to complain about the neg-reps instead.

Yeah. [/deidara]


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 4, 2005)

why, it makes my day to see that I am so well loved here 

and I said thanks for the [unofficial] nomination for senior membership status sayo  not for the referrer, though I did say seperately that I wouldn't mind doing it, but I don't mind not doing it either, lol. It might have gotten a bit mixed up, if so, I'm sorry ^^



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> but i'd like to hear from them first what they think of this idea. . .



good point, I was going on in my mind like it had already been accepted, lol.


----------



## minou (Jun 4, 2005)

some curiosity ruffly how many mods are goin around?


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> And i think there should be a mod that looks over the recommendation approving nonadmin/mod team. Cause its very easy to put you're own feelings and thoughts about a member. A list on all the denied members (those with right recuriment etc) should be posted once a week and a mod / admin could take a look on them and change the decision or w/e.


Actually it's realy easy.
Your not judging on some1's personall behaviour, just his/her forum behaviour.
If she/he's a spammer you'll let him/her when he/she has a large postcount etc.
If some1's wants to be a senior but has a small 500/700 posts but you noticed   he's a debater for some months you'll let him in.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jun 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Actually it's realy easy.
> Your not judging on some1's personall behaviour, just his/her forum behaviour.
> If she/he's a spammer you'll let him/her when he/she has a large postcount etc.
> If some1's wants to be a senior but has a small 500/700 posts but you noticed   he's a debater for some months you'll let him in.


w00t, go celine ;-)


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

Alkemist said:
			
		

> w00t, go celine ;-)


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 4, 2005)

Ugh, that smiley is so irritating -_-


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Actually it's realy easy.
> Your not judging on some1's personall behaviour, just his/her forum behaviour.
> If she/he's a spammer you'll let him/her when he/she has a large postcount etc.
> If some1's wants to be a senior but has a small 500/700 posts but you noticed   he's a debater for some months you'll let him in.


Ah, i thought we were to seperate the baka's from teh hawt 1337 people.



			
				Scenstar said:
			
		

> Ugh, that smiley is so irritating -_-


W?rd-


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

> Ugh, that smiley is so irritating -_-


I'm starting to lub it even more 



> Ah, i thought we were to seperate the baka's from teh hawt 1337 people.


if they agree on the refferal idea and if we'll become refferals we STILL will be special >_>


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> I'm starting to lub it even more



Ofcourse you do, it suits you perfectly.-_-

Note, the usage of that smiley is retarded. You're above that.


----------



## minou (Jun 4, 2005)

dont answer the guy with 300 post heh


----------



## Mizura (Jun 4, 2005)

I like  .

It reminds me of those happy chubby Buddhas of prosperity. 

Yeah.


----------



## Dyroness (Jun 4, 2005)

minou said:
			
		

> some curiosity ruffly how many mods are goin around?


You can check the "Forum Leaders" link on the front page.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jun 4, 2005)

I feel old ~_~


----------



## Utz (Jun 4, 2005)

I feel smexy.

@ Dyroness-- lmao Sasuke sig hahaha


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you need 2000 posts, not 1500 . . .


oops sorry my mistake...thanks


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> I feel smexy.
> 
> @ Dyroness-- lmao Sasuke sig hahaha


please don't spam here -________-';;

and alky, yes you are old, like me, ahhaha we're fossils


----------



## Utz (Jun 4, 2005)

Woops, sry bout that XD

Is the Senior Group still automated? Been hearing people having to ask to be added after they've met the criteria.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> Woops, sry bout that XD


if people like you continu to spam here the settings WILL be highered as shunsui earlyer announced, so keep it down for your own sakes . . .


----------



## Utz (Jun 4, 2005)

I didn't spam ffs, asked a question that you didn't answer

"Is the Senior Group still automated? Because people keep asking to be added after they've met the criteria". 

Read Sayoko, read.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

Look a cat being eaten by a banana *tries desperetly to change subject*

Oh and btw, could you add me as a senior memb now. ;P


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 4, 2005)

so 2k post and 3 k rep now? Sounds fair


----------



## Sayo (Jun 4, 2005)

> I didn't spam ffs, asked a question that you didn't answer
> 
> "Is the Senior Group still automated? Because people keep asking to be added after they've met the criteria".
> 
> Read Sayoko, read.


i already answered you, and if you read the posts you'll notice that it's still the same but it WON'T be if this place will be spammed up with lines like "i feel smexy"  . . .


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 4, 2005)

i say senior members should be members who have been here since september : (and people who have been here longer). well i just say this cuz it seems like forever 'til i reach 2000 posts and all that stuff :sad.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I have asked it earlier today and haven't noticed or seen any changes yet about me being a senior member on here so don't know how long it takes for an admin to change that but I asked this a couple pages ago already and no one seems to noticed it at all.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

Gompiej said:
			
		

> Well I have asked it earlier today and haven't noticed or seen any changes yet about me being a senior member on here so don't know how long it takes for an admin to change that but I asked this a couple pages ago already and no one seems to noticed it at all.


Shunshui havent been here yet.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jun 4, 2005)

anti-Senior Members.....


----------



## blue fox (Jun 4, 2005)

There should be a secondary way of gaining senior status.  Im thinking 10,000 rep?  Hows that sound.  It would give me something to work for (only 2300), as the conventional way will take ages because of my low amount of posts.


----------



## Ryu (Jun 5, 2005)

..the point of the senior member member thing was that it wasn't something that should be gained easily. Therefore the admins are not going to change any rules to make it easyer for you to gain membersip. Strive towards the goals they set, or realize that you are not going to be able to meet the demands and forget about it. 

I have 19386 rep points, and I've never asked for rep, never sought it(yes, I posed in the old repgame when I was a noob, but I had those removed) I have 4153 posts, yet I've never posted with the intent of just gaining posts for status. 
The requirements are there for you to meet, not the other way around.

Grr. Arg.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> ..the point of the senior member member thing was that it wasn't something that should be gained easily. Therefore the admins are not going to change any rules to make it easyer for you to gain membersip. Strive towards the goals they set, or realize that you are not going to be able to meet the demands and forget about it.
> 
> I have 19386 rep points, and I've never asked for rep, never sought it(yes, I posed in the old repgame when I was a noob, but I had those removed) I have 4153 posts, yet I've never posted with the intent of just gaining posts for status.
> The requirements are there for you to meet, not the other way around.
> ...



Very good point. I see why u get alot of Reps


----------



## Aman (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll probably make  it to senior in like a year... :sad


----------



## Sayo (Jun 5, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> ..the point of the senior member member thing was that it wasn't something that should be gained easily. Therefore the admins are not going to change any rules to make it easyer for you to gain membersip. Strive towards the goals they set, or realize that you are not going to be able to meet the demands and forget about it.
> 
> I have 19386 rep points, and I've never asked for rep, never sought it(yes, I posed in the old repgame when I was a noob, but I had those removed) I have 4153 posts, yet I've never posted with the intent of just gaining posts for status.
> The requirements are there for you to meet, not the other way around.
> ...


wow, that's the smartest post you ever wrote ;]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2005)

For some reason the senior membership system stoped working for me 
It was fine early this morning but everything reverted back all of a sudden. >_<


----------



## Ryu (Jun 5, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> wow, that's the smartest post you ever wrote ;]


Hehe, as I've said so many times before, I don't come online to argue or discuss things, just to talk to my friends.. But I read through the last 7-8 pages of this thread and all people were doing was complaining about how they *didn't qualify* and how they wanted to change that. I mean, it's like they just don't get a  point unless you find a hammer and just let loose. 

...this has to be the first time I've been serious on this forum since the charlie_k thing xD


----------



## kakashie-sensei (Jun 5, 2005)

i have a little question again

the bigger avatar
is that in how big can it be or how much space does it take (kb)


----------



## Ryu (Jun 5, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> i have a little question again
> 
> the bigger avatar
> is that in how big can it be or how much space does it take (kb)


It can be up till 150x150 (like mine) or 58.6 KB.


----------



## kakashie-sensei (Jun 5, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> It can be up till 150x150 (like mine) or 58.6 KB.


that soundsd pretty interesting
well im olmost there just 30 more posts to go


----------



## Neon (Jun 5, 2005)

So has anything been decided yet?  Last I checked the first post is still the same

I say anyone with 5k plus rep should get it, that's high enough that it will take a while to earn


----------



## Sayo (Jun 5, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> So has anything been decided yet?  Last I checked the first post is still the same
> 
> I say anyone with 5k plus rep should get it, that's high enough that it will take a while to earn


sry, no way that will happen


----------



## Neon (Jun 5, 2005)

^^   Well that's a LOT harder then what is currently on the front page as the rules.

It still says only 1000 rep points


----------



## martryn (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm finally using my Senior Member status for a huge ass avatar!  Whoopee!  It pays to be here for a while.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 5, 2005)

> I say anyone with 5k plus rep should get it, that's high enough that it will take a while to earn



*Cough*Bullshit*Cough* 



> It pays to be here for a while.



:eyeroll

@Ryu: Thanks for slappin some of these silly hoes around--for their own good of course. Others said what you said but not with the same pizazz. Maybe they will get it now. 

I stand by 10k rep and 2k posts. Or higher requirements. I don't feel all that "Senior" really. I think only like the top 5% of NFers should get to be seniors--otherwise it loses its allure, IMO.


----------



## martryn (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah, j's more senior than I am.  I would gladly relinquish the title and give it to j, as he is more deserving.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 5, 2005)

More deserving nothing. Your FCs get way more play than mine. You are known, and I am considered the village idiot by the likes of the amazing Nighthawk. I am nothing...ing

Note: About the FCs...It would probably help if I paid attention to them


----------



## Mizura (Jun 5, 2005)

Um... how many people are senior members anyway?


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jun 5, 2005)

*Burns up thread*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmmm. I rescind what I said earlier about 5% of NFers being Sr. Members. I think it should be more like 1%, or .5%. We have like 20,000 members already, and Toonami ought to bring about 5-10k more noobs (mostly young smacktards, judging by the audience Toonami has).

Sr. Members should be the meanest, the baddest, and the prettiest--Sho Nuff!


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 5, 2005)

perhaps it should be a hand picked thing?  make it so a mod actualy looks at your posts and reps and reasons, maybe review a couple posts and see if that person deserves senior membership?  i realize that is time consuming and causes more work compared to the automated system, but it would ensure some people that do deserve it, get in, and some that don't, stay out.
edit :spelling mistakes  :sad


----------



## jkingler (Jun 5, 2005)

I totally agree. That sounds almost perfect, IMO. That way, high posting asshats with a lot of ashat friends couldn't get in. I would love that XD

But the only problem with the "hand selected" method is that some people who are actually amazing, nice, friendly, and/or otherwise deserving people might not get in. If they have beef with the mods, for example, they might be prohibited from Sr. status using this system.

Maybe have a really high requirement for non-Mod selected Sr. Members (6k posts, 15k reps)?

Eh, whatever though. The mods will decide how this should work so I will leave it to them.


----------



## Dyroness (Jun 5, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> We have like 20,000 members already, and Toonami ought to bring about 5-10k more noobs (mostly young smacktards, judging by the audience Toonami has).
> 
> Sr. Members should be the meanest, the baddest, and the prettiest--Sho Nuff!



I was just going to mention this 
The arrival of naruto on america will have a great effect on the forums. No better time to be mean; just look at the horde of 10-12 year olds to invade in the near future. 

No offense, but this fact can prove to be the forum's future sanity downfall   
I'm pretty satisfied with the number of senior members now. And the rise of the rep requirement is highly encouraged.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 6, 2005)

We should make a play-pen. If a poster is deemed semi-retarded and happens to be a young'un, don't ban them. Just send them there to play amongst themselves so they can leave the rest of us NFers in peace


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 6, 2005)

Goodness, Dyroness-Your avatar!!! It burns!!! Sasuke-Mai is seriously disturbing.



> We should make a play-pen. If a poster is deemed semi-retarded and happens to be a young'un, don't ban them. Just send them there to play amongst themselves so they can leave the rest of us NFers in peace


Shall it be named the Konoha Kindergarten?

But if we up the rep requirement, that would send some of the members rep-crazy like rabid reindeers on setroid. And we'll get more abuses in the future. I think hand-picking is a good choice, but that will be somewhat biased, and not to mention tedious. Why is everyone so worked up in making it so exclusive, anyway? I don't think n00bs will be able to reach the 2K requirement without excessive spammings, which will earn them a temporary ban.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 6, 2005)

^The reason to make it exclusive is because some frivolous posts are not deemed spam. Some annoying person could post on-topic, crappy posts, and have accumulated 3k or however many rep points. Do you really want to be in the same supposedly elite group as them? I wouldn't, at least...



> Shall it be named the Konoha Kindergarten?



Sure, that could work. I wonder which unfortunate mod would get stuck babysitting :rofl


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 6, 2005)

hand picking could be biased... though i feel the mods have a pretty good idea of who's cool and who's not so cool around the forums.  and if a mod is mad at that person it wouldn't be unprovoked.  but hmm maybe if a mod selects someone they have to run it through a higher up or through atleast 2 peers?  oh man this forum is gona explode with 12-15 year olds when the show hits toonami... guess ill have to deal with the youngins till i get up in post count. *sigh*
edit: added a sentence... i really gota remember to read my post first  :sad


----------



## Sayo (Jun 6, 2005)

hahaha, that mod would have to know most members and check continuilly all the members who ask to be a senior, that's alot of work you know, doing that day to day =\


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 6, 2005)

read my first post about this issue i stated that it is a lot of work though it would be the most affective.  im not assuming it would be easy to do.


----------



## Norb (Jun 6, 2005)

ubernoob said:
			
		

> hand picking could be biased... though i feel the mods have a pretty good idea of who's cool and who's not so cool around the forums.  and if a mod is mad at that person it wouldn't be unprovoked.  but hmm maybe if a mod selects someone they have to run it through a higher up or through atleast 2 peers?  oh man this forum is gona explode with 12-15 year olds when the show hits toonami... guess ill have to deal with the youngins till i get up in post count.


The senior membership is not to distinguish cool from uncool, nor age. 


			
				Shunsui said:
			
		

> In order to reward dedication to NarutoForums.com


As far as i know dedication is completely different from what you mentioned in your post... unless i misunderstood.


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 6, 2005)

Landale said:
			
		

> The senior membership is not to distinguish cool from uncool, nor age.



im not that shallow jees.  im refering to cool as the nice people who post correctly and have a decent amount of rep is all.  im not saying this should be a popularity contest of any sort.  and the age i was refering to the new children that will enter the site and im assuming none of them will be senior members off the bat.  no where did i say it was restricted by age.


----------



## Norb (Jun 6, 2005)

Good then, I'm happy I misunderstood 


> and the age i was refering to the new children that will enter the site and im assuming none of them will be senior members off the bat


There's still the 3months-at-least-membership. Some ppl are saying it should be changed to 4months. personally i dun care .__.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 6, 2005)

ubernoob said:
			
		

> perhaps it should be a hand picked thing?  make it so a mod actualy looks at your posts and reps and reasons, maybe review a couple posts and see if that person deserves senior membership?  i realize that is time consuming and causes more work compared to the automated system, but it would ensure some people that do deserve it, get in, and some that don't, stay out.
> edit :spelling mistakes  :sad


I believe that one should, and this is only a suggestion on my part, read past posts in the thread to get an idea of what has already been said so as to save themselves the trouble of re-posting the same thing and others the trouble of having to search through a highly redundant thread to find posts of relevance. There was a (in detail) system reformation plan written up by Mizura and myself only three days ago that I posted in here and it features a lot of the ideas that I have seen thrown around in here since. It was drawn up and pm'ed to dani as a suggestion. The next day when I asked her if she had recieved said pm, she said yes and that she 'quoted it verbatim' and would try to get the changes made as soon as possible. I am not aware if there has been a change in plan since, or if perhaps the suggestion wasn't as well-recieved amongst the other mods because I haven't been on to find out (damn electricity got blown out yesterday :/ ). Either way, I suggest going back a few pages and reading what our plan had to offer before making suggestions of your own, because accepted or not, the suggestion has already been submitted to the people with the power to make the changes, so it is without point to continue re-stating the same idea again and again without at least doing it comparatively to what has already been stated.


----------



## martryn (Jun 6, 2005)

I think the biggest requirement for senior membershop shouldn't be post count or rep, but rather time on the forums.  I'd say that you should have had to be here for 6 months or 180 days.  I still wouldn't qualify until the middle of July, but maybe by that time I would feel like a Senior Member.  Or maybe make it so that you get in automatically if you have been here so long, and then have other requirements for the newer people, like post count and rep.  It's just sad to see people who are here still and have been here since Sept not be called a senior member while I am.  

And its funny how we keep talking about the requirements for senior membership even thought the system is already in place and I doubt the mods will change it.  Why the hell should they listen to us?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 6, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> We'll probably add more criteria. So that you can have fewer posts if you have higher rep or have been here longer.



They implanted the idea in our heads, that's why


----------



## Shishou (Jun 6, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I think the biggest requirement for senior membershop shouldn't be post count or rep, but rather time on the forums.  I'd say that you should have had to be here for 6 months or 180 days.  I still wouldn't qualify until the middle of July, but maybe by that time I would feel like a Senior Member.  Or maybe make it so that you get in automatically if you have been here so long, and then have other requirements for the newer people, like post count and rep.  It's just sad to see people who are here still and have been here since Sept not be called a senior member while I am.
> 
> And its funny how we keep talking about the requirements for senior membership even thought the system is already in place and I doubt the mods will change it.  Why the hell should they listen to us?



Well...  If we send them nude pictures of stuffs...  They can't refuse?


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 6, 2005)

yea, i wasnt about to read the 19 pages here and i have it set to 40 posts a page... but i understand, im just putting in my 2 cents


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to single you out, it's just that we went to a bit of trouble getting that all worked out such and I come back to the thread and see the same things that were being posted before still being posted because no one read it.

If you'd like to check it out, it's post 667.


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2005)

Can somebody help me? My rep is 5104 and i think you can see my post count, so what do i need to do right now to become a senior member?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 6, 2005)

have 2k posts


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 6, 2005)

Awwww, now I can't get into the bath house.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 6, 2005)

why? what's going on?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 6, 2005)

Ever since I came back from vacation, I became a part of the senior members' club but I can no longer see the bath house anymore.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 6, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Ever since I came back from vacation, I became a part of the senior members' club but I can no longer see the bath house anymore.


that's couse there is no bathhouse anymore. . .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 6, 2005)

hmm...I am looking at it right now...dunno, I'll ask jackal since I'm talking to him at the moment anyways


----------



## jkingler (Jun 6, 2005)

No bathhouse??? ing

That means I have to leave NF to get my perv on


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 6, 2005)

Jackal said:
			
		

> You can say that Im "working on it".



That's what I got, sorry I couldn't ascertain anything of a more definitive nature, lol.


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2005)

I have acces to the bathhouse...


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 6, 2005)

ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to single you out, it's just that we went to a bit of trouble getting that all worked out such and I come back to the thread and see the same things that were being posted before still being posted because no one read it.
> 
> If you'd like to check it out, it's post 667.


np np, don't worry about it, i don't get mad easily unless im seriously being provoked.  even so i take most things on these forums to be midunderstandings.  im not too good at making my idea's work in words and esspecialy typed ones.


----------



## kakashie-sensei (Jun 7, 2005)

i have a question again
i now have 2000 post and more then 1000 rep points and have been a member since begin february, so that more then 90 days
how long will it take to get in here , after you accomplish the criteria


----------



## Sayo (Jun 7, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> i have a question again
> i now have 2000 post and more then 1000 rep points and have been a member since begin february, so that more then 90 days
> how long will it take to get in here , after you accomplish the criteria


you should be added automaticly but since the system doesn't realy work that way you just need to pull an admin by the tail and mentioned he/she needs to add you manually *shrugs* . . .


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2005)

OK then. Can someone add me? :


----------



## Procyon (Jun 7, 2005)

Not doing that bad, although my post count will plummet after the Agony THread is deleted. :sad


----------



## Shadow (Jun 7, 2005)

Boy do I got a long way to go


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jun 7, 2005)

Man this thread is the here *burns it*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't burn it! I am still begging to be made senior here!


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 7, 2005)

!Burn, baby, burn! Forum Inferno....!

....um.... *shrugs* sorry.....


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2005)

The forum, the forum, the forums on fire! We don't need no water let the motha...

>.>...

<.<...

Ummm...

*jkingler stops himself before making a COMPLETE ass of himself *


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jun 7, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> The forum, the forum, the forums on fire! We don't need no water let the motha...
> 
> >.>...
> 
> ...





Jkingler = PWNS everyone


----------



## Shadow (Jun 7, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm wow i would think the forum WOULDNT be on fire cuz everythin is sooooooooo dead now.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2005)

^Too true. It would be like lighting damp logs :sad


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2005)

A cool prank would be if you tell everybody that the forum is closing in 7 days so get your lasts posts in.  The forum would have so many "technical problems"  and such.  It would be hilarious and frustratin at the same time tryin to post in the forums.


----------



## Urban (Jun 8, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> that's couse there is no bathhouse anymore. . .



Lies! all lies!


----------



## Sayo (Jun 8, 2005)

Urban said:
			
		

> Lies! all lies!


thou shall not lie!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 8, 2005)

But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all *liars*, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death.

-Revelations 21:8



not meant to offend, I am an athiest, so it's all in jest...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

the fearful, and *unbelieving*, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars

I love how the unbelieving get thrown in that group 

Psst. Guys! Still not a Sr. Member


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 8, 2005)

It does seem rather childish...you might as well hold sth in your hand behind your back and ask which hand it's in. if they choose wrong, that's an eternity of fire-y death, if they are right,  for them, bliss is forever...(not as if the concept of eternal existance isn't disturbing regardless of how it is spent) But they have to pick, or it's the same as not picking. Have faith in your ability to make the correct blind choice, but if your blind faith is wrong, too bad  Oh, well, I fit about all of those categories except for murderer anyways, and you're damn correct I would be a sorceror if I could 

And since they have to add manually and nn ... well, you should just bug him or wait until dani gets back on and ask her, she'll do it.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

> Have faith in your ability to make the correct blind choice, but if your blind faith is wrong, too bad



An excellent summation of my main qualm with religion.



> since they have to add manually and nn ... well, you should just bug him or wait until dani gets back on and ask her, she'll do it.



Fair enough. I will ask NN (again) later


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 8, 2005)

Do what you must, the juice master savage needs more room .


----------



## martryn (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm sorta scared of seeing j with a bigger avatar.  I remember the days when Rez's avatar was a little Kabuto and he was swearing that he would never change it.  Now what?  Just think of the type of person j might become.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

You are CO-rrect! 125x125 isn't enough room for tha PY-thons!!!


OOOOH YEEAAAAAHHH!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 8, 2005)

Step into a Slim Jim!!  when they upgrade you, you should make it the 15x150 and make a slim jim-package border around it, lol.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

Slim Jim border?

WTF?

ItO: You are soooooo smart! You're like a genius! *jkingker will do it and steal any and all credit


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 8, 2005)

oooo...burn! wait..ItO?... Did I win?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

Operation Confusination: Complete


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 8, 2005)

: Confused Enormiton! *points to user title*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

Alrighty. Nice talking to ya. GOing to sleep now. Nitght!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 8, 2005)

*cough*OOOOH YEAAAAAAH!!*cough* 

lol, ttyl


----------



## Sayo (Jun 8, 2005)

lol itachi & jkingler - please stop the irrelevent posting or else it prolly get highered again, not that i care because i won't suffer from it in any way but think of those other poor members who think 2k is hard enough .. .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 8, 2005)

lol, that's pobably true. Our spamming will be a detriment to you all  

It's just hard to not say sth once the thought is generated, and then it's even harder not to reply to the off-topic comment, and it continues on in that process until it becomes a conversational spam, lol. They have a thread for that, but that wasn't where I was when I wanted to say it, and neither was the person there who I wanted to say it to.

*will make the best of efforts to keep his mouth shut*



(note that this is still irrelevant, I could simply stop rather than reply, but I can't help myself, lol) At least it _starts off_ innocently, lol.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes 2k is alot <.<    I will have to Learn the ways of the soy and have BG teach me to post with the speed of growing Strawberries or something idk.


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 8, 2005)

^ yeah somehow I get the feeling Ill have 10x the required rep points way before I get near the post count to become a senior member.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 8, 2005)

2k is reasonable, the only problem is that people might spam a lot.

Anyway, what is the new requirements for being a senior member, if any?


----------



## Aman (Jun 8, 2005)

Is it possible to be a seniour member if you have a little less then 2 k, but big rep points?


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 8, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Is it possible to be a seniour member if you have a little less then 5 k, but big rep points?



Thought it was 2000 posts u needed not 5000. 
But no as far as I know its not possible. I mean my reps like 7000 but still no seniority.
Itd be nice if they gave it to you at 10,000 points since the rep of 1,000 is so much easier to get then 2,000 posts.


----------



## Aman (Jun 8, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Thought it was 2000 posts u needed not 5000.
> But no as far as I know its not possible. I mean my reps like 7000 but still no seniority.
> Itd be nice if they gave it to you at 10,000 points since the rep of 1,000 is so much easier to get then 2,000 posts.


Oops i mean 2 K not 5... *edited*


----------



## Sayo (Jun 8, 2005)

people with  Posts: 18,826+ should have the same avi options as admins T_T


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

> I'm sorta scared of seeing j with a bigger avatar. I remember the days when Rez's avatar was a little Kabuto and he was swearing that he would never change it. Now what? Just think of the type of person j might become.



If I get 150x150, I will change the world  

*jkingler starts yelling "Change the World" from the Inuyasha OST*


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 8, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I'm sorta scared of seeing j with a bigger avatar.  I remember the days when Rez's avatar was a little Kabuto and he was swearing that he would never change it.  Now what?  Just think of the type of person j might become.



Remember the days? That's not so long ago ..


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

I did have 150x150, but it isn't the same when you have to ask someone to put it up for you everytime you wanna change the avy...

Especially when you change avies as much as I do. I thank Moe for starting the avy-whore trend


----------



## cupnoodles (Jun 8, 2005)

so....will i ever get to be a senior member? 
or am i stuck as a young dude for life? :darn


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> so....will i ever get to be a senior member? confused
> or am i stuck as a young dude for life? darn




*looks at Cups-nini rep* .........................:rofl not in a million years  

....unless, an exception was made


----------



## RodMack (Jun 8, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> so....will i ever get to be a senior member?
> or am i stuck as a young dude for life? :darn


*looks at cup's rep bar*

well, i say that.................


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

@Cups: You would need to do the people in power some special favors, if you know what I mean


----------



## Konata Izumi (Jun 9, 2005)

Any possibilty that senior members could get not only larger avatars, but avatars that take up more kb`s aswell? 
Im talking about the cat gif in my sigg mainly, would like to put that as my ava, if not now then perhaps when i become a senior member. =)


----------



## cupnoodles (Jun 9, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @Cups: You would need to do the people in power some special favors, if you know what I mean



....i'll consider it if i ever turn gay.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

Been there: Buster

Done that


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 9, 2005)

I ran the oh-so-auto automatic promotion thing again

The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members ingler, Donkey Show

Enjoy 

Oh, and *flashes cups*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

ingler

:rofl


----------



## Gooba (Jun 9, 2005)

ingler is a damn sweet name.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 9, 2005)

LMAO

I pasted it, I swear, :rofl


----------



## Sayo (Jun 9, 2005)

^ lolflemaorofllol


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

ingler is pretty hawt, and appropriate for my new FC. I will keep it!

*jkingler runs off with all the profits--no royalties for j00! *


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 9, 2005)

:rofl

That's great. ingler


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 9, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> ....i'll consider it if i ever turn gay.


:eyeroll

@ the ingler thing.. *dies* :rofl


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

I would totally change my user name to ingler if smileys showed up in there 

Hmmm...If I changed it to :JKINGLER (but lowercase) then when people typed it...


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 9, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I would totally change my user name to ingler if smileys showed up in there
> 
> Hmmm...If I changed it to :JKINGLER (but lowercase) then when people typed it...



Mwuha! Go for it INGLER

XD


----------



## martryn (Jun 9, 2005)

Test:  ingler

Wow, I typed out my first smiley ever.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 9, 2005)

Nuuuu! martryn, you are no longer a Smiley Vrigin!!!! And it was in ingler's name! :rofl



And in other news.... I hear thunder! *ooo, lightning!*


----------



## Mizura (Jun 9, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Nuuuu! martryn, you are no longer a Smiley Vrigin!!!! And it was in ingler's name! :rofl


It's fate I tell you.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

We were fated to...you know..."" together


----------



## Rendan (Jun 9, 2005)

That's your new name ingler? xD, you get my message king? in a moment i'll be uploading some songs to revive the ? music thread wich ones do you prefer? Doble V or Nach [/offtopic]

Oh my Goooood!!! i want a bigger ava!! and knowwho repped me!!*more mail space doesn't matter  *
but i need about 1676 posting*i already have all the reps ^_^*
There's no trick to reach 1000 post in a week?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 9, 2005)

> There's no trick to reach 1000 post in a week?


Spam


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

> That's your new name ingler? xD


Apparently.



> you get my message king?


Lo recibi, mi amigo  



> in a moment i'll be uploading some songs to revive the ? music thread wich ones do you prefer? Doble V or Nach


I prefer Nash. Su voz es poderoso! :amazed



> There's no trick to reach 1000 post in a week?


Listen to Gooba. He knows what he is talking about XD

Disclaimer: ingler does not endorse spam, spamming, or spammers. ingler is a total hypocrite


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2005)

I never asked if we get a discount at Denny's for being senior members.  My grandmother always gets one!  Do we? O_O


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

Hometown Buffet, I am eating cheap now, you basta'ds!!! ing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I never asked if we get a discount at Denny's for being senior members.  My grandmother always gets one!  Do we? O_O




We only get it, if we come on time for the early bird special 

Take it from a guy who lives in the senior capital of the world (Florida) 

*takes his arthritis medication*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

^You must feel that arthritis, what with how damp it is. I visited FL, back in 19-aught-6. All they had was a swamp with a sign sticking out of it! [/end crotchety old man rant]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2005)

*in a hoarse voice*

yeah, I remember in my days, where a guy can walk down the street and buy a burger for 15 cents and have enough to buy a house!!

Well, I manage my arthritis by keeping in shape. Yeah, that's right, your looking at the shuffle board champion


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

You should put that on your resume: shuffle board champion.

Hey MV: Check out my new avy. 

Yeah, I am an ass--but I have earned that right by living (on NF and not irl) for so long!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You should put that on your resume: shuffle board champion.
> 
> Hey MV: Check out my new avy.
> 
> Yeah, I am an ass--but I have earned that right by living (on NF and not irl) for so long!




I would, but I'm trying to play down my age, you see employers don't want elderly people working here, unless you can speak spanish 

*about 85% of people in Miami speak spanish* >_< 

I say if you got it, flaunt it  

I wish I thought of that avy


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

The avy came to me in a dream. A mysterious Native-American fellow led me to it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2005)

Most of my dreams have me just have me dying in the weirdest ways possible.

Last nights dream: A rabid squirrel mauled me to death...?! WTH 

*Edit*: That's my last off-topic post in here


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I just took a power nap...[/he lies! jkingler merely restarted his computer]

I had another fleeting dream, where I was trapped in my room and ripples were being sent throughout my raisin bran's milk. 

Then it hit me (after I found Geriatric Park online)--New Sig time!!! XD

EDIT: My sig is SOOOO not off-topic


----------



## Gaia (Jun 9, 2005)

What about those who have their rep system off?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 9, 2005)

Do I get the big avatar thingie majigie?? I think I qualify!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2005)

IronFist Alchemist said:
			
		

> Do I get the big avatar thingie majigie?? I think I qualify!




You need at least 39 more posts. The requirements are on the first page 

at least *2000* posts
at least 1000 rep points (unless that has changed)
and at least 120 days of being a member


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 9, 2005)

I thought 2000 rep points?? aww well,I'm close 'nuff


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 9, 2005)

How come i'm not a senior member?

Have they changes AGAIN the requirements?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 9, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> How come i'm not a senior member?
> 
> Have they changes AGAIN the requirements?  Thanks in advance.


maybe they don't feel like adding you manually? =p


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 9, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> maybe they don't feel like adding you manually? =p




Why?

Because of my reputation or because of my legion of fans?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

I would add you, if I were a mod. 

Just to reinforce your legions and watch the wars start with a newly empowered Uchiha fan commanding his cannon fodder army.

I love spam-archy XD

*poof*


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 9, 2005)

What power would i get if i become a senior member?

The only thing that i know is that i get an 150x150 avatar space and can see anybody's username that reps me. Is there something else?


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 9, 2005)

NoT tHaT I kNoW oF KiDdO WeEeEeEeEeEe I wAnNa bE a SeNiOr MeMbEr.>.>.>


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

> What power would i get if i become a senior member?
> 
> The only thing that i know is that i get an 150x150 avatar space and can see anybody's username that reps me. Is there something else?



*Jkingler comes off his sugar high*

No, no there isn't. It is mostly a status thing, like rep...and iPods XD


----------



## Gooba (Jun 9, 2005)

LotU said:
			
		

> Have they changes AGAIN the requirements? Thanks in advance.





			
				Shunsui said:
			
		

> 3K [rep] minimum required for admission to the senior members.





			
				LotU said:
			
		

> The only thing that i know is that i get an 150x150 avatar space and can see anybody's username that reps me. Is there something else?


You also get space for 100 pms instead of 50.


----------



## Meijin (Jun 9, 2005)

I have...


been here for almost 6 months
at least 2000 posts
at least 1000 rep points

But am not a senior member yet


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 9, 2005)

Do I have to run the script again?

Oh, I should update the requirements. They are

3000 Rep
2000 Posts
120 Days of Registration


----------



## cupnoodles (Jun 9, 2005)

noooooo!! you raised the rep requirement again? :xp

hey listen uh...carrot-chan...
make you a deal...you give me old age, and i'll give scen to you as an xxx slave 
 btw...i can't gaurantee his performance since i've never used him myself ^_^ so no refunds


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

Can we make the rep requirement higher? There are probably first week newbs who have 3k rep . 

Knowing it won't change, here is my last plea for a more demanding Senior Membership requirements. 

I feel that the three requirements should all represent a certain level of accomplishment, but what is fair will be a matter of opinion. 

Posts: either 2k (or 3 k, I don't really mind losing it if it makes the system better XD)

Rep: between 10  and 20 k--to start.

Seniority: 120 days (a reasonable timespan)

@cups: No refunds? How about CODs?


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 9, 2005)

In his case, it might end up being an I.O.U.


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 9, 2005)

With Shishou's daily neg-reps, will Lotu be able to reach 3000?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

Neg rep buddies...That just screams sexual tension to me.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 9, 2005)

> Rep: between 10 and 20 k--to start.


I think 10k is significant enough.  I don't think there are too many over it.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

^I could deal with that. Seems reasonable.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 10, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> hey listen uh...carrot-chan...
> make you a deal...you give me old age, and i'll give scen to you as an xxx slave
> btw...i can't gaurantee his performance since i've never used him myself ^_^ so no refunds


Cups! 


			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> I think 10k is significant enough.  I don't think there are too many over it.


Agreed. Good idea. ^^


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 10, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> noooooo!! you raised the rep requirement again? :xp
> 
> hey listen uh...carrot-chan...
> make you a deal...you give me old age, and i'll give scen to you as an xxx slave
> btw...i can't gaurantee his performance since i've never used him myself ^_^ so no refunds


Scen? SCEN?! Why would I want scen?


----------



## cupnoodles (Jun 10, 2005)

cuz you luv him? XD >.>
fine...i'll give you a man of your choice 


jgiggly - now i know who to hunt after if the rep req rises again


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 10, 2005)

10k  all i have is 5k yawn the posts are hard enough.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 10, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Scen? SCEN?! Why would I want scen?



I'm not good enough for ya?! ing XD


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

> jgiggly - now i know who to hunt after if the rep req rises again



You do indeed . But if I were you I would concentrate on seeing green and not worry about how many thousands seems fair  



> Scen? SCEN?! Why would I want scen?



Who cares if you want him? You can't have him. He, Monny, and I all live on our island in the caribbean with lots of rum--remember?


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 10, 2005)

Exotic pets are expensive to keep, Scen. I think NN's looking for something that's not so.... high-maintenance..... or, yeah.


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 10, 2005)

considering iav been here since november nd meonly having 1.5k posts..
ill reach 2k by september :S


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 10, 2005)

> considering iav been here since november nd meonly having 1.5k posts..
> ill reach 2k by september :S



Same Haunter although I think if i spam i can make it tonight.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll have been here for like, six months before I make the post requirement. No matter how spammy I feel I get in a night... I just can't actually break down and truely do spam. I have to choose a post that I feel needs my 'special touch' before I can post meaningless materials.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 10, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I'll have been here for like, six months before I make the post requirement. No matter how spammy I feel I get in a night... I just can't actually break down and truely do spam. I have to choose a post that I feel needs my 'special touch' before I can post meaningless materials.


*sticks needle in his arm*  so, now you're a convo junky. . . .


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 10, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *sticks needle in his arm*  so, now you're a convo junky. . . .



It's a her XD


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

Skm-T is a SHE XP


----------



## Sayo (Jun 10, 2005)

thnx for the comments you 2, your help is always there when people need it. . .


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

I sense irony waves emanating from Celly in vast quantities :-X


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 10, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> thnx for the comments you 2, your help is always there when people need it. . .


Sarcasm?


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 10, 2005)

I can't keep up with the convos. I know that's not really the point... but still. I don't like popping into the middle of a convo and posting. My computer is just slow enough that by the time the page reloads, three or four other people (or more) have already done a reply, and my comment falls flat as a result of unintended bad timing.

But, really.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 10, 2005)

tmmyc said:
			
		

> Sarcasm?


Naw, denial of owned.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 10, 2005)

> I can't keep up with the convos. I know that's not really the point... but still. I don't like popping into the middle of a convo and posting. My computer is just slow enough that by the time the page reloads, three or four other people (or more) have already done a reply, and my comment falls flat as a result of unintended bad timing.
> 
> But, really.


good, because your brain perishes slow but steadily in the convo @_@



> Sarcasm?


Pigs can fly?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

> good, because your brain perishes slow but steadily in the convo @_@



So true. I think the convos brained my damage the short while I tried to keep up


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 10, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> good, because your brain perishes slow but steadily in the convo @_@



Indeed. The reason why I stopped posting there. And I'm glad I did.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 10, 2005)

Sure, that's why I see you in the Bath House convo all the time.... (even when I'm just lurking)

(I like to lurk in the BathHouse...)


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

I only lurk in the naughty parts 

Why lurk on a convo?  What's so exciting about that?


----------



## Sayo (Jun 10, 2005)

pfffft you're even more grazy if your actually reading a convo instead than posting in it. . .


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

^Exactly. Cel has a point, Sk(ee)mt


----------



## Gooba (Jun 10, 2005)

> Sk(ee)mt


Awesome, that name is almost as good as ingler

Convo threads are the spawn of Satan, save yourself and avoid them. Plus I hear they are high in Yellow-5, so avoid them for your unborn children's sake (if you happen to be male, so this doesn't apply to a mom).


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

I hear Mountain Dew makes you infertile and leads to impotency


----------



## Gooba (Jun 10, 2005)

> I hear Mountain Dew makes you infertile and leads to impotency


Then it is a good thing I avoid that stuff like the plague.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 10, 2005)

Good thing the rest of europe never heard of mountain dew then. Hurrah! 

I still wanne taste it one day... >__>


----------



## Urban (Jun 10, 2005)

Mountain Dew, sounds like manjuice.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 10, 2005)

Urban said:
			
		

> Mountain Dew, sounds like manjuice.


i see the belgians are trying to use their brain for a change >,>


----------



## Mizura (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow, I never knew that this was supposed to be a spam thread...

Anyway! In case they aren't already, I think the various translators on this forum should be made senior members as well if they aren't already.  Nihongaeri, Hisshouburaiken and Iwanin all don't meet the requirements because they don't post much (when they do post it's usually for something related to translations XP), and in the case of Hisshouburaiken, he actually asks for neg-rep... Pazuzu doesn't post his translations on NF first, but he should have the senior membership too imo.

But they do a lot more for the community than most of the people here, since they actually bother to do the manga translations each week for us. So? Make them senior members? Pretty please?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 10, 2005)

> and in the case of Hisshouburaiken, he actually asks for neg-rep.



But one of the rules in rep says Do not ask for rep.  I would think that includes neg rep.


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 10, 2005)

> But one of the rules in rep says Do not ask for rep. I would think that includes neg rep.


The man does awesome translations. He deserves a little leeway.


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 10, 2005)

damnit, i've been here long enough, and have enough rep, but my posts drag me down. too bad FC posts don't count for this. damn my luck. rofl


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 10, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i see the belgians are trying to use their brain for a change >,>


Urban is a Belgian?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

Are Belgians notoriously unintelligent, or just Urban, Celly? I don't get the Euro in-jokes


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 11, 2005)

Nuuu! Pizza Pockets are guuuud! (has made many meals from them in the past...)

Just make sure that's not all you've had to eat that day, and you should be all right.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 11, 2005)

> I think the entire concept of "senior membership" is retarded an should be abolished.



I would be OK with that. I just like the extra PM space...and the bragging a bigger avatar (especially mine) inherently conveys.



> I'd like to point at that most people make their most intellegent posts in their first month and then gradually spiral into into a life in the convo threads at which point they either 'ascend' into modship or spend their days making offhand flippant comments and ruining other poeple's perfectly good threads with prattle about the "good ole days."


Truest thing I have read on NF in weeks. I am living proof. I miss you and your scathingly accurate leveling blows.



> Plus, i hate pizza pockets. They make me feel sick.


The pockets do indeed suck. 

Tostinos Pizza Rolls are where it's at. I ate about 5 boxes of those one time, and felt half as sick as when I had one pizza pocket, recently.

Tostinos Pizza Rolls are recognized by the FDA as panacea, and are prescribed to the ill, the unhealthy, and the elderly.

EDIT: And I know you aren't bitter about not having the bigger avatar, because you could easily ask for and receive special priveleges. Enough e-powerful people love you that that would be easy. So before anyone else (like me) is tempted to make witty comments about forky being jealous, note that he isn't.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 11, 2005)

I like the new avy. I am happy to be a springboard to your caustic imagination 

What's with disabling the rep bar? Occa, KiNK, now you. Is it the new cool thing to do? *jkingler's insatiable thirst for rep will not allow him to do it...ever*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't understand it in the first place. Allow me to show you the following: 



> I would never disable my rep. I allow arbitrarily distributed e-currency to determine my self-worth, and I'll be damned if I'll allow myself to think myself worthless!



There, I've done. It. I've admitted I'm a rep junkie. But I can quit whenever I want to, OK? ing


----------



## jkingler (Jun 11, 2005)

> but when almost everyone on a surface level, at least, has the same amount of rep as you what does it actually say?


I am not THAT shallow. Come on! I know that having the same number of rep bars is totally unimpressive and worrying about it is vapid. 

I dig deeper and do some soul searching when I check someone's rep--I hover over their bar and scope out their rank, to give myself that oh-so-lovely feeling of superiority. Nothing quite like it


----------



## jkingler (Jun 11, 2005)

Well then, I have you to thank for that warm fuzzy feeling I get whenever I se "Luminary" under my name. 

*imaginary reps for you*

I have to say, it is the best of the ranks, IMO. It is succinct--and it makes me feel shiny


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm definately a repwhore. Been full red and green XD
Self-knowledge is the key to true wisdom


----------



## Aman (Jun 12, 2005)

I think that when you're over 1000 posts, if you're over 5 6 k in rep points you should be able to become a senior member.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 12, 2005)

I think you just want to be a Sr. Member


----------



## martryn (Jun 12, 2005)

I think the smods and admins are regretting making a senior user group.  That's why none of them now have big avatars and have turned their rep off.  They want to be different and unique, and now they are too good for the rest of us.  

...I like my giant ass avatars!  I like my giant ass rep!  

*cough*  

Thank you.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 12, 2005)

^I imagine pretty soon there will be a food chain of avy sizes: 100x100 for noobs, 125x125 for Srs, and 250x250 for mods XD.


----------



## martryn (Jun 12, 2005)

I still think we wouldn't have this problem if we just made the service a little more selective.  Am I really considered a senior member?  I've only been here since January 15th.  That's less than six months.   I have been a member of the Wizards.com forums for almost three years, maybe more.  Now that's senior, in my opinion.


----------



## Aman (Jun 12, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I think you just want to be a Sr. Member


It's not just because of that. I'm almost never wrong when i post in a thread since i always read/watch Naruto, i don't make up stuff to support the characters i like, my post count is not that little, nor are my rep points. Because of those reasons many members/mods/smods/admins knows me as a decent guy so i think i deserve to be a s member.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 12, 2005)

> many members/mods/smods/admins knows me as a decent guy so i think i deserve to be a s member.


That is a much better reason than your current rep- and post-counts.

But I wouldn't hold my breath. I haven't seen anyone with less than the requirements set forth sporting large avies (unless mods put them up as a favor ).



> I still think we wouldn't have this problem if we just made the service a little more selective.


I've been saying that for a while, but I wasn't the first to do so and I am not alone in that opinion. 

Honestly, I would gladly give up my Sr. Status if it meant raising the standards and making this upgrade more unique. If it was, say 4k posts, it would definitely dissuade instead of encourage spamming. You would have to be crazy to spam 4k posts in any short period of time, and by 4k posts you would know whether or not someone actually was crazy .


----------



## martryn (Jun 12, 2005)

> Honestly, I would gladly give up my Sr. Status if it meant raising the standards and making this upgrade more unique.



I second that.  But I would make it more of a time on the forum requirement rather than a post count requirement.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 12, 2005)

Actually, that makes more sense. I will shut the hell up and let the people who have taken at least a power nap do the talking


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome sig jkingler


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow that sig is awesome... i give it a black and white 5/5


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, but this isn't the thread for that 

There is a sig rating thread if you need to get it out of your system. 

We are here to discuss Sr. Membership!!! ing (says the occasional hypocrite)


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

I had a sarcasm salad, with croutons of irony.

I ate around the broken glass you put in there


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

I noticed it. It's a delicacy.

*jkingler hawks much phlegm on forks' face. It's a sign of respect *


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't have a sister, but if I did I would thank you. Women deserve respect, too.

EDIT: I know it's going off-topic. I sent forky a scarlet letter already. The letter? S...for blowjob


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 13, 2005)

hey be careful this thread is going off topic...
anyway i's almost there...to 2000 posts


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

FORKSHY said:
			
		

> 2000 posts, 2000 reasons to think _*your*_ a moron.



I can't believe what my eyes have seen :amazed

EDIT: you edited. Forks is human like me (the edit prone). My faith is renewed with vigor 

But anyways, I agree with that, generally speaking. Not to point at you, TOAO, but as your post count increases the following things happen:

-You get less polite
-Your posts become less and less coherent or important
-You know things like this from first-(and second- and third-)hand experience.

One of the many reasons that Seniority on forums isn't all it's cracked up to be :/


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

Me, too


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 13, 2005)

"> iam gonna post my ass of till 2000" is what i say every time i log on to nf.. but straaaangly enough.. its easier said than done.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

No rushing, Haunter. It isn't as speshul as one might think. The only think that I haven't already gotten used to is the PM box. That still rules...A lot. 

But the avy thing isn't all that impressive. I think I may actually return to 125x125. 150x150 seems to emit tremendous amounts of idiot magnetism. The most unsavory side effect of this isn't the people who start clinging so much as the fact that eventually the avy affects its user.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 13, 2005)

Irrelivancies are what hold this forum together. Without the diatribe of diablolical demi-deities of disgusting off-topickness... this forum would be so boring I'd have to go study more just for something to do.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

I have been here long enough that I agree with that.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 13, 2005)

ingler - I have to say.... having clockwork's old sig as your new FC banner really messes me up. I keep thinking you're cw.... but then the post doesn't 'sound' like him, and I look, and it's you.. and waaaaa! 

(ahem.) Um, yeah.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 13, 2005)

It seems the new forum faith is total removal of all e-trappings and living at peace with one's digital self. It's like e-buddhism or sth...but not. I think that soon, when the ways of e-whoring have taken me to a level of humiliating shame (ie: when people know me by the pretty bars and pictures -that are intended to individualize me but instead make me just more of the same- rather than for what I say. ...and that time is almost upon me, or perhaps it came long ago and I haven't admitted it yet) beyond my own abilities to redeem, I shall humble myself and seek enlightenment 

Let's see...I have 161 rep til luminary. The knowlede that I have attained that level should more than satiate my inner ego, and then I shall change my iniquitous ways and cease to suckle at the breast of the great whore.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

^You put what I have been thinking all along into a beautiful and hilarious analogy. Rep has been given. Pick up your orange robe at the front desk. Next! ing

Honestly, you be Buddha. I'll stay a Bodhisattva. Bling, bling, bitches!


----------



## martryn (Jun 13, 2005)

They are the ones that made the features available, said I could have them, and then gave them to me.  I'll be damned if I don't use them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^I imagine pretty soon there will be a food chain of avy sizes: 100x100 for noobs, 125x125 for Srs, and 250x250 for mods XD.


That's where I come in and have a 500x500 avatar!

But we all know that will never happen.  Senior members should be able to get discounts at the local anime store.  Now that would be an incentive. :blackgai


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 13, 2005)

ing It hurts to let go...

...But it's for the greater good


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

@ItO: Trendwhore 



Pretty soon we will just abolish rep, because all the cool kids got rid of it and then the not-cool kids will imitate them!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @ItO: Trendwhore
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon we will just abolish rep, because all the cool kids got rid of it and then the not-cool kids will imitate them!


I like pretty green things.


----------



## martryn (Jun 13, 2005)

Screw that idea, I say!  I love my rep, and will not give it up just to conform with people who are trying to not conform!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 13, 2005)

Saw it coming already  There is no real way to deny it, lol. It wasn't my idea originally, so trendwhorism it may well be. However, the philosophy behind it is that I am not enjoying myself any more and I can't figure out exactly why. It may have sth to do with work because that is limiting me to like 2 hours a day max, and I have other things to do as well. Shit I was gone all weekend working. Then I come back and sit down and I want to enjoy the forum and I just can't seem to get into the christmas spirit anymore. As a last ditch effort, I'm gonna see if I can't go with the 'it's not about presents, it's on the inside' theory/bullshit, lol. 

Plus, I took it a bit farther than the rest and removed it _all_ and besides, I never got to trendwhore with sloganizer ar changing my name or getting myself banned because I was always too late...you know, past when it's cool to be a trendwhore for trendwhoring's sake...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

@ItO: You did indeed jump on the bandwagon while it was still cool to do so. 

Christmas Spirit Phase: green and red reps.

Goth/Emo/Punk Rock/New Cool Phase: black rep.

Rock on.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 13, 2005)

Conforming to non-conformity is a double standard, and as such will fail. Thus the journey is in vain. But 'Lo, it is said that it is the journey itself that is important, not the destination. 

So, since we're all skrewed anyway, we'll all just go on doing what we were doing and it will now 'mean' something. Ah, twisted logic of enlightenment. A shining beacon of light in this dark forum. 

....or..... wait.... Nah.  Enlighten THIS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Conforming to non-conformity is a double standard, and as such will fail. Thus the journey is in vain. But 'Lo, it is said that it is the journey itself that is important, not the destination.
> 
> So, since we're all skrewed anyway, we'll all just go on doing what we were doing and it will now 'mean' something. Ah, twisted logic of enlightenment. A shining beacon of light in this dark forum.
> 
> ....or..... wait.... Nah.  Enlighten THIS.


Shoot, might as well listen to Linkin Park then.  Oh the pain in my chest!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 13, 2005)

Really, I want to see if I can't find something else to enjoy other than a title and pretty pictures because that's just not holding my interest any more. I'm not so much conforming to non-conformity, as I understand that spawns the dregs of society such as the 'wish they were punk' kids who listen to gc and by black abercrombie shirts to be 'different'. The idea itself gave me hope of regaining my interest at all. 

And that logic is flawed, btw. The irony of trying to find the non-conformist way to do things through refusing to rebel and going with the conformist flow is every bit as bad as following the actions of others and calling it non-conformity. Doing what you what because you enjoy it is the only important thing and I was no longer enjoying the normal. Though if I am ever made a senior member (the position has been offered to me before, btw, so I no longer seek it with such desire) I will have to have the big ava  for at least 24 hours, even if it's a blank white image, just on principal alone, lol. 

But I have to go to work soon and I haven't slept, so I should do that. ttyl


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

> Doing what you what because you enjoy it is the only important thing and I was no longer enjoying the normal.


I respect that. Enjoy yourself. That's what forums are for, at least in theory.



> I will have to have the big ava for at least 24 hours, even if it's a blank white image, just on principal alone, lol.


I know exactly how you feel. Hence the 150x150 avy/retarded creation. Don't worry, 24 hours will suffice. I got over mine real fast, even if I was too lazy to change it .

For those of you who go black for conscionable reasons: kudos. I respect that, I honestly do.

Just beware, the rest of you, all ye arbiters of cool. Soon all the gutter punks will be sporting black as well. We have already all done green rep, red rep, and now we're doing black rep. You might have to *gasp* stop caring about what your rep looks like so much and just talk to people for the sake of enjoying conversations. Heaven forbid.

P.S. Despite the fact that I enjoyed Pokemon and still rock my pokemon name, I really hope that we don't go down the path of never-ending rep gradations, e.g. gold, silver, ruby...balls.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

^ Aye don't forget the crystal rep as well.

One thing that caught my eye in some other forums was a "money" system, where depending on their activity, they could "purchase" items for their forum name.  It's campy, but again, it's all about the cool factor.

Now that I think about it, that might lead to ass loads more spamming just for that kunai on the right hand.  XD


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

^That sounds like exactly what we need in the middle of the great rep crisis of two-thousand aught-five. Except not  

I think we are going the Prohibition route. Time to distill the rep at home in the bath tubs, boys and girls (except not tub girls).


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^That sounds like exactly what we need in the middle of the great rep crisis of two-thousand aught-five. Except not
> 
> I think we are going the Prohibition route. Time to distill the rep at home in the bath tubs, boys and girls (except not tub girls).


Perfect.  That's what all senior members should get, their very own personal tubgirl!  (tub not included in some states or countries, except for HI, AK, PR and OR, see rules and regulations for details)


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2005)

I am not going to follow any trend pioneered by Jiraiya_sama, plus I like my green.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

Pioneered by Jiraiya_Sama?!?! :shoked

We are finding the roots, and they be rotten


----------



## martryn (Jun 13, 2005)

> I am not going to follow any trend pioneered by Jiraiya_sama, plus I like my green.



Hey, I remember that!  He had a bigger influence on KnK than we thought.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

So would the sum of all evils = Jiraiya_Sama?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 13, 2005)

Speaking about Jiraiya_Sama, where is he?


----------



## martryn (Jun 13, 2005)

He's around.  I saw a post by him earlier today.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

Now that he knows the game is afoot, he'll go get bigger and blacker rep. Then he'll be really cool, king of the hill, etc. He'll be bold and unique (and everyone will copy him).


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Now that he knows the game is afoot, he'll go get bigger and blacker rep. Then he'll be really cool, king of the hill, etc. He'll be bold and unique (and everyone will copy him).


Because trendwhores have the sharingan. O_O


----------



## Mizura (Jun 13, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Perfect.  That's what all senior members should get, their very own personal tubgirl!


I'm a girl. I think I'm straight. I don't want a tubGIRL.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't think anybody REALLY wants a tubgirl. I think it was sarcasm/wit.

At least I am praying it was.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 13, 2005)

You never know with DS for that matter >.>


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

^ Hush, my personal dreams may not equate to yours.  And I'm happily taken so no tubgirls for me, thank you very much. XD

I mean, who can be serious about tubgirls and bukkake anyways...


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 13, 2005)

Ish ok, I still wuv you bukake King


----------



## Reznor (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks like this thread has turned into senior member convo XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Looks like this thread has turned into senior member convo XD


Well, yeah. XD


----------



## Sayo (Jun 13, 2005)

i ate broken glass and choked on it, then my teddybear got on fire HAHAHAHA
:|


----------



## Blue (Jun 13, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> I'm a girl. I think I'm straight. I don't want a tubGIRL.



I don't think you want a tubboy either.

And for the record, Jiraiya_Sama's rep was killed by no choice of his own.

This "trend" was started by occa, and then myself, although it has nothing to do with something so base as being different and cool.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

I am glad to hear it. That means you fall into the first group I mentioned, those with good reason, which, as I said in a previous post, I respect.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2005)

I am not sure if this is a bug or what, but I can't see who repped me anymore but I can still have the bigger avatar (obviously) and PM space.  I don't really mind much, because I almost always have my rep signed or can put 2 and 2 together, but just wanted to let you know in case something went wrong.

Dani, I thought J_s made his black on his own when he got pissed at some neg reps, then you guys disabled his ability to get and give rep.


----------



## Aman (Jun 13, 2005)

Lol, when this Sr thing came up i slowed down with the posting... Since i can't make it to 2000 fast without spamming.





			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> I am not sure if this is a bug or what, but I can't see who repped me anymore


You could see who repped you?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

I am having the same problem with my rep screen at the User CP. But I wasn't going to say anything until somone else did, because I thought either 

a) Sr Membership had been made more difficult to attain
b) I was being moderated for saying all I cared about was the PM space. I lied. Seeing who reps you is pretty nifty


----------



## Blue (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I decided that it really isn't fair, under the current rules, for SMs to see who repped them, because revenge rep IS allowed, if discouraged...

And that means that senior members can go to war with people, whether they decide to leave their name or not.



> Dani, I thought J_s made his black on his own when he got pissed at some neg reps, then you guys disabled his ability to get and give rep.


Eh... I don't really remember. I do remember disabling it like 3 times myself, and wondering why it kept coming back before I realized that he could enable/disable it himself.

Anyway, it's gone for good now.    <--notice new smilie, I don't have to link anymore.


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 13, 2005)

Damn, that just killed all the fun of being a senior members =/


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2005)

> <--notice new smilie, I don't have to link anymore.


 Yay for new smilies.



> Well, I decided that it really isn't fair, under the current rules, for SMs to see who repped them, because revenge rep IS allowed, if discouraged...


Awww, I don't think I have ever revenge repped based on senior member info.  But oh well, my favorite part of being a SM is the larger avy anyways.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

:KnK...oh, wait: it's this one 



That is fair. I can live with this new development, even if it is a bit of a kill-joy. 

My PMs will get me through this.


----------



## metronomy (Jun 13, 2005)

Senior Members is for pussys. >.>


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 13, 2005)

/me stabs fam with a twizzler.


----------



## metronomy (Jun 13, 2005)

/irc talk is for pussys.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 13, 2005)

What?  We can't see who rep anymore? : :sad


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 13, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Well, I decided that it really isn't fair, under the current rules, for SMs to see who repped them, because revenge rep IS allowed, if discouraged...


Wha... The best part... Oh well.


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 13, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> /irc talk is for pussys.


Typos are for retards


----------



## Reznor (Jun 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i ate broken glass and choked on it, then my teddybear got on fire HAHAHAHA
> :|


The former happened to my brother, the latter happened to me.


----------



## metronomy (Jun 13, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Typos are for retards


Waz, i mkae no tiepos.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 13, 2005)

For a while there, having noticed that I couldn't see who repped me anymore, I thought that I had temporarily lost senior membership because reworking the system had Finally begun, for which I had planned to come in here to celebrate (I didn't mind too much if I were to temporarily lose the status).

It turned out that it was just features being removed. Booger. I was curious to see what the new requirements would have been like...

Ah well. I was hoping for an anonymous neg-rep by some newbie while being a senior member, so I could point at that person and laugh, but that anonymous neg-rep by some newb apparently never did come. Oh well. I guess I'll never get to do that now.  (I didn't even plan to do revenge neg-reps, I don't do those, just Threatening someone with several red bars would have been much more fun...)


----------



## Sayo (Jun 13, 2005)

> <--notice new smilie, I don't have to link anymore.


did you asked spyed for premission? [/_Asshole_]


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

> I was hoping for an anonymous neg-rep by some newbie while being a senior member, so I could point at that person and laugh, but that anonymous neg-rep by some newb apparently never did come. Oh well.


It wasn't for very long that I had the power to do so on my own, but I caught a few ano-neggers while I could and, man, was it ever sweet...


----------



## Mizura (Jun 13, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> It wasn't for very long that I had the power to do so on my own, but I caught a few ano-neggers while I could and, man, was it ever sweet...


And I never had the opportunity.  I know I don't get neg-repped often, nor do I seek out neg-reps... but just one little neg-rep by some clueless (emphasis on clueless, so the rest of you don't count, besides you're not newbs) newb, just once, and just for the laugh? 

Maaaan. Now I'll never be able to do that. Unless I take up that mod offer. Nah. Too lazy.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 13, 2005)

> For a while there, having noticed that I couldn't see who repped me anymore,



That is the best part.... well It was a good goal to while it lasted -_-


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 13, 2005)

How come i don't have the option for the 150x150 avatar space and larger space for my PM?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2005)

^ i still wonder how u got 3k rep... 

anyways i took notice the first post was not edited for the new rules unless i read wrong.

so its still 2k post , 3k rep and u have to be here for at least 90 days correct?


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 13, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> How come i don't have the option for the 150x150 avatar space and larger space for my PM?


Because you haven't met the criteria?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 13, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> Because you haven't met the criteria?




I have 2000 posts and 3000 rep points and i have being here for more than 3 months already.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Mizura (Jun 13, 2005)

It's possibly the lousy "automated" system that's not working again. =_=


----------



## tmmyc (Jun 13, 2005)

> That is the best part.... well It was a good goal to while it lasted -_-


I guess I can take it easy again on my Battledome debates and go back into hibernation.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 14, 2005)

tmmyc said:
			
		

> I guess I can take it easy again on my Battledome debates and go back into hibernation.


I really would have liked to have that.  I sometimes get these anonymous people that leave neg reps for whoever they disagree with in the debate forums.

Oh well, I guess that thought is over.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm an official Senior Member now!!!


----------



## Dyroness (Jun 14, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> It's possibly the lousy "automated" system that's not working again. =_=



Yep, then they have to do it manually. >_>



> I'm an official Senior Member now!!!


Congratulations! 

About the "neg rep vengeance":
I liked the rep-indentifying feature because if a n00b neg-repped me with no text OR anyone did the same, I can PM the person asking WHY should I not neg-rep him/her as well. If I get no response for a good time, I believe I have the right to neg-rep. It's totally fair if the person is reasonable, and I learned that through _painful_ ways. >_>


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I don't think you want a tubboy either.
> 
> And for the record, Jiraiya_Sama's rep was killed by no choice of his own.
> 
> This "trend" was started by occa, and then myself, although it has nothing to do with something so base as being different and cool.



Trend!? wtf you retards..you're making me want to turn my back green..


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

^We are? 

*jkingler whispers SUCCESS!!!*


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine was black before knk but after disappearing for awhile and returning I did notice that theres was black. 

I wonder if mine is still even green.  It's probably red now lol


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

Eh, whatever about the rep now. People will decide what they like, for whatever reasons they have, and they will display rep accordingly. Black is OK. I am just going to stay green.

*jkingler sings "It Isn't Easy Being Green"*


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 14, 2005)

*neg reps you*

hahaha..and you can't see that I did it.

....ooooo..ooohhhhh..wwwwaiiitt!  
NOW I REMEMBER WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm memorable? 

I hope for good things, but in any event. Rep as you wish. Let your conscience be your guide (and remember, I read that last post ).


----------



## Jun (Jun 14, 2005)

umm... how come i can't see who repped me anymore?
i just noticed this.


----------



## ninamori (Jun 14, 2005)

Uchiha Jun said:
			
		

> umm... how come i can't see who repped me anymore?
> i just noticed this.


Dani explained.

You can't see them because of revenge reps and such.


----------



## Jun (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice.
Thank you Sayoko.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 14, 2005)

Jesus christ. Once again the ones who DON'T abuse the whole name seeing thing get punished. Great. Damn revenge taking fucktards.

*points at certain people* -_-


----------



## ninamori (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't see why seeing who repped you was such a great thing. I liked how it linked to the member's profile. 'Cause then I could easily see when they said they changed their ava. XD

Other than that, there wasn't really a point. I don't see what the big deal is. =/


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 14, 2005)

No big deal, I just liked it very much to know who pos repped me so I could thank those people =\


----------



## ninamori (Jun 14, 2005)

They didn't sign their reps? Wow.... <.< >.>


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 14, 2005)

No. You know how people are towards me.. -_O


----------



## Reznor (Jun 14, 2005)

Scenstar said:
			
		

> Jesus christ.


  Where?!?!


> Once again the ones who DON'T abuse the whole name seeing thing get punished. Great. Damn revenge taking fucktards.


 Unfortunately, there was no positive we saw of it in the first place.

If you could point out any, then it might be reconsidered.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 15, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> They didn't sign their reps? Wow.... <.< >.>



Zomg you're sayoko.  Ninamori rocks.


----------



## ninamori (Jun 15, 2005)

Ninja Genius said:
			
		

> Zomg you're sayoko.  Ninamori rocks.


Yes, I'm Sayoko.

-________-


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

Mon and Cel? I never saw any similarities, except for the boobs and what not 

Oh, and they're both Senior Members!

Oh, and other things that don't make two people the same person!


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 15, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm Sayoko.
> 
> -________-


    why are yous going to mehico

and on topic, yes senoir members rule and stuff.  Oh!  Im surprised shishou or whatever haven't busted in here bawling over the loss of the ability to see neg reppers.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

^LotU was already in here. I am sure he'll find his way eventually.

And not seeing neg reppers isn't the worst thing ever. It helps shy people talk to mods or else not dwell on their neg reps so much. Both good things, in a forum, IMO.


----------



## ninamori (Jun 15, 2005)

Ninja Genius said:
			
		

> why are yous going to mehico
> 
> and on topic, yes senoir members rule and stuff.  Oh!  Im surprised shishou or whatever haven't busted in here bawling over the loss of the ability to see neg reppers.


Why am I going to Mexico? To learn Spanish, of course.


Joe; :rofl


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

@ Mon for knowing a good joke when she sees one.



Seriously, just ask a mod, folks. It is a bit annoying, but if you really care it isn't THAT hard.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 15, 2005)

oh...  there was a joke in there..?

Edit:

Oh nvm I get it.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

No, not really. I just felt like using new smileys. As a Senior Member you don't get too many novel pleasures. Today's barrage of smiley-ness is one such novel pleasure I was just waiting to exploit.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> No, not really. I just felt like using new smileys. As a Senior Member you don't get too many novel pleasures. Today's barrage of smiley-ness is one such novel pleasure I was just waiting to exploit.


 : on my friend  : on


----------



## ninamori (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @ Mon for knowing a good joke when she sees one.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, just ask a mod, folks. It is a bit annoying, but if you really care it isn't THAT hard.


  

<.< >.>

*loves that smiley*

=D

And WOAH, spam. XD

*takes of Zoro mask*

I AM PENALTYLIFE!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

*takes off kingler mask*

I am Byakukingler! 

:byakugan <--doesn't work ing

I think there should be a point when you are senior enough you get to select one smiley that is added to the smiley-choices


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^LotU was already in here. I am sure he'll find his way eventually.



Did somebody call? lol



> And not seeing neg reppers isn't the worst thing ever. It helps shy people talk to mods or else not dwell on their neg reps so much. Both good things, in a forum, IMO.




The only reason i wanted to become a senior member was because you could see who rep you, i didn't care about the size of my avatar or, or more space for my mailbox.



			
				Ninamori said:
			
		

> Why am I going to Mexico? To learn Spanish, of course.
> 
> 
> Joe; :rofl




Don't you have a Berlits or whatever it call in your area?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2005)

300 more... Senior member should get a special custom title? do they i forget.. Anyways i want the bigger ava that will be cool


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

A special title would be cool, actually. I think I would rather have that than my own smiley. That way, I have a new way to pretend I am special on the net and there are fewer smileys getting little-to-no-love.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 15, 2005)

> I think there should be a point when you are senior enough you get to select one smiley that is added to the smiley-choices


That would be cool.  I got lucky and was able to "select" 5, 3 of em before I was even a senior.  I think that senior members get the ability to select at least smiley implicily, just because it is hard to hit 2k posts without getting on some mod's good side.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

> I got lucky and was able to "select" 5, 3 of em before I was even a senior.


I think you got those into the smiley-section because they were awesome. 

I made a rash statement. If everyone who was a senior got a smiley, there might be a lot of lame and unused smileys. Let's keep to the cool ones and keep submitting ideas to the new smiley thread. If they are good and popular, they will likely be chosen.



> it is hard to hit 2k posts without getting on some mod's good side.


It is also hard to get to 2k posts without getting on some of their bad sides. When you scale the mountain, the top is a small e-summit. It is easy to step on toes and some people are more than happy to push you down.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 15, 2005)

Ninja Genius said:
			
		

> Zomg you're sayoko.  Ninamori rocks.



What an insult for Mon >.>

And I miss the ability to see who repped me, like stated above. I just like to thank the people who repped me with repping them back when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 15, 2005)

> Zomg you're sayoko. Ninamori rocks.


than why ain't i banned for having multiple accounts?


----------



## kupah (Jun 15, 2005)

i don't agree with the post number, because I am older here than many people with much more post than I, but i am always here even if i don't write.
I'm not asking you to change it, just my point of view(since i only have 1 requirement, wouldn't change much anyway)


----------



## Norb (Jun 15, 2005)

kupah said:
			
		

> i don't agree with the post number, because I am older here than many people with much more post than I, but i am always here even if i don't write.
> I'm not asking you to change it, just my point of view(since i only have 1 requirement, wouldn't change much anyway)


Senior is not about how long you've been around. It's about dedication and participation in the forum. That's why there's a minimum post count restriction.
True you've been around since october. So, you're always around here. You don't write much. I call it snooping O.o


----------



## Sayo (Jun 15, 2005)

Landale said:
			
		

> Senior is not about how long you've been around. It's about dedication and participation in the forum. That's why there's a minimum post count restriction.
> True you've been around since october. So, you're always around here. You don't write much. I call it snooping O.o


yeh i agree, it's all about contributing something to the forum/community and keeping it alive. . . 
the hundreds of people who nagged that they don't write much but lurked around for a looooong time and want to become  senior because they think they earned it are horribly wrong since they haven't been doing anything they're  . . . useless? . .



> naruto senior class of '05 rules, oh yeah... -_-


this forum is relativly very young for an amount of members it already has.


----------



## ninamori (Jun 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> yeh i agree, it's all about contributing something to the forum/community and keeping it alive. . .
> the hundreds of people who nagged that they don't write much but lurked around for a looooong time and want to become  senior because they think they earned it are horribly wrong since they haven't been doing anything they're  . . . useless? . .


They've been doing something. They've been slowing down the server. XD


----------



## Jun (Jun 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> yeh i agree, it's all about contributing something to the forum/community and keeping it alive. . .
> the hundreds of people who nagged that they don't write much but lurked around for a looooong time and want to become  senior because they think they earned it are horribly wrong since they haven't been doing anything they're  . . . useless? . .
> 
> this forum is relativly very young for an amount of members it already has.



I agree.
If you don't post, or contribute positively or negatively or in any way.... you're just useless. lurking and getting info without contributing you might as well not even register in the forum. you can do that as a guest user.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> yeh i agree, it's all about contributing something to the forum/community and keeping it alive. . .
> the hundreds of people who nagged that they don't write much but lurked around for a looooong time and want to become  senior because they think they earned it are horribly wrong since they haven't been doing anything they're  . . . useless? . .


Ho, so all the manga translators we have here don't contribute much?

Pazuzu, Nihongaeri, Hisshouburaiken and Iwanin all have less than 500 posts. It's because when they do post, it's usually to post the weekly translations, or something related to translations, often they help clarify the harder-to-understand passages. They contribute far more to the Naruto community than some random spammer.

Without them, there'd be no English Naruto community, period, as we'd not have any translations. So how does that make those people useless?


----------



## Jun (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Ho, so all the manga translators we have here don't contribute much?
> 
> Pazuzu, Nihongaeri, Hisshouburaiken and Iwanin all have less than 500 posts. It's because when they do post, it's usually to post the weekly translations, or something related to translations, but those contribute far more to the Naruto community than some random spammer.
> 
> Without them, there'd be no English Naruto community, period, as we'd not have any translations. So how does that make those people useless?


I wasn't speaking about translators.
Anyone with half a brain could guess they are vital to this community.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah? Well it sure sounded as though you people were saying that Anyone who doesn't have 2000 posts does not contribute enough to the community and are thus not senior-member-worthy.

Or perhaps you need to completely reformulate your posts?


----------



## Jun (Jun 15, 2005)

I never said anything like that.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 15, 2005)

> Ho, so all the manga translators we have here don't contribute much?


if you think again you'll notice that they DO contribute something to us naruto fans and the rest of the community, isn't that fuckin obvious? =\


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

You Agreed to something like that.

Landale: That's why there's a minimum post count restriction.
-> Sayoko: I agree.
-> Uchiha-jun: I agree.

So you've agreed that meeting that 2000 minimum post count requirement is Necessary to show how much you've contributed. Meaning the translators did not contribute much. I'm only using the translators as an example, by the way.

By the way, I think it's obvious that they contribute. Just reading what you've agreed to, basically you agreed that they Didn't deserve the Senior membership.


----------



## Jun (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura, dude... I just agreed that the senior feature is just a privilege given to constant users. If you have more than 2000 posts (DUHHHH-FUCKIN-DUHHHH) I bet you're gotta be pretty well known around these parts and you have contributed to every kind of post out there. I'm not saying translators are useless.... but I do think that a translator shouldn't have senior status just becuz he translates.
For me he should be treated as any other user and must be given senior status when he meets the requirements.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

Hmm, I thought Senior membership was meant to be a priviledge given to people who Contribute a lot to the community. The translators contribute the most to the fandom community.

But since you Do think that the translators do not deserve Senior membership... nevermind that some people meet the post requirements through one-liners, while some people only have a fraction of the post count, but in the end have typed out far more because they type far better and longer posts... yes, there's also the rep requirements. But it's not so high that people can't reach it without doing that many significantly good posts, a few good connections and you get those.

Oh, and I'm a girl.


----------



## Jun (Jun 15, 2005)

Oops.... sorry about that, GIRL.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 15, 2005)

> Hmm, I thought Senior membership was meant to be a priviledge given to people who Contribute a lot to the community. The translators contribute the most to the fandom community.


actually it all comes down to just this forum since the senior thing has entirely nothing to do with other naruto related  (contributing) fans or things outside this forum what so ever.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 15, 2005)

By any chance, Am i by any chance a senior member? 

I don't see any of the "prizes" that you guys were talking about.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> than why ain't i banned for having multiple accounts?


Because you are an admin. Only admins can ban me and you banned me.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 15, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Because you are an admin. Only admins can ban me and you banned me.


shuushh you, or do you want to end up in the middle of the desert with a probe up your < undefined language >


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> shuushh you, or do you want to end up in the middle of the desert with a probe up your < undefined language >


 Yes, master. *Quites down*


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> actually it all comes down to just this forum since the senior thing has entirely nothing to do with other naruto related  (contributing) fans or things outside this forum what so ever.


Even then, who contributes the most to the forum:
- the guy who ups his post count by typing one-liners in the conversation thread (well, I've just heard somewhere that this is how some people up their post count, I'm not sure since I stay in the Naruto sections usually)
- the person who just has several hundred posts, but most of them are very long, well thought-out and detailed posts that make people think and debate a lot.
- the translators who bother offering extensive explanations of the manga, or say... the person who scanned the whole two databooks, and thus have dozens if not hundreds of people using those translations or scans as reference for more debating.


----------



## Jun (Jun 15, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Yes, master. *Quites down*


The power of Celine at its best.  ^^


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Even then, who contributes the most to the forum:
> - the guy who ups his post count by typing one-liners in the conversation thread (well, I've just heard somewhere that this is how some people up their post count, I'm not sure since I stay in the Naruto sections usually)


 The jury is out on wheter convo posts should count.


> - the person who just has several hundred posts, but most of them are very long, well thought-out and detailed posts that make people think and debate a lot.


 We were talking about that as ppl for which we'd make exceptions. Rachael, I believe was one of them.


> - the translators who bother offering extensive explanations of the manga, or say... the person who scanned the whole two databooks, and thus have dozens if not hundreds of people using those translations or scans as reference for more debating.


Again, I believe we made an exception here too. (We added you right? Though, less than a hundred left for you to qua;ify anyway ~_^)


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree with Mizura, they should make exception for the translation who spent hours translating things for us.

Hell, can you imagine a forum without translators?

I can already see it.

People going crazy trying to understand what the hell the characters are saying and then we have like 40 if not 100s different threads about the real translation based on speculation.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

> the person who just has several hundred posts, but most of them are very long, well thought-out and detailed posts that make people think and debate a lot.


You mean Baconbits/Tsukiyomi? Those are the guys I had in mind, esp. Baco. That guy is one of the few who actually tries to debate in the debate threads.



> We were talking about that as ppl for which we'd make exceptions. Rachael, I believe was one of them.


She does do some pretty cool gfx, but I wasn't aware of that criterion for seniority


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You mean Baconbits/Tsukiyomi? Those are the guys I had in mind, esp. Baco. That guy is one of the few who actually tries to debate in the debate threads.





> She does do some pretty cool gfx, but I wasn't aware of that criterion for seniority


 Rep for saying "criterion"

It was her "what episode" contributions. Again, that was mostly a test (though not that there would be anything wrong with her being a senior member by any means) to see how someone little recognized suggested for senior member would be taken.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 15, 2005)

<------------------------------------------woot


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> And hey, I've been offered to mod the Naruto Avenue anyway. I declined though because I was occupied with Shannaro. Still, if I have the possibility of becoming mod, making me Senior member shouldn't be that big of a deal...


 Well now, I am a mod but not a senior member


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

> Rep for saying "criterion"


What you should really rep someone for is saying datum in the proper context. I have almost never heard it, even from scientists, professors, statesmen (W. could though, I bet), and people who specialize in the English language. It's a sad world for me, really...



> Well now, I am a mod but not a senior member


You are pretty damn close now, though. I give you a day or two, then you'll have earned your big, shiny avy


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> What you should really rep someone for is saying datum in the proper context. I have almost never heard it, even from scientists, professors, statesmen (W. could though, I bet), and people who specialize in the English language. It's a sad world for me, really...


 Datum.... great user name.


> You are pretty damn close now, though. I give you a day or two, then you'll have earned your big, shiny avy


 I can already inflate my avatar. I considered making a big obnixious avatar that says "MOD", but I wasn't sure if ppl would misinterpret it as actual arrogance.

Mod is basically senior member + Hokage's Residence + limited thread tools.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

> I can already inflate my avatar.


I didn't dispute that. I said you hadn't earned it! 





But seriously, Datum would rock as a username. I would probably never get repped for it, though :rofl


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Well now, I am a mod but not a senior member


What I mean is that in terms of hierarchy (or at least "cool stuff you get"), normal member < senior member < mod < smod < admin. So it's pointless for you to be a senior member if you're already mod. Though if you have the possibility of getting the "cool stuff mods get", getting the "cool stuff senior members" can get is in comparison less big of a deal, erm, see? 

Unless mods Don't get bigger pm boxes? (we know for sure that they get the rest: bigger avatar and ability to see who repped him or her).


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> What I mean is that in terms of hierarchy (or at least "cool stuff you get"), normal member < senior member < mod < smod < admin. So it's pointless for you to be a senior member if you're already mod. Though if you have the possibility of getting the "cool stuff mods get", getting the "cool stuff senior members" can get is in comparison less big of a deal, erm, see?
> 
> Unless mods Don't get bigger pm boxes? (we know for sure that they get the rest: bigger avatar and ability to see who repped him or her).


Yeah, it was sarcasm. I can't think of anything that sen. members get that mods don't.

As for the thing with translators not all getting Senior membership (by virtue of posts, what feature of Senior members is it that you think they should get?


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

Eh? There's no specific feature that I have in mind. Rather, I see granting them a better status as acknowledging their contributions to the Naruto community and to this forum in general. After that, what they plan to do with the possibility of bigger avatars and whatnot is up to them.

Oh, and senior members do get one thing mods don't: less work.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

> Oh, and senior members do get one thing mods don't: less work.


Amen. And I would never trade. Ever.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Eh? There's no specific feature that I have in mind. Rather, I see granting them a better status as acknowledging their contributions to the Naruto community and to this forum in general. After that, what they plan to do with the possibility of bigger avatars and whatnot is up to them.


 Well.... they do get aknowledgement - they are part of the Shannaro! group, which I see as better status - it is list on the forum leaders page. XD As for the benefits..... hmm....


> Oh, and senior members do get one thing mods don't: less work.


 Yeah, you don't get that feature back until admin.... I mean..... uh..... *runs away*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

*reznor gets admininated*


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> *reznor gets admininated*


Ouch! Should have said smod instead. What are they going to do? XD


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

They can own you in your own forum, maybe? Or especially out of your forum? 

They have more powers than mods, and do perhaps more work than admins. God bless the smods :much needed moe smiley


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> They can own you in your own forum, maybe? Or especially out of your forum?
> 
> They have more powers than mods, and do perhaps more work than admins. God bless the smods :much needed moe smiley


THEN I BAN THEM!!!!!!1!  ing  [/evil power trip]


----------



## Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

I just gave the Shannaro usergroup the same benifits as the Senior members.
And then some.

Horray for party loyalty.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

jk: no

 <--smod

rez: 

rez: :sad


----------



## ninamori (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> <--smod


*crosses out smod and puts Monny*

<.< >.>

Yeah......


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

*jkingler crosses out rez and puts MK*

Mon =


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

Speaking of the Shannaro group... is it me or do I not see Iwanin or Nihongaeri on that list?  :xp (in short, the translators aren't on it XD )

What about Yumi-chan?


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> *crosses out smod and puts Monny*
> 
> <.< >.>
> 
> Yeah......


Hey!   



			
				:jkingler said:
			
		

> *jkingler crosses out rez and puts MK*


 Kawarimi ka?


----------



## Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Speaking of the Shannaro group... is it me or do I not see Iwanin or Nihongaeri on that list?  :xp (in short, the translators aren't on it XD )
> 
> What about Yumi-chan?



Yeah, the list hasn't been updated, in like, forever.

I was just about to 

And I'll put Hisshou in senior members, because he's not Shannaro per se.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2005)

Hai. Kawarimi desu...

Bakamod 

Random Senior Member question: can we ban noobs?


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Yeah, the list hasn't been updated, in like, forever.
> 
> I was just about to
> 
> And I'll put Hisshou in senior members, because he's not Shannaro per se.


What does Hisshou do?


----------



## ninamori (Jun 15, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Hey!


I wasn't even following the conversation. XD

 

Sowwy Pappi.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> What does Hisshou do?


He also does weekly translations, remember?


----------



## Jun (Jun 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Random Senior Member question: can we ban noobs?



That would be fun.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> Sowwy Pappi.


 *Forgives* ^_^


			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> He also does weekly translations, remember?


 I = Anime Only

Hmm.... then I don't get why he isn't Shannaro!


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Hmm.... then I don't get why he isn't Shannaro!


He just posts the translations in the forums, anybody is free to use them, Shannaro too. But he prefers to be independant rather than to join a group. But it's nice to have his translations for comparison as well.

He's also translated some of the Databook elements.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> He just posts the translations in the forums, anybody is free to use them, Shannaro too. But he prefers to be independant rather than to join a group. But it's nice to have his translations for comparison as well.
> 
> He's also translated some of the Databook elements.


Ah. Well, in My book, that'd make him a part - but if he prefers to stay completely independent, then.... okay ^_^


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

*sweatdrop*@changing Senior Members priviledges. Or is it for Shannaro members only? Oh well. *sweatdrops some more*


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> *sweatdrop*@changing Senior Members priviledges. Or is it for Shannaro members only? Oh well. *sweatdrops some more*


Which change?
The rep viewing I believe is no longer available for non-mods.
Shannaro gets to have PM space and bigger avatar still.


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 15, 2005)

hey rez.  i told you i can get out whenever i felt like, cause im a senior member


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> hey rez.  i told you i can get out whenever i felt like


I let you out, fool.


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 15, 2005)

No you did not, I know full well who did


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> No you did not, I know full well who did


Perfect. I just got you to admit that you had someone let you out. I win.


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 15, 2005)

Exactly, I got me out.  That's why I know full well without a doubt who did.


----------



## Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> *sweatdrop*@changing Senior Members priviledges. Or is it for Shannaro members only? Oh well. *sweatdrops some more*



Nope, that's Shannaro only.  :sweat


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh. Okay. ^^;; Thanks?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 15, 2005)

I need to learn how to spam ...getting 2000 posts was hard.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 15, 2005)

I have reached 2000 posts!  So now what?


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

Now you wait for the wonderful [/sarcasm] automated system to not work...


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Now you wait for the wonderful [/sarcasm] automated system to not work...


LOL, you're one of my favorite forum buddies, Mizura


----------



## dmby (Jun 15, 2005)

... well im almost 2/3 of the way!!!!


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> LOL, you're one of my favorite forum buddies, Mizura


What can I say? I was speaking the truth. :eyeroll


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 15, 2005)

So the Senior System will add me automatically?


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2005)

It should yes. But apparently, it never works. :eyeroll So the admins end up having to add the people in manually. :eyeroll


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> It should yes. But apparently, it never works. :eyeroll So the admins end up having to add the people in manually. :eyeroll


Well what do you expect?  Shit happens.  I'm fine with my current avatar size right now, but I would like to have a bigger avy.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 15, 2005)

hey now i'm a senior member correct?
EDIT: how do i activate it?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 16, 2005)

^You need to wait for an admin, or else PM them. I learned PMing is faster, since I was posting in here for a day or two before I gave up on waiting for them to notice me


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2005)

^ ESP happens to work well too.   :amazed


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 16, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^You need to wait for an admin, or else PM them. I learned PMing is faster, since I was posting in here for a day or two before I gave up on waiting for them to notice me


i see...who should i pm?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 16, 2005)

> i see...who should i pm?


NN, he handles this.


----------



## kupah (Jun 16, 2005)

Uchiha Jun said:
			
		

> I agree.
> If you don't post, or contribute positively or negatively or in any way.... you're just useless. lurking and getting info without contributing you might as well not even register in the forum. you can do that as a guest user.


I said I wasn't asking you to change it, i don't have any interest in being a senior member, i just said i didn't agree, so please don't throw me stones


----------



## jkingler (Jun 16, 2005)

NN can dooooo it! All night long! 

NN: don't hit anyone like the kid in my sig. That would just be mean (and funny).


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> NN can dooooo it! All night long!
> 
> NN: don't hit anyone like the kid in my sig. That would just be mean (and funny).


Money shots? O_O


----------



## jkingler (Jun 16, 2005)

4 money shots in a row sounds tough 

3 in a night, and I'm gone, most times XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> 4 money shots in a row sounds tough
> 
> 3 in a night, and I'm gone, most times XD


And making them connect too! O_O


----------



## jkingler (Jun 16, 2005)

Connecting 4 isn't the hard part. Keeping the color the same is what's a lot of work.
.
.
.
XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Connecting 4 isn't the hard part. Keeping the color the same is what's a lot of work.
> .
> .
> .
> XD


You can't keep it the same color? O_O
.
.
.
.
.
*radio transmission breaking up* XD


----------



## Reznor (Jun 16, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> hey now i'm a senior member correct?
> EDIT: how do i activate it?


You don't have 3000 rep yet. That is also a requirement. *Reps*


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 16, 2005)

Senior Member to be added:
 theoneandonly(<3000 rep)
Michaelbirotte


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 16, 2005)

well i have 2895 rep points...only 105 to go..well i just have to wait and see. thanks for the infos


----------



## Reznor (Jun 16, 2005)

michaelbirotte said:
			
		

> Senior Member to be added:
> theoneandonly(<3000 rep)
> Michaelbirotte


Michael, you were added 20 minutes or so ago.

Oh, and ignore the list idea XD


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow seems i was i had gave up on checking -_-


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 16, 2005)

ok now i have over 3000 reps...what now?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 16, 2005)

> ok now i have over 3000 reps...what now?



what no tys 


edit: n/m checked my rep $$


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 16, 2005)

michaelbirotte said:
			
		

> what no tys


check yep CP


----------



## Reznor (Jun 16, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> ok now i have over 3000 reps...what now?


Next time an admin runs the add senior members thing, you are in.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 16, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Next time an admin runs the add senior members thing, you are in.


and when is that? thanks in advance....


----------



## Reznor (Jun 16, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> and when is that? thanks in advance....


Whenever an admin feels like it. It was just ran before I knew that you didn't have 3000 rep, so probably a day or two.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 16, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Whenever an admin feels like it. It was just ran before I knew that you didn't have 3000 rep, so probably a day or two.


i see...well thanks again! you guys've been a great help


----------



## jkingler (Jun 18, 2005)

Other than fan-scanners and translators, who else can become an honorary senior member?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 18, 2005)

> Other than fan-scanners and translators, who else can become an honorary senior member?


People who suck up.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah, I knew that part  I meant were there any other "special" groups who somehow earn the honor of senior membership?


----------



## Neon (Jun 19, 2005)

Well I meet the rep and days requirements, I just can't spam like the rest of you I guess.  Going to be a long way to 2000


----------



## Strider M (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey does anyone else who has Senior Abilities can see who repped them?....Because I cant...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2005)

^That feature has been disabled. Sorry to be the one to break it to you, but that was addressed a few pages back


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 19, 2005)

> That feature has been disabled. Sorry to be the one to break it to you, but that was addressed a few pages back


 yawn the only feature i wanted ...


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 19, 2005)

oh...i see why i can't see who has repped me (except if they leave their name of course)


----------



## Strider M (Jun 19, 2005)

I thought so... I searched a couple of pages back but I couldn't find it....so I looked at the first post and it still said I could view who repped me...So I thought I had a bug..


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope, no bug. Senior membership got nerfed.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 19, 2005)

lol...   message limit


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2005)

Well as of this post I am now a Senior Member. 

That sucks that you cant see who repped you. That was probably the only thing that I wanted. Oh well


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2005)

Welcome to the big avies club, KN.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks lol. I dont know though. I like my KN avatar the way it is. I wonder if I can get an even cooler one...


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 19, 2005)

that kyuubi naruto in your sig just make it a lil smaller and voila.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2005)

That would work I suppose. Also im making a part 2 Naruto sig to fill the space lol.


----------



## Oujisama (Jun 19, 2005)

Why was the repper viewer ability disabled? That was like the best part of getting to be a senior member.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2005)

I want a bigger avatar..........but i got about 600 post to go and thats atleast goin to take......4 or so months since this place is dead for the summer.....


----------



## Meijin (Jun 19, 2005)

Ojisama said:
			
		

> Why was the repper viewer ability disabled? That was like the best part of getting to be a senior member.



I know, it was


----------



## Sayo (Jun 19, 2005)

to much probs and prolly revenge takers


----------



## Procyon (Jun 19, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Welcome to the big avies club, KN.


----------



## Ryu (Jun 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> to much probs and prolly revenge takers


They should have let us 'good' members have it. >< 
I don't even get negreps (that's not an invitation to do so, folks) but half the people that do rep me don't leave a name. So I have no way of thanking them. And I can't very well bug moe about it 10 times a day eigher. >,<


----------



## Sayo (Jun 19, 2005)

> They should have let us 'good' members have it. ><


 but it's fun to send them on a guild trip by saying "hah, i can see names sucka" 



> I don't even get negreps (that's not an invitation to do so, folks)


see my (white) invisible  (filler) text in my sig "_i hate you_" 
some retard neg repped me because of that with a happy smiley and his name with the text "i hate you 2" i sended him a PM to ask what it was about and he said my sig hated him so he neg repped me, DOH fuckin losers


> but half the people that do rep me don't leave a name. So I have no way of thanking them.


yes you do, just ignore 'em.


----------



## Ryu (Jun 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> but it's fun to send them on a guild trip by saying "hah, i can see names sucka"


I can only imagine. ^^;;


			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> see my (white) invisible  (filler) text in my sig "_i hate you_"
> some retard neg repped me because of that with a happy smiley and his name with the text "i hate you 2" i sended him a PM to ask what it was about and he said my sig hated him so he neg repped me, DOH fuckin losers


...omg, idiot. But some people are idiots. But we already knew this x]


			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> yes you do, just ignore 'em.


That's your way of thanking? Not repping them back or anything just 'hey, cool you like me, now watch as I ignore you.'


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2005)

Im lucky not to get a lot of neg reps.  I behave in the forums thats why........and even if somebody says somethin bad to me I dont neg rep em..........cuz neg repping someone doesnt really do anythin to people.  Its not like their ego goes down or wutever.......


----------



## Procyon (Jun 19, 2005)

I usually like to repay reps aswell. 

I hope I'm not considered an idiot.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not 'in the know' - but from what I gather, there were too many people going out for Vengance Repping on their unsigned tormentors. I don't see how that was a problem, it happens on the signed ones. All part of the repping system, imo. But, meh -  I'm not in charge of these things so I'll go slither back to where I belong....

 Kabuto sez: Yeah, like getting my new animation done. Hurry up, old woman. I'm waiting. *smirk* You can't do it, can you. That's why you've been putting it off....

me: *smacks giffie* shaddup. I can delete you, don't forget that.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 19, 2005)

Folks, how much has the greatest neg rep you've received actually taken away? 10-20 pts? 
Boohoo.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 19, 2005)

1100 from NN when I was still a newb ^^ . But it was later removed and turned into positive. Just thought I'd be a smartass for the sake of being a smartass, lol. Other than that, yeah, you're right, the only one I've gotten was -3, lol.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 19, 2005)

Shunsui negged me once for liking Bush. lol


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 19, 2005)

i think it was 100 points of neg rep...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2005)

About 900 from KiNK


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 19, 2005)

Haha, I win biggest neg rep  That is until the neg-rep toys of today and the past (cup, scen...) arrive to tell the tales of countless uber-neg reps delivered unto them at the merciless hands of cheaters like nn and ronin


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2005)

A ronin neg would ruin you for life.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 19, 2005)

mm, look at cup now ^^ The only thing that could save him would be a ronin pos rep, but they've deleted their uber-reps, so he's screwed, lol.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't think they've deleted the uber-reps. Last I saw Ronin now goes by Vegeta and still wields the mighty whoopin' stick.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 20, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I don't think they've deleted the uber-reps. Last I saw Ronin now goes by Vegeta and still wields the mighty whoopin' stick.


NN and KK also had been repped by Ronin, and they deleted their 3 million or so point reps.  So now I think there is just Ronin with uber, even though Moe and Dani are catching up.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2005)

Ooh! What are they at now? I wish someone made a most rep thread like the most post ones. I am always curious


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 20, 2005)

m, I know he's vegeta now, and before that he was kisuke, but I thought his uber was gone. lol, I must have missed sth. Maybe I saw where kk and nn had and just assumed he did too. dani and moe are both up there, I don't know how far, but they raise exponentially it seems, lol. I'm fine at close to 30k, that's good enough for me, though there is like 20 people with that much or more now. still, dani, moe and ronin I guess are the only 50k+ I know of, and at least one of them is a cheater


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, Moe, Dani, and Ronin seem to be the rep heavies...I wonder if anyone will ever catch them...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 20, 2005)

_I_ will catch them

<.<  >.>

they are they rep gods. we luminaries are the prophets ^^


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2005)

Prophets, eh? I like the sound of that...

Hark, all ye sinners! Bask in the glory of Moe the Messiah! ing



Man, how long you think until MajinV catches Sayoko for all time post leader? That guy is posting like a madman...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 20, 2005)

When I call your dumb name stand briefly, but then quickly, drop to your knees and forsake all others before me...err...before dani 

I'd say he'll hit 20k in a month or so...that's my guess anyways.

I have to go to bed though, work in the moning :/ ttyl, Big wheel keep on turnin'. Proud Mary keep on burning...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, I work tomorrow, too. I am going to watch a bit of anime and then sleep. I am a senior member here, but I am a broke grad student in real life 

*jkingler listens to Rush, "Working Man"*


----------



## Gooba (Jun 20, 2005)

> Man, how long you think until MajinV catches Sayoko for all time post leader? That guy is posting like a madman...


Who said Sayoko was post leader?  *glances at NN*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2005)

I am not sure I buy NN's post count 

I know Sayo's is legit, but NN's smells fishy. If I learned anything from Gandalf, it's to always trust my nose


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 20, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I am not sure I buy NN's post count
> 
> I know Sayo's is legit, but NN's smells fishy. If I learned anything from Gandalf, it's to always trust my nose



XD

Gandalf is the wise indeed I'd say


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2005)

If Gandalf joined, would he be made a Senior Member?


----------



## Ryu (Jun 20, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Ooh! What are they at now? I wish someone made a most rep thread like the most post ones. I am always curious


There actually is a thread like that somewhere.. I'm not digging it up, but it's there   

*takes a moment to ponder on what would happen to MajinVs postcount if the adminly people really decide to make convothread posts not count* 

*ponders on what would happen to OWN postcount :S *


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 20, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> *takes a moment to ponder on what would happen to MajinVs postcount if the adminly people really decide to make convothread posts not count*


you don't say...


----------



## Sayo (Jun 20, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Who said Sayoko was post leader?  *glances at NN*


NN feels like trendwhoring DD i guess


----------



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> So now I think there is just Ronin with uber, even though Moe and Dani are catching up.



Ronin -    2147483647
Moe/Dani-        50000

 



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> I am not sure I buy NN's post count


Bah! He's legit!

He just spammed up the mod longue alot a few nights ago.
He did it so he could get a unique ninja rank

Oh!
*Makes preparations for Sayoko's 20,000th post party*


----------



## Sayo (Jun 20, 2005)

> *Makes preparations for Sayoko's 20,000th post party*


i haven't posted over 5 messanges a day for the last month and still my p/a/d is 72, something. . .


----------



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i haven't posted over 5 messanges a day for the last month and still my p/a/d is 72, something. . .


Wow, I knew you post less but 5/day? Wow. I'm a bigger spammer know 

I stay out of the convos and art sections, so I'd be hard for me to know that you were posting less.
Though, If you need an extra 1000 posts, let me know >=3


----------



## Sayo (Jun 20, 2005)

> Wow, I knew you post less but 5/day? Wow. I'm a bigger spammer know


oh don't be silly, we all know the board totally sucks compared to the beginn, full of morons and uninteresting topics nowadays .. .


----------



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> oh don't be silly, we all know the board totally sucks compared to the beginn, full of morons and uninteresting topics nowadays .. .


Meh. As long as there are a few interesting regulars, its okay IMO


----------



## Sayo (Jun 20, 2005)

> Meh. As long as there are a few interesting regulars, its okay IMO


sorry kiddo, you came to late and missed the good times, can't help ya there ):


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes, you missed out on the good times.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 20, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Yes, you missed out on the good times.


I totally agree (:


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 20, 2005)

You did too scen.  You joined like around the worst times, around the bitter bickerings and evilness of hatedness.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 20, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> You did too scen.  You joined like around the worst times, around the bitter bickerings and evilness of hatedness.



Hello, first class lurker here. I read all that shit >_O


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 20, 2005)

lol, then notice I said JOINED not lurked.


----------



## illusion (Jun 20, 2005)

*puts on fake mustache* Hey what's goin' on fellow senior members??  


*leans over and whispers to one of the members* hey, do you ever get that chill down your spine, like somebody wants to kill you??


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 20, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> lol, then notice I said JOINED not lurked.


Yes, you're right, my bet XD
Don't kill me now Zero


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 20, 2005)

Ahh...long time no post.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2005)

Scenstar where the hell did you get that awesome sig with Gaara in it? Right now im looking for some stock of post timeskip Naruto so I can get a new sig


----------



## Sayo (Jun 21, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Scenstar where the hell did you get that awesome sig with Gaara in it? Right now im looking for some stock of post timeskip Naruto so I can get a new sig


you know there's something like PM? 
and the artist is written below his sig smartpants. . .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you know there's something like PM?
> and the artist is written below his sig smartpants. . .



Well actually.....



> I totally agree (:





> sorry kiddo, you came to late and missed the good times, can't help ya there ):




*Shrugs shoulders* Shit happens  . I dont feel like being in a fight because its pointless, sarcasm only makes things worse. Usually, people answer threads before pm but since others were talking about stuff I guess it wouldnt hurt to ask a question. Thanks for the help .


----------



## Neenah (Jun 21, 2005)

err...hello......how do u become a senior member^^
i think ive got all the stuff to become a senoir member


----------



## Sketchy (Jun 21, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> err...hello......how do u become a senior member^^
> i think ive got all the stuff to become a senoir member


Teh senior member thingy is given automatically...if you don't fit the criteria you will not becoma a senior member  ...the criteria are on the first page ofcourse XD!!


----------



## Neenah (Jun 21, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> Teh senior member thingy is given automatically...if you don't fit the criteria you will not becoma a senior member  ...the criteria are on the first page ofcourse XD!!


 
ohh.......


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2005)

I guess they don't want total spamtards as seniors XD


----------



## Gooba (Jun 21, 2005)

Yusura, the automated thing isn't working so you need to wait for NN to run it.  He does it every once and a while, so you shouldn't have to wait long.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 21, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Yusura, the automated thing isn't working so you need to wait for NN to run it.  He does it every once and a while, so you shouldn't have to wait long.


He has 5000+ posts, joined in Feb and has 9000+ rep - he should have added last time.... that's weird.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2005)

I think that the convo threads shouldn't count for the post count, if they do.. >.>


----------



## Neenah (Jun 21, 2005)

Lord Of D said:
			
		

> I think that the convo threads shouldn't count for the post count, if they do.. >.>


 
 .....................


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2005)

What? They're 100% spam.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2005)

Apparently the system is messed up. I had that problem myself.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 21, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Apparently thbe system is messed up. I had that problem myself.


yep me too... have to wait until an admin adds you manually (and i am grateful for that)


----------



## Sayo (Jun 21, 2005)

> err...hello......how do u become a senior member^^


first post (doh) 


> i think ive got all the stuff to become a senoir member


yes u fit all the stuff but the system sucks to just ask 1 of the admins to add you manually.




> What? They're 100% spam.


yes but they do count so no point arguing against that.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 21, 2005)

Scenstar said:
			
		

> Hello, first class lurker here. I read all that shit >_O


 I lurked to yet you still said I missed on these magical "good times".... I sense a double standard!  :amazed 

In any case, I think all this nostaglia is silly. It combines the quintessential old person saying "Back in the good old days" all the time, as well the quintessential child making a big deal out of a short amount of time (i.e. I'm comparing making a huge deal out of a few months to a child thinking 10 minutes is an enternity)  



			
				theoneandonly said:
			
		

> yep me too... have to wait until an admin adds you manually (and i am grateful for that)


Actually, you didn't have that problem. You didn't meet the 3000 rep requirement but asked, I had NN run the program, then a few minutes later you meet the requirements. Thus, you had to wait for a full cycle.


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 21, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> I lurked to yet you still said I missed on these magical "good times".... I sense a double standard!  :amazed
> 
> In any case, I think all this nostaglia is silly. It combines the quintessential old person saying "Back in the good old days" all the time, as well the quintessential child making a big deal out of a short amount of time (i.e. I'm comparing making a huge deal out of a few months to a child thinking 10 minutes is an enternity)
> 
> Actually, you didn't have that problem. You didn't meet the 3000 rep requirement but asked, I had NN run the program, then a few minutes later you meet the requirements. Thus, you had to wait for a full cycle.


Dick head =)


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 21, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Dick head =)


Exactly. And then he still dares to say he has nothing against senior members. What alot of crappy crap crap. Ah, teh envy (:


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 21, 2005)

2,000 post points....What kinda BullShit is this!


----------



## Sayo (Jun 21, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> 2,000 post points....What kinda BullShit is this!


bullshit you must succomb to


----------



## Reznor (Jun 21, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Dick head =)


 =)


			
				Scenstar said:
			
		

> Exactly. And then he still dares to say he has nothing against senior members. What alot of crappy crap crap. Ah, teh envy (:


 I have yet to read a single non-ad hominem argument out of you.
*Deletes mod reccomendation*  :amazed 

(And I have meet the prerequisites for being a senior member)

Anyway, I've been around the forums along as you had when I first arrived, yet you thought of yourself as an older member. Double standard number two?  :amazed 

Anyway, you seemed alot more popular back in those days, and my take on why is that back in those "good old days" you weren't always talking about the good old days - you treat having joined early as if it were your only merit. I don't have a problem with older members - I get along with most of them fine. But do you want to be know _just_ by your join date? "That's Scen, he joined in January"....

Do with the this information as you will.


			
				dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> 2,000 post points....What kinda BullShit is this!


In you vs. this forum, you lost. This is one of the terms of your surrender.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 21, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> I have yet to read a single non-ad hominem argument out of you.
> *Deletes mod reccomendation*  :amazed
> 
> (And I have meet the prerequisites for being a senior member)
> ...



Whatever you say rezzie (:


----------



## illusion (Jun 21, 2005)

*still wearing fake mustache* This is so cool, I still haven't been noticed yet........I'm soo in!!  

So ahh, fellow senior members.......lets go string us up some noobz.


----------



## Lammy (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmm...  [winks at illusion80's fake tash]

Gimme another 8 months and I'll rake up the 2000 posts. Psh, I never pump my posts on convo threads or spam anyway, that's what teh mobile phone and MSN/AIM is for...


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 21, 2005)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> Hmm...  [winks at illusion80's fake tash]
> 
> Gimme another 8 months and I'll rake up the 2000 posts. Psh, I never pump my posts on convo threads or spam anyway, that's what teh mobile phone and MSN/AIM is for...


Oh, well aren't you just a lil' fucking saint?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *dimezanime16*
> _2,000 post points...._




yea it is alot it shoulda just been 500 posts if you were within 2 months of this forums creation.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 21, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Actually, you didn't have that problem. You didn't meet the 3000 rep requirement but asked, I had NN run the program, then a few minutes later you meet the requirements. Thus, you had to wait for a full cycle.



oh yeah sorry bout that...


----------



## Procyon (Jun 21, 2005)

Getting closer...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 21, 2005)

> 2,000 post points....What kinda BullShit is this!


It's definitely a conspiracy against you, dude. And I'm in on it! :rofl


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 21, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> It's definitely a conspiracy against you, dude. And I'm in on it! :rofl



it's supposed to be a government secret! now you blew it


----------



## jkingler (Jun 21, 2005)

Blew it? Blew what? My load, because I laugh so hard at people who quibble about senior member requirements?...Maybe


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 21, 2005)

> My load, because I laugh so hard at people who quibble about senior member requirements?...Maybe



WHAT!?! No soup for you.


----------



## illusion (Jun 21, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Getting closer...



Noob alert!! Who let you in here??  

Never mind, don't answer that.......SECURITY!!

*turns to fellow senior members* Can you believe these noobz nowadays?? :amazed


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 21, 2005)

> turns to fellow senior members* Can you believe these noobz nowadays??



Yea, we so need to replace our guard dog and our  attack


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 21, 2005)

just do this:  :spank


----------



## illusion (Jun 21, 2005)

Amen!! We need tighter security to keep those noobz out!! *mustache falls off* :amazed


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 21, 2005)

illusion80 said:
			
		

> Amen!! We need tighter security to keep those noobz out!! *mustache falls off* :amazed



you are finished!  :spank


----------



## illusion (Jun 21, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> you are finished!  :spank



*Judo chops nearest member and runs for the exit*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2005)

Anyone think that we need a Senior member only part of the forums? I dont know what we could access there but it sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 21, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Anyone think that we need a Senior member only part of the forums? I dont know what we could access there but it sounds like a cool idea.


hmm...that's a good idea IMO, but what do we put in a "senior members only"
forums?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats the problem lol. Im thinking of something that we should get. I remember when they first got the idea they said that we get even more things. Hmm let me think....


----------



## Neenah (Jun 21, 2005)

is the system working again...

gomen...srry for the disturbance...-__-


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 21, 2005)

> hmm...that's a good idea IMO, but what do we put in a "senior members only"
> forums?



WE could spam and talk about naruto... but that sounds cliche


----------



## Reznor (Jun 21, 2005)

illusion80 said:
			
		

> Noob alert!! Who let you in here??
> 
> Never mind, don't answer that.......SECURITY!!
> 
> *turns to fellow senior members* Can you believe these noobz nowadays?? :amazed


Giro made a sub-forum =\ XD


			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Anyone think that we need a Senior member only part of the forums? I dont know what we could access there but it sounds like a cool idea.


Isn't the bathhouse semi-exclusive enough?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 22, 2005)

> Isn't the bathhouse semi-exclusive enough?



Thats for dem ol fogies.

We want a senior members one not a senior citizen.

P.S. Don't smite me.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 22, 2005)

> Isn't the bathhouse semi-exclusive enough?


well that's exclusive for 18 years old and above 
how about us senior members?


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 22, 2005)

Holy cow... you guys think about it. When the FLOOD of n00bs who get introduced to Naruto due to the dubs hit the Forums, you'll be damn glad for the sanity break of a seperate forum you could post in without seeing the same n00b questions five times.

Yep, if I was senior, that's what I'd be pushing for. You just know it's going to be bad. People who can't be bothered to read the manga or dl fansubs.... they'll have all the bad dub turns of phrase and the picky details and discrepencies to fight over due to bad dub.

Senior Forum Section! *w00t!* Go forum!

So I won't be able to join for a while. Knowing that someday.... will get me through the bad times. (like explaining for the fiftygazillionth time what a kancho is...)


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 22, 2005)

A senior forum is actually not such a bad idea


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 22, 2005)

Damn right. It may seem like just another place to spam right now... but if the admins and such are worried about *that* they can always make it another area where posts don't count. No, it'll come in very handly later.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 22, 2005)

I would go there. I might even post respectable threads


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 22, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I would go there. I might even post respectable threads


Exactly. Same here XD


----------



## jkingler (Jun 22, 2005)

Whoa. Another name change, and now it doesn't even have Scen in it...I am doomed to forget who you are, dude XD


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 22, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Whoa. Another name change, and now it doesn't even have Scen in it...I am doomed to forget who you are, dude XD


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

It's mainly because everybody keeps associating Scenester/Scenstar with negative things and I don't want that anymore so I took distant of that name somehow ;(


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 22, 2005)

"everybody" or the regulars who know who you are anyway? I'm pretty sure the people who associate stuff are the ones who've been here forever - and they won't be fooled by a name change. 

Just think of all those new followers you'll be confusing!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 22, 2005)

And now marty hates your name, because he is so anti-name-change


----------



## Sayo (Jun 22, 2005)

> It's mainly because everybody keeps associating Scenester/Scenstar with negative things and I don't want that anymore so I took distant of that name somehow ;(


so you change your name everyday with the intention no1 know's who you are and every1 acts nice to you like your a new member? 
err, . . we're not goldfishes with the memory of 1,5 seconds o_O


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 22, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> so you change your name everyday with the intention no1 know's who you are and every1 acts nice to you like your a new member?
> err, . . we're not goldfishes with the memory of 1,5 seconds o_O



Wrong. First of all, I don't change my name everyday -_-
Second of all, if I really wanted -that- I wouldn't wear signs with Scenester on it now would I smartpants. 
I just do it to not be associated with it at first sight and also for change and personal reasons.
On a final note, people who act idiotic towards me with that level of negativity, are mere goldfishes to me.

@ JK: ;D

@ skmt: It's mainly for change. Change is good XD


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2005)

My rep is at 7247... It's just my posts i have to work on...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2005)

My rep is very high and the post thing was a problem but hopefully I should increase them both.


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2005)

How high is your rep?


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 22, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I would go there. I might even post respectable threads


yup! same here


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2005)

My reps around 10000.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 22, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> My rep is very high





			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> My reps around 10000.


43000 here 

but ofcourse there's always some1 bigger than you, *stares at people with higher rep*  *hides knife behind back*  laa-dee-daa  . .. .


----------



## Sayo (Jun 22, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> My rep is very high





			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> My reps around 10000.


43000 here 

but ofcourse there's always some1 bigger than you, *stares at people with higher rep*  *hides knife behind back*  laa-dee-daa  . .. .


----------



## Jun (Jun 22, 2005)

*? la Killer Instinct*

Do-Do-do-do-DOUUUUBBBLLLEEEE POOSSTTTERRRR!!!!


----------



## Lammy (Jun 22, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Giro made a sub-forum =\ XD




Shiiiyat, what do you all do there? Play checkers and eat dried prunes?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 22, 2005)

I have about 30k now but I will never hit senior member. I have work now and only about 15 minutes a day on the comp :/ I don't know if I even care about senior-ism anymore. I should have just took it when dani said she'd upgrade me, lol. Then I could let go of the compulsive desire, lol.


----------



## Utz (Jun 22, 2005)

o.O Nice rep points Sayoko, I think only a few have higher, probably Ronin and NN...Occa has around 25k if I remember correctly!


----------



## Reznor (Jun 22, 2005)

> A senior forum is actually not such a bad idea


I'll think about it


----------



## Utz (Jun 22, 2005)

Yah that would be a nifty idea...it'd be a kewl little place for us losers to hang out :X


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 22, 2005)

> Yah that would be a nifty idea...it'd be a kewl little place for us losers to hang out :X



losers?......OMFG!   yup it's a great idea!


----------



## Utz (Jun 22, 2005)

It would be a good idea though...have it as just a place for zeh Se/\/10r Members to chat and make fun of ALL of the non-Se/\/10r Members...:X


----------



## Jun (Jun 22, 2005)

I approve!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> 43000 here
> 
> but ofcourse there's always some1 bigger than you, *stares at people with higher rep*  *hides knife behind back*  laa-dee-daa  . .. .



Yep. Eventually everyones rep will get higher and higher and new ranks will be made. Complicated surpassing the system huh?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 22, 2005)

illusion80 said:
			
		

> Noob alert!! Who let you in here??
> 
> Never mind, don't answer that.......SECURITY!!
> 
> *turns to fellow senior members* Can you believe these noobz nowadays??



  :darn


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 22, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> I'll think about it


That decision isn't up to you by far -_O


----------



## Neenah (Jun 22, 2005)

hummmm a senoir subforum.......not bad at all^^


----------



## Sayo (Jun 22, 2005)

A senior subfrum based on?
random topics, no offense but maybe sucha thing will be fun for the first few days but after that it will be dead, but hey, those are just my guesses =/


----------



## Gooba (Jun 22, 2005)

33 people does not a subform make.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 22, 2005)

But grow it will.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 22, 2005)

Aye, it will grow....I'm nearly a quarter there, and I am _*not*_ a newbie!


----------



## illusion (Jun 22, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Aye, it will grow....I'm nearly a quarter there, and I am _*not*_ a newbie!



*this time wearing a fake afro* You can't fool us.........we see right through your disguise, noob!! *tries to pull off Giro's hair, but it won't budge*


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 22, 2005)

> *this time wearing a fake afro* You can't fool us.........we see right through your disguise, noob!! *tries to pull off Giro's hair, but it won't budge*



So thats how it will be when I get 25 -_-.


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 22, 2005)

*runs in, throws a cherry pit at illusion80, and runs back out again*

....hm.

*runs back in and hugs Giro, leaves once more*


----------



## illusion (Jun 22, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> *runs in, throws a cherry pit at illusion80, and runs back out again*
> 
> ....hm.
> 
> *runs back in and hugs Giro, leaves once more*



*cherry pit gets stuck in illusions fro* Damnit.........who thew that!!!  *takes afro off to get the cherry pit out* :amazed Damnit..........yeah, yeah.......I know where the exit is. 

skmt999: and don't come back you noob!!

illusion: *stops for a second*    *then continues waliking*


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 22, 2005)

michaelbirotte said:
			
		

> But grow it will.


of course it will...


----------



## Reznor (Jun 22, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i didn't new you ran the forum  :amazed


I didn't know that you were an admin either :amazed


			
				Adiemus said:
			
		

> That decision isn't up to you by far -_O


Actually, scen, in a sense it is. I bring suggestions I deem worthy into the mod longue. If I don't present it in the mod longue, it isn't going to be considered, now is it?

And I've also decided, thanks to you, that it is a bad idea. I'm not doing it now


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 22, 2005)

illusion80 said:
			
		

> skmt999: and don't come back you noob!!
> 
> illusion: *stops for a second*    *then continues waliking*


! :amazed  I didn't say that!   

Darn n?bs, anyway.. thinking they can sneak in here..... 

So, where was I? Oh, yeah!

*sidles up to hug Giro again, and sneaks some cherry pits in Giro's pockets.*


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 22, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Actually, scen, in a sense it is. I bring suggestions I deem worthy into the mod longue. If I don't present it in the mod longue, it isn't going to be considered, now is it?
> 
> And I've also decided, thanks to you, that it is a bad idea. I'm not doing it now



well cmon now..it's a great idea!


----------



## Reznor (Jun 22, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> well cmon now..it's a great idea!


I'm sorry, but Scen made me loss interest. Blame him.

Anyway, I think it would be a bad idea. It would deprive the rest of the board of alot of its members - too many people would just hide in there.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 22, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but Scen made me loss interest. Blame him.
> 
> Anyway, I think it would be a bad idea. It would deprive the rest of the board of alot of its members - too many people would just hide in there.


Don't blame your shortcomings on me, kay twiddledoo? thx (:


----------



## Reznor (Jun 22, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> Don't blame your shortcomings on me, kay twiddledoo? thx (:


Hey, I just don't like the idea anymore, Scen. Sowwy


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 22, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Hey, I just don't like the idea anymore, Scen. Sowwy


It's not like you had anything real to say about it to begin with -_-

*slaps Rezzie*

The blameZors! >O


----------



## jkingler (Jun 22, 2005)

> too many people would just hide in there


I pretty much hide in here, too *jkingler points out that he is always invisible*

I like the idea, and I have already helped you finance your campaign. Whaddaya say?


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 22, 2005)

Rez. Just for that I'm getting online and suggesting the idea to the others. 8^P
You aren't the only one who gets to decide if it's a bad idea or not.

I doubt it would become a case of the Seniors 'hiding' in there and not posting anywhere else. Who would abandon the FC's like that!? No, I'm positive it would be more like a refuge where they could go to rant about the stupidities of the new brand of n00bs without worrying about said n00bs reading and getting upset.

Suggest it anyway, and see what the others think. I'd like to know there's a place I can talk about things that haven't been hashed over seven zillion times each time like it was the first.

edit: Hey! NN says you already suggested it! You deceitful Monkey! Don't be so serious when you're playing around, I can't tell!  :S


----------



## Reznor (Jun 22, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> edit: Hey! NN says you already suggested it! You deceitful Monkey! Don't be so serious when you're playing around, I can't tell!  :S


:

At least you have the ability to find out, instead of freak out  (:


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 22, 2005)

Meh. It was too late when I found out. Scen was on irc at the same time. Had he not been there... I might have shaddup and let him wonder.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 22, 2005)

lol...Teh Cherry Pits! *Puts them in fishtanks*
*Hugs*


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 23, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> :
> 
> At least you have the ability to find out, instead of freak out  (:




well good then..


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 23, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Meh. It was too late when I found out. Scen was on irc at the same time. Had he not been there... I might have shaddup and let him wonder.


Why would I wonder baka. Has the thought never crossed your mind that I just played along with Rez -_-


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2005)

Play along with Rez? Who would do that?


----------



## Reznor (Jun 23, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Play along with Rez? Who would do that?


*Moderates ingler*


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 23, 2005)

nuuuu! Not more moderation!!!! Ah, the balance is coming undone!!! Ruun for the hiiiilllssss!!!111

*throws cherry pits in general direction of Rez, ingler and Scen, and runs!*


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 23, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> nuuuu! Not more moderation!!!! Ah, the balance is coming undone!!! Ruun for the hiiiilllssss!!!111
> 
> *throws cherry pits in general direction of Rez, ingler and Scen, and runs!*


WTF?!
...i know you're trying to say something....i don't understand


----------



## jkingler (Jun 23, 2005)

Just smile and nod, TOTO. It will get you through a lot of life's more confusing situations and you usually come out on top


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 23, 2005)

Stop being invisible ! 

yay for cherrypits ;D~~

Oh and *stabs rez*


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 23, 2005)

hmm..may i ask who is TOTO?


----------



## illusion (Jun 23, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I pretty much hide in here, too *jkingler points out that he is always invisible*
> 
> I like the idea, and I have already helped you finance your campaign. Whaddaya say?



OMG, that's it, JK you're a genious!! *goes invisible*..........*and takes clothes off*  

illusion: This is gonna be great!! *whispers in skmt's ear* Kill all noobz. 

Skmt999: WTF, why are you naked??  

illusion: : She can't be talking to me, I'm invisible.  

Skmt999: *throws cherry pit*

illusion: *direct hit on the nads* OMG, she really can see me! *drops to the floor in pain*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 23, 2005)

Today, while I was walking on the road of life, I picked up these cherry pits and threw them at the couple walking next to me as they were doing naughty naughty things.


----------



## gunslingerblack (Jun 23, 2005)

haha i would probably almost be at senior member status had the page not crashed and reset so many times in the past... i think the last time i made it to chuunin before the page died, hope it doestn' happen anymore


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah? what of it?


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 27, 2005)

hey, gunslinger - I thought it said in the first post or so that if your post count had been reset, to contact someone about it and they'd figure it out. If you're pretty sure you'd have over the requirements, tell someone. Doesn't hurt to ask.

(why am I in here? it's well past my bedtime again. if I stay up much longer, I'm going to hear the morning birds!)


----------



## Reznor (Jun 27, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> hey, gunslinger - I thought it said in the first post or so that if your post count had been reset, to contact someone about it and they'd figure it out. If you're pretty sure you'd have over the requirements, tell someone. Doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> (why am I in here? it's well past my bedtime again. if I stay up much longer, I'm going to hear the morning birds!)



He doesn't appear to be a regular poster, though. I see weeks between his more recent posts, even.


----------



## Neenah (Jun 27, 2005)

**wonders if im a senoir member now**


----------



## Utz (Jun 27, 2005)

You should be Yussie o.O You have way over the post count and most likely the rep requirement as well. Maybe an Admind hasn't seen that yet to manually do it?


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2005)

> if I stay up much longer, I'm going to hear the morning birds!


Those fuckers...It's like they are chirping "sleep, sleep, sleep, sleep, sleep, sleep!"


I am now a senior member in multiple senses. I have a big ava and I get discounts because I am at the age where insurance companies had gambled I would already be dead XD.


----------



## Lammy (Jun 27, 2005)

I didn't realise I already was one...


----------



## Reznor (Jun 27, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Those fuckers...It's like they are chirping "sleep, sleep, sleep, sleep, sleep, sleep!"
> 
> 
> I am now a senior member in multiple senses. I have a big ava and I get discounts because I am at the age where insurance companies had gambled I would already be dead XD.


Guess who took there bet


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2005)

I bet with the house, too. I lost all my money, but at least I have my dentures and my bad luck! ing


----------



## Reznor (Jun 27, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I bet with the house, too. I lost all my money, but at least I have my dentures and my bad luck! ing


Nono. I was the one that everyone was betting against.

Couldn't have done it without you. 
*Gives 2% of earnings*


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2005)

2%?!?  I would be happy, if I weren't still so poor...

*jkingler uses this 2% to buy his Senior Grand Slam*


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 1, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> 2%?!?  I would be happy, if I weren't still so poor...
> 
> *jkingler uses this 2% to buy his Senior Grand Slam*


whut? 

Too late! RASENGAN!


----------



## Sayo (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

>


----------



## sik4rilz (Jul 1, 2005)

thats a lot of frkin posts...lol.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2005)

sik4rilz said:
			
		

> thats a lot of frkin posts...lol.


Nah. I had a bijllion before they reset my post count.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 1, 2005)

@Rez: I caught you a delicious bass.

*jkingler presents bass to rez*



*jkingler smacks rez with said bass *


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @Rez: I caught you a delicious bass.
> 
> *jkingler presents bass to rez*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 1, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Nah. I had a bijllion before they reset my post count.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 1, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Nah. I had a bijllion before they reset my post count.


am i sensing jelousy


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> am i sensing jelousy


Would you like me to be jealous? ^_^


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 1, 2005)

Jealous of what? The bass? 

 There, that should take care of things. ;-)


----------



## Sayo (Jul 1, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Would you like me to be jealous? ^_^


the Q. is, do you desire jelousy? 

@ skmt - Nandeska? o_?


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> the Q. is, do you desire jelousy?


I could fire that back as a question again, but I'll concede. 

Yes, I am jealous.
*envies Sayoko* 

(Copies old post to get post count up )


----------



## Sayo (Jul 1, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Yes, I am jealous.
> **envies Sayoko**


hmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmm . . .


Hm? Wha?

Why is that part bold? 



			
				skmt999 said:
			
		

> Jealous of what? The bass?


what if cod was one of us?


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 1, 2005)

Aaaaahhwww! That was horrible, Rez. Cod, indeed.
Just another demonstration of squid pro quo. *smacks own forehead*


----------



## I RUN SHIT (Jul 1, 2005)

THERE'S A LOTA NERD IN THERE, NO DOUBT BOUT THAT.

AKATSUKI > ALL. BELIEVE DA HYPE.


----------



## Shishou (Jul 1, 2005)

Give Us Back The Rep Viewing God Damn It! Efn Wflerkfbsklfjejkfbsejkfedkdfnkedfejfkjfl Djkjxdkblkjdvlfjakwj


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 2, 2005)

*wishes he wasn't a senior member* 

and @ Shishou: agreed.


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 2, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Aaaaahhwww! That was horrible, Rez. Cod, indeed.
> Just another demonstration of squid pro quo. *smacks own forehead*


don't make me call the carps, you guys...i have no self control


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah that was the best feature. Now all we get is a big avatar.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 2, 2005)

well rez what gives? ppl want the rep viewing option to be back on...
but i'm fine whether there is or there isn't.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 2, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> well rez what gives? ppl want the rep viewing option to be back on...
> but i'm fine whether there is or there isn't.


It's only useful for rep abuse. 



			
				I RUN SHIT said:
			
		

> THERE'S A LOTA NERD IN THERE, NO DOUBT BOUT THAT.
> 
> AKATSUKI > ALL. BELIEVE DA HYPE.


Haha. I banned this guy. Then he make a new account, but I banned it too while he was still registering


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 2, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> It's only useful for rep abuse.



*points at Martryn*



			
				reznor said:
			
		

> Haha. I banned this guy. Then he make a new account, but I banned it too while he was still registering


good! if the does it again IP ban him!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 2, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> *points at Martryn*


 :amazed
*looks at Martryn*
*Thinks only of the owner or Anti Mod FC*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 2, 2005)

Damn, banning someone mid registration. The hand of justice is swift here on NF


----------



## Sayo (Jul 2, 2005)

I RUN SHIT said:
			
		

> THERE'S A LOTA NERD IN THERE, NO DOUBT BOUT THAT.
> 
> AKATSUKI > ALL. BELIEVE DA HYPE.


hello dear asshole who's getting prolly owned as we speak in his ban thread (:


----------



## Utz (Jul 2, 2005)

Bwahaha I get to see who repped me XD Comforts of working for Shannaro! 

@ I RUN SHIT-- can you say, I GOT BANNED ?


----------



## Shishou (Jul 2, 2005)

*brain twitch*

n00bs bad repping me for dumb shit, being pussies and not leaving name....   Nothing pisses me off more...


Take me off the Senior Membership please, the only reason I ever wanted it in the first place was for rep viewing.  That is gone, now it is worthless to me.  This pisses me off more than 16Sasuke's and LotU combined.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 2, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> Bwahaha I get to see who repped me XD Comforts of working for Shannaro!


Aah, the comforts of working for the Forums 



> hello dear asshole who's getting prolly owned as we speak in his ban thread (:


He hasn't made one  I really wanted to watch that.



> *brain twitch*
> 
> n00bs bad repping me for dumb shit, being pussies and not leaving name.... Nothing pisses me off more...
> 
> ...


Why not just stay on, it isn't like being a Senior Member makes you unable to do stuff.

The viewing who neg reps you just lead to revenge rep.  I don't see any good reason to reinstate it that outweighs that abuse.  If you can think of something please let me know, and maybe it will convince the admins to give it back.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 2, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> The viewing who neg reps you just lead to revenge rep.  I don't see any good reason to reinstate it that outweighs that abuse.  If you can think of something please let me know, and maybe it will convince the admins to give it back.


That, and if we take someone off, next time we run the program one would be repromoted. XD


----------



## Shishou (Jul 2, 2005)

So it is ok for various n00bs and trolls to bad rep like dumb fucks, but it isn't ok for old time members of the forums, to view who repped them?

Lacks logic, I say.



Taking it away is like giving a fat kid a piece of cake, letting him taste the frosting, then taking it away and eating it in front of him.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 2, 2005)

> Taking it away is like giving a fat kid a piece of cake, letting him taste the frosting, then taking it away and eating it in front of him.


It is better than giving it to him, and having him... ummmm... abuse it horribly... somehow.


----------



## Shishou (Jul 2, 2005)

If he wants to be fat, let him be fat.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 2, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> If he wants to be fat, let him be fat.



So you are saying let "revenge rep" go on and let people fighht against eachother?

My view on this manner is usually users who have the requirements for a senior,  have some maturity to themsleves and they wouldn't really care if a person negative reps them once.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 2, 2005)

I would eat the cake in front of the kid 

But I want the ability to see who repped back >.<

Dilemmas!!!

Could we at least see who pos repped us? I would like that, since I can always ask who negged, but it is a pain to ask who pos'ed, ya know?


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 2, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Taking it away is like giving a fat kid a piece of cake, letting him taste the frosting, then taking it away and eating it in front of him.



*reps*

That's so fucking true and very fitting (:



			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> It is better than giving it to him, and having him... ummmm... abuse it horribly... somehow.



.... 


			
				Shishou said:
			
		

> If he wants to be fat, let him be fat.


Exactly.


			
				Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> My view on this manner is usually users who have the requirements for a senior,  have some maturity to themsleves and they wouldn't really care if a person negative reps them once.


Wrong. It's because we're tired of having to ask who neg repped us all the time hence the option to see it.

All of this could be easily solved by just disabling reppower from those who abuse it as not -everybody- does that when they have the option to see who repped them -_-


----------



## Shishou (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't think I abused viewing reps.

If some asshole neg reps me, with no reason, and no name, thus being a pussy.  They deserve to be neg repped.

If they leave a valid reason, then by all means, its fine.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 2, 2005)

^ Agreed. I hate dickheads who just neg rep me with the message 'bitch' and not even leaving their name. That's just crap -_-


----------



## jkingler (Jul 2, 2005)

We're beating a dead horse here, fellas.

*jkingler decides to kick the horse a bit*


> this could be easily solved by just disabling reppower from those who abuse it as not -everybody- does that when they have the option to see who repped them -_-


I agree with this. I've never once revenge repped. Sure, I remember who left the rep, and it is much harder for those people to get or stay in my good graces--but that happens even when I have to ask a mod who did it.


> I hate dickheads who just neg rep me with the message 'bitch' and not even leaving their name.


I don't hate them, but I do think they are morons. But honestly, why neg someone for negging you? Fighting fire with fire, in this case, just makes a bigger fire that Smokey would rather not have to put out...

Just tell your friendly neighborhood smoderman all about it. They'll probably wipe the neg. 

I prefer to get someone back the old fashioned way--ignoring them or trolling them, depending on what I think will most aggravate the offender.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 2, 2005)

You guys have been here so long and you don't even read this thread:

Take The quiz yourself!

So, what if you get negative repped?  You guys have over  3,000 rep whats gonna happen 3,000 to 2, 998?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 2, 2005)

Been there, read that. 

I am not complaining about neg-reppers--I am chewing on sour grapes because I like the taste


----------



## Reznor (Jul 2, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Whoa, didn't even notice the similarity until you called attention to it
> 
> Consider my post edited. Do the same with yours, if you please


I'm going to have to ask you not to double post


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 2, 2005)

well if some n00b neg repped me i'll give him a pos rep for being brave enough 
EDIT: hmm...maybe not. i'll just ignore


----------



## jkingler (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, better to ignore it. Or go Vash on them. Or else neg them later when they have surely earned it


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 2, 2005)

yeah i'll stalk them until they make the wrong move (or post)


----------



## Utz (Jul 2, 2005)

W00tage I'm a Senior Member now XD *points at post count* Bigger ava!! yay


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 3, 2005)

well, well, well....congrats


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 3, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> W00tage I'm a Senior Member now XD *points at post count* Bigger ava!! yay



you madman!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2005)

Here is the solution to all the neg reps, get thich skin.  I have been saying it for months, and I am going to keep doing it until people learn.  Who the hell cares if you get -4 rep out of 20000?  I got this, and I just laughed out loud.

I doubt you can get much worse than that, and I didn't give a damn.  Rep is irrelevant, and so you shouldn't get worked up over it.


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 3, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Who the hell cares *if you get -4 rep out of 20000*?



and thats why you don't care...


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2005)

dbcomix said:
			
		

> and thats why you don't care...


I was refering to Shishou's, which is between 15k and 25k. mine is 32k now

But, I was arguing the same points back when I only had 300.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 3, 2005)

yup me too....


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 3, 2005)

i have no idea what your talkin about.....

oh... i see...


----------



## Shishou (Jul 3, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Here is the solution to all the neg reps, get thich skin.  I have been saying it for months, and I am going to keep doing it until people learn.  Who the hell cares if you get -4 rep out of 20000?  I got this, and I just laughed out loud.
> 
> I doubt you can get much worse than that, and I didn't give a damn.  Rep is irrelevant, and so you shouldn't get worked up over it.



Because, you see, I live by the principle...  "I shall deal back the pain you caused me, 10 fold."

And because of the 20k rep, that little n00b won't be able to even manage a Red rep.  Because fucktards like that, should be able to do any slight damage with their trolling.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2005)

I think its fun when we can see who negrepped us. I can understand a negrep but when its something thats not even my fault, for example Uchiha fanboys, thats when they deserve to get negrepped back. 

Seriously, I got negrepped one time for saying I didnt like the Sharingan. It came with the message "BITCH YOU BETTER LIKE THE FUCKING SHARINGAN!!! ITACHI PWNS!!!!!!". I assumed It was LotU but I didnt even check to see who it was.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 3, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Because, you see, I live by the principle...  "I shall deal back the pain you caused me, 10 fold."


That ethos is why the senior member's rep viewing is gone.


			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Seriously, I got negrepped one time for saying I didnt like the Sharingan. It came with the message "BITCH YOU BETTER LIKE THE FUCKING SHARINGAN!!! ITACHI PWNS!!!!!!". I assumed It was LotU but I didnt even check to see who it was.


 I looked through your history - I didn't see the rep you are talking about - and almost all of LotU's reps (pos or neg I dunno) had no comment.

Though, it looks like you declared rep war on him and support a movement specifically opposing him, so I don't really see a problem if he neg reps you at all.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2005)

I didnt say it was LotU, I said it was probably him. I dont know for sure though lol. However, I do remember being negrepped for something about Sasuke. If I remember, User Name did it. Also Rez if you checked my rep, did you see when I was negrepped for my opinion on the final Naruto and Sasuke battle? . Koopo said something about it . 

I dont know for sue. Its not like I started the opposition to declare war against him. I didnt even make the sig. I just posted it up like the person that made it and people wanted it so they took it. I didnt start it, we just didnt like each other at all back then. You know how the Naruto vs Sasuke topics go. For some reason he's always the main Sasuke supporter and im always the main Naruto one. Thats how it was back then. 

The point is that becoming a Senior member was something good. Now all we get is a big avatar. I do remember when it first came that someone said we will be given other great offers. What else are we going to get?


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

Ugh. Stop whining about goddamn reps -_-

Nothing matters and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2005)

I agree. If you dont like it you can have it disabled. High rep really is good to get though. I like comparing rep from time to time with other people. Post count too


----------



## Reznor (Jul 3, 2005)

@KN: I didn't say that you said that is was LotU, but I came across a few interesting reps in your history:
Down with LotU's rep! -Shishou 

I don't know the context of this rep. But I'll just say - No rep warring. 

Senior member do have other features - (PM space is increased)


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

PM space is increased by 50 and I still have problems with my inbox being full XD

Oh.. whatever. The hell with it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> @KN: I didn't say that you said that is was LotU, but I came across a few interesting reps in your history:
> Down with LotU's rep! -Shishou
> 
> I don't know the context of this rep. But I'll just say - No rep warring.
> ...



I remember that one. To make a long story short it ended up being Naruto vs Sasuke again . 

Yeah our box is increased. I didnt notice it until now though lol.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2005)

> The point is that becoming a Senior member was something good. Now all we get is a big avatar. I do remember when it first came that someone said we will be given other great offers. What else are we going to get?


How about a big glass of shut the hell up.  The mods and admins decided to be nice and offer something to people who had been here a while, and it got abused so they took part of it away.  They are under no obligation to give you privileges.  If they decided to take away the larger avatar and just give you the PM space you should still thank them for it.  The admins took the time to discuss this in length, then code in a seperate usergroup just for you, and create a program to add people to it, just to be nice to you.  Now look what they get for all their effort, the people they are helping bitching and moaning that they aren't getting more, and complaining about losing something they abused, or definitly would abuse (Shishou).  Be happy with what they gave you, stop being spoiled children.

This is the biggest case of looking a gift horse in the mouth that I have ever seen.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

> The point is that becoming a Senior member was something good. Now all we get is a big avatar. I do remember when it first came that someone said we will be given other great offers. What else are we going to get?





			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> This is the biggest case of looking a gift horse in the mouth that I have ever seen.


taking things away after giving them is a big mistake, no need to be aggresive towards him since my thread about the signs was about the same, you give people the option to have more abilities but it get's abused after 10 min, but i think it's a bit unfair towards us normall members what you are saying since your a mod now, don't get cocky.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2005)

> i think it's a bit unfair towards us normall members what you are saying since your a mod now, don't get cocky.


I wasn't a mod back when the rep viewing was disabled, and I just said "oh well"  I thought I wasn't even known by the mods/admins, let alone being considered for modship, so my view back then wasn't tainted by knowing I would be getting it back anyways.  I don't know if you saw many of my posts when people would bitch about something dumb, but they always came off like this, being modded didn't make my any different.  I probably would have said everything I did verbatem if I wasn't.  The only reason I didn't before is because there was no need for it back then. 

Hell, I wouldn't complain if they made me a special usergroup where I was still a mod, but I couldn't see who repped me.  I would still be grateful for the extra PM space, avy size, and powers..

Yes, it was a mistake to give you that power and to take it away, but that isn't the mod's fault that they were forced to.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2005)

Technically, I wasnt even mad in the post that Gooba responded to. I should have put a  smiley there but it sounds like he thinks im mad or something lol. I think you need to calm down a bit. Nothing here was meant to be offensive. You took it the wrong way.

I was just saying is that I specifically remember them saying that and I was going to see if they were going to do anything or not. Not saying that I want them too but I want to be informed her. Not a bit deal.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2005)

KN, I wasn't talking about just you, I was talking about everyone who has been bitching and moaning in this thread.  Your post just had the best setup for a phrase I have always wanted to use.  I think the glass thing made me seem more mad than I was, it was just an expression that fit, I am not actually uberpissed, more like slightly peeved.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

> I wasn't a mod back when the rep viewing was disabled, and I just said "oh well" I thought I wasn't even known by the mods/admins, let alone being considered for modship, so my view back then wasn't tainted by knowing I would be getting it back anyways. I don't know if you saw many of my posts when people would bitch about something dumb, but they always came off like this, being modded didn't make my any different. I probably would have said everything I did verbatem if I wasn't. The only reason I didn't before is because there was no need for it back then.
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't complain if they made me a special usergroup where I was still a mod, but I couldn't see who repped me. I would still be grateful for the extra PM space, avy size, and powers..
> 
> Yes, it was a mistake to give you that power and to take it away, but that isn't the mod's fault that they were forced to.


trust me after a while you get enough of these complaining people and you just get the urge to tell them to fuck off, instead of discussing a sollution instead of just taking away their options, always think twice be4 dealing with sucha situation. . .

im not warning you or something but take it into consideration, if you feel pissed off by some1 elses comments just take a step back and react calm on it with a suggestion.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> How about a big glass of shut the hell up.  The mods and admins decided to be nice and offer something to people who had been here a while, and it got abused so they took part of it away.  They are under no obligation to give you privileges.  If they decided to take away the larger avatar and just give you the PM space you should still thank them for it.  The admins took the time to discuss this in length, then code in a seperate usergroup just for you, and create a program to add people to it, just to be nice to you.  Now look what they get for all their effort, the people they are helping bitching and moaning that they aren't getting more, and complaining about losing something they abused, or definitly would abuse (Shishou).  Be happy with what they gave you, stop being spoiled children.
> 
> This is the biggest case of looking a gift horse in the mouth that I have ever seen.



Mods are supposed to set an example they say. I rest my case -_-



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> taking things away after giving them is a big mistake, no need to be aggresive towards him since my thread about the signs was about the same, you give people the option to have more abilities but it get's abused after 10 min, but i think it's a bit unfair towards us normall members what you are saying since your a mod now, don't get cocky.



100 % agreed.



			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> I wasn't a mod back when the rep viewing was disabled, and I just said "oh well"  I thought I wasn't even known by the mods/admins, let alone being considered for modship, so my view back then wasn't tainted by knowing I would be getting it back anyways.



How nice for you.



> Hell, I wouldn't complain if they made me a special usergroup where I was still a mod, but I couldn't see who repped me.  I would still be grateful for the extra PM space, avy size, and powers..



Indeed. I agree with this one aswell. I couldn't care less about my PM space because 'it will never be enough anyways' so to speak..



> Yes, it was a mistake to give you that power and to take it away, but that isn't the mod's fault that they were forced to.



No one is blaming the mods as mods can't change usergroups.



			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> I think the glass thing made me seem more mad than I was, it was just an expression that fit, I am not actually uberpissed, more like slightly peeved.



You haven't gotten the slightest idea about how it feels to be -really- pissed off. Yet, you don't even see me blatantly making remarks like that towards idiots now do you?



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> if you feel pissed off by some1 elses comments just take a step back and react calm on it with a suggestion.



Exactly.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2005)

> Mods are supposed to set an example they say. I rest my case -_-


I did, I was nice and polite about it for a long while, and you guys kept complaining.  Look over Rez's and my earlier posts in here, as well as the other "forum leaders" you will see we were cordial.  Anyways, that is a figure of speech which fit his question.  Also, there is no rule against telling people who are complaining up a storm to shut the hell up.  If you see me spend 5 pages whining about not being given smod priviledges (that I have no rightful claim to) you can tell me to shut the hell up, and I hope that you and everyone else would.



> No one is blaming the mods as mods can't change usergroups.


I used mods as a collective term for mods/smods/admins/advisors/supporting staff.  No one should blame the admins either, blame those Senior Memebers who abused the system and revenge repped.



> You haven't gotten the slightest idea about how it feels to be -really- pissed off. Yet, you don't even see me blatantly making remarks like that towards idiots now do you?


Says the guy who has gotten banned for flaming.  Also, you have no clue how pissed I have been.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

> I did, I was nice and polite about it for a long while, and you guys kept complaining.


that is not a excuse to be hostile, see it like this:  no mather how moronic and bitchy the members are you as a mod must always remain calm and be ready to fix the prob with a working sollution  . .. .

@ scen and goob - stop urinating oil on eachothers fire =o


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I did, I was nice and polite about it for a long while, and you guys kept complaining.  Look over Rez's and my earlier posts in here, as well as the other "forum leaders" you will see we were cordial.  Anyways, that is a figure of speech which fit his question.  Also, there is no rule against telling people who are complaining up a storm to shut the hell up.  If you see me spend 5 pages whining about not being given smod priviledges (that I have no rightful claim to) you can tell me to shut the hell up, and I hope that you and everyone else would.



Do not tell me to shut up. I merely agreed with Cel because they are indeed far better ways to express your 'dissagreement' with certain posts. 



> I used mods as a collective term for mods/smods/admins/advisors/supporting staff.  No one should blame the admins either, blame those Senior Memebers who abused the system and revenge repped



Why would I want to blame anybody? Learn to read. I just stated I couldn't care less about all the extra options -_-



> Says the guy who has gotten banned for flaming.  Also, you have no clue how pissed I have been.



.... okay mister. What you on about? That was months ago in a past long gone and I haven't flamed since then. Get your information straight instead of using past events against somebody because that only means you have no other way to defend your point which equals weakness.

I do however retract what I said about being pissed. I indeed have no clue about that fact as you don't either about me. My mistake.

Again, I'm on your side on this one, exactly why are you attacking me?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2005)

/me steps out

Finals words:  Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

/me steps out aswell while agreeing with the above statement (;


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 3, 2005)

*stabs scen and gooba in their faces*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, that was a fun page.

- Back to senior member stuff -


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 3, 2005)

*stabs rez and pulls his hair*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 3, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> *stabs rez and pulls his hair*


Good  job.


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 3, 2005)

Thank you.  *shares a watermelon bacardi* thats like, my favorite drink now.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

the big Q. are NF mods capable of having a normall discussion with members or do they also think everything is ment hostile if the message doesn't contain a optimistic smiley!?

<edit>  this message sounds sarcastic but if you add a "" smiley it sounds more like a joke. 


SMILEYS ARE THE SOURCE OF OUR FLAMING!!?!?!?


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 3, 2005)

O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O*pokes cel*O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

lay off the crack .. .


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm high on life.  HIYAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> SMILEYS ARE THE SOURCE OF OUR FLAMING!!?!?!?


That must be why they are disabled in the courts  :amazed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2005)

Ummm..........anyway lol . Atleast everyones ok now. Smileys actually help in stopping flames I think lol. Like my post. If I put the "" smiley then nothing probably would have happened lol. Anyway, being a Senior member is good when Naruto comes to America. Just imagine all the Naruton00bs saying all sorts of stuff. Really evens things out .


----------



## Misk (Jul 4, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Ummm..........anyway lol . Atleast everyones ok now. Smileys actually help in stopping flames I think lol. Like my post. If I put the "" smiley then nothing probably would have happened lol. Anyway, being a Senior member is good when Naruto comes to America. Just imagine all the Naruton00bs saying all sorts of stuff. Really evens things out .



*Imagines when hes goes to school and sees a nerd who THINKS he knows everything about Naruto*

Me: So..you know what Akatsuki is?
Nerd:No who are they *snort*
Mem they are in Naruto
Nerd:Your just making that up your just jealous of my textbook knowledge of Naruto!
Me:*Gives detailed explanation of Akatsuki*
Nerd:No I thought I knew everything NOOOOOOO *head implodes*


I cant wait....


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> the big Q. are NF mods capable of having a normall discussion with members or do they also think everything is ment hostile if the message doesn't contain a optimistic smiley!?
> 
> <edit>  this message sounds sarcastic but if you add a "" smiley it sounds more like a joke.


That's a very good point. It's not just mods tho. It's like if you don't add a happy face to your statements, it's an invitation to have the person reading take the statement in the worst possible light. I never have understood this.
If I'm mad, or making a sarcastic statement, I'll let you know, I won't just say something and disappear. That's the one drawback to typing vs, phone or face to face. There's no contextual clues in tone of voice or facial expressions, so it's up to the reader to supply 'mood' behind the text.

Must be a lot of angry, depressed people online to take things so wrong around here.....


----------



## illusion (Jul 4, 2005)

Guys, we should stop arguing amongst ourselves!! Can't you see.......this is what the n00bs want!! :sad 

Now as president of the senior members and the mods. :S I suggest we bury the hatchet and all just get along.  <----I put a smiley face there, so you can't get mad at me.....ok?   *runs for his life*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 4, 2005)

And that last page is why I always use copious smileys in my posts


----------



## Sayo (Jul 4, 2005)

it just comes to this, anything that "could" be a normall discussion is taking always in a negative way, and sounce almost like flaming, so yes, maybe most discussions are a bit negative but that's because a conflict can be solved with a discussion, no need for selfish cockyness or people who need to get their own arguments accepted!


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> it just comes to this, anything that "could" be a normall discussion is taking always in a negative way, and sounce almost like flaming, so yes, maybe most discussions are a bit negative but that's because a conflict can be solved with a discussion, no need for selfish cockyness or people who need to get their own arguments accepted!


Yup yup yup.  Too bad we didn't come to this conclusion earlier.  =3


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> the big Q. are NF mods capable of having a normall discussion with members or do they also think everything is ment hostile if the message doesn't contain a optimistic smiley!?
> 
> <edit>  this message sounds sarcastic but if you add a "" smiley it sounds more like a joke.
> 
> ...



I've actually thought about this before :amazed 
Just look how I used the amazed smiley, and it sounded if I was really amazed that someone else had thought of that. But I wasn't.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 4, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> I've actually thought about this before :amazed
> Just look how I used the amazed smiley, and it sounded if I was really amazed that someone else had thought of that. But I wasn't.


my definition from your post without the smiley would be different. 

"I've actually thought about this before"

means in other words that the quoter would be slow and the fact he/she hasn't think of it earlyer, wich ofcourse makes him/her look stupid, with the amazed smiley it comes out like the quoter actually discovered something, ofcourse in this case it's the last thing.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 4, 2005)

I've actually always taken the use of smileys in text and the followed effect as to be obvious hence never bothered to mention it =\


----------



## Sayo (Jul 4, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> I've actually always taken the use of smileys in text and the followed effect as to be obvious hence never bothered to mention it =\


HAHAHAH!!!!


your posts you used to made contained either "" or ":rofl"  the text in the posts was a bit useless =| 


j/k schat


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 4, 2005)

yippee, sayo still has her nice ava


----------



## Sayo (Jul 4, 2005)

Tuxedo Mask said:
			
		

> yippee, sayo still has her nice ava


wow, that almost was offtopic :0


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 4, 2005)

no it was. i don't like topic


----------



## Reznor (Jul 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> your posts you used to made contained either "" or ":rofl"


Heh.

Hey, Scen. Remember the PM you sent a long time back about only you being allowed to use ""    



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> wow, that almost was offtopic :0


Was it?
You avatar is senior member sized. Maybe he was updating us all that you are still a senior member  :amazed


			
				Tuxedo Mask said:
			
		

> no it was. i don't like topic


Down with topic. ing


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 4, 2005)

ha ha ha, scen is bullied lots... poor scen


----------



## Sayo (Jul 4, 2005)

> Was it?
> You avatar is senior member sized. Maybe he was updating us all that you are still a senior member


or his simpleness exceeds our sophisticated brains . . .


----------



## Reznor (Jul 4, 2005)

Tuxedo Mask said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, scen is bullied lots... poor scen


Bullied?

Hmm.... I didn't think that that was bullying, but just in case....

*Unbullies Scen*


----------



## Sayo (Jul 4, 2005)

Tuxedo Mask said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, scen is bullied lots... poor scen


scen not bullied, scen be teased, he is, me dunt laike english : (


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> scen not bullied, scen be teased, he is, me dunt laike english : (



thats just wrong. aint no one likes being teased.>.>


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kabu sez: Hm. *makes note on a card, puts away* *smiles cockily and poofs away*


----------



## Sayo (Jul 4, 2005)

wasn't this thread about seniors or something :/ 

ontopic again please =>


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 4, 2005)

ok then on topic, whats the bestest thing in your opinion about senior membership?


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

On the topic, by some freaky glitch, I'm much closer to senior membership than I thought. o.o


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 4, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Heh.
> Hey, Scen. Remember the PM you sent a long time back about only you being allowed to use ""


I rest my case -_-



			
				Tuxedo Mask said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, scen is bullied lots... poor scen



*hugs ume* =')



			
				reznor said:
			
		

> Bullied?
> 
> Hmm.... I didn't think that that was bullying, but just in case....
> 
> *Unbullies Scen*


You could never bully me 


			
				Tuxedo Mask said:
			
		

> ok then on topic, whats the bestest thing in your opinion about senior membership?


Bigger avas?


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jul 4, 2005)

i like the idea of the lotsa pm's too though


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey, that reminds me! Did anyone ever create a "Senior's Only" section? (that'd be the best, once I get there.... in a couple more months)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 4, 2005)

Speaking of, I have met all requirements today (the 120 day minimum), so can I be a Sr. Member???


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 4, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Hey, that reminds me! Did anyone ever create a "Senior's Only" section? (that'd be the best, once I get there.... in a couple more months)



As awesome as that would be, I don't think they would do that unfortunately.. Unless more people support this idea ;]


----------



## Sex (Jul 4, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> As awesome as that would be, I don't think they would do that unfortunately.. Unless more people support this idea ;]



*supports*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> As awesome as that would be, I don't think they would do that unfortunately.. Unless more people support this idea ;]




*also supports*


*sees pattern developing*


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

Why not, although I don't see what we'd do there besides gloat over being a senior member.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 4, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> I rest my case -_-


 What case are you resting?


> You could never bully me


 That's because of my unexplained compassion for you ^_^


			
				Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Speaking of, I have met all requirements today (the 120 day minimum), so can I be a Sr. Member???


No.
Next time an admin runs the adding program


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 4, 2005)

*supports aswell now*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 4, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Hey, that reminds me! Did anyone ever create a "Senior's Only" section? (that'd be the best, once I get there.... in a couple more months)


None of the mods were into the idea.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

Rez the smod1 

I can only imagine why they weren't into it. XD


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 4, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> What case are you resting?
> The fact that the point you wanted to make was well yes.. pointless as that was a long time ago thus irrelevant now -_-
> That's because of my unexplained compassion for you ^_^
> Hurrah!



And stop using that Kashi smiley above every post.. it makes you look retarded. Which you aren't =\


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't even know how to get the missing floaties...Like Julie put up an Aoba one.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 4, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> And stop using that Kashi smiley above every post.. it makes you look retarded. Which you aren't =\


That's my default smile most of the time for some reason. I usually don't care enough to change it.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 4, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> That's my default smile most of the time for some reason. I usually don't care enough to change it.



How about using no smiley at all like everybody does. Only newbies use that option XD


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

I never seem to notice them...But it annoys me when posts are out of allignment on the index because people don't use them.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 4, 2005)

Reznor!! Don't edit my posts with stupid smileys


----------



## Reznor (Jul 4, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> How about using no smiley at all like everybody does. Only newbies use that option XD


 Then why are there ones that only mods can use? 


			
				Adiemus said:
			
		

> Reznor!! Don't edit my posts with stupid smileys


 I'm sorry, the temptation was too great XD

And I'll go thru the trouble of using no icon, just for you.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Then why are there ones that only mods can use?




That explains things.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 4, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Then why are there ones that only mods can use?
> I'm sorry, the temptation was too great XD
> 
> And I'll go thru the trouble of using no icon, just for you.



Kashi = for Occa
Sakura = for KnK

That's why 



*glares*


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

Aoba= for Spectrum.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 4, 2005)

Vash=for Vash (and it was made by me   )


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)

Vash floaty is cool.

! Senior members should get the full arsenal of floaties!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 4, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> Kashi = for Occa
> Sakura = for KnK
> 
> That's why
> ...


I call the Sharingan one then :


			
				Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> ! Senior members should get the full arsenal of floaties!


 Hmm... interesting


----------



## Procyon (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 5, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> PM space is increased by 50 and I still have problems with my inbox being full XD
> 
> Oh.. whatever. The hell with it


yup same here...but i try to delete the unnecesary ones


----------



## Reznor (Jul 5, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> ! Senior members should get the full arsenal of floaties!


Sorry, isn't possible for some reason.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 5, 2005)

I want a Kabuto floaty....


----------



## Reznor (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry, isn't possible for some reason
Actually, maybe it is....


----------



## jkingler (Jul 5, 2005)

Whoa! You did strikethru!!! And what the hell is a floaty?


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 5, 2005)

I want a smiley too to be used only by me 
XD


----------



## Procyon (Jul 5, 2005)

lol! We got the strike text. 

And I'm very glad it's possible. Having extra PM space would make me feel even more special.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 5, 2005)

Rez just knows these things

But it isn't too hard to figure it out. 

(/me uses neeenja skeeeels to pry into the contents of a post. )

Urm, well. Yeah.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 6, 2005)

hey you should make a smiley of me! (.hack smiley)  
yeah put the name as ne, :toao or :lonely


----------



## Kepa (Jul 6, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> yup same here...but i try to delete the unnecesary ones


oh? I delete most pm's right away. I mean, do you sometimes feel lonely and get urges to read all your messages?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 6, 2005)

How the hell do you do strikethru???

THIS IS EASY!!! *jkingler plans to use this for evil *


----------



## Sayo (Jul 6, 2005)

sayoko is no longer sayoko  =D


----------



## Reznor (Jul 6, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> sayoko is no longer sayoko  =D


What is she then?


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 6, 2005)

Sayo has always been a mystery but then again, mysteries are good =D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 6, 2005)

EDIT: Guess Judge Rezz was "admin for a day"
Still, I wouldn't wanna mess with him now.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 6, 2005)

Works?


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 6, 2005)

yareeee just checking...sorry...


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ah, the strikeout testing club. Here and I thought something interesting was going on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2005)

*sees a pattern developing*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 6, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *sees a pattern developing*



Oh, crap, we are trendwhores after all.
How much wood would Chuck chuck......forgot the damn tounge twister


----------



## Procyon (Jul 6, 2005)

How much would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 6, 2005)

I demand you strike that out Giro, those are spoilers


----------



## Procyon (Jul 6, 2005)

I will not fall into the hands of trendwhorism. 

She sells sea shells by the sea shore...


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 6, 2005)

I demand respect

Guess that's a joke :rofl


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 7, 2005)

dammit, why does this always happen to *me*?

Hey, I have a box of twinkies I need to dig into, anyone want one?


----------



## lucky (Jul 7, 2005)

*How much wood would a woodchuck chuck 
if a woodchuck could chuck wood?*

The answer to this age old question has perplexed people for eons.

Part of the reason the question is so difficult to answer is that the amount of wood that woodchucks would chuck on a given day varies greatly with the seasons and with the metabolisms of any individual woodchuck.

Modern internet technology has advanced to the point that we can reliably monitor the amount a woodchuck chucks in real time.

The results of this monitoring are shown below.  Please note that the numbers vary due to the dispositions of the woodchucks involved.


Average amount of wood a woodchuck would chuck in a given day 
470 butt cords of wood.

Median amount of wood a woodchuck could chuck in a given hour
647 butt cords of wood. 

Record high for woodchuck wood chucking of 3549 butt cords
was attained on 6-15-1996.***

**(NOTE: the above tabulations take into account that woodchuks chuck no wood on February second, in observance of ground hog day.) *



Extrapolating from those figures:

Per month:  20748 butt cords.
Per year (assuming 364 days - Woodchucks take Groundhog Day off): 
248976 butt cords.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Jul 7, 2005)

Finally im a dam senior member but im too tired to be happy about it.


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Jul 7, 2005)

lol congrats! as for myself I need to reach 2000 posts to get it o.o
time to get active again! xD


----------



## DOK (Jul 7, 2005)

give me 6 years and ill be a senior member.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 7, 2005)

peter piper picked a peck of pickled peppers, a peck of pickled pepper peter piper picked. if peter piper picked a peck of pickled pepper, where's the peck of pickled pepper peter piper picked?


i suck

lol...that's why im posting more on other threads...i need to be a senior member...


----------



## DOK (Jul 7, 2005)

yosh1!!!!! 
me and dz will become senoir members in like less than 3 weeks you just watch1!!!!!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 7, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> yosh1!!!!!
> me and dz will become senoir members in like less than 3 weeks you just watch1!!!!!


 Oh reeeeeeaaaaallllllyyyy?


----------



## DOK (Jul 7, 2005)

no, i dont think i can get 2000 non-spam posts in 3 weeks . but ill try :]


----------



## Procyon (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys won't be...You have to wait so long after your registration. Sorry.


----------



## DOK (Jul 7, 2005)

120 days isent it??????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Cao Ren (Jul 7, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> 120 days isent it??????????????????????????????????????????/



Yep.  It seems like it used to be 90.

I have a question, why do some people have bigger avatars but that don't meet all of the senior member standards?


----------



## Procyon (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah. =/


----------



## martryn (Jul 7, 2005)

> I have a question, why do some people have bigger avatars but that don't meet all of the senior member standards?



Like who?  Are you sure they aren't mods or admins or something?


----------



## Cao Ren (Jul 7, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Like who?  Are you sure they aren't mods or admins or something?



sunshine and gasoline and a have seen a few others too.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 7, 2005)

Some people get manually set as Senior Members without meeting the reqs because they deserve it for other reasons.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 7, 2005)

And some people have had huge avatars forever because they asked nicely and the admins love them (Sayoko, for example)


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 7, 2005)

Damn ... i want bigger avatar >


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Damn ... i want bigger avatar >




wants that avy pic you have


----------



## DOK (Jul 8, 2005)

>_< 

i hate bigger avatars, slows down my dial up 


XD


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate your dial up. It makes transmitting my glorious avatar take longer


----------



## DOK (Jul 8, 2005)

^ that ava is deffenitly worth the wait -_-


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> And some people have had huge avatars forever because they asked nicely and the admins love them (Sayoko, for example)



She didn't have that forever XD She used to have small avas aswell ;]


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2005)

> ^ that ava is deffenitly worth the wait -_-


I totally agree, minus the sarcasm 

And yes, Sayo was once a mortal, too. But she killed a god and stole its throne


----------



## martryn (Jul 8, 2005)

> And yes, Sayo was once a mortal, too. But she killed a god and stole its throne



Speaking of that, when the hell did you become celestial?  I remember a time not three weeks ago when we had the same amount of rep.  Now you're at least 13k ahead of me, probably closer to 25k.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 8, 2005)

> She didn't have that forever XD She used to have small avas aswell ;]


yesh, i remember my 125x125 shinigami hallow avatar with the shiny sayoko name on it wich some1 ripped, so he had an avatar with a complete strange name on it :Z



> And yes, Sayo was once a mortal, too. But she killed a god and stole its throne


ever since KK got his mod ranks i've been whearing mostly 150x150 avi's


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2005)

> Speaking of that, when the hell did you become celestial? I remember a time not three weeks ago when we had the same amount of rep. Now you're at least 13k ahead of me, probably closer to 25k.


I've always been Celestial. Didn't you know? 

@Sayo: mod friends are where it's at in terms of good avas *jkingler hi-fives the Hasselhoff enabler--you know who you are *


----------



## anubls (Jul 9, 2005)

let me spam a little... one more post for me?


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 10, 2005)

R.Smith said:
			
		

> Yep.  It seems like it used to be 90.
> 
> I have a question, why do some people have bigger avatars but that don't meet all of the senior member standards?


well i hav been here since ...i dunno  so i had no probs with the minimum regs time


----------



## Sayo (Jul 10, 2005)

> well i hav been here since ...i dunno


apparantly october (;
your around 200 users younger than me


----------



## DOK (Jul 10, 2005)

So, when i get 120days and 2000posts ill automaticly become a senior? theres no asking you just become it or what?


----------



## Reznor (Jul 10, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> So, when i get 120days and 2000posts ill automaticly become a senior? theres no asking you just become it or what?


You also need 3000 rep.

But, yeah you'll be in within a day or two (if not then post here)


----------



## DOK (Jul 10, 2005)

im so close to 

only about 1800 more posts, how do i know the exact date i joined?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 10, 2005)

I wanna be a senior!!!

posts: almost 8k
Rep: 41k+
Been here: for a freaking half year
WhyI should be one: becouse i said SO! >(


----------



## DOK (Jul 10, 2005)

you are a senior. i think.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 10, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> you are a senior. i think.


then i want to be a super senior!!!  :amazed

edit: and I cant see who repped me :amazed

edit2: and my pants are on fire :amazed


----------



## DOK (Jul 10, 2005)

>_<

>_<

>_<

>_>

<_<

*_*
0_0

o_O


----------



## Misk (Jul 10, 2005)

Im so far away from being a senior member ><
*awaits the day he can have that smexy 150x150 avatar*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 10, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> im so close to
> 
> only about 1800 more posts, how do i know the exact date i joined?


Click your user name and view your profile.

It's down near the bottom left corner (04-19-05)


			
				El Jackal said:
			
		

> I wanna be a senior!!!
> 
> posts: almost 8k
> Rep: 41k+
> ...


You are a senior.

Seniors can't view rep anymore, if that was why you thought you weren't.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 10, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Im so far away from being a senior member ><
> *awaits the day he can have that smexy 150x150 avatar*


Advice:


			
				Ninja48 said:
			
		

> Its the large avatar. I hear she got it because she PMed NN pictures


:rofl


----------



## DOK (Jul 10, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Seniors can't view rep anymore, if that was why you thought you weren't.


 
Why the change?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 10, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Seniors can't view rep anymore, if that was why you thought you weren't.


tell NN to edit the first post of this thread or somethin then -_-;;


----------



## Reznor (Jul 10, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> Why the change?


It gave senior members an unfair advantage in rep wars.


			
				El Jackal said:
			
		

> tell NN to edit the first post of this thread or somethin then -_-;;


Ok. I edited it.... just for you <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 10, 2005)

Whatever happened with the ability to check up on your reps, you know, having the ability to know who sent you reps, regardless of whether the repper (sp?) left its name or not.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 10, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Whatever happened with the ability to check up on your reps, you know, having the ability to know who sent you reps, regardless of whether the repper (sp?) left its name or not.


Read above your post


----------



## jkingler (Jul 10, 2005)

@Chacha: You're joking, right? 

*if not, jkingler directs you to all the posts on the last several pages, including this one *

EDIT: Damn you, rez, you beat me to it!!!  I guess we are even for the Kodiak Moment now :rofl


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 10, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Read above your post



That answers everything.
Thanks, Rez, and jkingler (once again, you were beaten by Judge-Rezz)


----------



## Reznor (Jul 10, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> EDIT: Damn you, rez, you beat me to it!!!  I guess we are even for the Kodiak Moment now :rofl


It's kind of a shame, because I thought my Kodiak comment was better, but that your comment for this is better


----------



## jkingler (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, timing is everything. Quality often loses out to speed of delivery. Look at scanslation releases: the quick ones aren't nearly as well-done as the HQs, but I read the quick ones more frequently and rep more often for the quick ones. 

Note: jkingler is a scanslation junky


----------



## Sayo (Jul 10, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Advice:
> 
> :rofl


why do you laugh?
it's true =/


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't really have much problems with the loss of the ability to see reps as most people put their names anyways. It's just slightly annoying at times but then again, one can always ask a smod or admin to take a look at it


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 11, 2005)

Meh. *is still hoping the idea of a Senior Only area will happen*

Hey, I can hope. I've still got some time left. Not that my posts will match the requirement by the time my 120 days are up.

*tickles Scen and poofs away*


----------



## DOK (Jul 11, 2005)

400th post! wooooot woooooot!!!!!

im so gonna have 2000 in less than 3 three weeks!!!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2005)

4000th post


----------



## DOK (Jul 11, 2005)

ill get 4000 to >:^]


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 11, 2005)

Stop spamming you two =\

*agrees with skmts idea again*

*tickles her back*

*dissapears aswell*


----------



## Gooba (Jul 11, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> 4000th post


jk, yours posts/day have skyrocketed recently.  I got to Senior Member more than a week before you, yet you now beat my by over 1,000.  
*Spoiler*: _lousy spammer_


----------



## Sayo (Jul 11, 2005)

> 400th post! wooooot woooooot!!!!!





> 4000th post


22.000th post 

always wanted to do that Xp


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2005)

You do indeed beat me, but not by a factor of ten, so it wasn't quite as cool as mine, IMO  

Note: congrats on 22k


----------



## Sayo (Jul 11, 2005)

i beat you both combined x 2


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh, I just noticed that you are Celestial. Did that just happen, or has it been that way? Either way, congrats


----------



## Sayo (Jul 11, 2005)

well i almost never rep, so all that i receive is from the funny or pwning posts i make i guess. . . 



> 50038 points total


musta been AFI who pushed it over the line. . . 

but yeah, im to lazy to rep people back, the last 12309506  who left their name :S


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Jul 11, 2005)

Are there other usergroups besides Senior? I've noticed people with like 300 posts with 150x150 avatars any ways who aren't mods or above.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 11, 2005)

unimatrixzer0 said:
			
		

> Are there other usergroups besides Senior? I've noticed people with like 300 posts with 150x150 avatars any ways who aren't mods or above.


only 300 posts, i could my first larger 150x150 avi when i had about 9000 posts, when the senior system became active i was at like 17000, so basiclly i've been screwed  
nah, the rank and stuff makes up for it


----------



## Blue (Jul 11, 2005)

Celly! Wtf is Dizzy doing in your sig?   

Everyone who posts lots in member fanclubs or the convo threads will lose loads of posts as soon as someone gets around to updating the counters.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 11, 2005)

Member fanclub posts count???? That's freaky. Someone must not have checked the 'posts do not count here' button when it was made. Damn, I didn't even notice. I just assumed my posts there didn't count.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2005)

> Everyone who posts lots in member fanclubs or the convo threads will lose loads of posts as soon as someone gets around to updating the counters.


Aha! The member FCs is where I have been getting all of my posts lately. I was wondering how my post count jumped so much so fast. I was getting scared


----------



## Utz (Jul 11, 2005)

Good thing I only have like 20 posts in the member fanclub area hehe. And yah jkingler your post count shot up like nothing else O.O


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah, it made no sense whatsoever. Even if my e-penis will be a bit deflated, at least it won't feel like a stranger's anymore


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah, if all of a sudden FC posts counted - there'd be a huge jump in people gaining Senior status, for one thing. 

Man that would be frightening.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2005)

If FC posts counted I would doubtless have over 10k posts by now. I really hope FC posts don't count. I would finally be able to see just how much time I spend on these damn forums, and that might scare me away XD


----------



## DOK (Jul 11, 2005)

dam JK your family is bigger than mine!!!!!

To bad that posts dont count in the off-topic thingy cuz i post there the most >_<


----------



## Jun (Jul 11, 2005)

^ lolz

i love that "hellz yeah" gif


----------



## Shishou (Jul 15, 2005)

Give Us Back The Fucking Rep Viewing God Damn It!!!! Rejklger;sghrheg;rjklh


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 15, 2005)

> *is still hoping the idea of a Senior Only area will happen*



yep me too...


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

me three.


----------



## KK (Jul 15, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> me three.



*SModerates*
Bring back your Sasuke avatar.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *SModerates*
> Bring back your Sasuke avatar.


Maybe; if you lick my feet.


----------



## KK (Jul 15, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Maybe; if you lick my feet.



I was nice enough to ask, you know. I could just put it back myself. I AM the seme. I AM THE seme.
And no need to bring our personal lives into this.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I was nice enough to ask, you know. I could just put it back myself.


You could, but I'd just change it back anyway.



			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I AM the seme. I AM THE seme.


To whom? 



			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> And no need to bring our personal lives into this.


I slept with your grandma.

check the occa FC i posted a picture =O


----------



## KK (Jul 15, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> check the occa FC i posted a picture =O



OMG I think I've lost all tangible senses in my body. Why must you be so delectable?


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> OMG I think I've lost all tangible senses in my body. Why must you be so delectable?


I'm actually a woman.


----------



## KK (Jul 15, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> I'm actually a woman.



I can see that you edited your post. 
And your sexiness is beyond gender discrimination.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 15, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> And your sexiness is beyond gender discrimination.


What about species discrimination?


----------



## KK (Jul 15, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> What about species discrimination?



That too.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 15, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Give Us Back The Fucking Rep Viewing God Damn It!!!! Rejklger;sghrheg;rjklh


lets all blame the smods and the admins 
....and Scen XD


----------



## Noex (Jul 15, 2005)

ello i just got back from a LOOOOONG time away, but im back now so what have happend here???


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jul 15, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Meh. *is still hoping the idea of a Senior Only area will happen*
> 
> Hey, I can hope. I've still got some time left. Not that my posts will match the requirement by the time my 120 days are up.
> 
> *tickles Scen and poofs away*




I agree. There should be something like that in this forum.


----------



## lucky (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't see why the rep thing had to be taken away.  I know that there could potentially be rep wars, but most senior members are friends with mods/smods/admins anwyas... they'd find out who repped them regardless. 


Plus the mods/smods/admins won't be bothered so much if the rep view is on.




			
				skmt999 said:
			
		

> Meh. *is still hoping the idea of a Senior Only area will happen*



well if that happens, you guys won't have the pleasure of my company. :sad 


-j0e
(rep comment was objective!!! i'm neither mod/smod or senior)


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 15, 2005)

What, you going to hold out and insist on never becoming a Senior, j0e?
I'm not a senior or anthing like a mod, but I can plan for the future. ;-)

(tickles j0e-sama)


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 15, 2005)

Noex said:
			
		

> ello i just got back from a LOOOOONG time away, but im back now so what have happend here???



If you have been on Naruto Forums for at least 120 days, have at least 2000 posts and at least 3000 rep points you are entitled to a senoir membership meaning you get a bigger avatar 150x150, more KB for your avatar, more PM storage, and you use to be able to see who repped you.  But, that is what everyone is talking about now.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 15, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> What, you going to hold out and insist on never becoming a Senior, j0e?
> I'm not a senior or anthing like a mod, but I can plan for the future. ;-)
> 
> (tickles j0e-sama)


I'd add you manually to senior members if I could. You are quite a contributing member with all those smilies you made.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 15, 2005)

Aw, thanks Rez. 
I can wait, tho. It's not really that big of a deal. 
Especially since I don't know what I'd do with a larger avatar anyway! ;-)

(but I can still hope that my campaigning will pay off, so that when I get there, I can feel specialer by being able to post in a Senior area...)


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 15, 2005)

i won't ask bout the rep viewing nymore...i just want a senior members only part of the forums


----------



## Misk (Jul 16, 2005)

but what would be so special about a senior members only section?Yes everybody would have big avatars but thats about it discussions would be like your everyday forum talk nothing different.That and make every noob stride for something


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 16, 2005)

we'll think of something fun to add...oops i mean they


----------



## Misk (Jul 16, 2005)

Senior members already get enough perks you guys dont need your own forum >.<


----------



## Sayo (Jul 16, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Senior members already get enough perks you guys dont need your own forum >.<


i agree, only people with 22.000 posts should one . .  
P:


----------



## Reznor (Jul 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i agree, only people with 22.000 posts should one . .
> P:


A  subforum for only people with 22000 posts? Hmm.... you could just PM your self for the same experience


----------



## Misk (Jul 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i agree, only people with 22.000 posts should one . .
> P:



<sarcasm>While were at it lets add a 175x175 Avatar and More Sig space.....</sarcasm>


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 16, 2005)

wow...then sayoko's the only one in there...


----------



## Misk (Jul 16, 2005)

Sayoko with her own forum....it would be like a Large Ask thread


----------



## Sayo (Jul 16, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Sayoko with her own forum....it would be like a Large Ask thread


rofl, a whole forum for myself, i could have the most intelligent conversation with none else than . .. . myself  

oh wait, i think that cheating basterd NN also has 22K+  but then in an illigal way ?.?  

BUUUUT i could add him to my ignore list and stil have intelligent convo's with myself


----------



## Misk (Jul 16, 2005)

lol Sayoko-chan always has a backup plan lol


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 16, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Senior members already get enough perks you guys dont need your own forum >.<


Phht. Useless perks. 

-A larger avatar is about the only one useful, and for me it's just silly. I don't need a larger avatar.
-More PM space? That's great.... if you have tons and tons of PM's in a day and you risk running out of space in the time you aren't online. I think that applies to very few in the Senior group. 
-Ability to see neggers was taken away - which would have only been rarely useful for me, since I've only ever had one neg.

And that's about it. Perks? Where.

A Senior area would be neat. The forum is going to get a huge population boost in a couple of months. The insanity is going to be huge. It would be nice to have a place that you can post in without worrying about 'spoiling' someone, or getting in the same argument for the fiftieth time that day. 
I'm not saying that I'd go to the Senior area and ignore the rest. I wouldn't. 

To know that after making the rounds on the board and wanting to strangle some n00bs, you can go somewhere to vent without hurting people's feelings, or to just be able to have an adult conversation on demand... that's worth something.

Not to say that the rest of the board won't have 'adult' conversation, but it's kind of hit and miss. It'll be worse with more people. All the old board 'in jokes' will be lost on most of the new kids.

To me, It would be something like a Seniors FC or Senirors Convo Thread, where ONLY Seniors could post. Nothing much, just a place to go and yak in between regular forum business. But it would be a concentration of older people on the forum. A higher percentage chance of having a random conversation with your freinds without getting inturrupted by people who don't 'get' it.

Anyway, I'd settle for a Senior Only thread, but I think it's generally easier for forum makers to do a segregated sub-forum than it is a thread.

There. My rationale. Even if it is a bit hard to read. ;-)


----------



## Misk (Jul 16, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Phht. Useless perks.
> 
> -A larger avatar is about the only one useful, and for me it's just silly. I don't need a larger avatar.
> -More PM space? That's great.... if you have tons and tons of PM's in a day and you risk running out of space in the time you aren't online. I think that applies to very few in the Senior group.
> ...




I would LOVE to have a larger avatar
and there you go make a Sticky COnvo thread


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 16, 2005)

Stickies don't discriminate. Non Seniors would post in there all the time. See how non-Seniors are posting in here? (yes, that means me)

It might as well be it's own FC or something in that case. And that's not the same at all. It misses the point of the n0n n00b interruptions and such.


----------



## Misk (Jul 16, 2005)

But I dont see the need of a entirely new board for that
yes noobs will flood but what about those like me who arent senior members but are intelligent anyway? we still have to suffer and you guys should stand by us anyway


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> rofl, a whole forum for myself, i could have the most intelligent conversation with none else than . .. . myself
> 
> oh wait, i think that cheating basterd NN also has 22K+  but then in an illigal way ?.?
> 
> BUUUUT i could add him to my ignore list and stil have intelligent convo's with myself




Errh...guess that would take me a few weeks to gain entry


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 16, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> But I dont see the need of a entirely new board for that
> yes noobs will flood but what about those like me who arent senior members but are intelligent anyway? we still have to suffer and you guys should stand by us anyway


Suffer??? wtf?

Dude, we're talking about the SENIOR MEMBERS and their perks, not a sepeate board that no one will ever be allowed entrance to, or only handpicked cool kids. SUB-forum, not seperate board. Big difference.

It's not like any of the major board members would abandon the rest of the board for it. It's a lot like the Bath House thing. Do the underage 'suffer' because they're being kept (legally) from seeing things that (legally) they aren't supposed to be seeing? (not that there's much in there)
Do the Bath House members ONLY post in the Bath House? No. We don't.

Jeez, Louise. It's not like it would be an elitist private club. Senior membership is on an automatic subscription. As soon as you meet the requirements, the auto thing adds you. No elitism there. Feeling deprived? Just wait a bit. Make sure you keep active and post, be nice and the rep will add up. Eventually, you will have your membership and your 'suffering' will end.

Everybody will still talk to you (or not if you keep being so egocentric) in the other areas of the board untill then. Just chill.

*takes own advice and tries to cool down.* /rant


----------



## Meijin (Jul 16, 2005)

.. .. ..

erm...

Hey majin...



*can't think of anything right now*


----------



## jkingler (Jul 16, 2005)

> A Senior area would be neat. The forum is going to get a huge population boost in a couple of months. The insanity is going to be huge. It would be nice to have a place that you can post in without worrying about 'spoiling' someone, or getting in the same argument for the fiftieth time that day.


I agree. It would be very nice to have a sanctum sanctorum, where seniors could post their longer than usual, better thought out posts, without fear that someone with 2 posts who is about to be banned will drop a goatse bomb in hopes of achieving a short lived modicum of e-fame.


> I'm not saying that I'd go to the Senior area and ignore the rest. I wouldn't.


I couldn't agree more. It would be like a hot tub--you go there to get away from the kids in the pool for a while, but you go back eventually, because the pool is more fun  (@ The Bathhouse: I am rarely there, but it is nice to have a place like that when I feel the urge to visit )


> To know that after making the rounds on the board and wanting to strangle some n00bs, you can go somewhere to vent without hurting people's feelings, or to just be able to have an adult conversation on demand... that's worth something.
> 
> Not to say that the rest of the board won't have 'adult' conversation, but it's kind of hit and miss. It'll be worse with more people. All the old board 'in jokes' will be lost on most of the new kids.


Amen, sistah Skeet! *jkingler starts dancing and speaking in tongues* You don't know how many times I have had to explain SoY and Strawberry Surprise via PM...


> But it would be a concentration of older people on the forum. A higher percentage chance of having a random conversation with your freinds without getting inturrupted by people who don't 'get' it.


Exactly! I know there are plenty of spammers who get up to 2k *coughMEcough* and maybe don't post well _all the time_, but the odds of getting a decent conversation going goes up exponentially when you have the older folks online and in the same place, IMO and in my experience.


> There. My rationale. Even if it is a bit hard to read. ;-)


Not hard to read--hard for ADD kids to sift through 



> i won't ask bout the rep viewing nymore...i just want a senior members only part of the forums


*jk jumps on TOAO's bandwagon*
Screw rep view--We want senior content!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Canti said:
			
		

> .. .. ..
> 
> erm...
> 
> ...



Hey, Canti...

I believe there was a conversation about creating a senior section...I really don't know what's going to be the verdict on that one.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Errh...guess that would take me a few weeks to gain entry




At the rate you're going.....you only need a few days.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 16, 2005)

> *jk jumps on TOAO's bandwagon*
> Screw rep view--We want senior content!


yup finally someone agree!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2005)

I AM NOW A SENIOR MEMBER WOOOT! 

This is my 2000th post ( and yes i have the rep requirement) its good to be in the senior crowd !


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 17, 2005)

hey welcome to the big avatars club


----------



## Shishou (Jul 17, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I AM NOW A SENIOR MEMBER WOOOT!
> 
> This is my 2000th post ( and yes i have the rep requirement) its good to be in the senior crowd !



Like it matters anymore, they took rep viewing away.


----------



## Misk (Jul 17, 2005)

But you guys get usage of 150x150 Avatars I would kill to have usage of that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2005)

oo the rep thing is gone thats stupid.. o well.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 17, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Like it matters anymore, they took rep viewing away.


why are you so obsessed with the rep view anyway?


----------



## dmby (Jul 17, 2005)

explain to me this "rep viewing" thing, please.  im confused


----------



## Sayo (Jul 17, 2005)

dmby said:
			
		

> explain to me this "rep viewing" thing, please.  im confused


userCP, next to your rep is the name from the person who gave you it, or in your case, it isn't. . .


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 17, 2005)

I've just realised it's hard to get 2000 posts . I thought I had 1800 and the next day I had 1300..humm..

600 posts till becoming a senior! 

Too bad they took off rep viewing, I would have like to see who negrepped me, and positively repped me without leaving a name.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 17, 2005)

I can honestly say that I liked rep viewing, but I have gotten over it. 

As nice as it was, I have been without it infinitely longer than I have had the pleasure of using it, so obviously I don't NEED it. Also, I have come to understand that we shall never get it back, so asking for it over and over again no longer seems like a reasonable course of action. 

Everyone: let's try to collectively get over rep view. Let's move on to bigger and better things, such as a Senior Subforum


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I can honestly say that I liked rep viewing, but I have gotten over it.
> 
> As nice as it was, I have been without it infinitely longer than I have had the pleasure of using it, so obviously I don't NEED it. Also, I have come to understand that we shall never get it back, so asking for it over and over again no longer seems like a reasonable course of action.
> 
> Everyone: let's try to collectively get over rep view. Let's move on to bigger and better things, such as a Senior Subforum




2nd's the motion....


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 17, 2005)

I would like to someone who negative repped me like 400 points. I am not whining the person is being a wuss.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 17, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I have come to understand that we shall never get it back, so asking for it over and over again no longer seems like a reasonable course of action.


And that is why I like you, well, one of the reasons.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 17, 2005)

Senior Subforum aye ;]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2005)

All i can say if their was rep veiwing the morons that neg rep out of the blue would think twice now since we can see them and if we neg rep them it would hurt them more since we have more post and alll etc.. 

what i am trying to say is it would lower the idiotoic neg reping IMO.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 18, 2005)

Rep viewing = dead horse. Stop beating it, for pity's sake.

Well, only a couple more months to go, I might make it yet. =/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2005)

^ ok ok calm down i just had to throw my opinon in since everyone else did.. sheezh.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 18, 2005)

> All i can say if their was rep veiwing the morons that neg rep out of the blue would think twice now since we can see them and if we neg rep them it would hurt them more since we have more post and alll etc..
> 
> what i am trying to say is it would lower the idiotoic neg reping IMO.


I know this is a dead horse, but I need practice with my beating skills.

It also discourages legit neg repping, a lot, which is not good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2005)

^ eh true but most of the senior member's here are mature about the neg repping thing anyways.

but yea i want to see a SUBFORUM FOR US! WOOT!


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 18, 2005)

who cares bout rep viewing? we want our part of the forums!!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't get too impassioned, TOAO, or else the mods will be annoyed and they won't even consider our request 

Speak softly but carry a big stick XD


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 18, 2005)

(you really like that pic, don't you?) :rofl

At this point, it's more like *re*consider anyway.


----------



## clockwork (Jul 18, 2005)

It's more like Joanie versus Chachi.

to the death! <3​


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

Har-har. That would be the baths.

So, on the vague subject of rep viewing.... who all do I PM if I say, had an unsigned rep I wanted to check out? I never did pay attention to what power levels had what abilities. 

 people rep over the funniest things, btw


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2005)

> who all do I PM if I say, had an unsigned rep I wanted to check out?


People more powerful than me, aka smods/admins.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

;-)
Done. I just want to find out who it was, so I can go laugh at them. It really was quite amusing. Might even pos them for fun. That'd confuse the heck out of 'em. 

edit: allrighty, 'twas NOT a noob, but someone who should have known better. *shrugs*


----------



## Shadow (Jul 22, 2005)

Im so close now!!  sOOOOOOO CLOSE 99 or less more posts till i become a Senior ing


----------



## Misk (Jul 22, 2005)

im so far away its not funny ing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2005)

^erhhh.....hang in there, the time will pass before you know it...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 22, 2005)

Im having trouble filling up my post count though.  Even though im sorta kinda online here a lot


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

> ^ eh true but most of the senior member's here are mature about the neg repping thing anyways.



If by that you mean that most don't use their powers, then yes, you're right.


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

uchiha_sasuke91 said:
			
		

> hi........i'm new here.....CHIDORI!!!


 
just cuz your new here doesent give you the right to spam  
-----------------------------------------------------------
Im getting there!!! just another 1500 posts left


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

Who went and took away two of the red bars I gave him.  That's what I'm talking about!  A guy spams across the forums and I rightfully neg rep him, but people are quick to turn around and rep people for no reason.  Argh!  

*sigh*


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

i gave him +rep with the comment: DONT SPAM BITCH!!!!!!!!//DOK
it was an accedent!!!!!! i always do that, i foget to click the other botton! my bad


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

*shrug*  Doesn't matter.  He's not really new.  I bet he's gone for good by now.  What's the point in repping him either way?  We just like flexing our muscles.


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

I dont have much muscle T_T


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

> I dont have much muscle T_T



You bumped him two red bars.  That's pretty impressive.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've done that before. Gone to neg someone, but forgot to click the *-* button.

Ooopsh. Good thing I really don't care all that much.


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

People who don't care care the most.  I care, and therefore I don't.  Or rather, I care, and therefore I do.  Or... wait... we all care.  By saying you don't care, you obviously care enough to say.  By saying you care, you must.  And by keeping quiet, everyone assumes that you do, so its reality.


----------



## babbitblob (Jul 23, 2005)

i still donthave my seniormember privilages. does noone know i'm in shannaro? i made the few sakura/chiyo sigs.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 23, 2005)

this would be a whole lot easier for me if mr.Admin would kindly jus put in for me 200 more posts.. istead of me having to post stupid crap like "dats true" or "wow you'r so smart" etc.. :S


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

get 2000 posts and youll be a senior member :]


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 23, 2005)

Uh, huh. Just keep repeating that to yourself marty.  Someday you might believe it. 
In the meantime, just smile and know you've probably twisted some n00b's head in a knot by saying all that.

Good job!


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

martryn, twisting noobs heads off since he became a non-noob...  which was...  yesterday, I believe. 

Hey, I've been here longer than everyone who was here when I joined.  That is to say, more time has elapsed since I joined than did before I joined in terms of forum age.


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

How long till im not a n00b anymore??!?!?!?


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good question. Do you feel like a n00b? Do you still say n00by things, post in n00by posts, or ask n00by questions?

Some days you feel like a n00b. For other days there's Mounds. *heads over to the Baths*


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

I still post in noob posts I think.  What's a noob post, anyway?


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

look who came back with green bars, who repped you?


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

> look who came back with green bars, who repped you?



dbcomix, shino4eva, and.... you!  It was you, wasn't it?  Now I'm pissed.


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

now im confused, how did you know who repped him? and ill -rep him when i can!


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 23, 2005)

correct me if i'm wrong, but i think the reason why many of the senior members here are able to stay online 24/7 is because they have DSL, right?
i'm doing my best as a dial up member, to stay online as long as possible.
The olny thing stopping me is my mom and the phone bill


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

I have dial up to  and im still here 24/7!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

dragonzair said:
			
		

> correct me if i'm wrong, but i think the reason why many of the senior members here are able to stay online 24/7 is because they have DSL, right?
> i'm doing my best as a dial up member, to stay online as long as possible.
> The olny thing stopping me is my mom and the phone bill




I'm not really sure, you'd really have to ask the heavy hitters, what kind of service they use 

*keeps mines a secret* 

You should really think about broadband (cable or DSL), if possible.


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

i have to pay for it myslef, and im a cheap bastard so i just stick with dial up xD


----------



## Sayo (Jul 23, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> How long till im not a n00b anymore??!?!?!?


untill you stop asking dumb questions?


*Spoiler*: _before you say anything _ 



i'll become nicer when you become smarter 




j/k


----------



## DOK (Jul 23, 2005)

i could care less about how nice you are to me.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 23, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> i could care less about how nice you are to me.


*hugs and gives him ADSL* 

there, there, now i can call you names all day ;D


ontopic -? 
im not sure on this senior sub forum idea, i mean, there not that many seniors, it would prolly die, and what would there to be discussed that can't be done outside it = /


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2005)

i dont see how people cannot get 100 post in about an hour. its really not that hard and no im not talking about spaming either.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i dont see how people cannot get 100 post in about an hour. its really not that hard and no im not talking about spaming either.



It's possible but that would be a bit difficult even for me and that's with spam :S


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 23, 2005)

but won't us users with less post counts feel left out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

dragonzair said:
			
		

> but won't us users with less post counts feel left out?




I'm pretty sure that's the whole point  XD


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

> but won't us users with less post counts feel left out?



Don't you feel that way now?


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 23, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that's the whole point  XD




so that's how you feel about us!?  
FINE! We'll make our own n00b thread! 

pfft 

It will be fun once i become a senior member xD

Edit

Martryn: not really  i have friends who are over 1k


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2005)

> Martryn: not really. i have friends who are over 1k



It takes 2k to get in.  At least it did...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

dragonzair said:
			
		

> so that's how you feel about us!?
> FINE! We'll make our own n00b thread!




Erhh...nothing personal  


noob thread you say...*stroking chin*

Can I join?  

@Martyn: That's Andre the Giant, right? ^^


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, in the Princess Bride.  

"I do not think that word means what you think it means."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Yes, in the Princess Bride.
> 
> "I do not think that word means what you think it means."




Which word are we talking about?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jul 23, 2005)

> Which word are we talking about?


 
banana    ..


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2005)

It is inconceivable that someone wouldn't remember that word.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2005)

Can someone make my sig 150 by 150 for me please? it would help me out alot


----------



## 8018 (Jul 24, 2005)

so i'm a senior
now...
right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Can someone make my sig 150 by 150 for me please? it would help me out alot




Are you talking about sig or avatar? 

If avy, then I take it, you haven't been manually added yet. If you meet the requirements you and angel should be added the next time the admin run the program.


----------



## 8018 (Jul 24, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Are you talking about sig or avatar?
> 
> If avy, then I take it, you haven't been manually added yet. If you meet the requirements you and angel should be added the next time the admin run the program.




oh okee dokee ^^


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 24, 2005)

More seniors joining up every day


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 24, 2005)

Finally ... im a senior 150 size avatar >=)

Is it automatic or do u have to inform one of the mod to have ur avatar size increased?


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 24, 2005)

*looks through binoculars*
its vauge.. but i can see it!!


----------



## lekki (Jul 25, 2005)

Interesting. I just found out about this. Always wondered how some people had such big avatars. So soon all my late night photoshop gif ideas will actually fit in the avatar


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Are you talking about sig or avatar?
> 
> If avy, then I take it, you haven't been manually added yet. If you meet the requirements you and angel should be added the next time the admin run the program.



oo i have not .. danm i do meet the requirements i looked at my avatar size in the CP and it does say 150 by 150.

and yes i was talking abot my avatar.


----------



## Sakashi (Jul 25, 2005)

omg....2000 posts... thats impossible. I've been here oct last year, and i've only got 400 posts. plus, i've been active everyday! it's impossible... only possible if u spam. And i think this greatly encourages Members to spam.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2005)

> only possible if u spam.


I disagree, I became a Senior way before I did any spamming whatsoever.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 25, 2005)

It depends on the person. A lot of people have no interest in posting in some sections of a forum, and stick to one or two areas. They also don't want to post every other post in the threads they frequent. The amount of posts I have here is absolutely amazing to me. I'm normally a professional lurker on forums. I'll follow along on threads, and only post if I really think my input is needed, rather than replying with an eyeroll like I've been caught doing here. 

Personally, I've thought that the 2000 postcount thing was silly - but it wasn't my rule so I didn't bother. Especially when it gave me something to shoot for and kept me out posting in areas I might not have posted in otherwise. (hm, I'm bored. where can I post that isn't obnoxious?)

Really, for those who have been a member for a really long time, and do manage to post actively - that should be enough. I don't know what to specify as 'a really long time' though. How many days is it? x2 that and call it good maybe? *should be in bed, and brain isn't working well*


----------



## Twizted (Jul 25, 2005)

Sakashi Shinobi said:
			
		

> omg....2000 posts... thats impossible. I've been here oct last year, and i've only got 400 posts. plus, i've been active everyday! it's impossible... only possible if u spam. And i think this greatly encourages Members to spam.



Check me buddy, I haven't been spamming. I'm at 1,100+ and I've only been here since june. Just find get a good debate or convo going (I'd recommend the music thread if you're into music), and you will find that time, (and posts), fly.


----------



## clockwork (Jul 25, 2005)

It's going to be like a year before I have either 2000 posts or that other thing I need.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2005)

> I haven't been spamming.


LIES, I called your bluff


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 25, 2005)

I spam. I admit it. I'm just fairly unobtrusive about it.....


----------



## Twizted (Jul 25, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> LIES, I called your bluff



Check me , the only thing that comes close to spamming that I do, would be posting in the food court...

Although there were about 10 posts or so that I got into an argument with some kid about sasuke, and it was not in the right thread at all....but in fairness I've lost about 100 posts out of the blue, so I think any spamming I've done has been erased....LOL.

DAMN: we are spamming now arent we...ARGGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

Sakashi Shinobi said:
			
		

> omg....2000 posts... thats impossible. I've been here oct last year, and i've only got 400 posts. plus, i've been active everyday! it's impossible... only possible if u spam. And i think this greatly encourages Members to spam.


Everyday? You don't post everyday, and it looks like you were inactive for Febuary


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome pwnage Reznor lol


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 25, 2005)

> omg....2000 posts... thats impossible. I've been here oct last year, and i've only got 400 posts. plus, i've been active everyday! it's impossible... only possible if u spam. And i think this greatly encourages Members to spam.


just post things like.. "Thats Complete BS!!!!" or "yeah i agree you rock" ..if you do that, you'll get 2000 posts in no time =D


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 25, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Awesome pwnage Reznor lol



What pwnage? He was just stating the obvious 

It's true that members tend to get inactive for a while and then come back =\


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah. I think I am due for a period of inactivity :-/


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 25, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Yeah. I think I am due for a period of inactivity :-/



You're not the only one :/


----------



## Reznor (Jul 25, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> What pwnage? He was just stating the obvious
> 
> It's true that members tend to get inactive for a while and then come back =\


Yes, I didn't intend to pwn anyone. I pointed out an consistancy with his statement.

Should he reply with reasoning, I'd still consider passing along a request to Seniorize him.  

BTW, Scen - If at any point you leave the forum for more than 72 hours, I will eat all your FC's members


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 25, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> BTW, Scen - If at any point you leave the forum for more than 72 hours, I will eat all your FC's members



Then I shall be awaiting you the 71th hour


----------



## 8018 (Jul 25, 2005)

Sakashi Shinobi said:
			
		

> omg....2000 posts... thats impossible. I've been here oct last year, and i've only got 400 posts. plus, i've been active everyday! it's impossible... only possible if u spam. And i think this greatly encourages Members to spam.



no it isn't... '-'
i joined the same
month as you did...
and i'm pretty sure
i dun spam
>.>

right?


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 25, 2005)

You're a senior member shiniga? Congrats


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 25, 2005)

every ones getting their name changed >.> its hard to keep track who's who.


----------



## 8018 (Jul 25, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> You're a senior member shiniga? Congrats



yup ^-^
well thankees 



> every ones getting their name changed >.> its hard to keep track who's who.


yeah i know -_-
i really dislike that \>.</


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Im sticking with mine till the end. Like a captain of a ship.:


----------



## 8018 (Jul 26, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Im sticking with mine till the end. Like a captain of a ship.:



yeah me too! ^-^
but i might change it
to just shinigami


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 26, 2005)

whoa...long time no post!

welcome to the big avatars club!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 26, 2005)

50 more to go till I become SENIOR!!!!!  YAY!!!


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 27, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> every ones getting their name changed >.> its hard to keep track who's who.



Egh. . I believe I'm guilty of that fact aswell :


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2005)

It is so true, I think everyone should just go back to normal.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 27, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> It is so true, I think everyone should just go back to normal.



I asked since yesterday to put my name back to Scen and the answer I got every time I asked is: 'later'. .  #|


----------



## Misk (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I had a valid reason....There were 3 Atomsks!


----------



## DesertLily (Jul 27, 2005)

Damn.  :\  At the rate I post in threads OTHER than FC's, it may be a long time before I get the senior status.  Ah well.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 27, 2005)

heh i won't change my name!


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 28, 2005)

Rest assured, I shall never ask to change my name. I'm too used to having this one. I use it everywhere for everything. <3


----------



## Misk (Jul 28, 2005)

but what if a skmt998 997 and 996 appeared?*1 in a million chance of happening*


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2005)

Scen is Scen again


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 28, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> but what if a skmt998 997 and 996 appeared?*1 in a million chance of happening*


I would smite them. :S


----------



## Misk (Jul 28, 2005)

Well yea I guess you could do that but Smiting costs a lot of money these days


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 28, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Scen is Scen again



Yep. Finally back ;D

I actually like it better this way


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 28, 2005)

I could get Scen to smite them for me.....


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2005)

You could get me to smite them for you...


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, I could get Gooba to smite for me. 

I'll bet if I asked real nice I could put together quite the smiting squad. That username usurper would be wishing they'd never thought of being un-unique after my Brute Squad was done with them. Mwa-ha-haaaaa!!!!


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 28, 2005)

I could help in the smiting O:

I have masses


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 28, 2005)

Scen, I've been meaning to complement you on your unpainted Kankurou siggie. (at least, that's who I *think* it is... it better be... )
Quintescential Kankurou. (although I suppose it could be Yondaime KazeKage?)


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 28, 2005)

It's Kankurou. I love that fanart. He looks so goth. Ofcourse. 

Thanks skmt


----------



## 8018 (Jul 28, 2005)

he looks like a rocker
to me o.o

but i think its the same =P

somehow '-'


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 28, 2005)

Goths = rockers = Goths rock! hell yes ing

XDDDDD


----------



## 8018 (Jul 28, 2005)

heheh...

anyway i think i'll make
a sig of gaara =O
<~*ish tire of using lol*


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 28, 2005)

Gaara!! Me wants O: O: O:

>.>

<.<


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2005)

Holy crap, I had no idea who that was.  Nice job skmt .


----------



## 8018 (Jul 28, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> Gaara!! Me wants O: O: O:
> 
> >.>
> 
> <.<




heheh...
i'll try to make one
for you Scen ^-^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> I could help in the smiting O:
> 
> I have masses




hmmh....did soemone call?


----------



## RodMack (Jul 28, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> I could help in the smiting O:
> 
> I have masses


need any assistance? *evil


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2005)

*Your Newest Senior Member!*

HOORAY Im the newest Senior MEMBER!


      


YAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jun (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats, Snoop.


----------



## Misk (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome Snoopy congrats


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrat man ... but theres something wrong with the avatar >=9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats Shadow...

Quite an amazing feat for a member whose been here for only 4 months


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2005)

TY TY TY FOR all the support............Although howcome my avatar options are still on 125 by 125?  and I still cant see who repped me..............Did the rules change?  or do I have to wait for an Smod or Admin to promote me?


----------



## Misk (Jul 28, 2005)

all I know is that they took away rep viewing and it takes a few hours I believe for you to become an official Sm


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn! Oh well Ill wait patiently then ehehehehehehe


----------



## 8018 (Jul 28, 2005)

i heard they were
fixing it '-'


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 29, 2005)

Question!!! *raises hand* how many senior members do we currently have?


----------



## 火影ナルト (Jul 29, 2005)

Make me a senior member.

I registered here when the forum came back online last September. I'm a real Narutofanfan. There was a choice between here and the narutomania forums. This place won my heart.

My reputation is 4367 points total. Ok, many people have a lot of rep, but that's enough rep for the senior member status.

I'm a loyal member who reads these forums each week. The barrier to me achieving senior member status is not having 1,500 more posts.

The people who made 2,000 posts in one year must post a lot of gibberish and spam. I don't.

I request senior member status because I want to see who gives me reputation. I admit the futile and selfish nature of this request.

Go on kind admins, you know you want to do this. An act of kindness to a loyal forum member! Yes!

I love you.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 29, 2005)

I wouldn't exactly call that a constructive post David Gale


----------



## 火影ナルト (Jul 29, 2005)

Suck my edit bitch!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 29, 2005)

David Gale said:
			
		

> I'm a loyal member who reads these forums each week.


There are tons of people who read it multiple times a day.



> The people who made 2,000 posts in one year must post a lot of gibberish and spam. I don't.


Incorrect. Of my 3000+ most of it is well thought out stuff for the Battledomes that took me a good amount of time to write.  There are others who also easily have more non-spam posts than I do.  Going here more than once a week makes hitting 2,000 not too card to get.  If you join in September to get to 2,000 you need to make a little less than 7 posts a day, it really isn't hard to make 7 intelligent posts in a day.



> I request senior member status because I want to see who gives me reputation. I admit the futile and selfish nature of this request.


Too bad that feature doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 29, 2005)

hmm...you got a point there gooba


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Is it possible for someone that has less than 2K posts becomes a senior?

I've been on NF for a long time now, I'm active, and 500 of my posts got deleted for some reason.

I'm asking all of this...because I feel left outing


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 29, 2005)

be patient my friend...eventually you will get there..


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 29, 2005)

yeah I know I know..500 posts away


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 30, 2005)

*still hoping for a Senior Only subforum* 

(big, sad puppy eyes looking at you)


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 30, 2005)

oh no here we go again....*joins*


----------



## Lammy (Jul 30, 2005)

Huh so senior members only have large avatars and can't see who rep or neg repped them now?  Dang yo guys. I have those features, nuargh nurgarh   EEI EEI EEEEI!!!


----------



## illusion (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG, yes!! Only three more posts before I become a senior member!! 

Wait...........what??? 2000!?!?:amazed  *starts calculating how long it would take* I.....think.....I'm gonna be sick.ing 

There's gotta be a better way. Maybe I could use my sharingan to hypnotize everyone.......look into my eyes.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 30, 2005)

Um..... riiiiight. 


 <--- your Sharingan is useless here. ;-)


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 30, 2005)

ooof that hurts! well if you post at least 10 post a day you get there eventually..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> ooof that hurts! well if you post at least 10 post a day you get there eventually..




Yeah..he/she will get there in no time. 

It's quite simple to get to 2000


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 30, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah..he/she will get there in no time.
> 
> It's quite simple to get to 2000



yeah it's simple for you at least majin!


----------



## illusion (Jul 30, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Um..... riiiiight.
> 
> 
> <--- your Sharingan is useless here. ;-)



Damnit, I've tried everything........fake mustaches, invisibilty, Sharingan!!:sad  There's only one other solution............SPAM, I mean......well thought out posts!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2005)

illusion80 said:
			
		

> Damnit, I've tried everything........fake mustaches, invisibilty, Sharingan!!:sad  There's only one other solution............SPAM, I mean......well thought out posts!!!!




Trust me...that method gets you no where :sad


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 30, 2005)

yup. the only method is actually getting 2000 posts, over 3000 reps and has been a NF member for 120 days


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, well thought out spam seems to be the key. Posting in strange places where they'll never think to catch you..... I hear the food court is quite the spot for strange posts...

And of course there's always the various Battledome areas....


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 31, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Yes, well thought out spam seems to be the key. Posting in strange places where they'll never think to catch you..... I hear the food court is quite the spot for strange posts...
> 
> And of course there's always the various Battledome areas....



wow i actually posts relevant topics at konoha mall...and you are brave to post this here too


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 31, 2005)

*sings off-key*

Brave Sir Robin ran away - bravely ran away, away! Oh! Brave Sir Robin.


----------



## lekki (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey what is the avatar space increase once you become a senior member? So I can adjust my photoshop creations accordingly when the time comes


----------



## Sayo (Jul 31, 2005)

illusion80 said:
			
		

> Damnit, I've tried everything........fake mustaches, invisibilty, Sharingan!!:sad  There's only one other solution............SPAM, I mean......well thought out posts!!!!


*hears sad piano sound playing*


----------



## Nybarius (Jul 31, 2005)

I want every single one of my 2,000 posts to be QUALITY, which is why I outsource much of my post-writing to India.


----------



## lekki (Jul 31, 2005)

I got alot of posting out of both battledomes, outskirts and regular. Ichiraku ramen was also good.

I finally got my avatar to work and I must say those 2000 posts were worth it just to show a stupid mouse character I made up with its' eyes spinning


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 31, 2005)

candybars??? I thought we were selling cookies!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> That's stage two.




Wait, you haven't implemented it yet?  


*puts back all the candybars in storage*  


....*eats a few on the side*


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 1, 2005)

Did I hear candybars? Are they senior chocalicious?


----------



## Misk (Aug 1, 2005)

So Senior Members get choclate bars under their User CPs everyday?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 1, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> So Senior Members get choclate bars under their User CPs everyday?


i bet some evil smods put those tricky annoying wraps around them so we are having trouble to open them and then the'll point and laugh at us


----------



## Sex (Aug 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i bet some evil smods put those tricky annoying wraps around them so we are having trouble to open them and then the'll point and laugh at us



I bet they did.


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 1, 2005)

That's why I can't open them.. I also believe the bars are wired


----------



## lucky (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't wait till i'm a senior mod so i can enlarge my avatar.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 1, 2005)

lucky said:
			
		

> I can't wait till i'm a senior mod so i can enlarge my avatar.


me too


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 1, 2005)

Are you guys going in for a lengthening, or a widening?


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 1, 2005)

bah I could get a larger avatar is I wanted too. It's not a question of if you post a lot or not, it's who you "know":amazed


----------



## Sayo (Aug 1, 2005)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> bah I could get a larger avatar is I wanted too. It's not a question of if you post a lot or not, it's who you "know":amazed


and that took me 9000 posts, i hate you. . .


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 1, 2005)

Due to my protestant work ethic and genuine love of selling candybars door to door, I made sure to alienate all the mods and other deities--who were, up to then, well-disposed towards me--prior to embarking on my charity fun-drive.  I'll carry the weight and pump up my avatar by the sweat of my brow.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> and that took me 9000 posts, i LOVE you. . .



I love you too celly


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 1, 2005)

can i be senjor mebmer? iam very very nice


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 1, 2005)

purpleshirtguy: ask again in two years.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2005)

I abided by the rules and Im a senior member now.  Didint complain nor did I ask to be promoted.........I did it FAIR and SQUARE.  There should be NO FREEBIES


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 1, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> purpleshirtguy: ask again in two years.


???

butt i own the cool fc!!!  
can i?please!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 1, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> butt i own the cool fc!!!
> can i?please!


Never beg. It makes people not like you...


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 1, 2005)

Snoopy said:
			
		

> I abided by the rules and Im a senior member now.  Didint complain nor did I ask to be promoted.........I did it FAIR and SQUARE.  There should be NO FREEBIES


*goes to check snoopy's latest posts*


----------



## DOK (Aug 1, 2005)

600 spam posts and none suspects a thing  well, they do now  XD


----------



## Procyon (Aug 1, 2005)

Can someone bump LP DZ and DOK up to senior members? They deserve it pretty badly. =]


----------



## Shiron (Aug 1, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Can someone bump LP DZ and DOK up to senior members? They deserve it pretty badly. =]


People like Stilutz and I would be better choices for people to be bumped up to senior member status...


----------



## Misk (Aug 1, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Can someone bump LP DZ and DOK up to senior members? They deserve it pretty badly. =]



I dont think the mods are that merciful


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> can i be senjor mebmer? iam very very nice





Sure!  

Just a measly 1471 posts and you're in


----------



## Procyon (Aug 1, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> People like Stilutz and I would be better choices for people to be bumped up to senior member status...



Woah. Not trying to start a riot. I don't know you guys. Just saying that our community spammers deserve the best we can give them.


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 1, 2005)

hmm almos there.. 
can som 1 tell me where i can spam my way up to 2000 posts with usless crap?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Aug 1, 2005)

Senior members should go by the consistency of there posting and the amount of time they were here,  not mainly the amount of posts and Rep points.


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 1, 2005)

I never did see the point in the 2000 post requirement. It just encourages spam.

It might work better to have the requirements to get 'in' unknown - or do it by time here alone. It's not like the 'benefits' are any great catch.

*still hoping for subforum...*


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 1, 2005)

How about we judge it by quality, rather than quantity? Current senior members can volunteer to act as the judges, and anybody who meets certain qualifications can assemble a portfolio of posts to submit to them.  If they are of a high enough quality, the applicant becomes a senior member.  

Also, the system adumbrated above would really favor me.


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 2, 2005)

Gir said:
			
		

> Can someone bump LP DZ and DOK up to senior members? They deserve it pretty badly. =]



gee, gir xD don't get yourself killed by posting that.

We'll get the senior members by proper way  just like you and dyro did, we don't have to be bumped, after all, this forum seems like second home to us spammers xD *not that we can spam anymore, but, what the heck* we'll go through the hard way like you guys did :

thanks for mentioning us anyway, giro!


----------



## DOK (Aug 2, 2005)

RaitoRyuukashin said:
			
		

> Senior members should go by the consistency of there posting and the amount of time they were here, not mainly the amount of posts and Rep points.


 
I live on the net


----------



## Misk (Aug 2, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> I live on the net



Finally there is another


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 2, 2005)

> Finally there is another



So do I..and the scary thing is that...me and DoK are dial up users  you should see my phone bill...my mom doesn't know i live in the forum...




we need a life xD


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 2, 2005)

Hm. When you meet the acquirements to be a senior member, then ask to be one. There's no use of asking before that


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 2, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> Hm. When you meet the acquirements to be a senior member, then ask to be one. There's no use of asking before that



What's the point of asking when you do meet the requirements?  I thought it was automatic.


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought it was automatic as well


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 2, 2005)

*sigh*

Sometimes, for whatever reason, it's not auto, glitches and so, I was referring to that. When you should have to ask


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn, you should be a priest; that was about the nicest save I've ever seen.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 2, 2005)

The admins have an auto-update program that they just need to run, and everyone eligable is added.  So it is semi-auto.


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 2, 2005)

That sort of clues me in as to why my vision of senior member promotion will never work: it burdens the mods with a brand new out-of-school hassle while requiring little of the users.  Allow me to play the typical member and once again note that it'd be super-convenient for ME, though; so uh, re-arrange your schedules, could ya gals & guys?

And I'm out like a trout.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 2, 2005)

I have met the post limit the rep limit and as of today I have met the limit of days u need to be on in order to become a senior member, I checked to see if it was automatic and it doesnt seem to be, so I guess I must ask... If anyone in power see's this could I please be made a senior member.  Thankyou.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 2, 2005)

I think the Sneior should be 2,000 posts, 3000 rep points, and 70 days becasue the time means I won't get Senior Membership until end of October beginning of November.


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm shooting for tomorrow, here.


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 3, 2005)

hmm i just lost 70 posts o.o.. how did that happen  ing
owell...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> hmm i just lost 70 posts o.o.. how did that happen  ing
> owell...



Count yourself lucky..I lost nearly 3,000


----------



## Psyonic (Aug 3, 2005)

Yup, I'm far from becomign a Senior member. I just hope that I'll become one before the dub fans come in.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 3, 2005)

I lost more than 200 postsing

I find it quite discouraging. I've been close to 2000 posts before, and both times I've lost posts to lower me down.

I'm agreeing with skmt on this one, this is encouraging spam. Maybe it would be preferable to get membership based on time. I mean, that's what seniority's all about, no?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 3, 2005)

> I lost more than 200 posts
> 
> I find it quite discouraging. I've been close to 2000 posts before, and both times I've lost posts to lower me down.
> 
> I'm agreeing with skmt on this one, this is encouraging spam.


The reason you lost those posts was because they were pure spam.  If you only posted seriously you wouldn't have lost any (I lost 0 because I don't enter spamgames [except the one I did immediatly after killing the old ones out of irony])  Just go around posting seriously and you will be fine.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 3, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> The reason you lost those posts was because they were pure spam.  If you only posted seriously you wouldn't have lost any (I lost 0 because I don't enter spamgames [except the one I did immediatly after killing the old ones out of irony])  Just go around posting seriously and you will be fine.


I'm not discouraged because my post count is low, it's more of the fact that it was lowered. I'm fully awarer my latest posts have been..quite spam-ish, but it's the fact that they count when you post them, and when the thread dies, whoops, it doesn't anymore 

Would there be a way for posts to originally not count when you play such spamgames?

sorry, going off topic a bit here.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 3, 2005)

> Would there be a way for posts to originally not count when you play such spamgames?


No, unless they were moved to the Off Topic Bar and Lounge, but that would be worse because they should be in the appropriate section, like anime or food.


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 3, 2005)

> The reason you lost those posts was because they were pure spam. If you only posted seriously you wouldn't have lost any (I lost 0 because I don't enter spamgames [except the one I did immediatly after killing the old ones out of irony]) Just go around posting seriously and you will be fine.


that would mean i spammed jus a lil since i lost only 70 right =D
woohoo!
..still its hard to believe ppl like Sayoko and any one with 5k + posts posted seriosly. o.o


----------



## 8018 (Aug 4, 2005)

what happen to my
post count!! ;-;


----------



## Gooba (Aug 4, 2005)

Read a bit of this thread, like a few posts before you.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 4, 2005)

oh i see
sorry about 
that 
okee i'll try to 
post seriously 
^-^


----------



## Gooba (Aug 4, 2005)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> oh i see
> sorry about
> that
> okee i'll try to
> ...


Oh no problem.  You can keep spamming in those threads all you want, just don't expect the posts to count.  You don't need to post seriously.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 4, 2005)

meh its okee
i've been meaning
to do that anyway 

and i'm kinda obsessed
on getting a high post
count so...
yeah >.>


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, I have a long way to go eheheh


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 4, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> No, unless they were moved to the Off Topic Bar and Lounge, but that would be worse because they should be in the appropriate section, like anime or food.


Humm yes yes now I understand..

Thanks for clearing that up! I'll try to post seriously from now on.. *goes to HoU*


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 4, 2005)

Definately. And folks - there is NO way the mod/smod/admin team is going to *shorten* the standard Senior time. Then it's not *Seniors* who join.

I'd definately go for shortening the posts at the expense of lengthening the time required. If this is meant as a special reward for sticking around for a looong time - then that would do it. (even if the 'reward' is something that special folks get handed out to anyway, big avatars, meh.) 

When someone comes in and starts asking for the requirements to be bent just for them, it sort of guarantees that it won't happen. Just sit tight and wait. Be personable, post regular chatty posts and make sure the mods know who you are - but don't bring up how you're just _this_ close to making Senior, if only..... - because it won't help.

You want to be noticed? Contribute. Do it for the good of the forum, and not for yourself. Should you choose to accept this mission, I'll gladly welcome you into my heart and root for what a great person you are. Otherwise....  *this message will auto-destruct based on complex java code in.... 5 - 4 - 3 - .... 

...

damn, my coding skills just aren't up to par yet.


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 4, 2005)

How about making it about word count, instead of number of posts?  This would neatly solve most of the spam dilemma -- even if people are copy and pasting, they'd have to find something to copy and paste, and it'd be obvious as well -- and also, once more, quite convenient for me.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 4, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> How about making it about word count, instead of number of posts?  This would neatly solve most of the spam dilemma -- even if people are copy and pasting, they'd have to find something to copy and paste, and it'd be obvious as well -- and also, once more, quite convenient for me.


I don't think it is possible.  Even if it was, it would have to be so ridiculously high it would just be silly.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah hes right. I mean who actually counts how many words and characters they have in a post? It would have to be incredibly high.

Also I have a question. If I change my Kyuubi Naruto avatar that I have (hmm thinking of changing it into an actual picture until the Part 2 intro comes out where I can change it to Naruto from there) into another picture, it would be Senior member size right?


----------



## Blue (Aug 4, 2005)

I actually haven't looked in this thread since, like, the very first page, but perusing it now, it seems that people are for a reduction in the post count requirement in exchange for an increase in the amount of time since registration... which is something I was thinking about doing myself.

I think 1500 posts and 5 months (150 days) would make more sense, ne?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 4, 2005)

Sounds good, althought I still think the 2000/3000/4000/whatever it is now rep is kinda small considering inflation.


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 4, 2005)

Meh, time considerations first - then stuff like rep and posts. (I can't imagine being here for five months and not having a lot of posts and rep though....)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2005)

When the CartoonNetwork n00bs come in then there will be a problem with posting and stuff. I think the rep needs to be higher to be entered in (might be because I have over 15000 rep though ).


----------



## Blue (Aug 4, 2005)

I consider the rep mostly irrelevant. I've personsally given people more then 3000 rep in a single day without realizing it.


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 4, 2005)

Increasing the amount of time since registration is actually a great idea. Makes more sense in being a senior member then.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 4, 2005)

You know...I think I'm pretty sure that I've made enough posts to be in the Senior Members....and that I have enough Rep as well. Although, I believe Gooba was the one who trashed the threads that I posted in.....I believe Axass was the one who trashed other threads, and I'm not sure who made the Convo Threads inept of post count, probably Dani, I'm guessing.

Although, perhaps I'll just have to regain all those posts the fair way and hard way now.


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 5, 2005)

yes you have to...just post relevant posts and where it is fit and you'll make it



> I think 1500 posts and 5 months (150 days) would make more sense, ne?



hmm...i'm down with that(i am more than 5 months anyway *points at join date* ) ^__^


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 5, 2005)

@TO:  Just listen to Gooba's recommendation and be patient.  Those posts are much less likely to disappear if they are actually adding to the Forum.  I post as much as (if not more than) many others in the FCs, but I make sure to enter into discussions in areas of interest outside of convos and FCs.

I wouldn't point fingers at mods/smods/admins getting rid of old useless/pointless threads.  To keep the Forum manageable, the garbage needs to be dumped and that's their job.

I apologize for posting in the thread, since I have a bit to do before reaching "senior" status.  I just wanted to express my appreciation for the work the admins do to keep the Forum in shape and to see to the needs of all users.

Also : favor senior forum.  You guys (seniors) are great, but everyone needs a break from n00b-sitting occasionally.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh, I didn't mean to impose on the Mods/SMods/Admin. 

I really appreciate a lot of the work that they do. And I do know that I posted in way too many "spam" threads, but now that's pretty much over. I'm posting the right way, and get my Senior Membership deservingly.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 5, 2005)

I've reached all the requirements, could I please be made a senior member  thank you


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 5, 2005)

I've never lost a post; I don't spam, although I do ham it up.  The best way to gain posts rapidly is to get into silly arguments with trolls, IE: "Sasuke TOTALLY wears briefs, not boxers.  A dude like that needs to keep his boys safe."


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 5, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I think 1500 posts and 5 months (150 days) would make more sense, ne?



I think it would. It gives you more of a senior feeling, being here for more than 5 months that is.

What was the time obligation before? 3 months?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 5, 2005)

> I think 1500 posts and 5 months (150 days) would make more sense, ne?


lol some pages ago we had the perfect thing and again people want differences, stick to 1 thing or make up your mind ;/


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 5, 2005)

what are the official requirements? they keep on changing it.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Aug 5, 2005)

I like the 5 months idea. Senior members really should have been here a while. Like theres some people who has been here almost a year with just 500 posts but some since may with close to 3k. But I would consider the one who been here longer more of a senior member even if they dont post much.


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 5, 2005)

If I were running this forum -- and thank god I'm not, I'd go nuts, many thanks -- I'd run some projections to see what % of people would be termed "senior members" according to various different schemes; and then further run future projections (because a system that's good now might permit 15,000 senior members in half a year); and ascertain with all projections how much bandwidth would be required.  Finally, I'd see how much money that bandwidth would cost me, and choose Senior Members regulations accordingly.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Aug 5, 2005)

> If I were running this forum -- and thank god I'm not, I'd go nuts, many thanks -- I'd run some projections to see what % of people would be termed "senior members" according to various different schemes; and then further run future projections (because a system that's good now might permit 15,000 senior members in half a year); and ascertain with all projections how much bandwidth would be required. Finally, I'd see how much money that bandwidth would cost me, and choose Senior Members regulations accordingly.


 
They dont have time for all that. Anyway 1  year of conistent activeness should be the requirement once this forum reach a year old. Which coincides with the Cartoon Network Nubs.


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 5, 2005)

Suggestion for a feature: Most Popular Posts; just like New Posts but doing what it says.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 5, 2005)

I, personally, like the idea of the 1,500 posts and 5 months of membership requirement idea. I think it definantly gives off the aura of being more of a "senior" member.


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 5, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I, personally, like the idea of the 1,500 posts and 5 months of membership requirement idea. I think it definantly gives off the aura of being more of a "senior" member.



yep agreed


----------



## lucky (Aug 8, 2005)

All of a sudden, i'm all for SKMT999's idea of a separate place for senior members.  Bathhouse has turned into a spammer's heaven.  Horny spammer's heaven.


----------



## DOK (Aug 8, 2005)

*is a horny BH spammer*


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 8, 2005)

Ive been senior all my life, just cuz i can be =|


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2005)

N@sc said:
			
		

> Ive been senior all my life, just cuz i can be =|




hmmh...the name looks very familiar :S

replace "s" with "S" and it most likely sounds like another member who *used* to have that name.

This isn't going to go well


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 8, 2005)

CURPPPPPPPPPPPP I said a capitol "S" =D


----------



## 8018 (Aug 8, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> hmmh...the name looks very familiar :S
> 
> replace "s" with "S" and it most likely sounds like another member who *used* to have that name.
> 
> This isn't going to go well




yeah i was about to
coment on that o.o


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 8, 2005)

N@sc = Zerolok bakas 

Nice ava Vil btw XD


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 8, 2005)

thanks for selling me out scen ing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2005)

N@sc said:
			
		

> thanks for selling me out scen ing




Zero....: 

2nd time in two days I've been punked :xp


btw: Wassup zero


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought everybody knew by now 

Sorry Vil :sad


----------



## 8018 (Aug 8, 2005)

oh i see o.o

that was sneacky


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 9, 2005)

SPAM SPAM SPAM!

anyway the NF will be 1 year old next month! no plans?


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 9, 2005)

2,000 post? 
Wow......
Well, another 1,200 to go.


----------



## Misk (Aug 9, 2005)

Yea I gave up on 2,000 a long time ago..... >.>


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 9, 2005)

Eh, you'll make it in no time, Atom. ^ ^

Man...NF 1-year Anniversary next month....that's going to be crazy!!


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 9, 2005)

almost there....


----------



## Shadow (Aug 9, 2005)

Man now that Im a senior.......I dunno where to post anymore...............


----------



## earthshine (Aug 9, 2005)

ah screw you old timers


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmm....I don't exactly think that was the most intelligent thing to say....considering you're new.


----------



## Sex (Aug 10, 2005)

earthmancer2200 said:
			
		

> ah screw you old timers



::Takes insult:: :amazed


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2005)

How are you an old timer, Sukie?


----------



## Sex (Aug 10, 2005)

> How are you an old timer, Sukie?



::Takes insult:: :amazed


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, amazing NF is so young.  There are boards I've been on for almost a decade -- sheesh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2005)

earthmancer2200 said:
			
		

> ah screw you old timers




;__;

*starts dying hair to feel youthful once more* :sad


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2005)

:rofl

You know SJ, I heard that killing people makes you youthful. Or was that something in Grand Theft Auto....oh well, pretty much the same, right?


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oni, I keep trying to rep you for your avatar.... but it says I have to wait. 

(vaguely on topic, I just realized I have no idea how many posts I have at this moment.)

Guess I'll find out when the page finishes reloading.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 11, 2005)

earthmancer2200 said:
			
		

> ah screw you old timers


yeh, fossiles rule


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 11, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Oni, I keep trying to rep you for your avatar.... but it says I have to wait.
> 
> (vaguely on topic, I just realized I have no idea how many posts I have at this moment.)
> 
> Guess I'll find out when the page finishes reloading.



I'm sure you'll have rep open soon enough.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2005)

Is their anything new coming to the seniors of this board? or are they still thinking?


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 12, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> yeh, fossiles rule



yep. we fossils rule the world anyway


----------



## lekki (Aug 12, 2005)

So apart from the giant avatar and forgetting to check your inbox having even less consequence, any other benefits?
Maybe a working lightsaber in the mail?
Recipes? I really need those, all I ever cook is shrimp and rice or chicken and rice these days and it's getting ooooooooold
I miss my mom


----------



## zingymaster (Aug 12, 2005)

argh...there there, nothing a little maggi cube, pounded yam with okro wont fix. when was the last time you had eba.?


----------



## Meijin (Aug 12, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> So apart from the giant avatar and forgetting to check your inbox having even less consequence, any other benefits?
> Maybe a working lightsaber in the mail?
> Recipes? I really need those, all I ever cook is shrimp and rice or chicken and rice these days and it's getting ooooooooold
> I miss my mom



Yeah, that's it. We used to have the ability to see who repped us, but a certain event happened and it got taken away, unfortunately :sad


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 12, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's it. We used to have the ability to see who repped us, but a certain event happened and it got taken away, unfortunately :sad


well i do not care much about the rep viewing power anyway...but i want more priviledges as a fossil..er i mean senior member


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 12, 2005)

Perhaps a Senior Members forum is in the works? ( One diffrent from the BH? ) my fault if it's been mentioned before.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2005)

The 21st Hokage said:
			
		

> Perhaps a Senior Members forum is in the works? ( One diffrent from the BH? ) my fault if it's been mentioned before.




Judging from the what I've seen, I seriously doubt it....But it's a nice dream to have


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 12, 2005)

Ah in that case allright then ^^.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

Not sure if it's been suggested at all, but how about the Senior Members automatically get a certain amount of rep and increased rep power when they become SM's?

Probably been mentioned though. :xp


----------



## Reznor (Aug 12, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Not sure if it's been suggested at all, but how about the Senior Members automatically get a certain amount of rep and increased rep power when they become SM's?
> 
> Probably been mentioned though. :xp


Senior members repping power is already higher because of their rep, post count and join date.

Most of you probably rep-trade each other anyway  (And even if you don't, given senior member rep  would defeat the purpose of rep.)


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmm..you know, I suppose that's true. Perhaps I'm not thinking to the best of my ability right now, since I've had a little bit less than 4 hours of sleep and now I'm at work. Sometimes I curse this site for being too addicting.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 12, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Most of you probably rep-trade each other anyway  (And even if you don't, given senior member rep  would defeat the purpose of rep.)



I haven't had one of those. :sad


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Judging from the what I've seen, I seriously doubt it....But it's a nice dream to have


yup...i am really hoping that it will come true


----------



## DOK (Aug 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Most of you probably rep-trade each other anyway  (And even if you don't, given senior member rep would defeat the purpose of rep.)


----------



## lekki (Aug 14, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> argh...there there, nothing a little maggi cube, pounded yam with okro wont fix. when was the last time you had eba.?


Man, it's been over 2 years since I've been home. I bet I won't be able to handle it and will just pass out after eating 

I can't wait for the Sunday pounded yam and efo.
I head back in December.

Back on topic, maybe senior members can get access to even more smilies?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2005)

Kiria ur avatar is HOT! FREAKING HOT!   UR THE AVATAR GOD PLEASE MAKE ME ONE! SHUFFLE RULES! WOOOOO!

sorry for the caps!


----------



## legan (Aug 17, 2005)

2000 posts, I've just got back man v_v

Ah well, I rarely post anyways but the posts I make are usualy not spam.


Great idea btw.


----------



## Ah B (Aug 19, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya, it's called SENIOR members for a reason. ^^'
The time limit is probably the most important thing.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 22, 2005)

so i guess i'm a senior
member now '-'

again >.>

but i already had the 
big avy o.o


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Kiria ur avatar is HOT! FREAKING HOT!   UR THE AVATAR GOD PLEASE MAKE ME ONE! SHUFFLE RULES! WOOOOO!


well now we all know how you got your 2000 posts . .


----------



## Reznor (Aug 22, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> well now we all know how you got your 2000 posts . .


Just because he's a mod?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Just because he's a mod?


no, no, remember i'm the secret smod who drains everybody's posts count, i'm like the tax collector on NF, from all the post you make 20%  as tax goes to me. . .


----------



## Reznor (Aug 22, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> no, no, remember i'm the secret smod who drains everybody's post, i'm like the tax collector on NF, from all the post you make 20%  as tax goes to me. . .



That's right.

I should rally some senior members to overthrow your evil regime! ing

Hmm.... or would it be more benificial to try to get in on this >.>


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

> I should rally some senior members to overthrow your evil regime!


my dictator ship will rain upon thee as long i'm the evil smod with post draining powers and 220.000 posts >8D


----------



## Aman (Aug 22, 2005)

Soon i'll be a seniour... Anyways, here's a tip. All good members that have 2000 posts must have a lot over 3000 rep points (1700 posts here and almost 15 K rep) so you guys should make the limit on that a bit higher. Maybe, 7?


----------



## DOK (Aug 22, 2005)

I gave up long time ago, but i know ill get there eventualy -______-;;
how bout minimum rep of 30000000000000000000000000000000000?


----------



## Aman (Aug 22, 2005)

Er... Do you even have that?


----------



## DOK (Aug 22, 2005)

no, i dont think anyone does. why cant we all just be even T_T


----------



## Ah B (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, a higher rep might be better to adjust to 2k posts.
Or you could lower the post requirement (which would probably result in a higher rep requirement anyways).


----------



## martryn (Aug 23, 2005)

> I gave up long time ago, but i know ill get there eventualy -______-;;
> how bout minimum rep of 30000000000000000000000000000000000?



Who are you?  How are you luminary and I don't know you?  I thought I knew everyone.


----------



## Misk (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmm DOK hangs around Dyro so you have to expect that kind of rep much like me having 17,165 and ive only been here a few months


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 23, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Who are you?  How are you luminary and I don't know you?  I thought I knew everyone.



Do you know me?  

I think DOK gets his high rep because of his funny as hell avatars.


----------



## DOK (Aug 23, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Who are you? How are you luminary and I don't know you? I thought I knew everyone.


 
Weve talked before when my username was Destructionofkonoha  maybe you just dont reconize the username?




			
				Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I think DOK gets his high rep because of his funny as hell avatars.


 
I draw most my avas. and no, thats not why. im favored by a certain mod  



			
				Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Hmm DOK hangs around Dyro so you have to expect that kind of rep much like me having 17,165 and ive only been here a few months


 
Nope, just cuz i talk to Dyro doesent mean that she reps me all the time  
hell, im lucky to even see her online nowa days :sad


----------



## martryn (Aug 23, 2005)

> Weve talked before when my username was Destructionofkonoha



Oh!  Of course I know you now!  Damn, I'm sorry.  Ha ha ha.  I didn't realize you changed your user name.  I probably helped on that rep a little bit.  If not, I am now. 



> Do you know me?



Sorry, no, but you haven't been here long either.  I tend to at least know the names and personalities of all members who have been here three or four months.  Your user name is kinda hard to remember though.  It doesn't really stand out.


----------



## mgrace (Aug 23, 2005)

I only have 400 good posts to go before I finally get to make a new Avatar.. Who should I give a moustache or beard to next.... Hmmmm ZETSU... Muhahahhaha...

When I get to 2,000 watch out for it....


----------



## martryn (Aug 23, 2005)

I liked the Kishimoto one myself.  Now that was an entertaining mustache.


----------



## DOK (Aug 23, 2005)

hahah, yah iseeen that ooone around.

[editation] i cant find it :sad someone find it?


----------



## Ah B (Aug 25, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Hmm DOK hangs around Dyro so you have to expect that kind of rep much like me having 17,165 and ive only been here a few months



You also have over 1k posts in such a short time. That's really..amazing.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 3, 2005)

so i finally get past all the requirements but nothing has happened so far. will it kick in after few hours?


----------



## Utz (Sep 3, 2005)

@ rokkudaime, sometimes it has to be done manualy, so wait until an Admin sees you have the requirements and then you'll be on your way


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 3, 2005)

^souka.....,thanks. maybe i should ask them myself


----------



## Sayo (Sep 3, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> so i finally get past all the requirements but nothing has happened so far. will it kick in after few hours?


it should kick in when u have the 2000 posts and stuff, just ask an admin to put you in =)


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 3, 2005)

^when i got 2000, i did check but i think it has to do with the number of days, anyways, ill check now.


----------



## Errorsol (Sep 4, 2005)

*hasn't read past the first post*

Do people who used to come here over a year ago, but forgot to sign up when the forums died the first couple of times? Since I used to go by Sol-Badguy on here before, during the days of TrigunFlame being one fo the admins, not to mention the whole dramafest that ensured between the admins. 

Prolly doesn't count but eh? worth trying >_>


----------



## DOK (Sep 4, 2005)

read first post. it reallyhelps.


----------



## Jones (Sep 4, 2005)

when they say "if your post count was reset....." in the first post does that mean you were put back to zero or you just had had some posts deleted?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 4, 2005)

Jones said:
			
		

> when they say "if your post count was reset....." in the first post does that mean you were put back to zero or you just had had some posts deleted?


If your posts were put back to zero.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 4, 2005)

^ i asked one of the admins and they said its not working right now, the senior members promotion


----------



## DOK (Sep 4, 2005)

hopefully itll be working when i get 2000 posts
how many days have i been registerd?


----------



## Ah B (Sep 4, 2005)

Count. Assuming you registered april 1st, about 125 days.


----------



## DOK (Sep 4, 2005)

If my calculations are correct, then ive been here over 120 days. i could be wrong though 

btw, i joined 4/19/05


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 4, 2005)

DOK said:
			
		

> If my calculations are correct, then ive been here over 120 days. i could be wrong though
> 
> btw, i joined 4/19/05



+11
+31
+30
+31
+31
+ 4
-----
 138

You've been here 138 days.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 4, 2005)

*walks around in circles with a picket*

Senior's Sub Forum!!!


----------



## DOK (Sep 4, 2005)

You my friend, have just wasted 2 minutes of your life helping DOK. 

thanks.


----------



## The Mist (Sep 4, 2005)

14 days and 406 posts till SM


----------



## Ah B (Sep 4, 2005)

About 300 rep points and 1400 posts till SM....


----------



## kapsi (Sep 5, 2005)

Soo...am I one yet?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Soo...am I one yet?


you can always check, couse if you are you can upload 150x150 avi's. . .


----------



## kapsi (Sep 5, 2005)

Guess not   .


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

PM'ed an admin bout it?


----------



## 8018 (Sep 5, 2005)

question!!
i can't see who repped me
does that matter?


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 5, 2005)

I think that ability was retracted a while ago shinigamiangel.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 5, 2005)

hmm... really? o.o
oh well


----------



## DOK (Sep 5, 2005)

hhahaha nvm my bad.


----------



## Bass (Sep 5, 2005)

Umm.....I think I'm a senior member.


----------



## martryn (Sep 6, 2005)

Wasn't this thread closed at one time not too long ago?  Why, and why is it reopened?


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't remember it ever being closed.... Not that it really needs to be open. We all know the entrance conditions by now.

*marches around in circles with picket sign again* Senior Sub Forum!!! Yeah!!


----------



## martryn (Sep 6, 2005)

All the other senior members hate me, so if we had a sub-forum I'd be ostracized (not sure if I spelled that right, and for some reason I'm too lazy to look it up in the at Merriam-Webster Online despite  the fact that its one of the many windows I have open on my computer right now and I'm apparently not lazy enough to not write this nonsense, mean nothing inhabitor of the parenthesis in my post).

Funny thing is, I looked up parenthesis to make sure I spelled it right, and I did.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 6, 2005)

Peh. They do not hate you! Just point me to a Senior who I give a shit about that hates you, and I'll beat them up!!!   :toliet

Yeah. And I don't even need to use my own giffies to do it! 

edit: ok, who misspelled toilet as toliet on the list?


----------



## kapsi (Sep 6, 2005)

yay, i am now. thanks whoever did it


----------



## DOK (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice ava Kapsi


----------



## Cinnabon (Sep 6, 2005)

This system should count total posts from before this site was reopened, then I would be in the "in crowd" alas.....


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 6, 2005)

welcome to the big avatars club!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the big ava club!!!!!


----------



## Bass (Sep 6, 2005)

So, when do I get made a senior member?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 6, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> So, when do I get made a senior member?



It should be auto or PM an admin.

Thats from reading the first post and hearing what others have to say.

*scratches head*


----------



## DOK (Sep 6, 2005)

my head itches


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 6, 2005)

DOK said:
			
		

> my head itches



Maybe its lice?


----------



## DOK (Sep 6, 2005)

no,    i think there fleas


----------



## Sayo (Sep 6, 2005)

DOK said:
			
		

> no,    i think there fleas


maybe it's the desire for senior membership, that would also explain your spamming here


----------



## DOK (Sep 6, 2005)

Sayoko, we been through this, get off my back.Im already miserable enough, i dont need you to bring me down more than i already am.


----------



## martryn (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe your head itches because _*You're a miserable loner with no friends!*_


----------



## DOK (Sep 6, 2005)

yes, and thanks for rubbing that in my face.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 7, 2005)

you know, i've seen some people with less than 2,000 posts who are senior members. i just want to know how?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 7, 2005)

Mafioso11 said:
			
		

> you know, i've seen some people with less than 2,000 posts who are senior members. i just want to know how?


They got manually added, or someone just gave them a larger avy.  Usually because they deserve Senior Membership but for some reason don't have the reqs.  Also, they might have been Shannaro.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 7, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> They got manually added, or someone just gave them a larger avy.  Usually because they deserve Senior Membership but for some reason don't have the reqs.


ie they're friends with admins


----------



## Gooba (Sep 7, 2005)

> ie they're friends with admins


Or they did something to contribute to the forum, like skmt making tons of giffies which we now use, or Pazuzu who helps out with info.  Not everything is favoritism, sometimes it is actually deserved.


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2005)

I can be one of you now  And how many seniours are they?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> I can be one of you now  And how many seniours are they?


Way to many.


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2005)

*waits for KnK to make me seniour...*





			
				pek said:
			
		

> Way to many.


How many is that?


----------



## lekki (Sep 7, 2005)

22, that's how many senior members there are...





that's just a random number btw


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2005)

Eh... Ok... And shouldn't there be a seniour member lounge? Since seniour members are normally veterans here...


----------



## kapsi (Sep 7, 2005)

Senior member lounge? I.e. another circlejerk?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

No, you wont see senior convo thread or w/e.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 7, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> They got manually added, or someone just gave them a larger avy.  Usually because they deserve Senior Membership but for some reason don't have the reqs.  Also, they might have been Shannaro.



oh, aight thanks .


----------



## Sayo (Sep 7, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Eh... Ok... And shouldn't there be a seniour member lounge? Since seniour members are normally veterans here...


there is totally no need for that, .  seriously . . .


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 7, 2005)

i pmed 2 of the admins already since last week and still no reply...


----------



## Jones (Sep 11, 2005)

have any perks to beign a senior member been added since the orig. post?


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 11, 2005)

you lost the ability to see who reps you, I think thats it =X


----------



## Jones (Sep 11, 2005)

how do you know you are in the club? is there any place that says it?


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 11, 2005)

its been mentioned numorous times in this thread, people crying out "I can't see who repped me! My senior member ship is broken! bitch bitch bitch"

Thats how I know.


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2005)

I just read the thing. 2000 posts, I've gone this far, I can go through 350 more  I believe I have the rep and I thnik I have the time...whooohooo this rocks.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 12, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I just read the thing. 2000 posts, I've gone this far, I can go through 350 more  I believe I have the rep and I thnik I have the time...whooohooo this rocks.



"You can do it, all night long" - Waterboy

Only 1 month and a few days.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> "You can do it, all night long" - Waterboy
> 
> Only 1 month and a few days.




You got 2000 pretty quickly  

You've been very, very  busy


----------



## RodMack (Sep 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You got 2000 pretty quickly
> 
> You've been very, very  busy


i wonder how busy......


----------



## Kepa (Sep 13, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I just read the thing. 2000 posts, I've gone this far, I can go through 350 more  I believe I have the rep and I thnik I have the time...whooohooo this rocks.


all that excitement for a bigger ava and more pm space?..I don't even like big avas:S
Unless senior members get some special title to brag with I don't even feel one bit of motivation to get in this group.
(and I won't get there this year anyway)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> all that excitement for a bigger ava and more pm space?..I don't even like big avas:S
> Unless senior members get some *special title* to brag with I don't even feel one bit of motivation to get in this group.
> (and I won't get there this year anyway)



Nope...they don't get anything more special, now let's forget we ever had this conversation


----------



## Sayo (Sep 13, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> i pmed 2 of the admins already since last week and still no reply...


they prolly think another admin is already on it, baka's . . .


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know if my two cents mean much here, but I have something to say.

The only thing that comes from creating things for the senior members is, humilation for the non-senior members. I'm not saying any names, and I don't want this person to start flaming me, but I was in a heated arguement with another member. He felt that because he was a senior member that he knew something more than me, and felt that I needed to be educated because I was a newer member. That made me angry. Because I signed up later and don't have as many posts, I don't know what I'm talking about and my opinion holds less ground than his. If there are special things for senior members, then it will just be worse in that way. I don't understand why there needs to be something special for the senior memebers. The only thing I can see happening is, the junior members getting looked down on inside a special area of the board or teamed up on in threads by the senior members. "Well I won't do that." I don't know all of you but I can say that a few of you won't, but like I said I don't know all of you. I'd like to belive that if there were special things for the senior members that it wouldn't outcast the junior members, but I really can't see that happening. 

 So that's my thoughts. I would really like to hear what you all have to say about this. So reply back and let me know. If you think I'm way out of line I'll erase this message and give you a formal apology. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Ultimate_Idiot (Sep 13, 2005)

Gah...I have 2,000,000 years to go...And if it looks like i'm crying, i'm not.....*sob*
*cry*....*whine*...*Bursts into flames* Oh, and how the hell do those who joined in august or september this year have like millions of rep? I don't get that!! *Continuse
crying*.....
Gah, he's right. I feel out of place just 'cuz I have a stupid avatar and everyone else has amazing ones.It's the same with webcomics: Mine doesn't have good drawing, yet I feel it's stupid compared to the others. Jeez, I practically
joined in July as there was a 6 month period when I never used my account...
 Also, no-matter how complex or mature my post is, I feel inferior.. Even if the other guy is a complete spammer who neg reps people for fun..:sad


----------



## Oompje (Sep 13, 2005)

uchih4it4chi said:
			
		

> I don't know if my two cents mean much here, but I have something to say.
> 
> The only thing that comes from creating things for the senior members is, humilation for the non-senior members. I'm not saying any names, and I don't want this person to start flaming me, but I was in a heated arguement with another member. He felt that because he was a senior member that he knew something more than me, and felt that I needed to be educated because I was a newer member. That made me angry. Because I signed up later and don't have as many posts, I don't know what I'm talking about and my opinion holds less ground than his. If there are special things for senior members, then it will just be worse in that way. I don't understand why there needs to be something special for the senior memebers. The only thing I can see happening is, the junior members getting looked down on inside a special area of the board or teamed up on in threads by the senior members. "Well I won't do that." I don't know all of you but I can say that a few of you won't, but like I said I don't know all of you. I'd like to belive that if there were special things for the senior members that it wouldn't outcast the junior members, but I really can't see that happening.
> 
> ...



I must say that I have never experienced such a situation with a senior member, but I can understand that the average senior member probably knows more about this forum then a newbie who takes a look at this place for the first time. Still, a senior member should not start educating people just because he is a senior member.
The whole senior member thing just gives you some extras like a bigger avater it doesn't give you the power to educate. And yes I would like to have a bigger avatar to, but I'm not a spammonkey nor am I a person who feels the urge to post everything that comes to his mind. I only post something if I think it will add something to the thread, and maybe sometimes just for fun. Of course everyone is free to do whatever he wants to do on this forum, but these are just my 2 cents


----------



## illusion (Sep 13, 2005)

Oompje said:
			
		

> I must say that I have never experienced such a situation with a senior member, but I can understand that the average senior member probably knows more about this forum then a newbie who takes a look at this place for the first time. Still, a senior member should not start educating people just because he is a senior member.
> The whole senior member thing just gives you some extras like a bigger avater it doesn't give you the power to educate. And yes I would like to have a bigger avatar to, but I'm not a spammonkey nor am I a person who feels the urge to post everything that comes to his mind. I only post something if I think it will add something to the thread, and maybe sometimes just for fun. Of course everyone is free to do whatever he wants to do on this forum, but these are just my 2 cents



I beg to differ, me being the Senior Memeber president......I feel it's my job to educate newbz.

That's why I head to the newb headquarters *academy registration* and I give those noobz a piece of my mind, I tell them how nuber powerful I am and let them know how many SoXerZ I've RoXXXered! They usually don't reply back.........meaning I totally pwned them.


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 13, 2005)

illusion80 said:
			
		

> I beg to differ, me being the Senior Memeber president......I feel it's my job to educate newbz.
> 
> That's why I head to the newb headquarters *academy registration* and I give those noobz a piece of my mind, I usually tell them how nuber powerful I am and tell them how many SoXerZ I've roXXXered! Usually they don't reply back.........meaning I totally pwned them.



I'll remember that and watch over the registration and tell them how odd you are


----------



## illusion (Sep 13, 2005)

Roy said:
			
		

> I'll remember that and watch over the registration and tell them how odd you are



and don't forget to tell them how many Soxorz I've Roxxord!! I totally pwned those noobz again!


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 13, 2005)

Why do you have senior member as your user title when you aren't a senior member?

Its kind of sad to see someone so inept they have to trick new people to make themselves feel better =\


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2005)

uchih4it4chi said:
			
		

> I don't know if my two cents mean much here, but I have something to say.
> 
> The only thing that comes from creating things for the senior members is, humilation for the non-senior members. I'm not saying any names, and I don't want this person to start flaming me, but I was in a heated arguement with another member. He felt that because he was a senior member that he knew something more than me, and felt that I needed to be educated because I was a newer member. That made me angry. Because I signed up later and don't have as many posts, I don't know what I'm talking about and my opinion holds less ground than his. If there are special things for senior members, then it will just be worse in that way. I don't understand why there needs to be something special for the senior memebers. The only thing I can see happening is, the junior members getting looked down on inside a special area of the board or teamed up on in threads by the senior members. "Well I won't do that." I don't know all of you but I can say that a few of you won't, but like I said I don't know all of you. I'd like to belive that if there were special things for the senior members that it wouldn't outcast the junior members, but I really can't see that happening.
> 
> ...




That sucks that someone was being mean to you, but it isn't indicative of them being senior members, but it's just that one member. Please don't generalize that one person to everyone else. I don't know any of the details about who you were arguing with so I can't really comment any further. I find weird that people would look down on others, just because they joined earlier, and might have a bit more rep. I guess I don't roam around all the sections of the forums, so I'm not sure if these things are happening, but some senior members really do have tons of experience and wisdom, while others...well, don't  

I believe everyone should have their opinions heard, but on a board people are free to debate certain ideas and there lies the conflict. I don't think it's just a "senior member thing" but members who are well-known and/or have a lot friends on the board have a bit more influence and those who are fairly new or not really on friendly terms with alot of members are facing an uphill battle. In time, when a member starts to become a more active member of the community and respects the opinions and rights of other members, he/she will eventually earn more credibility. 

I'm not afraid to admit that there people who've been here less time than myself and know much more than me (on any topic, not just naruto) You can be here a long time and not know much. And there's always something new to learn, and nobody's perfect and can always stand to learn something new....But, I would like to at least think I know a bit more about this board than the member who just registered a few days ago...


----------



## illusion (Sep 13, 2005)

Roy said:
			
		

> Why do you have senior member as your user title when you aren't a senior member?
> 
> Its kind of sad to see someone so inept they have to trick new people to make themselves feel better =\



Yeah, I really fool alot of people *only idiots*.......look at my post count genious!!:S 

Geezus, some people take these forums too seriously, relax and have fun with it!!:


----------



## Freed (Sep 13, 2005)

It'll take me time but next year for sure I'll be there  don't believe me? I can prove it.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That sucks that someone was being mean to you



It was beyond suck. It was humiliating to have my opinion downgraded by that person because I haven't been here as long and I don't have as many posts. 




			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> but it isn't indicative of them being senior members, but it's just that one member. Please don't generalize that one person to everyone else.



I don't generalize all senior members to that one. I apologize if that is how it was interpreted. Like I said before I don't know most of you, and I understand that most of you aren't like that. I already have a nice opinion of you and some other senior members. I don't mind getting in arguements with people. I actually like it, but making friends because of the arguement is the part I really live for. I just don't understand how someone's post count and join date can make their opinion better than mine. I may seem like a newbie here because of my post count, but my opinion of Naruto isn't new. I've been watching Naruto since the begining. I was a regular at Narutoinfo.com. Just because I'm new here does that make what I have to say completely irrelevant? I'm sorry I've been ranting too much. 



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I don't know any of the details about who you were arguing with so I can't really comment any further.



That's the way I wanted it. I have a request actually. Could I PM you and get an unbaised opinion of what happened. I hear that this person has alot of friends here and I don't want to offend anyone...That's not my style.


----------



## Freed (Sep 13, 2005)

Relax ^ I understand what you mean, I'd like to be a senior member too but no can do :l I don't post a kazillion times a day either 'cause I only type things when I got something to say..I just hope you become a senior member quickly


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2005)

uchih4it4chi said:
			
		

> It was beyond suck. It was humiliating to have my opinion downgraded by that person because I haven't been here as long and I don't have as many posts.



 That shouldn't be the case, and I'm sorry that happened.



> I don't generalize all senior members to that one. I apologize if that is how it was interpreted. Like I said before I don't know most of you, and I understand that most of you aren't like that. I already have a nice opinion of you and some other senior members. I don't mind getting in arguements with people. I actually like it, but making friends because of the arguement is the part I really live for. I just don't understand how someone's post count and join date can make their opinion better than mine. I may seem like a newbie here because of my post count, but my opinion of Naruto isn't new. I've been watching Naruto since the begining. I was a regular at Narutoinfo.com. Just because I'm new here does that make what I have to say completely irrelevant? I'm sorry I've been ranting too much.



I agree with you on that...My time here does not mean I know more about naruto than a person who just joined. For all I know, they could have watched/read the series a year or two earlier than myself (seeing as the series started in '02 and I got into it...early '04) 
but, like I said before, I have no idea what the argument was over.


> That's the way I wanted it. I have a request actually. Could I PM you and get an unbaised opinion of what happened. I hear that this person has alot of friends here and I don't want to offend anyone...That's not my style.




Yeah, it's better not to air personal arguments about a particular member in a thread. That's looked down upon and should usually be settled over PM. 
Sure, you could PM me anytime


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You got 2000 pretty quickly
> 
> You've been very, very  busy



I got into a lot of conversations, the music deptarment has a bulk amount of my posts.  Uploading albums, talking about bands and helping out.  Well, how long did it take you to get 2000?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I got into a lot of conversations, the music deptarment has a bulk amount of my posts.  Uploading albums, talking about bands and helping out.  Well, how long did it take you to get 2000?




Lets' just say that getting a 1000 posts in a week, use to be normal for me...


----------



## Misk (Sep 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Lets' just say that getting a 1000 posts in a week, use to be normal for me...



but convo threads no longer count ^_^

654 more posts until 2000.......

and where did I magically obtain 84 posts?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> but convo threads no longer count ^_^
> 
> 654 more posts until 2000.......
> 
> and where did I magically obtain 84 posts?



hahahaha....-__-
I do post in other sections =P

My post count just jumped by 20 :S

It's probably temporary though >_>


----------



## Gooba (Sep 13, 2005)

> and where did I magically obtain 84 posts?





> My post count just jumped by 20


*investigates*


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 13, 2005)

Sometimes I feel like I'm been on NF for a while but my post count doesn't go up.

I've been lurking too much these days 

500-ish posts till senior membership.  And I've been here since november


----------



## Misk (Sep 13, 2005)

I lurked a good 4-6 months before signing up >.>


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 13, 2005)

i got promoted, thanks to knk


----------



## Utz (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats rokkudaime  Welcome to the big avy club! (quote thanks to theoneandonly )


----------



## Misk (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations Roku  (Nice big avy btw)


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 13, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> I lurked a good 4-6 months before signing up >.>



I've been here since last november before I got this account


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 14, 2005)

I, too, was a professional lurker before giving in and creating an account. ;-)

(Roy, I LURV your new avy. Where did you find teh awesome fanart?)


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 14, 2005)

KK_FG gave me a folder full of Kisuke stuff 

want the original image?


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 14, 2005)

Would I? *drools* That's a rhetorical question, right?
Did she post any of her Kisuke finds in the Bleach Fanarts FC? If so, I'll go vaccuum it up.
- if not.... share? (imagine big sad puppy eyes behind the glasses)


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 14, 2005)

*imagines Kabuto with puppy eyes*

So thats why Oro keeps him around 

And the easy access buttsecks obviously...

anyway, to stop going to the dreaded 'off topic' place I have pm'd you some =)


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 14, 2005)

Heh. Off topic? This thread? NEVAH!!!!11 - ok, well maybe it gets spammed up a lot.

Anyway, thanks for the PM! I'll re rep you when I can. ;-)

*goes back to marching in circles with the SUBFORUM FOR SENIORS sign* ...rawr.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 14, 2005)

how many posts to become a senior member?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 14, 2005)

Doomsday said:
			
		

> how many posts to become a senior member?



2000 Posts
3000 rep points
120 Days from Registration


----------



## Sayo (Sep 14, 2005)

Doomsday said:
			
		

> how many posts to become a senior member?


here's a lesson to remember, in a forum don't just look at the thread's title, but also read the FIRST post, since that IS the topic, reading 100 pages is ofcourse not requireble


----------



## lekki (Sep 14, 2005)

What the hell does requireble mean?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 14, 2005)

oh forgot to read the first post my bad


----------



## Oompje (Sep 14, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> What the hell does requireble mean?



something that is required, that you need to do...


----------



## IonDragon (Sep 14, 2005)

where do i see my rep points? or can only staff people see those?


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 14, 2005)

to check how many you have click user CP on the toolbar =)


----------



## Gooba (Sep 14, 2005)

UserCP


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 14, 2005)

Can you still see who repped you, because I cant...

I dont even know if it registered me as a senior member, I met the reqs o.o


----------



## Sayo (Sep 14, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> Can you still see who repped you, because I cant...
> 
> I dont even know if it registered me as a senior member, I met the reqs o.o


try to upload a 150x150 avi


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 14, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> try to upload a 150x150 avi


I did, and ummm I guess it worked...but cant you see who repped you?

edit- It did not work, it resized it to 125x125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> ...but cant you see who repped you?




That's because it is no longer a senior member feature. It was removed for a certain and valid reason. 

but it was cool, while it lasted


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's because it is no longer a senior member feature. It was removed for a certain and valid reason.
> 
> but it was cool, while it lasted




Nuuuuuuuuuu that was the main reason I wanted to become a senior member
In fact thats the only reason I stayed on this forum :|

Well I'll jsut be coming on here to get the latest manga


----------



## Oompje (Sep 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's because it is no longer a senior member feature. It was removed for a certain and valid reason.
> 
> but it was cool, while it lasted



Well I was just wondering that it would be nice to see who repped you, and to whom you gave rep... 

*sigh* still a long way till senior member account...


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, too bad it was taken. Of course, there are very people who forget to sign their pos reps (I forget, now and then) but what most people wanted it for was to see the negs. And once you know who has a grudge against you .... it's very hard not to find some reason to neg them back. I'm glad I don't get much in the way of neg rep. I don't have to worry about who left it. ;-)

SUB FORUM!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2005)

Oompje said:
			
		

> Well I was just wondering that it would be nice to see who repped you, and to whom you gave rep...
> 
> *sigh* still a long way till senior member account...




You can always ask an admin or Smod who repped you, then take the appropriate actions  

Not that I would ever advocate revenge reps


----------



## Oompje (Sep 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You can always ask an admin or Smod who repped you, then take the appropriate actions
> 
> Not that I would ever advocate revenge reps



I can see why they removed it, but still it would be nice to see just who repped you positively, and to whom you gave rep. I don't consider such an option necessary but it would be a nice addition to the forum


----------



## Gooba (Sep 14, 2005)

The easiest way to check if you are a Senior Member is to look at your PM box, 100 means Senior, 50 means normal.


----------



## Ah B (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm..I've been wondering. I've seen a few people who don't have the criteria for Senior membership, but have the ability to have a bigger avy than normal. I'm wondering is it because of reset posts, or do admins just give it to them because of some sort of achievement?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> Hmm..I've been wondering. I've seen a few people who don't have the criteria for Senior membership, but have the ability to have a bigger avy than normal. I'm wondering is it because of reset posts, or do admins just give it to them because of some sort of achievement?



Well, some users ask an admin to upload te bigger avatar but the user doesn't have 150x150 all the time.  Some users get Senior membership becasue they have a huge post count to rep ratio.  Or the user contributes a lot to the forum, like skmt999.


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 14, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> The easiest way to check if you are a Senior Member is to look at your PM box, 100 means Senior, 50 means normal.



Well that settles it, why am I not a senior member o.o


----------



## Gooba (Sep 14, 2005)

Because it isn't automatic, you need to wait for an admin to run the updater.  

I love how every time anyone hits 2000 we go through this.


----------



## IonDragon (Sep 14, 2005)

Roy said:
			
		

> to check how many you have click user CP on the toolbar =)



i did that now, but i still cant see it


----------



## illusion (Sep 14, 2005)

IonDragon said:
			
		

> i did that now, but i still cant see it



You probably..........don't have any.:amazed 

Here you go, check now. Oh, and rep back, I don't care if it's only 2 points. lmao!!


----------



## Jones (Sep 14, 2005)

what was that? 3 posts in a row? fishy me thinks.

plus, i'm finally in the club!!


----------



## illusion (Sep 14, 2005)

Jones said:
			
		

> what was that? 3 posts in a row? fishy me thinks.
> 
> plus, i'm finally in the club!!



Sorry, comp is acting up, I knew I shouldn't have gone into that porno sight.:sad


----------



## Misk (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrats Jones welcome to the Club im not in yet ^_^


----------



## DOK (Sep 14, 2005)

but you got the big ava

and i dont ;____;


----------



## Misk (Sep 14, 2005)

It's easy when you have money  
...erm I mean a good relationship with the admins


----------



## ninamori (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> Hmm..I've been wondering. I've seen a few people who don't have the criteria for Senior membership, but have the ability to have a bigger avy than normal. I'm wondering is it because of reset posts, or do admins just give it to them because of some sort of achievement?


Well, you get a big ava (like mine) if you're super-awesome (like me) and have admin friends (like me) that do whatever you ask 'em to (like me). =D

<_________<

Some people think I cheated to get my postcount, but I got mine reset. (About 5 times. Oh yeah, I rock)


----------



## Gοοba (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, you get a big ava (like mine) if you're super-awesome (like me) and have smod friends (like me) that do whatever you ask 'em to (like me). =D


----------



## DOK (Sep 14, 2005)

hmmmmm....my ava is still bigger


----------



## Misk (Sep 14, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> Well, you get a big ava (like mine) if you're super-awesome (like me) and have admin friends (like me) that do whatever you ask 'em to (like me). =D
> 
> <_________<
> 
> Some people think I cheated to get my postcount, but I got mine reset. (About 5 times. Oh yeah, I rock)




Well not all of us have loves at the head >_<


----------



## ninamori (Sep 14, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Well not all of us have loves at the head >_<


.....<_______< *also used to have Dani do stuffesh for her, too* Not anymores, though, methinks. She doesn't like Monny Bans. =O

Goober; You = Loser.



*jealous*


----------



## Gooba (Sep 14, 2005)

His avy gives also him the power to destroy forums.


----------



## Misk (Sep 14, 2005)

*decides to end the conversation because he sees evil Admin Flames behind Monny*

Yea Goober that things Gigantomorius


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2005)

Goober said:
			
		

> Well, you get a big ava (like mine) if you're super-awesome (like me) and have smod friends (like me) that do whatever you ask 'em to (like me). =D




The Goober acpocalypse is upon us once again


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 15, 2005)

Goober said:
			
		

> Well, you get a big ava (like mine) if you're super-awesome (like me) and have smod friends (like me) that do whatever you ask 'em to (like me). =D


....aren't you a mod...or a mod like person?  so don't you get a super duper avy by default?  Doesn't the help of smods only just add as some bonus that you probably don't use ....am I allowed to post here?


----------



## Tousenz (Sep 15, 2005)

Why aren't I a senior member yet?


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 15, 2005)

cause you need 2000 posts and 4 months activity =\


----------



## IonDragon (Sep 15, 2005)

illusion80 said:
			
		

> You probably..........don't have any.:amazed
> 
> Here you go, check now. Oh, and rep back, I don't care if it's only 2 points. lmao!!




ah thanks, now a new box came up, and i gave you some rep (hopefully i pressed the right button)


----------



## Tousenz (Sep 15, 2005)

> cause you need 2000 posts and 4 months activity =\




Well I'll settle for mod.


----------



## Misk (Sep 15, 2005)

Becoming a mod isnt as easy as it may look


----------



## illusion (Sep 15, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Becoming a mod isnt as easy as it may look



Welp, being president of the Mods, I feel that it's my job to.........*everybody starts throwing tomatoes at me*:sad


----------



## Ah B (Sep 15, 2005)

Tomatoes? More like watermelons!

Goober > All (DP wise, of course).


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

Beyonder said:
			
		

> Well I'll settle for mod.


congratulations, you just ruined your chance to be 1. . .


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 16, 2005)

^lol, that's probably true


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> congratulations, you just ruined your chance to be 1. . .




lmao...



Oct 04 member or bust, nuff said.


----------



## Tousenz (Sep 16, 2005)

> congratulations, you just ruined your chance to be 1. . .




I thought you ruined it by asking. I didn't ask. I declared.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 16, 2005)

> Becoming a mod isnt as easy as it may look


 Mods are selected primarily by physical power.

Most of the NF staff can lift automobiles.

KK was an exception, but he just tried so hard that they modded him anyway.


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

and he still became an Advisor -_-


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 16, 2005)

Being a mod at a forum like this seems like too much work. =/ I've only been a mod at smaller (now dead) forums.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 16, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> and he still became an Advisor -_-


Yeah, we started to take a harder line on the physical requirements. He was given advisor to show no hard feelings.


			
				Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Being a mod at a forum like this seems like too much work. =/ I've only been a mod at smaller (now dead) forums.


It isn't much work when you are incredibly strong. That's just the way it goes.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Yeah, we started to take a harder line on the physical requirements. He was given advisor to show no hard feelings.
> It isn't much work when you are incredibly strong. That's just the way it goes.



I guess El Jackal wan't that strong either.


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

dp! 

So you can punch a house and it disentegrates?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

Beyonder said:
			
		

> I thought you ruined it by asking. I didn't ask. I declared.


*cough*



> lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 04 member or bust, nuff said.



oh and on a sidenote, i have 107 PM's. . . 
*sticks tongue out to other seniors*


----------



## Gooba (Sep 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

>




Yeah, that wasn't PS'd in any fashion whatsoever :eyeroll



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Mods are selected primarily by physical power.
> 
> Most of the NF staff can lift automobiles.


*lifts tanker truck to free trapped orphan children* 

well, my strenght is not in doubt  

what do I want for this amazing feat??? a huggle would be nice =/


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

@ goob - yeh awesome photoshopping, anyway i was talking to the "senior members" not you smods and other unimportant people/staff out there, shoo, shoo


----------



## Gooba (Sep 16, 2005)

I swear there is 0 PS/Imageready/anything like that editing used in that photo (besides cropping so I didn't need to show the whole page).  

*gets shooed*


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *lifts tanker truck to free trapped orphan children*
> 
> well, my strenght is not in doubt
> 
> what do I want for this amazing feat??? a huggle would be nice =/



It's pronounced Tonka truck, silly


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> @ goob - yeh awesome photoshopping, anyway i was talking to the "senior members" not you smods and other unimportant people/staff out there, shoo, shoo



Awww darn it still not cool enough to talk to Sayoko >.<


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Awww darn it still not cool enough to talk to Sayoko >.<


you are now, quik talk!!!


no lost it, . .

wait there it is. .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2005)

Roy said:
			
		

> It's pronounced Tonka truck, silly




what? No repect (or huggle ;__ for this senior? :xp

..and besides those yellow plastic trucks can be kinda heavy when you put a bucket of sand in them...>_>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 16, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

>


Holy son of Hell. If that ain't unlimited power, I don't know what is.

BTW, why the Infierno can't I see on a thread the members' list anymore???
Bugs on the system or something????


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

well i realy like the new feature anyway, having over 100 PM's is quite handy 

[


----------



## ninamori (Sep 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well i realy like the new feature anyway, having over 100 PM's is quite handy


..... *so totally is not the reason for the extra PM space* <______<

I only have 103. =O


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

why the fock did i get a message earlyer cying that my PM box was full . ..

well thnx anyway for the add. .


----------



## Oompje (Sep 16, 2005)

*looks at top of the NF forum page* .... euhm total of 4  

a well can't lift a yellow plastic truck anayway


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> what? No repect (or huggle ;__ for this senior?






I hope that helps you feel better....


When you become a senior member do you get more space for animated avys? I have one last question. Sayoko, what program did you use for your Avy?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

[very offtopic]



> Sayoko, what program did you use for your Avy?


mechaTC made it, . .he prolly did it with virtuel dub and imageready . .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 16, 2005)

I guess I'm out of your league, since I might get maxed out at 100 PMs.  Crap!!!
**goes to watch U-17 World Cup, can't wait for Netherlands vs Brazil**


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> mechaTC made it, . .he prolly did it with virtuel dub and imageready . .



Ok. Thanks. I was just wondering cause my avy looks way too jerky, but I can't fix it because of the limited space that we get for animated Avys. Oh well. I guess neither of those will help take the size down. I guess I'll just have to post my ass off to make senior member...LOL.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2005)

uchih4it4chi said:
			
		

> I hope that helps you feel better....
> 
> 
> When you become a senior member do you get more space for animated avys? I have one last question. Sayoko, what program did you use for your Avy?




Like Sayoko said Virtualdub and image ready are your best friends  
and yes you get more space, how much? when you become a senior member, you'll find out  

And I had a similiar problem before I became a senior member..the space (34.1kb) is so limited, your only option is to become a senior member or ask an admin to put an avy up for you..


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

SSJ I wont be even close to Seniority until maybe January?
and he only has 62 posts unless he spams up the mall like everyone else it will take him a looooooong time


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 16, 2005)

No doubt. It's going to take me forever, but I won't let it get me down too much. I'll just keep doing what I can and posting whenever something strikes my intrest. I'm not going to just throw posts around to get my post count up. I'm not a spammer...And that stuff drives me nuts...LOL...Anyways. Thanks Kira and Sayoko. I really appreciate it and I'll look into getting those programs *Grins* it won't be hard. 



What Kira....No hug back...LOL...J/K...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2005)

uchih4it4chi said:
			
		

> No doubt. It's going to take me forever, but I won't let it get me down too much. I'll just keep doing what I can and posting whenever something strikes my intrest. I'm not going to just throw posts around to get my post count up. I'm not a spammer...And that stuff drives me nuts...LOL...Anyways. Thanks Kira and Sayoko. I really appreciate it and I'll look into getting those programs *Grins* it won't be hard.
> 
> 
> 
> What Kira....No hug back...LOL...J/K...




You'll be a senior member before you know it  

I had about 5,000-7,000 posts when they first instituted senior membership. So, I did without it for awhile and it's just a little perk that gives members something to look forward to...If you need any help with your avys just let me know 

You huggled me? 

*huggles back*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 16, 2005)

uchih4it4chi said:
			
		

> No doubt. It's going to take me forever, but I won't let it get me down too much. I'll just keep doing what I can and posting whenever something strikes my intrest. I'm not going to just throw posts around to get my post count up. I'm not a spammer...And that stuff drives me nuts...LOL...Anyways. Thanks Kira and Sayoko. I really appreciate it and I'll look into getting those programs *Grins* it won't be hard.
> 
> 
> 
> What Kira....No hug back...LOL...J/K...




Hey, you can do it, just look at me.  2,000 at the beginning of the month.  I still have a month left until I can get Seniorship.  Just don't spam or you can get banned or loved by others.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Byakuya, Kira. I'll keep posting...I'll get 2000 posts....That's my way of the ninja.......*Blinks....Smacks self for pulling a Naruto* Oh well. Back to board surfing and posting for me.


Oh, and Kira. I might take you up on your offer. 

Of course I huggled you. You quoted it actually...LOL...


----------



## DOK (Sep 16, 2005)

I think i should just be a senior already.
im so close ing


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 17, 2005)

You are really close...I'm pulling for you. I'll bet you can do it by the end of this month...Let me know if you succeed in that ok.


----------



## General Shino (Sep 17, 2005)

if they counted all posts...i would have been a senior a while ago...


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 17, 2005)

i'd probably be at about 80 posts by now if they counted them all. But oh well. I'll just keep working on it until I get it.


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 17, 2005)

If all mine counted I'd be around 500 easy =X


----------



## DOK (Sep 17, 2005)

if all my posts counted ide have atleast 6000 

no joke.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 17, 2005)

Only makes my opinion about you being a convo whore stronger 0:

Veterans > Convo whores
Veterans > Convo whore veteran


----------



## Tousenz (Sep 17, 2005)

If they counted all the posts I ever made I would have like 10k.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 17, 2005)

Shino4eva said:
			
		

> if they counted all posts...i would have been a senior a while ago...


if they counted all posts, . .  lol i don't even want to think about it. . .


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 17, 2005)

damn..i still have a long way to go ;p


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't think I want to think about that either Sayoko...That's probably a big number.

Just look at my post count and feel better Raizu. That should make you smile. LOL


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 17, 2005)

yep you're right...it made me feel a little better...thanks have some rep...maybe it will make you feel better


----------



## ninamori (Sep 17, 2005)

Beyonder said:
			
		

> If they counted all the posts I ever made I would have like 10k.


Hahahaha, I doubt it.

I really really doubt it. 

Unless that account isn't your only one... <______<

Counting the old convo threads, I'd be at about.... 9k-10k.


----------



## Misk (Sep 17, 2005)

Counting Convos and Fanclubs and other off-topic posts I would have around 5k


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2005)

I know if the old convo threads counted again, I'd easily be over 20 k -___-

I had +18,000 posts before convo threads got thrashed and dropped down to around 14,000. I shudder to think what happened if the FC's counted as well


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 17, 2005)

Good heavens, if they counted FC's - there would be hundreds of new Seniors in moments!


----------



## jkingler (Sep 17, 2005)

I checked a while ago. I would be at 10k minimum if FCs counted.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 17, 2005)

Some of you people are nagging about the amount of posts, well excuse me but 2000 is NOTHING,  i had to put up with 100x100 avi's untill i had 10.000 posts .. .  

yes you heard that right, your fancy 125x125 default sizes weren't there back then. . . 

here's a thing i found, it's realy old


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

[1000 kiriban!!!]

i can never fathom how you can post so much. the time i signed up, you had 16,000 under your belt already and now you managed to add 7,000 more while i only managed 2000. must have taken alot of sleepless nights


----------



## Neenah (Sep 17, 2005)

whoa sayo

that is old.....o.o

i think.....i saw that somewhere when i stalked NF....from a long time ago..
*has lost a pweety amount of the post count*...<.<

but i dunt care abt my post count anymore...<__<


----------



## Sayo (Sep 17, 2005)

> Some of you people are nagging about the amount of posts, well excuse me but 2000 is NOTHING,  i had to put up with 100x100 avi's untill i had 10.000 posts .. .
> 
> yes you heard that right, your fancy 125x125 default sizes weren't there back then. . .
> 
> here's a thing i found, it's realy old


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

managing 7000 in 6 months for me is still hard lol.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 17, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> managing 7000 in 6 months for me is still hard lol.



Actually a few people here could be ending up doing it in a month or two.  Just look at chamcham.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have too many things going on. I simply can't post that fast.

Even when I was seriously trying to raise my postcount, I couldn't manage to do better than 20 a night. Beats me how it's done, really. I suppose if I just broke down and spammed.... but it irritates me to do that. =/

Because, there's spam, and then there's spamy spam.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 17, 2005)

i gained those 7000 in the first 4/5 months,  and the remaining 16.000  in 6/7 months 



but yes, the convo's nowadays are horrible spam, all  i  see is nonsense making one liners, no wonder people like chamchamtrigger gain so much, anyway i don't post there anymore since along time, convo's are bad 4 yer health


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

^ i never did post to those threads lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> ^ i never did post to those threads lol.




Convo thread....I don't believe I've ever been to one  








>_>


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

^where do you get all the bouncy avatars? what anime is this from?


----------



## Misk (Sep 17, 2005)

Dont deny it SSJ

*chains fly out of the convo thread and wrap around ssj*

Come back to your home


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> ^where do you get all the bouncy avatars? what anime is this from?




The last 12 avys I've had on were from an anime called Maburaho 

and making the avys at this point are lot more easier with the senior-sized space  

@atom: Never!!  

I'll make my home in other threads <_<


----------



## Misk (Sep 17, 2005)

pfft Ive seen bouncier >.>


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

souka.....[another one of those anime with no substance]


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 17, 2005)

Who needs substance when you have 'bounce' ? Ne, KY? 

And Roku, for someone who doesn't see much point in covo threads... This IS a covo thread, half the time.

*smacks self for not staying on 'topic'* OW!

*goes back to marching around in circles with the "SUBFORUM for Seniors!" placard*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Who needs substance when you have 'bounce' ? Ne, KY?




Finnally, a voice of reason  

I swear, I watch the anime for it's deep story line and intriuging character development 

...wait, if there was a senior member section, what would we talk about?


----------



## Misk (Sep 17, 2005)

skmt.......WE DO NOT NEED A SENIOR FORUM ing


----------



## TEK (Sep 17, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Who needs substance when you have 'bounce' ? Ne, KY?


Exactly, I'd watch if just for the bounces, hehe.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 17, 2005)

> ...wait, if there was a senior member section, what would we talk about?


 It be nothing but nostalgia and references to your post counts


----------



## Gooba (Sep 17, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> It be nothing but nostalgia and references to your post counts


If the Mod Lounge is any precident there would be that, plus plenty of glomping eachother, talking about random things, and nude pictures.


----------



## Misk (Sep 17, 2005)

Average Senior Forum Conversation

Senior1hhh were so 1337 *spazzes*
Senior2:Look at those noobs in the regular forums
Senior1:I feel so googly in here *touches self*
Senior3:Arent we going have a real conversation?
Senior2:Why do that when we could just sit and make fun of everybody who is not a senior?
Senior3:Feck you guys im out of here
Senior1:Wait we have cookies >.<


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 17, 2005)

^lmao :rofl



> Senior1:Wait we have cookies >.<



That one line would get me to stay.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> If the Mod Lounge is any precident there would be that, plus plenty of glomping eachother, talking about random things, and nude pictures.




You've officially renewed my interest in a senior forum


----------



## Misk (Sep 17, 2005)

SSJ you get a steady dose of boobs and glomps in the normal convo thread -_-


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 17, 2005)

rofl. He gets that from his avatar. XD


----------



## DOK (Sep 17, 2005)

Can i be a senior member now?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 17, 2005)

lol, aren't most of your posts from the agony thread, though? o_O


----------



## DOK (Sep 17, 2005)

Nope, most of my posts are from ********* ;o


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah, yes, that. But what about when the agony thread is trashed?


----------



## DOK (Sep 17, 2005)

by the time its trashed, ill have about 2300 posts. ;o

after its trashed that is ;o


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 18, 2005)

Quick, someone find a mod to trash it, just to see!!! 

Well, if we can't have our own subforum, maybe we should have a second Level of Seniorship. Let us play in the mod lounge or something. I don't care if it's just like the bathhouse, it's the priciple of the thing!

Really, I don't see why a Senior member thing was created at all if we don't get perks that we wouldn't have gotten anyway. I mean, I'll just bet that if I'd asked someone (which I was too polite to do) I could have had a larger avatar before the Senior thing was created. I don't have all that many PM's, so the larger inbox doesn't mean much to me.... what else is there? Zip.

Again, why do we have a Senior Members thing at all, if all it does is give an 'official' reason to hand people large avatar sizes?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah. Yes, nice to have a back-up plan, huh? Good for you. As for me, it will take me forever to reach 2000...actually...if spam was allowed...I would have over 2000. But its meaningless spam so oh well.


----------



## DOK (Sep 18, 2005)

I havent really posted in the agony thread for a while, dont know why i started again.....ohyeah cuz its fun 

, but im still gonna post as much as ever ;o


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2005)

> Well, if we can't have our own subforum, maybe we should have a second Level of Seniorship. Let us play in the mod lounge or something. I don't care if it's just like the bathhouse, it's the priciple of the thing!


The second level is advisor, it is just really, really hard to get.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> The second level is advisor, it is just really, really hard to get.



Uegh. I bet....=/


----------



## Ah B (Sep 18, 2005)

There can be a Senior subforum when I reach Senior! (Which will be never) >_>


----------



## General Shino (Sep 18, 2005)

how do u reach advisor?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2005)

> how do u reach advisor?


Be a good and active mod/smod/admin, then retire.  Or be offered modship, but turn it down for some reason, then still be awesome.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 18, 2005)

Shino4eva said:
			
		

> how do u reach advisor?


You must ban your closest friend.


----------



## General Shino (Sep 18, 2005)

I like reznors idea better


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

rofl. SO you have to become a mod first, then? Hmmm...well that kinda sucks lol...the chances of becoming a mod on this forum are slim to none...=/


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, like the average Senior is going to ever get cursed like that. =/

*other* than the impossible, then. I'm serious.


----------



## DOK (Sep 18, 2005)

heh, cool, im senior now


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice one on becoming a senior DOK, so proud of you ing


----------



## DOK (Sep 18, 2005)

me tooooo 


;o


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

my god i just looked at your rep, hahaha you got like a whole 47k more than me  is that what you get for posting where you told me you did?


----------



## DOK (Sep 18, 2005)

where? the bathouse? pfffft!!!

yeah 8)


(notreally;o)


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have been an academy teacher 8 times


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 18, 2005)

hmm.. so how many senior members are there now?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 18, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You must ban your closest friend.


i bet that is how KnK got her administrative rank  

hmmm, reznor your my new best friend  



> *There can be a Senior subforum* when I reach Senior! (Which will be never) >_>


*NO!1*

endorsement denied and stuff. . .



> hmm.. so how many senior members are there now?


to many. . .


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hm. I've had  to get to 1000 posts three times. =/

Congrats on the senior-ness, DOK.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Hm. I've had  to get to 1000 posts three times. =/
> 
> Congrats on the senior-ness, DOK.




What threads are you posting in, that keeps getting thrashed? :S


----------



## DOK (Sep 18, 2005)

The agony thread XD


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 18, 2005)

damn DOK...that's a lot of rep points;p and congrats on becoming a senior 

Edit: i wonder how much Sayoko has;p..probably 3 times more;]


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

No, that was only the first time. The second time it was the Food Game. I just wished I could've kept the 1000+ mark the second time...=/


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

*crawls around* Guhh I'm almost there.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Two more posts.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

And I'm there, but nothing happend


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wait a bit. Be patient...


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Alright, -yawn- I can always wait.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

To become a senior member, its like, four months, isn't it?


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

120 days, I've been here for approxiamtely 136


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ohh, I see. so that's about four months. Meh. I still have a month to go before I'm even eligible...=/


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

It's been 30 minuites, shoudl I PM an admin?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hm. Maybe you should. *shrug*


----------



## Misk (Sep 18, 2005)

Just chill and wait -_-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> It's been 30 minuites, shoudl I PM an admin?




Someone will eventually run the program that will enable you to become a senior member. You'll probably be be senior member within the next day or so...patience is key


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

edit: My mistake. You said patience. XD


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Alrightl alright, I'll be patient  

I gotta go to school in like ten minutes anyway.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Man, I feel bad for you. I don't go back to school till tomorrow morning. =/


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh it's just Chinese School, and it's after hours so like one is even there, last week we got away with dumping sand in the janitor's closet.


----------



## DOK (Sep 18, 2005)

Stop spamming in here!!! 

[/spam]


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Dumping sand in the Janitor's closet? xD Man, that'd be classic if we would've done that at Finneytown. But you know what's funny? For a week straight,. there was like this bird that constantly flew into the window. It was so funny.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> hmmm, reznor your my new best friend


 =D

If you apply the best friend status retrospectively, then you already meet the requirements ^_^


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 18, 2005)

hmm... make the limit to ten months


----------



## Reznor (Sep 18, 2005)

@rganizedcrime: As had been said, wait patiently. 30 minutes isn't a long time for that.

Wait 4-6 business days, and _then_ PM the staff. Admins are going to run the programs every 30 minutes XD


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 18, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Wait 4-6 business days, and _then_ PM the staff. Admins are going to run the programs every 30 minutes XD



I guess there is shipping and handling charges too.........

Congrats, to organizedcrime for getting Seniorship, well not yet.  I just remeber a few weeks ago, you have only 500 posts.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Maybe...he's really dedicated?

What happens when his posts go down, IF they do? Will they "revoke" his senior membership or something?


----------



## Archssor (Sep 18, 2005)

I wanna be a senior member...


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 18, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Maybe...he's really dedicated?



It was ina good way, I should've said. It was showing that NF has a lot of active members.



> What happens when his posts go down, IF they do? Will they "revoke" his senior membership or something?



You don't lose Senior Membership.  When you have it, you have it.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh. Ohhh, okay. Hehehe. =]

@Archssor--You'll get it eventually.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

*stretches*

I can always wait for a lasting upgrade...in a way.

Yeah, I think my posts really started exploding when I found the Konoha Mall.

edit: not to mention the dub

And yeah, you'll get it someday. Heehee you get a rep for having the same location as my abbreviation


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Konoha Mall is a bad place to post, I think. =/ That place is cursed.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Meh, it's alright. Still nothing, after about 5 hours.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

That's not when it gets you. It gets you when you least expect it. =/


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Hehye, I think they might deny my seniority because I keep logs on if I've been upgraded yet


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

lol. I don't think they'd do that. They might hold off on it a bit longer than usual, just to get a kick out of it though.  jk


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 18, 2005)

I should be recognized as a senior!!! Rawr!!!


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

You will, good sir, you will.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

Gah, I need to become a senior soon, I want to put this as an avy :


----------



## Misk (Sep 18, 2005)

Just send a PM to an Admin to put it up for you ^_^


----------



## Sayo (Sep 18, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Just send a PM to an Admin to put it up for you ^_^


shut up, admins aren't some neon billboard that say "come get it here"


----------



## Misk (Sep 18, 2005)

hey they put mine up for me and I am just a random person O_o


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Just send a PM to an Admin to put it up for you ^_^



I've been trying to communicate with knk for a while now, it's not working.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Ahem.

Well I haven't found an actual avy for that right size, might find one later maybe. Just being a senior member seems good enough. Or maybe I'll just remake the avy by making it just bigger.

edit: haha! It's happened 125 messages!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

Holy hell...=O

Congrats, crime!


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> shut up, admins aren't some neon billboard that say "come get it here"


Cel, Dani said she'd upload any regulatory-size avatar for me, I just needed to contact her. But I don't feel like disturbing someone for that again, so I'm going for 480-ish posts instead


----------



## Sayo (Sep 18, 2005)

you both need another 500 posts, don't get lazy and suck up to the admins  . . .


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Holy hell...=O
> 
> Congrats, crime!



Uhh from what I hear you've reached 1000 three times, how many posts would you have if you kept that much?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 18, 2005)

If I kept all the posts that I lost? Hmm...Well...Umm..


*Spoiler*: __ 



 2394.


----------



## Misk (Sep 18, 2005)

Its hard to make reasonable posts nowadays I mean one error in the Naruto and Bleach Forums and Otakus stab you with Swords and Kunais


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh don't worry. Damn Kat, you would seriously have that many, or did you pull a number out of a hat?


----------



## Ah B (Sep 18, 2005)

I tend to never go back to threads I post in...so I wouldn't really know if they flame me or not unless they +/- rep me.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you both need another 500 posts, don't get lazy and suck up to the admins  . . .



oh ms beautiful sayoko can I take a loan on 500 posts until I geain it back. U can charge interest and whatever else you desire *wink wink*


j/k, but i guess Im really in the same boat of needing another 500 like them.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 18, 2005)

Or go do something spaztastic that the mods and admins all love. 

I can't figure that part out, but hey. ;-)

(has a sword, AND a kunai to stab the otakus back with... oh, wait...)
My brother and I are planning to cause much pain to a freind. He's going to come over some day, and we'll be lounging around the house in black hakama + ninja headbands, and wear kunai and belt pouches. We're even making up some kidou/jutsus to irritate him with. It should be much fun to watch his eyebrow twitch. 

What's the point of being a 'fan' if I can't have fun and annoy people?


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you both need another 500 posts, don't get lazy and suck up to the admins  . . .


Fine, I won't suck up to them....

How about sucking down...??​


----------



## Misk (Sep 18, 2005)

That oddly didnt sound right


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

^ that was the purpose of my post.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 18, 2005)

@Kno7: that did sound right to me


----------



## Misk (Sep 18, 2005)

*hits raizu in the ear*

Well you are not that far away Kno just spam up the Mall area and you will be there in no time


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 18, 2005)

Why did you hit me?


----------



## Ah B (Sep 18, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> What's the point of being a 'fan' if I can't have fun and annoy people?



To be proud of being a fan...?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2005)

Spam


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Spam




No, fair. I wanted to point that out :sad 

I say delete the last two pages >_>


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 18, 2005)

Spam?!?!


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm not spamming. 


			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> No, fair. I wanted to point that out :sad
> 
> I say delete the last two pages >_>


while your at it, delete the forum leaders thread too.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2005)

> I say delete the last two pages >_>


We have a better idea.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 18, 2005)

Spam, spam, turnips and Senior Spam.

Really, this thread should have been locked after all the rules were laid out. All we get in here is Senior Convo, and people going "zomg, I have the requirements, why am I not a Senior already!?!"  - or wose, asking about stuff that's on the first page.

Since it isn't locked, TPTB must not mind. ;-)

spam spam spam


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

What lock it?


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 18, 2005)

change it loactoin...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> We have a better idea.




okay, Goobs your officially scaring me


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

Kids, never suck up to admins  no

*points at new avy*


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Bah, you didn't _earn_ it.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Bah, you didn't _earn_ it.



I've been here since november, I've known Knk even before she was a mod. And the convo threads not been deleted, I'd have 2000 + posts by now.



...

Nope, you're right, I didn't earn it.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, you shouldn't put so much...effort into a single thread. So ha. 

Damn it, he got me.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 19, 2005)

> I've been trying to communicate with knk for a while now, it's not working.


 She gets alot of PMs. (So she doesn't instantly click anytime she sees a PM.)


----------



## Sayo (Sep 19, 2005)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> Kids, never suck up to admins  no
> 
> *points at new avy*


you tard, i hate you, your not even a senior :/


----------



## Reznor (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you tard, i hate you, your not even a senior :/


How about we promote him to Urban as a happy medium?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 19, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> How about we promote him to Urban as a happy medium?


how about i'll fry you as my lunch


----------



## Ninja Grampa (Sep 19, 2005)

OH!  This is where all us old-timers congregate I guess!  Glad I found this thread!!!

Anybody at Luther Manor in Dubuqe, Iowa?  It's owned by a bunch of religious pissants.  They won't let me out to see my cat!!!


----------



## DOK (Sep 19, 2005)

your lost buddy.


----------



## Ninja Grampa (Sep 19, 2005)

Nonsense DOK, I know exactly where I am.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 19, 2005)

Ninja Grampa said:
			
		

> Nonsense DOK, I know exactly where I am.


nonsense grampa i know exactly you doublelposted.


----------



## Ninja Grampa (Sep 19, 2005)

As a senior member, I am entitled to a bigger "avatar".  When will you be mailing it to me?


----------



## Oompje (Sep 19, 2005)

Everyone is being so nice to eachother in this thread


----------



## DOK (Sep 19, 2005)

Lol,  ;o


----------



## clockwork (Sep 19, 2005)

I also lack in membership but house large avatars.
I want to be one but 2000 posts will take me around a year.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 19, 2005)

You will get there im edging closer by the week.. hahaha


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Sep 19, 2005)

Ninja Grampa said:
			
		

> As a senior member, I am entitled to a bigger "avatar".  When will you be mailing it to me?



You can only get a bigger avatar after you've registered for 120 days, when your post count reaches 2000 and rep points 3000, Gramps.

Oh, btw, according to the forum rules, you shouldn't double post. If you did by accident, there's an "edit" button at the right bottom corner that allows you to delete posts.

Cheers man.


----------



## DOK (Sep 19, 2005)

who repped that guy???? o___0;;


----------



## Sayo (Sep 19, 2005)

stop spamming skid noobs.

i know this thread is just open for the people who need to get senior membership because  it has to be done manually, but what's the point if any random person humps an admin for it.

the extra Pm space is nice though . .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 19, 2005)

person that I'm gonna hump an admin to get seniorism for = clocky

person who repped gramps = me


----------



## DOK (Sep 19, 2005)

hahaha your  not funny


----------



## Sayo (Sep 19, 2005)

DOK said:
			
		

> hahaha your  not funny


*stop spamming *


----------



## DOK (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *stop spamming *


 
 
i cant read that, to big.

k, ill stop now


----------



## Oompje (Sep 19, 2005)

heey that clockwork penguin guy has an avy of 150x150 :amazed


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 19, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Damn Kat, you would seriously have that many, or did you pull a number out of a hat?



Yes, seriously. The first time I got to 1000 was through the agony thread. I got around 245 posts from there. Second time, the Food Game, roughly 754 posts. Now, I have 1,100...or then. Whatever. Add it together and that's what I got. Probably messed up somewhere though. I was in a hurry.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 19, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Yes, seriously. The first time I got to 1000 was through the agony thread. I got around 245 posts from there. Second time, the Food Game, roughly 754 posts. Now, I have 1,100...or then. Whatever. Add it together and that's what I got. Probably messed up somewhere though. I was in a hurry.



Well, you should've known that the Food Game would be trashed.  Gooba even warned you guys.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 19, 2005)

I didn't see his post.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you tard, i hate you, your not even a senior :/


What happened to the time when we were friends? ing
Wait a sec..

*looks closer*



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> you Kno you, i adore you, you have no idea. :/



 I know Celly, I know.



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> She gets alot of PMs. (So she doesn't instantly click anytime she sees a PM.)



I figured, but I thought I'd give it one last shot, and she answered almost immediately. Lucky me 



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> How about we promote him to Urban as a happy medium?


Who me? Happy medium? why not.


----------



## Azreal (Sep 20, 2005)

How can you tell what is spam and what is not? What kind of punishment can you give out for people who do/are spamming? Short replies are normally considered spam, but some thoughts can be conveyed using fewer words. Where do you draw the line between short messages and inarticulate people?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

Spam is basically a useless post that has nothing to do with anything that's going on/being talked about atm. I don't really know the consquences for spam (can't remember) but either way, spam is something you shouldn't do. Easiest way to avoid it is just to make sure you stay on topic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2005)

Ok, so I guess I meet the requirements, barring any post deletions... but I don't feel any more special. How do you tell if you're on the list or not? Would it show up on the group memberships, or what?


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

Just go to the place private messages. 125 is senoir, anything else isn't.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

I think you should be able to tell from your User CP. Your PM inbox should increase in size.


----------



## Neon (Sep 20, 2005)

I have got the days needed..
And instead of 3000 rep points I have over 14600
But I won't hit 2000 for along time since fc posts dont count.....
Is there any rep limit that if your over you can get senior membership without the 2000 posts?


----------



## Misk (Sep 20, 2005)

Rep requirement is too easy they should really raise it -_-


----------



## Neon (Sep 20, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Rep requirement is too easy they should really raise it -_-



Agreed but I think this was discussed early on....but it wasn't changed for some reason:S


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah. Rep should be like..10000+ or something. Something a bit harder to reach. 2000 posts though...I won't hit that for another month.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 20, 2005)

I think the rep requirement should be at least 15k, probably more like 20k. There is too much rep inflation and rep backing going on now. If you are in a convo thread or an especially friendly FC, you can get 10k rep in a week or so XD



> 125 is senoir, anything else isn't.


I only get 100 pms...Who do I kill for 125?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I think the rep requirement should be at least 15k, probably more like 20k. There is too much rep inflation and rep backing going on now. If you are in a convo thread or an especially friendly FC, you can get 10k rep in a week or so XD
> 
> 
> I only get 100 pms...Who do I kill for 125?



In order to recieve this great ability you must kill ban your first love


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

That's true. I know someone who just joined who had like, Paragon on his first day here. :S


----------



## martryn (Sep 20, 2005)

And to think people can get luminary in under three months!  It's insane.  People need to neg rep more.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 20, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> That's true. I know someone who just joined who had like, Paragon on his first day here. :S



Well, I got Beacon in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow. You must've been popular.

@matryn--I just know a lot of people. some of them are high up in rep power.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2005)

I had to strip in order to get repped in this place.  People really...... tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Neon (Sep 20, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> And to think people can get luminary in under three months!  It's insane.  People need to neg rep more.




Take away the neg only counts as half rule for starters....


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 20, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> And to think people can get luminary in under three months!  It's insane.  People need to neg rep more.



Was that towards me?


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I only get 100 pms...Who do I kill for 125?


You have to be speshul like me to get 125.

Am I the only one with the extra PM space? <___< *has 120 PM's! *


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

I got 125. 

*ahem*


yeah the rep req should be somewhere around 10 k.


----------



## Misk (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes I mean look at these random people with Celestial

and ill never get 2,000 >.>


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

It's not as hard as it looks, just open your mind to the music and food departments.


----------



## Misk (Sep 20, 2005)

But I only listen to JP music im not hip to today's goth,punk, and rap songs


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh please, the kind of music I listen to couldn't be further away from goth, punk, and rap.


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I got 125.
> 
> *ahem*


125 PM space?

I remember when it took me weeks to get full green bars. And I was getting like... 6 reps a day.

Geez, I miss the good 'ole days.


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

It took me about a month or two to get a full rep bar.

edit: sorry, I'll stop spamming.


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> It took me about a month or two to get a full rep bar.
> 
> edit: sorry, I'll stop spamming.


Took me... 3 months. Take that.

POWA TO THE OLDER MEMBERS~ =3


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

Whoa. I got a full rep bar in a number of days. o_o I had seven rep bar thingies on my first day. o_O

edit: Make that my first few hours.


----------



## Misk (Sep 20, 2005)

Took me a couple of weeks


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Whoa. I got a full rep bar in a number of days. o_o I had seven rep bar thingies on my first day. o_O
> 
> edit: Make that my first few hours.


You joined in June. Duuuuuuh. XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

So what? You're just mad cuz people love me. =P


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> So what? You're just mad cuz people love me. =P


People love me, too.

>O


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

How could they not?


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> How could they not?


<______<

Okies, time to pull out the list:

MY ELBOWS ARE TOO SHARP
I never get on AIM anymore
The Beck FC's dead
My s/n hasn't changed in ages
Haven't had time to spam
Haven't had time to talk to freakin' anyone!
And yarr...
I suck at life? <_____<


THAT'S why they could not! XDDDDD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

Unimportant reasons, they all are.


----------



## Ah B (Sep 20, 2005)

Everybody normal and heterosexual would easily get sucked into what I call "the Mon vortex". Homos might need a bit more work though...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm a lesbian. =D


----------



## Neon (Sep 20, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> I'm a lesbian. =D



It's TRUE!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

o_o...No shit lol


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

Ok, time to add that on the list of "info on members" It hath been confirmeth


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

lol, you suck at old english.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 20, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> lol, you suck at old english.


You have an underscore in your name.


----------



## Misk (Sep 20, 2005)

I hate to say it but OWNED


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

So what?


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

Uh h I think it has something to do with English.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

I wasn't aiming for proper English in my username. =.=


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> Everybody normal and heterosexual would easily get sucked into what I call "the Mon vortex". Homos might need a bit more work though...


....HEHEHEHEILOVEYOUBEE!!!!!! x3 *dying*

<3333333


----------



## Gooba (Sep 20, 2005)

Underscore in username=n00b


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

Gee, don't I feel welcome. =/


----------



## Misk (Sep 20, 2005)

Well I have to defend Wolf so...

*points at Gooba's Avy* Syndicate Ring Avys are noobish


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Underscore in username=n00b


....... =[

I mean, that doesn't apply to me, buuuuuuuuuuuut.... <______<


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Gee, don't I feel welcome. =/



Oh don't worry, you'll always be welcome


----------



## happygolucky (Sep 20, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> ....... =[
> 
> I mean, that doesn't apply to me, buuuuuuuuuuuut.... <______<


omg MONNEEE. <3333

I've found j00. =O


And of COURSE the underscore doesn't apply to you. >_>
;O


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

Hmm, uhh what exactly is wrong with the use of underscores?


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

happygolucky said:
			
		

> omg MONNEEE. <3333
> 
> I've found j00. =O
> 
> ...


OMFG ELENAEEEEE!!!!!! <33333333

No, -I've- found -j00-. Wait... nvm... <___<


Of course! *can read... kinda sorta....*


----------



## Misk (Sep 20, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Hmm, uhh what exactly is wrong with the use of underscores?



Nothing I mean look at the million of Usernames people take yet come on maybe once?


----------



## Ah B (Sep 20, 2005)

Nothing, I assume, but wold talked about someone being bad in old english, and the underscore is "somewhat" ironic,


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Hmm, uhh what exactly is wrong with the use of underscores?


It's n00bish.

According to Goob the *Noob*, that is.

*agrees with him, though*

Unless they look artistic, like DW's!


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

I hadn't noticed until it was actually pointed out...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 20, 2005)

> Unless they look artistic, like DW's!



I feel so special! x]


----------



## happygolucky (Sep 20, 2005)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> It's n00bish.
> 
> According to Goob the *Noob*, that is.
> 
> *agrees with him, though*



Monny's got jokes! =O

XD

GoobaDooba! >.> <.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2005)

happygolucky said:
			
		

> Monny's got jokes! =O
> 
> XD
> 
> GoobaDooba! >.> <.<



Poor Goobs is being mocked ;__;

*sneak s Happy*


----------



## Gooba (Sep 20, 2005)

*smoderates all of you* 


> GoobaDooba! >.> <.<


GoobidyDoobidy was my AIM SN for about 4 years.


----------



## ninamori (Sep 20, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> *smoderates all of you*


....And here I thought we were friends. T-T

Wait... *IS DEAD. >O*


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 20, 2005)

and **I** spam. .










...
<.<
>.>

GoobidyDoobidy is so fun to say.


----------



## happygolucky (Sep 20, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Poor Goobs is being mocked ;__;
> 
> *sneak s Happy*


Hey CEE-JAY! =O

How are ya? ^___^

GoobidyDoobidy. . .
XD

Oh noes teh smods ate meeeeee~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2005)

happygolucky said:
			
		

> Hey CEE-JAY! =O
> 
> How are ya? ^___^
> 
> ...




Doing quite fine, just doing what we seniors typically do......... 

I'm already taking off for the night so, take care 

...wait did, Goobs kill me too? =O

Dead SSJ in Forum Heaven:  @ Goobs


----------



## happygolucky (Sep 20, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Doing quite fine, just doing what we seniors typically do.........
> 
> I'm already taking off for the night so, take care
> 
> ...


gnight CJ!
 

GoobaDooba kills everyone I'm afraid. ='(


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 20, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Gee, don't I feel welcome. =/



Well feel welcome, K-mart is here


----------



## DevilB0i (Sep 20, 2005)

just wanted to be apart of this thread!


----------



## Reznor (Sep 20, 2005)

DevilB0i said:
			
		

> just wanted to be apart of this thread!


What part would you like to be?


----------



## clockwork (Sep 21, 2005)

Reznor for the win.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 21, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> Reznor for the win.


I won!!!!!

Thank you to all my supporters ^_^


----------



## jkingler (Sep 21, 2005)

You're welcome, --Rez's bra/bro


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 21, 2005)

Seriously, JK - those OoLoos are weirding me out. 

The keep staring at me.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

You're not the only one. :S


----------



## Jones (Sep 21, 2005)

wtf, that is creepy JK. *runs off to start an anti-oompaloompa offenseive*


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2005)

Um, the avy no.


----------



## Ah B (Sep 21, 2005)

His sig is more scary than his avatar.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn right it is.


----------



## Asmodai (Sep 21, 2005)

spam spam spam , hey i have to get to 2000 one of these days ø_ø


----------



## ninamori (Sep 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Thank you to all my supporters ^_^


*unsupports*

YOU LOSE!

Now... Make me a sammich? =3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2005)

Asmodai said:
			
		

> spam spam spam , hey i have to get to 2000 one of these days ?_?




You try spamming your way to 2000 in here and figuring out how to get senior membership will be the least of your problems...:amazed


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

Umm, yeah, I wouldn't do that if I were you....-.-





> Now... Make me a sammich? =3



PB & J? =D


----------



## ninamori (Sep 21, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> PB & J? =D


Oh, yum. Haven't had that since I was in Mexico! =O

*loves Hortensia's PB&J's. XD*


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 21, 2005)

*makes a Spammich*

Tada! Lunch for the rest of us!


----------



## Shunsui (Sep 21, 2005)

Sammich making is Rez's job, sorry. *worships Rez*

*steals skmt's pants*

*loves Mon*

*loves Mon some more*

*leaves*


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 21, 2005)

*whips up a giffie pair of pants for NN to steal...*'

Actually, that doesn't sound like a bad idea... Hmmmmz.

*wanders off thinking*


----------



## Shunsui (Sep 21, 2005)

Whee, more giffies.


----------



## ninamori (Sep 21, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> *makes a Spammich*
> 
> Tada! Lunch for the rest of us!


Pappi makes the sammiches! =O >O D=  T-T <-EHHHHH?

Zacho; XDDDD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

I am traumatically reminded of the insanity of Monny and NN on MSN.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 21, 2005)

Silly Mon-Mon. 

The Spammich wasn't for you, it was for the rest of us. I know better than to try to fix a 'real' sammich when you already ordered/asked Rez to do it. ;-)

*goes back to thinking*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

skmt-sama seems to like thinking.


----------



## ninamori (Sep 21, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> I am traumatically reminded of the insanity of Monny and NN on MSN.


XDDD LMAP!!!!!!

Skmt; Good, good.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

*reminsces* Ahh, yes, how could I ever forget that? e.e


----------



## Shunsui (Sep 21, 2005)

You *don't*.

You just roll it over in your mind until the voices stop being so loud.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

That'll never happen. I've tried that. It only makes them louder. But moriphine does the job!


----------



## ninamori (Sep 21, 2005)

XDDDDD

Monny + Zacho + MSN Chat = DOOOOOM of hyper and yey

No. Matter. What.

=O


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah.  How can anyone compete with you two?


----------



## Shunsui (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah, this one time my fake dog died, and we were mourning its loss hyperly and fun...ly. >_>

*loves Monny*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmm. Hyperness solves everything. *nods*


----------



## ninamori (Sep 21, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> Yeah, this one time my fake dog died, and we were mourning its loss hyperly and fun...ly. >_>
> 
> *loves Monny*


....XD

Yeah, I was sobbing. xDDDD

*loves Zacho*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 21, 2005)

Sobbing from laughing too much, probably.


----------



## Id (Sep 23, 2005)

Um sobbing for a dead dog oh...........(looks at you in shame)


----------



## Misk (Sep 23, 2005)

499 to go -_-


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 23, 2005)

*blinku* Err, yes. Good luck with that. Mmm, time to go do something completely unrelated to posting now.....


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 24, 2005)

500+ to go


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 24, 2005)

advanced welcome to the big avatars' club


----------



## Ah B (Sep 24, 2005)

1k to go....


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 24, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> 1k to go....



Awh...poor Ah B.

Only a few more weeks to go.  Maybe, when I reach Ascendent it'll give a clue to some people.


----------



## Id (Sep 24, 2005)

damn over 1500 post to go. KK your cool.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 24, 2005)

400 posts to go.

wow, I posted 100+ times in..a week. I think that's an all time record for me.

Recent manga chapters are probably the cause


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a bit more than 900 left. And about 15 days, none the less.


----------



## Meijin (Sep 24, 2005)

Spammers


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 24, 2005)

spam?!?! 

where....!?  *hunts down spam and eats*


----------



## Ah B (Sep 24, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> spam?!?!
> 
> where....!?  *hunts down spam and eats*



Too much spam is bad for the stomach.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 24, 2005)

But it's a nice change from Ramen. I get sick of ramen. Nothing like those starving college days of never ending bowls of instant ramen. Yep. I hated that. My mom got me a crappy little cookbook called 101 Ramen Recipies. I looked at it and laughed. To make Ramen edible on a daily basis, you have to put stuff in it - like meat and veggies and stuff. If I'd had that stuff to put in the ramen.... or let me put it this way. If I'd been able to *afford* the stuff to put in ramen - I wouldn't have been eating ramen. I'd be able to afford something else. ;-)

Do Seniors get a discount at the Ramen stand in town?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 24, 2005)

Is there a way to make it so that our FC posts count for, oh, I dunno, like a day or two? 

I think it would freak some people out, and I embrace the imminent hysteria that might occur


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 24, 2005)

UTTER CHAOS!!1!!1@!! 

Sounds like fun. 

But... just for a day. Or even just for a few hours. That way the chaos doesn't eat us alive. Yep. Gotta keep an eye on that.


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2005)

I've always been curious how many posts I would have including those in sections that don't count.  I don't think its a good idea though, because then almost everyone would have more posts than I do.  Some people never leave FC's.  And some people avoid them like they were the plague.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually it would be a cool feature, a feature that would show how many posts you have in each forum/category.  I would have like 5,000 K if FC's counted.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 24, 2005)

If FCs counted....I would have WAAAAY too many posts. -.-


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, I don't mind them not counting - but I am curious to know how many FC posts I have. I certainly do my best to keep a handfull of near-death FC's alive. While staying on topic! I'm mean on spam in the FC's.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Sep 24, 2005)

1653 posts to go (not including this one)

and at a currrent rate of 3.1 posts per day,

that's 533.23 days

which is 1.46 years

not counting school, work and other life-sucking activities

Damn.



As for posts in FC's, mine are usually spammish in nature.  I probably have about 400 or so .


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

Next time I see a "x posts to go!" post, I'll assume that user wishs for me to delete some of their posts to increase that number


----------



## Sayo (Sep 25, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Next time I see a "x posts to go!" post, I'll assume that user wishs for me to delete some of their posts to increase that number


23.000 i would say . . .


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> 23.000 i would say . . .


Actually, I don't think even by using the Prune command in modcp, I don't think I could lower your post count to less than 10k.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

Rez! You evil thing, you.  

Yeah, you know I love it when you're bad.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Rez! You evil thing, you.
> 
> Yeah, you know I love it when you're bad.


XD

Yeah, well, posts don't count here anymore, so there's no incentive to spamming this thread up only for the sake of getting Senior membership.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2005)

So it finally kicked in? Sweet.

Doh, it still hasn't.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 25, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> So it finally kicked in? Sweet.
> 
> Doh, it still hasn't.



No I think it did kick it.

EDIT: oh, maybe not.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2005)

*makes sure my postcount goes up*

Yea, its still counts.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

Really? Heh. That's a good one, too. Those poor kids. 

Fortunately, I spam for fun and not for postcounts.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 25, 2005)

well that's odd...

*Looks at Rez's previous posts*
380 posts till senior membership


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> well that's odd...
> 
> *Looks at Rez's previous posts*
> 380 posts till senior membership


*merges all Kno7's posts into a single post*


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

Heehee, that would be funny - if I thought you'd actually do it... 

*also checks postcount... did it work?*


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Heehee, that would be funny - if I thought you'd actually do it...


 Want me to do it? It will massively reduced your post count 


> *also checks postcount... did it work?*


 Not anymore! It was just disabled!


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2005)

SPAM SPAM SPAMMITY SPAM!!!!!!!

*testing purposes*



> Not anymore! It was just disabled!


Mine still went up.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 25, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *merges all Kno7's posts into a single post*



I would get so totally owned if that would happen.
and that would be some post I'd have:amazed

But that would be impossible, since there's a character limit. So I'd have around..(considering the number of characters I type per post..)
3 posts. XD



And what's been disabled?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> SPAM SPAM SPAMMITY SPAM!!!!!!!
> 
> *testing purposes*
> 
> Mine still went up.


Are we trying to disable post counts in this section? 

Edit: apparently it still isn't working... +1 -___-


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

You need to sack the disablers. Then we can sack the sackers and get a whole new staff, at the last moment and with great expense!!!!

*llama999, reporting for duty... *


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 25, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> You need to sack the disablers. Then we can sack the sackers and get a whole new staff, at the last moment and with great expense!!!!
> 
> *llama999, reporting for duty... *


you plan on taking over NF? 
I call skmt's right hand man^^​


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

Spectacular Spamming SkmtLlama, singularly sinister in specs.

*oh, come on! It's a Monty Python reference!* moose?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 25, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Spectacular Spamming SkmtLlama, singularly sinister in specs.
> 
> *oh, come on! It's a Monty Python reference!* moose?






*Spoiler*: __ 



Man:  	You sit here, dear.
Wife: 	All right.
Man: 	Morning!
Waitress: 	Morning!
Man: 	Well, what've you got?
Waitress: 	Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg bacon and spam; egg bacon sausage and spam; spam bacon sausage and spam; spam egg spam spam bacon and spam; spam sausage spam spam bacon spam tomato and spam;
Vikings: 	Spam spam spam spam...
Waitress: 	...spam spam spam egg and spam; spam spam spam spam spam spam baked beans spam spam spam...
Vikings: 	Spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam!
Waitress: 	...or Lobster Thermidor a Crevette with a mornay sauce served in a Provencale manner with shallots and aubergines garnished with truffle pate, brandy and with a fried egg on top and spam.
Wife: 	Have you got anything without spam?
Waitress: 	Well, there's spam egg sausage and spam, that's not got much spam in it.
Wife: 	I don't want ANY spam!
Man: 	Why can't she have egg bacon spam and sausage?
Wife: 	THAT'S got spam in it!
Man: 	Hasn't got as much spam in it as spam egg sausage and spam, has it?
Vikings: 	Spam spam spam spam... (Crescendo through next few lines...)
Wife: 	Could you do the egg bacon spam and sausage without the spam then?
Waitress: 	Urgghh!
Wife: 	What do you mean 'Urgghh'? I don't like spam!
Vikings: 	Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!
Waitress: 	Shut up!
Vikings: 	Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!
Waitress: 	Shut up! (Vikings stop) Bloody Vikings! You can't have egg bacon spam and sausage without the spam.
Wife: 	I don't like spam!
Man: 	Sshh, dear, don't cause a fuss. I'll have your spam. I love it. I'm having spam spam spam spam spam spam spam beaked beans spam spam spam and spam!
Vikings: 	Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!
Waitress: 	Shut up!! Baked beans are off.
Man: 	Well could I have her spam instead of the baked beans then?
Waitress: 	You mean spam spam spam spam spam spam... (but it is too late and the Vikings drown her words)
Vikings: 	Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam! Spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam. Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Spam spam spam spam!




Test.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 25, 2005)

Bah, it's going to take me forever to get 2,000 posts. 

*runs off and cries in a corner*


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

Oni......I realized crying about it does not help because mods do not have souls....they are made of a much more cooler omnipotent substance...so.....yea


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, poor Tasku. You're never on anymore. ;_;


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

Mods do too have souls!! They're just on a different class, and therefore it is unimportant what happens to lower levels of souls..... 

*looks out for own soul, thnkuvrymch*


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 25, 2005)

Raspeck my Mr. Bucket 150x150 avy.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

That bucket looks like a Reject from the Ronald McDonald Klown Kloning industry. 

Oh.... respect... right. 

*bows down to spitting buckets*


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

> *looks out for own soul, thnkuvrymch*


 *distracts with Kabuto stuff*
*takes soul while distracted*


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 25, 2005)

You're just too youngold to remember ol' Mr. Bucket.  Get one for your kid, they're buckets of fun, and very appropriate for children.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 25, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Yeah, poor Tasku. You're never on anymore. ;_;



Yea...I know. I used to be on at least 10 hours a day. Now I'm lucky if I'm on a few hours a month. I used to own this place....well, not really. XD

But hopefully I'll be coming back a bit more. 

@Atom: Yea...I realised that a long time ago. 

But hey, not all of them are that bad. ^_^


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

.... wait.... 

My SOUL!!! 

And just what do you intend to do with that? (it's okay, it's just a model) ;-)


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey can you guys update what Senior members get, or any new info on the front page


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 25, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *distracts with Kabuto stuff*
> *takes soul while distracted*


That's cheating! :amazed 

*distracts Reznor with .....SPAM and unusefull words that should be smoderated*

*takes soul Tries to take sould but dies in the process*


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

How can you take his soul when he lost his to Gooba already?


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 25, 2005)

I can't. That's why my soul extraction didn't work.


----------



## Ah B (Sep 25, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> You're just too youngold to remember ol' Mr. Bucket.  Get one for your kid, they're buckets of fun, and very appropriate for children.



I have one in my basement. Best game ever, I might say.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Can someone explain to me how Kno7 and skmt999 both have 150x150 avatars when they dont have 2,000 posts?


----------



## Sex (Sep 25, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me how Kno7 and skmt999 both have 150x150 avatars when they dont have 2,000 posts?



They're 2 quite better beings.


----------



## martryn (Sep 25, 2005)

> Can someone explain to me how Kno7 and skmt999 both have 150x150 avatars when they dont have 2,000 posts?



You're new, so we don't expect you to understand these things.  Kno has been here since Nov and his a great poster.  Skmt is a giffie goddess and her contributions far outweigh the fact that she doesn't spam the hell out of threads on a regular basis.  Neither are things that should concern you.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

So, if you are really cool and good...you can get an exception. I see...


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

*still wants to know what Rez is doing to that model of my soul....*

^_^ Isn't that right, Gin?  ...  yo.


----------



## happygolucky (Sep 25, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> They're 2 quite better beings.


*points and is in shock*

Hey you!!!!! =O
Somehow I end up seeing people I haven't seen in a while in this thread. How funky. ;P


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2005)

happygolucky said:
			
		

> *points and is in shock*
> 
> Hey you!!!!! =O
> Somehow I end up seeing people I haven't seen in a while in this thread. How funky. ;P




It's because this thread has some sort of strange enticing effect on us members both new and old


----------



## Sex (Sep 25, 2005)

happygolucky said:
			
		

> *points and is in shock*
> 
> Hey you!!!!! =O
> Somehow I end up seeing people I haven't seen in a while in this thread. How funky. ;P



It's me! O:

Funky, indeed. ;P


> It's because this thread has some sort of strange enticing effect on us members both new and old



Yes! We must kidnap the thread until we get our senior subforum! >(

EDIT: I just realized that I quoted that, but my answer to the quote made absolutelly no sense. (:


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes and Arc this is because they pmed an Admin with their 150x150 avy and they put it up for them


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Alright cool, thanks Inuyasha.


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

but if you decide to do this do you not constanly send new avys to admins or they will smite you


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Haha, okay.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Yes and Arc this is because they pmed an Admin with their 150x150 avy and they put it up for them


That is INcorrect, mr. Inuyasha sir. ;-)

I was made a Senior Member for my outstanding service to the Forum. I didn't PM nobody about nuthin' involving larger avies.  
  O_O


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

*stabs skmt then stuffs him in a closet*

Ignore him he is just a Reznorlite


----------



## happygolucky (Sep 25, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> That is INcorrect, mr. Inuyasha sir. ;-)
> 
> I was made a Senior Member for my outstanding service to the Forum. I didn't PM nobody about nuthin' involving larger avies.
> O_O


Go skmeet, go skmeet, It's your service, not ya birthday.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2005)

skmt has done a ton for this forum:
       :kk :TO 
were all made by her.

She actually deserves Senior Membership more than most of the spammers in it.


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

I do have to agree because of skmt we can end our posts _The Right Way_


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> *still wants to know what Rez is doing to that model of my soul....*


Using it to make gif files /


			
				Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Ignore him he is just a Reznorlite


Skmt999 is a she.

Did you mean "Reznorite" as in a Reznor fan or "Reznorlite" as in a toned down version of Reznor?


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

Damn I hate it when I get Genders wrong >.<

Hmm I guess Reznorite........

but Reznor Lite gave me a great idea.....


Commercial:Tired of that heavy Reznor Spam blocking your arteries and smiting you?
Then try our new Reznor Lite half the spam half the smiting All the Reznor Goodness!


----------



## mgrace (Sep 26, 2005)

I finally made it....... I hope the script works


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats mgrace, good to have ya in the club.

We demand a subforum!

Failing that -- we demand the right to demand a subforum! :>


----------



## lekki (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I doubt we'll get a whole new forum

On the plus side, Uncle Lekki just found out how to hack into gmail from the company server. Well it's not really a hack but it was really sneaky


----------



## Jones (Sep 26, 2005)

dude, that'd be the biggest spam fest in the forum.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 26, 2005)

Did the post count thing ever get fixed in here? *checks*
edit:  It did!! ;-)

I'd make a Senior Giffie... but that would be retarded.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 26, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> skmt has done a ton for this forum.
> She actually deserves Senior Membership more than most of the spammers in it.



Oh yeah, skmt's done a whole lot for the forum. Great accomplishments.

And guess where her first post was... In MY the Kabuto fc!

All thanks to the kindness and the generousity and the warmth of the greatest fc here at NF, lead by none other than I Kno7.

And what do I get huh? A bigger avy before senior membership you say?
 Awesome


----------



## Ciara (Sep 26, 2005)

hi im a senior memeber lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2005)

Ciara said:
			
		

> hi im a senior memeber lol



For some reason, I'm finding it a bit hard to believe 

Edit: nope, posts still count in here o_o


----------



## ninamori (Sep 26, 2005)

Ciara said:
			
		

> hi im a senior memeber lol


hi im a idiot lol


----------



## Ciara (Sep 26, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> For some reason, I'm finding it a bit hard to believe
> 
> Edit: nope, posts still count in here o_o


how do you become a senior member?o_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2005)

Ciara said:
			
		

> how do you become a senior member?o_O




You know, you should read the 1st page to get the requirements 


oh..wth...here:

key points to any dub 

><


----------



## NinjaRiku (Sep 26, 2005)

Ciara said:
			
		

> how do you become a senior member?o_O


well you could start by getting more than 6 posts


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2005)

NinjaRiku said:
			
		

> well you could start by getting more than 6 posts




Says the person w/ 1 post


----------



## ninamori (Sep 26, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Says the person w/ 1 post


Hey, atleast he's telling her what she needs to do. 

*is guessing genders* o.O


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 26, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Says the person w/ 1 post





Kira has 16 656 times more posts than NinjaRiku.


----------



## NinjaRiku (Sep 26, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Says the person w/ 1 post


yup, says the person with one post 
but im catching up with him


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn..only 8328 times now.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 26, 2005)

umm okay                          .


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, but spamming in here isn't going to get you to 2000. =]


----------



## AstralSky (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought you had to be a certain age or something...:rofl


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2005)

No, that's the bathhouse you're thinking of.


----------



## Misk (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes the Bath house is where Older Spammers get their 2000 posts >.>


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 27, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Yes the Bath house is where Older Spammers get their 2000 posts >.>



Not true, posts don't count in the bathouse.


----------



## Misk (Sep 27, 2005)

Weird.......Then how did.....Wolfman_120 get 2000 posts without having many posts on the normal forums :baffled


----------



## Gooba (Sep 27, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Not true, posts don't count in the bathouse.


Not true, they do.


----------



## martryn (Sep 27, 2005)

> Not true, posts don't count in the bathouse.



Yes they do, don't they?  I thought posts in the Bathhouse Convo thread counted, and that this fact had caused alot of complaint in the past.


----------



## Misk (Sep 27, 2005)

*Note to self:Wear stealthy clothes and sneak into the Bathouse*


----------



## martryn (Sep 27, 2005)

> *Note to self:Wear stealthy clothes and sneak into the Bathouse*



Unless you just want to join the Bathhouse convo thread, I wouldn't recommend it.  The Bathhouse sorta blows.


----------



## Misk (Sep 27, 2005)

I would use it to exploit my needs 

but then again im just spamming arent I?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> I would use it to exploit my needs
> 
> but then again im just spamming arent I?




You're very astute my young friend


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 27, 2005)

I kind of *wish* the posts didn't count in the Baths. Or at least the Bath's Convo. None of the other Convo's count for postcount anymore... except in the Baths. 
(which is why certain people spam the hell out of it, so they can claim they have a high postcount, like it makes any difference to us. Damn kids)

:eyeroll


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 27, 2005)

I wish I could see the bath's convo thread.  2 more years to go! 

EDIT

So the posts in here have finally stopped counting?


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Sep 27, 2005)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> I wish I could see the bath's convo thread.  2 more years to go!
> 
> EDIT
> 
> So the posts in here have finally stopped counting?


 They really aren't much different from any other convos, for the most part.  Every once in a while they get a little "suggestive", but not much.  I may be a BH member, but I don't post in the convos.  There are plenty of older members here who don't either.  I'd prefer that they post count reflects an actual contribution to NF and not just spamming ( not that my post count is accurate right now anyway).


----------



## martryn (Sep 27, 2005)

Ah ha, I caught a rare 667 moment from DH.  *feels special*


----------



## clockwork (Sep 28, 2005)

REVISED REQUIREMENTS

    * 3000 Reputation Points
    * 2000 Posts
    * 120 Days of Registration


So here's my deal. I have 58,000 points of rep. And 840 posts.
Therefore we take some of my rep and place it into the post category and I can be a senior member.

I want the 150x150 freedom of my own : ' (

I'm glad you agree​


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Sep 28, 2005)

*nods head in agreement*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree with clocky.....and not because he has a gun to my head :S


----------



## clockwork (Sep 28, 2005)

You weren't meant to mention the gun!!

*fires gun*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 28, 2005)

*while dying* I still think it's a nice idea to make the rep system even more interesting.  Rep spending .  Buy like.....rep stuff and things :S :xp


----------



## jkingler (Sep 28, 2005)

I would be down for that 

*goes to bed*


----------



## clockwork (Sep 28, 2005)

I would be down on becoming a senior member ing /whine whinewhine


----------



## Lien (Sep 28, 2005)

I think I turned one. . . The PM box and the Avatar options proves it. . .​


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 28, 2005)

nope you have to be at least four months in the forums. then it will have the "aura" of seniorship


----------



## Lien (Sep 28, 2005)

I joined in May. Let's count. May, June. July, August, September. =O


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 28, 2005)

*points at lien's post count* hmm... i thought you have more than that lien, or am I going blind?


----------



## Lien (Sep 28, 2005)

I've never reached 2000 ;_;. . . YET xD


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah you'll get it eventually... just not now


----------



## Lien (Sep 28, 2005)

Probably in a few more weeks or a few months or so. xD


----------



## Gooba (Sep 28, 2005)

Lien is a Senior Member.


----------



## Lien (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you for clarifying that, Goobs! =D


----------



## Unikkoinen (Sep 28, 2005)

I would buy some more posts with my days. 2000 is so much. -_-


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 28, 2005)

lien is a senior member! 
a.k.a. the big avatars club


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 28, 2005)

Gagagooba! @Д@ said:
			
		

> Not true, they do.



Never knew that, where do they count?  I posted like everywhere.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 28, 2005)

EoC said:
			
		

> I would be down on becoming a senior member  /whine whinewhine


 I propose it. If no admin likes the idea, I just duplicate one of your posts until you have enough posts.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2005)

> I propose it. If no admin likes the idea, I just duplicate one of your posts until you have enough posts.



Reznor is using his powers for good?  No way!


----------



## TEK (Sep 28, 2005)

I can't wait til I become a senior member. Only about 800 something posts to go.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 28, 2005)

Is Clocky a Senior Member now, too?


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 28, 2005)

im kinda confused. how is lien a senior with only 2 thirds of the requirements? these rules dont make sense.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 28, 2005)

Because there are exceptions to every rule. Don't complain, some of the mods are Power Trippy enough to take exception and ..... bad things could happen. 

(go, Lien!, and CW!)


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 28, 2005)

power trippy=playing favorites. you cant sauce up dirt and make it taste like honey.

not bashing on lien or whatever, she just so happened to be the person in this situation


----------



## Jordy (Sep 28, 2005)

You're just jealous


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 28, 2005)

well if you mean that a status i cant achieve yet is given to someone who is actually close to that goal then yes i am. whatever dude. im not saying give me senior status, ive been here less than two months. ill wait my turn.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 28, 2005)

If I've got the 150x150 avy, can I call myself a semi-senior?


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 28, 2005)

kno brings me to the general point. if ur account stuff changes before 2000, then change the criteria of senior member to that number. i think that makes a great deal of sense


----------



## Jordy (Sep 28, 2005)

Shannaro > Senior


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2005)

Whoredy<3 said:
			
		

> Shannaro > Senior




Totally agree with you there 

afterall they do make important contributions to the forums.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 28, 2005)

Whoredy<3 said:
			
		

> Shannaro > Senior


Shannaro > ALL.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 28, 2005)

Look, there's a difference between a mod giving someone a big avy, and making Senior. In some cases, a person is boosted to Senior who meets the rep and time (time being the important part in a "senior" membership) but is short in postcount. These people in some way or other was deemed as having 'earned' it. That doesn't mean that just anyone can become a Senior. Most everybody has to wait for the requirements to be met. 

If the requirments were lowered, there wouldn't be much point in it. Personally, I think the requirements should be raised. More time on the board, and less stress on postcount. A lot of people whov'e been here forever don't spam up the boards, and so by this system don't get the nice avy.

This is a recurring conversation in this thread, and most all of the people who agree that raising the time requirements would be a good thing, have also agreed that if it was needed to keep the peace that those of us currently seniors who didn't meet the Higher standards would willingly give up the senior status to keep it special.

Now, I'd like to see a cessation of bitching about things, k? Either go meet the requirements or do something 'special' to contribute to NF overall.

(and yes. Shannaro>>>All.)


----------



## DOK (Sep 28, 2005)

Is it really that cool to have a bigger ava?


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 28, 2005)

Shinigami-Isshin said:
			
		

> im not saying give me senior status, ive been here less than two months. ill wait my turn.




^to quote myself. which means im not bitching. yes im gonna get me a time machine and foward myself 2 months from now....sure. I have no photo editing software, unlike some people i dont have ass loads of time to do non important stuff. i leave for japan next week for 8 months. u want something from that thatll contribute to the forum, be my guest and think of something. as i said before ill wait till my time comes. 


jord, we actually agree on something. shannaro>senior


----------



## Lien (Sep 28, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> Is it really that cool to have a bigger ava?


It's easier for me to change around when people make avatars for me  Instead of them having to resize them, which they turn out looking weird after that xD


----------



## clockwork (Sep 28, 2005)

I will continue to whine about how my rep can make up for post count on every page til I get there 

I am patient.


----------



## ninamori (Sep 28, 2005)

Shinigami-Isshin said:
			
		

> kno brings me to the general point. if ur account stuff changes before 2000, then change the criteria of senior member to that number. i think that makes a great deal of sense


I had 125x125 avatars before there WAS a senior member group. So stop complaining.


----------



## clockwork (Sep 28, 2005)

And now you have a 150x175.


----------



## ninamori (Sep 28, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> And now you have a 150x175.


...True... <_____<

But that matters not!


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 28, 2005)

well i don't mind about the exceptions...


----------



## Gooba (Sep 28, 2005)

> I had 125x125 avatars before there WAS a senior member group. So stop complaining.


So did I, and I wasn't even known then.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

A time where Gooba wasn't known? T'was a dark time? =P


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2005)

PLAM said:
			
		

> I had 125x125 avatars before there WAS a senior member group. So stop complaining.




I had over 7,000 posts before a senor member group was made.. 


...and yes, I know sayoko had +15,000 posts way before a senior group was made


----------



## ninamori (Sep 28, 2005)

Gagagooba! @Д@ said:
			
		

> So did I, and I wasn't even known then.


You're not known NOW.

Ohhhhh, diss. ;D

[/retardedhyperADHDMonny]


----------



## furious styles (Sep 28, 2005)

i would say "something to look forward too," but i don't spam nearly enough..


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

You don't necassarily have to spam to get to Senior Membership. You just need to pic threads/forums to post in frequently and continue to do so for a while.

Although, my little absense from NF for a few months didn't help me get any closer. T_T


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 28, 2005)

Nope, that it didn't. So, are you going to be here more often, Tasku?


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, I'm going to at least attempt to come here more often, even as immense as my workload is already.

I can only hope that the next semester of school will fair a bit better for me. x__x


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 28, 2005)

You're in your senior year, aren't you? That sucks so bad. =X


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

Yep, I'm becoming old. XD

Eh, but it won't be so bad. I'll be graduating in June, going off to college in August, not too bad I'd say. Plus, considering that I'll be living in the New York/Connecticut area by the end of next summer, I'll be a considerable amount happier.

Not to mention, no parents and more NF. XD


----------



## Psyonic (Sep 28, 2005)

ZOMG! E-dad wats up?

When is it time for me to become a senior membership? hmm...i have to check.


----------



## clockwork (Sep 28, 2005)

The requirement used to be 25k rep didn't it? If they dropped that then they should drop the post count by 22,000.

Making me eligible WOOTHAX!


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

Death!!! How much you've grown in post count. 

Making your e-dad proud. *Sniffle*


----------



## Psyonic (Sep 28, 2005)

I know. I'm going to beat you soon enough. Sadly, my rep power isn't so high. *cries*


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

10K+ rep isn't _that_ low.

You've probably already got me beat in reputation, but I still have a foothold on posts...for now, at least. I'll soon hopefully be a bit more active and aquiring posts steadily again. ^_^


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 29, 2005)

i have 19k+ rep. yay WUTANG!


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

> I had 125x125 avatars before there WAS a senior member group. So stop complaining.


 I have 150 x 150 and never will be a senior member


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 29, 2005)

You have a 150x150 stealth bomber


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 29, 2005)

Who could deny the extreme cool factor of a stealth bomber? I ask you...

See, no one. 

You cannot deny the sheer awesome of it.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

You also cannot deny the sheer awesome of Mr. Sexy Cheekbones. :rofl XDD


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2005)

i wonder who you're thinking of....


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh, noone. Besides, I have someone..>__> lmao. stargrL


Mr.Sexy Cheekbones!  That name sounds so funny....e.e


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 1, 2005)

Saitou---Hajime. :>


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 1, 2005)

hey nybarius feel like making a saitou fc?  youre avi rules


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

Who is Saitou?


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 1, 2005)

The cop from the kenshin manga/anime
he is a non fictional character and prolly one of the last great swords men


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> You also cannot deny the sheer awesome of Mr. Sexy Cheekbones. :rofl XDD



>___________<

That nickname is going to be literally impossible to get rid of.


----------



## Misk (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmmm off topicish but why was the rate the Avatar thread sent to the Lanfill, Now the Art studio is no longer a place to get posts -_-

is nothing sacred? ><


----------



## Sayo (Oct 1, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Who is Saitou?


 My uncles-brothers-aunts-son's-girlfriends-pet's-dentist. . .


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr. Sexy Cheekbones said:
			
		

> >___________<
> 
> That nickname is going to be literally impossible to get rid of.



It is useless to even attempt it! 



			
				Person that confuses me everytime she posts said:
			
		

> My uncles-brothers-aunts-son's-girlfriends-pet's-dentist. . .



....Since when did animals have dentists?  Or am I just missing something here?


----------



## Misk (Oct 1, 2005)

I think a pet dentist is tied in to the whole Vetinary system


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh, alright then....*still mildly confused* XD


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Oh, alright then....*still mildly confused* XD



I believe I'm equally confused. :S


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

Then take a pic of yourself, Mr. Sexy Cheekbones.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2005)

Already have lately. Check out the Member picture thread. Hm, well, since I'm at work, and it's completely dead, perhaps I'll take some pics of myself being so horribly bored here. XD

What do you think?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

I think you should.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2005)

XD

Check out the Member Pictures Thread in about 10 - 20 minutes, I'll have more pics up.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll wiat until then to post, then.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 1, 2005)

Inuuuuuu check ur PM....=O


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2005)

Okay, pics are up. I'm such a great employee. :xp


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, of course. What better is there to do at work than browse NF?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2005)

Hahaha, of course. 

Wohoo! Only 1 hour left at work. *Ignores the fact we've turned this place into a Convo thread* XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

>_>


<_<


That's beyond the point. Besides, I think that they're going to disable post count in this thread anyway. *shrug* Only one hour? What time is it whre you live?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2005)

Arg, wtf, I wasn't able to access NF for like a half an hour just now. 

They already disabled it...so it doesn't matter now. XD

Oh, and it's now 5:25 PM here in CA.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

So many people live in California....@.@


----------



## Misk (Oct 1, 2005)

It does have the most Electoral Votes


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2005)

Yay for CA and its crappiness?


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 2, 2005)

wow SPAM! 
...there's no one else wants to be a senior member, isn't it?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 2, 2005)

You just lost me....that sentence made no sense whatsoever. XD


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

Yea, that just confused me quite a bit as well.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> wow SPAM!
> ...there's no one else wants to be a senior member, isn't it?



I just have two weeks, though.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

Jukebox Thread is now in the landfill

Chance of reaching Seniorship:Virtually Zero


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Jukebox Thread is now in the landfill
> 
> Chance of reaching Seniorship:Virtually Zero



Moral of the story, don't post in The Mall.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Jukebox Thread is now in the landfill
> 
> Chance of reaching Seniorship:Virtually Zero



They did the Avatar too.  they had a righ to do it, people cheat post count there.  I was little mad, but I don't really care.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

Says the person who already has seniorship


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Says the person who already has seniorship



I don't. :sad


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

*Hiss* Liar!

*Grabs a stone* Curse you for having more posts then us!!! T___T


You know I'm kidding.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

That must be one really slow update system

Oh I see you werent here for 120 days yet


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2005)

*abolishes senior member's usergroup*

You're next, supporting staff


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

So NF is turning into a communist ran site eh?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> That must be one really slow update system
> 
> Oh I see you werent here for 120 days yet



Personally, I don't really even know the exact date, I joined on June 19th someone please do the math.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

sometime mid-october


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

You've only been here for about 74 days (or close to that).


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> You've only been here for about 74 days (or close to that).



I am at least over 100.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

your math sucks oni he has been here roughly 102 days


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

Ooops, my bad.

I forgot to add September. 

107 days, KB. ^ ^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> your math sucks oni he has been here roughly 102 days



Really, I thought I had 105-106, meh.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Ooops, my bad.
> 
> I forgot to add September.
> 
> 107 days, KB. ^ ^



Hell Yeah, only 13 more days, thast so long though, damn. . . . .

Thanks


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

Ive been here for 122 days ^_^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Ive been here for 122 days ^_^



I though you would only have like 119, well, you lucky bastard, though, oyu are 500 posts away.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

I've been here 229 days. 

But I'm still so far away...but that's because of a few major set backs in deleting of threads and reducing of my post count.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> I though you would only have like 119, well, you lucky bastard, though, oyu are 500 posts away.




Yea but I shall never get 2000 posts.....


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

You'll get 2,000 posts, man. Don't worry, it'll just take some time. I mean, it's taken me a while, but I'm working my way back up.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

All of the threads I get my daily posts in are disappearing

and I cant respond in Naruto Avenue 
One wrong fact and they smite you with encyclopedic knowledge of Naruto


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> All of the threads I get my daily posts in are disappearing
> 
> and I cant respond in Naruto Avenue
> One wrong fact and they smite you with encyclopedic knowledge of Naruto



Perhaps I should post more in there, since I know a fanatic amount of information about Naruto.


----------



## Psyonic (Oct 2, 2005)

hey guys.

wats up


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2005)

Inu said:
			
		

> and I cant respond in Naruto Avenue


 Why      not?


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

Read the rest of the message 

AKA Those people scare me >.>


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Read the rest of the message
> 
> AKA Those people scare me >.>


I asked for clairifacation, not a reference back to the post.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

Clarification:

whenever I post something in response to theories or such and battle threads...
there are people who....think high of themselves and correct any slight error you post and make fun of you for it -_- This backs up the Statement "Smite you with encyclopedic knowledge" So I refrain from posting there because I do not want to tangle with an otaku

I mean I got into a loooong entanglement with Code over Akatsuki vs. Gotei 13
and eventually ended up being embarassed


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2005)

Phht. Post there anyway.

Don't let an otaku overdrive deter you.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

But they have Pitchforks >.>


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> But they have Pitchforks >.>



But, you have the Tesutigaya.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

You have godlike speed and a Zanpukutoh but I dont see you in there


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 3, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> You have godlike speed and a Zanpukutoh but I dont see you in there



I pop my head in, but I don't hang out in that section.

I mostly hang around in teh Bleahc Library, Library, Ouskirts, Fanclubs and Konoha's.


----------



## Misk (Oct 3, 2005)

I usually hang around the Graphics studio(being a sig maker and all) But posts there are starting to be useless I mean if the Avy thread is gone soon the sig thread will follow


----------



## ez (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Phht. Post there anyway.
> 
> Don't let an otaku overdrive deter you.



I 123 that strongly. Just post and have fun. If someone attempts to act superior to you simply becuase they breath and drink naruto, they can suck on it. It's an anime and it's suposed to be all about fun and good times. Dont let anyone ruin that aspect for you.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 3, 2005)

MOE!!!1  

And for the record, arguing with Code is silly. He's one of those people who insists he's always right (and has the encyclopedia to confuse you with, if not actually prove anything) - but that doesn't mean he's right. If he starts bitching at you, ignore him. 
Plenty of other people to actually (oh shock) DEBATE with, rather than butt heads with no gain.


----------



## Misk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes we were talking about an Itachi vs. Hitsu Scenario yet he only babbled on about Ichimaru Gin and I continuously said to stay on the subject


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

skmmty 8^D <3

see? Skmmty agrees, so you should do what she says :

but seriously its ANIME. Its suposed to be fun. People shouldnt argue about it as much as they do.

People need to chill .


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 3, 2005)

I think, I remeber, pek telling Code to stop quoting him and repeating what he says.  I think it was in the 'Why Bleach Suxs Now' thread.

moe, don't forget manga.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 3, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> skmmty 8^D <3
> 
> see? Skmmty agrees, so you should do what she says :
> 
> ...


MEOMEOMEOEMOEMOEMEOEMOEMEO

My MSN broked. D=

BUT THANKIES SO MUCH FER TEH MUUUUSICS AND TEH LOFF AND I LOFF YOU, TOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


[/spam]! >___<


----------



## Misk (Oct 3, 2005)

But still the sudden downfall of the Graphics studio makes me very sad that was my main source of posts >.< I mean I was chucking out 3 Sigs a day and they were all pretty decent but then I would have one time masterpieces like my Deidara sig

Oh well time to try out Naruto Avenue >.>


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

I freaking love you monny XD


----------



## ninamori (Oct 3, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I freaking love you monny XD


You better. 'Cause I love you so much that if you didn't love me back, it'd be like.... THE BIGGEST WASTE OF LOVE EVER.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 3, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Clarification:
> 
> whenever I post something in response to theories or such and battle threads...
> there are people who....think high of themselves and correct any slight error you post and make fun of you for it -_- This backs up the Statement "Smite you with encyclopedic knowledge" So I refrain from posting there because I do not want to tangle with an otaku
> ...




Don't even let him bother you Atom. I mean, he constantly insists that his word is right and he is very persistant in that way. I remember having probably about a 2 or 3 page battle with him in the Outskirts Battledome. I'll direct you to this prime example of me and Code going at it:

*A simple and fun battle?*

Just don't worry, man. Just have fun and post where you want to. You shouldn't be worried about going to any part of the forum. That's what the forum's purpose is, for people to go all over it and have fun in the process. So don't let people like him get to you. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

Okay; let's not turn this into a bash-A-member discusion, oka lads? =]

Point is Inu; just go there and post to your hearts content. If someone gives you a hard time for no obvious reason, pm me or any of the Avenue mods and we'll do our best to intervine .


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry about that, Moe. 

I was just trying to point out that he wasn't alone in it, and I didn't really see the other posts after it pointing it out. I'll do my best to try and not bash specific members.

@Atom: Like everyone has said, just have fun. 

Edit: Done any recent sig's lately, Atom?


----------



## Misk (Oct 3, 2005)

Have you not seen the destruction Chibi Deidara has created 

and I have an Iruka sig no one seems to care about >.<

@moe thanks and ill try my best not to create new problems


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

oh your not reating any problems mate =D. It's our job to make the forums fun for everyone. So like I said, if you have any problems, we are here to serve =].

@ OniTasku; dont worry mate, I know you werent trying to do anything XD. I was just tryign to halt things from growing, that's all =].


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 3, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Have you not seen the destruction Chibi Deidara has created
> 
> and I have an Iruka sig no one seems to care about >.<



Ah yes, of course. I love the Chibi-Deidara, very cute, yet evil. XD

Hm, can you PM me the sig or something so that I can see it?


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

3rd time ive been at 1400 posts this week :><


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> 3rd time ive been at 1400 posts this week :><



Ouch that stinks.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> 3rd time ive been at 1400 posts this week :><


l     o     l


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

Glad that humors you Rez ><


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 4, 2005)

3rd time this week? What'd they trash this time?


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

and I just gained some


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 4, 2005)

Whoa, you gained like, two hundred. O__O


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> and I just gained some


\
Hey, you just gained 300 posts, so it wasn't as bad as you thought it was.  Just get 2000 through games and all and than you get your membership and than they trash the thread but you would still have Senior Membership.  It seems a lot of people do this theory.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

2,000 posts HOLY MOTHER OF OMFG


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2005)

That's terrible! I had to tromp around three sub forums, you hear me? _Three!_ *shakes fist*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> 2,000 posts HOLY MOTHER OF OMFG



You are the luckiest bastard around.  Gaining 700 posts in a matter of minutes.  You suck


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2005)

700 posts...*grumbles* You better not be depressed anymore.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

I wonder if Rez had anything to do with this.....

You know the stealth jet hides him from his works.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm i wonder if Smods can change post counts


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2005)

I wouldn't put it above them.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Hmm i wonder if Smods can change post counts




*Spoiler*: __ 



They can.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmmm Could have been Rez then again it could have been some random stalking Smod


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Hmmm Could have been Rez then again it could have been some random stalking Smod



I just threw Rez's name in the air since he has been hangin around this little convo for a bit.

I guess you PM'ed an admin to get Senior Membership now since you made all of the requirements, this could only be a one day offer?


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

I thought the system updated it?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> I thought the system updated it?



If it did, you should be able to upload a 150x150 avatar.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

dont they update it every couple of hours?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Shitoshi.exe said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, they can, I saw them update someones posts. In an FC.  How do you think Naota got 23,000.  He even said he added the 2 at the end.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

*pokes his account* Still nothing

back down to 1400 aw well it was nice while it lasted


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> *pokes his account* Still nothing
> 
> back down to 1400 aw well it was nice while it lasted



You waited to long, lol.

You had the chance, well now you can earn the posts and than when you reach 2000, you won't have to worry about losing posts.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

nah Ill just stick with my 125x125 avys
Besides everytime I post somewhere and enjoy it a day later its trashed in some way ^_^


----------



## Lien (Oct 4, 2005)

> Yeah, they can, I saw them update someones posts. In an FC. How do you think Naota got 23,000. He even said he added the 2 at the end.


He's an admin. Difference.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

Well back to being depressed


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

aLien said:
			
		

> He's an admin. Difference.



Okay, so maybe he wasn't teh best example but ask the s-mods, I bet that they can chage posts counts and all o fthat stuff.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

aLien said:
			
		

> He's an admin. Difference.



Okay, so maybe he wasn't the best example but ask the s-mods, I bet that they can change posts counts and all of that stuff.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

Curse those evil NF errors which cause double posting. >___<

Yep, only about 600 more posts until SM.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm guess the mods wanted to play a humble trick on me raising my hope to the highest point then dash them in one fal swoop causing me to be depressed


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

Perhaps.

Or it could be that a SMod or Mod had moved a topic (or a few) into the Landfill. Then a SMod or Admin (most likely a SMod though) saw the trashed topic, thought they it was okay and it shouldn't be trashed. So after that, that SMod moved it back into the mainstream forum. After awhile, another SMod (as many of the SMods have conflicting views) came across the topic, and trashed it, presumably deleting the topic.

That is most likely your case, Atom.


----------



## Lien (Oct 4, 2005)

> causing me to be depressed


.__. Are you being serious? You're being _*depressed*_ over a figure. . . If it's that bad, consult a councillor *OR* you could be like a normal member, and just be patient and post till you get there.


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

No no not the posts the feeling of joy then the sudden downfall caused it ^_^


----------



## Lien (Oct 4, 2005)

Did you actually post them in a useful place, or was it agony/conversation thread-sort-of-thing?


----------



## Neenah (Oct 4, 2005)

0_=;; suddenly my postcount was down falling again...=_=
before it was 4720...
then when i came back to NF it was 4714
this happened a couple of times before...=O
why?!


----------



## Lien (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah that happens when stuff you've posted in before has been landfilled. It's nothing really Yussie, at least you have that number of posts xD


----------



## Neenah (Oct 4, 2005)

aLien said:
			
		

> Yeah that happens when stuff you've posted in before has been landfilled. It's nothing really Yussie, at least you have that number of posts xD


 
oh i see...but wat threads had been trashed?... 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< oh great my new user name is Pusura...<____<


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

aLien said:
			
		

> Did you actually post them in a useful place, or was it agony/conversation thread-sort-of-thing?




No some smod (probably Rez) gave me the amount of posts I needed for seniorship and I kept them for a little while and I was delighted then about 30 mins later they are all gone and this marks the 4th time ive gone down to 1400 posts in the past few days


----------



## Lien (Oct 4, 2005)

Most people go through the hard way and actually gaining them amd posting properly, rather than duplicating =O


Awwwww, Rez was so kind to do that for you though.​


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> No some smod (probably Rez) gave me the amount of posts I needed for seniorship and I kept them for a little while and I was delighted then about 30 mins later they are all gone and this marks the 4th time ive gone down to 1400 posts in the past few days



*Pats you on the back* Hey hey, Atom, we'll be brothers in arms. 'Tis has happened to me before, you know? We'll rebel, and slowly take over the forum. 

Okay, perhaps that wouldn't go so well....^ ^;;


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

Maybe I can get it down to Zero


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> No some smod (probably Rez) gave me the amount of posts I needed for seniorship and I kept them for a little while and I was delighted then about 30 mins later they are all gone and this marks the 4th time ive gone down to 1400 posts in the past few days



Well, if you read some pages, the staff said anyone who talks about how mnay posts they have will have posts taken away or make it take longer to get Senior Membership.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Well, if you read some pages, the staff said anyone who talks about how mnay posts they have will have posts taken away or make it take longer to get Senior Membership.



Really?

Didn't hear about that. Thanks for telling us that KB.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> Didn't hear about that. Thanks for telling us that KB.



Well, you guys didn't see becasue you guys were in a convo.  I'lfind the post and show you guys it.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

Lol, thanks man. XD

Yea, perhaps I should try to tone down my convo-ingness.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 4, 2005)

Ehh?


----------



## Misk (Oct 4, 2005)

But I never said what posts to go I just said I lost posts -_-
eh oh well I didnt earn them anyway


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 5, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Link removed


Rez was joking.

After he said that I replied:
400 posts to go 

He answered:
*merges all of Kno's posts into one single post*

So yeah, just a joke 


Losing a couple of posts is not a big deal. You might have replied in a replicate thread that was landfilled not long after your post, or something like that.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

_ said:
			
		

> Rez was joking.
> 
> After he said that I replied:
> 400 posts to go
> ...



Well, I know it was aiming as a joke, but maybe he did had a bit of seriousness in it.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 5, 2005)

I didn't take your posts away, Inu

But I did give you 600 of them.

You owe me.


----------



## Misk (Oct 5, 2005)

and I had the posts for about 15 minutes so you get a quarter of a mint


----------



## Reznor (Oct 5, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> and I had the posts for about 15 minutes so you get a quarter of a mint


I gave them to you permanently.

But Vash took them away, that's all.

Thus, I should be rewarded and Vash harshly punished.

Wear leather and tell him he's be bad.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> and I had the posts for about 15 minutes so you get a quarter of a mint



I told you guys, Reznor rocks. Thats why he gave you the 600.  Inu, you must be on his god list tp be given 600, I wish I had that amount, lol.

So Rez, what is Vash's puishment?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 5, 2005)

Will a leather jacket work, Rez?? Or do I have to bust out my leather pants I use for self-fetish sessions??


----------



## Reznor (Oct 5, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> So Rez, what is Vash's puishment?


i'm going to put him in a time machine and send him to the past.


----------



## Misk (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmm *gives Rez an e-corvette then sends Vah to the realm of dumbasses*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Will a leather jacket work, Rez?? Or do I have to bust out my leather pants I use for self-fetish sessions??



:S 

@ Rez - Are you going to save Vash from being dropped on his head?


----------



## Misk (Oct 5, 2005)

My avy grew 

*gives Reznor coupons for e-sex*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> My avy grew
> 
> *gives Reznor coupons for e-sex*



I should start playing Q-Bert again....


----------



## Misk (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes you should it beats Pacman >.>


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Yes you should it beats Pacman >.>



So now, you can upload 150x150 avatars? Congrats.


----------



## Misk (Oct 5, 2005)

no someone just enhanced it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> no someone just enhanced it



So you can't upload 150x150 someone might've just resized your avatar than uploaded it, making you think you have the Seniorship.


----------



## Misk (Oct 5, 2005)

If thats so someone must think im an idiot -_-


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2005)

_Think_ you're an idiot? Err I mean, how _dare_ they!?


----------



## blind51de (Oct 6, 2005)

Kind of strange. I mean, 2000 posts? Does that include unofficial stuff made on spam boards?
I almost wish I didn't quit lurking.

Ah well, what is is what is. I don't think this is worth spamming for.


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Oct 6, 2005)

;_;

Ugh, I"ve been here for almost a year, and I can't even get senior member...

I sure wish there were exceptions...but probably not...=__=


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 7, 2005)

> ;_;
> 
> Ugh, I"ve been here for almost a year, and I can't even get senior member...
> 
> I sure wish there were exceptions...but probably not...=__=



If dok could do it, then anyone can. 

That baka told everyone that he could become a senior member in just two or three months and he did  off course, he spammed and got spanked for it >.>

*glomps dok*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember...like way back, a few days ago, I had 10 rep and I had senior membership still. 'Cause I'm cool. It took me about...12-15 seconds to get back up to senior requirements, but I was one of the cool exception kids for that brief while ^^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 7, 2005)

Monny's Pet Nooblet said:
			
		

> I remember...like way back, a few days ago, I had 10 rep and I had senior membership still. 'Cause I'm cool. It took me about...12-15 seconds to get back up to senior requirements, but I was one of the cool exception kids for that brief while ^^



*cough*

I think my dancing Vegeta avtar will last me the last week.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 7, 2005)

Nah, you didn't even pull me all of the way out of the neg  It did help though, lol.

I forgot about that, I had full red bar action and I was a senior


----------



## lekki (Oct 7, 2005)

I come into this thread ITO and what do I find you talking about?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 7, 2005)

vicks vapo-rub?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmm...

I think I have 120 days or close to it, is the Senior Membership thing, auto-matic meaning if I meet all the standards I should be able to upload a 150x150 avatar and the 100 PM storage should already be up?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 9, 2005)

OMG! IT'S DANCING VEGETA! HAHAHAHAA :rofl *reps*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 9, 2005)

Actually, a after re-reading the first 4 pages and the last 4 pages, I should've asked earlier since it akes 3-5 business days to get Senior ship, lol.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Actually, a after re-reading the first 4 pages and the last 4 pages, I should've asked earlier since it akes 3-5 business days to get Senior ship, lol.



Lol, good thing you didn't use Fedex.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 9, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Lol, good thing you didn't use Fedex.



What can Brown do for you?  Lol

Well, does anyone know if the Senior Membership is automatic?


----------



## Misk (Oct 9, 2005)

I think Admins update a system that goes through all of the members and see who qualifies and then gives it to you


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 9, 2005)

Wait did the post requirement change? I see people with under 2000 posts with 150x150 avatars.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 9, 2005)

Oujisama said:
			
		

> Wait did the post requirement change? I see people with under 2000 posts with 150x150 avatars.



Either they, were given thet avatars becasue they asked for the avatar to be uploaded or did something to the forum that helped the forum out a lot.  Or that the staff likes them a lot.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 9, 2005)

Oujisama said:
			
		

> Wait did the post requirement change? I see people with under 2000 posts with 150x150 avatars.


It's 'cause we cheat.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

PLAM said:
			
		

> It's 'cause we cheat.





No respect, no respect I tell ya'.


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 9, 2005)

PLAM said:
			
		

> It's 'cause we cheat.


Indeed,    I    we cheat.


----------



## shinraiden (Oct 9, 2005)

This sux0r, as you can see by my post count I'm a long way from the postcount, even though I got a year+ of membership, and > triple the needed rep points.

How about an old foogies group restricted to those over 24 1/2 where we can natter away about dentures, retirement, AARP, and how we had to shovel bits uphill both ways in the BBS snow to get our raws _back in the day_? Yup, that'd be teh shiznit of shiznitzel. Or oodles of Agony thread s'mores strudel.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 9, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> What can Brown do for you?  Lol
> 
> Well, does anyone know if the Senior Membership is automatic?


The 3-5 business days is actually valid. An admin presses the update button and it adds all qualified members.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2005)

Only a few hundred more posts... u.u;;


----------



## Procyon (Oct 11, 2005)

After months of waiting, this is all I can say:

YOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!11111 ^__________________^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 11, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> After months of waiting, this is all I can say:
> 
> YOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!11111 ^__________________^



Way to go  

Only a day or two for me, for the 120


----------



## Procyon (Oct 11, 2005)

Yay!!
See, I've had the month requirement down for months, but I'm a slow poster. :sad


----------



## Misk (Oct 11, 2005)

[random]Congrats Wacko the Vagina Man[/random] 

Anyway Congrats on your Seniority


----------



## Archssor (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't wait untill I become a senior member.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> I can't wait untill I become a senior member.




well, you have quite a way to go, but with time you'll get there. BTW...I love the akatsuki gif avy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2005)

Congradulations! Your now a Senior member!

Yeah its great lol


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 12, 2005)

We, the Uchiha Cops ask to be considered as Senior Members of this community, as we are the ones that have protected this forum's peace since the foundation of the UKPF.

This is an order straight from the HQ.

By disobeying this order, we will arrest any of you bastards.

Have a nice day,


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol, nice try.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 12, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Lol, nice try.




Sir, what did you just say?

Put your hands were i can see them.



20 to life for what you just did. 

I told you were meant business.

Anyone else want to try their luck?

I thought so.

good day


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm a *girl.* *is _so_ very tired of gender confusion*


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 12, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> I'm a *girl.* *is _so_ very tired of gender confusion*




My apologies, here you go, since we don't throw girls in prison.

I thought you were a man for your hostile manner toward me.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

That wasn't hostile. Just a joke. =P


----------



## Misk (Oct 12, 2005)

Uchiha Cop #1 said:
			
		

> My apologies, here you go, since we don't throw girls in prison.
> 
> I thought you were a man for your hostile manner toward me.



Your use of monopoly cards angers me


----------



## Reznor (Oct 12, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Your use of monopoly cards angers me


But it amuses me!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

It amuses me as well. *hugs Ato* Poor Ato, all alone in his resentment.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 12, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Your use of monopoly cards angers me



Sir, those are special card made from the best stuff on earth and only given to Uchiha Cops. 

If you really want one, take this one.




50 to life




			
				Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> That wasn't hostile. Just a joke. =P




Young girl, you are being once again hotile with me, an Uchiha Cop.

I won't mind arresting you next time. 

Last warning!!!1


----------



## Misk (Oct 12, 2005)

An old woman getting run over by an 18-Wheeler amuses you Rez -_-


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

*gasp*  How dare you call Ato boring?! *es Ato* But he's so cool! 

@ Ato--You actually had me thinking about that. Since that was metaphorical...it is kind of funny to think about. If it really happened it wouldn't be funny though. >__>;


----------



## 火影ナルト (Oct 12, 2005)

Please give me Senior Member status. I honestly need the extra inbox space. I've been here for over a damn year, but I don't have the post count for automatic Senior Member status. Please let me skip the queue, because I really need the extra inbox space.

More private message space please! Please! Yes, please!


----------



## Misk (Oct 12, 2005)

Uchiha Cop #1 said:
			
		

> Sir, those are special card made from the best stuff on earth and only given to Uchiha Cops.
> 
> If you really want one, take this one.
> 
> ...



Heh excessive boringness and your the one stopping the fun HAHAHAHA


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

You sounded -quite- insane at that moment, Ato.


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2005)

Come on, people. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

Trolls scare me. I watched the second Harry Potter movie yesterday, out of boredom. One word: Ew. :S


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 12, 2005)

4 hours and 13 mins......


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

Until?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 12, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Until?



I believe until he gets Senior Membership. ^ ^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 12, 2005)

I guess, the obvious wouldn't stick out.

I guess Taco's are smart, lol.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

Taco's are smart? Tacos are yuck. xP


----------



## Misk (Oct 12, 2005)

Tacos give me indigestion


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well that was lovely to know.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 12, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> I guess, the obvious wouldn't stick out.
> 
> I guess Taco's are smart, lol.



The latter is quite correct.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 12, 2005)

Conceited!


----------



## DOK (Oct 13, 2005)

There should be  "Decaying Mebers" with 151x151 avas


----------



## Reznor (Oct 13, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> There should be  "Decaying Mebers" with 151x151 avas


I hate mebers


----------



## DOK (Oct 13, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I hate mebers


 
why do you hate yourself?

Nice to know.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 13, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> why do you hate yourself?
> 
> Nice to know.


I'm a hundred times more powerful than before!


----------



## DOK (Oct 13, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I'm a hundred times more powerful than before!


 
Ok....you want a cookie?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 13, 2005)

Why is this thread so large?


----------



## Misk (Oct 13, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> Ok....you want a cookie?




I hope you notice your spelling error on "Mebers" -_-


----------



## Reznor (Oct 13, 2005)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Why is this thread so large?


For _her _pleasure


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> For _her _pleasure



I should have seen that coming...


----------



## Sayo (Oct 13, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I hate mebers


don't discriminate.


----------



## Psyonic (Oct 13, 2005)

1,300 more post to go or something. Then some 15 days.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 13, 2005)

BreastMart said:
			
		

> 1,300 more post to go or something. Then some 15 days.



You still have another month  
Months for Senior Membership

June = October 
July = November
August = December
September = Janurary
October = Feburary

And so on.

I think tommorow is 120. Can't wait.


----------



## Psyonic (Oct 13, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> You still have another month
> Months for Senior Membership
> 
> June = October
> ...



Your shitting me. 

2,421 posts, and Ascendant before 120 days? ...runs away


----------



## ninamori (Oct 13, 2005)

BreastMart said:
			
		

> Your shitting me.
> 
> 2,421 posts, and Ascendant before 120 days? ...runs away


Repwhores strike everyday. ;D (watch ooooooout! <____<)

HOMGWHOMISSESTHETIMEWHENAREPWASONLYWORTH8POINTS?

....Blaaaaaah @ NF's rep system. -______-


----------



## Misk (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes so many people hitting Celestial and I have no idea who the hell they are


----------



## DOK (Oct 13, 2005)

well, the worste ive seen was someone with 200 posts luminary.


----------



## martryn (Oct 13, 2005)

> Yes so many people hitting Celestial and I have no idea who the hell they are



Speaking of that, who are you?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Speaking of that, who are you?




He's obviously the guy with the seizure inducing avy


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 14, 2005)

BreastMart said:
			
		

> Your shitting me.
> 
> 2,421 posts, and Ascendant before 120 days? ...runs away



Its 2,589 posts and now 120 days.  Get your facts right.

EDIT - And yo thought, I was bad : Here


----------



## Psyonic (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry master :sad


All hail Kucheeky Badkuya?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 14, 2005)

BreastMart said:
			
		

> All hail Kucheeky Badkuya?



You got that right.


----------



## DOK (Oct 14, 2005)

:spank Manda is awsome!! She earned all her rep by giving us all a spider fetish


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 14, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> :spank Manda is awsome!! She earned all her rep by giving us all a spider fetish



Yeah,, I know that.  But, they thought I was bad. I used Manda as an example.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 14, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> well, the worste ive seen was someone with 200 posts luminary.


Phht.

You're one to talk XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 14, 2005)

<== has gotten 25k rep from 3 posts in 4 days 

<== has gotten [approximately] 12k rep from 2 posts in under an hour

<== has frequently gotten 5k+ rep from single posts in under a minute

25k in 200 posts isn't too bad.

<== could be transcendant [200k] from 0 in 15-20 days if I tried, given the rate I've been able to achieve it whenever I felt the need and when even a very small force was applied, factored in with the inflation rate currently and over those 15-20 days. This excludes begging and backing and grouping activities.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 14, 2005)

> <== could be transcendant [200k] from 0 in 15-20 days *if I tried*,


 Phht. That's the point. You aren't supposed to try to get rep, it's supposed to just happen.


----------



## DOK (Oct 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Phht.
> 
> You're one to talk XD


 
:sad  I earned Half all of my reping


----------



## Sayo (Oct 14, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> :sad  I earned Half all of my reping


If you have alot of rep your special, . . like everybody else. . .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 14, 2005)

It's just a matter of figuring out how to facilitate it "just happening" without doing anything morally objectionable in the process. Besides, I was a whore in name more than in practice. I would have never accomplished what I wanted had the people that needed to see me as a whore not seen that, so I'd make guest appearances in whore threads and arguments on technical justification where they would definitely be viewed by the parties necessary, and the right reaction caused. Other than that, I didn't actually try to reach any point in rep or I'd have been the first to transcendant [based on the polling I did to figure out how much could be gained where, for what and at what rate and consistency], albeit barely. A few hours to a day at most. 

You don't have to try to get it so much as you have to know where to hang out, with who, at what time, and what puts them into a repping mood/frenzy. A particular turn of phrase not involving rep in any way in one of any 5 places I can go at any time will net me at least 5k. 

Neg-whoring was a lot more fun at that point, lol. You should have seen us all going at it with the red stick the last few days of it


----------



## Reznor (Oct 14, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> :sad  I earned Half all of my reping


Want that half taken away and be not a repwhore?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 14, 2005)

Just as long as you don't reset it all. I enjoy the relative exclusivity of being a reset rep club member and founder, we wouldn't want that to get polluted as well


----------



## Archssor (Oct 14, 2005)

Repwhores are weird.


----------



## Misk (Oct 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> He's obviously the guy with the seizure inducing avy



No thats Dyro SSJ

Im your normal everyday Not a apart of the Admin Mafia

Member >.>


----------



## Aman (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, why do we have 125 PM space now?


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Oh, why do we have 125 PM space now?


Because than we need to delete less PM's and so are less frustrated while exploring the intraweb


----------



## Aman (Oct 15, 2005)

Lol, nice.  Thanks btw. *reps* I know it wont matter, but anyway...


----------



## Misk (Oct 15, 2005)

I believe normal members should get five more spaces atleast

especially for sig makers who get requests through PMs


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 15, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> I believe normal members should get five more spaces atleast
> 
> especially for sig makers who get requests through PMs



But, you chose to do works through sigs.

This is 120! I want it now!


----------



## Misk (Oct 15, 2005)

Just trying to help the normal members not the power intoxicated Seniors


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 15, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Just trying to help the normal members not the power intoxicated Seniors



Well, the seniors derserve it they have loyal members.   Also, what I am saying is 5 PM box  isn't a lot thats maybe two more extra PM's.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 15, 2005)

Rez, you fibbed. There is no senior members forum. =O


----------



## Reznor (Oct 15, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> Rez, you fibbed. There is no snior members forum. =O


a mirror

Can't you get in? ='(


----------



## Procyon (Oct 15, 2005)

No. :sad Figures. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> a mirror
> 
> Can't you get in? ='(




This must be for ultra, top secret, high level, very selective senior members forums


----------



## Aman (Oct 16, 2005)

Yay, i got in!


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

My post count is gone now.


----------



## Aman (Oct 16, 2005)

? What do you mean?


----------



## Procyon (Oct 16, 2005)

Spam thread posts. =/

Keep going DoK. I think you've already tricked the program into senior membership anyway, right?


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

i had almost 4k posts, i earned my senior ship! 
And none of it came the agony thread.
So there was no trickery whatsoever.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

DO(R)K said:
			
		

> i had almost 4k posts, i earned my senior ship!
> And none of it came the agony thread.
> So there was no trickery whatsoever.


Admins usually don't run the promotion during the agony threads, because it's too busy then.

Anyway, you lost that many posts, huh?

That's weird >.> *Looks into*


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

BH convo threads got trashed, ohwell, im not to far away from 2k anyway.


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

About time BH convos were trashed things were evil


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

You only say that because your to young to join are exotic convos


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

you mean our?

and no I can join "exotic" convos in the normal convo thread (Lesbian action at that)

The fact that they counted and the regular didnt was what I was talking about
Look at how many posts Chamcham lost


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

XD i know i have terrible spelling/grammer/w/e teh hell you wanna call it.
Ohwell, go feal better about yourslef now that it doesent count.


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

and dont feel too bad about losing posts I lose them all of the time

last week
Close to 1600 knocked down to 1400
Got back to 1500 knocked down to 1400
Got 1450 knocked down to 1400
Rez gave me 700 posts Vash took them away

and dont you keep senior membership even if your posts are knocked down?


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah you should, i still have mine 

And thats nothing, i used to lose 700-1000 posts weekly.


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

I did back in the Agony Thread Days


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

.......I dont remember you...in the aogny thread..........


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

I was there I remember the smashing keyboard hand avy you had


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

You stalker!!!!!!!!!!! O__O;;
Why did everyone always stalk me before ing


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

I stalked NF for 6 months before signing up


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

LOL there used to be like 50 guests veiwing the agony thread, we would always tell them to join ~___~


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

and most of them never listened and Dyro and Shinda kept saying WHERES THE RAW in very bog letters


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

Eh, those were good old times, now that thread has "rules"


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 16, 2005)

For some reason, Agony Thread and "rules" don't seem to mix too well.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

OniTaco said:
			
		

> For some reason, Agony Thread and "rules" don't seem to mix too well.


Theres a difference.

Some rules can be overly officious like "DON'T GO OFF OFFTOPIC AT ALL!!" or "USE PUNCUATION!!!"

But rules that help it so that people don't have to waste several minutes every release day for a couple of large dupe posts in the Agony thread... that's different.


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes I mean Dyro use to advance the thread 10 pages with the same message -__-


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

> do you keep senior membership even if your posts are knocked down?


 Yes, but you aren't promoted instantly to senior member. If the posts are gain 2000 and taken back down before the promotion is run, you didn't gain it in the first place.

If you gain 2000, promotion is run, then you lose the posts, Senior membership is retained.

You never _lose_ Senior member status. You were the former case, DO(R)K was the latter.


			
				Inuyasha said:
			
		

> I stalked NF for 6 months before signing up


~~Flashes back a few page~~


			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> You could always say you we're lurking since the beginn, that's what all the people do to sound cool : P


----------



## RodMack (Oct 16, 2005)

i never lurked around NF when i wasn't a member.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 16, 2005)

'Lo, I was too bashful before I joined NF. Although, I did lurk before February.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 16, 2005)

I lurked NF for 4236 month's


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 16, 2005)

KB YOU'RE SO COOL!!!! XD

Btw, did you get SM yet?


----------



## BattousaiMS (Oct 16, 2005)

just a question just how do you know you have been granted the senior member status? Is it something like your Avatar automatically becomes bigger or something?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 16, 2005)

OniTaco said:
			
		

> KB YOU'RE SO COOL!!!! XD
> 
> Btw, did you get SM yet?



No :sad 

I am sick too, I wish a good thing could happen 

@BMS - If you meet all of the requirements, you will be granted Seniorship, in 3-5 days or maybe tommorow.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 16, 2005)

BMS, you should have a larger upload space in the User CP.

Also, you should have a lot more PM space available. I remember you from the Konoha Mall, ah, the good ol' times, eh? XD


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, the PM box is the best place to check for SM status >.>


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Yeah, the PM box is the best place to check for SM status >.>



I still have 50 :sad


----------



## 8018 (Oct 16, 2005)

why the heck would non-members
lurk NF o.o


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 16, 2005)

Is any one Admin responsible for the SM process? Or is it more of  colaboration between them?


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> why the heck would non-members
> lurk NF o.o


Because they don't know how to make accounts, and apparantly that are 300 monkeys a night :|


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> I still have 50 :sad


You have to have been around for 120 days, you weren't last time the promotion was ran. Are you now? *too lazy to check*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You have to have been around for 120 days, you weren't last time the promotion was ran. Are you now? *too lazy to check*



Yep. Git-er-done


----------



## 8018 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Because they don't know how to make accounts, and apparantly that are 300 monkeys a night :|



o.o

losers v.v

>.>


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Yep. Git-er-done


Try now


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 16, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

June has 30 Days! So I have 119, damn.....

Thanks for trying.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> June has 30 Days! So I have 119, damn.....
> 
> Thanks for trying.


Well, you'll have to wait probably a week now


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Well, you'll have to wait probably a week now



 , oh yeah, the 3-5 days thing


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

My classmates made fun of me because I used 30 days for the days in January instead of 31 during a calculation :'(


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 16, 2005)

I always miss that in June.

Only 300, Sayoko? I thought it was more than that. =/


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> My classmates made fun of me because I used 30 days for the days in January instead of 31 during a calculation :'(


That happens to me often. Especially for July and August 

EDIT 

300 posts till senior membership. I'm slowly getting there.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Oct 16, 2005)

Ah thanks now I can expose a bigger version of my Chibi Yondaime  . I was starting to wonder how people realized they got the SM status granted (silly me).


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 16, 2005)

At the rate I'm now going I might reach SM status in a couple months. Man I'm some kinda forum whore. I'm active at 2 other forums. by active I mean like 5,000 posts at one and 300 at the other.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 17, 2005)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> At the rate I'm now going I might reach SM status in a couple months. Man I'm some kinda forum whore. I'm active at 2 other forums. by active I mean like 5,000 posts at one and 300 at the other.



Wow.. I can't even get that many posts on one forum >XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 17, 2005)

> At the rate I'm now going I might reach SM status in a couple months. Man I'm some kinda forum whore. I'm active at 2 other forums. by active I mean like 5,000 posts at one and 300 at the other.



I'm a member at over 17 forums, active at around five. =P 

It's going to be forever until I get Senior Membership. It takes too much effort to make legitimate posts. *lazyass*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 17, 2005)

now its 120, 

June - 11
July  - 31
August- 31
September - 30
October -17
--------

120, there. Now I won't look stupid again.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2005)

Good luck to you all trying to reach senior membership


----------



## Aman (Oct 17, 2005)

Lol, yeah.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 17, 2005)

I am working on my senior membership.


----------



## 8018 (Oct 17, 2005)

everyone is working on that >.>;;;


remember ppl dun spam :dunworry


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 18, 2005)

Can someone move me to the Senior Member group please? Today is 121 days, thanks.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 18, 2005)

^ Ignore those blatant lies >.>


----------



## jkingler (Oct 18, 2005)

KB: PM an admin, or all of them, if you are feeling antsy. 

I suspect that they don't check this thread as regularly as you might think. Even the higher-ups are capable of avoidant behavior and procrastination


----------



## Aman (Oct 18, 2005)

When i became one i PM'ed them... Guess you should do that, Dani doesn't check her PM, but PM occa or Naota.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 18, 2005)

Aren't I A Senior?! I've been arund for soooooo long!!!


----------



## illusion (Oct 18, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> Aren't I A Senior?! I've been arund for soooooo long!!!



*looks at your posts count*  

Ummmm, you may not be able to join their Senior Member group, but you do qualify for ours. All you have to do is put Senior Member in your custom title. We don't give big avas, but we do have great health benefits.


----------



## KK (Oct 18, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> KB: PM an admin, or all of them, if you are feeling antsy.
> 
> I suspect that they don't check this thread as regularly as you might think. Even the higher-ups are capable of avoidant behavior and procrastination



*SModerates*


----------



## Aman (Oct 18, 2005)

Bad KK!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 18, 2005)

W00t, 

Now I just need a better avatar now, lol.


----------



## Misk (Oct 18, 2005)

I could help you there KB >.>


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 18, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> I could help you there KB >.>



Okay that sounds fine.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 18, 2005)

Haha, great Tobi avatar, KB. XD

Or as everyone else has been saying lately, Tobito. =P


----------



## BattousaiMS (Oct 18, 2005)

2nd dumb question... 
Aren't we suppose to be able to see everyone who rep us after reaching seniority? (I would really like to find this loser who was affraid to leave his name, so i can make fun of him on having no balls to actually write his own name when repping :sad ). Or that option out now? I seem to recall it was one of the advantages of becomming a senior...


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 18, 2005)

OniTaco said:
			
		

> Haha, great Tobi avatar, KB. XD
> 
> Or as everyone else has been saying lately, Tobito. =P



Its K.B under disguise.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 18, 2005)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> 2nd dumb question...
> Aren't we suppose to be able to see everyone who rep us after reaching seniority? (I would really like to find this loser who was affraid to leave his name, so i can make fun of him on having no balls to actually write his own name when repping :sad ). Or that option out now? I seem to recall it was one of the advantages of becomming a senior...



That was taken awhile ago, like a few months ago.

Rep view = rap wars it seems.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Oct 18, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> That was taken awhile ago, like a few months ago.
> 
> Rep view = rap wars it seems.


:sad 
Oh well bye bye little fun time of making funs of losers who are affraid to insert their name in the reps... I was really looking forward to it (not to rep reply them but you know just to make them a laughing stock...). It's time like these I wish I was Vash that guy has to much fun


----------



## Kepa (Oct 18, 2005)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> Oh well bye bye little fun time of making funs of losers who are affraid to insert their name in the reps...


yeah... that's the reason it got scrapped actually....
losers that do such things, usually have low rep themselves... so it would take off what? 5? 10rep points? ow wow, glad you were gonna spend your time on that...


----------



## Misk (Oct 18, 2005)

Rep is no longer relevant I say making the rep requirement 50,000 should be the new standard I mean 3,000 is just too small -_-


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 18, 2005)

I think a good requirement would be 10,000 rep. 

Although, the problem with that, is that the people that make lots of legitamate posts, but aren't necessarilly repped a lot. Although, there aren't many SM's with rep below 10,000 I believe.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 18, 2005)

> Rep is no longer relevant I say making the rep requirement 50,000 should be the new standard I mean 3,000 is just too small -_-


 That will only encourage rep whoring 3000 ins't supposed to be hard, it's supposed to keep red reps out ^_^


----------



## TDM (Oct 18, 2005)

> 2nd dumb question...
> Aren't we suppose to be able to see everyone who rep us after reaching seniority? (I would really like to find this loser who was affraid to leave his name, so i can make fun of him on having no balls to actually write his own name when repping ). Or that option out now? I seem to recall it was one of the advantages of becomming a senior...



That would be so fun. Oh well.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Oct 19, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> yeah... that's the reason it got scrapped actually....
> losers that do such things, usually have low rep themselves... so it would take off what? 5? 10rep points? ow wow, glad you were gonna spend your time on that...


I wasn't talking about neg repping them IMAO. I don't care of there reps. I would rather make a laughing stock of them by saying "Sup, you know next time you could leave your name, I wasn't gonna bite you for your rep". I just feel like people who leave something without naming themselves (whatever the rep might be) are losers. I havn't nep repped anyone for neg repping me yet (except for LotU and Sasuke16 but those were other matters).


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 19, 2005)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about neg repping them IMAO. I don't care of there reps. I would rather make a laughing stock of them by saying "Sup, you know next time you could leave your name, I wasn't gonna bite you for your rep". I just feel like people who leave something without naming themselves (whatever the rep might be) are losers. I havn't nep repped anyone for neg repping me yet (except for LotU and Sasuke16 but those were other matters).



Sadly you are only 3/4 months off from this arguement.  If you have read some pages of this thread you would see that this arguement had gone on awhile ago and lasted several pages, it doesn't seem we will be getting it back anytime soon.


----------



## Aman (Oct 19, 2005)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> 2nd dumb question...
> Aren't we suppose to be able to see everyone who rep us after reaching seniority? (I would really like to find this loser who was affraid to leave his name, so i can make fun of him on having no balls to actually write his own name when repping :sad ). Or that option out now? I seem to recall it was one of the advantages of becomming a senior...


Omg, i missed that? ing


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2005)

Eh, it was inevitable I suppose you could say. While there are plenty of responsible members on the forum, there will always be those who abuse the system. Unfortunantly, due to those instances, the ability had to be taken away, it's the only fair way. Although, it may not seem "fair" to some, it'll prevent a lot of future problems. It's the best way to avoid it in all. 

But, look at the upsides to being a Senior Member. You get a larger avatar upload size, both in kb (MB for SM's) and a way larger PM storage space. I would say that's a pretty good "reward". It seems justified for having taken away the Rep viewing ability, but it's not all that bad.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2005)

Just asking again, how much space does a senior member have in his/her pm area?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think it's 125.


----------



## Misk (Oct 19, 2005)

I think it was increased to 125 but 100 most definitely


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 19, 2005)

It is 125


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 19, 2005)

I was right!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2005)

You're psychic, Dark! =O

I love how they added "Allow 3 - 5 Bussiness Days". XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, I can read your _miiiind._

Your mind says......MR. SEXY CHEEKBONES IS ALIVEEE.


----------



## Aman (Oct 19, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Just asking again, how much space does a senior member have in his/her pm area?


Aren't you a SM? You should know that it is 125.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 19, 2005)

Maybe it didn't give him his PM space yet?


----------



## Aman (Oct 19, 2005)

The usergruop Seniour Members has 125 space. It's impossible for him to not have it unless he's in a usergruop non of us others are.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Yes, I can read your _miiiind._
> 
> Your mind says......MR. SEXY CHEEKBONES IS ALIVEEE.



No, I do believe he's dead. >_>

Yea, he would have to know.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 19, 2005)

No, he's alive. Very alive. *points* Unless you're dead.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> No, he's alive. Very alive. *points* Unless you're dead.



>_>
<_<

No no...._he_ is different. Plus, I need to kill that nickname. >_<


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah it was that much but now its not for some reason. 


> Folder Controls
> Inbox contains 1 messages.
> You have 45 messages stored, of a total 50 allowed. (Empty Folder)



Hmm....im going to have to check with someone about this.

EDIT: I found out why it was like this and it should be fixed in no time.


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2005)

Hmm? Why was it like that?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 19, 2005)

@Tasku--He lives in your reflection. He is someone you will never escape no matter how hard you may try.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 19, 2005)

is there someone hidden among us?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> @Tasku--He lives in your reflection. He is someone you will never escape no matter how hard you may try.



Curses. Oh well...perhaps I'll just get over it someday? Most likely not..but oh well...


----------



## RodMack (Oct 19, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Curses. Oh well...perhaps I'll just get over it someday? Most likely not..but oh well...


sounds like you will NEVER, EVER get over it oni


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Yeah it was that much but now its not for some reason.
> 
> 
> Hmm....im going to have to check with someone about this.
> ...


What happened?


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

I am now at 1500 posts for the 4thish 5thish time

Now I await another thread to be deleted so I lose it and begin the process again


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> I am now at 1500 posts for the 4thish 5thish time
> 
> Now I await another thread to be deleted so I lose it and begin the process again


I'm glad I got my posts from non-spammish threads that won't go to the landfill. xD

....Or maybe I just don't notice when I lose my posts?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 21, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I'm glad I got my posts from non-spammish threads that won't go to the landfill. xD
> 
> ....Or maybe I just don't notice when I lose my posts?



Or your post count is actually, 3000 less than that :amazed 

Nah, your posts are always posted in non-landfilled threads.


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

Or maybe you were given said posts


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Or maybe you were given said posts


....XD

I had my postcount put to zero 5 times. Then I set it back to about 100 posts less than it was before. Don't tell me I cheated to get my posts. XD

Tobi; Yay!


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

My post count was resetted to Zero after the convos were trashed and I was at 700
but then again you probably had more and then resetted it

Darn my 6 month Lurker status on this site >.<


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 21, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Tobi; Yay!



We all love you, we can never accuse you of cheating, you derserve more


----------



## Neon (Oct 21, 2005)

I am going to hit luminary rep long before I get 2000 posts


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> We all love you, we can never accuse you of cheating, you derserve more


WHOZZAWHATSA?!

*wonders who you are*
*gives up (too much thinking)*

I love you, too!


----------



## Blue (Oct 21, 2005)

^Someone always has to make the crickets chirp.


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

Yup I always seem to do that -_-

Forcive Habit


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

> ....Or maybe I just don't notice when I lose my posts?


Or maybe the Incinerator's creation saved you just in time!


----------



## KK (Oct 21, 2005)

ZOHEMGEE the repubican ISH BACK!?!!111111!ONEsoup mc :spamz


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> ZOHEMGEE the repubican ISH BACK!?!!111111!ONEsoup mc :spamz


HEY LOOK! IT"S JACKO!

Why yes, I would like some tea with that. <-wtf moment

*gloooooooooooooooooooomps*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

> *edit*
> Pappi; D=
> 
> EVAL MOD??!?!?!/1/1/1/1?!?!?!



Silence! I have goals far greater than you can imagine and will do anything to achieve it!

Only a fool sees a forum in black and white (or by forum default). The ones who can grasp power are the ones that can see past the skins, past th BBcode and into the heart of VB's darksecrets.

*Accesses ultimatepower.php"

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Silence! I have goals far greater than you can imagine and will do anything to achieve it!
> 
> Only a fool sees a forum in black and white (or by forum default). The ones who can grasp power are the ones that can see past the skins, past th BBcode and into the heart of VB's darksecrets.
> 
> ...



These webistes could help you:

TOWNL's

TOWNL's


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Silence! I have goals far greater than you can imagine and will do anything to achieve it!
> 
> Only a fool sees a forum in black and white (or by forum default). The ones who can grasp power are the ones that can see past the skins, past th BBcode and into the heart of VB's darksecrets.
> 
> ...


.......

*cries*

You're such a bad Pappi. And......... Um...... Yeah. Stuff like that.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> .......
> 
> *cries*
> 
> You're such a bad Pappi. And......... Um...... Yeah. Stuff like that.



*Sigh*
Here.
TOWNL's


----------



## Neon (Oct 21, 2005)

I can't beleive I hit luminary before 2000 posts.....WHY CANT FC POSTS COUNT!!


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *Sigh*
> Here.
> TOWNL's


......=[

I want a new Pappi! Unless you MAKE ME A SAMMICH RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> ......=[
> 
> I want a new Pappi! Unless you MAKE ME A SAMMICH RIGHT NOW!


Okay, here it is. 
TOWNL's


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 21, 2005)

> Now DanixMel is the winnnnnnnnnar.



*is noob and doesn't know this couple* =/

Ah well. I want 2000 posts too, Jamesy, but it doesn't look like I'll ever get it.  


I'm too spammy.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> *is noob and doesn't know this couple* =/


...KnKxOcca? Liek, woahness.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't know who Occa is either! :rofl


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

Well then Ill sort them

Greatest Lesbian Power Couple KnKxOcca
Greatest FLCL/Hetero Related Power Couple NN X PL


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> *is noob and doesn't know this couple* =/
> 
> Ah well. I want 2000 posts too, Jamesy, but it doesn't look like I'll ever get it.
> 
> ...


Dani = Kiri no Kunoichi 
Mel = Occasionalutopia 

They are our forum milfs.
Express your appriciation for this yuri couple here: TOWNL's


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Greatest FLCL/Hetero Related Power Couple NN X PL


...NNxPL = </3....?

<____<

Kat; occasionalutopia? The other admin lady person?


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh didnt see that the first time

Wait what? No more more NN x PL


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Oh didnt see that the first time
> 
> Wait what? No more more NN x PL


Nope. 

But it's okay.


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

Thats not good now your fanboys will stapl theirselves to your legs >.>


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Thats not good now your fanboys will stapl theirselves to your legs >.>


..I don't have fanboys. =O

And staplers hurt. ='(


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh. That one. I don't know her personally, but I've seen her name down on the members list on occassion. 


Wow, that's pretty sad that I didn't know that though. *feels so noobish*


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2005)

I knew! 

I feel so cool. Yet, on the inside, there is nothing. *insert single emo tear*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tasku...I could picture you crying too.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2005)

XD

Yea, if you look at my recent pics you could. I look all emo-esque with my glasses. >_>
But that's not really the point, because I'm not emo, sooooo....wait, what was my point?

@____@


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 23, 2005)

How the hell does DoK do this crap!?!?
I already reached celestial yet I can't even reach 2000, yet alone, a 1000!
*kicks computer around and around...and around and around*


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2005)

> How the hell does DoK do this crap!?!?
> I already reached celestial yet I can't even reach 2000, yet alone, a 1000!
> *kicks computer around and around...and around and around*



It's not that hard, just cash in on Discussion threads, and post reguarly in the HoU.


----------



## Ah B (Oct 23, 2005)

I've (very slowly) reached paragon - and have about 1.4k posts. :/
My latest rep was probably a week or 2 ago, too.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2005)

Rep whoring is such a problem nowadays on the forum, though I understand you can't really control that. Although, it's getting to the point of just flat-out stupidity. I mean, when you see members that haven't been here more than 3 months and have the status of "Guardian of the Faith", "Celestial", "Luminary", and EVEN "Ascendescent" (or however it's spelt >_<) it's insane. 

Does anyone agree with me on that aspect?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm not in that group anymore! *has been here four months now*


----------



## Misk (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes Repwhores are taking over NF......

Hey dont look at me >.>


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't think you're a repwhore, Ato. =P


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2005)

You two...*shakes head*

But I still love you two because you're fellow spam-fiends like I! =D


----------



## Misk (Oct 23, 2005)

Me? A spam-fiend?Thats Blasphemy!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm a spam-friend! Finally, an appropriate title for me. XDDDD


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2005)

It's true; You cannot deny it!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 23, 2005)

Aren't I A Senior Member?! I may not have a super lot of posts, but I've been here long taime!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> Aren't I A Senior Member?! I may not have a super lot of posts, but I've been here long taime!




Maybe if you've been here since Sept or Oct. 2004, you may have had a slight chance of foregoing the post count minimum requirement, but you've only been here for 6 months >_>


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Maybe if you've been here since Sept or Oct. 2004, you may have had a slight chance of foregoing the post count minimum requirement, but you've only been here for 6 months >_>



Agreed...but since you've only been here since April (not even a year), you're out of luck. ^ ^


----------



## ninamori (Oct 23, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> Aren't I A Senior Member?! I may not have a super lot of posts, but I've been here long taime!


...April! D=

You've been here since APRIL.

That was like... Not a long time ago! *faints*


----------



## Misk (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes as SSJ said if you were here since sept or oct 2004 you may have had a chance but...sorry man but your chances of Getting easy seniorship is about as likely as me getting 2000 posts and keeping them


----------



## Kenta (Oct 23, 2005)

Damn I seem old to some of these SMs ( with my join date), but I never post


----------



## Reznor (Oct 23, 2005)

Senior Members, it is time for you to discover why the Senior Member Group (SMG) was formed.

We are started a revolution. We will be sending strike forces to overthrow world superpowers via guerilla tactics.

How will we accomplish this, what do Senior members have to do with this and when will we get a Senior member's subforum I'm sure are question you have right now.

Here it is: We need to attack the gov'ts thru the other way they aren't defended.... subterran assault. But to do this, we need a group of people that can stand the same people they hardly know for months and yet dedicate a large portion of their lifes for. Additionally, they must have connections all over the world. Enter: the Senior Members

That's right; we have built the Senior Members Subterrain Forum, an (literally) underground network accessible only to NF staff and Senior Members.

We have also capture all the permanent Banned Users from their homes (thanks to IP search and connections with their ISPs) and given them growth hormones. We will send them as first waves during our assualts.


> Damn I seem old to some of these SMs ( with my join date), but I never post


 We could make you a "Senior Lurker"


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

Can I be the official "Senior Member Lackey"...?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Can I be the official "Senior Member Lackey"...?


Sure                          .


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

Sweeeeet digs! =D


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 24, 2005)

OMG.

Rez >.> You evil evil mod. Almost half my friends here are senior member.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

> OMG.
> 
> Rez >.> You evil evil mod. Almost half my friends here are senior member.


Then almost half your friends will be part of something great.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Senior Members, it is time for you to discover why the Senior Member Group (SMG) was formed.
> 
> We are started a revolution. We will be sending strike forces to overthrow world superpowers via guerilla tactics.
> 
> ...


 

I knew there was something smelly behind this SMG! XD


----------



## ez (Oct 24, 2005)

It's gonna be a long while before I become a senior member :sad


----------



## Kenta (Oct 24, 2005)

Senior Lurker? Kick ass!

Can I have like a scarf that constantly blows in the wind? maybe a red or yellow one..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

*Jumps Off Of A Cliff* Meaniieeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss!!!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> That's right; we have built the Senior Members Subterrain Forum, an (literally) underground network accessible only to NF staff and Senior Members.



Where is it? lol


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

> Senior Lurker? Kick ass!
> 
> Can I have like a scarf that constantly blows in the wind? maybe a red or yellow one..


 Yes. And you can also turn it into metal and use it as a deadly weapon.



> *Jumps Off Of A Cliff* Meaniieeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss!!!


 Uh oh.


> Where is it? lol


 It's underground in various contries.

I'm going to overthrow gov't buildings in Canada use sonic vibrations from the sewers (Canada is so clean, I don't mind being in their sewers). This stage will begin very soon... or at least once Gooba gets done with those CC Amps and low/high pass filters.ing


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Senior Members, it is time for you to discover why the Senior Member Group (SMG) was formed.


Everybody -knooooows- it was made because some selfish bitch named Monica wanted more PM space. =P

But hey, the other explination works, too.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Everybody -knooooows- it was made because some selfish bitch named Monica wanted more PM space. =P
> 
> But hey, the other explination works, too.


No, that's why SMs have 125 PM space instead of 100.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> No, that's why SMs have 125 PM space instead of 100.


Well, that's my fault, too. xD

But I'm the reason we have 100 in the first place. <_______< Or was it for larger avas? Maybe both....

*shuts up* =X


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

It was for the PM space. XD

I remember it well.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

> It was for the PM space. XD
> 
> I remember it well.


 You and Mon are confusing "reason" for making SMG with "excuse" for making SMG.

That excuse is a thing of the past! The future is NOW!!!! ing


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You and Mon are confusing "reason" for making SMG with "excuse" for making SMG.
> 
> That excuse is a thing of the past! The future is NOW!!!! ing


STFU!


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

Reznor, you suck at keeping secrets. 

Monny; AIM? =O


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm currently attempting to DL IRC to my computer which I use at school. >_>


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

> Reznor, you suck at keeping secrets.


 The time has come for it fo be revealed to the SMs.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 24, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I'm currently attempting to DL IRC to my computer which I use at school. >_>


funny how i have yet to be addicted to IRC. i go there, but i mostly feel lost there.

i am so not cool. this is why Carlito is gonna spit at my face because i'm not COOL!!!

"I spit on the face of people who don't want to be cool."


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> funny how i have yet to be addicted to IRC. i go there, but i mostly feel lost there.
> 
> i am so not cool. this is why Carlito is gonna spit at my face because i'm not COOL!!!
> 
> "I spit on the face of people who don't want to be cool."


That's one of the dumbest things I've ever read. (face spitting whatever)

IRC is not an addiction, it's an escape from sanity. >____O


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> Monny; AIM? =O


Naw, no time.

I have to finish this English homework. Then I have more English homework. Then I have to finish the Spanish project. Then I have to do math homework. Then it'd be wise to start on my WS homework.

After all of that, I'm sleeping. I'm about to die.

ps- Yey @ IRC. :kn-*dias* x______x


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

Be sure to DL some porn, too, so you can play it at high volumes and run away if you are about to be caught DLing IRC and need a good distraction. 



*Joins Rez in the sewers of Alberta, Canada*


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Naw, no time.
> 
> I have to finish this English homework. Then I have more English homework. Then I have to finish the Spanish project. Then I have to do math homework. Then it'd be wise to start on my WS homework.
> 
> ...


D: D: D:

*hands Monny a lighter*

I think you know what to do. =P

Edit: Like...2 minutes? =O


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> *hands Monny a lighter*
> 
> I think you know what to do. =P


...=D

*plays wiff the lighter*

<_____<

*then decides to light her English teacher on fire*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY

*edit*
Two minutes? o_________O

I have like... An hour worth of work left, at least.


----------



## 8018 (Oct 24, 2005)

Mistah NN said:
			
		

> That's one of the dumbest things I've ever read. (face spitting whatever)
> 
> IRC is not an addiction, it's an escape from sanity. >____O




no it isn't it!!!
its an addiction!!!!


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> ...=D
> 
> *plays wiff the lighter*
> 
> ...


XDDD

*restates edit*

2 minutes? *needs his crack* >_O


----------



## RodMack (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> That's one of the dumbest things I've ever read. (face spitting whatever)
> 
> IRC is not an addiction, it's an escape from sanity. >____O


yeah, it's pretty dumb, but i don't care.

wait..... you saying that IRC makes people insane? *is confused*


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> no it isn't it!!!
> its an addiction!!!!


Then why aren't you on? =P

*pets Liz*


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> XDDD
> 
> *restates edit*
> 
> 2 minutes? *needs his crack* >_O


*edited her post*

XD

Schooooooooool is important. >_____O


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

I meant a 2 minute Monny fix. =P


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Well, that's my fault, too. xD
> 
> But I'm the reason we have 100 in the first place. <_______< Or was it for larger avas? Maybe both...


Senior Members was Mecha's idea from a long time ago.

Good having self-confidence, tho!


----------



## 8018 (Oct 24, 2005)

Mistah NN said:
			
		

> Then why aren't you on? =P
> 
> *pets Liz*



cos fanfics are an addiction
too =O
*ish reading a fanfic*

=3


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Senior Members was Mecha's idea from a long time ago.
> 
> Good having self-confidence, tho!


xD

*would feel stupid and conceited, but is too busy being dead*

Zacho; It won't only be two minutes, though. You'll be all... "TALKTALK", and I'll be all, "SCREWTHIS!" and loooooose my ZONE of concentration! D=

I can't just -stop- working, my ADD will kick in majorly. XD


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Senior Members was Mecha's idea from a long time ago.
> 
> Good having self-confidence, tho!


Noooooo

Trust me, I remember when she asked for more PM space in return for putting me in her sig. You know, before NNxPL was even proposed.

*sigh @ memories*


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> xD
> 
> *would feel stupid and conceited, but is too busy being dead*
> 
> ...


XDDD

Fine then. *takes a vial of Monny and injects it into his arm*

That hits the spot. >_____O


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> XDDD
> 
> Fine then. *takes a vial of Monny and injects it into his arm*
> 
> That hits the spot. >_____O


Gooooooood. =]

And... only mathspanishandenglish left! O:


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

*works with Jkingler in Canadian sewers*
Ok, good. Where's Gooba?



> *would feel stupid and conceited, but is too busy being dead*


 It's okay. Even though SM wasn't your idea, everything else ever was.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> It's okay. Even though SM wasn't your idea, everything else ever was.


XD Okay, whatever you say Pappi.

Now, go get me that Grape Soda that's in the fridge. >D


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> XD Okay, whatever you say Pappi.
> 
> Now, go get me that Grape Soda that's in the fridge. >D


*hands Monny his ritalin*

ADD freak. XD

<33


----------



## RodMack (Oct 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *works with Jkingler in Canadian sewers*
> Ok, good. Where's Gooba?


in what part of Canada?


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> in what part of Canada?


Montreal.

Also, your sig is fucking huge. Kill it with fire!


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> *hands Monny his ritalin*
> 
> ADD freak. XD
> 
> <33


 Drugados!!!!!!

Not my fault! When was I ADD? 

<33....3!


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Drugados!!!!!!
> 
> Not my fault! When was I ADD?
> 
> <33....3!


When you were bornded, I dunno. 

<3334


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> When you were bornded, I dunno.
> 
> <3334


I supposedlyful that's true.

My brain's gone to the trolls. They's eating me alive. D=

<34567654321 ...pwnt!


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I supposedlyful that's true.
> 
> My brain's gone to the trolls. They's eating me alive. D=
> 
> <34567654321 ...pwnt!


Heeheee.

You should get back to yer homework! I misses the Monnyconvoness. 

<9999999999... more pwnt!


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

No, not Montreal...Alberta! 

*Jkingler undergoes SMX project; is given adamantium eyeballs for absolutely no reason*

EDIT: >9999999999 even more pwnt!


----------



## RodMack (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> Montreal.
> 
> Also, your sig is fucking huge. Kill it with fire!


Montreal huh? it's not that far from Toronto.

but i wuvs my sigs.

@ jk - Alberta? expect me there in 5 hours


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

NN, make me leader of a new usergroup so I can recruit people


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> Heeheee.
> 
> You should get back to yer homework! I misses the Monnyconvoness.
> 
> <9999999999... more pwnt!


That soooooo doens't pwn... Whatever I did. 

And I thinkesh I'm almost done! 


Joe; I LOFFS J00-NESS!


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> That soooooo doens't pwn... Whatever I did.
> 
> And I thinkesh I'm almost done!
> 
> ...


Fine. 

*wallows in a fountain of self-induced pity*


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Pees in NN's fountain*


----------



## 8018 (Oct 24, 2005)

H<3arts!

all of you have been pwned 
>D


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> Fine.
> 
> *wallows in a fountain of self-induced pity*


Fountain fountain, water fountain, how you make my mornings less booooooring~

.....<_______<

Have fun with that wallowing. I'll be sitting here drinking my Stewart's Grape Soda.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

No...I am winning so far. You guys are all less than something big, whereas I am more than something of equal or greater value


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Fountain fountain, water fountain, how you make my mornings less booooooring~
> 
> .....<_______<
> 
> Have fun with that wallowing. I'll be sitting here drinking my Stewart's Grape Soda.


Monny's mean. D:


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> Monny's mean. D:


Yes, she is! ing

So mean that she deserves to have pain inflicted on her! Because... Well... Neema got mad at her and that's baaaaaad. O:

BLAH. *stabs Monica* >O


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Yes, she is! ing
> 
> So mean that she deserves to have pain inflicted on her! Because... Well... Neema got mad at her and that's baaaaaad. O:
> 
> BLAH. *stabs Monica* >O


*unstabs Monica*

Hurry up with yer homework, I needs a pure Monny fix. XD


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

Neema? Any relation to Meena?

/points and calls Monny "mean"


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Neema? Any relation to Meena?
> 
> /points and calls Monny "mean"


Nope. 

/cries her eyes out because of the lack of self-esteem Monny owns

ing


----------



## RodMack (Oct 24, 2005)

Monny's not mean. she's nice and caring.


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2005)

Monny is too mean! 

*loffs her anyway*


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> Monny's not mean. she's nice and caring.


=D

I ARE TEH SPESHUL?

*dancedance*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> No...I am winning so far. You guys are all less than something big, whereas I am more than something of equal or greater value


So kingler is an equation?? Or is it alchemy?? 

Monny IS speshul
*dances with Monny*


----------



## ninamori (Oct 24, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> Monny IS speshul
> *dances with Monny*


x3

<33333333

*daaaaances more*


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Does the safety dance with a goat*


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

But Jk, you can dance if you want to, you can leave your friends behind, 'cause your friends don't dance and since they don't dance, well, they're no friends of mine. =O

Edit: I need mi IRC fix today...but so much homework to be done.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

Isn't that a line from some song, OT??


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

Indeed it is. ^ ^

I <3 the Safety Dance, as I used to recite it as though it were my birthdate. Or something like that...>_>;


----------



## jkingler (Oct 24, 2005)

Have you seen the video for the Safety Dance? There may well have been goats a-dancing. That video was messed up XD


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Have you seen the video for the Safety Dance? There may well have been goats a-dancing. That video was messed up XD



I was competely and utterly confused when the midget dressed up as a jester appeared and started making odd faces. Even for the time of the video (late 80s) it was still pretty sub-par. XD


----------



## Neenah (Oct 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> *Pees in NN's fountain*


 
XD
...<.<
hah! monny is too cute to be mean >D!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

Alright, I really have to get to my hw now. >_>


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah sure, need any help with it?


----------



## Hana (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm a senior woo hoo!


----------



## Misk (Oct 25, 2005)

Your 1996 posts and several months short


----------



## Zhongda (Oct 25, 2005)

WTFingH!!!!!
*> * <-really really mad!!

my post count jus got smaller again.. ;_; 
-_- i should be a senior by now.. *sob*

WHY?!!!!


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 28, 2005)

People like haunter and I have been here for almost a year. And we're still not at 2000 posts.

Maybe we could place a rule, when you've reached 1500 posts and have been active for a whole year, you get membership?

Just a suggestion.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 28, 2005)

HaHA!! Just officially got 2000 posts. Nyah.

Would have had it last week, but someone had to go and delete the Bath Convos... 

Heehee. Not that it matters in the slightest, but I feel better for having met the requirements.

All those posts in the art and graphic sections are adding up!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats skmt! 

I'll hopefully be joining in on the fun of it soon enough. ^ ^;


----------



## Misk (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats SKMT  (you had 150 x 150 avys anyway so there isnt really a transition)


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, I went to bed with 2001 posts, and I wake up to only 2000. Something must have gotten trashed. Meh.

*eats breakfast*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 28, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Congrats SKMT  (you had 150 x 150 avys anyway so there isnt really a transition)


I could upload a 155 x 155 for her


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 28, 2005)

You guys sure talk a lot here even though, you could spend that time posting, lol.

Rez, don't I get 151x151 avatars, .


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats skmnt  

Yeah, turns out more posts do not mean more respect.


----------



## LeafNinjaNeji (Oct 28, 2005)

i feel small here


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 28, 2005)

is there such a thing as a senior... SENIOR MEMBER?


----------



## Misk (Oct 28, 2005)

If you were mature enough to actually hit 2000 posts by yourself and not bitch about not having 2000 posts you must have atleast a little seniority


----------



## LeafNinjaNeji (Oct 28, 2005)

guess wat IM BACK


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 28, 2005)

Yare..yare, haven't I been busy lately. @___@

Perhaps I'll be able to be on the forum a bit more this weekend.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 28, 2005)

Monny gets lvl 2 banned
Monny gets admined
Monny gets IP banned
Monny looses her seniorship
Monny misses the PM space and her subscriptions
Monny is emo.

</3


----------



## Misk (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn that sucks for once and probably the only time I feel sorry for someone


----------



## ninamori (Oct 28, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Damn that sucks for once and probably the only time I feel sorry for someone


Hahaha don't feel sorry for me. XD

Just some measly 116 threads which I have to re-find and yeah. <____<

I'M TOTALLY FINE. <.< >.>

But thanks for caring! <3

(If that post was in response to me, that is. XD)


----------



## Reznor (Oct 29, 2005)

> Just some measly 116 threads which I have to re-find and yeah. <____<


 You get a fresh start


----------



## Gyroscope (Oct 29, 2005)

So whats the avatar size were allowed to have now?


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2005)

150 x 150 I believe.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 29, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> I looked at your custom title and I was bored and I did a google image screach and I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
!?

Ehhhh
I have no thing for super heros <.<
Agito is character from Air Gear 
[maybe I spelled the name wrong =@]


----------



## ninamori (Oct 29, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> I looked at your custom title and I was bored and I did a google image *screach* and I got this.


......LAWLZ? D:


----------



## RockLee (Oct 29, 2005)

XD He screached at the comp till it popped something up. Oh my, 2000 posts seems to be quite a lot. Can't rep compensate in some cases? Oh well! =D

This seems to be an odd thread, to say the least. One page and I've seen power rangers, goats and a nekogirl. XD


----------



## Akatsuki? (Oct 29, 2005)

*walks in*  *walks out*


----------



## ninamori (Oct 29, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Glad to make you laugh! hope this picture gives you a smile D;
> 
> <teh horror pic>
> 
> ...


I fucking hate you.

D:


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Glad to make you laugh! hope this picture gives you a smile D;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eaugh. Well it's not as bad as the pig man. Bleh.


----------



## Misk (Oct 29, 2005)

Thats just ghastly

a dead goat >.<
You would think it would be a sheep


----------



## Akatsuki? (Oct 30, 2005)

That made me hungry...


----------



## Aman (Oct 30, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Bah it feels like forever to get senior status. :sad


You joined two months ago and have 700 posts.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 30, 2005)

Haha! Killkillkillkill~~~! Diedieldielawawh~


----------



## Sayo (Oct 30, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I fucking hate you.
> 
> D:


Goat SeckZ  .. . 

......LAWLZ? D:


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 30, 2005)

*joins the spam*

    *eats nuts*


----------



## ninamori (Oct 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Goat SeckZ  .. .
> 
> ......LAWLZ? D:


Nu. *whimper whimper*

='[


----------



## Sayo (Oct 30, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Nu. *whimper whimper*
> 
> ='[


sry my bad, . . .ahumm. . . _"Goat tentacle seckz_"


----------



## Reznor (Oct 30, 2005)

Goats can eat anything!!!!!

Goats are the true omnivore.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 30, 2005)

yes...i too know this, for a goat ate my father. *sheds a single tear*


----------



## ninamori (Oct 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Goats can eat anything!!!!!
> 
> Goats are the true omnivore.


EXACTLY!

Liek, rawr. >D


----------



## Sayo (Oct 30, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> EXACTLY!
> 
> Liek, rawr. >D


old and wise.  . . .


----------



## ninamori (Oct 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> old and wise.  . . .


Indeed. I am very old and very wise.

Set; Yeah! Donn wanted to buy me one of those for my birthday once. XD


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2005)

Joining the randomness belated, per usual....


----------



## RodMack (Oct 30, 2005)

how much pain will you get if a goat kicks you?


----------



## ninamori (Oct 30, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> how much pain will you get if a goat kicks you?


Hmmmm.... It hurts, but not for long.

My Aunt has a goat farm. There's this one black goat... That crazy mofo chases people around and butts them.

I suppose being butted hurts less? But hell, I was five. I got knocked over. <___<


----------



## RodMack (Oct 30, 2005)

thankfully i haven't been kicked by a barnyard animal. 

my grandfather was kicked by a neutered bull once. he flew at least 3 meters.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2005)

I've been kicked by a goat. I never went back to a petting zoo ever again. ~_~


----------



## ninamori (Oct 30, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> thankfully i haven't been kicked by a barnyard animal.
> 
> my grandfather was kicked by a neutered bull once. he flew at least 3 meters.


Indeed. XD

...Ouch. =X


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 30, 2005)

Just 1000 more posts....


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 30, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> I looked at your custom title and I was bored and I did a google image screach and I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow its, "Ready to GO! Count Zero! KAMEN RIDER AGITOOO!" at least I think..could be ryuuki or one of the other ones,. Only one I watched the whole way through were blade and Faizu (555) Then one of the good 80's movies,

Anyway guess Ill be in here pretty soon. Just wondering if some of the stuff automatically happens like avatar size changes and getting to see who repped u? or do u have to remind them here if it doesnt come in 3-5 bus days? Sorry if its been asked before. I just checked the first page and here cuz theres so many inbetween.,


----------



## ninamori (Oct 30, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Anyway guess Ill be in here pretty soon. Just wondering if some of the stuff automatically happens like avatar size changes and getting to see who repped u? or do u have to remind them here if it doesnt come in 3-5 bus days? Sorry if its been asked before. I just checked the first page and here cuz theres so many inbetween.,


Um.... They do this thing in the Admin CP and then it adds you. The thing they do is manual, though.

I've been waiting for my seniorship for a few days now. Durn Zacho's laziness!


----------



## pajamas (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow... 153 pages... that's 56.36246492347692341237827620935 too many.

You people should be ashamed.

let's see... I have..... 1.5 thousand left or so..... fuck that I'll never reach it... took me over a year to get this far...


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 30, 2005)

The seeingwhoreppedyouthing is taken out thanks to Chocobo.

Updated the thingeh.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm so close! =O

Wow...that didn't sound odd whatsoever. >_<


----------



## Misk (Oct 30, 2005)

be careful Oni the mods may accidentally take some away just to be mean >.>


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2005)

You're right, Atom.

>_>

<_<


----------



## GMR1337 (Oct 31, 2005)

What if you were a member since the begginning of time? Can that count as being a senior member?


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

> What if you were a member since the begginning of time? Can that count as being a senior member?



As far as I know, the earliest members are from September 2004, and something before that (I really don't know).


----------



## ninamori (Oct 31, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> As far as I know, the earliest members are from September 2004, and something before that (I really don't know).


THIS version of NF was created on September 26, 2004.

I'm one of the first members. =D


----------



## jkingler (Oct 31, 2005)

Mon = e-fogey


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

> THIS version of NF was created on September 26, 2004.
> 
> I'm one of the first members. =D



That's what I hear.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 31, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Mon = e-fogey


Fogey?

*wonders what that means*

Frog in mist with iced tea and a mushroom? (How ADD was that? XD)


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

"Fogey/fogy /fougi/ sl. (early 18C+, orig. Scot) old-fashioned, stuck-in-the mud.
Person with old fashioned ideas which he is unwilling to change: Come to the disco and stop being such an old fogey!
_
You think me an old fogeyand an old tory, his thoughtful voice said. I saw three generations since O’Connel’s time. I remember the famine. Do you know that the orange lodges agitated for repeal of the union twenty years before O’Connel did or before the prelates of your communion denounced him as a demagogue? You fenians forget some things. (James Joyce, Ulysses. Penguin Books,1992. p. 38)_
Source: Petyush, Hungary, Aug 17, 2005"

Urban Dictionary.

I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 31, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> "Fogey/fogy /fougi/ sl. (early 18C+, orig. Scot) old-fashioned, stuck-in-the mud.
> Person with old fashioned ideas which he is unwilling to change: Come to the disco and stop being such an old fogey!
> _
> You think me an old fogeyand an old tory, his thoughtful voice said. I saw three generations since O?Connel?s time. I remember the famine. Do you know that the orange lodges agitated for repeal of the union twenty years before O?Connel did or before the prelates of your communion denounced him as a demagogue? You fenians forget some things. (James Joyce, Ulysses. Penguin Books,1992. p. 38)_
> ...


XD!

MY LAST NAME IS SCOTISH! >D

And I'm no fogey. I may be bitter, BUT I'M NO FOGEY! >O  @ Joe


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

Fogey, I wonder what sewer he traversed to find that word.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 31, 2005)

_ HA_*PPY* _HALL_*OWEEN* 

*dresses up as a gotic dead bunny*
=B
*hands candy to everyone*​


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 31, 2005)

Candy!!! 

I'm Itachi for halloween! =3

Perhaps I'll put up some pics later. =/


----------



## Misk (Oct 31, 2005)

You are weak because you lack......sugar


----------



## furious styles (Oct 31, 2005)

feel the wrath of frozen jack! *points at ava*

thanks, tbh XD


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

What the Hell is that?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 31, 2005)

the shining, son!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 31, 2005)

It's a sad day upon Earth when a classic movie, such as, The Shining, goes unnoticed, eh?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2005)

I could probably make senior quicker if I started posting outside the bath house. *finally comes to accept he is a pervert  *


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 31, 2005)

*Radios in*

Sir, one more is confirmed.

*Talking through radio*

Affirmative, I will-

*More talking*

Sir, our army shall soon be ready.

*Looks around and runs*

Edit: Yay!


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> It's a sad day upon Earth when a classic movie, such as, The Shining, goes unnoticed, eh?


Well I haven't seen the god damn movie!


----------



## Neenah (Nov 1, 2005)

Shining. . . one of my favorite scary movies


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 1, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Well I haven't seen the god damn movie!



I didn't mean it in an offensive way, I was just merely stating my opinion. No need to take it personally. ^ ^


----------



## Reznor (Nov 2, 2005)

Now seniormembership will be updated daily!


----------



## Sayo (Nov 2, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Now seniormembership will be updated daily!


Everyday a new feature i'd say, you know you can't disagree with the masses *speaks for all the inactive *Members**


----------



## DesertLily (Nov 2, 2005)

Mine still hasn't been updated to Senior status.  Will it happen later today?

Edit:  Of course it will....>_<  I can read, I CAN!


----------



## Sayo (Nov 2, 2005)

DesertLily said:
			
		

> Mine still hasn't been updated to Senior status.  Will it happen later today?
> 
> Edit:  Of course it will....>_<  I can read, I CAN!


*gives lily a lily for senior status*  

no1 beats my originlism


----------



## DesertLily (Nov 2, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> *gives lily a lily for senior status*
> 
> no1 beats my originlism


Oh, oh you got that right!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2005)

holy jeezuz...here i thought i posted a lot. i guess i'm not the biggest shit talker on these forums afterall.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 2, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Now seniormembership will be updated daily!


No way jose bosay norway cosay freeway!

YOU'S LYING.

....Or are you? *can't imagine people being un-lazy enough to update daily*


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 2, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> No way jose bosay norway cosay freeway!
> 
> YOU'S LYING.
> 
> ....Or are you? *can't imagine people being un-lazy enough to update daily*


XDDD

I figured out how to fix the dumb script thing that does it automatically, sose now the script runs on its own every day at 4:00 PM MST.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 2, 2005)

Update on a daily scale? :amazed

And here I thought I was a SM, though I found that my posts had decreased in the two days below 2,000. T-T

Oh well, not for long.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 2, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> XDDD
> 
> I figured out how to fix the dumb script thing that does it automatically, sose now the script runs on its own every day at 4:00 PM MST.


My spasm was to no avail! D:

Automatic script ftw!


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2005)

> I didn't mean it in an offensive way, I was just merely stating my opinion. No need to take it personally. ^ ^


I take everything offensively!ing 



> And here I thought I was a SM, though I found that my posts had decreased in the two days below 2,000. T-T
> 
> Oh well, not for long.



Congratulations on breaking 2 k permanantly...I think.


----------



## DesertLily (Nov 2, 2005)

4:00 MST?  But...but...:bored


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 2, 2005)

I know...that's like....a long time. 

@crime: Thanks! ^ ^ (I hope...XD)


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 2, 2005)

I have been here forever, I want to be a senior member but I am just so bad at mass posting, and people seem to hate me for some reason (no reps...ever)


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2005)

Tommorow? Oh well...


----------



## Reznor (Nov 3, 2005)

> I have been here forever, I want to be a senior member but I am just so bad at mass posting, and people seem to hate me for some reason (no reps...ever)


 How many people have you neg repped?


> I'll get senior status tommorow. Just let me get my bagel, pretty hungry.


 .... tommorow?


----------



## DesertLily (Nov 3, 2005)

>.>


Is...that even possible?


----------



## ninamori (Nov 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> .... tommorow?


Indeed tomorrow!

>O


----------



## DesertLily (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope so.  Hopefully I'll finally be a senior member by the time I come back from my trip back home.  If not.....


----------



## furious styles (Nov 3, 2005)

sure seto, and i'll get my senior status in 10 mins and counting. c'mon i deserve it for this thread alone. well that and my unwitty banter.


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2005)

> I'll get senior status tommorow. Just let me get my bagel, pretty hungry.



Damn, what kind of system do you have?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 3, 2005)

~BONER~ said:
			
		

> holy jeezuz...here i thought i posted a lot. i guess i'm not the biggest shit talker on these forums afterall.


I love you 2 Boner


----------



## babbitblob (Nov 3, 2005)

N here i am STILL waiting for leader status for working in shannaro. T__T


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 3, 2005)

I have 150x150 avatars status but I can't find a nice avatar to use.  I have neat FF Advent Children avatar with Sepiroth and Cloud doing the finishing move on Sepiroth, dman 1.5 MB.


----------



## Misk (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I have access to all kind sof Bleach Fanart (via Yussie) if you want me to find something for you


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 3, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Well I have access to all kind sof Bleach Fanart (via Yussie) if you want me to find something for you



No, thanks.

I am not in a Bleach mood right now, hence the username change.  I think I might try and find some Jigen Daisuke anime slots from Lupin the III, I love him sooooooooooo much.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 3, 2005)

Luck be with you on that, KB. ^ ^

Lupin the III fanart is pretty hard to find, as I'm sure you've found out. *Waits patiently to be added to SM's list*


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 3, 2005)

What are the requirements, again?


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 4, 2005)

Uchiha Cop #1 said:
			
		

> What are the requirements, again?





			
				NN said:
			
		

> 3000 Reputation Points
> 2000 Posts
> 120 Days of Registration



There you go.


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2005)

Luckily, he has a long way to go.


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2005)

The 3 k Reputation points is a pretty low bar, though. 

UC1, looks like you'll just have to hang around another five months even if you accomplish the other requirements.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2005)

let's see...i'm really bad at math...but i joined 4-24-2005...does that mean i've been here for long enuff yet?

i have like 32k rep, so thats no biggie..

i don't spam much though, so posts is a problem...o well i'll get there eventually =)


----------



## DOK (Nov 4, 2005)

Chief should be senior! 
seriously.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2005)

Destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> Chief should be senior!
> seriously.



aww thanks dok 

although i doubt anyone will listen ing

do they actually make exceptions sometimes? i mean i know they did for clocky..but then again clocky = god so...


----------



## DOK (Nov 4, 2005)

Well you would have all the requirements if the bathouse tradegy never happend

T___________T


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2005)

they should make the req. 1,000 posts and 30,000 rep


----------



## DOK (Nov 4, 2005)

500 posts 120k rep sounds better


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2005)

*cries in corner*


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2005)

Hmm, I'd say 2000 posts and 50 k rep.

Ech, I still think there should only be rare exceptions for the rules. I had to work hard for my seniorship and if one of the admins feels like ridiculing me, they could just take it away.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 4, 2005)

So, this new system, is it supposed to update the SM daily...or weekly? ?__?

In any case...*Continues to wait and decides to go and post elsewhere for a while*


----------



## ninamori (Nov 4, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Ech, I still think there should only be rare exceptions for the rules. I had to work hard for my seniorship and if one of the admins feels like ridiculing me, they could just take it away.




If they do that, I'll yell at 'em for you! >O

*met the requirements when SM was created, so knows not your pain*


----------



## Sayo (Nov 4, 2005)

> they should make the req. 1,000 posts and 30,000 rep


to low, should be more like  -» 23,207 posts and around 150,000 rep.


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2005)

God damn it with the name changes, who's Kazuo Kiriyama? Oh well, I'll just guess.

Anyways, the post count should be lowered, but the rep should sky rocket. With the rep whores these days, it is unbelieveably easy to get past the requirement.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 4, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> God damn it with the name changes, who's Kazuo Kiriyama? Oh well, I'll just guess.
> 
> Anyways, the post count should be lowered, but the rep should sky rocket. With the rep whores these days, it is unbelieveably easy to get past the requirement.




Its Sayoko, she is the  only one over 20,000 posts.


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, I had guessed that after looking up "Sayoko" on the members list.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 5, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> The 3 k Reputation points is a pretty low bar, though.
> 
> UC1, looks like you'll just have to hang around another five months even if you accomplish the other requirements.



I have rep to spare, but i'm lacking the posts number so far.

I guess two days worth of posting will fix that. 



			
				aman_melles said:
			
		

> Luckily, he has a long way to go.




It depends...


----------



## tmmyc (Nov 5, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> Its Sayoko, she is the  only one over 20,000 posts.


I believe NN was also able to achieve such a feat.


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2005)

tempered mental said:
			
		

> I believe NN was also able to achieve such a feat.


By cheating with the admincp.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 5, 2005)

How many people have surpass the 20,000th post?


I have only seen three people so far.


----------



## Gama Sennin (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm a senior member too.


----------



## DOK (Nov 5, 2005)

KnK actually comes in here?? :amazed

*hides*


----------



## tmmyc (Nov 5, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> By cheating with the admincp.


Naturally


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2005)

> I have only seen three people so far.



I thought purpleshirtguy cheated.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 5, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I thought purpleshirtguy cheated.




The ones that i remember are Moe, Sayoko, and i forgot the other one.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, I think you were talking about purpleshirtguy.

edit: moe has 15 k.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 5, 2005)

Lmao, I Need Glasses!!!


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm still baffled at how they manage to post that much. I never do see their posts all the time, except for moe, but that's mostly at the mall.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 5, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I'm still baffled at how they manage to post that much. I never do see their posts all the time, except for moe, but that's mostly at the mall.


You're talking about Celly (Sayo) and PSG?

I think Celly's posts are from the old convos, and PSG cheated.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 5, 2005)

I have over 20,000 they just removed the other 0 on the end :sweat


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 5, 2005)

I know, that happened to me too.


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 5, 2005)

Hah. I wonder how many people think my post count is, erm, true. :s


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 5, 2005)

What? :s


Usually when your post isn't saying anything after you edit it, you delete it. *nods*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> You're talking about Celly (Sayo) and PSG?
> 
> I think Celly's posts are from the old convos, and PSG cheated.




I do miss those old convo threads....


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> How much secks do I need to give to obtain the admincp?


Somewhere around an occa level of secks. 

Read: infinite.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 5, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I do miss those old convo threads....


You were in them?


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 5, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> You were in them?



You were in them =O Kidding.

*Hugs Monny*


----------



## Misk (Nov 5, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Somewhere around an occa level of secks.
> 
> Read: infinite.



All thats secks and not one STD man she's good


----------



## ninamori (Nov 5, 2005)

Lacus said:
			
		

> You were in them =O Kidding.
> 
> *Hugs Monny*


You better be kidding! XD

*hugs back* <3333


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> You were in them?




I came in around 25 >_>

...but I've been reading them much earlier :S


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I'm still baffled at how they manage to post that much. I never do see their posts all the time, except for moe, but that's mostly at the mall.



NF is weed. Weed with a truck load of KB mixed in it.


----------



## Lien (Nov 5, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> NF is weed.


Moe is the loff.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 5, 2005)

kira yamoto said:
			
		

> I do miss those old convo threads....





			
				PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> You were in them?


You both we'ren't  \o/

sjeesh convo 1 was already sucha long time ago, i think i totally spammed it up with mashy though, but that's a thing that happent daily at that time


----------



## ninamori (Nov 5, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> You both we'ren't  \o/
> 
> sjeesh convo 1 was already sucha long time ago, i think i totally spammed it up with mashy though, but that's a thing that happent daily at that time


Psh, I was close. =P

I miss Chelle. T-T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> You both we'ren't  \o/
> 
> sjeesh convo 1 was already sucha long time ago, i think i totally spammed it up with mashy though, but that's a thing that happent daily at that time



I blame it all on my inane fasciantion with pokemon forums at the time 

And I've read Convo 1...and why the heck was it over 800 pages long...:S (many of the convos were merged...)


----------



## Neenah (Nov 5, 2005)

Ah ssj!
=O
Did you get your electricty back?


----------



## Lien (Nov 5, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Lien where is my loff ;___;


 <333333~ Multiply by 10 thousand =D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Ah ssj!
> =O
> Did you get your electricty back?




Yeah got it back a couple of hours ago  

Now I can put away my generator


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 5, 2005)

Weed?  We need some Naruto Fan brownies.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2005)

Brownies? Sure, but I suck at baking stuff.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 5, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Brownies? Sure, but I suck at baking stuff.



Do you gotta the 'dough'?

I though this was obvious, guess not:


> *Weed*? We need some Naruto Fan *brownies*.


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> Do you gotta the 'dough'?
> 
> I though this was obvious, guess not:



Well I wouldn't want to say something like "Haha brownies and weed"


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 6, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Well I wouldn't want to say something like "Haha brownies and weed"



Huh?

................


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 6, 2005)

Perhaps I'll get my Senior Membership tomorrow?


----------



## Lance Inactive (Nov 7, 2005)

maybe pigs will sprout wings and fly out your ass...


----------



## DOK (Nov 7, 2005)

maybe youll get banned


----------



## Neenah (Nov 7, 2005)

Seto your coming up to 1000 posts soon 
Keep it going! <3
You'll reach the senior membership in no time!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 7, 2005)

> Perhaps I'll get my Senior Membership tomorrow?


 Is the auto add not working? :S


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 7, 2005)

Rez: No, I don't think it was working. I had over 2,000 posts for about the past two weeks and I wasn't added. But I think NN is working on it, because I had talked to him about it a bit in some PMs and the IRC. 




			
				Lance said:
			
		

> maybe pigs will sprout wings and fly out your ass...



Maybe you'll get neg. rep...


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 7, 2005)

I just need 1100 something posts , It will be internesting getting there


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2005)

> The following users were promoted to usergroup Registered Users lgas, Ninjapunk, Jadd3791
> The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members niTasku, Catatonik, DesertLily



You're welcome.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, congratulations.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 7, 2005)

I finally cracked a 1000 posts yay me.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 8, 2005)

If you used to have 2000+ posts but lose most of them due to unneeded threads being trashed, but reach all the other requirements for senior membership.  Does that count?

I'm asking on behalf of a good friend and this question doesn't apply to me because I haven't been here long enough for senior membership.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 8, 2005)

Chamcham Homothugger said:
			
		

> If you used to have 2000+ posts but lose most of them due to unneeded threads being trashed, but reach all the other requirements for senior membership.  Does that count?
> 
> I'm asking on behalf of a good friend and this question doesn't apply to me because I haven't been here long enough for senior membership.



*coff coff*iknowwhoitis*coff*

but yeah. i'm going at breakneck speed here. well it's more like i'm living on the forums right now.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 8, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> > The following users were promoted to usergroup Registered Users lgas, Ninjapunk, Jadd3791
> > The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members niTasku, Catatonik, DesertLily
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Knk! ^ ^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 8, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Maybe you'll get neg. rep...



My postive rep is stronger than you!


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 8, 2005)

Curses. 

He was being mean, though. T-T


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 8, 2005)

Finally, i'm a senior member.


----------



## Neenah (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats to all of you ^_____^


----------



## furious styles (Nov 8, 2005)

Uchiha Cop #1 said:
			
		

> Finally, i'm a senior member.



me too!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 8, 2005)

cheifrocka said:
			
		

> me too!




We should celebrate.


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2005)

Er... Alrighty then.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ninamori (Nov 8, 2005)

Chamcham Homothugger said:
			
		

> If you used to have 2000+ posts but lose most of them due to unneeded threads being trashed, but reach all the other requirements for senior membership.  Does that count?
> 
> I'm asking on behalf of a good friend and this question doesn't apply to me because I haven't been here long enough for senior membership.


If a thread was trashed, it was most likely too spammy to be recycled. So your friend lost those posts for a good reason.

If you don't have 2,000 posts, you don't get to be a Senior member. But if you were already a SM before the posts got deleted, I think you can still be a SM unless you're banned/Admin takes away the membership. (When I was banned, I wasn't a SM anymore. 123 PM's of a total 50 allowed. XD)


----------



## TDM (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I remeber that banning. Then you came back as an admin. Best ressurection ever.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 8, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Curses.
> 
> He was being mean, though. T-T



Its not nice, neggin a newbswter.  That turns them off from the forums.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 8, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remeber that banning. Then you came back as an admin. Best ressurection ever.


You saw that?

Hahaha I feel famous.

lvl 2 ban -> admin -> IP ban -> reg. user -> SM. XD


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 8, 2005)

> Its not nice, neggin a newbswter. That turns them off from the forums.



Yes, well that may be true, it was a probable cause nonetheless. Irregardless of that, you can't just let any member say whatever they want to say and perhaps it is offensive in nature, or even something simple as just making a stupid remark and let 'em get away scotch free. Now, I've been negative repped quite a few times for stupid remarks. Of course I was mad at the time, but hey, I did deserve it. It's just the way things work sometimes.


----------



## TDM (Nov 8, 2005)

How long do the bans last?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 8, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Yes, well that may be true, it was a probable cause nonetheless. Irregardless of that, you can't just let any member say whatever they want to say and perhaps it is offensive in nature, or even something simple as just making a stupid remark and let 'em get away scotch free. Now, I've been negative repped quite a few times for stupid remarks. Of course I was mad at the time, but hey, I did deserve it. It's just the way things work sometimes.



Thats when you brush them off, if a user says one bad, brush it off.  If the user is active and been here awhile than you can neg him or prove him wrong.  I am not pointing an fingers, just saying it was really a good thing to do.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 8, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> How long do the bans last?


My bans?

lvl 2 was for most of the afternoon, until I got Vashy to unban me. (<333)

IP ban was for like, half an hour. Dani unbanned me that time.


----------



## Misk (Nov 10, 2005)

1800 posts I may actually go for the 2000....until some post is deleted anyway


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2005)

Euhh I'm gettin to 4000 before I die.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 10, 2005)

yes, i'm getting close.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 11, 2005)

w00t, I done crossed my 2k mark.



I got a bigger PM.

It actually caught me quite by surprise.


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 11, 2005)

Holy hell where are all the seniors ???


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm around...


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm waiting for my glass of prune juice.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 11, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> Holy hell where are all the seniors ???


ZOMGFZ SKETCHY!!!1111 *hugz0rz*

 = N@Sc/sayo


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 11, 2005)

Me = Me.


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2005)

Statement|Reason
1. OC=OC          2. Reflexive Property of Equality


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 11, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> Holy hell where are all the seniors ???



Plotting with Rez for domination of the forum- no, *the world!*


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey i'm one to arnt i ?
just have to wait now no?


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 11, 2005)

How long ago did you get 2,000 posts, jef?


----------



## Misk (Nov 11, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Statement|Reason
> 1. OC=OC          2. Reflexive Property of Equality



Ato=Inu and Inu=Some other person with 1800 Posts Therefore Ato=Some other person with 1800 Posts. Transitive Property of Equality


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 11, 2005)

yesterday or today
i forgot
isnt it like 5 days waiting orso
(i'm going to bed 2 am here)


----------



## Lien (Nov 11, 2005)

Night Jef =D


----------



## Neenah (Nov 11, 2005)

Sketch!
Where have you been =OOOO


----------



## Sayo (Nov 11, 2005)

Lien said:
			
		

> Night Jef =D


fucking spammers.

disregard i suck cocks =|


----------



## RodMack (Nov 11, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> disregard i suck cocks =|


am i supposed to get an erection or something?


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2005)

> Ato=Inu and Inu=Some other person with 1800 Posts Therefore Ato=Some other person with 1800 Posts. Transitive Property of Equality



Proofs, what a waste of time, eh? XD


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 11, 2005)

someday, you will see


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I already _do_ see how it's a waste of time.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 11, 2005)

no, you will see soon enough


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2005)

"k"
..........


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 11, 2005)

that's better


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 12, 2005)

Yay I've been here for 120 days


----------



## 8018 (Nov 12, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> am i supposed to get an erection or something?



i think you are suppose to get one '-'


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2005)

Why do we still have this thread?  All the important people are already senior members, and the only people who post here are losers who want to gloat that they're special or people bitching because they'll never be special.


----------



## hatsuka (Nov 12, 2005)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Yay I've been here for 120 days



I've been here longer than you, and you have 4,200 more posts that I do. Goodness me, I don't post at all!!!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm a lengend in the making, you will see.


----------



## hatsuka (Nov 12, 2005)

Uchiha Cop #1 said:
			
		

> I'm a lengend in the making, you will see.



Darlin', you're already legendary! I remember posting on your registration thread thinking, this guy is pwncake fodder. And I was right.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 12, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Why do we still have this thread?  All the important people are already senior members, and the only people who post here are losers who want to gloat that they're special or people bitching because they'll never be special.


That hurts in more ways than one :sad


			
				hatsuka said:
			
		

> I've been here longer than you, and you have 4,200 more posts that I do. Goodness me, I don't post at all!!!


lol I have no life


----------



## TsunadeChic (Nov 12, 2005)

Love to the NY-er!! There are lots of times I miss the Big Apple- glad that there are Naruto fans like you out there!!! You're awesome! (I know, I haven't been here long, but I felt the need to post...)


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 12, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> ZOMGFZ SKETCHY!!!1111 *hugz0rz*
> 
> = N@Sc/sayo


Oi oi Kazuo...another namechange: .....how's life ??



			
				Yusura said:
			
		

> Sketch!
> Where have you been =OOOO


Oraaa oraa Yusie-chan .....@ home and @ amsterdam I guess....being bussy sucks!!!


----------



## RodMack (Nov 12, 2005)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> i think you are suppose to get one '-'


what makes you think that i was supposed to get one? =/


----------



## furious styles (Nov 13, 2005)

500 more posts...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 13, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> I have 800 to go, you're lucky :sad


But he's past due.  You have another month so you're actually doing great


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 13, 2005)

hey chamcham are you a senior yet?
how long have you been here now?


----------



## Psyonic (Nov 13, 2005)

another 1,300 more posts or soemthign and im pasta my date


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 13, 2005)

many more posts


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 13, 2005)

So it's no longer a usergroup?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 14, 2005)

hmmm... I want to become senior member!!!!...
more 1250 posts, more 94 days, more 200 rep...

I'll 750 post it in 26 days.... I have no life.

*Join Date*: 10-18-2005 
*PostsTotal Posts*: 757 (27.95 posts per day) 
*Referrals*: 0


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 16, 2005)

very sad
i just only 37 post


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

I have finally reached senior status. Yay!!!! Now according to the 1st post, I just have to wait 3-5 days for the effects to kick in. ^_^


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations, TEK


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks OC. ^_^


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2005)

I wonder what there is to accomplish after Senior Member other than Mod and an FC.


----------



## Hef (Nov 19, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I wonder what there is to accomplish after Senior Member other than Mod and an FC.


World domination.


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll do that when I'm older.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 20, 2005)

still got about 200 to go.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 20, 2005)

finally.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 20, 2005)

being a senior its not that
great, you just get a big
avy...
so dun worry about it ppl


----------



## 8018 (Nov 20, 2005)

oh yeah i forgot about that >.>;;


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 20, 2005)

Only 700 posts to go.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2005)

ah! someone pointed out that i finally got it...hurray...just gotta wait now ^__^


----------



## Id (Nov 26, 2005)

soon Ill finaly be a Senior again!


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 26, 2005)

I wanna be a senior but its no longer top priority on my list of things to do on this site.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 26, 2005)

> I wanna be a senior but its no longer top priority on my list of things to do on this site.


 Have you found a precious person to protect?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 26, 2005)

No I found that before I found that before I came here.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 26, 2005)

> No I found that before I found that before I came here.


 Then did that precious person die, and now your new goal is to avenge her death?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 27, 2005)

No we are separated by a great distance.ing I'm here to garner attention to achieve assistance in the other part of my dream.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 27, 2005)

> No we are separated by a great distance. I'm here to garner attention to achieve assistance in the other part of my dream.


 The great distance that is one's inablity to express themself? 

Or is something equally abstract? I sure hope so. It would be boring if it were an actually distance.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 27, 2005)

Its actually a distance >_<


----------



## Reznor (Nov 27, 2005)

> Its actually a distance >_<


 Damn. I was about to write a novel about it too.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2005)

> Damn. I was about to write a novel about it too.



RotTK had some fake stuff in it, but it's still good. Go for it.


----------



## Psyonic (Nov 27, 2005)

*Wishes to be like setoshi*

I would have like 1,000 extra posts then


----------



## ninamori (Nov 27, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> For every cookie I eat, I gain a post [/hasnothingtodowiththisthread]


YOU ARE FAT!



leGASP


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, he does have a full collection of avatars and siggies to keep his hunger satisfied.

Hiya, Monny    
How is you, my loff??  =3


----------



## Ah B (Nov 27, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> I'm eating internet cookies
> 
> Internet cookies > You



...You're still fat.


----------



## Ah B (Nov 27, 2005)

It's...a lie!

Scandalous, I tell you! >_>


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey can we get back the rep feature? You know the one where the senior members could see who repped them and such.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2005)

> Hey can we get back the rep feature?


No.       



.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 28, 2005)

Wouldn't that lead to a repition of the rep wars of a while ago? I lost an arm and a leg in that war!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 28, 2005)

And now you think there is no rep wars going on? Shit im being repped anonymously even in post that i help people.

For example 





> Post All "What Chap... 11-27-2005 12:26 AM what the hell is wrong with you!!!! strike me with your balls is there something wrong with your mind you little porno dramatic shithead!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2005)

That sounds like an NF n00b. 

Just go to the mods and ask who repped you. They should give you a name.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeh in my early days i used to rep without names, didnt know any better, more you read you learn to leave you name.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Opressors...


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 28, 2005)

Sayo, has the power of bacon and derserves it.

She is the Predator for a reason.


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2005)

> Just go to the mods and ask who repped you. They should give you a name.



Ahhh I think I should go ask too, I wanna find out who was that dumbass that neg repped me for my Pete Townshend avy.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 28, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that lead to a repition of the rep wars of a while ago? I lost an arm and a leg in that war!


Last thing we need to see is "The Rep Wars II"

We already have rep war veterans all over the place


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2005)

> Opressors...


I sez be quiet!
*domestic abuse no jutsu!*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I sez be quiet!
> *domestic abuse no jutsu!*




*attempts to break the shackles of oppression* ing


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2005)

> *attempts to break the shackles of oppression*


 With a man in the white house? 

[/simpson's quote]


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 28, 2005)

What do I need for my own user title?  Does one need to give buttsecks to the admins, or loads of pr0n or both.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2005)

> What do I need for my own user title? Does one need to give buttsecks to the admins, or loads of pr0n or both.


*  rapes  *


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 28, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> What do I need for my own user title?  Does one need to give buttsecks to the admins, or loads of pr0n or both.


If that's what it takes for me to change my user title to a custom-made, then let there be buttsmecks!!!

*bends down*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> With a man in the white house?
> 
> [/simpson's quote]



:rofl

@Tobi: you already have a custom user-title....in fact I think everyone can change their user-title, I'm assuming you mean Ninja rank


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 28, 2005)

*stops time*

*rape-no-jutsu on the forum leaders page*

Huzzah, I win!

EDIT - Kira I mean, the Ninja Rank, thingy.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 28, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> What do I need for my own user title?  Does one need to give buttsecks to the admins, or loads of pr0n or both.


Insane amounts of posts.

And such.

Either that, or be a whore. (LIKE MY DAD. *points at Pappi*)


----------



## Ah B (Nov 28, 2005)

Which one?


----------



## ninamori (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> Which one?


Which one? Are you reffering to me? 

I only have one Pappi!

*points at Rezzy-poo all stealthily and junk*

ps-OMGHIOBBYILOVEYOU!<3


----------



## Ah B (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah. Well I'd thought you'd have like..gabajillion substitue pappi's! <_<

*rams into teh Monstar*


----------



## ninamori (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> Ah. Well I'd thought you'd have like..gabajillion substitue pappi's! <_<
> 
> *rams into teh Monstar*


Naw, only one. =P

But I have an army of brothers! ^____^

*falls over and cries like a 5 year old who just had her lollipop stolen in the middle of a mall full of scary men with long beards that rape Obbys and eat pie instead of carbos and this story is taking too long to finish... Anyways, I fall down and cry! That's all there is to it! STFU!*

Sorry, ADD kicked in again.


----------



## Ah B (Nov 28, 2005)

Well...well...

I HAVE SUBTRACT. It's..uh....I don't know >_O

*Does something like Monstar except a million times cooler and a bijillion times better than she did it*


----------



## ninamori (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> Well...well...
> 
> I HAVE SUBTRACT. It's..uh....I don't know >_O
> 
> *Does something like Monstar except a million times cooler and a bijillion times better than she did it*


Well... You can be my brother! =D My litttttttle brother. ^______^

All my brothers are older. 

Subtract? A contract with sub makers? Awesome. I want a coldcut, no tomatoes or onions, please. ^_______^

*does something like Obby but less cool and more random, but equally as good, and I want to put the number a bajillion. Okay, I'm done now*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> Well...well...
> 
> I HAVE SUBTRACT. It's..uh....I don't know >_O
> 
> *Does something like Monstar except a million times cooler and a bijillion times better than she did it*


 
I HAVE............pie.


----------



## Ah B (Nov 28, 2005)

What if I'm older than you? 

*Does something super out of nowhere that makes people go "WHOAMGGHAGH!??!" and makes everybody jealous*


And pie sucks. Cupcakes FTW.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> What if I'm older than you?
> 
> *Does something super out of nowhere that makes people go "WHOAMGGHAGH!??!" and makes everybody jealous*
> 
> ...


But you're not. 

*throws a tomato at Obby to make him shoosh and stop making people realize that Monny > Obby > Them*


Yes, cupcakes.

Buuuuut.... CHEESECAKE FT<real>W!


----------



## Ah B (Nov 28, 2005)

Cheesecake is fatty (like a certain someone...).


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2005)

> Either that, or be a whore. (LIKE MY DAD. *points at Pappi*)


 How do you think you were born? 
I still don't know who your mother is.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2005)

Give it a good couple of days and I'll be senior.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey not sure where to ask this just a general question, when did this forum start and who are the orginal members??

If the post is not apropriate, tell me and ill delete it, or any mod go ahead.


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2005)

> when did this forum start



'This version? September 2004. No clue about the past though.


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 29, 2005)

This forum is older then the first pc!!!Therefore this place rules!!


----------



## Ah B (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe Reznor is one of the few original members (member number 6?) that are still here, depending one what you define as "original".


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> I believe Reznor is one of the few original members (member number 6?) that are still here, depending one what you define as "original".


Uhh.... here, it was originally posted by Rez.... Posted at the 35,7.......yada yada yada thread.


			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Tazmo
> Mugen
> Deleted (was DaDogin)
> UnholyGodn
> ...


As for N?mero 9, I do NOT know who that is...


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2005)

DaDogin? Who was that? Yes, I know I'm going to get pelted by the word n00b.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 29, 2005)

hey i have more than 3000 rep points so wut does that mean


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 29, 2005)

whoa....ill be back here when i get the requirements i guess


----------



## Reznor (Nov 29, 2005)

> hey i have more than 3000 rep points so wut does that mean


 Jack shit, really.

That requirement was set just to keep Henry T. Redrep from senior membership.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 29, 2005)

3,000 rep? Want another?


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 29, 2005)

yes i want......hehhehe
what are you talking about.....
i dont want to read the past post....
they wrote so long


----------



## ninamori (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> I believe Reznor is one of the few original members (member number 6?) that are still here, depending one what you define as "original".


*SPASMS*

REZNOR IS A NOOB AND JOINED IN MAY OR SOME OTHER NOOBISH MONTH LIKE THAT, YOU BUCH OF IGNORANT FOOLS!

And DD was an admin turned advisor.

*Edit*
That might've been Ronin, though. I'm not quite sure what happened with DD.


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 29, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> *SPASMS*
> 
> REZNOR IS A NOOB AND JOINED IN MAY OR SOME OTHER NOOBISH MONTH LIKE THAT, YOU BUCH OF IGNORANT FOOLS!
> 
> ...


Reznor is so noobly he becomes un-noob. 

DD died, I think. He came back once, but then...Idunno.

And Ronin quit NF. ^_^

*steals your candy*


----------



## ninamori (Nov 29, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> Reznor is so noobly he becomes un-noob.
> 
> DD died, I think. He came back once, but then...Idunno.
> 
> ...


Pshaw, like I know those things. xD

Rezzy-Pappi-Man is a noob! Just like Gooba! >O

MY CANDY! D':


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 29, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Pshaw, like I know those things. xD
> 
> Rezzy-Pappi-Man is a noob! Just like Gooba! >O
> 
> MY CANDY! D':


*pokes you back to email*

*returns half of your candy*


----------



## Reznor (Nov 29, 2005)

> *SPASMS*
> 
> REZNOR IS A NOOB AND JOINED IN MAY OR SOME OTHER NOOBISH MONTH LIKE THAT, YOU BUCH OF IGNORANT FOOLS!
> 
> ...


DD and Ronin were part of the originl admin team. KnK replaced DD and Occa replaced Ronin.

I'm surprised you didn't know that, oh veteran user.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah, so my what I heard was a bunch of bull. Perhaps I got this misconstrued with some other story...like I usually do.

Well, thanks for clearing that up. 



> 3,000 rep? Want another?



You know...that really is true once you get to a point. And well, and for the fact that you're Transcendenslkantial. So...who else is at that status of rep? Just you and Dyro?


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 29, 2005)

What did you hear? o.o


----------



## ninamori (Nov 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> DD and Ronin were part of the originl admin team. KnK replaced DD and Occa replaced Ronin.
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't know that, oh veteran user.


Oh course I knew that. I know WHY they're no longer admins. I just don't know WHERE they are.

I hates you.


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2005)

> I'm surprised you didn't know that, oh veteran user.


I never asked, so naturally I wouldn't know.

Oni, that act is mine.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 29, 2005)

> I hates you.


I'm sorry, Monikuh. 

I know! I'll make it up to you by repping you! Then I'll make you a fanclub (retrospecitively!)

Then the members of this forum will see "Hey! Reznor thinks she's cool, so she must be!" and they'll finally aknowledge you. =3

Sound good?


----------



## Itachi Uchiha . (Nov 29, 2005)

I should be a senior member but I don't meet the requirements


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 29, 2005)

This thread makes me want to go and kill puppies.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 30, 2005)

Of course they are


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Itachi Uchiha . said:
			
		

> I should be a senior member but I don't meet the requirements


 Almost there man......


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2005)

> Its going to take for me to get senior status ._.


 Don't worry, you've only been here since August.


----------



## Christen (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, so this is the Senior Member status eh? I didn;t know this. ^^;

Well, it seems my post count is the only obstacle left. ^^


----------



## mgrace (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep... Good luck...... remember respect your elders....


----------



## meekozy (Dec 1, 2005)

Meh, I don't have enough rep point OR post counts


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

Post count is my only obstacle. But I think I can pass it.


----------



## Jink (Dec 1, 2005)

is there another way to get a bigger avy? just wondering


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, choose a bigger pic for your avatar......


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2005)

You can ask, I think.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, you can ask god at least.......


----------



## Sayo (Dec 4, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> is there another way to get a bigger avy? just wondering


Actually yes, you must sell your SOUL to me...


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 4, 2005)

With the trashing of the BH convos I'm set back quite a bit. oh well I dont even have a good avatar for senior membership anyway.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Actually yes, you must sell your SOUL to me...


 scary.....


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

I demand 150X150 avatar. Or, i'll just wait till I get 700 more posts.
Whahahahaha! Gooba rules.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 5, 2005)

..Yeah, only 60 something more post and I can put an even bigger picture of Bunta as may avatar


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 5, 2005)

400+ more to go!
Woot!


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll laugh if anyone loses like 1000 posts for posting in convos.

edit: and yes, I know the consequences of this post.


----------



## Misk (Dec 5, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I'll laugh if anyone loses like 1000 posts for posting in convos.
> 
> edit: and yes, I know the consequences of this post.



Been there, done that


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, then didn't someone increase your post count by like 1000, but then shortly it was decreased back to your original count?


----------



## Misk (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes I was at 1400 posts then His rezness graced me with 600 posts then Vash took them away


----------



## Reznor (Dec 5, 2005)

We could make the posts in convos negative. Sound good?


----------



## Misk (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmmm *Imagines Kira's post count after all convo posts become negative*

.....


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2005)

> We could make the posts in convos negative. Sound good?


I would very much like that, on threads actually called "Convos" though. Not the Fanclubs, though I assume somebody's going to get to that too, so don't bother at all, but I bet you weren't very serious in the first. Oh well.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 5, 2005)

Negative posts in FCs would be awesome. I would definitely have a negative number of posts, and I would be happy.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 5, 2005)

> Negative posts in FCs would be awesome. I would definitely have a negative number of posts, and I would be happy.


 Hmm... I'm not sure if one could use this to get negative posts >.>

I'll check


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2005)

> Negative posts in FCs would be awesome. I would definitely have a negative number of posts, and I would be happy.



Oh great, now that Jkingler indorses negative posts, everyone will want negative posts. Blah.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 5, 2005)

It kinda stinks having the bathhouse convo's, count.  A lot of senior's now, spammed up the convos and now only have a 1000 posts with Seniorship, I earned all of my psots, well most of them.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

Yup, and how did you earn the name change........


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2005)

> It kinda stinks having the bathhouse convo's, count. A lot of senior's now, spammed up the convos and now only have a 1000 posts with Seniorship, I earned all of my psots, well most of them.


Don't theyever get whiped?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

Not yet, but soon, _soon_....drawn and quartered their leaders shall be......


----------



## Misk (Dec 5, 2005)

You dont earn a name change you ask for it


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2005)

> Not yet, but soon, soon....drawn and quartered their leaders shall be......


Alright then tell me how it goes


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 5, 2005)

Actually they delete the BH convos every now and then


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> It kinda stinks having the bathhouse convo's, count.  A lot of senior's now, spammed up the convos and now only have a 1000 posts with Seniorship, I earned all of my psots, well most of them.



I lost nearly *40 *posts from there last time   

xDDD


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 6, 2005)

Is there a ceremony for when I hit 2000 post, or do I have to hold one myself. using everyday household items such as: a cd, a pint of ice cream and vaseline :amazed


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

You must use all but _one _of those Items to throw your own party........


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2005)

> Is there a ceremony for when I hit 2000 post, or do I have to hold one myself.


There's none at all.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

But it sounds like he has the right stuff for one heck of a party.....


----------



## Misk (Dec 6, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I lost nearly *40 *posts from there last time
> 
> xDDD



You lost 2,000 from the real convos


----------



## Neenah (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks to the convo threads from a long time ago, I earned my senoirship on June xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> You lost 2,000 from the real convos




Correction, I lost nearly 3,000


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 6, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Correction, I lost nearly 3,000



Yare yare... where's the time that I was +1000 posts above you huh?  To think of it, I don't think I ever really cared about such matters XD


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2005)

SnS, what was your name before? I have no idea who you are. O_O

*guesses MV*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> SnS, what was your name before? I have no idea who you are. O_O
> 
> *guesses MV*




Well, I'm pretty sure my previous username was majinveggito  

and my first username on this site was *drumroll* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 ssjsuperveggito 




and as for SNS...I know exactly who it is...


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 6, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> SnS, what was your name before? I have no idea who you are. O_O
> 
> *guesses MV*



I see you still haven't lost one bit of your cuteness XD 
It is I Erika, or better yet, Scen might ring a bell O:

I'm mostly found on my forum these days seeing as I'm rather too busy with real life, you should come and visit sometime ;3

I'm currently sick so decided to spend some time here ;D

Guestvisiting if you want >.>...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 6, 2005)

yer all weird.


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2005)

By now, I'm not going to bother to ask who the hell everyone is. Like this Amaethon guy. I dunno who he is, but I'll be damned if I ask.


----------



## Misk (Dec 6, 2005)

^ Yea you pretty much get use to not knowing half of the senior members


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> ^ Yea you pretty much get use to not knowing half of the senior members




I'm one of the originals... 

I'm pretty sure I had over 8,000 posts before this whole senior membership thing started...

*doesn't want to think about how much Celine had before that time* ><


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 6, 2005)

One could state that I'm of that original part aswell.. although that concept is to be taken with some rather severe changes XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2005)

I couldn't care less if I'm of the original part, seeing as to how I'm going to be called n00b by a ton of people anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I couldn't care less if I'm of the original part, seeing as to how I'm going to be called n00b by a ton of people anyway.




Who are these people? People seem to know you on this site...in fact your more known around here than me... 

But that's because I only hang out in certain areas


----------



## Reznor (Dec 6, 2005)

> By now, I'm not going to bother to ask who the hell everyone is. Like this Amaethon guy. I dunno who he is, but I'll be damned if I ask.


 Giro name changed.



> One could state that I'm of that original part aswell.. although that concept is to be taken with some rather severe changes XD


But you've went thru several name changes so you are equally unrecognizable in some cases XD


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey guess I'm the next senior member in line! The rep requirement was easy (finally made it to luminary even  ) but I swear the post thing took forever. Well guess I can finally see what its all about!


----------



## Misk (Dec 6, 2005)

Not if I do THIS

Stall for one second no Justu!


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2005)

Come on Drunken, make some random fight with Godzilla and you're there.



> Who are these people?


Try every member with a high position.





> But that's because I only hang out in certain areas


 Oh everyone will remember you for something specific 


> Giro name changed.


Ahh.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 6, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Come on Drunken, make some random fight with Godzilla and you're there.



Lol, I ussually let crazymoronX handle making those so I can respond and get reps (j/k thats just a consequence of him doing it but contrary to popular belief Ive never specifically asked him to).
Guess now all I gotta do is wait for a mod to fiddle with my profile or whatever it is they do to Knight us as a true senior member.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 7, 2005)

Soushiki no Shinrai said:
			
		

> I see you still haven't lost one bit of your cuteness XD
> It is I Erika, or better yet, Scen might ring a bell O:
> 
> I'm mostly found on my forum these days seeing as I'm rather too busy with real life, you should come and visit sometime ;3
> ...


Homg I missed Erika's visit to NF. D:

WOE.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 7, 2005)

ahhhh. i guess ill just have to wait for another 1500 something posts. hehe.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2005)

*Much delayed return to this thread*


> It is I Erika, or better yet, Scen might ring a bell O:


Scennnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyypoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :-O

  :rape

How have you been?!


----------



## Sayo (Dec 7, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> You lost 2,000 from the real convos


Can you imagine my drop in posts ):


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

wow, prety server, but those just get trashed right? 
I'm halfway......


----------



## Reznor (Dec 7, 2005)

> Can you imagine my drop in posts ):


 I lost none!!!!! Haha! Take that convowhores!!!!

Too bad that there was no incenerator back then to let you get your posts ;_;


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 7, 2005)

Bawahaha 11 more... Fear me and then behold the magnificent avatar I shall have


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 7, 2005)

^ I guess Ill have to think up a better one when they grant me it, cant be one upped by the next in line!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

^looks like your 'larger senior' ava is smaller than his, has it not been updated yet, or is it the max size for that pic....


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 7, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> ^looks like your 'larger senior' ava is smaller than his, has it not been updated yet, or is it the max size for that pic....



They havent granted me senior membership yet, so my max size is still 125 by 125. Just gotta wait.


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2005)

> ^looks like your 'larger senior' ava is smaller than his, has it not been updated yet, or is it the max size for that pic....


He hasn't changed it yet.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

You mean 'they' reveiw the fitting canidates and check 'yes' if they confirm.........


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 7, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Homg I missed Erika's visit to NF. D:
> 
> WOE.



Monny!!!!!! OOOOO:

I misses you.. you're never on msn anymore.. how come ;__;

*tacklesnuggles* How are you? 

Also.. how come your account looks so empty >.>...


			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> *Much delayed return to this thread*
> 
> Scennnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyypoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :-O
> 
> ...



JK!!  I've been rather extremely good O: *huggles* You? Pss.. feel free to add me on msn


----------



## ninamori (Dec 7, 2005)

Soushiki no Shinrai said:
			
		

> Monny!!!!!! OOOOO:
> 
> I misses you.. you're never on msn anymore.. how come ;__;
> 
> ...


OMGERIKAREMEMBERSMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! <333333

I know.  I play basketball, and it's taken up all my time! xD Seriously, I have about 10 minutes computer time, and I'm SO TIRED all the time, so computer time = early bedtime. xD

*tacklesnuggles back* I'm great, and you? =D

Because I left for a while, and I'm WAAAAAY too lazy to make my account pretty again. xD I'm never on anyways. =P


<333333


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 7, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> OMGERIKAREMEMBERSMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! <333333
> 
> I know.  I play basketball, and it's taken up all my time! xD Seriously, I have about 10 minutes computer time, and I'm SO TIRED all the time, so computer time = early bedtime. xD
> 
> ...


<_<

You smell like way too much basketball....and shampoo. D:

Why? I said so. :3


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2005)

> JK!!  I've been rather extremely good O:


Glad to hear it, my friend. 


> *huggles*


Those are twice as good now that I know you are a girl. Non-Moe huggles are best when from girls  


> You?


I'm well. Lots of music, lots of reading, and, lately, lots of NF. 


> feel free to add me on msn


You've been addinated. :-O

@Zacho: you smell like tangerines, man.


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 7, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @Zacho: you smell like tangerines, man.


(?・ω・)つ(・(・Kneading tits


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2005)

> (´・ω・)つ(・(・Kneading tits



What the fuck?  Everytime I begin thinking you are cute you do something like this that makes me wonder what's up with you.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2005)

Whose tits were those? O_O


----------



## furious styles (Dec 7, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Whose tits were those? O_O



mine. 


fucker _____


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 7, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> What the fuck?  Everytime I begin thinking you are cute you do something like this that makes me wonder what's up with you.


It's called /b/tardism.

Cute? XD

I can be normal. It's just no fun.


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm lost, but at least you didn't ban me.  <--- Not an excuse to ban me.


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 7, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I'm lost, but at least you didn't ban me.  <--- Not an excuse to ban me.


I'm no Vash. You have to be pretty dumb to warrant a ban for no reason. u_u


----------



## furious styles (Dec 8, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOES NOT SIMPLY SLIP'N SILDE INTO MORDOR




*Spoiler*: _one does not simply_ 




*Y SO GAY LOLa
Y SO GAY LOLa
Y SO GAY LOLa
Y SO GAY LOLa
Y SO GAY LOLa*

his way into mordeodorr lol.


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 8, 2005)

ONE DOES NOT SIMPLY TANGO INTO MORDOR!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

Actually I think Tango-ing into Mordor is a truly stylish way of going.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## CABLE (Dec 8, 2005)

CAn i get my benefits.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 8, 2005)

One does not simply rap into Mordor.


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 8, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> OMGERIKAREMEMBERSMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! <333333
> 
> I know.  I play basketball, and it's taken up all my time! xD Seriously, I have about 10 minutes computer time, and I'm SO TIRED all the time, so computer time = early bedtime. xD
> 
> ...




Aaww.. ofcourse I would remembernates you 

I'm like so busy with sports and school, not to mention social life aswell so I'm rarely on too, but seeing as some professors are sick, I have some sparetime 

Also, Zacho smells like cinnamon. Why? Because I said so ;3


----------



## CABLE (Dec 8, 2005)

So can i be a senior now?


----------



## ninamori (Dec 8, 2005)

Soushiki no Shinrai said:
			
		

> Aaww.. ofcourse I would remembernates you
> 
> I'm like so busy with sports and school, not to mention social life aswell so I'm rarely on too, but seeing as some professors are sick, I have some sparetime
> 
> Also, Zacho smells like cinnamon. Why? Because I said so ;3


Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! ^______^

Oh, what sports do you play? And I have no social life. Basketball takes up all my energy. xD

Oh, cinnamon? I think he smells like... *looks at random objet*

Dr. Pepper...? <____<


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2005)

This thread has gone back to the halls of random spam


----------



## Misk (Dec 8, 2005)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> This thread has gone back to the halls of random spam



When did it leave?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

NEWS: I have found you can also make your sig bigger by setting your resolution to 800X600, getting a bigger monitor, useing your monitor buttons to stretch the screen.......


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 8, 2005)

Atom said:
			
		

> When did it leave?



When essentially everyone migrated to the Forum Leader's thread. =X
And I SO did not have any part in that Tom-Foolery. 

And omg, Erika is visiting more?! :amazed


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2005)

Where tasku goes random spam will follow


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

little chunks of random spam left behind........


----------



## Blue (Dec 8, 2005)

The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members  DrunkenYoshimaster, shinjuu, Cable


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Cable!


----------



## CABLE (Dec 8, 2005)

KnK you are teh awesome.

Lord Yu, YU are teh smex.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

congrads stupid! what are the specs on the senior ava.....


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 9, 2005)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Where tasku goes random spam will follow



That is a very true statement. Though, at times visa versa.


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 9, 2005)

Monny ~ I've always been into martial arts  I'm mostly practising Kung Fu, have been for the last two years, aside from swimming, gymnastics and Kendo. *ish a sportsaddict* ;3

In other news, I actually wonder if any of the privilidges of senior members changed? xD


----------



## Reznor (Dec 9, 2005)

> In other news, I actually wonder if any of the privilidges of senior members changed? xD


 PM space was increased bt 50% or so for every usergroup, including Senior Members usergroup.

I forget what it was and what it is now, though


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 9, 2005)

It's 200 for Senior Members, I think it might be 100 or something like for regular members.


----------



## skmt999 (Dec 9, 2005)

*shruggidy* 

~wanders off again~


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 9, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> It's 200 for Senior Members, I think it might be 100 or something like for regular members.



no it was only 50. But now I have room to breath.

Wasnt it said we could see who repped us a while back? doesnt seem like I can. What other powers do we have? besides the bigger avy and pm space? guess thats it, not complaining tho, its still good stuff.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea, then it goes up to 100 before senior membership.....


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2005)

> Wasnt it said we could see who repped us a while back?


They removed that. I wish they didn't.


----------



## Misk (Dec 10, 2005)

Finally back at 400 till


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 11, 2005)

*BWAHAHAH I'm a SENIOR MEMBER!* Wait! What is the increase size of the avatar senior memebers get?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 11, 2005)

Shika: 150x150

Congrats.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 11, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> They removed that. I wish they didn't.


Repwars =/= fun.


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2005)

> Repwars =/= fun.


Not so much as neg rep them back as much as making fun of them for not having the guts to leave their name.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 11, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Not so much as neg rep them back as much as making fun of them for not having the guts to leave their name.


Oh, but if you start a repwar with a repwhore, whatever shall you do?

Rep's overrated and dumb anyway.


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Oh, but if you start a repwar with a repwhore, whatever shall you do?
> 
> Rep's overrated and dumb anyway.



I don't repwar, because you need to be Jkingler to really do damage, and me =\= Jkingler. 

Besides, I stay away from repwhores, because I know where they dwell and I stay away...from where they dwell.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 11, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I don't repwar, because you need to be Jkingler to really do damage, and me =\= Jkingler.
> 
> Besides, I stay away from repwhores, because I know where they dwell and I stay away...from where they dwell.


I's not talking about Joe! =OOOOOOOOO

Yarr, Monny doesn't like whores.


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I's not talking about Joe! =OOOOOOOOO



I was just saying that you need have a rep as high as Jkingler's to really do anything in a rep war.


> Yarr, Monny doesn't like whores.


Same here.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 11, 2005)

I wish I were Uchiha Obito again....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm a fucking Senior as I always knew, now what the fuck do I get to do again?


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 15, 2005)

More PM space.
Bigger avy (150 x 150).

Well...I'm hoping the avatar problem will be resolved soon. (T__T)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

_bend over........_


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2005)

150x150, I guess that can do.lol


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 15, 2005)

Yea...the avy is pretty much all it's going for. >_>

But hey, I'm not complaining, I love my larger avatar. ::Huggles it::


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2005)

I've finally got 2k!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 17, 2005)

1,999, actually. But who's counting?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2005)

Look again, Joe. ;D


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> I've finally got 2k!


You are one short at the moment it seems 

EDIT: Way to go! 

BLAST OFF TO THE SENIOR MEMBER DOME!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2005)

VIVA LA 2K! -blasts of champagne- About time too, considering I've been a member since end September 2004. XD


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 17, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> VIVA LA 2K! -blasts of champagne- About time too, considering I've been a member since end September 2004. XD


You've only got 1999. 

Plus, none of the admins can promote you anymore. So much love for Martin. ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2005)

What the, it went down? O.o


----------



## Sayo (Dec 17, 2005)

lol, poor hobo, finally a senior and the whole forum dies of errors ];


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2005)

Ah well, I've gained some more patience, so I think I'll manage for now. =]


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Ah well, I've gained some more patience, so I think I'll manage for now. =]


I'll upload a 150x150 ava for you, since you rightfully should have one now


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2005)

The avatar uploading things were busted IIRC.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> The avatar uploading things were busted IIRC.


It can be done from modcp.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2005)

I uploaded my avi. Seems to be in order again.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmmm.. Shall have to pick one out, then. Gah, why am I used to 200x200 ava's?! ._.


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 22, 2005)

ahem
AHEM!!!!
 loooky loooky

IAM A SENIOR WOOHOO XD


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2005)

Go Pokémon! =D


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 22, 2005)

xD haha
..i-iam not a pokemon..
Haunter is the comic i created
No2 vaporizers


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

You are a Pokemon........


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2005)

> You are a Pokemon........


*sigh* George W. Bush is not a bush, correct?


----------



## Smoker Prime (Dec 22, 2005)

so, does 2000+ posts make you a senior?


----------



## Misk (Dec 22, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> *REVISED REQUIREMENTS*
> 
> 
> 2000 Posts




Thank You and Good Night


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 22, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> *sigh* George W. Bush is not a bush, correct?


  mouahaha
thank you son, that shut them up!


----------



## Misk (Dec 22, 2005)

and Dick Cheney is not a.......well you know where im going with this


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2005)

Well he is a prick.


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 24, 2005)

has it been four days already? i want my 150x150 ava!!


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2005)

Shhh, dad, if you complain, they'll make you wait longer.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2005)

> has it been four days already? i want my 150x150 ava!!





> *Allow 3-5 business days.


**


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh by the way Haunter, you can ask a mod to upload the pic for you if it's too big.


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 24, 2005)

i didn know i can do that, thnx son!
but ill  jus resize my current to 150x150 l8r.  it's to cute, i won't change it so soon.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Dec 24, 2005)

Haunter said:
			
		

> ahem
> AHEM!!!!
> loooky loooky
> 
> IAM A SENIOR WOOHOO XD



Welcome to the club


----------



## waster (Dec 25, 2005)

hey does shakti mean power in hindi


----------



## Reznor (Dec 25, 2005)

waster said:
			
		

> hey does shakti mean power in hindi


No need to answer; your banned!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 25, 2005)

​


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *Allow 3-5 business days.



Been well over 3-5 business days for me, where's my 150x150 ava?


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 27, 2005)

hmm.. it's been 4 days and 22 hours.. guesss ill officially start to bitch after 2 hours


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2005)

> No need to answer; your banned!


That was kind of harsh, even though I would've done likewise. 



> hmm.. it's been 4 days and 22 hours.. guesss ill officially start to bitch after 2 hours


You might as well bitch now. It'll be 6 days by the time they read your reply.


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Dec 27, 2005)

1,600 more post to become a senior member. eh guess ill take my time to get there.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Dec 27, 2005)

I say someone should give me senior member because im cool like that.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 27, 2005)

> Been well over 3-5 business days for me, where's my 150x150 ava?



I'll look into it ^_^


			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> That was kind of harsh, even though I would've done likewise.


 I wasn't the one that banned him and it wasn't for that post


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2005)

Alright, I checked his posting history, so he was banned for being annoying?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I'll look into it ^_^



Thanks you.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 27, 2005)

I had an admin run the program:

The following users were promoted to usergroup Senior Members :korican04, Haunter, Kakihara

I'm looking into why Dr. Hobo wasn't promoted.

I think it's a UG problem (i.e. forgot to include anime watchers in the program)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2005)

That might be it, yeah.


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 27, 2005)

iam a senior.. now i can die happy


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 27, 2005)

Haunter said:
			
		

> iam a senior.. now i can die happy


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 27, 2005)

hahaha yup *rly!*


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 27, 2005)

Nu uh, the answer my friend, should be:



Haunter, I misses you  

Also, congratz with the senior sweetness XD


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 27, 2005)

> Haunter, I misses you


haha who are you?
since you have 7k posts i must know you. but that name is news to me
what were u called b4 ur name change?


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 27, 2005)

Haunter said:
			
		

> haha who are you?
> since you have 7k posts i must know you. but that name is news to me
> what were u called b4 ur name change?



Try Scenester  In case you didn't know yet.. yah, I'm seriously a girl. *points at numerous memb- and naughty pics posted* (:


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 27, 2005)

oh! i thought u were a guy this whole tiime! xD
i never saw ur any of your pics... >.> *goes to bath house*


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 27, 2005)

Haunter said:
			
		

> oh! i thought u were a guy this whole tiime! xD
> i never saw ur any of your pics... >.> *goes to bath house*



Yah, it was kind of the point into making everybody believe I was a guy XD It was part of a project I was doing last year  

In any case.. I also posted regular pics XD yah, I'm quite the camwhore  Enjoy the ones at the bathouse I'd say


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2005)

Soushiki no Shinrai said:
			
		

> Nu uh, the answer my friend, should be:



Ignore the Urban Dictionary thing >_>


> *points at numerous memb- and naughty pics posted* (:


*gasp*
This is _family_ forum!


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 27, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Ignore the Urban Dictionary thing >_>
> *gasp*
> This is _family_ forum!





*adds you to the family* 

In any case, I have quite a lot of these bird-like expressions left but I suggest we should stop spamming soon


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 27, 2005)

it's ok son! I didnt not go to that dirty place  >.>


----------



## Reznor (Dec 28, 2005)

Haunter said:
			
		

> iam a senior.. now i can die happy


*kills*





> Haunter, I misses you


 That reminds me, I still have a "Haunter v. Scenester" bmp file I made spure of the moment on my work comp. >.>


----------



## clockwork (Dec 28, 2005)

And that is the true meaning of christmas.


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *kills* That reminds me, I still have a "Haunter v. Scenester" bmp file I made spure of the moment on my work comp. >.>


really?  
show me the bmp, i don't think iv ever seen it.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 28, 2005)

Haunter said:
			
		

> really?
> show me the bmp, i don't think iv ever seen it.


It's on my work comp.

I was pretty low budject too XD


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 28, 2005)

heh well i'd still like to check it out.
show it to me when ever you get the chance =D


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> *adds you to the family*


What family? The bird or me?


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *kills* That reminds me, I still have a "Haunter v. Scenester" bmp file I made spure of the moment on my work comp. >.>



Nani?


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

Well it was made by him spur of the moment so of course you wouldn't know.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

I always thought Scen was a guy... >.>


----------



## Blackvoice (Dec 28, 2005)

so did i and when i found out i revised my latest white girl theory


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> I always thought Scen was a guy... >.>


The FC was called "OMFG SCEN IS GIRL!:??:!?!??!" or something


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

Yooo!! YEsssss. I made it! Can someone check me off? Thanks.......


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought it because Monny always called her 'Erik', that and someone said "Scen, cut your hair you emo dickhead!" or something like that. XD


----------



## ninamori (Dec 28, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> I thought it because Monny always called her 'Erik', that and someone said "Scen, cut your hair you emo dickhead!" or something like that. XD


Say whut? People are talking about me! D:

Erika was a guy to me before she decided she'd tell me that she's a girl. So yeah, sometime pre-Mexico, Erika = Erik. <____<


----------



## Reznor (Dec 28, 2005)

Dr. Hobo was manually added to senior members (and access marked out of Library to stay an Anime WAtcher ) by occasionalutopia.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 28, 2005)

Reznor has a job?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 28, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> Reznor has a job?


I'm VP of a volunteer organization that organizes math and science volunteer work (like tutors to inner city schools, "Physics day" booths at fairs, etc.)


----------



## Id (Dec 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I'm VP of a volunteer organization that organizes math and science volunteer work (like tutors to inner city schools, "Physics day" booths at fairs, etc.)



So can you um do.....I mean help me with my homework


----------



## ninamori (Dec 28, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> Reznor has a job?


Rezzy's job is to be my Pappi. ^___^

...It doesn't pay very well.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 28, 2005)

> So can you um do.....I mean help me with my homework


Maybe. Depending on what it is.


			
				PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Rezzy's job is to be my Pappi. ^___^
> 
> ...It doesn't pay very well.


XD


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 28, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> I thought it because Monny always called her 'Erik', that and someone said "Scen, cut your hair you emo dickhead!" or something like that. XD



The person who said those loathsome and veil words would be Zacho...

Yet! I was literally dying of laughter when he said that, seeing as he couldn't be more wrong XD so, I still hearts him  (shown by the the image beyond) 



XD

I also seem to have quite some owl-images... ...


			
				PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Erika was a guy to me before she decided she'd tell me that she's a girl. So yeah, sometime pre-Mexico, Erika = Erik. <____<



XD *huggles Monny* <3



			
				PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Say whut? People are talking about me! D:




Yare yare, not only that, I also can't believe people are still talking about this matter. Yes, I'm a girl, always have been.. get over it losers!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

And what a girl you are...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2005)

(As it seems that I can not edit this post, please excuse the double post)

It seems I can upload 150x150 ava's, but it seems they just get resized, how is this happening? Also, if needed, just remove me from the anime watchers list.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

Have I been checked off?


----------



## sasuke_limays (Dec 28, 2005)

oooooo so pity


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 29, 2005)

MOuahahah!! iam an official senior >=D

BOW B4 ME NON-SENIORS!!!


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 29, 2005)

3000 points of rep.. what about those that have disabled rep?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

I think they could get special permission.....


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

3k rep is nothing, really.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

> 3000 points of rep.. what about those that have disabled rep?


 Disabled rep just means it is invisible what rep level you have.

Your rep still has a numerical value.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Reznor, it seems I am still unable to have 150x150 ava's. I can upload them at that size, but they just resize into 125x125. And I am also unable to change my profile image, somehow...


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Hey Reznor, it seems I am still unable to have 150x150 ava's. I can upload them at that size, but they just resize into 125x125. And I am also unable to change my profile image, somehow...


Yeah, that's a problem with the Anime only group. I'll have an admin fix that.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

Just take me out of the group. I joined it ages ago, but I stopped watching Naruto and caring about spoilers.

Edit: YEEEEHAWWWW Thanks Reznor.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Edit: YEEEEHAWWWW Thanks Reznor.


Occa did it ^_^


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

The rep requirement for Sr. Membership may as well be done away with. 3k rep can be had from one big rep for one good post--that hardly proves someone is a "Senior" XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

No no, if you set it higher, than people will just repwhore more.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

That's why I said that the rep requirement should be done away with.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

I suppose I should've read your whole post.


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 29, 2005)

Speaking of such.. I'm finally almost above Luminant  Now, if I would only care...


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

nyehehehehe.


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 29, 2005)

*pokes Dre* 

Hrm. I wonder something. Appearently, I forgot what. I blame my herbal tea ...


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

heehee! wondering are we? i'm wondering if i should be at that party. i probably should! *runs*


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, people are still striving to become senior members?  They should just stop making people senior so us senior members can feel special.  And they should make a one year member user group and pass out special badges of honor to wear.  I'll be there in about three weeks.


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Agreed. I'd be there in two


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd already be one.


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 29, 2005)

That is true ... 

In any case, truth be told, I don't think it's such a bad idea O:


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

Gimme my god damn badge.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 30, 2005)

> Speaking of such.. I'm finally almost above Luminant  Now, if I would only care...


 You don't seem to realize the amount of rep inflation that has happened. XDDDDDDD


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You don't seem to realize the amount of rep inflation that has happened. XDDDDDDD



I actually do, I knew about the 'Celestial' matter, I just can't be bothered with it   
 

Pss.. what's after Celestial Rez? XD


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2005)

Ascendant at 100k.  Transcendant at 200k.  I'm going to make a one-year service badge for myself when I get back home to my personal computer.


----------



## mgrace (Dec 30, 2005)

Make sure you hand me one of those badges.. I bags badge 007...


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Dec 30, 2005)

can i join? I need a bigger avy ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2005)

Try getting 1138 more posts.


----------



## babbitblob (Dec 30, 2005)

T___T shannaro members are still awaiting their gift from a good half year ago! Not even mane has gotten his seniority.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Dec 30, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Try getting 1138 more posts.


what?!  
you mean i haven't spammed enough?

shit ! 2000 posts that's way too far

i don't care that much about senior thing i just want a bigger avy please


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, you may have to "bend over" for that........

I'm assuming I am a senior member due to my 200 size PM box.....


----------



## Reznor (Dec 30, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Well, you may have to "bend over" for that........
> 
> I'm assuming I am a senior member due to my 200 size PM box.....


Yes.**


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

Do you think I could use the smoking gif in my sig as my avatar?


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 30, 2005)

My 900th Post XD

100 more 'till my "1k Bonus!"


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2005)

I should be a senior member x2.  I have twice the needed posts and about 75 times the needed rep.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2005)

XD What do you want, a 300x300 avatar?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2005)

> XD What do you want, a 300x300 avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 31, 2005)

and his own parking space.....and a cup holder.........


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 31, 2005)

hrm. Where are those speshul badges now? 

>_O


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 31, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Dr. Hobo, you get a 225 x 225 ava (we rounded in your favor) avatar.



I'm getting a 225x225 avatar? Score.


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 31, 2005)

^ That would stretch out too much so I doubt he was serious XD

I wouldn't mind having a 160x160 ava >.> <.< >.> *hides*


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 31, 2005)

You could just use your charms to get us both 225x225...


----------



## Sayo (Dec 31, 2005)

> (And once Sayoko gets to 30k, we will give her a 600x600 avatar)


lol splashy avi's ftw! \o/


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> lol splashy avi's ftw! \o/


Make it animated too!

Eat those fuckers ban width!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Make it animated too!
> 
> Eat those fuckers ban width!




You beat me to it 

1mb gif limits for all seniors who cross 20,000 post mark  

Let's bring NF to a crawl  


*would settle for 250kb >_>*


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 31, 2005)

Pwning the fucking forum, oh fucking dear!


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, cripple the forum with your massive avatar sizes. Then, once that is accomplish you shall be able to rule this forum with an Iron Hand, well..perhaps a somewhat digitally enhanced, though slightly blurred hand with a few distinct pixels showing, but nonetheless, AN IRON HAND!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

What is the senior size limit?


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 1, 2006)

It's 150 x 150 avatar, if you're talking about the upload size, 195.3 KB.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> What is the senior size limit?




...wait, I thought you were added as a senior a short while ago? :S 

It's 195kb


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea, I'm not very good at self obervation.......


----------



## Taxman (Jan 1, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> ...wait, I thought you were added as a senior a short while ago? :S
> 
> It's 195kb



you assume that everyone is a senior member unless you are corrected...or is that just me that you forget.....xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you assume that everyone is a senior member unless you are corrected...or is that just me that you forget.....xD




No, I actually saw the announcement on this thread a few days ago. That's how I know he was added. XD


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

true, but I had not seen posted the ava size limit.......


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 8, 2006)

How do you get added??? I think i have the requirements...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2006)

AS Spamasuki Leader, your already in! congrads


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 8, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> AS Spamasuki Leader, your already in! congrads



LOL I wish!  Thx!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 8, 2006)

w00tz, Congratulations!!! my Leader!...


----------



## Psyonic (Jan 10, 2006)

I CAME


----------



## Reznor (Jan 10, 2006)

Deathdart said:
			
		

> I CAME


Good job!... now GO!


----------



## Misk (Jan 10, 2006)

Yay back down to 1500 for the 7th time ^__^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Yay back down to 1500 for the 7th time ^__^




It's seriously have to do with where yor posting. Take me for example I just noticed I had 43 posts in the "what are you drinking now" thread which is now thrashed ...I learned my lesson


----------



## Misk (Jan 10, 2006)

but your post count is in the 17,000s......43 posts do not matter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> but your post count is in the 17,000s......43 posts do not matter




Every post counts...hence the term "post count" 

Just post in places you know that's not going to get eventually thrashed. It isn't that difficult. There's always the video game section, manga, anime, etc...

oh, yeah, I believe there's this naruto section but you wouldn't know by the way this season is going >_>


----------



## Misk (Jan 10, 2006)

I would but people probably know as much as I do Video Game Wise
and I dont read much manga.....
and anime I just tell you about cool anime then you tell someone else who eventually makes a thread....I made one about Suzuka and it took 3 months for it to bustle with life....right when I lost interest in the series....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> I would but people probably know as much as I do Video Game Wise
> and I dont read much manga.....
> and anime I just tell you about cool anime then you tell someone else who eventually makes a thread....I made one about Suzuka and it took 3 months for it to bustle with life....right when I lost interest in the series....




I get anime tips from a lot of people including you. errh..most of the people who start anime or manga threads only post in them only once or twice >_>

Some of them aren't even active here anymore XD 

Suzuka? meh..I might give it a try. O_O


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh well, I've gotten used to the fact that my postcount is dropping sometimes XD

*pokes CJ*

That'll teach you to post in that drinking thread  <3333333


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2006)

^That thread was up since July....my last post there must have been over 3 or 4 months ago...but meh...not really a big deal  

*goes back to FCs*


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

^ XD

*follows him to FC's* >.>'


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

Soushiki is a woman, they never have enough.


----------



## mgrace (Jan 11, 2006)

When will someone dedicate an FC to me??? WHEN????


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

When hell both freezes over and breaks loose.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 11, 2006)

> When will someone dedicate an FC to me??? WHEN????


 No FC-begging. >(


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

I've had 4 FC's  First three got trashed *slaps yer know who*   and current one and appearently this is still alive:



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Neenah (Jan 11, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> I've had 4 FC's  First three got trashed *slaps yer know who*  and current one and appearently this is still alive:
> 
> 
> 
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


 
Ah!
My old posts are there . . . I'm embrassed of my posts. .. <_<


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

Because of blatant lack of spelling and grammar? 8D Ah well, atleast all my nagging paid off. ;D


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2006)

> When will someone dedicate an FC to me??? WHEN????


Depends do you want a pro or Anti FC?.....


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

I want an anti-FC 

>.>'


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

Can I start it? 8D -put on bankai-proof vest-


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

YES! Cause you're the loff hence you can hatinates me 8D

*readies bankai* xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

So what do I get if I make it. ;D


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

My undying love ...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

-checks the bath house- ...  DEAL!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

8D

*goes to the FC section* XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

DONE! 8D Now gimme some loving! ;D


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay baby XD

*will logg on to msn later* >___>


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

=D Hawt IM-lovin'!


----------



## legan (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn it I thought it said 1000 not 2000.

v_v I'm never gonna reach my goal.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 12, 2006)

^Don't worry mate, we'll get there...someday.


----------



## Misk (Jan 12, 2006)

No you'll get there then lose500 in some blazing unholy post editing ^___^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2006)

Bloodloss said:
			
		

> Damn it I thought it said 1000 not 2000.
> 
> v_v I'm never gonna reach my goal.




It's not such a big deal. 

If it doesn't seem important to you, then you'll reach it before you know it


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 12, 2006)

So you got there then 500 posts went *poof*? 

Can't you ask the powers that be to get you a big avy?


----------



## Misk (Jan 12, 2006)

No lets just say my hopes were raised then dashed into 700 pieces.......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2006)

Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> So you got there then 500 posts went *poof*?
> 
> Can't you ask the powers that be to get you a big avy?




he obviously posted in a section that will eventually be thrashed >_>

Don't count those as posts because they will dissapear. It's like false-hope. They think "wow, I'm getting somewhere, I have x amount of posts"...but they post in sections where they will get thrashed after a certain amount of pages and then are surprised their postcount dropped... 

I think for most people who've been here at least 4 to 5 months, they should now that certain sections will be thrashed automatically...


----------



## Misk (Jan 12, 2006)

Eh more of a Give and Take situation


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 12, 2006)

^Ooh, I think I remember that one. :S

Eh, what can you do? Besides, you've managed much more than I have. You'll be there before you know it


----------



## Misk (Jan 12, 2006)

I cant even stay above 1600.......


----------



## legan (Jan 12, 2006)

But it is kinda important to me, I've been working towards that goal ever since the idea was posted.


----------



## Bass (Jan 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> If it doesn't seem important to you, then you'll reach it before you know it





Listen to him. He speaks the truth. And that's the *REAL-DEAL*.


----------



## Misk (Jan 12, 2006)

The desire is there no matter how hard you try to push it to the side


----------



## RodMack (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm fine with my post count. I only lost like 1000 posts. I don't really care much about it.


----------



## legan (Jan 12, 2006)

Shut up Bass you know nothing.

Except how to cheer me up with your witty posts and funny.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2006)

Indeed thats nothing much to you.....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you know how do take off your pants?


----------



## Bass (Jan 12, 2006)

Bloodloss said:
			
		

> Shut up Bass you know nothing.
> 
> Except how to cheer me up with your witty posts and funny.




I know how to get my feelings hurt.  

*runs off crying*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> The desire is there no matter how hard you try to push it to the side




Yeah, I probably can't relate. I had over 7,000 posts before the whole senior thing even began. But it shows that I had nothing else to gain, and yet, you're losing posts out of every corner. I say post where you want to and don't worry about whether they get thrashed or not. It will get you nowhere worrying about it. 

And if you really want to get the whole senior membership thing...then with time it will come. But I'll leave you with this....

You're a kid and you touch a hot stove for the first time, you're first reaction is to remove your hand. 

You post in a section or thread, that gets repeatedly thrashed, then odds are it's going to happen again. But the problem is you keep going to that very same section hoping it won't get thrashed...

I say learn from that lesson and be more thoughtful and careful of when, where and how you post. 

I.E. I know the debate section has been slacking lately and nothing there has peaked my interest, but there are still plenty of topics that people care about and you can discuss in an arena where you able to get your point across. 

Like that section there are many other areas that can be explored. Heck you might find something that interests you and you'll gain some valuable knowledge or insight, or maybe just the back and forth expression of theories, ideas or beliefs will interest you. Point is, try not stay holed up and expect anyplace to be stable. 


meh...*feels like this a lost cause*

Some people have *it* and others don't. Case closed


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 12, 2006)

I will have _*it*_ or die trying!!!  (requisite overdramatic smiley)


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2006)

btw thats a silly, angry smily........


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 15, 2006)

Waiting..........^^


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

^ Ditto


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

Always amazing when these new senior members pop up that I've never seen before.  Who are you people to have so many posts and yet be unfamilar to me?


----------



## mgrace (Jan 15, 2006)

Name changing or.. Super Spammers....


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

Lingz has been around as long as I have and I don't recognize her/him at all.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Always amazing when these new senior members pop up that I've never seen before.  Who are you people to have so many posts and yet be unfamilar to me?



Funny i don't know you either,maybe it's because we hang in different places 

*Still waiting


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2006)

mgrace said:
			
		

> Name changing or.. Super Spammers....




Yeah, people who wondered who the hell I was when I last changed my username and how I got over 12,000 posts


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

> Funny i don't know you either,maybe it's because we hang in different places



I don't confine myself to anyone place, but i don't visit the spam threads or the art threads at all, and I seldom find myself in Konoha Mall.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Lingz has been around as long as I have and I don't recognize her/him at all.



Lol, *him.*

Well, I'm not the popular bunch nor do I hang around where most people do. I only post in a few specific areas, namely; Konoha Libray 2, Konoha TV 12, some FC's and the graphics section. 



			
				mgrace said:
			
		

> Name changing or.. Super Spammers....



No, I don't spam.


----------



## Yojimbo (Jan 15, 2006)

/sigh

the day that i signed up, if i didn't end up leaving for a while i would have been a senior member.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 16, 2006)

And STILL waiting..it's been over 5 days already


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jan 16, 2006)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> And STILL waiting..it's been over 5 days already



Pm an admin to move you over to the Senior group.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 16, 2006)

Tobi said:
			
		

> Pm an admin to move you over to the Senior group.



Alright done^^ Hope Kiri fixes it,thx btw


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

3,000 posts....=/
How people make it to 23,000 posts?  ...=/
Patience,patience...))
good idea though=)


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 17, 2006)

Kiri fixed it !!!!!! ......now i have to wait i think....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

Samsuki not allowed.......


----------



## Tenzou (Jan 17, 2006)

Man, how do u guys post so much... haha.

(p^-^)p q(^-^q)


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know about those guys.....Naota, Moe, Kira....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Spamasuki not allowed.......



Lmao,

Still waiting^^


----------



## Marsala (Jan 23, 2006)

Dammit! One post away from senior membership and I have no idea what to say. I suppose I could ramble on about writer's block in a sort of meta-post, but that would be lame... better not do that.

Anyway, I look forward to reading the intelligent and thought-provoking posts that surely populate the Senior forum, as well as the opportunity to create a larger Kisame with Popsicle stick avatar.

Edit: Aaah! Posts in this forum don't count!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2006)

^I'm sorry to burst your bubble but there is no senior forum


----------



## legan (Jan 23, 2006)

Why did I leave such an awesome place v_v

If I had kept up I could probably be close to the very top posters by now =/


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

> Anyway, I look forward to reading the intelligent and thought-provoking posts that surely populate the Senior forum,


 Yea, just this thread, full to the brim of spam....and who knows what lies here.......well, enjoy......


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, only 1994 posts to go....


----------



## mgrace (Jan 24, 2006)

welll try not to spam...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Too bad!! I'm gona!                              j/k j/k.........
I don't care about becoming a 'senior member' uness there is a t shirt, membership card, and champane room....


----------



## furious styles (Jan 24, 2006)

Guest said:
			
		

> Too bad!! I'm gona!                              j/k j/k.........
> I don't care about becoming a 'senior member' uness there is a t shirt, membership card, and champane room....



actually, we get :

a (senior) members only jacket (in black suede and leather).

a uranium plus card (with 10,000 pre-paid cash, just cuz).

a room full of Cristal and fine whores (male or female of the user's preference).

nice perks, considering.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Ohhhh yeaaa, sonds goood, Then I shall bring the spam (not for real..)


----------



## Shiron (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm finnally a senior member! *Waits for 150x150 ava to kick in*


----------



## Leen (Jan 28, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> I'm finnally a senior member! *Waits for 150x150 ava to kick in*



Congratulations, my friend.  

*still waiting for 2000th post.* Never mind, just take it slowly.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ what happened to 300 of your posts?

Anyway, i guess i fit that category now, does a dance.

Anyway, eileeting88 you might have to wait for a while more, i think you have to be here for4 months.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 30, 2006)

I cant wait to get that 150x150 ava in a couple hundred posts.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 30, 2006)

You still have quite a while to go, Karite. 

I however, am soooo close. *has been waiting -forever-*



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Anyway, eileeting88 you might have to wait for a while more, i think you have to be here for4 months.



'Tis true. Most people only worry about the 2000 post requirement.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm gettin pretty close but I stopped caring. So its no big deal.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2006)

^were still doing the senior membership thing? :S


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 30, 2006)

You wouldn't think about so much because your a senior 20x over.


----------



## legan (Jan 30, 2006)

I give up on becoming one.

I'm gonna become a mod or something. Wait no Mod that'll be perfect then I could mod the forums of which I mentioned the idea of in the idea thread.

*Rubs hands together*


----------



## Misk (Jan 30, 2006)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> You wouldn't think about so much because your a senior 20x over.




Yes I have often noticed this, those who say there shouldnt be any more senior membership, or complain about non seniors, are the people who are already seniors.

"Oh yes I dont care if other people get seniority as long as I keep mine"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Yes I have often noticed this, those who say there shouldnt be any more senior membership, or complain about non seniors, are the people who are already seniors.
> 
> "Oh yes I dont care if other people get seniority as long as I keep mine"




No complaining from me...


just a bit of a shock...>_>


----------



## Tousenz (Jan 30, 2006)

Just want my big avatar...again. Add me to the senior members Ima have the posts.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 31, 2006)

@CJ--You know me better than that.  I've been aiming for SM since the first day came here. No way I'm stopping now when I'm so close to it.


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 31, 2006)

Senior membership is fun ....but do you get any discounts for being a senior ???


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 31, 2006)

Discounts for what, exactly?


----------



## Misk (Jan 31, 2006)

2 days off your next ban?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 2, 2006)

Soon I will be a senior. All I have to do is wait. I have the post and way over the required rep. yep *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 5, 2006)

I am senior hear me roar  *hears a meow* .......:sweat


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

what a very cheap and annoying way to get people to post..... i love it. Id applaud you but thats kinda useless since you wouldn't know if i were actually doing it or not.... and if i were doing it you couldn't hear it, hence just a waste of movement..... anywho great idea


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

Shika? Wth are you doing here? I thought you never came to NF. 

Besides, Senior Membership has its perks.


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

nice to see you too kat  


and i dont ever come here *points to post count* i just need something to keep me awake is all, so what am i not allowed here? are white people no good at NF? *shifty eyes*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lawl. That's not what I meant. xD


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

uh huh then what DID you mean miss im racist against shikamaru's


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wtf? How can you be racist against a single individual? You're just as insane now as you were the last time I talked to you like months and months ago.


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

<.< >.> <.< you say that like its a bad thing

wow it has been a long time.... but what DID you mean? o_O


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

I meant that you always hated NF. So I didn't see why you'd be here. XD


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

LIES! lies and slander! i never said that show me proof e_e or give me a car and ill admit to saying it even if i didn't *shifty eyes*..... no but seriously give me the car o.O

i just said there was too many people


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

Whatever, same thing. xD


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

no its not! ok ill admit its SIMILAR but dont make me bite you woman lol


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

BITE SHINY INSTEAD. 

*so wins*


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

no, i will do no such thing!....... im already past that stage with her <.< i mean you cant make me 

*you so loses! *


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

Omg. I didn't know shiny was like that. o_o


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

was like what? *shifty eyes*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

You know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

i do?  since when do i have kat-mind-reading super powers.... do i have my own superhero name now too? SHIKA MAN! or was it sanokitty...... hmmm


but no i dont know what you're talking about *innocent smile*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes you do. Stop acting so innocent. XD

Did you hear about Lorene's new bf?


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

am i really that bad at acting? ._.


and yes ma'am i did, why?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

I was just asking. o_o


----------



## Fresh Prince (Feb 5, 2006)

okay then lol maybe saying "you know lorene has as boyfriend now" wouldn't have made me thought he did something that you wanted to tell me about o_o. but thank you for the subject i was craving some randomness 

anyways ima go hit the shower ill see ya later kat.... maybe


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 5, 2006)

See you. Have fun. XD


----------



## rubbereruben (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd call it senior executives of spam.

At least if I look at certain members of this forum which is declining in quality of members...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

I was wondering if senior membesr file size for avys can be increased a little? i mean 195.3 is good but i dont understand why its .3 instead of .5 i had a 195.5 avy made and i could not upload it because i was off by .2 witch is kinda crazy


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

Senior member... agian -_-


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 8, 2006)

How long will it take for me to become a senior member?


----------



## Psyonic (Feb 8, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> How long will it take for me to become a senior member?



2,000 Posts is quite a lot, Itachi. Trust me  

I want to be able to reach senior member though, just the nice feeling of being one is nice.


Off to a spam streak I goooooo


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

The problem with some people who claim to be active and they still don't have enough posts is that they're not actually posting anything.  They're not getting out into the forum proper to accumalate posts.  Stop hiding in FC's and in convo threads.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 8, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Stop hiding in FC's



delicious, that irony.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

> delicious, that irony.



Irony?  I post alot in FC's, but I by no means hide in them.  I'd like to think I'm active in just about every area of the forum, minus maybe the art section.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 8, 2006)

I finally became a senior member. Woot! Nice Kabuto avatar now.


----------



## Psyonic (Feb 8, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Irony?  I post alot in FC's, but I by no means hide in them.  I'd like to think I'm active in just about every area of the forum, minus maybe the art section.



That migth be true, but I do post well made posts in there.  


...or at least I hope so . I claim to be active but I stay with in my circle of people that I know, and now rarely check the GFX section. I should be more active though in forums that matters count.


----------



## Misk (Feb 8, 2006)

The minute you give up shooting for Seniorship the better you're forum experience will be


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> The minute you give up shooting for Seniorship the better you're forum experience will be




Hmmh...I never aimed for senior membership and I'm as happy as a clam....I think  

Then again I spend between 10-12 hours a day on here, so I shouldn't be too shocked...>_>


----------



## Misk (Feb 8, 2006)

Be quiet over there with your....legitimate 21,000+ posts...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2006)

^Not my problem that I tend to stay on these forums a bit longer than most folks  

and you're one of those people who always hide in the FC's >_>


----------



## Misk (Feb 8, 2006)

Well.....I dont watch too mcuh anime anymore(since my usuals have ended).....I dont play many videogames anymore....I dont make sigs that much anymore......and yea....


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 9, 2006)

I've always wondered how I was able to exceed my PM limit. 

I thought that until you become a Senior Member, you'd only have a PM size of 50 pms. Now, I have 76 or so.


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2006)

> Then again I spend between 10-12 hours a day on here, so I shouldn't be too shocked...>_>



You seriously need a life.  I can barely muster half of that.



> I thought that until you become a Senior Member, you'd only have a PM size of 50 pms. Now, I have 76 or so.



I think they've raised them for everyone.  Senior members got a PM boost as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> You seriously need a life.  I can barely muster half of that.



I'm technically recovering when massive internal bleeding in my left leg (hemophiliac) and have been on bed rest for the past 2 weeks >_>

and been using my laptop, because it sucks being in bed and not doing anything


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2006)

> I'm technically recovering when massive internal bleeding in my left leg (hemophiliac) and have been on bed rest for the past 2 weeks >_>



That accounts for two weeks.  What of the other 62 or so?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> That accounts for two weeks.  What of the other 62 or so?




creative planning and scheduling since I managed to hold down two jobs and full-time status a graduate student up until I graduated in December  


Seriously...after December, I've just had my internship (20 hours), which afforded me some free time. And isn't going out with my friends on friday night good enough?  I honestly thought I had a healthy social life.


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2006)

> creative planning and scheduling since I managed to hold down two jobs and full-time status a graduate student up until I graduated in December



Damn...  You're my hero.  That's me right now, except I'm a graduating senior taking 20 hours. 



> And isn't going out with my friends on friday night good enough? I honestly thought I had a healthy social life.



Actually that's better than me most weeks.  I don't have friends that live where I go to school (I hate people in the deep south), so I just keep in touch with my real friends through email.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Damn...  You're my hero.  That's me right now, except I'm a graduating senior taking *20 hours*.




Wow, that's some dedication. I remember doing 18 hours once as an undegrad and it nearly ruined me. I never had more than 12 hours as a grad student, and usually average 9 hours (even in the summer xDD)



> Actually that's better than me most weeks.  I don't have friends that live where I go to school (I hate people in the deep south), so I just keep in touch with my real friends through email.



I stayed home and went to the university of Miami for my undergrad and completed my Masters at a state college (FIU). But most of my highschool friends stayed in the area so, we just basically hung out on friday nights and during the holidays (Bowling, movies, Boomers--basically, Go Karts, Videogames, and roller coasters >_>) etc....


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2006)

> Wow, that's some dedication. I remember doing 18 hours once as an undegrad and it nearly ruined me. I never had more than 12 hours as a grad student, and usually average 9 hours (even in the summer xDD)



Last semester I had 17.  I had a semester of 19 and two of 18.  It's a wonder I haven't graduated yet, but I changed majors a couple of times (between math, engineering, physics, chemistry, flirted a history major once and decided I wouldn't go anywhere with a degree in history, ha ha ha). 

I'm considering the University of Miami for grad school.  I did a search on the internet for decent departments of astrophysics that didn't have a swarm of other grad students that I'd have to compete with, and it was one of five, but the nearby observatory is what's really attracting me to it.  How is it there?  I don't know anyone else on the forum that attends (although Mags lives in Miami I think).


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 9, 2006)

> I think they've raised them for everyone. Senior members got a PM boost as well.



And here I was thinking I've cheated or was special.

you've bursted my bubble. >[

Ah well, at least I won't have to keep deleting PMs now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Last semester I had 17.  I had a semester of 19 and two of 18.  It's a wonder I haven't graduated yet, but I changed majors a couple of times (between math, engineering, physics, chemistry, flirted a history major once and decided I wouldn't go anywhere with a degree in history, ha ha ha).
> 
> .



I changed my major many times during undergrad. I started off pre-med (Bio Major), and somehow ended up interested in psychology, gave deep consideration to Religious studies and tried majoring in English.

When I graduated in 03', I came out of it with degrees in Biology/Psychology and a minor in English  



> I'm considering the University of Miami for grad school.  I did a search on the internet for decent departments of astrophysics that didn't have a swarm of other grad students that I'd have to compete with, and it was one of five, but the nearby observatory is what's really attracting me to it.  How is it there?  I don't know anyone else on the forum that attends (although Mags lives in Miami I think)



I have to say that I enjoyed the atmosphere there. I lived in Miami all my life, but the university is surrounded by so many different interesting and fun places to see and visit. My only regret is not living on campus....because you could just see how much fun people were having there. Technically the university is in the city of Coral Gables, but the city captures the esssence of what Miami should look like >_>

If you like meeting people from different backgrounds and nationality, then you'll love it here. Nearly 50% of the students are from out of state, so I got to meet people from all over the  country as well as some cool international students.

I have no idea if anyone from the university is an active member here. Plus, they didn't have an anime club when I was there O_O

The state college that I just graduated from did have an anime club on both of there campuses, not to mention they host an annual animecon (*Yasumi Con*) every year. ^_^


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 9, 2006)

Add moi to the list I have the stuff, now give it to me.


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe I should try to start an anime club at my college to see if anyone would actually show up.  I know there are some fans out there, but how would I get the word out.  And who would sponsor us!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Maybe I should try to start an anime club at my college to see if anyone would actually show up.  I know there are some fans out there, but how would I get the word out.  And who would sponsor us!




Hmmh...I'm not sure how our club got started, but it's funded by the school and as long as we get enough points per (i.e. attending certain school events like lectures or going to football games, under your club name) year, we'll continue to get funded.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Maybe I should try to start an anime club at my college to see if anyone would actually show up.  I know there are some fans out there, but how would I get the word out.  And who would sponsor us!



Just tell your friends, and than they tell there friends.  Put up posters/ advertisements and get your local comic shop to sponsor you guys.  It might work.


----------



## martryn (Feb 9, 2006)

> Just tell your friends, and than they tell there friends. Put up posters/ advertisements and get your local comic shop to sponsor you guys. It might work.



I don't have any friends at the university I attend.  Like I said, its in southern Arkansas.  No one down here is civilized or cultured in the least.  I want to avoid making friends if I can.  Plus, in May I can move back to civilization and just hang out with my old friends, so I don't want to go to the trouble of making new ones now.  Not when I have the forums for companionship.  Entertain me, bitches!


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 9, 2006)

*does a little dance*  

Say, the left shift button on my keyboard has stopped working. lots of fun. 8bleh8


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Actually that's better than me most weeks.  I don't have friends that live where I go to school (I hate people in the deep south), so I just keep in touch with my real friends through email.




 matryn doesnt like us


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *martryn*
> _Actually that's better than me most weeks. I don't have friends that live where I go to school (I hate people in the deep south), so I just keep in touch with my real friends through email._


 
Louisiana ftw


----------



## Ashura (Feb 15, 2006)

Quick question How come some people have Senior sized avys but are not Senior members?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

sometimes...a smod is nice enough to upload the avy for you if it's too big...

or...they are seniors...but lost posts so that they are under 2000....but still have the senior stuff.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 15, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> sometimes...a smod is nice enough to upload the avy for you if it's too big...
> 
> or...they are seniors...but lost posts so that they are under 2000....but still have the senior stuff.


Thanx for clearing that up. Wish i could find a nice MOD.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 15, 2006)

There's someone who does this for a price of course^^...but he/she will come to you


----------



## Ashura (Feb 15, 2006)

^Ok now your scaring me.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

....it took me a while but I finally got back to 2000...and this time I've been on NF for more than 120 days....

so do I have to PM an admin and wait 3-5 business days now....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2006)

^I would PM staff just in case. Can't hurt to cover all your bases  

Congrats


----------



## martryn (Feb 15, 2006)

> matryn doesnt like us



You're from the deep south?



> Wish i could find a nice MOD.



You've been here for two months.  You're not exactly what I would call "senior".


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> You're from the deep south?



Well if you count florida as deep south then yes


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> Well if you count florida as deep south then yes




A fellow Floridian? 


well, I may live farther down than you (Miami)


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> Well if you count florida as deep south then yes



marty lives in the south...xD

and I'm so happy that I'm  now a senior...


----------



## martryn (Feb 15, 2006)

> Well if you count florida as deep south then yes



Not the same unless you live in the glades.  

I came up with a great way to keep the forums from sucking.  A senior members only subforum where we can have intelligent conversation and not have to put up with noobery.  It would be a piece of cake to make, and we can recreate any threads we want in there so that they'll be noob free.  And then we can elect a senior council to review fellow senior members and vote them out of senior membership for being a noob in disguise.  It can be a Utopia!


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 15, 2006)

^ and just what have I been saying all this time? XD

Except the voting part makes me think of Senior Survivor or something. =x


----------



## Ashura (Feb 15, 2006)

Martryn-sama do you hate us noobs?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2006)

He had a bad expirience as a child.......


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 15, 2006)

noobs are very good things to have.

With a little garlic, and some Thyme... oregano... and a good dollop of marinara. Fried over the coals of their own posts - yes, quite good.

XD

Nah, I like most of ya. It's the really 'n00b' noobs that hurt me. They never change.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2006)

They will someday.....


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Mar 1, 2006)

well I think I meet the requirements don't I ? 
it's time to let me in


----------



## Dommy (Mar 2, 2006)

I still need some posts to get the membership. 

*sigh* :can

By the way, congrats for you, YK.


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> well I think I meet the requirements don't I ?
> it's time to let me in


 
AAAHHHHH, i guess i've got to  know the reason why u've been making so many threads  

Anyway congratulations.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2006)

deer, you are a legendary spammer poster, you will make it very soon. Trust me


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

keep it up deer. // sooner or later, you'll get there. .

i still have a long way to go. not even 1000 yet. [/sighhhh]


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 2, 2006)

Ugh bunch of spammers here........Are you guys so eager to become senior members :amazed!!!!


----------



## Neji (Mar 2, 2006)

dammit i need another.......1800 post or soooo........


----------



## Mr. Vash (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll become a senior member in at least 2010 

I live in Miami as well.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 3, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> deer, you are a legendary spammer poster, you will make it very soon. Trust me



I should rather prefer to be called a legendary smiley whore user. 
Doesn't it sound better? 

-
Around 70 posts to go!


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 3, 2006)

Damn, still need lots of posts... Let me ask you Senior Members: how can one get a different Ninja Rank (other than regular ninja ranks, of course; lets say, how can I put in my ninja rank a title I made up, for example)? Is it even possible? Well, I know its possible, but how could I do it, if I wanted to?


----------



## martryn (Mar 3, 2006)

> Damn, still need lots of posts... Let me ask you Senior Members: how can one get a different Ninja Rank (other than regular ninja ranks, of course; lets say, how can I put in my ninja rank a title I made up, for example)? Is it even possible? Well, I know its possible, but how could I do it, if I wanted to?



You have to sleep with a smod.  

Honestly you have to request it, and even then they'll probably turn you down.  I've never requested one, and most other people don't.  The reason why the mods and smods have different ones is because they like to abuse their power.  The whole thing is stupid, really.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 3, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> You have to sleep with a smod.
> 
> Honestly you have to request it, and even then they'll probably turn you down.  I've never requested one, and most other people don't.  The reason why the mods and smods have different ones is because they like to abuse their power.  The whole thing is stupid, really.



  Too bad... I have already thought about a bunch...


----------



## clockwork (Mar 3, 2006)

My senior membership has gone?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 3, 2006)

stupid question, but how many posts does it take to become a senior member?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2006)

2000 as stated on the first post of this thread..........


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2006)

clockwork said:
			
		

> My senior membership has gone?




All the seniors were moved to another usergroup due to some fiasco that happened a few weeks back, and I'm guessing since you _lost_ posts since that time then you weren't added automatically  

I'm assuming and admin could add you manually O_O


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> 2000 as stated on the first post of this thread..........



Sorry, thank you very much.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 5, 2006)

wow 2,000 posts i got the rep i just need the posts the way things are going id probably need about 4 months to reach that


----------



## Taxman (Mar 5, 2006)

posts and rep aren't just it...you need to be on the forums for 120 days....you've been on for at the most 35....but see that's how it works...depending on how active you are, you'll reach 2000 right around your 120th day...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks for the extra info TheBlindHyuuga if theres more info i'd like to know


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 5, 2006)

also what does it take to become a moderator just out of curosity


----------



## Sakura (Mar 6, 2006)

I _think _have all the needs to become a senior member, except the whole 2000 posts idea. //

sigh, how *difficult*.


----------



## vanh (Mar 6, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> I _think _have all the needs to become a senior member, except the whole 2000 posts idea. //
> 
> sigh, how *difficult*.


 
Nah Lynxe, *how troublesome  *


----------



## dariusarsenal (Mar 6, 2006)

cof.myfastforum.org   go here this is my fav naruto website ever check it out guys!!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 6, 2006)

wrong section dude


----------



## Dommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I have met all the requirements now. 


*Spoiler*: _..._ 




It's time for me to...


----------



## Sakura (Mar 7, 2006)

Yay. woot woot Deeryy!

You know you gotta use it well. Change your avy first, it's even smaller than mine.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> Yay. woot woot Deeryy!
> 
> You know you gotta use it well. Change your avy first, it's even smaller than mine.



I guess so. 

Well, let me see.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 7, 2006)

What sorts of options do senior members have that boring, n00b members like us dont?

Deery. have fun. //


----------



## vanh (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats Deery


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 7, 2006)

Well it seems I'm a senior member...Or at least I just bothered to notice about a minute ago. I am now a person with no life! This is just an amazing day.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> What sorts of options do senior members have that boring, n00b members like us dont?



200 PM space, 150 x 150 avies, and more KB for avies period, like 350+ or something. Not much.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 7, 2006)

-Wonders to himself. 

Once you become a senior... how long before death?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 7, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> 200 PM space, 150 x 150 avies, and more KB for avies period, like 350+ or something. Not much.



It's 341.8kb.........it allows me to use my gifs...xD


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ubiquitous said:
			
		

> -Wonders to himself.
> 
> Once you become a senior... how long before death?


It's instantaneous. You become a senior, and may not know it until you feel death approaching.

And then a smod takes over your account to hide the truth.

Yes, I am just an imposter. Please disregard anything you've ever seen me post....


----------



## Neenah (Mar 8, 2006)

Being a senior isn't so spiecal. <.<


----------



## Taxman (Mar 8, 2006)

I sort of feel special....


----------



## martryn (Mar 8, 2006)

It's not special because everyone is senior, it seems.  It'd be special if we had a senior's bar and grill or something.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, make a forum for senior members.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 8, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Yeah, make a forum for senior members.



I say it be called Megaharrison and his delightful companions.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Mar 9, 2006)

anyone has trouble with senior membership?
i lost my 200pm and 150² avy privilege


----------



## Brandt (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I finally passed the 2k mark yesterday. Dang, that was a long time coming. I feel special. 

EDIT: Damn, a thread got trashed with fifty or so of my posts. 

EDIT #2: Okay, I'm back up again.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 13, 2006)

... *Ah?* I ain't a senior member yet. I want to use my 150x150 avy.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 13, 2006)

I haven't got the membership yet.


----------



## martryn (Mar 13, 2006)

Holy shit, Deer is eligible for senior membership?  That's freakin' crazy!


----------



## Dommy (Mar 13, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Holy shit, Deer is eligible for senior membership?  That's freakin' crazy!



... 

Sorry for disappointing you.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

> I sort of feel special....


That's becose I'm touching you in your bathing suit area.....



> Holy shit, Deer is eligible for senior membership? That's freakin' crazy!


 Yea, Just barely.......


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Holy shit, Deer is eligible for senior membership?  That's freakin' crazy!



I haven't even reached 1 thousand posts yet I don't want big avatar, but I hope I can have larger PM inbox


----------



## Dommy (Mar 14, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I haven't even reached 1 thousand posts yet I don't want big avatar, but I hope I can have larger PM inbox



I want a bigger avatar. 
So that it can be suitable for my own smiley usage.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, you've put up some nice theroy threads, perhapts a nice mod could grant you the PM box .........I don't know.....


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Well, you've put up some nice theroy threads, perhapts a nice mod could grant you the PM box .........I don't know.....



Haha, thanks. But I heard that you have to do _something_ for the admins first before they grant you the thing you want. I don't want to lose my dignity for getting a larger PM space. ><

And deer, you really *don't* need a larger size for that avatar. It won't make much difference.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 14, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> And deer, you really *don't* need a larger size for that avatar. It won't make much difference.



I mean the other _big _ smilies that I have in my PC.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 14, 2006)

hey my post is more than 2000...!! please give me a special treatment.....

For example..., I can uplaod avatar with maximum size more than 200 x 200 pixels..and 200 kb...

I could flame everyone here that I wanted to flame without being admonished/banned.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 14, 2006)

Deep In The Ocean said:
			
		

> hey my post is more than 2000...!! please give me a special treatment.....
> 
> For example..., I can uplaod avatar with maximum size more than 200 x 200 pixels..and 200 kb...
> 
> I could flame everyone here that I wanted to flame without being admonished/banned.



That requires a lot of posts, Raonel. 

-

Well, good luck for you.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't care about that deery.. 
as long I can get special access/treatment from NF


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

> hey my post is more than 2000...!! please give me a special treatment.....


 OK, take the pants off and we'll get started.....


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 18, 2006)

Hay!1!! Am I Senior Member yet?! Lol


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey, how odd, my PM-space seems to have gone down to a max of 100, what's up with that?


----------



## Seany (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmm i am not sure if i am senior member yet.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, you should be a SM by now. You've been here long enough, you've met the post requirement and you've met the rep requirement. If you haven't been updated into the SM category by now, PM an Administrator.


----------



## Misk (Mar 26, 2006)

Ahhh finally there ^_^


----------



## vanh (Mar 26, 2006)

congratulations !!! 

yep, it's time i got out of the off topic bar to get some posts for a bigger avvy, i think


----------



## Dommy (Mar 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> congratulations !!!
> 
> yep, it's time i got out of the off topic bar to get some posts for a bigger avvy, i think



Do it, Vanhy! 

-
I'm here to support you!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 26, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Ahhh finally there ^_^



I told you you'd get it, Luke. Congrats.


----------



## Misk (Mar 26, 2006)

Now.....I have to wait.......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Now.....I have to wait.......



*camps out with atom*  :can

I hope you have enough supplies that will last between 3-5 days?


----------



## Misk (Mar 26, 2006)

No but after the 3rd we can watch Girl's Bravo which will distract us from our hunger


----------



## jblade (Mar 31, 2006)

Too bad Im new here  seems like some good stuff in the future


----------



## Chas3265 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well I've been here over a year now and I'm getting to 2,000 posts.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

800 is still quite a long way to go.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 31, 2006)

getting closer to Senior Membership (and yes BlindHyuuga I know about the 4 month Registration time)


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2006)

Arhh, why can't they have some sort of senior lounge, yeh a senior lounge, why i don't really know, but a senior lounge.


----------



## RockLee (Apr 3, 2006)

What, like a mod lounge?

The Off Topic serves that purpose. Besides, it's not like seniors have any actual power. What would we discuss, posts that woud harass non-senior members?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 3, 2006)

only 1 month and 600 posts until senior membership


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 3, 2006)

Eh, I've given up on the private area for Seniors. There's so little point these days.

Maybe someone can make a Senior Member FC and neg rep the hell out of non Seniors who dare to post there. That's about all anyone can do to keep 'em out.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 3, 2006)

That actually sounds like fun......


----------



## RockLee (Apr 4, 2006)

What, establish ourselves as the bastard wannabe elitists of this forum? Never!

8D

I mean, we got expanded privileges as it is. We get what we want, but as humans we always crave more.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

Indeed and such a rep trap FC would not long survive.......


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 4, 2006)

Though the premise of the idea is quite intreguing.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well if it states quite clearly in the first post..... 


'snot a trap, 'tis a Senior Convo with Delusions of Grandeur. Or something like that.


----------



## Neji (Apr 5, 2006)

wow!! fat nin we started around the same time and your beating me lol i thought i was going at a good rate.....


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 5, 2006)

lawlz. Someone didn't like the idea of me negging trespassers. XD
And just because a post on page two was chosen to neg me on doesn't fool me any. Heehee. 

Hint - next time, SIGN IT!!! 
I don't neg rep, I promise. That's lame.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

> wow!! fat nin we started around the same time and your beating me lol i thought i was going at a good rate.....


 You are, its not a race where the faster one wins.......


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

So, why am I no longer a Senior Member?


----------



## Dommy (Apr 6, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> So, why am I no longer a Senior Member?



Maybe it's because your rep has been disabled?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Still, I have over 77k rep and the post requirement, I should still be a senior member.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 6, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Still, I have over 77k rep and the post requirement, I should still be a senior member.



This ..



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Q: What are the consequences of being rep disabled?
> 
> A: You will not be able to give or recieve reputation from or to anyone for the duration of your rep ban. *If you were a senior member, your PM and avatar allowances will revert back to normal user levels.*



From *this* thread, should answer your question.


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2006)

Not far off i want one of those big arse giant avatars damit


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 6, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Not far off i want one of those big arse giant avatars damit


Lol, same here...

Then it's all about the ranks.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 7, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Eh, I've given up on the private area for Seniors. There's so little point these days.
> 
> Maybe someone can make a Senior Member FC and neg rep the hell out of non Seniors who dare to post there. That's about all anyone can do to keep 'em out.



There's a private area? 
I thought it was evaded by Noobs, 
like me.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 8, 2006)

I think I have the correct requirements to become a senior member~ though I'm not too sure about that 120 days thing...


----------



## Lingz (Apr 8, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> I think I have the correct requirements to become a senior member~ though I'm not too sure about that 120 days thing...





			
				From 1st page said:
			
		

> *Allow 3-5 business days.



Yeah, just be patient.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 8, 2006)

I read the first post Ling-lingz 

I'm not trying to sound impatient


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, the SM-queue had been a little chaotic as of lately. If it goes on for a few days and you still haven't recieved Senior membership, just PM Blue or Reznor to manually add you.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a question, when you do become a senior member, how do you know?

And how much more PM space do you have?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 8, 2006)

when you go to your pm box...it'll say you know have 200 PM space....

when you go to edit your avatar it will say "150x150 or 341.8kb"


----------



## Dommy (Apr 8, 2006)

*Read this!* 


And this! 



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> From *this* thread, should answer your question.





-
TBH!


----------



## Taxman (Apr 8, 2006)

um....what was the basis for that post?....and why the faint smiley?....


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

Thnks for that TBH


----------



## Dommy (Apr 9, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> um....what was the basis for that post?....and why the faint smiley?....



Sorry... 



It's nothing at all.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations Deery! You just made the 10,000 Konoha Times post!


----------



## Dommy (Apr 9, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Congratulations Deery! You just made the 10,000 Konoha Times post!



W-What?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2006)

> Sorry...
> 
> It's nothing at all.



This apology of yours is the ten-thousandth post in the Konoha Times Section. You can probably have your ninja rank changed to _The ten-thousandth Konoha Timer_ or something, or maybe not.


----------



## Dommy (Apr 9, 2006)

*@Yasha-Kitty*

Hahaha, don't be joking with me. 






























-
I don't need that long name at all! 
What I really want is something like Smiley Queen for my custom rank. 


*cough* 

Sorry for ranting here.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 11, 2006)

Question, since I didn't know where to look to find the answer, how do you find out what day you joined? 

I have enough rep, and almost enough posts..I just need to find out how many more days...


----------



## Taxman (Apr 11, 2006)

look at your public profile....click on your name on the currently acitve users at the bottom of the front page and it'll tell you exactly what day you joined NF.

but to make things super easy...I'll look for you:

Join Date: 01-07-2006

you have 26 days left to fill that requirement....


----------



## zizou (Apr 11, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Question, since I didn't know where to look to find the answer, how do you find out what day you joined?
> 
> I have enough rep, and almost enough posts..I just need to find out how many more days...


look at your profile


----------



## Yondy (Apr 11, 2006)

I knew that...>>


And thanks again TBH


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 11, 2006)

I just Need Enough Posts and thats it


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 11, 2006)

You're gonna be a while, then Pulpy. 

*does a little dance*


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

Waiting it out isn't so bad. I prefer more meaningful posts and topics anyway.


----------



## DOK (Apr 11, 2006)

i want my seniorship back T__T


----------



## Yondy (Apr 12, 2006)

How did you lose it? O:


----------



## Neji (Apr 12, 2006)

if im on this all day, i can be a senior member by the end of spring break! probably not lol i got better things to do....but i might get up to 1600-1800 by then


----------



## Yondy (Apr 12, 2006)

You won't be one by the end of Spring Break, you haven't been here for 120 days.

/:

@Setoshi, you don't have enough posts to be a senior member.


----------



## DOK (Apr 12, 2006)

i lost it when the forums got skrewy


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 12, 2006)

Hm, maybe it's because you're only six years old. I'm pretty sure that to be a senior member you need to be 63 at least... maybe it was 65.
If you couldn't detect the sarcasm in this post you are mentally sub-normal.


----------



## DOK (Apr 12, 2006)

Nones laughing kid


----------



## Yondy (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm 6 too dammit. ;_;


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 13, 2006)

DOK, I know you're not actually six. But you're sure acting like it. Chill out


----------



## Neji (Apr 14, 2006)

1/2 way there for the posts...can some1 just please tell me how many days i have?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 14, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> 1/2 way there for the posts...can some1 just please tell me how many days i have?


120 days.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2006)

is it 120 now i thought it was 90  been so long since i been a senior member i just forgot about the rules on how to get one 

though i still cannot belive i been following naruto since i was a senior in high school


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> is it 120 now i thought it was 90  been so long since i been a senior member i just forgot about the rules on how to get one
> 
> though i still cannot belive i been following naruto since i was a senior in high school




Didn't even know what Naruto was until after I graduated from college O_O 

The 120 days requirement has been up for quite some time.


----------



## Neji (Apr 15, 2006)

wen i joined it was only 90.....if that was the case i would have only 2-5 weeks around...now i gotta wait 2 more months.......and by about a week i'll have enough posts and rep and all that too...


----------



## Slips (Apr 15, 2006)

Right 2000 posts where do I sign up


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 15, 2006)

0_0 What Slips is a Senior Member :amazed


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 15, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Right 2000 posts where do I sign up



Congrats. Just hope that you post more and that it doesn't go down before the automatic Senior-Membership adds you into the member section. If you don't receive SM within about 4-5 days, I'd suggest you PM Blue, Occa or Ronin.


----------



## Slips (Apr 15, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Congrats. Just hope that you post more and that it doesn't go down before the automatic Senior-Membership adds you into the member section. If you don't receive SM within about 4-5 days, I'd suggest you PM Blue, Occa or Ronin.




Thanks for the advice 

Yeah I normally lose 1 or 2 posts per day due to threads getting trashed and what not so I'll make sure I have a few more before the day ends


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 15, 2006)

That is very wise. I know it's happened to me multiple times (though on a much larger scale of post XD).


----------



## Slips (Apr 15, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> That is very wise. I know it's happened to me multiple times (though on a much larger scale of post XD).




Lol yeah Ive heard of some people losing 50+ posts before 

If fact my true post count should be another 100 added on at least


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 15, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Lol yeah Ive heard of some people losing 50+ posts before
> 
> If fact my true post count should be another 100 added on at least



Heh, that's usually fairly common to lose that amount. By now, I've lost somewhere in the vicinity of 3,500 posts ever since I've been here. XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 15, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Heh, that's usually fairly common to lose that amount. By now, I've lost somewhere in the vicinity of 3,500 posts ever since I've been here. XD



I remember those post-purges. They sucked so bad. I probably would've gotten to SM a month or two sooner if they hadn't happened. XD


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 15, 2006)

Same. XD

Actually, I would have had it back in the summer. 

Oh well, it's all good now.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 15, 2006)

It's been about 5 days and still no SM  

Guess I'll have to PM Blue...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 16, 2006)

I like you avatar GR! 

It's big XD




I need 500 more posts, and like.... 21 more days 

EDIT-

Who's the noob who tried to neg rep or give me good rep me who didn't leave a comment? O_o


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 16, 2006)

It was me!!!!!!!!!!! [/Sarcasm]

Wow I still need 300 posts.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 16, 2006)

And you haven't been here long enough

I'm gonna be a SM before you


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2006)

Whats the rush you still need to wait a few days even when you get there. At least i am


----------



## Yondy (Apr 16, 2006)

Now that's just bragging.


----------



## Feathers! (Apr 16, 2006)

Thats crazy, i started in 04 and i dont think i'll ever be a SM, have all requirements except post count, and i never lost any.  i cant wait to super size my avvy tho.


----------



## Neji (Apr 16, 2006)

dammi need like 800 or so posts....not bad since 2 days ago i did 164 posts! if i keep that up i can finish the *posts* requirments by a week.......yet i'll have to wait about a month 1/2...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 16, 2006)

^You need a 1000 posts


----------



## Neji (Apr 16, 2006)

no! 878 lol....watch ima have more posts than you one day!! hopefully in about 2 weeks or so


----------



## Yondy (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't care 

It's impossible for you to become a Senior Member before me.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 17, 2006)

I will never make senior except for my age!


----------



## greatachilles (Apr 17, 2006)

whoah, 2000 posts, 120 days of registration, and more than 3000 rep! 
oh well, i already have more than 3000 rep 
just 1,961 more posts & 120 days of registration would be completed on June 16  plus, i hope i dont get any neg rep 

a long way to go...............


----------



## Yondy (Apr 17, 2006)

Just keep posting like a monkey on drugs and you'll get there in no time!


----------



## Neji (Apr 17, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I don't care
> 
> It's impossible for you to become a Senior Member before me.





maybe not?! maybe your computer will have a virus that wont let u log on 4 the next month and 1/2!!!


----------



## Taxman (Apr 17, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Just keep posting like a monkey on drugs and you'll get there in no time!



or be banned for spamming....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 17, 2006)

BlindHyuuga FTW!!!


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Apr 17, 2006)

Only 1386 posts left until I'm a senior member...  That?s an annoyingly absurd number.  How the hell do you people get so many posts so quickly?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 17, 2006)

@NN: Post in a variety of places. If you stick to one section, you're usually not going to gross that many more posts (unless it's a large section, ie: Konoha TV, etc...). It really depends on what is relative to your interests. If you read all sorts of manga, go to Konoha Library - Floor 2. If you watch all sorts of anime, post in Konoha TV - Channel 12. If you like any type of art, comment on other people's work or even post your own.

It really depends on _your_ interests, that's all.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 18, 2006)

Exactly, my posts go up crazy fast because-

I post in every thread in every section of Naruto avenue, Konoha mall has easy posts, Konoha village of art also has easy posts. That's all where I post.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Didn't even know what Naruto was until after I graduated from college O_O
> 
> The 120 days requirement has been up for quite some time.




i saw an episode when i was a senior in high school at my friends house ( episode 62) and i thought it was bad ass so i started watching it hehe.


thx for the clearification on the 120 days thing to btw.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 18, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Exactly, my posts go up crazy fast because-
> 
> I post in every thread in every section of Naruto avenue, Konoha mall has easy posts, Konoha village of art also has easy posts. That's all where I post.


Lol... You lil' cheater.


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

Jinzouningen Juunanagou said:
			
		

> Lol... You lil' cheater.


 
looks who's talking , you spammer


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 18, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> looks who's talking , you spammer


Lol... Now now... I spam only when it is a requirement to spam...

Infact, what you just said is something I should be saying to you


----------



## Dommy (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey, don't fight here.


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

Jinzouningen Juunanagou said:
			
		

> Lol... Now now... *I spam only when it is a requirement to spam...*


 
great minds think alike  



			
				IA XD too lazy to type the new name said:
			
		

> Infact, what you just said is something I should be saying to you


 
spammers think alike


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 18, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Hey, don't fight here.


Yes madam 

Lol, I'm not surprised vanh... I think you're right


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

Jinzouningen Juunanagou said:
			
		

> Yes madam
> 
> Lol, I'm not surprised vanh... I think you're right


 
i don't think that you're surprised   Surprised about what ?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm not surprised that you do this: "spam only when it is a requirement to spam..."


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

Jinzouningen Juunanagou said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised that you do this: "spam only when it is a requirement to spam..."


 
i sense sarcasm T___T spamming is not good for your health XDDD


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 18, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> i sense sarcasm T___T spamming is not good for your health XDDD


Lol... It's your lucky day vanh... I don't use sarcasm


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

Jinzouningen Juunanagou said:
			
		

> Lol... It's your lucky day vanh... I don't use sarcasm


 
it's not typical of you IA fourteen XDDD


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 18, 2006)

Lol... I'm 19  And it is typical of me to not use sarcasm!


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

Jinzouningen Juunanagou said:
			
		

> Lol... I'm 19  And it is typical of me to not use sarcasm!


 
 IA fourteen or what, it's just the name , or you want me to call you JJ instead


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 18, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> IA fourteen or what, it's just the name , or you want me to call you JJ instead


Lol... Whatever that JJ is... It'll be changing soon 

For now you can call me "vanh".


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

vanh version 2  it will cause confusion . Well let's just stay with IA fourteen


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 18, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> vanh version 2  it will cause confusion . Well let's just stay with IA fourteen


  Someone called for me?


----------



## Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

haha just 783 posts and about 5 weeks


----------



## Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

omg i just lost liek 80 posts!!!


----------



## Slips (Apr 18, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> omg i just lost liek 80 posts!!!




Don't woory about it I've just been wiped clean of 40 posts normally happens when a big thread gets land filled. So they can start a fresh


----------



## Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

yea i noticed that like right after i posted that, that the stupid question thing was trashed and started over.......guess i gotta stay up extra late today...i was planning on getting Anbu swuad leader today...i only needed like 11 posts


----------



## Slips (Apr 18, 2006)

If you refereing to the "stupid question , stupid answer " thread they always have been trashed after 2000 posts to the best of my knowledge. So even though your posts are going up they will be deleated later on


----------



## Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

so i better not make the majority of my posts in there if i want to keep my posts up im guessing right?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 18, 2006)

Fat Nin just lost 200 posts


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 18, 2006)

I know it sucks, but seriously they should make it in the FAQ that says certain Threads will be Trashed I posted in the Stupid Question Stupid Answer like 200 times before I knew it was going to be trashed oh well no biggy.


----------



## Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

yea i noticed that too!! dammit u didnt lose any posts lol, at least i didnt lose as much as some other people....i might be able to get mine back by tonight


----------



## Yondy (Apr 18, 2006)

I posted there once ,I only post in places I know won't be trashed.


----------



## Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

haha lucky....well i never knew that now i know not to post there much


----------



## Sho (Apr 18, 2006)

2000 posts!


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

arg , i lost about 150 posts

and congratulation Sho


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations Sho you earned your Senior Membership.


----------



## Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

congrats sho.......but still i dont get how Yøndaime has a huge avatar and isnt SM yet....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 18, 2006)

He probably got the Avatar uploaded by Blue or some other Administrator or he probably got awarded by a Smod for helping a lot of people by making Sigs and Avys well at least this is my hypothesis.


----------



## Neji (Apr 19, 2006)

i kno this isnt the right place to ask.........but im not sure where to put it and im sure someone here can tell me if they can make an itachi avatar for me?? or at least tell me where to find someone to do it for me......i want something just like fat NIN's but with itachi pics on it...i'll message the pics i want


----------



## vanh (Apr 19, 2006)

you can request one in the Konoha Hidden Village of Arts 

Fat Nin beats me  to this


----------



## Yondy (Apr 19, 2006)

Hehe, me gots a big ava


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

well uhhmmm........id rather earn my SM and avatar!


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Apr 20, 2006)

Neji tachi, y cant i see any trace of neji in you? =p


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

^ when i made the name i was planning to split it 1/2 and 1/2 but i decided itachi was better so im gonna change my name next time i can


----------



## Raptor (Apr 20, 2006)

I finally earned mines.   Now to wait


----------



## Yondy (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats Mr.Raptor!


----------



## Slips (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine came through thanks to bugging Tenshi


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

I wish they could make an exception for my time limit  i cant wait that long


----------



## Yondy (Apr 20, 2006)

No exceptions. D:


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

then how the hell is your avatar so big  dammit lol


----------



## Yondy (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm special XDDDD


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

w/e im still koooler then u


----------



## martryn (Apr 20, 2006)

You all suck.  They should change the requirements for senior membership.  Apparently its TOO easy to get now.  None of you will ever be seniors in my eye.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2006)

My postcount refuses to go up :S I think I will never become one  /as if I care


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 20, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> You all suck.  They should change the requirements for senior membership.  Apparently its TOO easy to get now.  None of you will ever be seniors in my eye.


I agree SM is too easy even though I haven't become one yet. I would set the requirements as 50,000 reps points 3,000 posts and a year in NF wouldn't you agree.


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

no!! are you crazy lol...........but i do think that senior members should stay the same but have something like senior member Plus or something with 3500 posts, 1000 rep points and like 6 months


----------



## Yondy (Apr 20, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> You all suck.  They should change the requirements for senior membership.  Apparently its TOO easy to get now.  None of you will ever be seniors in my eye.




Okay, that's your opinion, but frankly, I really don't care. The requirments were the same for you, so don't complain about us.


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

.....didnt they use to have 90 days back then?? y does it have to be 120 now  i wouldve had it by mid-may but noooooooooo they had to extend the dam time limit


----------



## monk3 (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG I FINALLY MADE IT. YES!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations on obtaining Senior Membership. I'm curious where do you post because I never see you?


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

dam.......i double checked and i gotta wait till june 13  and its 3-5 days after that too right?.....


----------



## vanh (Apr 20, 2006)

i'm so deep in the off topic bar and the FC section that i think the SM is not for me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> no!! are you crazy lol...........but i do think that senior members should stay the same but have something like senior member Plus or something with 3500 posts, 1000 rep points and like 6 months




If there were ever such a thing....it would be somewhere near 5000 posts..and lol...1000 rep points??? There are alot of members who have rep power far greater 1000 rep points. xDDD


5,000 posts
250,000 rep points 
10 months on NF.


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

....whoops i put 1000? i meant 100000


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> If there were ever such a thing....it would be somewhere near 5000 posts..and lol...1000 rep points??? There are alot of members who have rep power far greater 1000 rep points. xDDD
> 
> 
> 5,000 posts
> ...


That sounds reasonable but some people would start rep whoring, Iearned my rep so far.


----------



## vanh (Apr 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> 250,000 rep points


 
Transcendent ? Many SMs are not Transcendent  And that SM Plus can prove nothing .


----------



## Neji (Apr 20, 2006)

hey fat NIN, do you know the exact date u started?? i just wanna see whos gonna get the senior membership 1st...lol i started on feb 13th


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 20, 2006)

I started on the 4th but I lost over 250 posts that sucks you'll probably get it before me because I have State Testing in the next 4 weeks so it really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> 5,000 posts
> 250,000 rep points
> 10 months on NF.



damn it CJ...there's no way I'm planning on getting 5k posts...considering I've lost around 3000 total posts on this forum....I really don't feel like doing that.

however.

10 months...check...by next month

250000 rep....check......


----------



## martryn (Apr 20, 2006)

> Okay, that's your opinion, but frankly, I really don't care. The requirments were the same for you, so don't complain about us.



Go back 150 pages and find where I was bitching about it then, as well.  I was close to being a senior member when this system was created and I believe I thought that I didn't deserve it.  Now, however, I definately do.  Even by the harsh standards of Kira.


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> I started on the 4th but I lost over 250 posts that sucks you'll probably get it before me because I have State Testing in the next 4 weeks so it really doesn't matter to me.





ahhh i see so u did start a little before me...yea i noticed that u lost posts u saw u use to have around 1780 posts......i lost like 90 but i just stayed up mad late and got them back.....but im kinda sure you might get it 1st lol......its not hard to get 450 posts in a month 1/2


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 21, 2006)

It wouldn't matter I got California Standardized Testing starting Monday so I probably won't be on the forums for the next 4 weeks because I need to study, education is a top priority for me.


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

haha i know what you mean thats why i wanted to make at least about 1000 posts by spring break so i wouldnt have to worry for awhile.....but is it really 4 weeks??!! i took 2 this year and there was 1 that was 3 days and the other 4


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> 5,000 posts
> 250,000 rep points
> 10 months on NF.




...O/__\O'.... ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> damn it CJ...there's no way I'm planning on getting 5k posts...considering I've lost around 3000 total posts on this forum....I really don't feel like doing that.
> 
> however.
> 
> ...




You'll still be a senior member...I was talking about another level...*"senior member plus".* It's just hypothetical  


5,000 posts seem reasonable . ^_^, unless someone is spamming >_>


----------



## Raptor (Apr 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You'll still be a senior member...I was talking about another level...*"senior member plus".* It's just hypothetical
> 
> 
> 5,000 posts seem reasonable . ^_^, unless someone is spamming >_>



And what would be the advantages of this so called Plus membership?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> And what would be the advantages of this so called Plus membership?



{{:Neji_Tachi:}} was the one who suggested the idea. And he even gave his own criteria..but I thought it was too easy, if it was a level beyond senior member, so I offered my own criteria/opinion. 

I really can't imagine what goodies that classification could entail...but it would probvably be interesting ^_^


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You'll still be a senior member...I was talking about another level...*"senior member plus".* It's just hypothetical
> 
> 
> 5,000 posts seem reasonable . ^_^, unless someone is spamming >_>



I knew that's what you were talking about......>__>.....I just don't feel the drive to get out of the FC area anymore.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 21, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Go back 150 pages and find where I was bitching about it then, as well.  I was close to being a senior member when this system was created and I believe I thought that I didn't deserve it.  Now, however, I definately do.  Even by the harsh standards of Kira.




Well you're one of the few who think that it's too easy, I admit that it's a bit easy, but even when I do become a SM, I don't care much if still don't see me as one. :/


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> {{:Neji_Tachi:}} was the one who suggested the idea. And he even gave his own criteria..but I thought it was too easy, if it was a level beyond senior member, so I offered my own criteria/opinion.
> 
> I really can't imagine what goodies that classification could entail...but it would probvably be interesting ^_^




hmm 2000 posts and 150*150 size avatars

5000 posts 300*300 size avatars

Its the logical step become a SM+ and get a avatar thats takes up half a page


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> 5,000 posts
> 250,000 rep points
> 10 months on NF.



Hm, that would probably be about right. Though, I really couldn't think of anything more. Larger avatar upload sizes? XD

I think it's pretty good with the current Senior Member size and anything bigger would slow down the forum. Though, if the forum (hypothetical, of course) were to get a massive upgrade, as in more servers/bandwith, then a larger upload size might be nice. That is all I could really think of, since the idea of a Senior Member Plus-only section is rather well...out of the question and wouldn't have much a purpose (other than plotting to overtake the inferior regular members and slightly superior-than-regular-members, but-still-inferior-to-Senior-Member-Plus members).


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 21, 2006)

Eh, I think it should be more about 'Seniority' - like how long you've been a member, and actual quality posts. The rep requirements are pointless anymore.

But it's not likely to get changed now.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 21, 2006)

> 5,000 posts
> 250,000 rep points
> 10 months on NF.


Hmmmm how about 12 months and a week.....
100,000 rep, and 6,000 posts.....?


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> {{:Neji_Tachi:}} was the one who suggested the idea. And he even gave his own criteria..but I thought it was too easy, if it was a level beyond senior member, so I offered my own criteria/opinion.
> 
> I really can't imagine what goodies that classification could entail...but it would probvably be interesting ^_^


 

i was kinda thinking something as avatar just a _little_ bigger like 175x175 and like being able to change your ninja rank and name color?


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> i was kinda thinking something as avatar just a _little_ bigger like 175x175 and like being able to change your ninja rank and name color?




Hell no do you know how big avvys would be at 175*175 would screw up the forum. 

150*150 is fine but even that it border line imo anything bigger would look terrible


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 21, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> i was kinda thinking something as avatar just a little bigger like 175x175 and like being able to change your ninja rank and name color?



Those priveldges are subjective to prestigious members of the NF Society. Changing your ninja rank is usually only attainable by mods or by asking a mod to do so, which most likely you would be denied unless you were very influential/popular with mods/admins. 

And colored names are for mods and s-mods only. 

If everyone started to have colored names, what would be the point of coloring mod names and such? Eventually people will want bolded names, italicized names, and everything else. 

Senior Member "Plus" would probably be just a status with maybe a few small quirks included. Maybe a larger avy upload size...up to 400kb or so? Or something else of the like.


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

ok i wuz kinda jk...but i guess i take it back


----------



## Yondy (Apr 21, 2006)

^Excuse =P

Sweet, in 19-ish days I'll definetly have 2000+ posts, and I'll finally be a SM .


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

ok ok i give up i gotta wait till.........june 13  so yea yur gonna beat me 4 sure


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2006)

Its not a race lol.


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

haha i kno but i still think the aiting time is too long.......it should've stayed 90....


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> haha i kno but i still think the aiting time is too long.......it should've stayed 90....




I think 4 month is too short even though I woulnt be a SM if it was longer.

But 3 and indeed 4 months on a forum imo doesnt mean your a seniour member of the forum

I class someone who has been here since 2004 and with only 500 posts more a seniour than I am


----------



## Yondy (Apr 21, 2006)

^agreed with Slips, a heck of a lot of people have been here longer then us, they just don't post.


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> I think 4 month is too short even though I woulnt be a SM if it was longer.
> 
> But 3 and indeed 4 months on a forum imo doesnt mean your a seniour member of the forum
> 
> I class someone who has been here since 2004 and with only 500 posts more a seniour than I am


 

yea thats true.....i just wanna get mine already even though i  havent been here that long, but this is the 1st forum ive been on and all so im not use to everything just yet


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

sweet, i finally got senior membership!

finally time to change my extremly outdated avy & sig


----------



## Yondy (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats! 

You've had that Avy forever =p


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 21, 2006)

I should be there in no time.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 21, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> ^Excuse =P
> 
> Sweet, in 19-ish days I'll definetly have 2000+ posts, and I'll finally be a SM .



Its 120 days not 2,000 and SM = 4 months.  You have been here for around 3 months, you still have a month to go. My advice for those trying to cram in the posts, that you should think quality over quanity because I think the staff can not give you SM because you spammed to fast just to get it there.  When I got my SM, I already had 2,600 posts and I didn't spam.  It isn't that hard to reach it, enjoy the forum is the main thing. 



> 5,000 posts
> 250,000 rep points
> 10 months on NF.



Eh, 5,000 is too much.  At my rate, it'll be nearly two years until I reach that again.  I don't meet the rep either I have been an Ascendent since the title was created. >.>

I wished that SM issue about people with over 3,000 rep happened when I was a non-SM.  I think the SM requirements should just be on length, and maybe a 1,000 posts, so than people to rape the forum with spam.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 21, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> sweet, i finally got senior membership!
> 
> finally time to change my extremly outdated avy & sig


Lol... congratulations.

hyuugafan go for a simple theme next, I reckon it would look good


----------



## Yondy (Apr 21, 2006)

??ndaim? said:
			
		

> I should be there in no time.




Wouldn't be surprised, you've been here 4 days now?

Then again, you still have to wait 2 months, noob. ;D


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 21, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be surprised, you've been here 4 days now?
> 
> Then again, you still have to wait 2 months, noob. ;D


2 months more like 3 months and 3 weeks.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 21, 2006)

Waiting for the months is the  best part.

I usually slow down around 2000 though.


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

yea i still have to wait 2 months.........well more like a month 1/2


----------



## Yondy (Apr 21, 2006)

OO, sorry my bad, 3 months.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 21, 2006)

Lol... So who is in a hurry to become a senior member?


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 21, 2006)

> Lol... So who is in a hurry to become a senior member?




I need a big avy with lots of kbs for me gif.


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

uhhhm i guess me.....i can make the posts in a few days its just the days thats killin me


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 22, 2006)

??ndaim? said:
			
		

> I need a big avy with lots of kbs for me gif.


Lol. 

I see, the waits may slow you down.

Maybe... If you ask nicely, after reaching 2k you can request a transfer to the senior usergroup.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

That you Ita....another name change?


And why the heck aren't you Sm by now?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 22, 2006)

Lol... I still haven't exceeded the 2,000 limit.

It'll come eventually though  But you will most probably thrash me to it, Lol... I just noticed.

You're 8 now. Planet Dust is pretty mean with time


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Stop making fun of my Random ages and Locations =P


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 22, 2006)

Hehe... One day you'll put your real age and I think wouldn't believe it. I actually think you're four


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

I would say that Yøndaime is probably around the ages of 15 - 18. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

[INSERT COMMENT HERE]

I don't know how to answer that...


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 22, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I would say that Y?ndaime is probably around the ages of 15 - 18. Just a guess, though.


Yea, if I were to be honest with myself, I would say the same. I wonder if we will ever find out...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Hmm, one say Gokou, one day


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 22, 2006)

Lol... Hmmm... How about if I become a senior member before you, you spill the beans  ?

Haha, obviously you would need an incentive too


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Hmm, how about, if I don't reach 3000 by the end of the month?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

You do realise that there is but a week more of April. =P


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Rawr, I can make it! =P


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 22, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> I think 4 month is too short even though I woulnt be a SM if it was longer.
> 
> But 3 and indeed 4 months on a forum imo doesnt mean your a seniour member of the forum
> 
> I class someone who has been here since 2004 and with only 500 posts more a seniour than I am



 I would say anyone who's been here since 2004 and is still active is more senior than you, homie.

 Although, your comment was almost reasonable.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, but you have no posts. Even if you have been here for that long, you have like no posts, homie.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 22, 2006)

> Yeah, but you have no posts. Even if you have been here for that long, you have like no posts, homie.



Agrd you should have at least 60k posts by now.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2006)

-flexes join date and postcount-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2006)

??ndaim? said:
			
		

> Agrd you should have at least 60k posts by now.




That's practically impossible


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 22, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

It is, unless he meant 6000. =3


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 22, 2006)

> That's practically impossible



100 posts per day x 365 days =...


36,500 posts.  Theres 7 more months he had and he should be over 100 posts per day.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

100 posts per day is ridiculous.

How long have you been here exactly?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2006)

??ndaim? said:
			
		

> 100 posts per day x 365 days =...
> 
> 
> 36,500 posts.  Theres 7 more months he had and he should be over 100 posts per day.




That's just it...no one has been able to average 100 posts per day for over a year. 

People have been able to do it over a period of weeks or maybe even months but 365 days...there's a reason no one here has that post count O_O


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Then again, the other Yondaime's post average is 118 per day....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Then again, the other Yondaime's post average is 118 per day....




Look at his join date >_>


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 22, 2006)

> Look at his join date >_>



Dude im In school can't post like I want >.<


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, the 16th....., you should really chill out with the posts...=3

Not that I should talk X3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Wow, the 16th....., you should really chill out with the posts...=3
> 
> Not that I should talk X3




What I'm trying to say is that 116 posts is pretty easy to average in a few weeks. I've averaged 150 posts last month but it doesn't show because I've been here since Nov. '04 and rarely posted until '05, and even then it wasn't much.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

OO, that makes sense really, my average is 16 -ish, but when I 1st got here I only posted in the FC section. But I hardly go there anymore, and just post in Naruto avenue and such. My actual average in the last week is probaly 50-ish.

=3


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 22, 2006)

??ndaim? said:
			
		

> Agrd you should have at least 60k posts by now.


60K is nothing compared to this guy 
naruto_fan79 if post is what you like look up to him.


----------



## Neji (Apr 22, 2006)

my average this week is 100 a day  since i had no school and i get really bored


@Fat NIN- wow!! where did u find this guy he has an average of 595 posts a day and i never saw him anywhere b4..


----------



## Taxman (Apr 22, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> 60K is nothing compared to this guy
> naruto_fan79 if post is what you like look up to him.



he has a hacked post count....that's fake.....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 22, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> he has a hacked post count....that's fake.....


Shhhhh I knew that but they didn't why do you think I put a winking smiley .


----------



## Neji (Apr 22, 2006)

^ and why do you think his rep bars are red if he has so many posts


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

The amount of posts you have doesn't affect your rep bar.


----------



## Neji (Apr 22, 2006)

^i mean like he probably hacked his posts and ppl neg repped him for that


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Actually, and Admin did that as a joke, since he was complaining that people have too many posts.

But yeah, he got neg repped to death.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm guessing you're talking about PurpleShirtGuy (too lazy to look a page back)?

Well, your postcount _does_ effect your level of reputation-power. For everyone 75 posts, you get 1-point of rep-altering power.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 23, 2006)

Seriously? Errm, hehe, time to read the Narutoforums fact.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2006)

Yep. I believe it's in the Reputation FAQ over in ANBU Central.


----------



## Neji (Apr 23, 2006)

^ really..thats interesting


----------



## Yondy (Apr 23, 2006)

Woot, now just 200 more posts to go, and [Insert number between 10-25 here] days to go!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 23, 2006)

400 posts to go.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't worry, you'll still have to meet the day requirements then. You've got plenty of time, so there really is no rush.


----------



## Neji (Apr 23, 2006)

me too i got around 400 to go but im still gonna have to wait like 6 weeks


----------



## Raptor (Apr 23, 2006)

I only saw this thing about senior members about a month ago.  meh.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 23, 2006)

You're already a Senior, right? =p


----------



## Raptor (Apr 23, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> You're already a Senior, right? =p



In a way yeah.   First time I posted (and only one 'till now) In this tread was when I became one.   I don't really see major differences between a regular and a senior member, besides the av thing.   

And I haven't been upgraded yet, so in another way, no


----------



## Yondy (Apr 23, 2006)

How long ago did you get 2000 posts?


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> In a way yeah.   First time I posted (and only one 'till now) In this tread was when I became one.   I don't really see major differences between a regular and a senior member, besides the av thing.
> 
> And I haven't been upgraded yet, so in another way, no




You get more Pm space too which helps since i cant be arsed to empty mine


----------



## Raptor (Apr 23, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> How long ago did you get 2000 posts?



Last Sunday I think.  Don't really remember 



			
				Slips said:
			
		

> You get more Pm space too which helps since i cant be arsed to empty mine



I always keep mine empty anyway.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, if you don't get it by today or tomorrow, PM a mod


----------



## Raptor (Apr 23, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Well, if you don't get it by today or tomorrow, PM a mod



I'm not in a rush anyway.  Like I said I only noticed that about a month ago, and I'm not really worried.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 23, 2006)

Have somebody active the senior thing on you manually, happens alot that it doesn't work on sight.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 23, 2006)

*adds Raptor*


----------



## Yondy (Apr 23, 2006)

*Watches Raptor get added*[/spam]


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 23, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> *Watches Raptor get added*[/spam]



Aren't you a bit hyped up? 

Rez, what happened to my bold username? XD


----------



## Yondy (Apr 23, 2006)

No, I am not. [/insert word here]


----------



## Raptor (Apr 23, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *adds Raptor*



Thank you.  Might as well use it...  Same av, Higher Resolution!!! 



			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> No, I am not. [/insert word here]



Yeah u are


----------



## Neji (Apr 23, 2006)

^ haha your avatar looks cool when its big


----------



## Raptor (Apr 23, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> ^ haha your avatar looks cool when its big



Yeah I love to make gifs.  Tough I lost most of them when my pc fried a while ago.  Now the only ones I have are the ones ur looking and one i'm doing for my sign, since someone said it gives headaches, and by looking at it he's right


----------



## Yondy (Apr 23, 2006)

But your sig is awesome


----------



## Raptor (Apr 23, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> But your sig is awesome



Actually i've been thinking about opening a request Av and Sign, but gif only.  What would u think??


----------



## Twizted (Apr 24, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Actually i've been thinking about opening a request Av and Sign, but gif only.  What would u think??



Hey man, go for it. It looks great. 

Soon I will join your ranks as a Senior Member...


----------



## Raptor (Apr 24, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Hey man, go for it. It looks great.



Yeah tough I would give my own contribution to this place.



> Soon I will join your ranks as a Senior Member...



He, good luck then.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 24, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Yeah tough I would give my own contribution to this place.
> 
> 
> 
> He, good luck then.



Thanks man, I'll be back in a few days, hopefully as a SM.


----------



## Neji (Apr 24, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Actually i've been thinking about opening a request Av and Sign, but gif only. What would u think??


 

yea sure i'll probably request from u in about 5 weeks or so when i become an SM so i can get a cool AV.......i can make the 2000 posts sooner but i still have to wait till im a member for 4 months..


----------



## Yondy (Apr 24, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Actually i've been thinking about opening a request Av and Sign, but gif only.  What would u think??




That would be awesome.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I've gotten my 2000th post, so any day now I should be a senior member. Can't wait to change my avy.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Well I've gotten my 2000th post, so any day now I should be a senior member. Can't wait to change my avy.


PM an admin... Or perhaps a super mod could do it...

s&g is online right now, maybe he could?


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> PM an admin... Or perhaps a super mod could do it...
> 
> s&g is online right now, maybe he could?



I could but I don't want to be pushy. I only just got my 2000th post tonight. They did say wait 3-5 days.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 25, 2006)

Agreed; First just wait the 3-5 days, and if you aren't moved into the Senior Member category by then, feel free to promptly PM one of the Administrators and I'm sure they'll be happy to manually add you in.

Congrat's, Twizted.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Agreed; First just wait the 3-5 days, and if you aren't moved into the Senior Member category by then, feel free to promptly PM one of the Administrators and I'm sure they'll be happy to manually add you in.
> 
> Congrat's, Twizted.



Thanks Oni.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Agreed; First just wait the 3-5 days, and if you aren't moved into the Senior Member category by then, feel free to promptly PM one of the Administrators and I'm sure they'll be happy to manually add you in.
> 
> Congrat's, Twizted.


I see... I guess it's all part of the requirement and everyone else goes through it too.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 25, 2006)

That it is. I was one of the members whom has had to PM an Admin. to get moved into the Senior Member group, though. I think my wait time was about 2-weeks, but in the end it was worth it.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 25, 2006)

Twizted is now one of us


----------



## Raptor (Apr 25, 2006)

The gif shop is open.  follow the link in my sign 

If the post is too hard or harsh can someone tell me?  thanks!!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Agrd you should have at least 60k posts by now.



 Please, I hope you find something better to do with your life in the near future than averaging over 100 posts a day on an internet site. I'm all about enthusiam for what you enjoy, but that's absurd.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you have no posts. Even if you have been here for that long, you have like no posts, homie.



 I don't have a lot of posts, but I read a lot of topics. I respond to the ones I think are worth responding to...also I don't like repeating something someone else has said 10 pages back...and I don't always post just to say "I agree with[insert name here]."
 For the rest of my answer, refer to my first quote.

Homie.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

Just because you don't respond to certain threads, nor always say "I agree with whoever", doesen't mean you are a senior.

But I do agree, you have been here for a long time, but still, it's the same requirments for everyone.

BTW, I was making fun of you when I said that


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Please, I hope you find something better to do with your life in the near future than averaging over 100 posts a day on an internet site. I'm all about enthusiam for what you enjoy, but that's absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... Your sig is damn funny.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

I know, what a sadistic creep guy.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> Twizted is now one of us



 Yes indeed I have arrived. Step one of my plan is now complete...Now to conquer the world...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh noes 

What's step two?


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Oh noes
> 
> What's step two?



That would be the conquering 

See, it's a 3 phase plan. 
1)Become a Senior Member
2)Conquer the world
3)Eat ice cream

It's failsafe.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

Too bad, I've already eaten all of the Ice cream


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Maybe a change of plan is in order, perhaps


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Too bad, I've already eaten all of the Ice cream



Hmmm, you bes' find me more or you shall not be spared in the conquest.
 

I must have ice cream. Nothing else will do.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

Only if you give me Yondaime fanart 

XD, we should stop spamming now >>


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Only if you give me Yondaime fanart
> 
> XD, we should stop spamming now >>



LOL, yeah you're right. Hmmm and I don't have that much fanart of Yondy. What I have can all be found in the FC.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

O, I can PM you a bunch of fansite links if you want.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

Sure, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree, ice cream is ESSENTIAL to world domination. Any woman knows this.   

My current flavour of world crushing is HagenDaaz Mayan Chocolate. Mmm, heavy on the cinnamon, creamy fudge whee! 

And with infrequent internet breaks now, that ice cream will save the lives of millions.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 25, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I agree, ice cream is ESSENTIAL to world domination. Any woman knows this.
> 
> My current flavour of world crushing is HagenDaaz Mayan Chocolate. Mmm, heavy on the cinnamon, creamy fudge whee!
> 
> And with infrequent internet breaks now, that ice cream will save the lives of millions.



I don't like Ice cream, and I'm sure there are people out there who don't like it either.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 25, 2006)

*puts Raptor on the 'people that can die' list, and finds a spoon*


----------



## Neji (Apr 25, 2006)

when did this become a talk about ice cream?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

After Twizted became gained his 2,000th post


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

What Neji TAchi surpassed me in posts 0_o.


----------



## vanh (Apr 25, 2006)

you guys are posting like crazy .


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

I own both of you =O


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

F*** you Yondaime I'd own you if my post count didn't decrease.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 25, 2006)

I Need Posts


----------



## vanh (Apr 25, 2006)

there's no point crying over split milk , Fat Nin


----------



## Neji (Apr 25, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> What Neji TAchi surpassed me in posts 0_o.


 
lol u just noticed that? i passed u on saturday or sunday.......but its true if u didnt lose your posts u would've been beating me by around 80 posts.......becuase i lost around 110 posts too

but wait since i started on the 12th.........then i get my SM on the 15-17th right? since i have to wait 3-5 days


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> there's no point crying over split milk , Fat Nin


I wasn't if I was I'd put this Smiley  or this one .  [/Ireallywas]


----------



## vanh (Apr 25, 2006)

Fat Nin said:
			
		

> I wasn't if I was I'd put this Smiley  or this one .


 
Dont worry , at this rate, i think you are going to be a SM next week .[/Ireallywas]


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

did you read my Inviscible Text on my last post.


----------



## Neji (Apr 25, 2006)

Dotcom is still gonna be SM before me since i have to wait abput 5 weeks and he has 4...........so it isnt that hard to get 350 posts in 4 weeks


----------



## vanh (Apr 25, 2006)

what ? i've just come to realise ,you had your name changed


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> F*** you Yondaime I'd own you if my post count didn't decrease.




That was just excessive, neg rep for you.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

I was just being Sarcastic neg rep for you as well.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 25, 2006)

Opps, actually gave you good rep, I'll make sure to neg you twice next time so it takes effect


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

Your rep power is quite big you brought me down almost 900 points 0_0.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey while you guys at it give me some pos-rep lol j/k

Any ways How do you guys get so many post in short amounts of times. After Slips hit 2000 posts the next day I think he was at 2100 or 2200


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Lol... Easy guys... What's going on here?

@ Pulp Fiction: Slips is a God, you'll never know how he does it.


----------



## Neji (Apr 25, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Opps, actually gave you good rep, I'll make sure to neg you twice next time so it takes effect


 
haha you always do that you did it to me too before like a week ago


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Hey while you guys at it give me some pos-rep lol j/k
> 
> Any ways How do you guys get so many post in short amounts of times. After Slips hit 2000 posts the next day I think he was at 2100 or 2200


It's quite easy  just provide your opinion in a post and read through certain posts and if you can try providing new info that might help the Thread. About Slips he posted quite a lot this month he's a god.


----------



## Neji (Apr 25, 2006)

i like posting in new thread so i wont have to read so many posts


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks For the Tip  .com


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

No problem Pulp.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh yea... Avoid posting in "Rate bla bla bla" threads because they get trashed after a certain number of posts...

I've lost bundles of posts thanks to things like that


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree with Saskue back there.  He hit the nail on the head.  If you average around 100 posts a day, honestly what percentage of it could be a good post.  A good post with insight on the thread?  I may not have been here long, but it astounds me how long people stay on here...and how many posts they post in, well, a minute or two.  Im also all for enthusiasm but...eh.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 25, 2006)

Now now, people. Let's not send this thread into the pits of hell. It's just postcount anyways, no need to argue or even negative rep. people over the matter. I do realise postcounts went down for a lot of members in the past few days, I was one of them. Just try to keep things going good and no animosity amongst one another.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

NarSakSasKak said:
			
		

> I agree with Saskue back there.  He hit the nail on the head.  If you average around 100 posts a day, honestly what percentage of it could be a good post.  A good post with insight on the thread?  I may not have been here long, but it astounds me how long people stay on here...and how many posts they post in, well, a minute or two.  Im also all for enthusiasm but...eh.


People post for their own reasons...

"To each his own" 

I, myself, post for fun.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> People post for their own reasons...
> 
> "To each his own"
> 
> I, myself, post for fun.


Did you just quote Vegeta?


----------



## Raptor (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow people here post like crazy, even tough the post count doesn't add up. 

Now that ur talking about rep, I wonder why I can't seem to get more.  meh.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> Did you just quote Vegeta?


Umm... I dunno... Did Vegeta really say that?





			
				Raptor said:
			
		

> Now that ur talking about rep, I wonder why I can't seem to get more.  meh.


Perhaps your avy/sig workshop will solve that problem.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Perhaps your avy/sig workshop will solve that problem.



Dunno, but don't think so.  The rep people give me is always very low, and even now and then I get neg repped for stupid things.  I'm not a favorite that's all.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 26, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Dunno, but don't think so.  The rep people give me is always very low, and even now and then I get neg repped for stupid things.  I'm not a favorite that's all.



Ay man, you're 25 right? Come join the Old Farts FC. It's for people on the boards 20 and over. Rep is plentiful in there if you're active enough.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Ay man, you're 25 right? Come join the Old Farts FC. It's for people on the boards 20 and over. Rep is plentiful in there if you're active enough.



Well even tough I have 2 fcs of my own I never go there.  Besides I don't consider myself an old fart.  

Like my wife used to tell me, U have the body of a man, the talent of a genious but the mind of a kid.    

I dunno about the talent, but I don't act like my age all time.  Too stressing.   Besides I don't look older than 19 or so.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 26, 2006)

LoL, ok well the invitation still stands.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2006)

Member FC's are usually a fairly decent way of obtaining reputation. That, or just being active, making threads and making good comments. Though after a while you really start to not really care about rep. It's better to just enjoy the whole forum-experience.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 26, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Dunno, but don't think so. The rep people give me is always very low, and even now and then I get neg repped for stupid things. I'm not a favorite that's all.


Haha, ppl w/o low rep power doesnt mean they are dumb. I actually like some comments ppl who make invalid reps give me. They still make genuine comments but they are probaly just being inactive in the forum.

Hm... I hope I was there in the time where this forum just started and everyone likes to rep everyone. And I really like to see me being able to rep a newb from 0 bar to full bars. That's "so cool". 

One thing I notice is that it is very difficult to get reps from posts to other ppl's thread, easier to get reps from starting your own threads. At first I care about my every single post, after I realize ppl don't generally read it, I started to post like crazy. And... omfg, look at that... almost 1000 posts!!! What's going on!!!!

After a while though, I start to pay more attention to certain ppl's posts as well. I guess it's just normal. (but you are on my list, raptor. i like ur name.~) And on occasions, I read the thread thoroughly.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

QuoNina said:
			
		

> One thing I notice is that it is very difficult to get reps from posts to other ppl's thread, easier to get reps from starting your own threads.



True. And getting repped for a theory thread is just sweet.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Member FC's are usually a fairly decent way of obtaining reputation. That, or just being active, making threads and making good comments. Though after a while you really start to not really care about rep. It's better to just enjoy the whole forum-experience.



If I cared about it I would be worried and I'm not.  



			
				QuoNina said:
			
		

> Haha, ppl w/o low rep power doesnt mean they are dumb. I actually like some comments ppl who make invalid reps give me. They still make genuine comments but they are probaly just being inactive in the forum.



Never said I was dumb.   People gave pos rep to a guy who said that Neji was better than Gamabunta.  Like I said before "stupid people give rep to stupid people.   It's a stupid people thing."



> Hm... I hope I was there in the time where this forum just started and everyone likes to rep everyone. And I really like to see me being able to rep a newb from 0 bar to full bars. That's "so cool".



Hehe... well I would like to see that too.  Honestly this is the first forum I came across with the rep bars.



> One thing I notice is that it is very difficult to get reps from posts to other ppl's thread, easier to get reps from starting your own threads. At first I care about my every single post, after I realize ppl don't generally read it, I started to post like crazy. And... omfg, look at that... almost 1000 posts!!! What's going on!!!!



He, it happens.  I usually don't make treads if I don't have anything constructive to say.   U can see it in the few treads I ever did.  



> After a while though, I start to pay more attention to certain ppl's posts as well. I guess it's just normal. (but you are on my list, raptor. i like ur name.~) And on occasions, I read the thread thoroughly.



Someone who dares to be different.   That's always a refreshing thing to see.   People most of the time are rep crazy.  I'm not really worried about it, It's just that It got my attention since the fellas around here talked about it. 



			
				yasha ong said:
			
		

> True. And getting repped for a theory thread is just sweet.



I did two and barely got any. so it's not the same for everyone.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> True. And getting repped for a theory thread is just sweet.


LoL, now I have a better idea of what you mean.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

@Raptor: I've seen your new gif help thread. Helpful and talented people will always get rewarded. ^^


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> @Raptor: I've seen your new gif help thread. Helpful and talented people will always get rewarded. ^^



Well most of anything I enjoy making gifs, so I said to myself, why not.


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> @ Pulp Fiction: Slips is a God, you'll never know how he does it.


 
yep, Slips's post count is amazing .


----------



## Dommy (Apr 26, 2006)

Ita Gokou is nearing the 2000th post now. 




Around 50 posts to go!


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Haha... 2,000 already...

Now the only one left is vanh


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

49 posts more , IA . i'm stuck in the off topic bar , so give me some time, and i'll get here with that 2000 posts


----------



## Dommy (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Haha... 2,000 already...
> 
> Now the only one left is vanh



*Join us once you're done with your goal!* 

*@Vanhy*


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Deery, you wanna fight me ?


----------



## Dommy (Apr 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Deery, you wanna fight me ?



You misunderstood it.  Ops, wrong smiley. 




Go, go, Vanhy! Go for your goal!


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Lol... vanh... What are you so angry about?


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... vanh... What are you so angry about?


 
not until i read this post of yours did i realise that i'm feeling jealous


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> not until i read this post of yours did i realise that i'm feeling jealous


 Well, you know, we can't all be happy at the exact same time.


----------



## Slips (Apr 26, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I own both of you =O




Not me ya dont


----------



## Dommy (Apr 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> not until i read this post of yours did i realise that i'm feeling jealous



Vanhy sounds like a little, jealous woman to me now.


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> vanhy sounds like a little, jealous woman to me now.


 
it's a very normal emotion Deery 


			
				Gokou said:
			
		

> Well, you know, we can't all be happy at the exact same time.


yep yep yep


----------



## Dommy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lolz.


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Vanhy sounds like a little, jealous woman to me now.


 
btw Deery , so what about before that post  ?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 26, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Just because you don't respond to certain threads, nor always say "I agree with whoever", doesen't mean you are a senior.
> 
> But I do agree, you have been here for a long time, but still, it's the same requirments for everyone.
> 
> BTW, I was making fun of you when I said that




 Were you? Damn, great attempt and all...but I think you could've done better.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Not me ya dont


\

><, I just got owned

But we both own .Com and Neji_Tachi


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Lol... So you're the one who starts the trouble Yondy


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> \
> 
> ><, I just got owned
> 
> But we both own .Com and Neji_Tachi


 
haha thats not fair........just wait for the weekend


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Yondaime I like your avy........Yondaime with a trucker hat lol.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

XDD, Yeah it's awesome  

i'm not gonna neg rep you btw I don't care anymore


----------



## White Fox (Apr 26, 2006)

First of all yodaime what happend to your last pic..?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> Yondaime I like your avy........Yondaime with a trucker hat lol.





			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> XDD, Yeah it's awesome
> 
> i'm not gonna neg rep you btw I don't care anymore


He crossed out what he said  

He's still gonna do it!


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

XDD, mebehh >>

O, Gokou, yes that was me who repped you, I accidently gave good rep to someone else when I meant to give bad, so I repped everyone in this thread. =3


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

haha Y?ndaime has a small avatar now    ...............now i guess u gotta wait till may 10th now (since u still have to wait 3-5 days)

^so it was you who pos repped me??


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

Why should you talk? Look at your avatar. I'll become a SM way before you.


Once I become one, I'll make fun of your avatar size if you don't shut up


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

lol i guess im gonna have to take that but you only have a month to do it


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

What are you talking about NT this is Yondaime's 4th month he doesn't have to wait anymore, he just needs the posts.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

Really? O_O

No.. someone count hte days... I'm to lazy.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

yup you already have the days you just need the posts.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, that's right dotcom... Yondy has been here for over 3 months and he just has one requirement left to fulfil.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

LOL, really?

Awesome!

Time to post!


----------



## White Fox (Apr 26, 2006)

so many posts not enought time....


----------



## Sieg (Apr 26, 2006)

I remember when Yøndy had 1000 posts and was 4 years old... good times


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

wtf , am i seeing things ? Gokou has only 8 posts more to be a SM


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

*gasp* Gokou and Yondy are so close to Senior Membership.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

..Wait.. I joined Jan 7th, right? *Is too lazy to check is profile

It hasn't been 120 days yet.


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> What are you talking about NT this is Yondaime's 4th month he doesn't have to wait anymore, he just needs the posts.


 

yea but u have to complete 4 months, yondaime still needs unitl may 7th, and he'll get it on the 10th-12th


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Yiondaime's a SHE!


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

wtf, Yondaime is a she ? Hell no, a he , imo


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

whoops  idk i get confused sry better fix it before HE finds out


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

hehe , i should have quoted you, Neji Itachi


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

haha too late............but u can always edit my quote and make it what it said before but...........you shouldnt do that


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> yea but u have to complete 4 months, yondaime still needs unitl may 7th, and he'll get it on the 10th-12th


That'd mean Yondy waited 4 months... SM is supposed to come into play after 3 months...

vanh, you're not really seeing things


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

NejiItachi said:
			
		

> you shouldnt do that


 
hehe really ? i think i should reveal the truth


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> vanh, you're not really seeing things


 
yep i'm only seeing you spamming everywhere


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> That'd mean Yondy waited 4 months... SM is supposed to come into play after 3 months...
> 
> vanh, you're not really seeing things


 
i kno they changed it, check the 1st page.........they revised it to 4 months


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> i kno they changed it, check the 1st page.........they revised it to 4 months


Oops... You're right, my bad.

Actually, I think it's always been like that... I dunno for sure though.

@ vanh: You spam more than me


----------



## itachi7 (Apr 26, 2006)

was up blue wat ya been up tooo???!


----------



## itachi7 (Apr 26, 2006)

how many double posts can i send at one time


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> @ vanh: You spam more than me


 
oops the fact that i'm in the Spambu squad doesn't make me more of a spammer than you IA . check 1, or 2 pages before , i remember saying , you had 49 posts more to go , now 7 . eh oh , it's really scary of you , seriously . You can get to Slips' level in no time hehe


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Posting twice in a row is called double posting.

You can post as many double posts as you like till you get banned 

@ vanh: Nope, Slips accelerates faster than me, Lol...

I'm always gonna be behind.


----------



## itachi7 (Apr 26, 2006)

anyone plays kingdom hearts for any systom


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

man now only 6


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

itachi7 said:
			
		

> anyone plays kingdom hearts for any systom


 
you shoul go to yhe Konoha Mall , the gaming section to ask . i'm quite sure that there are


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> man now only 6


 Do you wanna do a countdown on my posts or something ?


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

only to express my admiration to your spamming skill IA


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Hah... I'm not really a spammer... I'm an avid poster when I'm not posting in FCs or the Off-Topic.


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

hehehe i havent forgot the Kakashi hinata behaviour thread yet


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Lol, that thread is locked now... Maybe because vanhsomeone was spamming too much.


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

if i were you Gokou i would post like crazy to get the 2,000 lol


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

O'RLY ?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

^ Hehe... I only post when there is something interesting going on...

Right now... Nothing is, for some reason...

EDIT: Lol... vanh, How do you do that?


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... vanh, How do you do that?


 
eh oh what do you mean ?


----------



## zizou (Apr 26, 2006)

goku you are spamming the forum ;P


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Where do you go to find out who posted in a thread?

@ zizou: Who? Me? Naa


----------



## zizou (Apr 26, 2006)

click on the total posts of the thread


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

here 



@Gokou : see, i'm not the only one who acknowledges your spamming skill


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh I see now... It took me ten months to learn :sweat

Lol vanh... Look at you, double posting all over the place


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol vanh... Look at you, double posting all over the place


 
lol it took me 5 months to learn how to spam , and now i still havent mastered it yet . hehe let's see how i can improve in the next 5 months , peharps , i will be as good as you hehe


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

koool i leanred a new thing about this forum today, now i have to find out what all these rep titles mean


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

holy crap 1 more post to go


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou you used to be Itachi Amterasu.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> koool i leanred a new thing about this forum today, now i have to find out what all these rep titles mean


Yea, you'll find them in the FAQ.

@ vanh: 1 more post to go until when? 

@ dotcom: Yea, I've changed my name for a while


----------



## Sieg (Apr 26, 2006)

He was?
I thought he was dead.


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

woa let me be the first to say congratulation IA  i wanna kill you now


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> He was?
> I thought he was dead.


Lol... You thought who was dead?

@ vanh: Hehehe... Now it's your turn... I'll time you.

EDIT: Thanks as well.


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

hehe time me ? it's no use


----------



## Twizted (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... You thought who was dead?
> 
> @ vanh: Hehehe... Now it's your turn... I'll time you.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks as well.



Hey congrats man.


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats Gokou!! finally, it annoys me to see poeple so close without finishing it off


----------



## zizou (Apr 26, 2006)

2001 
nobody can stop you, gokou, senior member sir!! ;P


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> hehe time me ? it's no use


That's what you think...

Once you get to 1,300... You're gonna want to get 1,400...

1,400... 1,500...

1,500... Then you're wanna go for 2,000 


			
				Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Hey congrats man.


Thanks...

This time my posts won't go down by 300 


			
				{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> Congrats Gokou!! finally, it annoys me to see poeple so close without finishing it off


Lol... Well sorry to keep you waiting.

EDIT: @ zizou: I won't be a senior member for another few days...

I'm still a junior


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

@zizou : seems like he's gonna make it 2006 to fit this year


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> That's what you think...
> 
> Once you get to 1,300... You're gonna want to get 1,400...
> 
> ...


 
well said , but how much time it takes is the matter


----------



## Twizted (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> That's what you think...
> 
> Once you get to 1,300... You're gonna want to get 1,400...
> 
> ...



Tell me about it, I would've been a senior member months ago had I not lost 900 posts. I was up to 1800 in November, then I went down to 900 something, and had to work my way back up. LOL.


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

whoa...i just looked at the rep things lol and you two have more than 50,000 points?!  lol i thought i was pretty good with my points too :S guess i gotta do more _intellegent_ posts now


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats IA stop changing your name I liked it when it was Itachi Ameterasu. Tell me the secret of posting like a God?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Tell me about it, I would've been a senior member months ago had I not lost 900 posts. I was up to 1800 in November, then I went down to 900 something, and had to work my way back up. LOL.


That must have been painful, to have your post count just cut in half.

What a setback, Lol.

@ {{:Neji_Tachi:}}: Some people make a lot of dumb posts but have over 100,000 points... I guess you just have to be yourself.

@ dotcom: Thanks...

The secret to posting like a God...? I planned on asking you that, cos you know better than me... 

Slips knows for sure though.

And don't worry about Itachi Amaterasu, I'll return back to it eventually


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Senior membership is always there , unless Arsene Lupin feels like stealing it from us . So you guys just get there and wait for my revenge me hehe.

g2g, spam well, my fellow spammers


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

Late congrats.. =p

Congrats


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

im gonna make the 2000 posts by sunday, then im just gonna chill out with the posts and wait


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Senior membership is always there , unless Arsene Lupin feels like stealing it from us . So you guys just get there and wait for my revenge me hehe.
> 
> g2g, spam well, my fellow spammers


Who's Arsene Lupin :S

Cheers Yondy.

@ {{:Neji_Tachi:}}: Yea, there isn't a rush really cos the remaining 2/3 month wait is gonna hurt after you exceed 2,000... I think...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

The wierdest thing happened Blue repped me 10,000 points. :S


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Cheers for the rep dotcom...

She must have the highest rep power on this forum.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Probably but Jkingler is also on Le sans peral or whatever.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

Why did she rep you .Com? =O


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Cheers for the rep dotcom...
> 
> She must have the highest rep power on this forum.



I doubt that Kir Yamato is probably


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> I doubt that Kir Yamato is probably


I doubt that...

She's two rep ranks above him...

The number of rep points has more affect on the rep altering power than the number of posts does.

EDIT: But, yea... Chamcham might have the highest... We'll never know.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

I was repped by ChamChamy....=3


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

yes I just read the faq after posting my answer I was going to change it


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Why did she rep you .Com? =O


For my Nationality Thread she was stunned or at least impressed on the way I organized it. It's in the Off-Topic Sub Forum.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I was repped by ChamChamy....=3



I never Get Big Pos-Reps I only Get my Big Pos-Reps From Jef he reped me twice in one week in all he's reped me 3 times, But mostly every single one of my reps are Thank you's


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

I've been repped by jef twice....=3


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

Youve Reped Me 3 times as well Yøndaime


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 26, 2006)

im almost there


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Youve Reped Me 3 times as well Y?ndaime




You're a good friend 

@Kisame, you just have to wait.... 3 months and 1 week and a bit or so? :S


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> im almost there


 Regardless of what Yondy said... That's the spirit


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

XDD

Off topic-ish

So, how many days _do_ I have to wait now? :S

*Ish too lazy to count... and look back 3 pages.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Damn this kid has potential in posting. :S


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

11 days yondaime


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

@ Yondy... Basically you're gonna have to wait 3-5 days after, around about, the 8th of May.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you Pulpy 


Is the answer to your riddle a hole? :S


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Thank you Pulpy
> 
> 
> Is the answer to your riddle a hole? :S



I hate it when people post the answer after one of my posts but since your a friend I'll make an exception.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

I got it right....




=D


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> The wierdest thing happened Blue repped me 10,000 points. :S


 

thats not right  , i wish i could get a 10,000 point rep points....i always get repped by noobs or ppl with little posts..........one of the mosr powerful reps i got was from yondaime like 800 points, like 2 or 3 times........and i did get some random rep that was like 2000 points......o yea it was blind itachi he has mad rep points....but back to the point....i only have 11600 points


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

.com said:
			
		

> For my Nationality Thread she was stunned or at least impressed on the way I organized it. It's in the Off-Topic Sub Forum.



I linked it to Occa's FC just for fun and Blue clicked it  XD


Everyone becomes Senior Member...except me 
*feel young *


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

Blue and Dyroness have the highest rep power.  They both have more than 500,000 rep points.

What's funny is that it's not the highest rank.

I've finally got up one rank too.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

It's because you usually post things people have already have said if you want to get rep just post a thoughtful and well researched post that can change the outcome of a thread.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I linked it to Occa's FC just for fun and Blue clicked it  XD
> 
> 
> Everyone becomes Senior Member...except me
> *feel young *


Thank you Yasha aI guess you deserve some rep as well.


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

hmmmm...thats sadly true.....ok after i get 2000 post my posts are gonna be long,logical,understandable and well detailed


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> Thank you Yasha aI guess you deserve some rep as well.



No, no, no. Please don't rep me. I did nothing.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

But you did you revived my dead Thread .


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> It's because you usually post things people have already have said if you want to get rep just post a thoughtful and well researched post that can change the outcome of a thread.



I got neg repped to death for that.    the best bet is to begin ur own treads without falling into the stupidity.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Nah, Blue did. And she repped because you deserve it. Nothing to do with me.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I got neg repped to death for that.    the best bet is to begin ur own treads without falling into the stupidity.


LOL That post was intended for Neji Tachi.


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

haha DotCom i started making better posts  no wonder your posting more slowly now lol long posts take 4ever


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

@Raptor: Post more in the Member FCs. Not because that you can get some reps, but because all the coolest members post there.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

But only a certain amount of members actually know people in the Members Fc.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

You don't have to know them to post there, you post there to know them ^^


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> @Raptor: Post more in the Member FCs. Not because that you can get some reps, but because all the coolest members post there.


Lol... It's a trap...

Your post count won't go up much


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

> Your post count won't go up much



Same for spamming in the off-topic


----------



## Yondy (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> You don't have to know them to post there, you post there to know them ^^




:S 

Me ist teh confuznizzle.

XP, if post counted in the members FC I would be at 5,000 right now 

Anyways, I'm going to bed, Spam y'all later!


----------



## Neji (Apr 26, 2006)

bak when i was a n00b i made a thread...i think it was in house of uzumaki that the title was "YOOOOOOOO" and my post was "wassup?!" and you know how many neg reps i got  but people felt sorry for me and pos repped me cus i was new....and like a month ago i revived it again ....and more neg reps lol


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 26, 2006)

The off topic subforum is the funniest partt of the forums where you go to just chill.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> LOL That post was intended for Neji Tachi.



Yeah I know.  That's what i got for messing with high rep power idiots.

But damn it was fun, when they have nothing to do they neg rep saying things like "your insane" or oro's bitch=flame  

Funnier that they don't even leave names.  hehehe.  If I think about it i have lost about 15,000 points for that.  



			
				yasha ong said:
			
		

> Post more in the Member FCs. Not because that you can get some reps, but because all the coolest members post there.



I'm no fan of anyone.  I only come here to talk.   So I won't go and post just for the rep points.   thanks for the advice though  

If there was a Raptor FC maybe.  maybe, being the key word  



			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> But only a certain amount of members actually know people in the Members Fc.



It's up to how much time u've been in the forums.   U get to meet more and more people.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Just post "May I join?^^" in the chamcham FC let's say and chamcham will say "GTFO noob! Nah, just kidding. I was bored . Welcome to this chamtastic FC."


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 26, 2006)

I asked If I can Join in blues Fc and Maes Hughes Said Wtf


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I'm no fan of anyone.  I only come here to talk.   So I won't go and post just for the rep points. thanks for the advice though




 No, you totally miss my point. You go there to talk, not to get reps. It's not like they give random reps to their members everyday or something :S They are the coolest people to talk to! Some FCs maybe hard for new members to join in the conversation there (I am not going to name them  ) but there are others like HarukaHaruka Trigger FC  where people will treat you like a new friend and you won't feel isolated. Trust me.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Apr 26, 2006)

Yasha, you should make the "Love Addict, by Nakashima Mika <3" more conspicuous. XD

I barely noticed it.  Or is it actually a reward for finding that link?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

> Or is it actually a reward for finding that link?



Yeah, something like that XD


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> No, you totally miss my point. You go there to talk, not to get reps. It's not like they give random reps to their members everyday or something :S They are the coolest people to talk to! Some FCs maybe hard for new members to join in the conversation there (I am not going to name them  ) but there are others like HarukaHaruka Trigger FC  where people will treat you like a new friend and you won't isolated. Trust me.



Yeah I know what u mean.  I just feel bad if I post in an FC not to join, so It won't do.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Yeah I know what u mean.  I just feel bad if I post in an FC not to join, so It won't do.




I post in HarukaHaruka Trigger FC but I never join.  Well since no one had noticed it so I got away with it.  Nah, joinage isn't all that important. _FCs are made for us to chat and meet some new friends, not to join. _


----------



## Raptor (Apr 26, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I post in HarukaHaruka Trigger FC but I never join.  Well since no one had noticed it so I got away with it.  Nah, joinage isn't all that important. _FCs are made for us to chat and meet some new friends, not to join. _



Still I don't feel comfortable.   If it's just to make a banner or to poke a friend it's ok.   But to talk...  hmm. Don't feel right.  

Yeah it's a "just me" thing.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Still I don't feel comfortable.   If it's just to make a banner or to poke a friend it's ok.   But to talk...  hmm. Don't feel right.
> 
> Yeah it's a "just me" thing.




OK, but hope you will visit there when you feel right.  Well, it's not like everyone must go there although it may seem that I had made it looks that way  But still Member FC Section is a great place to meet some friends.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2006)

You joined the occa fanclub Yasha, that's all that's really important.

And please ignore Maes Hughes.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks ^^

And I understand the fanboyism and all that


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> Lol... It's a trap...
> 
> Your post count won't go up much


 
i should bow to you today IA . 2019 , i'm speechless


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> i should bow to you today IA . 2019 , i'm speechless


 Yea right, 2019 is nothing compared to tonnes of people here.


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2006)

they had 5000 posts in a year , and you had 300 posts in a week IA


----------



## Twizted (Apr 27, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Yea right, 2019 is nothing compared to tonnes of people here.



Right. Check OniTasku's sig. He has a link to a list of the top 100 posters on the forum. Number 100 has 2600+ posts, and that goes all the way to the 27,000+ that Kira Yamato has.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> they had 5000 posts in a year , and you had 300 posts in a week IA


Hehe... Yea, that happens to me once in a while...

But I know Kira Yamato get about 700+ posts in a week on a regular basis 


			
				Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Right. Check OniTasku's sig. He has a link to a list of the top 100 posters on the forum. Number 100 has 2600+ posts, and that goes all the way to the 27,000+ that Kira Yamato has.


Now that's a lot of posts


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2006)

yep so many posts  They should all join Spambu or Spamasuki


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

Hehe... But the Spamasuki has a bad reputation...

Maybe they could join the SpamBu but only if it is not notorious


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2006)

hehe IA , Deery really wants you to join us .


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

Lol. Well, what do you guys do apart from spam? 

Are you officers or something?


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> Lol. Well, what do you guys do apart from spam?
> 
> Are you officers or something?


 
what do you do apart from spamming IA ? 

officers , nah , just because i was one of the first members . You can join now IA .


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

Lol... I'd be nuts to join right now...

I'm gonna let time pass a little before I join... I don't think my NF body can handle the stress of joining this instant


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah , just hope to see you in Spambu one day . hehe you crazy spammer


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 27, 2006)

damn it's been 6 months already...
welcome back to me...
for the ones who still remember me.. hello!

so this thread still lingers eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

I never knew there could be so much discussion over this topic :S

For those who aren't senior members...if you put as much time as you do in this thread as in other sections you'd be senior members by now


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I never knew there could be so much discussion over this topic :S
> 
> For those who aren't senior members...if you put as much time as you do in this thread as in other sections you'd be senior members by now


yup. take me for an example. i worked hard to be a senior member


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira's here.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

I didn't even realized there was a senior membership until a while ago


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I didn't even realized there was a senior membership until a while ago



it's there since... last year? yeah last year i think


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> it's there since... last year? yeah last year i think



Well the problem is that I never came here until a while ago.   And i usually take breaks once in a while when my job is killing me.   so no biggie.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2006)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> damn it's been 6 months already...
> welcome back to me...
> for the ones who still remember me.. hello!
> 
> so this thread still lingers eh?



Wow, it really has been quite a long time. Welcome back. 

I remember seeing you quite often and then you were gone. In anycase, welcome back and I hope to be seeing you around a bit more.

I'm going to have to agree with Kira on that sense. Get out and post, you guys. XP


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Wow, it really has been quite a long time. Welcome back.
> 
> I remember seeing you quite often and then you were gone. In anycase, welcome back and I hope to be seeing you around a bit more.
> 
> I'm going to have to agree with Kira on that sense. Get out and post, you guys. XP



true...it's like this place has become some exclusive convo thread where non-seniors and senior members _who haven't been activated yet _congregate and discuss senior membership items.  

I think I had 7,000 posts before senior membership even existed


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> true...it's like this place has become some exclusive convo thread where non-seniors and senior members _who haven't been activated yet _congregate and discuss senior membership items.
> 
> I think I had 7,000 posts before senior membership even existed


Lol... This thread is the business.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2006)

You and your damn craziness of posting, CJ.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

It's ok isn't it?   It's hard to find a good tread within the sea of bad treads.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> It's ok isn't it?   It's hard to find a good tread within the sea of bad treads.




But that would be suggesting that this is actually a good thread :S


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

Your posting abilities lack.... hatred.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> But that would be suggesting that this is actually a good thread :S



At least is better to talk about anything than to talk with guys saying that Neji was better than Gamabunta, don't u think??  Fanboys have invaded the Bleach and the Naruto sections, and that's where there are most treads.   

The Library 2nd floor and the 12 channel have good treads but they die when the series are over...  Same can be said of the Konoha Mall.  (there are fanboys here too  )  The NF cafe is a decent place tough, same as the off topic, Bath house and Fanclubs.   

Hmmm... how about an anti-fanboy club??? 



			
				K?ame said:
			
		

> Your posting abilities lack.... hatred.



Well not everyone can post 1380+ posts in less than a month


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2006)

@Raptor: I should think it'd be quite alright, as I do understand the difficulty of finding good threads to steadily post in.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

> Well not everyone can post 1380+ posts in less than a month



less than 2 weeks*


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> @Raptor: I should think it'd be quite alright, as I do understand the difficulty of finding good threads to steadily post in.



Yeah I recall a guy saying that Orochimaru was god and no matter what u said to him he tried to force his reasoning.   Somehow like LotU.   And those guys are becoming more and more common.    I don't really care about the post counts but now I like to hang around more in other places.   

Here for example.  the spammers are amusing and aren't hurting anyone so it's ok.  (us included )  



			
				K?ame said:
			
		

> less than 2 weeks*



And ur proud of that??  

I recall a guy in the gundam.net forums that posted about 1500 times in less than 3 or 4 days.   Haven't seen anyone like that yet.  Not even Kira Yamato.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm sure that in CJ's prime he used to post like that at times, now he's settled down a bit more and gets about 600-800 posts a week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> At least is better to talk about anything than to talk with guys saying that Neji was better than Gamabunta, don't u think??  Fanboys have invaded the Bleach and the Naruto sections, and that's where there are most treads.




Hence, why I haven't visited those sections since 2004  



> Hmmm... how about an anti-fanboy club???


Wait..wasn't there one before? O_O



> The Library 2nd floor and the 12 channel have good treads *but they die when the series are over*...  Same can be said of the Konoha Mall.  (there are fanboys here too  )  The NF cafe is a decent place tough, same as the off topic, Bath house and Fanclubs.



Tell that to the Mai Otome fans who still frequent that behemoth of a thread with 14,000+ posts and still going xDDD
And Konoha TV-12 is where I'm most active...that and the bathhouse. 
*I'm currently watching 10 spring anime '06 series*

ahmygoddess2
highschool girls
himiwari
kiba
Ouran High school host club
school rumble 2nd term
Simoun 
Soul Link
Strawberry Panic
The Melancholoy of Haruhi Suzumiya

*As well as contuning series:*

Karin
Bleach
Eyeshield 21
Yakitate Japan
Fate/ Stay Night
I's Pure

*And then's the series that just wrapped up
*
Magikano
Mai Otome
Kaga Kara Mamoru
Kashimashi

These aren't all the anime that I watch...I watch many more anime series, but these are the ones which I discuss over in that section.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2006)

Mai-Otome thread: 18, 637 posts. I cannot even begin to imagine how that is possible as it dwarfs all other threads in that section. I knew it was popular, but _wow_. Also...looks like you got quite a few posts out of that thread, CJ. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

@Raptor: Well, I own a couple of those threads, so I'm quite active in them ^_^

Threads I own in that section:

Himiwari
School Rumble: 2nd Term
Magikano
High School Girls
Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~
I's Pure 
Yugioh 

Good thing we have the same taste in anime ^_^

And I noticed your active in the Fate/Stay Night and AMG threads. 
I have nearly a 1000 posts in the FSN section, however in the AMG2 thread I only post after seeing the episode, but bow afterwards when manga talk starts =/

@Oni: I have 4,000+ posts in the Mai Otome thread because I was very enthusiastic about the series  

and I've noticed in about 5 other threads, I have over 1,000 posts xDDD


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> @Raptor: Well, I own a couple of those threads, so I'm quite active in them ^_^
> 
> Threads I own in that section:
> 
> ...



Dunno about the same taste.  I collect everything I see even if it's the greatest crap.  Tough i lost 400 gb when my pc fried less than a month ago 



> And I noticed your active in the Fate/Stay Night and AMG threads.
> I have nearly a 1000 posts in the FSN section, however in the AMG2 thread I only post after seeing the episode, but bow afterwards when manga talk starts =/



Why?  It isn't a bad thing, it's just that people are curious bout the manga.   I just hope they don't screw up the anime.



> @Oni: I have 4,000+ posts in the Mai Otome thread because I was very enthusiastic about the series
> 
> and I've noticed in about 5 other threads, I have over 1,000 posts xDDD



Are u happy for that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Dunno about the same taste.  I collect everything I see even if it's the greatest crap.  Tough i lost 400 gb when my pc fried less than a month ago



I collect many anime as well...regardless of appeal. (i.e. To Heart: Remember the memories, To Heart 2, Da Capo: Season 1 & 2, Canvas2, Love Hina: season, christmas special, and Love Hina again, Love, Love, Please Teacher, Amaenaide, Futokai, REC, Peach Girl) 
And of course School Rumble and Ahmygoddess seasons 1. 
All those aforementioned series are anime I've watched within the last 3 months.

Some of them were better than others ^_^

The ones I like: I make 2 copies. One for my external Hard Drive and the other on DVD.

Everything else gets burned on DVD. No exceptions. Nothing I watch ever gets thrashed. I went through 2-50 pack DVD's this year alone O_O



> Why?  It isn't a bad thing, it's just that people are curious bout the manga.   I just hope they don't screw up the anime.



It's just that I feel lost and complacent and even urged to read the manga to understand the conversation in the anime thread concerning the manga. Usually rules are that manga talk is saved for the manga threads, but it's a pretty loose rule, that even I break in other threads, so it's pretty common in other sections (i.e. Otome, Black Cat, ect...)



> Are u happy for that



Which part? Liking the Otome series, or being active in many threads? O_O


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

See Kira...? This is clearly the number 1 convo thread 

Even you're hooked now.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I collect many anime as well...regardless of appeal. (i.e. To Heart: Remember the memories, To Heart 2, Da Capo: Season 1 & 2, Canvas2, Love Hina: season, christmas special, and Love Hina again, Love, Love, Please Teacher, Amaenaide, Futokai, REC, Peach Girl)
> And of course School Rumble and Ahmygoddess seasons 1.
> All those aforementioned series are anime I've watched within the last 3 months.



Same boes here.   i even have all the la blue girl collection, tough i've never seen it.  



> Some of them were better than others ^_^



Like everything in life.



> The ones I like: I make 2 copies. One for my external Hard Drive and the other on DVD.
> 
> Everything else gets burned on DVD. No exceptions. Nothing I watch ever gets thrashed. I went through 2-50 pack DVD's this year alone O_O



I don't do that simply 'cause i'm stuck in my pc the whole day.   My work is about fixing databases whenever they call me or send me an email, so it's easier to have them here.   

The bad part is that there are some days when i have absolutely nothing to do and I can't get out since I have a baby to take care of.   .   So for those times I prefer to have them around instead of looking for them in dvds.   

But that's why I lost them too. .   not everything but 2 hard drives fried 




> It's just that I feel lost and complacent and even urged to read the manga to understand the conversation in the anime thread concerning the manga. Usually rules are that manga talk is saved for the manga threads, but it's a pretty loose rule, that even I break in other threads, so it's pretty common in other sections (i.e. Otome, Black Cat, ect...)



I understand that.  tough for me it's better to read the manga first. 




> Which part? Liking the Otome series, or being active in many threads? O_O



Being so active.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Same boes here.   i even have all the la blue girl collection, tough i've never seen it.



Don't get me started on H-movies because I have quite a collection to rival even the most seasoned veterans  



> I understand that.  tough for me it's better to read the manga first.



I usually read the manga after watching the first few episodes of the anime. Uusually if the anime is good, then the manga is probably better, IMO.





> Being so active.



That's what I get for having such a huge gap between my Master's Program and PhD program xDD

I didn't want to go straight into the PhD programs after I graduated so, I took half a year off. ^_^



> I don't do that simply 'cause i'm stuck in my pc the whole day.   My work is about fixing databases whenever they call me or send me an email, so it's easier to have them here.
> 
> The bad part is that there are some days when i have absolutely nothing to do and I can't get out since I have a baby to take care of.   .   So for those times I prefer to have them around instead of looking for them in dvds.



Oh...well, the ones I burn on DVD I'll most likely never watch unless my friends want to borrow/watch the episodes. Most of my anime, that I'll rewatch remains on my hard drive or external hard drive. Heck, I even have the Sailor Moon Stars series on my external drive, which I watch twice already this year. And I've had those episodes for nearly two years. 


@Gokou: Damn you..I was tricked =/


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I never knew there could be so much discussion over this topic :S
> 
> For those who aren't senior members...if you put as much time as you do in this thread as in other sections you'd be senior members by now


That doesn't go for all of us, Kira.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Don't get me started on H-movies because I have quite a collection to rival even the most seasoned veterans



Do u have New Angel??  that's the only H i've seen that I liked. 



> I usually read the manga after watching the first few episodes of the anime. Uusually if the anime is good, then the manga is probably better, IMO.



I guess that for me it's what I get first.



> That's what I get for having such a huge gap between my Master's Program and PhD program xDD
> 
> I didn't want to go straight into the PhD programs after I graduated so, I took half a year off. ^_^



No wonder.  a lot of free time.   that's a blessing let me tell ya.



> Oh...well, the ones I burn on DVD I'll most likely never watch unless my friends want to borrow/watch the episodes. Most of my anime, that I'll rewatch remains on my hard drive or external hard drive. Heck, I even have the Sailor Moon Stars series on my external drive, which I watch twice already this year. And I've had those episodes for nearly two years.



I don't let anyone borrow them, since they usually don't give it back. 



> @Gokou: Damn you..I was tricked =/



U weren't.   that's what I meant when I said to come here to talk.   U find good talkers here too ya know


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> See Kira...? This is clearly the number 1 convo thread
> 
> Even you're hooked now.


 
see , IA ? i told ya . Kira and others should join Spamasuki right away .


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> see , IA ? i told ya . Kira and others should join Spamasuki right away .



And what exactly is Spamsuki anyway??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Do u have New Angel??  that's the only H i've seen that I liked.



I haven't seen that one. Thanks for the heads up. *I'll search out and downlaod it* ^_^



> U weren't.   that's what I meant when I said to come here to talk.   U find good talkers here too ya know



I just adapt well to different sections ^_^



> No wonder.  a lot of free time.   that's a blessing let me tell ya.



yeah, I took 6 months off after I got my Bachelor's degree but got bored quickly and was glad to be back in school and now boredom is starting to set in once again ><

Most of my friends are too busy with work and school  



> I don't let anyone borrow them, since they usually don't give it back.



I always make sure to make a backup DVD of the series I lend out. My motto is don't expect to get back what you lend ^_^
In other words I need at least 1 days notice from a friend before they can borrow my anime. I make a copy and don't really expect to get it back. And if by some miracle I do get it back...I could always give it to another firend instead of making yet another copy.

and Spamsuki is an evil organization bent on world forum domination. Joining such an organization would go against my prinicples of being a mod and just a plain member in general.



			
				Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> That doesn't go for all of us, Kira.



What part? You don't put in time into this thread or other sections? If person a person decides to spend 2 hours in this section instead of another sub-forum then it is a potential lost, because that time could have been spent eslewhere.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I haven't seen that one. Thanks for the heads up. *I'll search out and downlaod it* ^_^



good luck finding it then.  It was as hard as hell for me tough.  Mind you the first ep is censored. (well not censored but u can't see the whole deal).  the rest are in all their H glory.



> I just adapt well to different sections ^_^



Yeah i can see that.



> yeah, I took 6 months off after I got my Bachelor's degree but got bored quickly and was glad to be back in school and now boredom is starting to set in once again ><
> 
> Most of my friends are too busy with work and school



i wish I could do that. 



> I always make sure to make a backup DVD of the series I lend out. My motto is don't expect to get back what you lend ^_^
> In other words I need at least 1 days notice from a friend before they can borrow my anime. I make a copy and don't really expect to get it back. And if by some miracle I do get it back...I could always give it to another firend instead of making yet another copy.



Don't let them borrow it in the first place then 



> and Spamsuki is an evil organization bent on world forum domination. Joining such an organization would go against my prinicples of being a mod and just a plain member in general.



doesn't really say me anything.  What does it do? it's an FC or anything???


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> good luck finding it then.  It was as hard as hell for me tough.  Mind you the first ep is censored. (well not censored but u can't see the whole deal).  the rest are in all their H glory.


Hmmh...I like a challenge. I'll see if anyone in the BH has any leads. 



> i wish I could do that.



Well, I have no kids, bills or general responsibilities, so I have the edge in that regard. And I stave off those student loan people by getting right back into school before my deferrment peroid is up  



> doesn't really say me anything.  What does it do? it's an FC or anything???



I'm kind of vague about it, because even I don't know what they really stand for, but some of their members have been "rep disabled" for rep abuse and they post a lot in the agony thread, which is just random talk to the ultimate level. And it's not an official group...but more like an loosely associated group of members who have been marked with that label. 

Try this link to gain a little more insight into the group and I'm sure you'll get a good laugh. Susan-o makes pretty good comics xD

[Mishicorp] KIBA 04 [174.3MB] ED264709.avi




> Don't let them borrow it in the first place then



I like converting my friends into anime watchers and enjoy when they like the same series I do..so I always view it as more of a public service announcement. ^_^


----------



## Yondy (Apr 27, 2006)

*Is too lazy to join the current conversation.




			
				Raptor said:
			
		

> It's up to how much time u've been in the forums.   U get to meet more and more people.




Was that directed at me? I'm already in.... 7 member Fcs, and I joined in January.. =3


----------



## Twizted (Apr 27, 2006)

Jeeeeesus Christ! *_sorry attempt at a monty python quote_*

Every time I come back here this conversation gets more involved!


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> *Is too lazy to join the current conversation.
> 
> Was that directed at me? I'm already in.... 7 member Fcs, and I joined in January.. =3



Ehmm..  I don't remember  



			
				Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Jeeeeesus Christ! *sorry attempt at a monty python quote*
> 
> Every time I come back here this conversation gets more involved!



Yeah wanna join??


----------



## Twizted (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Ehmm..  I don't remember
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wanna join??



LoL, I'm in and out. I'm at school right now, so I can't stay sustained. I'll poke my head in now and again to see how its going. XD


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2006)

Twizt , you have taken a part in here . And you sir are spamming this thread away


----------



## Yondy (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice new ava Twizzy


----------



## Twizted (Apr 27, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Twizt , you have taken a part in here . And you sir are spamming this thread away



XDDD that's rich coming from you 




			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Nice new ava Twizzy



Thanks


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

Yep... That avy is great.

Time to check this thread to see who's been posting way to much in it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 27, 2006)

You take this thing to seriously, its a privelge not something to be abused.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

Lol... Who's abusing what?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah so whats's going on?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 27, 2006)

People spamming the hell out of the forum to make it 2, 000.....


----------



## Neji (Apr 27, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> Yeah so whats's going on?


 
haha im as confused as you are


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

@ Shunsui: You mean spamming the whole of NF?

If so how do you know exactly who is spamming the entire forum around here?

 I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

Gokou stop the spamming sheesh.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 27, 2006)

You can talk *Mr. 125.44 posts per day!*


----------



## Yondy (Apr 27, 2006)

I only have 17 posts average per day, so don't call me a spammer. =3


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 27, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I only have 17 posts average per day, so don't call me a spammer. =3




...Whoa!... where did you found ALL those interesting threads! ... It's very hard for someone with a handicap like mine ...


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Apr 27, 2006)

Well then I guess that means I best get to work.

Matt


----------



## Yondy (Apr 27, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...Whoa!... where did you found ALL those interesting threads! ... It's very hard for someone with a handicap like mine ...




I wasn't aware handicaps were able to animated stuff :amazed

XD


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

He hears where the picturs go.

or something.


----------



## bonmido (Apr 27, 2006)

im smarter than all of you, i signed up 2 months ago and left it alone so when im active i wont have to wait an entire 4 months! hahahahaha


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

> im smarter than all of you, i signed up 2 months ago and left it alone so when im active i wont have to wait an entire 4 months! hahahahaha



Or you could have just been active and already been a senior member by now O.o;?


----------



## Neji (Apr 27, 2006)

..you still have to wait 4 months............he just wants to knock off the time requirment to start posting


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 27, 2006)

That's wierd at least get a couple hundred posts in to knock off some time.


----------



## Neji (Apr 27, 2006)

ok ive come to a conclusion that im gonna slow down with my posts and make them better.......since i still hvae to wait 5 1/2 weeks and i only need around 250 posts sooo uhhhm yea im leaving im bored lol


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm 1140 posts away and moving at a rate of 4 posts per day. Simple calculation shows that I have to wait until April 2007 to get the big avatar. o_O


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

250 more........i just have to do 10 posts a day so i can be SM at the same time for my posts and time to be completed


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

> I'm 1140 posts away and moving at a rate of *4 *posts per day. Simple calculation shows that I have to wait until April 2007 to get the big avatar. o_O



How can you only post 4 posts a day? I make that in like a minute.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 28, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I'm 1140 posts away and moving at a rate of 4 posts per day. Simple calculation shows that I have to wait until April 2007 to get the big avatar. o_O


That sucks Yasha, I'd be pist if I were you .


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I'm 1140 posts away and moving at a rate of 4 posts per day. Simple calculation shows that I have to wait until April 2007 to get the big avatar. o_O



I make 30 posts every day


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> How can you only post 4 posts a day? I make that in like a minute.


You so dumb  

 "Only one post can be made every 30 seconds. Behold."


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

gokou why are you always doing that chidori thing and making a weird quote? i saw u do that in a thread like a minute ago....


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

> You so dumb
> 
> "Only one post can be made every 30 seconds. Behold."



Kisame samehada sucks up time from the forum... Duh


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Quit Spaming This Topic should be Senior Members Spam Fest


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Quit Spaming This Topic should be Senior Members Spam Fest


Dude! You ain't even a senior member yet  j/k

@ Neji Itachi: I know man... Just a bad habit 

@ Kisame: Ugh, yea right!? Like that's plausible!


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

> @ Kisame: Ugh, yea right!? Like that's plausible!



Samehada can do anything.

You didn't see when it created the universe?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Damn... I think I must have missed that chapter!

Some arses keep neg repping me! I'm so gonna get them


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Dude! You ain't even a senior member yet  j/k
> 
> @ Neji Itachi: I know man... Just a bad habit
> 
> @ Kisame: Ugh, yea right!? Like that's plausible!



But I have A bigger Avatar so there..J/k I could Care less if you spam in here or not


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> But I have A bigger Avatar so there..J/k I could Care less if you spam in here or not


My avatar is bigger than yours!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> My avatar is bigger than yours!



Yeah By -25 pixels lol


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

You smartarse!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

lol Thats True


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Who keeps on neg reping you Goky|TM|? =O


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Yondy what does that say?

I don't know who negs me, they're anonymous 

One day I'll find 'em though


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

You can just ask a mod gokou lol


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Just Ask and admin everytime I get neged for no reason I ask them and they give me a list of whos doing it and then I get my revenge. and Thats what Onitasku Did to me and he hit me hard.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

What did Oni do? =O

@Goky, I'm gona call you Goky, I make up little nick names for all of my friends. 

(TM)


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol... And you TM it as well!

Kisame are you crazy! Finding out who negged me without help from an admin is part of my training!


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

I could just use samehada to suck the neg rep from you.

But Im tired.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

, what are you training for? =O


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> What did Oni do? =O
> 
> @Goky, I'm gona call you Goky, I make up little nick names for all of my friends.
> 
> (TM)



Oni Neg Reped Me Because I accidentally mistaken him for some one else and I Neged Him


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

@ Kisame: But that will just crappen my training.

You lack stamina as well, I'm surprised.

@ Yondy: I'm training for fun


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

hmmmm yea.......i always lose track once i leave, well uhhmmm....where do i start? hi everyone?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Sup Neji Tachi Lol...

Did you say you'll be changing your name soon?


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

i might i was thinking of it........but i was also thinking that i wanna stay original becuase if i change it its gonna be Uchiha_Ita¢hi and i'll end up being like poeple like Yøndaime and Kîšame


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

People like us? Wtf is that suposed to mean?


----------



## White Fox (Apr 28, 2006)

Wait your not a senior member..And yet you got the pic


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

uuuhm people like with a characters name just with weird symbols in it


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah yondaime why your name all funny


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> uuuhm people like with a characters name just with weird symbols in it



Is that so? :}}} {{:::{:{;[:[: {: {: {: {: {:{:


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Karison, who are you talking about?


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

uhhhhhmm.........well u dont really get it but ok whatever u win  back to the whole SM subject, Gokou arent you gonna get ur huge avatar by the end of this weekend or so?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm know what you're trying to say, and I'm saying that it's retarded. -_-


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol... Dunno about that Neji...

I need to get anoter image before I can do that... Hmm... I might as well start searching for one now.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I could help, what kind of pic? I have plenty of fanart.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Hah... I bet you don't have Gokou Super Saiyajin, like the one I have already.


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

wait...........are you gonna stick to the thing where if you dont get 3000 posts by the end of the month you have to post your real age?! lol


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol... Yea, I nearly forgot about that one... Yondy...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... Yea, I nearly forgot about that one... Yondy...




*Cough *Cough

*Picks up Brain affecty looking thing that affect brains . . . 

Opps, nvm, I have no DBZ Fanart =X


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol... You're 7 posts away from 2,000 chop chop 

We deserve to know your age by now !


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Nope, you don't deserve anything 

Here's a hint -

I'm in between the ages of 10 - 24 =O

XP


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol... That clue is just a giveaway...

Give us a more challenging one...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Yondaime your 13-16 since you live with your parents


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

i kno gosh your posting everywhere...wherever i go your the last post


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Yondaime is the akatsuki leader.


Wait wrong thread.  Wait if this is the wrong thread why did i post this?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Who Me or Gokou


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

10-24 is 98% of the ppl on NF whta kind of hint is that?!


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Some people who are 19 live with their parents.

And fuck, that's a valuable clue.

<<


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Wait are you saying your 19 living with your parents


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

I live alone at the moment 

Yondy, you're 19?


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Who Me or Gokou


 

nah yondaime is trying like crazy to get the 2000 posts


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

So Do I Gokou ........
I see Neji

Everyone Quit Posting at once


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

No, I'm saying people that are 19 still live with their parents, since Pulpy said that I must be 13-16, but people that are 17, 18, and 19 still live with their parents.

Did I just repeat myself?

EDIT- You being Sarcastic Neji?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep... The pain of living alone 

Sometimes it sucks...

EDIT: So Yondy, you're between 13 and 16...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Yep... The pain of living alone
> 
> Sometimes it sucks...
> 
> EDIT: So Yondy, you're between 13 and 16...



Sometimes But I enjoy When my Girlfriend Comes over sometimes


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not telling ><

And .... how can I answer this so I don't sound suspicious?


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

well idk if its just for the threads i go on that u post in but i noticed u posted in every thread i went on lately......and crazy guess..your 45?!


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I said I was younger then...23.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> well idk if its just for the threads i go on that u post in but i noticed u posted in every thread i went on lately......and crazy guess..your 45?!



I see what you mean Every art area I ago He has posted already in the topic
your 16


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Heh... You're luck you get your girlfriend to come over pulp...

I get everyone but my girlfriend to come over... She lacks somewhat... But it's good cos I have my freedom


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

i kno thats why the key word was *crazy* guess.......so uhhmm someone else give a good guess i give up


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Why don't we try and Guess Neji's age? =p


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Yondy is 15!

Neji is... Hmm... 14?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Both are 13 they act it lol


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

How do I act it? Unlike Neji, I can type.


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

wow.... ok whatever gokou wins now back to yondaime


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Fuck you guys, I'm going to bed ]=<


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

My bad Neji...

You're really 17!

Nite Yondy.


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

at least where do u live to know what time it is over there!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Good night Y?ndaime
neji your 14!!!!! lol j/k


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not going to bed, but change the damn subject =[


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

yea you still have to may 1st to spill the beans...........uhhmmm well i see your gonna be SM in around 9 days or so..


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

I live in Birmingham, UK at the moment and it's 4.32am.

I know, I'm nocturnal


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

lol wow....i live in NJ US and its only 11:36 PM


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I live In Canada, in some igloo up North, and I don't know what time it is.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Cool... When are you guys looking to go to bed?

The later you go... The later you'll wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> *I'm not going to bed*, but change the damn subject =[


Gokou

My house its 10:33pm


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm hours ahead of all you guys !


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Whenever the Moon is in full view, and the Polar bears come out XD


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

^ Sounds like a real safe place


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

lol pulp must live in the timeslot between texas and flordia...........dam now another question..where does yondaime live? lol


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I told you, in some Igloo.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

he lives in canada its in .com's Nationality thread


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol...

My time is GMT (DST).


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Shit, more Info about me revealed ]=<

My time is CAT (DOG).


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

ahhh ok i guess he's a spy or something and his mission is to spy on natuo fans or something and has to keep a secret profile...so you're a male from ages 10-23 and lives in an igloo


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol... I don't think Yondy like being in the spotlight all the time...

Let's give Yondy a break for now...


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Shit, more Info about me revealed ]=<
> 
> My time is CAT (DOG).


 

is that suppose to be funny?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

About damn time.

Tell us about your life, Goky.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah lets give the dude who's 10-23 and lives in an igloo a break lol j/k


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

ok ok gokou uhhmm whats up?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 28, 2006)

Neji, where's p-town?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Me... I'm just spamming like a mad man...

Well, at least I was about half an hour ago... Lol. Spamming is a fun waste of time...

What's happening on your side?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

P = Pot. Pot town = Land of the Hippies.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 28, 2006)

Yondy wants to marry a 6 month old


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Neji, where's p-town?


 
paterson NJ...i gotta change my location  



p.s-yondaime stop making corny jokes! lol jk


----------



## Sieg (Apr 28, 2006)

wtf is paterson?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Yondy wants to marry a 6 month old




She's just so hot I can't keep myself away.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Yondy wants to marry a 6 month old



Wtf did I miss something


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

I missed a ton of stuff...

But I still know one thing...

I exist!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 28, 2006)

Yondy, don't talk in the other thread or it'll get trashed...


btw, *takes out crossbow*


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

LMFAo

I think we're all high

There was some other thread, me and prime we're spamming, I'm taking his daughter to africa.

EDIT- Alright fine we'll spam in this thread.

wtf, you have a cross bow? I want one, where did you get it?

XDDDD


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Whats With this Random/Spammy Shit I cant think Straight lol


----------



## Neji (Apr 28, 2006)

i changed my location! hmmm i was thinking of changing my avatar to the geico gecko


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Wtf? siegprime you have a daughter too?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 28, 2006)

Not really 

I only have a 6 month niece. Her pic's in my profile.
Don't know why


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I dunno.... man.... I;m ired....

Damn, did you guys giime drugs or something?

Yeah, we're in Africa.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I dunno.... man.... I;m ired....
> 
> Damn, did you guys giime drugs or something?
> 
> Yeah, we're in Africa.



You guys are in africa at this moment Bullshit Canadian lol 
J/k about the canadian crack


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... I see. I can't believe that one day I'll be a father...


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll be the father of many
Travel the world and leave my seed at every doorstep
Thats my dream


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... I see. I can't believe that one day I'll be a father...



You Probably Wont its a 89% chance youll have a child first need to get married or get your girl friend pregnant and i doubt your ready for that


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh noes, I just go dissed. . . , I'm too lazy to reply

You guys are so funny.

Goky . . . I hope t-..... no. I won't say that.

XDD

Yo Prime, when you travel the world, can you help me out from my Igloo?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> You Probably Wont its a 89% chance youll have a child first need to get married or get your girl friend pregnant and i doubt your ready for that


Lol... I ain't ready for anything.

@ Yondy: I'll find out what you were gonna say there too


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Oh noes, I just go dissed. . . , *I'm too lazy to reply*
> 
> You guys are so funny.
> 
> ...



You just Replyed Dummy lol j/k


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

@ Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Stop dissing mee 

@Goky, it's too inapropriate for here >>


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Im tired of Burning on Yøndaime and besides hes a friend anyways whos next lol


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

And why the hell aven't you quoted me in your sig yet Goky? These are precious moments, you'll never see me this off guard, drunk tired and sllepy ever again.

EDIT_make it Neji


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

@Yondi
I'll bring the Icepick and some syrup for us.

Btw, i had a near scare with a possible pregnancy once. No one wants to go through that.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Wait siegprime are you a girl
Im Confused some body slap me


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> And why the hell aven't you quoted me in your sig yet Goky? These are precious moments, you'll never see me this off guard, *drunk *tired and sllepy ever again.


 

ok so drunk....another clue, either he illegally drinks which will make him 17-19 around there or if he's a good boy (or whatever country is the drinking age) he's 21-22


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a dude. 
You don't need a uterus to have a heartattack about a possible pregnancy.


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

^ yea meaning like u almost got someone else pregnant duhh


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Damn you, catching me off guard.. Dude, I'm under 20 

I'm in between 10 - 19, then again, I could be just faking being drunk


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> ok so drunk....another clue, either he illegally drinks which will make him 17-19 around there or if he's a good boy (or whatever country is the drinking age) he's 21-22



He's lying hes only 16


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ok i give up leave him alone..........for now


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

In Quebec, the legal drinking age is 17 (or 16).


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ok ok just go and finish your 2 posts so u can brag about it already


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Yondy's a 45 year old man with a thing for giant jugs and fast moving guys.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Im Tired Im going to Sleep Peace You Random/Spammers


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm so tired...


@Prime... . . . ..... XD

@Neji, I must make you suffer


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Goodnight Pulp...

What are we talking about now?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm ran outta things to talk about....i wonder wheres dotcom?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol..... what is SpamBu exactly?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm good question i was gonna ask that


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

SpamBu are like the Sapamasuki... without the repwhoring!

And that's all I know 

Anyway, I'm the last SpamBu Captain and I will recruit spammers who can spam like me...

My squad is called the Dragonball Squad, but I have no members for it yet...

They need to be scouted


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Is there a Yondaimetard Squad?

And all you do is spam?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ooooooo and what are the benefits from this "SpamBu"


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

@neji
You slowly become emo


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Well... Yondaimetard FC... I dunno... I need to check... But there probably ain't...

And umm... All we do is spam 

Neji... Benefits of SpamBu? I don't get any benefits  I dunno about the other captains though...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

..... K, I'll be back in 12 hours/ me need sleep.

I'll join this SpamBu tomorrow. =3

Night everyone.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Goodnight


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

*Gets into bed with yondy*


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ahhhh well im also gonna go in a little bit, but im still gonna stay awhile


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Ergh, dude!

Anyway, what is that thing in the jar? Is it Cell from Dragonball Z?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Internet fad.

Its a fetus from fetus mart.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

I see...

That thing is ugly... You like carrying that around with you everywhere you go?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

i saw blind itachi's little fetus thing lol


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes i do. I always change the gif under my sig every so often.
BI's was made ilegally 
I had to tell him to get permission.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmmm... Well I won't lie to you... That thing is in no way adorable.

What's everyone up to now?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

bored and running out of topics to talk about


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol. Do you know how big this forum is?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Talk about tentacle rape


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Tentacle rape?

Female humans and Octopuses?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Octopuse girls. 

I saw a few and they freaked the crap out of me.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Octopus girls!? Why were you looking at them ?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont feel like posting things in other threads right now...people get mad if its off topic and im too tired to post anything that makes sense right now


----------



## Raptor (Apr 29, 2006)

Why is it that every time I come here there's always like 4 pages more??


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Curiosity.
What's wrong with that?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh... The curiosity... Nothing wrong with that ! Lol.

This thread doesn't want to stay still... And it's easy to post in.


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

its the 1st thread right on top of the homepage too


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Wasn't this thread dead until Yondy, fat NIN... whatever it is, and Neji started posting?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

yes yes thanks to us we revived it..............it all started when i only had 800 posts and i said i would surpass yondaime and fat nin......so far i only beat fat nin


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... I expected you guys to surpass me easily too...

Guess I expected too much


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

7 pages more, i have nothing to say , you guys are so crazy amazing


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

lol i slowed down becuase everyone told me too  i wold have maybe 1900 by now


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol. It was a team effort


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

oh team work does make some sense , huh ?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Yea... We had to work together to make this many new pages


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

teamwork=spam


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

nah , spam needs teamwork


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Not really. Just yesterday i spammed 70 posts in a row in the agony.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Exactly... Spam = The result of teamwork


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

yes and 3 people is enough for a good team becuase im leaving ok?! ok ill see you guys like 2morrow night or whenever! ok bye


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah seig , i had a look around the Agony thread yesterday , and it brought dawn to me about how talented you are in spamming


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I do loves to spams 
I'll start here more seriously tomorrow.


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

well i wonder if you guys all get serious , how many more pages this will get XD


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Goodnight Neji...

This thread could get about another 8 more pages by the end of tomorrow


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> This thread could get about another 8 more pages by the end of tomorrow


 
make it 10 , you lazy spammer


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... Well I'm sorry I haven't met your spamming expectations vanh-sama


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

only in this thread 

on the whole forum , you've surpassed me . yep, i should go back to the Losers FC and sometimes poke my nose in to see how you're doing :sleepy


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

What would you be doing in the Loser FC? Except for losing time?


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

What would you be doing in here? Except for losing time?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> *Gets into bed with yondy*




Was that you? =O


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Goodnight Neji...
> 
> This thread could get about another 8 more pages by the end of tomorrow



Yeah If it Doesnt get closed by then


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol, seriously, why do they let us post here? O_o


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

IM telling the mods on you guys.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Shut up Kîšame before I slap your ass back to where you came from. lol j/k


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Off Suject-

I finally have 2000 posts


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

congratulations I want to ask a question how many posts do you make in all everday


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

My average is 17

But now, my actual average is .... like 30-ish.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

mine is 30 or above


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Lol, seriously, why do they let us post here? O_o



I think as long no flaming or immense spamming occurs, it should be okay considering the post count isn't in effect here (though, it used to be).


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I think as long no flaming or immense spamming occurs, it should be okay considering the post count isn't in effect here *(though, it used to be)*.


I think That was the only reason I was posting here at first I still don't know why Im posting here now


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Haha, look back the last 20 pages, nothing but spam .


----------



## Dynasty (Apr 29, 2006)

isent 3000 rep a lil to much O___O

btw i`m on this site for bout almost 2 years haha just noticed the forum a week ago


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Not at all, I had that amount ....the 1st week I was here.

And a guy just repped me with 900 rep points.

It says you joined April 06.

=3


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

I was Idle I Joined on Oct 2005 but didnt post much


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

Dynasty said:
			
		

> isent 3000 rep a lil to much O___O
> 
> btw i`m on this site for bout almost 2 years haha just noticed the forum a week ago



You'll soon learn the ways of reputation. 3,000 rep. really _isn't_ that much. I mean, my reputation-altering power (+) is about 3,000 rep alone (haven't checked in a while, it might be more like 4,000 rep now). Then of course, my reputation altering power (-) is half of my (+).


----------



## Slips (Apr 29, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> You'll soon learn the ways of reputation. 3,000 rep. really _isn't_ that much. I mean, my reputation-altering power (+) is about 3,000 rep alone (haven't checked in a while, it might be more like 4,000 rep now). Then of course, my reputation altering power (-) is half of my (+).




Thats one wthing i could never be arsed to work out 

38000 rep points what ever my posts are been here since novembe
/me gets calculater i wanna know so I can see if neg repping Yondaime would be worth it 

/me runs


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, according to Dani's (Blue) reputation formula (which I used):



> *Q. How many points do I give with each reputation?*
> 
> -For every *7* days, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
> -For every *75* posts, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
> ...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Thats one wthing i could never be arsed to work out
> 
> 38000 rep points what ever my posts are been here since novembe
> /me gets calculater i wanna know so I can see if neg repping Yondaime would be worth it
> ...



You can't affect me  =p


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey OniTasku do the math for my reputaion altering power i'm too lazy. lol let me find a Calculator and do the math


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, tell me exactly how many points you have and I'll do it. =|


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

The equation?

Rep/75+Posts/50+Days/7=Rep Power


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

22378 points total lets see how fast you can do it, my human Calculator budy.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

How about me? XD

1 sec .... I have to see how much rep I have.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Damn that sucks, thanks Oni


----------



## Slips (Apr 29, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Well, I just quickly did mine, and apparently I have a rep-altering (+) power of 5,855.
> 
> I'll do yours right now.




eeeek

/me note to self dont piss off Oni


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

DOULBE POST NONJ UTSU!

49381


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> DOULBE POST NONJ UTSU!
> 
> 49381



I'll have it done in just a few minutes.


----------



## Slips (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> DOULBE POST NONJ UTSU!
> 
> 49381




Lies its higher


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I made yondy celestial


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

XDD, I just got repped twice, now it's

50949

XDDD


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

What He was a Luminary I Need more Rep. lol


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Bunch of repwhores


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

I know 

Umm, guys, I have a question. Am I the only one who can't see the other person's rep rank? It doesen't show up for me O_o


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> eeeek
> 
> /me note to self dont piss off Oni



Trust me you dont want to piss him off I did it once and he killed me.  Luckly Jef brought me back.  .


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

Sometimes you just have to refresh the page and then move your mouse over the green bars and let it idle.

Edit: Ah yes; I remember you were spamming or something and I negged you. Though, Jef's reputation FAR surpasses mine, as he's in the 350,000+ rep range and I'm only in the 250,000+ rep-range. Also, he has more posts than me. XD


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Yondy, do you hover your cursor over the green bar?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

The green bar being the rep bar?

Yeah, it's never shown up O_o

This is all I see


Yøndaime
Trucker Hat Yondaime


Ninja Rank:
ANBU Captain

Join Date: Jan 2006
Location: Some Igloo.
Posts: 2,016


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Rep for Dummies:

Cursor static for few seconds and;


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol, no one ever told me that >_>


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

That you're god?


----------



## Slips (Apr 29, 2006)

works for me 

​


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Slips has to get all fancy


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Same Here


----------



## Slips (Apr 29, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Slips has to get all fancy



Dam right after all that took me all of 2 minutes was hard work


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Took me less lol


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm just too lazy.


----------



## RockLee (Apr 29, 2006)

Please calculate mine. I've tried, but either the old measuring system is outdated or I'm doing the math wrong.

 				139055


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

OniTasku is that all you do is go to work and sit on the computer. I wouldnt mind doing that


----------



## RockLee (Apr 29, 2006)

Actually, he could do that using Paint. Whatever.

Also, being in front of a computer as a job? Dreary.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Please calculate mine. I've tried, but either the old measuring system is outdated or I'm doing the math wrong.
> 
> 139055



Your rep-altering (+) power is roughly 2,881.

On the subject matter of my job: I work part-time at a toy store where I am essentially the co-manager. I've worked here for about 2 years now. I clean the store, tend the register, do inventory, stock, enter items into the computer and deal with customer service. Thankfully it's not too terribly busy right now. The only downside is that I don't get a break until the near end of work (as my shift consists of 9 AM - 5:30 PM, a 8.5 hour work day).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Well, I just quickly did mine, and apparently I have a rep-altering (+) power of 5,855.
> 
> I'll do yours right now.




If that's true, then I'm way off on my calculations, because the number I get for my rep power is smaller than that :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Though...for some reason I have a feeilng that Dani's formula is off. I actually think my reputation-power is more equivilant to about 3,000 rather than 5,000.
> 
> Check you current rep and then see how much it goes up.




I wasn't talking about your rep power...I was caculating my own and was I was way off. 

The rep talk in this thread must officially stop sinse, it's liable to to get members in trouble.  

It's not rep power itself that will get people in trouble but the potential for members to use the opportunity to rep each other in this thread. It's a very slippery slope and I don't want to see anyone get in trouble...O_O


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> The equation?
> 
> Rep/75+Posts/50+Days/7=Rep Power


This is the right calculation by the way guys 

EDIT: RockLee your pos repping power is 1969.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about your rep power...I was caculating my own and was I was way off.
> 
> The rep talk in this thread must officially stop sinse, it's liable to to get members in trouble.
> 
> It's not rep power itself that will get people in trouble but the potential for members to use the opportunity to rep each other in this thread. It's a very slippery slope and I don't want to see anyone get in trouble...O_O



Agreed. I have gone back and pretty much edited my comments/deleted them in order to hault any further discussion of it.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 29, 2006)

What's so good about rep anyway?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

Nothing really. I've really stopped caring about it, I just find it fun to sometimes check what mine and others are just for the hell of it, much like posting and my threads regarding those.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> What's so good about rep anyway?


It can be used to scold the troublesome users


----------



## RockLee (Apr 29, 2006)

It's there for fun, not abuse.

The same can be said for ho's. D:

Also, see how the rep power varies? Now, I'll think twice before neg repping anyone.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 29, 2006)

I seriously never cared about rep. It's just a number.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

once I get to luminary I really wont care about rep anymore.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

> once I get to luminary I really wont care about rep anymore.




Got that in what... 2 weeks? You gotta make great posts. $


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... Now, the rep talk is over !

Kisame, I can't believe that you'll have to wait till August to get your senior membership!


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

ima just have to suck some dick up


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol! To who though?

Who's apprentice are you gonna end up being?


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

The almighty Reznor and his Ultimate posting ablities.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... You might have a chance...

Maybe you should challenge him to a competition of making the ultimate post! If you win, you get your senior membership


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

I would have to use Samehada to suck ideas from other posts.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 29, 2006)

It's gonna take me forever to ge 2k posts.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

@ Kisame: Lol... Loser!

Samehada doesn't even know what he's doing, you'll just be sucking up wrong stuff.

@ Havoc: At this rate that's right.


----------



## zizou (Apr 29, 2006)

Think I should ask sieg to post for me.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... Why would you wanna do that zizou?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah nice idea Gokou wanna post for me


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Nope 

All I wanna do is eat


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I haven't been in the posting mood for a few days. If i was, i'd be over 1650 today.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

It's not adding up... You were in the posting mood yesterday


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

Kisame > sieg


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Trucker Hats > Kisame.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

> Trucker Hats > Kisame.



Samehada > Trucker hats.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

No, Trucker Hats > All.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I meant relevant posting.
I don't get anything from this place


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 29, 2006)

> No, Trucker Hats > All.



Samehada can just suck up the trucker hats.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Trucker Hats > All.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Haha... What's this the ">" game?

Gokou < Everyone else...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Did you just say that everyone else is better then Gokou?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Yep... I'm so modest


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

lol Pulp Fiction< Yøndaime,Kîšame, & Gokou


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Ergh!!! You can't BE more modest than me!!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Opps Yøndaime,Kîšame, & Gokou< Pulp Fiction 
Better?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... Yea, my bit makes sense...

Duno 'bout the rest though


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

I hate you all ;___;


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I hate you all ;___;


That gives me an idea...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou + K?ame = Y?ndaime


----------



## Slips (Apr 29, 2006)

is confused 

/me leaves


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

What!? You only just got here Slips?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou whats SpamBu|squad12 ~ Dragonball Squad Cpt.


----------



## Slips (Apr 29, 2006)

Fraid so got neg repped bye some unknown the bastard took almost 12 points off me


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

me too

What idea?

ed- pm a mod!


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Na don't leave... One day you'll get those 12 points back 

SpamBu Squad 12 is my non=existent Spamming Squad 

My idea has got something to do with the SpamBu


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Tell me


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

My SpamBu squad is gonna have 7 members and each one has to pick a number between either 1 and 3 or 5 and 7.

That's all


----------



## Slips (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> me too
> 
> What idea?
> 
> ed- pm a mod!




Na couldnt give a rats arse about rep tbh and i wont miss a few points 

TBH once you reach the higher ranks your pretty much untouchable unless you realy piss off a veteren poster.

Its a weird thing when you first join its all posts and rep but when you been here a while you cant be arsed 

My post count is suffreing from my lazyness


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

...and what is your squad going to do?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

XD, I no longer care about my rep, I've been repped by the higher ups


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

@ siegprime: Spam  (when we have the energy... And I'm saying we, but I'm the only one, so far)

 [/oops]


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> XD, I no longer care about my rep, I've been repped by the higher ups


You Suck Y?ndaime  j/k

Im joining Gokou


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

@gokou

That's hot


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Hah... I know... When I saw that I just thought of Sai as a girl.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

OMG Sai ist teh horny.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Ewww, ugly avy Yond


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Wtf Gokou.....

You have a ugly avy too siegprime


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

I think I might do a Sai theme next instead of another Dragonball one 

@ Pulp: I know you like that gif... Don't worry, you don't have to lie to us


----------



## RodMack (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol! To who though?


Are you talking about what I think you're talking about?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol, never knew you were a Sai fan 

@Prime, (Sarcasm?) look at who's talking. O_o


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Rodney Mack... What page did I say that on?

I'm a Sai fan through and through


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

All my avys are tasteful


----------



## RodMack (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Rodney Mack... What page did I say that on?


It was on page 232.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> I think I might do a Sai theme next instead of another Dragonball one
> 
> @ Pulp: I know you like that gif... Don't worry, you don't have to lie to us



You take Sarcasm to another level


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Ah I see it... What did you think I was talking about? Hmmm...

Tell me and I'll tell you if you're right.

@ Pulp: I'm not being sarcastic, honest


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> I'm a Sai fan through and through




Same goes for me! 

Do you really think he's changed sides? I hope he has =3


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

siefprime... What the hell is that?

Hmm... I hope he has changed sides... He's such a complex character and keeps me wondering. Sometimes I don't know what to think of him but he's in my top ten


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

A gif i had to crop to post outside the bathhouse.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Ah I see it... What did you think I was talking about? Hmmm...
> 
> Tell me and I'll tell you if you're right.


Something about sucking dick?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

... Can't be as good as the Sai one.

Oh... Would you play with those girls in your sig?

@ Rodney Mack: Na he said sucking up, but if he wanted to suck dick that's his business


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

What do you mean by play?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Like tangle with/get involved with them.

EDIT: If they were real, of course.


----------



## Dommy (Apr 29, 2006)

Can't you guys stop spamming in this thread!? 



It's painful.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Can't you guys stop spamming in this thread!?
> 
> 
> 
> It's painful.


Yea right... You don't know what we've been through in this thread


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

They'd probably kill me if real.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Haha... Just as I thought...

Demon women... I think that's how women really look when you take off their masks


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

I wonder what would happen if we took off [insert random name here]'s mask.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

You wonder that? I wonder who [insert random name here] is supposed to be


----------



## Dommy (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Yea right... You don't know what we've been through in this thread



I have tried my best to read through all the previous pages but still I can't stand it anymore!


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> You wonder that? I wonder who [insert random name here] is supposed to be




Lol.... I don't. Who?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

lol than leave


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

@ Deery: Hehehe... You'll have to put up with us for as long as you can and maybe even longer  Do your best!

@ Yondy:   < Her?


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> I have tried my best to read through all the previous pages but still I can't stand it anymore!


 
there's no point reading through all those pages , Deery . Just skip


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Were a cult called the random spammers that have no life and live in the Senior Members topic cult

Catchy isnt it


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Hah... Speak for yourself Pulp...

I want to post in here!


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

nah IA, you want to post in the whole forum .


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Na, that's not true...

I don't really want to post in the Off-Topic because no one is really posting in there...

It feels so dead there


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> @ Deery: Hehehe... You'll have to put up with us for as long as you can and maybe even longer  Do your best!
> 
> @ Yondy:   < Her?




OMG how did you noee???1111


----------



## Ashura (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow It is spamerific in here....and i love it.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> OMG how did you noee???1111


 I didn't know. I just chucked a smiley in there, hoped and prayed 

@ Ashura: Welcome home


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Wy do people have links to imageshack in their sigs?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

yoooooo im bakk.....yea i was out all day but im here...i had to read the other 6 pages to see what was going on


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Rofl, we spam so much it's awesome.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

I dont.........


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

@ Yondy: Cos they copy and pasted the link that imageshack gave 'em maybe.

@ Neji: Welcome back... You took longer than expected.


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

hi Neji . only 6 pages, i think you should have been through more than 7 pages


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

I know, but there's a link to imaheshack.us, so when you click the pic you go to imageshack (The home page).... O_o

ED- Look at Vanny's sig.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah Welcome back neji now we have the group back but I think were missing some one


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

So? hat doesen't mean a link to the actual home page has to be there.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Yeah Welcome back neji now we have the group back but I think were missing some one


We're missing more than one...

There are so many that I don't even remember all of them off by heart :S


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

yea so uuuuuhhhm i guess im late but congrats Y?ndaime on your 2000 posts


p.s were missing DotCom


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Yondy said:
			
		

> ED- Look at Vanny's sig.


 
host your image by imageshack.us then copy the link for forum , paste it in your sig. At least that was what i did

and it's not the Link removed link, nah, for sure Yondy.

and Congrats on your 2000 posts . i didnt notice it until Neji said


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

We're missing .Com..... who else?

EDIT- Did you only do this 

Or did you also have  

XD


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

all i do is get the URL off imageshack and post the image so i wont have an annoying link on mine


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

@ yondaime kisame I think his name is, were missing him


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol...


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

ah Mr 127 posts a day


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Actually he's on an average of about 120 posts/day. And he's barely been here 14 days.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol, that's true.


We should make our own organisation, the Spam Gang.

Consisting of -

Me, Goky, Neji, Pulpy, Kissy (Kisame), Vanhy, Commy, and . . is that all?

@Goky, .


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

No there is more than that


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Wtf is with the y's at the end Yøndaime


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Really? Who? =O

EDY - Becausey, that'sy youry nicky namey ee....=3


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

hey Yondy, i and IA are in Spambu .you want us to be traitors ?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

There's siegprime too... And others can always join in.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Why not? You can leak us info 

ED - Of course, I for got Optimus Prime....

We need a name 1st of all.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Just as long as you don't call me siegy


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol...

That'd cause a grand total of 3 spamming organisations on the part of NF that everyone can post in...

Yondy you're supposed to be an angel.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Why the hell is it that I post at the end of almost every page it's annoying


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

hi seig , i'm in a mood for another avvy now


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... Dunno Pulp, just timing problems


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

nah IA, once again i say, i dont wanna be a traitor , yep,traitor 

and seigy is in Spamasuki


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

coool.......o yea gokou i just saw your post when u fixed that "i hate sai" thread...lol good job


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Im going out to smoke a cigarette brb


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Alot of people here are in spam groups already >_>;;


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> coool.......o yea gokou i just saw your post when u fixed that "i hate sai" thread...lol good job


Lol thanks... But I do love Sai.

Pulp smokes how many a day... Let's have a bet on it...

I say about *8*!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol thanks... But I do love Sai.
> 
> Pulp smokes how many a day... Let's have a bet on it...
> 
> I say about *8*!



Nope More than that


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

.... so are we ging to have our own organization or what?

@Vanh, just betray them, your obviously bored right now, it'll be fun =p


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmmm... Then Pulp you smoke 15 a day!


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

wow now i actually feel weird posting things that are on topic


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> .... so are we ging to have our own organization or what?
> 
> @Vanh, just betray them, your obviously bored right now, it'll be fun =p



Yes I will be Lead Captain



			
				Gokou said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Then Pulp you smoke 15 a day!


A bit more


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

No, we will vote for our leader  .....

So, vote.


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Yondy said:
			
		

> @Vanh, just betray them, your obviously bored right now, it'll be fun =p


 
hehe no way , i hate that Sasuke to death because he's a traitor . But dont tell me you wont let me spam with you guys if i'm not in your spam group . 

Yondy , your spam group can be allies with my squad


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

I say Spike Spiegel should be leader


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll part time as a mid-boss


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

@van, lol fine 

Inominatemyselfforleader>>


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Were did Gokou go Ill go find him


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm here and in the Sai FC...

So Pulp you smoke 20 a day!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

There should be no leader, but a council of elders ruling their own side... 



i'm stealing the squad idea. >.>


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol, damn it we need a later for our new spam group 

EDIT - Good idea Prime, all of us are the elders, and the next people who join are poor common folk.


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

how about you just vote for me?! ok nvm i wont know how to run it good, im thinking yondaime is more responsible


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Yondy said:
			
		

> @van, lol fine


 
yay 

three spam groups , i cant imagine how NF will be


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> I'm here and in the Sai FC...
> 
> So Pulp you smoke 20 a day!


Yep Gokou Get some Rep for the right answer after 4 tries


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

We shall rule the commoners with fear...



<--part-time, like Batman


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Pulp, it's been bugging me about your question , a hole , right ?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> how about you just vote for me?! ok nvm i wont know how to run it good, im thinking yondaime is more responsible


Im not sure If he should, he's good in all but, Im not sure


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Fear, and cookies + a lil' bribing.

So . . . 

We need a name.

EDIT- Didn't we agree on 5 elders are something?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Council of spam


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

I got a name The spammers that live in the Senior Members topic and spam cult


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Haha, that's pretty good.

Or, the Spam Elders..

Nah...

EDIT- We should ask a mod to change the name of this thread XD


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Yep Gokou Get some Rep for the right answer after 4 tries


Hah... I'm a failure...

I first thought 20... But then I thought, no way! You're only 20 years old... You can't be smoking that much already...

How wrong I was


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Yondy said:
			
		

> We should ask a mod to change the name of this thread XD


 
are you out of your mind, Yondy ? We underlings will be kicked outta here XD


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Haha, that's pretty good.
> 
> Or, the Spam Elders..
> 
> ...



No way this is like the bat cave no ones knows that we are spaming in here


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

XDD, it was just a suggestion.


So, have we all agreed on the name?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Hah... I'm a failure...
> 
> I first thought 20... But then I thought, no way! You're only 20 years old... You can't be smoking that much already...
> 
> How wrong I was



thats not much to me I know some people that smoke 2 to 3 packs a day.


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Pulp said:
			
		

> thats not much to me I know some people that smoke 2 to 3 packs a day.


 
knowing some people smoking 2 or 3 packs a day doesnt mean that you can do that too. Smoke less Pulpy , you're only 20


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

We don't want one of our Elders to die


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

uhhhm what name? 2 many suggestions around here which is it?!


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

1)Spam Council
2)Spam Elders
3)We need more ideas...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

SpamGods thats a good name yondaime, and thanks for the healthy tips guys


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Monkey Spam


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

1)Spam Counci;
2)Spam Elders
3)Spam Gods
4)Monkey Spam

XD


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Those people aren't going to live very long anyway...

SpamGods  
I pick Varuna


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> SpamGods thats a good name yondaime, and thanks for the healthy tips guys


Lol... Yea right... You're just really saying "Thanks for wasting your own time telling me that guys, I'm still gonna smoke 20 _packs_ a day anyway !"


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Right, one more option then we vote for our name =3


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

well this is _Naruto_Forums why cant it be SpamKages?!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... Yea right... You're just really saying "Thanks for wasting your own time telling me that guys, I'm still gonna smoke 20 _packs_ a day anyway !"


20 cigarettes If I smoked 20 packs Id be dead. and what you said pretty much sums it up


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

OO, nice idea

1)Spam Elders
2)Spam Council
3)Spam Gods
4)Monkey Spam
5)Spamkages

K, everyone pick the one you dislike most.


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

well it's not really a Narutoforum XD


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I have difficulty saying spamkage


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> OO, nice idea
> 
> 1)Spam Elders
> 2)Spam Council
> ...



The corny ones

1)Spam Elders
2)Spam Council
3)Spam Gods
4)Monkey Spam
5)Spamkages


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

monkey spam, i told ya, it's simply the best


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

I think SpamKages is the best, since we have spamBU, SpamSUKI, so we should have our group based on the Hokage. Yeah!

I am Yondaime hokage, of the Spamkage.


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

i choose either 1,5 or 2


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol...

Kage is the plural of Kage...

It has to be SpamKage not SpamKages


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

I choose Spam Council


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

How many people are there?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

yay spamkage wins....right? well i was 100% sure that Yondaime wanted to be yondaime hokage thats why i said it


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

wtf triple post?! brb gotta fix


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

If its 5, we could pick an actual kage title


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Fine, SpamKage.

K, who votes for SpamKage?

I do.

Though, if we did Spam Council, the "Elders" could be the Hokage.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

That sounds horrible


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

if not Monkey Spam, then it must be Spam Council


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... I'll go with whatever you guys are gonna pick


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

I dont
Come on pick a better name guys


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

2 votes for Spamkage, me too!!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

The sooner we do this, the sooner we can stop posting here and risking some mod warnings.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Who votes for SpamKage damn it?? 

EDIT -Okay, either SpamKage or Spam Council.

Pick.


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... I'll go with whatever you guys are gonna pick


 

im guessing that you mean your going with majority vote


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... Yea, that's what I was trying to say


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

choose Spam Council now


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Council

Who's keeping track?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Council

Kage

Monkey...

Umm... SpamSentry ... Wait, what does Sentry even mean?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

2 for council

I choose Kage, so does Neji. 2 for Kage.

O, though for whatever we choose, we should all be one of the Hokage. 

EDIT_ 

Vanh, you decide the winner =3


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

1 vote for Spma Council 

Spmakage sounds a lil bit boastful


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

SpamKage-3
MonkeySpam=1
SpamCouncil=2


are these the final votes?!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Council
> 
> Kage
> 
> ...



Hells Yeah Spam Council  

Sentry= lookout: a person employed to watch for something to happen


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

The spam sentry will be the commorers.
They will be our shields during wars.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Shit, Council it is

Unless Goky!!

No..

Lol, anywho, now we have to choose the ranks.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... So we're the SpamCouncil now?


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

ok this time i'll go with the flow , i'm not good in arguing


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Leader
Captain

Add to the list


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Ranks:

Gods, kages, or other?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

No leader


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

I was thinking

1st Hokage-

2nd Hokage

3rd Hokage -

4th Hokage - Yøndaime

5th Hokage -


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

Theres no cool ranking names in a council


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Goblin rank?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

God
Leader
Captain
Boss


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I was thinking
> 
> 1st Hokage-
> 
> ...



We go by Hokkage damn it!!!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Btw, someone start the fc

"The SpamCouncil" ?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I was thinking
> 
> 1st Hokage-
> 
> ...



 Hell No!


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ok ok hokages is better!! i call 1st


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I think mizu/ho is better than 1st/2nd if we go with that.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Where to we start it? Off topic? Non- Naruto Fcs? :S



> 1st Hokage-
> 
> 2nd Hokage
> 
> ...



That's how we should rank ourselves, and I won't stop quoting myself until you guys agree.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Hang on a sec guys...

A council of Hokage?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

A council of Gods is better


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

No No No!!!!! hokages is not original


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont even know the earth country kage name.........like tshiyurikage or something..idk


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

But we're not really Gods though 

The five kage are...

Mizukage, Raikage, Tsuchikage, Hokage and Kazekage!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

There's already 2 threads of spam in the combo forum.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> A council of Gods is better



Yes nice Idea


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

We're not kages either


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Pick a religion and start looking for god names


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ok kages, either way i'll be 1st hokage or Raikage.........so whats gonna be chosen?!.........if .com comes he can be hoshikage


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

True  We're neither...

What else can we be?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Gods? 

Hmm.....

What kind of Gods? Like made up shit or Roman & Greek stuff?


EDIT - 

Hmm, how about... our fav characters from all sorts of different anime?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

if we were kages id be Kazekage but were not so there


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Made up, our "e-personality"


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

gods? zues of the spamcouncil?? doesnt sound very good


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... I like Yami Yugi (Pharaoh) in Yu-Gi-Oh! if that helps


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

............nothing good kages is the best idea so far....


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Wtf No way


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... well, are we gods, Kage or anime characters? :S


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Fine, Kage,

I'm the shadow god then


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes Kage

I meant Hokage though

Like from Konoha

<<


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Ok whatever pick one but not anime characters


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Diff kage, only one from konoha


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

we know already u wanna be 4th hokage in the council gosh!! ok i get it lol....but is it 1,2,3,4,5 hokage? or mizu/rai/ho/tschi/kaze???


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

done with the discussing yet ? Please tell me what i should do now


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Hokage

we are the hoEspamKage

Lol, that souns horrible. >>


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Is it Council of Hokages?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Yea... That sounds way too horrible... Doesn't suit a nice person like me


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah!

But we need the word spam in there 

Council of the Spamming Hokage?

Lol, we suck


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> Yea... That sounds way too horrible... Doesn't suit a nice person like me


 
oh , i


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Just SpamCouncil

The kage/God is just going to be used on the first page to show who we are.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> But we need the word spam in there
> 
> ...



Lol Y?ndaime you crack me up


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... Come on guys... Just a bit more deciding to go and then we're done choosing the name


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

yea just spamcouncil and in the member list your rank will be the kages and all that


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

ok SpamCouncil and are we god or what


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

i feel so dizzy Yondy .

so now we have the SpamCouncil name.

And everyone picks a name for his own, and post it here , so Yondy can up date the list


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

How about heaven/earth titles. God and Kage, firegod-hokage... no... ok


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay, we'll be the Spam Council

On the 1st page, there will be a list of all of the Hokage of Konoha. Each of us will be one of them.

That sound good?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

uhhhm hokages or the 5 kages? well anyway its gonna be either 1st hokage or raikage, either way


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

We get it, you want the Hokage title.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Im not sure Just choose something my HEAD HURTS!!!


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> How about heaven/earth titles. God and Kage, firegod-hokage... no... ok




How many Hokage are there?

@ Pulp: I think it's time for another cig.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes, the Hokage title.

I call Yondaime =p


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Yes, the Hokage title.
> 
> I call Yondaime =p


Lol...

So there are five leaders then yea?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't want to be called nth Hokage, i want one of the other 4


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ok so am i  "Shodai Hokage of the SpamCouncil"? hehe sounds pretty cool


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah

....

XDDD

EDIT- @Prime, what other 4? Hokage? :S

Damn I'm tired.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> How many Hokage are there?
> 
> *@ Pulp: I think it's time for another cig*.


Ill be outside for the next 4 minutes


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Pulpy said:
			
		

> Im not sure Just choose something my HEAD HURTS!!!


 
seconded . Just pick something dammit


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

You're all crazy. Everyone one's a *Ho*kage?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

YES. =3

We are all a Hokage. Well, only 5 of us.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

exactly 5 people=5 diff kages


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Yondy=Hokage
Me=anything

lets just decide


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

theres 5 kages but also 5 hokages......it has to be one way or it wont match


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

What will the rest be?

I wanna be one of he rest


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay, Neji, Pulpy and ..... someone else choose.

EDIT- WHat are you guys talking about? Just pick a damn Hokage!! 

I'm Yondaime, and there's Shodaime, Nidaime, Godaime, and [insertsomethinghere]aime.


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ok u just be 5th or something siegprime


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Hokage 
Mizukage -mist
Tsuchikage -Hidden Rock
Raikage -Cloud
Kazekage


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Wtf I was outside some one tell me where we are at


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

GOdamnitsomeonejustchoosehwtahokagetheyare

Look back a page. =3


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Im Kazekage if we picked hokages


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay I get it now!

siegprime wants to have it like the Five Kage of the top villages...

Yondy wants to have the five Hokage of Konoha...

So... Which one will it be in the end?

It's anybody's guess


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Wait.. I meant the 5 Hokage of Konoha.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

sieg = Mizukage
Yondy = Hokage
Pulp = Kazekage
Neji which one did you wanna be? Was it Raikage?

EDIT: That's what I said


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

XDD (too lazy to edit)

Goky has it!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

Whats better?

A color and element or a number to go with our names?


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

to each of his own , 'nuff said 

seriously you guys make me feel DIZZY , you genius spammers


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Numbers > Colors. 

I think we have to vote again -___-


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol... Colour Element is better than just a number with the same element!!!


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

*sigh* were choosing by the number hokage 1,2,3,4 or 5 ..............1,4,2 are taken


P.S daam yondaime has over 180 posts in this thread


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

And there can be more than 5 Kage if we really wanted!!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

But we actually know Konoha's Hokage! (..enough)


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

FUCK THIS IS ANNOYING


Are we gonna do Hokage from Konoha? Or Hokage from other shitty places?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> But we actually know Konoha's Hokage! (..enough)


Yea you can be Yondaime Hokage... Pulp can be Yondaime Kazekage or even Sandaime Kazekage if he wanted... And so on 

Kage from all around the world FTW!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Some One Sum it up for me Im lost


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ok the 5 kage nations it is! instead ok i got raikage...........and if dotcom still wants to join he can he the hoshikage


----------



## Sieg (Apr 29, 2006)

shitty place 

everyone vote

number or element


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2006)

Yondy said:
			
		

> FUCK THIS IS ANNOYING


 
Damn you Yondy , you caused this mess . No Hokage


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

So... am I still Yondy <3?


----------



## Neji (Apr 29, 2006)

ok ok you can be any kage number and village ok thats better??


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol Okay...

Yondy = Yondaime Kazekage
siegprime = #daime Mizukage
Pulp = Pulpdaime Kazekage
Neji = #daime Raikage
.com = Sandaime Hoshikage 
vanh = #daime Tsuchikage (the strong one )!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Whats with the daime


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol.. Yondaime Kazekage? From Konoha? Holy Shit I'm so confused...

Someone else make the thread.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Shodai Mizu



other people are going to get seriously confused by this


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

i dont like to be a Hokage , save me the trouble IA .


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Lol.. Yondaime Kazekage? From Konoha? Holy Shit I'm so confused...
> 
> Someone else make the thread.


Where should I make it?

This is such an easy job


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

ok gokou got it..............wheres this organization gonna be posted anyway??


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

siegprime = shodai Mizukage
Neji = nidaime Raikage
Pulp = Sandaime Kazekage
Yondy = Yondaime Hokage
vanh = 5daime Tsuchikage 

.com = 6daime Hoshikage


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol, Okay... Bu vanh doesn't wanna be...

So siegprime you're Shodai Mizukage!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

One missing


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Huh... Which one?


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

vanh is not a Hokage  i'm not in this spam group . i'm only an ally with you guys


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

vanh = Kyuubi


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

@Go, You!!! XPP

EDIT -

So, someone start the thread >>


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

I meant you


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol okay... vanh is not a kage...

If .com don't wanna be Rokudaime Hoshikage, he can be Godaime Tsuchikage!


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

seig said:
			
		

> vanh = Kyuubi


 
seig , i'm really pissed off now . T________T


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Pick something Im Real tired and Im about to go to sleep


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Same, it's like 2:30 over here.... ;___;


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

me 2 i woke up early


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

off for luch now >.> nah , i'm going to faint . You guys are so talented in spamming


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Well create Our Group tommorow we settled on being hokage right


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

at least we got this all settled i think we used like 4 pages trying to settle our group


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Start an fc for light spamming and rank and rule page. We'll look into a combo page later.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok Im leaving Well start talking tomorrow Peace easy everyone


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

only 4 huh Neji ? at least 8 . So bye ya all


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

K, everyone, we'll continue tomorrow, meet back up here as soon as you get up, k?

We're all too tired to think ;__;


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

peeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaccce pulp im gonna be out in a little bit too


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... 4 pages = 80 posts...

So we'll design the thread tomorrow


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Remember. It shouldn't be free for all. Leaders check credentials of those who want to join.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh my... I posted like 5 posts late!


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

i didnt check how many just a guess


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

whoa gokou ur rep power is 2000 points?! lol wow i suck i only have 206, (last time i checked)


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol, this is hilarious.

We've been spamming in here for ages and no mod has come around


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

yea i know! yondaime with your 192 posts in this thread


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Na Neji...

My rep power is only around 1,000 something...

Lol, it's not that big at all.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol, I suck.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Why? What happened to you Yondy?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

I spend too much tme in this thread. XD


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

yea yea i had 4got pulp repped me before tooo you have like 1200 or so....still better then me i probably have around 250-300 by now


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... I see. Yea, mine is around about that much I think...

But, I could probably give about 9-10 bars to someone who just joined the forum.

This thread sucks my posts too


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

XDD, O, Goky, I can try and make your sig eventhoughihavenogfxabilities

I'm learning =3


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

no1 commented on your avatar yet........so u did get it bigger now! good job lol im the next one to get mine (next to dotcom) but yea its uhhhm nice are you gonna change your name to go with that?! lol


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... Na...

But when I change my name, I'll go back to my original.

Yondy, if you have time on your hands I wouldn't mind seeing what you can do


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Thnx, and no. =P


EDIT - 1 sec >_>


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

O~kay... Anyway... I think I've got a hold of some Sai stuff...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

I lack... GFX abilities >___<

here-











I suck.


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

the only sai stuff i find all the time are jokes about penis 


@yondaime- u dont suckkk!! its good, alot better than me...well i do only have paint lol but yea...........then again i can make great AMV's..but no effects


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... Yea, that's what makes Sai great... He can talk about anything...

Yondy, you need more skills to match those great gfxers all the way down there in the Hidden Village of Art 

Are you still gonna keep practising?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

XD, I told you 

Probably =3...


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

yea what gokou said i meant your good, just not like the experts at Hidden Village of Art


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Yea... I think it takes a lot of practise and experimenting...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

=3

Lol, I;m going to Bed now, Night all, spam you tomorrow.


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

yea........i was thinking of doing coloring and all that to try it out, and i got cunfused with people just talking about it


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

copycat im leaving now too well bye too all and i guess we're leaving gokou alone?! well u can go to sleep too already iiiight byeeee yeaaaa


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone going to make the banner?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... Yea... Who is gonna make it...

What's the name again? SpamCouncil?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

I made one, but its low quality,


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Let's see the stuff


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

I do better with static pics rather than gifs


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

That's pretty cool you know!!!

But it's choppy animation... What are you gonna do about it  ?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

That's why i asked for soemelse to do it.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... I'm sure you could add a finishing touch to it...


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll use this one... if we keep the name, or someone makes a better one. >.>


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

Seig , it's great


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

But you made a moving one first...

Why did you change it?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Cause when i make gifs their quality always goes down. I've been meaning to ask someone about that, but i don't make gifs that much >.>


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh okay... gifs always have low quality but they move though


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

seems like you like everthing that move IA ?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Woah! Like an explosion!!!!

Yea... Let's use that!!!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

I hate LQ


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Too bad... LQ that moves is better than MQ that rots in the desert.


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

IA likes everything that moves , i'm pretty sure about that now

@sieg : it's not bad


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

It's great!


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

yeah, it's great because it's an animated one , right ?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... No comments.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... Number 1 first aye?

Well... That guy looks paralysed.


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

your own banner , huh, seigy ? The text is a lil bit small .


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

It sucks i know. Only stock i could find was all grainy and i messed up with
the text and had to wright over the original

I'm just bored.


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

it's no big deal seig . Just try again later


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Hah... Boredom kills.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Too tired. Later guys


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Night Night.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey, nice new Avys Gokou and Yondaime


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Cheers Twizted... But Yondy shouldn't have his one yet really


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Jesus that was like reading one of the LOTR bookd but for 2 years olds 

Ive only been gone couple of hours and there was about 12 pages to get through


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Really... We posted that much? There's just no way that's possible because...

12 pages is 240 posts...


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Jesus that was like reading one of the LOTR bookd but for 2 years olds
> 
> Ive only been gone couple of hours and there was about 12 pages to get through


 
all thanks to these guys' spamming skills . Even i felt dizzy


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

I want it


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I want it




So is this a FC or something anything officail yet ??


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

You know Spamsuki? And Spambu?

We're making our own group


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

Yondy, dont you think of inviting Slips as an elder ? He's god , ya know


----------



## Raptor (Apr 30, 2006)

Every time I come here there's too much to read.  What are u guys doing or planning?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Of course, me forgots  Slippy-Sama.

@Raptor....


----------



## Raptor (Apr 30, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Of course, me forgots  Slippy-Sama.
> 
> @Raptor....



Hey there.   how things are going?  I had to work all day and part of night yest.  

Now I'm totally lost


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Yondy, dont you think of inviting Slips as an elder ? He's god , ya know




I gave that up too many prays so little time  



			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Of course, me forgots Slippy-Sama



Forget me not possible


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Wait.... would Raptor be a good member of Spam Council?

ED - XDD, Slips, you can be the Guardian of Spam


----------



## Raptor (Apr 30, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Wait.... would Raptor be a good member of Spam Council?



What is that??


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Wtf I read like 5 pages


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

i think you shouldnt read


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol.........

SPAM!

*Yawn...


So are we actually going to dot this? O-o


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

once we have everyone here
and I probably wont be staying up that late ether I have to go to work tommorow
We can create the spam council If you guys like


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

3 pages already?! lol and coool banners i guess


im backkk lol


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

ok wheres gokou


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

i'm going to bed now , so yo guys can decide everything , and i'm going with the majority .

So see ya


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Member Fcs, I'll go get him.


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

nah, i think no need. He's coming to get you guys . he wants to spam this thread away *shrugs*


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol...

Well, I can't spam just yet you guys...

Gotta do some things first


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Fine Same here Ill be back


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

uhhhm ok this is boring brb 2 i guesss


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going to eat, be back in a few.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool... Get your strength up slackers  j/k


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

i gotta go to the store to get the food  matter as well do it now since everyone's gone....brb


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Gokou how do you find out whos been  Spaming  Posting the most on this topic


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Click The Konoha Times... Then go to where this thread is and click the number of posts instead of the thread title... It's underlined...

Also, while I'm away and you're bored...

Hold down Alt and press the numbers 1, 2, 3, and so on...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Click The Konoha Times... Then go to where this thread is and click the number of posts instead of the thread title... It's underlined...
> 
> Also, while I'm away and you're bored...
> 
> Hold down Alt and press the numbers 1, 2, 3, and so on...


Ive known that trick for a long time thats how yondaime got that ?

■├♂e╣☺→Ge?◄ } ???F☺☻♥♦8?╗?╪o╜??????????


----------



## Raptor (Apr 30, 2006)

I feel totally ignored 

What is this spam thing u guys wanna do???


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I feel totally ignored
> 
> What is this spam thing u guys wanna do???




I wouldnt worry about it I'm in it and have no clue what they on about


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I feel totally ignored
> 
> What is this spam thing u guys wanna do???


 
hehe these crazy guys wanna make another spam group called spamCouncil . They want you and Slips in . That's all , i think, but since they are so talented in spamming and arguing , their discussion stretched 10 pages


----------



## Dommy (Apr 30, 2006)

Why haven't you gone to sleep yet, Vanhy?


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

Deery, i have, but i couldnt  eventhough i'm feeling sleepy


----------



## Dommy (Apr 30, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Deery, i have, but i couldnt  eventhough i'm feeling sleepy



Oh, ok. 

-
Omg, it's funny to see you using Sai's avatar but with the custom title of "Shikamaru rules!".


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2006)

yep Deery , even Sai says Shikamaru rules , i'm impartial .

Deery , take Orochimaru's quiz . it's funny as hell


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Where is everybody


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

uhhhm ok im bakkk


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Idea:

"SpamCon"

5 SpamKages
# Elders (Slips?, .com, raptor?)


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

SpamKage no Mizu

But i have no idea what you guys are talking about


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry, mizu's mine.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

Densetsu Kiri no Shinobigatana Shichinin no spamkirigakure then


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

You can be my subordinate elder.


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Yondy, dont you think of inviting Slips as an elder ? He's [highlight]god[/highlight] , ya know





			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Slips, you can be the [highlight]Guardian[/highlight] of Spam





			
				siegprime said:
			
		

> 5 SpamKages # [highlight]Elders[/highlight] (Slips?, .com, raptor?)



Hang on I go from a god to a guardian and now I'm a elder bloody hell talk about the quickest demotion ever


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

lol slips.................


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> lol slips.................




Good use of dots 

I take it you ran into the use more than 10 characters for fuck sake forum rule


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

> You can be my subordinate elder.



Fine as long as my title is Legendary Swordsman of the Mistspam or w/e


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Shut up slips quit making me laugh


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Shut up slips quit making me laugh




Can't help it i quit smoking for 5 days and gave in today am currently enjoying my first ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for ages. So I'm in a great mood


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

lol smoking is enjoyable


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

@slips

Did our advice on quitting fail


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> @slips
> 
> Did our advice on quitting fail



Nah its just I'm weaker than part 1 Sukura


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Then you shall be given the title of Sakura in spamcon


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Then you shall be given the title of Sakura in spamcon




   

I want out


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

Whats this? a 150x150 avatar 


<-----------


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Its not that impressive. Anyone can ask a mod.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

> Its not that impressive. Anyone can ask a mod.



I didnt ask anymod . I sucked it with my samehada.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Kisame, you've just been demoted to Cannonfodder of the Mist


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Im back....


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

A hole.......


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

SHUT UP...............
Correct


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> SHUT UP...............
> Correct




ROFL


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Kisame, anyone can ask an admin, Woop-ti-do.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

lol yondaimes back


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

> Kisame, anyone can ask an admin, Woop-ti-do.



samehada is all powerful.


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Kisame, anyone can ask an admin, Woop-ti-do.




check my avvy for my answer to that


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

So since I left you guys have achieved nothing but more pages of tripe


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> So since I left you guys have achieved nothing but more pages of tripe




checky my avvy for the answer to that 

woot i can reuse this post over and over


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

What do we do next


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

> woot i can reuse this post over and over






Samehada sucked it up.


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Samehada sucked it up.




You leave my shite avatar alone dammit


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol, didn't someone just make you an Avy? =p


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... That avy far from suits you...

Yea, what _do_ we do now?


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Lol, didn't someone just make you an Avy? =p




Yar there it is 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

@IA someone needs to make this dam FC so we can spam there without fng up this thread


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

your avy is wierd Y?ndaime


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Should i go make the fc or something?

Everyone should really leave this place.


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

/me wonders why Pulp has enabled his appear offline option

rime hell yes


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... Oh yea, that's right...

I said I was gonna do that didn't I? But it looks like siegprime has got that under control  !

And Yondy that avy is cool... I can see how it was made.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

"The SpamCon FC" ??


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> /me wonders why Pulp has enabled his appear offline option
> 
> rime hell yes



So you will stop stalking me

lets creat the fc and name it The Spamcouncil Thats it lets begin


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

dammit i have to reset my coookies i get logged off every hour!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Can you make am fc without putting fc in the title?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... Another name!???


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

yea another name?!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Can you make am fc without putting fc in the title?



Yes I think spamsuki did that


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

haha the 5 of us did more than 100 posts on this thread...........(well gokou and yondaime got over 200) but yeaaaaa


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Yea... I think you can do that? But I dunno...


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

when will it be completed??! and wheres that banner again?..........like 10 pages back? lol


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

No, spamasuki has fc

Welcome to the Council of Spam.

In the days of yonder, in the land of Senior Members, 5 spammers decided to go out and look for rich new threads. They came together, and formed the Spam Council. Now, as their post count rises, they take their place, with the name of Kage, and speak unintelligently for many pages about absolutely nothing. Won't you join us too?​
How's that for an intro?
Where is everybody?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol, perfect.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Good God!!!!
lol


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

PERFIC 

I think you got the tone correct


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> No, spamasuki has fc
> 
> Welcome to the Council of Spam.
> 
> ...



Not all the member Fc's have Fc's at the end I think anyways who cares make it already


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

Samehada says excellent.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Last decision.
*Everyone* wright name you want. It'll be the spamCouncil, but name of the thread?

"The council of Spam"
"SpamCon(uncil) FC"
?


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

The council of Spam


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Senior Member topic spammers Fc


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

Densetsu no Spam


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

yea what slips said


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

SpamCon Fc


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

Why don't we just stay in here and spam?


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 30, 2006)

Im telling the mods.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

The Council of Spam

@Yon

This was your idea


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

lets saty here and spam *AND* in our group section!! yes we have cant forget about our original section ya know


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

we will spam in both places once we have members in the fc the real council  will make plans in here


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Im ready to hit the submit new thread button.
C'mon people.
We meet here and talk in the fc ?


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

On-Topic 

I'm now a seniour member


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

@Prime, I just said we should make a broup, not necessarily make a thread
>>


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

...congrats slips. I still have a while, and you pulp?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> On-Topic
> 
> I'm now a seniour member


Wtf Shut up slips and Spam
lol

It dosent matter if I become a Senior Member I wont need the pm space and I can ask a mod to upload my avy


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Wtf Shut up slips and Spam
> lol
> 
> It dosent matter if I become a Senior Member I wont need the pm space and I can ask a mod to upload my avy




a hole ???????


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

ok ok ok what seig said, post in both, and when we have enough members we discuss the real council here


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

I was only washing dishes and I missed this much...

Coucil of Spam!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> a hole ???????


Shut Up.............
Correct


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

make the thread already!! then we can discuss about it


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> ok ok ok what seig said, post in both, and when we have enough members we discuss the real council here


Thats what I said


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Fuck I'm on the wrong page


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Thats what I said


 

what you both said..... i wasnt paying much attention and i didnt wanna go back to the other page but yea lets do that


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ed x Winry FC

Starting posting so no mod just goes and delets without looking.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 30, 2006)

This, be thou last post. This thread, shall be remember as the begining our our reign or terror, with this post, I declare... umm...  


1 sec


... I declare that we are the Council of Spam!!!!




...so, do we still post 'n here?


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

...maybe we still will ... muahahahaha


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Last post..........


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

no im the last post!! and yes we shalll!!!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 30, 2006)

20+ pages of "Last Post"


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

I got last post cause Im leader


----------



## White Fox (Apr 30, 2006)

Last post ha!


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

Karison dont post here this is the secret cave of the spamcouncil!! u damn corpse leader


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

Damn You told neji in the 2nd page


----------



## Neji (Apr 30, 2006)

i kno  i 4got maybe she'll 4get.......if not we must kill her


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

lol sad but true


----------



## Feathers! (May 3, 2006)

Im almost at 2000 posts, this is so sweet...


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

just want to say, i miss this thread


----------



## Kisame. (May 3, 2006)

> Im almost at 2000 posts, this is so sweet...



almost at 2000 as well


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

(110.91 posts per day)

I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Kisame. (May 3, 2006)

> (110.91 posts per day)
> 
> I don't know how you do it.



I eat my e-wheaties.


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

Lol... I wonder if you're gonna break a record...

Hmm... Actually there's always Kira Yamato... He might have done it already... Back in the day


----------



## Kisame. (May 3, 2006)

I don't do it for the fame. I do it for the little people who look up to me and say. "maybe i can post like Kisame"


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

I think you're a Dosu fanatic deep down [/random]


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

this thread is gonna get alive again


----------



## chauronity (May 3, 2006)

LOL, kisame has 2000 soon? o.O;; 
And i just recently saw him coming to around here ...


----------



## Kisame. (May 3, 2006)

Dude my samehada gives me the ability to slow down time.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 3, 2006)

@~Myself--

Are you speaking of seeing non-Senior members with 150x150 avatars or something else? Because if that's the case, then they just asked an admin to upload it for them. It's nothing big. 

@Kîšame --

You _do_ know that you won't become a senior until around July or August, right?


----------



## Yondy (May 3, 2006)

Awesome, only a couple more days (I think xD) until I'm a senior now.


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

Congratulations Yondy


----------



## Neji (May 3, 2006)

let this tread live again! uhhm and yea congrats yondaime..........hahaha 4 1/2 weeks! lol


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

4 1/2 weeks?


----------



## Yondy (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, what The Sai Fanboy said, ?

I;m gonna count all of the days to make sure..


----------



## Yondy (May 3, 2006)

DOULBEPOST NO  JUDTU!

I'll be a senior my sunday.


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

well keep on waiting Yondy XD


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

Lol... Who thinks Yamato can beat Yondaime?


----------



## Neji (May 3, 2006)

no one....


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

that stupid awesome theory , huh ? i got some posts there, IA , i saw your posts too , it's funny as hell 

av blah blah was rep raped , poor him


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

Hahaha. Why not? Isn't it believable?


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

as the lesson i learned from you, nothing isimpossible [/sarcasm] . But it was really retarded


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 3, 2006)

ha missed me
anyway I got a long way to become SM but I could careless about it now


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

nah,pulpy, we're here because we miss this thread


----------



## Yondy (May 3, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... Who thinks Yamato can beat Yondaime?




Lol, what guy's a retard.


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

nah, Yody, as i stated in my post there, he's one kind of genius


----------



## Neji (May 3, 2006)

Yamato sucks!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 3, 2006)

The charcter in gundam seed does but not the member


----------



## Sieg (May 3, 2006)

I will kill everyone here if the fc dies.


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

Lol... The FC won't die...


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

siegy isnt it too harsh  ?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (May 3, 2006)

Yamato OWNS Yondaime...................................................................in Moukuton jutsus .


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 3, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> I will kill everyone here if the fc dies.


Im the leader I won't let it


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

Damn... I can't find my beef stock...


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

who's the leader ? i think siegy is the leader


----------



## Neji (May 3, 2006)

no pulp im the leader *I* wont let it


----------



## Sieg (May 3, 2006)

I would never harm vanh... Yondy on the other hand


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

@siegy : that's good to hear , i dont mind the others


----------



## Neji (May 3, 2006)

how can u defeat me?!


----------



## Sieg (May 3, 2006)

I have my ways


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 3, 2006)

Wow. I'm glad they quit allowing posts to be counted in this thread.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 3, 2006)

Im not lol


----------



## vanh (May 3, 2006)

Pulp said:
			
		

> Im not lol


 
lol , anyway 5 AM here, i should get up at 7, so bye ya all


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 3, 2006)

Well of course you wouldn't be. But all this thread is now is a bunch of spam. It was originally created to help members get those last few posts, not the majority of them. That was the main reason why they disabled post counts here. Though the spamming seemed to get even worse afterwards, lol.


----------



## Neji (May 3, 2006)

162 posts  isnt to hard.......plus i have 4 1/2 weeks till i get SM anyway


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

Found the beef stock


----------



## Neji (May 3, 2006)

beeef stock?


----------



## Mukuro (May 3, 2006)

Yea, I needed it to make bolognese.


----------



## Feathers! (May 4, 2006)

Only 2 more posts, o baby!


----------



## Yondy (May 4, 2006)

Only 4 more days to go!


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

you seem to get impatient, Yondy


----------



## Yondy (May 4, 2006)

No, I was just stating the truth.


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

Yep... Only four more days... But would you have to wait 3-5 days after it?


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

When I was about to become a Senior Member, the NF broke down so I was just like What The Hell!?  (I was nearing the post count and at the same time, I had been here long enough to get the membership! ) And then, it's delayed for around a week but soon I got to achieve my goal.


----------



## Yondy (May 4, 2006)

Lol, Deery that must've sucked 

@Gokou, yeah, but still.


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

@ Deery... Hmm... There should be a way around that though Yondy.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

as long as i can still post here, SM or not is not a problem


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

true vanh.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

hey you , that's not what you told me when you got the SM


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

@ both Ita and Vanhy.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

what's so funny , Deery  ?


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> what's so funny , Deery  ?



Umm, I have always thought that you two are such a weird pair of friends and it can be sooooo fun everytime. 


I feel jealous.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

weird ? Deery, you hurt my feelings


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> weird ? Deery, you hurt my feelings



No, it's weird in a good way but I don't know how I should say it. 

-
Sorry if it makes you feel bad.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

uhm, not really bad . i can understand what you're thinking


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for understanding me.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

now i think i cant


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

Oh my Vanhy~


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2006)

Damn. I'm so jealous of you people. I'm not even half way......


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

HugeGuy, i'm not a SM .


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

Now I suddenly feel like changing my name.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

a 14 y/o girl's mind  is so hard to understand


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

I could never understand something like that.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2006)

vanh, you're 400 posts ahead of me....

Deery, what's wrong with the name?


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

People can never get to understand my mind. 

*@HugeGuy*

LJ < My Chinese name in singkatan.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> I could never understand something like that.


 
it's still easier to understand than to understand why on earth there's a fanboy who said " Sai's outfit is more manly than Shikamaru's"

@ HugeGuy : it's not a big problem for you


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> it's still easier to understand than to understand why on earth there's a fanboy who said " Sai's outfit is more manly than Shikamaru's"


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

>


 
 : "uhm uhm uhm fanboyism"


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

> 

​


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2006)

@Deery, don't you think your name is meaningful?

So, vanh hates Sai too? Don't think IA does though......


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

Na... vanh loves Sai... Just not as much as Shika.


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

*@HG*

Which one do you mean? 

-
Deery or LJ?


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> So, vanh hates Sai too? Don't think IA does though......


 
nah, Sai's cool . But ( i pity the fool ) please tell me , do you think there's anyone who think that "Sai's outfit looks more manly than Shikamaru ? "

It's just unacceptable

@ IA :  <<<<<<<<<<< 

That's all i need to know

bad tempered


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> nah, Sai's cool . But ( i pity the fool ) please tell me , do you think there's anyone who think that "Sai's outfit looks more manly than Shikamaru ? "
> 
> It's just unacceptable


I do!


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

who cares about you, you Sai fanboy


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

Should I answer that question for you?


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

: "uhm bad tempered uhm "


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2006)

@Deery: I meant the fact that your nick corresponds with your real name.

Sai's outfit got a midriff. That's gay in my book.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> Sai's outfit got a midriff. That's gay in my book.


 
well, at last , somebody's stating the truth


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> Sai's outfit got a midriff. That's gay in my book.


What about people who paint their nails?


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

as long as that's not Shikamaru, i dont care about others


----------



## Dommy (May 4, 2006)

*@HG*

You're right indeed. 

-
I'm going for bed so bye.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> What about people who paint their nails?


Itachi's gay in my book too. I think I won't live long after saying that.

Night night, Deery.


----------



## Slips (May 4, 2006)

Sai rocks his out fit however doesnt

Kishi needed more coffee when drawing the poor little sod


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

@ Slips : soooooooo true 

however fanboy cant hear 

And Bye deery


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

@ Slips.

@HugeGuy: What about that Kuchiki Byakuya dude in your sig? Look at his hair... Isn't that gay in your... book?


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2006)

@Gokou: That's a real man! Mind you, his hair is worth ten mansions.


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> @Gokou: That's a real man! Mind you, his hair is worth ten mansions.


Haha... Then all of what you said before is now redundant 

Catch you later Deery.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

: "uhm i like his hair too "


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

Only a girl would spend that much time on her hair


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

no comment, that's not Shikamaru :sleepy


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Only a girl would spend that much time on her hair


Actually, Byakuya never spend a lot of time on his hair, not that we know of.

Ironically, the biggest badass of all time, Zaraki Kenpachi is the one spending the whole morning attaching bells to his hair. (this is the truth, from the author's own comment)


----------



## Mukuro (May 4, 2006)

Isn't that gay in your book?


----------



## HugeGuy (May 4, 2006)

^Nope. That's gay in *your* book.


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

: "uhm uhm they're both Gay in MY book " 

bye ya all , hw time


----------



## Rhaella (May 5, 2006)

Neither's gay in my book. 

Question: I've seen people with less than 2000 posts with the bigger avatars...  Has there been some sort of rule revisal there?


----------



## vanh (May 5, 2006)

no , Syrena . You can ask a mod to upload a bigger avvy for you


----------



## Yondy (May 5, 2006)

Exactly, that's what I did.


----------



## Neji (May 5, 2006)

^ but thats understandable since u did 3 months, 3 weeks and more than 2000 posts.........im gonna do that, but when i deserve it like 2 weeks before my SM comes in


----------



## Rhaella (May 5, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> no , Syrena . You can ask a mod to upload a bigger avvy for you



Ahhh, thanks. ^_^

Yeah... I'll wait till I've got at least 1k posts.  I should get out of FCs a bit... :sweat


----------



## HugeGuy (May 6, 2006)

I remember if you use an .art file or something like that, you can upload an avy at whatever size. Gooba even uploaded a wallpaper for his avy once. O_O


----------



## Yondy (May 7, 2006)

I'm Finally a senior!

Well, a mod just has to add me 1st.

*Pokes at the nearest SMod or Admin


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2006)

Congratulations again, Yondy 

eh , are we gonna spam this thread today ?


----------



## Yondy (May 7, 2006)

No, since if a mod comes s/he may not make me senior. >_>


----------



## Guardian Archangel (May 8, 2006)

requesting addage


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2006)

IMO ppl who have been here since 2004 should be called Super Seniors.


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

Hmmm... Who is Guardian Archangel? Name change???

Congratulations Guardian Archangel and Yondy on joining the club 

Goku... I think Super Senior membership should just be given to those with over 5k posts instead of those who have been around since 2004!

Cos, that'd mean everyone who joined from Jan 2005 onwards would never be able to become a super senior !


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2006)

no  i think 2004 would be better because they are the SUPER SENIORS! they been here since the beginning ... well ppl who been here since sept of 2004 have been here since the beginning . 


but i say 2 years for Super Senior status!


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

Lol... 2 years you say?

That isn't too bad then... At first I thought you were saying only those from 2004.


----------



## Freija (May 8, 2006)

so, i should be a super senior ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

*Senior Membership Update*

For those who would like to become Senior Members, rather than requesting membership in this thread, you will now be able to request membership in the same manner as those that request Bath House Membership.

*Process:*

Go to your UserCP*-->*Group Membership*-->*Request Senior Membership



If you meet the requirements you will be admitted within 1-2 Business days xD

Revised Requirements 

    * 3000 Reputation Points
    * 1000 Posts
    * 6 months of Registration


*Spoiler*: _Senior Membership Info_ 



In order to reward dedication to NarutoForums.com, a senior members usergroup has been added. The criteria for joining is not too severe, you just need *1000 posts*, and *3000 reputation points* in order to gain access to a bigger avatar, more PM space and more to come. 

Also, it is very important that this not lead to excessive spam, or rep begging. If any spam posts are seen to have the DIRECT INTENT of raising the post count, not only will the post be deleted, removing it from being counted, a set number of posts will be manually docked from your postcount. You will not be able to run out of posts, as you will be banned for spam long before you reach 0.

Similarly rep begging will not be tolerated. It is suggested that neg reps be given to people begging for + reps, and if it is too outrageous, your reputation will be manually disabled.

It might also be important to note that you must be a registered member for *6 months* in order to become a 'senior member.' So before you try any rep begging or spamming, make sure you've been a member for long enough.

All criteria and priveledges are subject to change as the usergroup and our use of it evolves. Oh, and go easy on spamming this thread ^^


NOTE: If you had your post count or rep reset, contact the person who reset it for you, and they will manually move you into the senior members group pending that you would meet the criteria had your rep/posts not been reset.


----------



## Freija (May 8, 2006)

requested membership XD that was a nice idea i have to say to be able to request it like that, it makes things easier.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> requested membership XD that was a nice idea i have to say to be able to request it like that, it makes things easier.




You've been officially added


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

Only 1k posts to be a senior member now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Only 1k posts to be a senior member now?




Yeah, people were getting to be way to spammy, so hopefully those who spam the heck out of certain threads would refrain from doing so now O_O


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

Ah... I can't believe that happened...

Will it ever go back to 2,000?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Ah... I can't believe that happened...
> 
> Will it ever go back to 2,000?




Well, the rules are always to change as seen fit, but we feel comfortable with the new requirements. 

Either way it never phased me because I had 7,000 posts before senior membership was even existed


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

I see... Ah man... Some people worked really hard to reach 2k... I feel sorry for them 

EDIT: Oh shit hang on... When does/did it come into play exactly?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> I see... Ah man... Some people worked really hard to reach 2k... I feel sorry for them
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit hang on... When does/did it come into play exactly?



Some of those same people shamelessly spammed their way into it =/

and by my guess the senior membership thing started a little over a year ago. *In fact I believe it started in May*


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

Whoa.. (Is too lazy to read the current convo)

What's going on?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

You can't read up to 8 posts? =/

Basically this:

8. Jef88

and it's also on the front page as well.


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> I see... Ah man... Some people worked really hard to reach 2k... I feel sorry for them
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit hang on... When does/did it come into play exactly?


 
i know right  ...........this sucks, after being so close


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

You have to br here for 6 months now? ;_;

What about the people who are already seniors, but haven't been here long enough? Are we still senior members?


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

*IMPEACH Yøndaime!!!!!!*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> You have to br here for 6 months now? ;_;
> 
> What about the people who are already seniors, but haven't been here long enough? Are we still senior members?




The requirements aren't retroactive. It only applies for those who haven't reached senior status up to this point. 

6 months isn't that long...


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

wait until the end of summer after being so close . i dont like it!


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> The requirements aren't retroactive. It only applies for those who haven't reached senior status up to this point.
> 
> 6 months isn't that long...




Woo, that was close. I became a SM yesterday. 

It's long for me =|


----------



## Sieg (May 8, 2006)

I'll be a senior member when the new semester starts ... wait....


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Woo, that was close. I became a SM yesterday.
> 
> It's long for me =|


 

you suck


----------



## Id (May 8, 2006)

They should make it longer, a year or so.


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

Stop being so whiny about it. I really just got lucky.


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

whatever i give up, i dont care anymore


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

You shouldn't, since you don't need the PM space, and you can just ask a smod or admin to upload it.


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

care about what Neji ?


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

whatever i'll do that then later on, i just wanted the title but its gay anyway


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> care about what Neji ?


 
after waiting so long i cant be a SM now untill the end of summer


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Woo, that was close. I became a SM yesterday.
> 
> It's long for me =|




made it by the skin of your teeth  

besides...180 days seem like a decent amount of time to be a senior member.


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

dont beat around the bush , Neji . What's that ?



			
				Kira said:
			
		

> made it by the skin of your teeth
> 
> besides...180 days seem like a decent amount of time to be a senior member.


 
so now the requirement is 18days on NF , 2000 posts and 300 rep points


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> made it by the skin of your teeth
> 
> besides...180 days seem like a decent amount of time to be a senior member.




Meh.. I guess so, when you put it like that :I


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> dont beat around the bush , Neji . What's that ?
> 
> 
> 
> so now the requirement is 18*0* days on NF , *1*000 posts and 300*0* rep points


 

yea, but now it doesnt even matter


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> dont beat around the bush , Neji . What's that ?
> 
> 
> 
> so now the requirement is 18days on NF , 2000 posts and 300 rep points




The new requirements are: 6 months (180 days), 1,000 posts and 3,000 rep points


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

Neji said:
			
		

> yea, but now it doesnt even matter


 
meh , Neji is getting emo disappointed


----------



## Blitzkrieg (May 8, 2006)

Thats seems fair but when did this come in to play (I haven't been here uin the last 2 days )


----------



## Id (May 8, 2006)

They should make it

4,000 post count
50,000 rep count
1 year

Yup that sounds, good to me.XD


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

Kira said:
			
		

> The new requirements are: 6 months (180 days), 1,000 posts and 3,000 rep points


 
why 1000 posts ? Many members have become SMs with their 2000 posts . This new requirement seems to be a lil bit loose .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> They should make it
> 
> *5,000* post count
> *100,000* rep count
> ...




Now that's much better


----------



## zizou (May 8, 2006)

^ people would spam around like crazy


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, 1000 posts is really easy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> why 1000 posts ? Many members have become SMs with their 2000 posts . This new requirement seems to be a lil bit loose .




Because people have spammed like crazy to get to 2,000 posts. 1,000 less spamy posts=


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

5000 posts are really hard to get . 

About thhe 100,000 , i've come that tooo near . 1 year , too long

@Yamato : you really think that with the new requirement, there will be less spammy posts ?  i dont think so


----------



## zizou (May 8, 2006)

6 month is good enought, I guess. 
50k rep points would be better though.


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

stop that Neji , or they will change it now .

@Kira : indeed i see not many members know about the Senior Membership . This place was so dead before some crazy monkeys *uhm,pointing at the SpamCouncil* spammed this thread away and started the race to the Senior Membership. So, the new requirements wont make much difference for the forum on the whole , but it's a shock to Neji . Members will still make spammy posts . just because they feel like it .

@Neji you emo monkey, i saw your post already


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

Nice revisions Kira! 



> IMO ppl who have been here since 2004 should be called Super Seniors.


 they are.......
but 2 years is a fair flat value atm.....



> 6 months isn't that long...





> Join Date: Jan 2006


Its true....Y?ndaime 





> Are we still senior members?


 You still aren't .......


> I see... Ah man... Some people spammed really hard to reach 2k... I feel sorry for them


 true.....but don't



> Some of those same people shamelessly spammed their way into it =/


 OH, damn Mr. top poster already said it.......


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

.......i give up its hopeless


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

talk big eh ??? You're not giving up in your mind


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> stop that Neji , or they will change it now .
> 
> @Kira : indeed i see not many members know about the Senior Membership . This place was so dead before some crazy monkeys *uhm,pointing at the SpamCouncil* spammed this thread away and started the race to the Senior Membership. So, the new requirements wont make much difference for the forum on the whole , but it's a shock to Neji . Members will still make spammy posts . just because they feel like it .




Well, they might and probably will, but it won't be for senior membership but because they are natural spammers. But I've had people in certain sections spam up threads and actually say "800 more posts till senior membership" and keep counting backwards each time they post..and I warned them about it.

and in this thread posts don't count so they, it's really of no consequence if they spammed this thread...a bit of an annoyance though 

And the requirements are (6 months, 1,000 posts and 3,000 rep points). 

Is 6 months really a long time? I was here for 9 months before senior membership >_>


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

What member number were you Kira?

Like... member number when you joined.

Top hundred I say?


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> talk big eh ??? You're not giving up in your mind


 
i'll try....


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

Kira said:
			
		

> Is 6 months really a long time? I was here for 9 months before senior membership


 
well , dont compare everything with you . I can never have a faintest idea about how you can make that much posts . 

About those members , what are neg reps for ? Just neg them so they cant meet the requirement [/sarcasm] *not recommended* 

Anyway, w/e is fine by me . I should stop bitching about the requirement, or you will change them again . I'd rather wait for 3 weeks doing nothing than getting 500 posts more , it's so troublesome .



			
				Yondy said:
			
		

> Top hundred I say?


 
surprisingly enough, 8073


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

Vanh = Shika's Daughter.


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

> Like... member number when you joined.


 He is one of 2004, but Tazmo and Rez would be #1, Rez did join in 1970 after all....



> But I've had people in certain sections spam up threads and actually say "800 more posts till senior membership" and keep counting backwards each time they post..and I warned them about it.


 Quite right...


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

@yondaime--that was random..


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

NO WAI!!!  [/sarcasm]


----------



## Rin <3 (May 8, 2006)

Can I be a senior now?


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

oh my, you guys can never keep anything serious for long


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

congrats bettymae....lucky, u gotta request it...look on the 1st page


----------



## Rin <3 (May 8, 2006)

Yeah I have already XDDDDDDD

thx


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> What member number were you Kira?
> 
> Like... member number when you joined.
> 
> Top hundred I say?




I wasn't on that early. I was the 8,037th member  

The earliest join date was Sept 2004. I joined in late November...(Nov.22, 2004)


			
				vanh said:
			
		

> Anyway, w/e is fine by me . I should stop bitching about the requirement, or you will change them again . I'd rather wait for 3 weeks doing nothing than getting 500 posts more , it's so troublesome .



If I made the decision, the requriment would be 3,500 posts, 50,000 rep points, and  6 months. While I have input, I just enforce them O_O



> well , dont compare everything with you . I can never have a faintest idea about how you can make that much posts .



but, they were spamming and off-topic, with 3 word statements like "oh, that awesome" "yeah, that's so cool", "what's this thread about?"  over and over again. And were constantly off-topic..so yeah, I expect members to stay on topic in threads, instead of talking about what they ate today in a specific anime thread. O_O

And I'm here for most of the day. I don't have to post much, but if I'm here like 18 hours a day...then they eventually add up.



> About those members , what are neg reps for ? Just neg them so they cant meet the requirement [/sarcasm] *not recommended*



Or just not let them in since the process isn't automatic.

*
The following Members have been Promoted:*

uncanny_sama
bettymae
zizou
k1nj5


----------



## Rin <3 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you kira  Yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

> If I made the decision, the requriment would be 3,500 posts, 50,000 rep points, and 6 months.


 I could go for  that, considering I'm on the side of having it now.....


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

Kira said:
			
		

> If I made the decision, the requriment would be 3,500 posts, 50,000 rep points, and 6 months. While I have input, I just enforce them O_O


 
dont make emo kiddos like Neji commit suicide , Kira . *uhm Neji  *



			
				Kira said:
			
		

> And I'm here for most of the day. I don't have to post much, but if I'm here like 18 hours a day...then they eventually add up.


 
it just brings up another question :"how the hell can you be here 18 hours a day? "  

And congratulations to zizou , bettymae, UC and robotkiller .


----------



## Robotkiller (May 8, 2006)

Thank you kira


----------



## zizou (May 8, 2006)

yay 
thx kira and vanh


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

meh, spamasuki is gonna have a big party today XD

anyway, i have to go now . See ya all later


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> dont make emo kiddos like Neji commit suicide , Kira . *uhm Neji


 

uhhm im the one who brought those requirments up remember.......


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 8, 2006)

OH HELL YEAH 

im senior

muwhahahhaa


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> it just brings up another question :"how the hell can you be here 18 hours a day? "
> 
> And congratulations to zizou , bettymae, UC and robotkiller .




I've been off from school since January, so I have a lot of free time until this fall  



> dont make emo kiddos like Neji commit suicide , Kira . *uhm Neji  *



It's probably good that I'm the only one who wants such stringent standards xDD


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

> dont make emo kiddos like Neji commit suicide


 _Do it! _

BTW Kira do you have an office job or something? What sort of situation facilitates such a lifestyle, are you a professional NF mod?


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

Neji said:
			
		

> *uhhm* im the one who brought those requirments up remember.......


 
ok, whatever . Neji, uhm , huh ? Remember what i told you last time ?????



			
				Kira said:
			
		

> I've been off from school since January, so I have a lot of free time until this fall


 
eh , that's all for my curiousity


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> _Do it! _
> 
> BTW Kira do you have an office job or something? What sort of situation facilitates such a lifestyle, are you a *professional NF mod?*



Is there such a thing?  

I finished my internship with the CDC (Environmental health and Disease reporting) in February '06 and finished My Masters Degree last December. I got accepted into the PhD program in Environmental science this fall, so I'm just kicking back and relaxing in the mean time O_O


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

yeah, i remember but i know how to counter that , and like i was saying, the requiremnets should be that long if i have to wait another 3 months, in 3 months i can make that *easy*


----------



## Id (May 8, 2006)

Kira your cool ware can I subscribe to your weekly announcements.

(my nose turned brown for some odd reason)


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2006)

...Finally... i have the chance to make my avys like I always wanted ...


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Kira your cool ware can I subscribe to your weekly announcements.
> 
> (my nose turned brown for some odd reason)


Id... Since when did you start using forbidden jutsu?


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

Good for you.....



> in 3 months i can make that easy


 sorry to tell you but in that time I'll kill you and eat you-that's why no one will ever find you.....

I was joking about pro but maybe someday.....ha ha ha
kira, what is your final goal?


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Good for you.....
> 
> sorry to tell you but in that time I'll kill you and eat you-that's why no one will ever find you.....
> 
> ...


Kira's goal is an excessive commodity. You do not know the kinds of figures you are getting into my friend. This is all.


----------



## Moritsune (May 8, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Is 6 months really a long time? I was here for 9 months before senior membership >_>



i've been here over a year and still haven't gotten to seniorship


----------



## Yondy (May 8, 2006)

You have enough posts though


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

yea now you will..........


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

Why are you still here? 



> i've been here over a year and still haven't gotten to seniorship


 there there, come sit on santa's lap.....


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Why are you still here?
> 
> there there, come sit on santa's lap.....


It is a crime to doubt the viral implications of any such speculation.


----------



## Neji (May 8, 2006)

uhhhhhhhhh what did you say gokou?!


----------



## vanh (May 8, 2006)

Yondy said:
			
		

> Vanh = Shika's Daughter.


 
Yondy you must be out of your mind or sth . How could i still love Shika if i was his daughter  ?


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

[this rather than some post to perpetuate the spam here]..........


----------



## Feathers! (May 9, 2006)

My avvy is still doing the 125x 125 thing... help.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I wasn't on that early. I was the 8,037th member
> 
> The earliest join date was Sept 2004. I joined in late November...(Nov.22, 2004)


how do you check what member number you had O_o


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> how do you check what member number you had O_o



There are a couple of ways to do it. One way is by placing your mouse cursor over your avatar and at the bottom of your screen you should see your member ID. Yours is 2228 O_O



			
				aburo yin said:
			
		

> My avvy is still doing the 125x 125 thing... help.



Did you follow instuctions on how to request senior membership?  

New Filipino FC


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2006)

Also, did't you say a rep ban could fuck it up.......?


----------



## Feathers! (May 9, 2006)

Thanks kira-san i didnt notice that at all.  Boy is my face red.  well finally took care of that, now all i have to do is wait .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Also, did't you say a rep ban could fuck it up.......?




yeah, your senior membership status could be taken away in that situation




			
				aburo yin said:
			
		

> Thanks kira-san i didnt notice that at all. Boy is my face red. well finally took care of that, now all i have to do is wait



no problem.


*Following users have been promoted:
*
aburo yin
tmmyc


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> There are a couple of ways to do it. One way is by placing your mouse cursor over your avatar and at the bottom of your screen you should see your member ID. Yours is 2228 O_O


i guess i joined alittle early eh ^_^


----------



## jkingler (May 9, 2006)

When and why were the requirements lowered? Just curious, since this is all news to me.


----------



## tmmyc (May 9, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> When and why were the requirements lowered? Just curious, since this is all news to me.


I was wondering the same, but why question a good thing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> When and why were the requirements lowered? Just curious, since this is all news to me.




Well, not all the requirements were lowered. The posts were lowered (2000-->1,000)  while the "days since joined" has increased (120-->180).

Rep Points remained unchanged  

The reasoning for the lower post counts is to cut down on spammy posts for the sole purpose of attaining senior membership. People will probably continue spamming but it won't be for the purposes of senior membership.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> The reasoning for the lower post counts is to cut down on spammy posts for the sole purpose of attaining senior membership.



What about spammy posting for the joy of spammy posting?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> What about spammy posting for the joy of spammy posting?



That's why the other part of my statement reads as follows:



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> People will probably continue spamming but it won't be for the purposes of senior membership.


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2006)

LOL the technological wizardrii of the moderators. =p (plz dun ban me  )


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 10, 2006)

Did anyone else get an e-mail from the narutoforums admin? Because I did and it confuses me :S


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 10, 2006)

Yay Im going to be a Senior member now


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2006)

congrats Puply


----------



## Neji (May 10, 2006)

go pulp, go pulp!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Neji and thanks Vanh.
Vanh should'nt you be a Senior Member as well


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2006)

i need some more time . Meh, just relax XDDD *yawns*


----------



## Kaki (May 11, 2006)

> Yay Im going to be a Senior member now


 <----Happy customer of the new Policy....




> go pulp, go pulp!


 You still alive? I thought it was going to be suicide.......


----------



## 8018 (May 11, 2006)

its funny, cos once i got
my 2k post.. i stopped caring
about posting X]


so good luck to everyone out
there and dun hurry it up
to be a senior member, its 
not that great .___.


----------



## theoneandonly (May 11, 2006)

welcome to the big avatars club XD


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 11, 2006)

does anybody know the meaning of the e-mail that was sent by the admin to seniot members only


----------



## Dommy (May 11, 2006)

^ I rarely check my email box. Well ok, I will do it for once this time. 



> Senior Members,
> 
> The time for us to strike has come. Today we will take what is ours.



Lol, the same message.


----------



## kakashie-sensei (May 11, 2006)

i know, but do u understand what i means?


----------



## Dommy (May 11, 2006)

Why don't you post your questions *here*?


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

There's a thread about this already , in the complaints section : 

*here*


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 11, 2006)

I got another one and it's pissing me off.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 11, 2006)

Alright, look. It's just one of the admins playing around. I won't tell you who, but that's the story. Relax.


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Alright, look. It's just one of the admins playing around. I won't tell you who, but that's the story. Relax.



Its Kira


----------



## White Fox (May 11, 2006)

Kira why the hell whould he do it?

Id you sure?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 11, 2006)

Im Officially a Senior Member


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

how many times have i congratulated you since yesterday pulp  ?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 11, 2006)

lets see about 5 times lol


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> Kira why the hell whould he do it?
> 
> Id you sure?



Maybe


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

let this be the sixth fficial congratulations Pulpy


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 11, 2006)

thank you again


----------



## White Fox (May 11, 2006)

I have a queston wasnt the requirments 2000 posts the last time I checked?


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> I have a queston wasnt the requirments 2000 posts the last time I checked?



Its changed.
Its now 1000 post. But the 3 month requierment has bin changed to 6 months.


I think it should be changed to 1 year, If you ask me.


----------



## Rin <3 (May 11, 2006)

Me too^


But 1000 post...>______________>


----------



## DOK (May 11, 2006)

So like im senior now >.>


----------



## Yondy (May 11, 2006)

, Congrats...


----------



## White Fox (May 11, 2006)

Ok I see now its going to be a lot easier now...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 11, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Its Kira



Definitely..._not._


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

Blue , Rez , Ronin ?


----------



## Rin <3 (May 11, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Definitely..._not._


U mean...._him?_


U know what Im talking bout kat


----------



## Yondy (May 11, 2006)

I say Rez.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 11, 2006)

Correct you are. It was Reznor. 

@Betty--Lol, no not him.


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

Rez ? what did he think to do that ?  just for fun ?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 11, 2006)

Just for fun.


----------



## Rin <3 (May 11, 2006)

Lol I see 


He was just bored....? 

edit:

lol k XD


----------



## White Fox (May 11, 2006)

They can do that?


----------



## Neji (May 11, 2006)

huh?????????


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

why can't they do that ?


----------



## Dommy (May 11, 2006)

Only just for fun?


----------



## Sieg (May 11, 2006)

No war... ;_;


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

lol siegy , you want to show your Anko picture collection that much ?


----------



## Airgrinder (May 11, 2006)

can't you make a bigger avatar anyway???


----------



## murasex (May 11, 2006)

Finally, a senior member -who didn't know she met the requirements- xDDD

>=D

_I feel old._


----------



## lucky (May 11, 2006)

anyone get a cryptic email?  Or am i displaying symptoms of a schizophrenic paranoid?


----------



## 8018 (May 11, 2006)

only 1000 posts now?!
thats ludacris XO


----------



## Mukuro (May 12, 2006)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> only 1000 posts now?!
> thats ludacris XO


That's what I thought at first...

But it isn't so bad when you think about it.


----------



## 8018 (May 12, 2006)

please enlight me about it =/
i still think its crazee

but i guess the real
task is to get the rep
points .___.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

They changed the requirement to 1000 posts? Awesome! SM I am coming. 

*order whip and wax*


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 12, 2006)

Holy macaroni???!!!
1000 posts now??!
SM here I come.
Will post 500 in a week!Believe it!


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 13, 2006)

*kicks posting craze into overdrive*

MUST BECOME SENIOR MEMBER!!!!


----------



## White Fox (May 13, 2006)

Yah I slowed down on the posting since I still got a couple months...


----------



## OniTasku (May 13, 2006)

lucky said:
			
		

> anyone get a cryptic email?  Or am i displaying symptoms of a schizophrenic paranoid?



If you're talking about the one about some sort of plan to take action and take over something, then you're not going crazy. 



			
				Liz said:
			
		

> only 1000 posts now?!
> thats ludacris XO



Wha...? D:

That's lame.


----------



## Edgecrusher (May 13, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> Yah I slowed down on the posting since I still got a couple months...


I've been here a year so far, though; it's that NF is not my most active forum. 

As for the number of posts, 1000 does seem more reasonable than 2000 of them.


----------



## Scared Link (May 13, 2006)

I'm a seniour member!! Hooray!


----------



## Kisame. (May 13, 2006)

Woot senior member... in 2 more months <.<


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 13, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Wha...? D:
> 
> That's lame.



Lol, that's the exact same thing I said when I first saw the new post requirements.


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

damn man I had the requirements for months and I just find out now that the requirements were changed, i spent all day getting to 2000 for nothing


----------



## Kisame. (May 13, 2006)

Lol jink that sucks.


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Lol jink that sucks.



yeah  i sent a join group request now though, hope it gets accepted soon


----------



## Slips (May 13, 2006)

6 months yeek not even sure if i meet that time frame. Hope I dont get demoted


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

you joined in novemeber, tis now may, thats roughly 7 months   your fine

sure is taking Kira a while to accept my request


----------



## Reznor (May 13, 2006)

So what are the senior members going to do exactly?


----------



## Kisame. (May 13, 2006)

> So what are the senior members going to do exactly?



become snobby elitists


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> So what are the senior members going to do exactly?



I just want to be able to change my avatar to a bigger one without haveing to ask an admin


----------



## 8018 (May 13, 2006)

dark_-chan said:
			
		

> Lol, that's the exact same thing I said when I first saw the new post requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.O
its freaky how we think alike .___.

great now we are going
to have newbies with Senior Membership =X


----------



## Neji (May 13, 2006)

Kîšame did u see the new requirments? u have to wait until october now


----------



## Kisame. (May 13, 2006)

> K?ame did u see the new requirments? u have to wait until october now



I think I have to come up with a plan. This will take both sides of my brain


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> o.O
> its freaky how we think alike .___.
> 
> great now we are going
> to have newbies with Senior Membership =X



not really, you need to be here for 6 months. So technically your not a nub


----------



## vanh (May 13, 2006)

Damn Neji, you said i would have to wait 3 more weeks, and i was too lazy to check that . I have met all the requirements , i think .


----------



## Neji (May 13, 2006)

it went from 3 weeks to 3 months


----------



## Neji (May 13, 2006)

nope vanh, you still need to wait roughly 2 weeks


----------



## vanh (May 13, 2006)

Neji said:
			
		

> nope vanh, you still need to wait roughly 2 weeks


 
you're right


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2006)

Kira, thank you very much for changing it to be 1000 posts, those last 800 posts would have been a killer.


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

how long does it usually take to be accepted?


----------



## vanh (May 13, 2006)

Jink , your avvy is big enough imo


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Jink , your avvy is big enough imo



I know its 150X150 but I had to get an admin to do it for me, i want to be able to do it myself


----------



## vanh (May 13, 2006)

yeah, me too. i want the forehead in my avvy look bigger XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Kira, thank you very much for changing it to be 1000 posts, those last 800 posts would have been a killer.




I don't want to take credit for an idea that wasn't mine.  
It was an agreed upon change

*Vanh* and *Jink* were just promoted to senior membership.

I know I'm forgetting one other person...but they were approved as well


----------



## Kisame. (May 14, 2006)

erm me. Read the reason


----------



## Twizted (May 14, 2006)

Hey all, welcome to the club


----------



## vanh (May 14, 2006)

Kira said:
			
		

> I don't want to take credit for an idea that wasn't mine.
> It was an agreed upon change
> 
> *Vanh* and *Jink* were just promoted to senior membership.
> ...


 
me too ??? it's too kind of you Kira . Now the forehead really looks bigger .Thanks a lot


----------



## hayate-kun (May 14, 2006)

well, whoever did change the post count for senior membership to 1000 gets my thanks! though i still have to get 500 more posts


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

Im, about half way now...


----------



## Reznor (May 15, 2006)

> Im, about half way now...


 No, you still have the "6 months" part.


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

Damit... I forgot about that


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 21, 2006)

w00t im a senior member now! Hooray for me!


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

Congrats! ^ ^


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

Should this thread be revived?


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

Hmm, sure.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

Why      ?


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

lets do it


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 21, 2006)

Im here....


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

yes! revive


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

Lol, nutters.


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

They shouldn't let Non-senior members talk in here.


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> They shouldn't let Non-senior members talk in here.


 
youre not a senior member..


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> They shouldn't let Non-senior members talk in here.


 
youre not a senior member..


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> They shouldn't let Non-senior members talk in here.


 
youre not a senior member..


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> They shouldn't let Non-senior members talk in here.


 
your not a senior member..


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

Says who O.o;;?


----------



## Sieg (May 21, 2006)

Nice spam Neji


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

Very nice spam.

Reps for you.


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

thank you very much

even though it was a mistake


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

Senior members should have special ranks or something.


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

ORLY?

awesome.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

*burninates all of the above save maybe sieg*


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Senior members should have special ranks or something.


 
why are you saying these things if u still have to wiat until october


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

> why are you saying these things if u still have to wiat until october


 
O.o;;;; again I ask you what are you talking about.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

Now.....
1. sTFU
2. Suicide


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

@Kisame, YOU'RE NOT A SENIOR MEMBER.

There.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

He is........and nobody cares.........


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

> He is........and nobody cares.........


 
I care  d


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

you are?......


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

Kisame is a senior member.

You should know this by now.


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

i know i should........but not on his current accout


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

> i know i should........but not on his current accout


 
............ check my profile.


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

How though?

He hasn't been here long enough. :S


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

User CP


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

> How though?
> 
> He hasn't been here long enough. :S


 
MY samehada sucks up time.


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

Tell me how before I fuck you bitch


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

> Tell me how before I fuck you bitch


 
Yeah that would totally happen =/


----------



## Gene (May 21, 2006)

Am I qualified to become a señior member yet?


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

> MY face sucks up cock.


 Is it worth it?


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

how did that happen?! did you request it and you got accepted by accident?! 

*tries it out*


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

> *tries it out*


Ok, but you're gonna have to swallow.....don't tell me I did't warn you.....


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> Am I qualified to become a señior member yet?


No, you're just a three year-old girl.


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

Neji said:
			
		

> how did that happen?! did you request it and you got accepted by accident?!
> 
> *tries it out*


 
No, I think it was because of his reasom . He once mentioned about "read my reason, Kira" , right on the day I was promoted to SM  I think I can guess the reason 

Congrats NaraShikamaru


----------



## Gene (May 21, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> No, you're just a three year-old girl.


Only on the outside.


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

i put no reason...


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

> I think I can guess the reason


 
You figured it out... Im gay


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

.................idk bored


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> You figured it out... Im gay


 
I knew it


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 21, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> You figured it out... Im gay


I could tell the first day I saw you.


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

It's impossible for Kisame to be gay.


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> It's impossible for Kisame to be gay.


 
why ?


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

Gay?  dam that was a typo I meant to say. Ray.

I'm  Ray.


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

phew........

but i found out the truth why you became an SM


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

im a doctor?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 21, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> im a doctor?


 .............


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> why ?


Because the  smiley has been used over 100 times in this thread.

If Kisame was gay, he wouldn't be able to post in this thread.


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> Because the  smiley has been used over 100 times in this thread.
> 
> If Kisame was gay, he wouldn't be able to post in this thread.


 
well, I should have been able to figure it out myself *shrugs* Stupid me indeed it makes no sense at all


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

_


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

I have always thought that this  suits you the best IA 

I have to go , so peace spammers


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

hello.............


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> I have always thought that this  suits you the best IA
> 
> I have to go , so peace spammers


Where are you going now?


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

somewhere.........


----------



## mortsleam (May 21, 2006)

ONly till Septemeber and 600 more posts till senior membership


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

Lol. Very well.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

btw I hate you all.......rly


----------



## mortsleam (May 21, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> btw I hate you all.......rly


HUH!!!   
What i do?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 21, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

ok.....not _you_.....


----------



## mortsleam (May 21, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> ok.....not _you_.....


I hope you were talking about me.


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

hello.............


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

yes nighty I was talking about you....


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> yeah, me too. i want the forehead in my avvy look bigger XD




Sakura avatar?


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

yasha said:
			
		

> Sakura avatar?


 
vanh is anti Sakura  Btw , the forehead in my current avvy is not big enough ?


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2006)

Your current avatar has a forehead?


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

Why not ? Just because of the big hat  Meh, I changed my avvy back yesterday , so what about this one ?


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

hello .


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2006)

> Why not ? Just because of the big hat  Meh, I changed my avvy back yesterday , so what about this one ?



I personally prefer the first one. She looks cuter. But the Slam Dunk sig rocks. Do you have one with the whole Ryonan team or Shohoku team in it? 



> hello.



hello.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

Link removed


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

Neji said:
			
		

> hello .


 
eh, hello/hi/good morning 



			
				yasha said:
			
		

> I personally prefer the first one. She looks cuter. But the Slam Dunk sig rocks. Do you have one with the whole Ryonan team or Shohoku team in it?


 
I only have the stock. You can ask my evil daddy to make you one 







I don't have any Ryonan Team picture, but I have this


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2006)

Anzai sensei looks so inconspicuous in the second pic. XD I like the second and the fourth ones. Sakuragi and Sendoh are my favourites BTW. It's undoubtedly the best manga I've ever read.


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

You like Sendoh too ?  What about Hisashi Mitsui ?


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2006)

Tensai Sendoh 




> You like Sendoh too ?



I knew you would love Sendoh too, because he is a lazy genius, just like Shikamemaru.  




> What about Hisashi Mitsui ?



You mean Mitchie? Sure I love Mitchie. I was good in 3-pointers, just like Mitchie. The keyword here is "was".


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 21, 2006)

Can I be a Senior Member?


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

> Can I be a Senior Member?



Erm you are a senior member


----------



## Gene (May 21, 2006)

Not according to his profile.


----------



## Mukuro (May 21, 2006)

0Reiatsu said:
			
		

> Can I be a Senior Member?


It's up to you.

Go to User CP and Group Memberships.


----------



## vanh (May 21, 2006)

0Reiatsu said:
			
		

> Can I be a Senior Member?


 
sure, you can coz' I think you have met all the requirements . 


			
				yasha said:
			
		

> You mean Mitchie? Sure I love Mitchie. I was good in 3-pointers, just like Mitchie. The keyword here is "was".


 
I like him a lot, but but I can't find any good stock to make a Mitchie siggy


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2006)

my request was denied i wonder why


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2006)

The requirement is changed to 6 months of memberships now.


----------



## ydraliskos (May 22, 2006)

Yay, I'm a senior member now =D =D 

By the way, which of those 2 150x150p avatars do you prefer? 




cropped/resized/bordered myself =) Tho both of them are official concept arts, not mine!


----------



## Gambitz (May 22, 2006)

hello everybody


----------



## Blitzkrieg (May 22, 2006)

Look at this everypne I knew now turned into Senior Members


----------



## Neji (May 22, 2006)

not me...


----------



## Kaki (May 22, 2006)

> not me...


You blow you don't suck....


----------



## DOK (May 22, 2006)

nevermind >.<


----------



## Kisame. (May 22, 2006)

Ha you dont posts or rep. thats funny.


----------



## Kaki (May 22, 2006)

its not funny.......


----------



## Kisame. (May 22, 2006)

whats funny?


----------



## Kaki (May 22, 2006)

What the hell are you? for real....


----------



## Envy (May 22, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with this forum >=[


----------



## Kaki (May 22, 2006)

GTFOMI!!!
..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2006)

I still say 2004 members should be declared as Super Seniors! lol that would be intresting to say the least.


----------



## Kisame. (May 22, 2006)

> I still say 2004 members should be declared as Super Seniors! lol that would be intresting to say the least.


 
Or have our names a different color to distinguish us or something.


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2006)

> Or have our names a different color to distinguish us or something.



Apartheid? :S


----------



## DOK (May 23, 2006)

Kîšame said:
			
		

> Ha you dont posts or rep. thats funny.


how am i a senior and a member of the bathouse


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2006)

Basically, Kîšame, He owns you.....


----------



## Kisame. (May 23, 2006)

Sure he does


----------



## BakaKage (May 23, 2006)

Hmm, I guess I am good enough to join this elite group now.


----------



## DOK (May 23, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> He sure does



i fixed it for you


----------



## Kisame. (May 23, 2006)

> i fixed it for you


 
Thats almost as funny as getting repped sealed


----------



## DOK (May 23, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Thats almost as funny as getting repped sealed



Getting rep sealed is serious buisness


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2006)

Yea, its kinda like the patriot act.....being used.....


----------



## DOK (May 23, 2006)

I unno, but i will say this.

I had 4000+ posts at one time and 400+k rep at one time to.

bye.


----------



## Mukuro (May 23, 2006)

Have you guys finished yet?


----------



## Jonas (May 23, 2006)

Is I a Senior Member?


----------



## Kisame. (May 23, 2006)

This thread is dead. Lets get a lock.


----------



## Neji (May 23, 2006)

lock?! no never!


----------



## Keramachi (May 23, 2006)

Some people still need to use it for its intended purpose. People like me.

I still haven't been added as a senior member, despite my obvious fufillment of the requirements. I applied a little less than a week ago.


----------



## Kisame. (May 23, 2006)

pm chamcham or kira. 

your wasting time in here <.<;;


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

WE NEED A LOCK


----------



## vanh (May 23, 2006)

in before lock


----------



## Neji (May 23, 2006)

no me...., and why is a lock necessary?..


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 23, 2006)

yes why ?...........


----------



## Kisame. (May 23, 2006)

Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## The Scenester (May 23, 2006)

stop spamming so much 

*locks you all* o.O

loff neh?


----------



## Yondy (May 23, 2006)

You can lock and chain me anyday 

>.>


----------



## Kisame. (May 23, 2006)

Im telling anko.


----------



## Yondy (May 23, 2006)

PLease don't!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 23, 2006)

Can I tell on Yøndaime


----------



## Neji (May 23, 2006)

i already did...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 23, 2006)

I use to be a senior member. Until I overcame the hardship.


----------



## Kisame. (May 23, 2006)

Boo down with senior members. you think your better than us.


----------



## vanh (May 23, 2006)

You're not a Senior Member  ?


----------



## mortsleam (May 23, 2006)

I'm not............................ 
But i still got slaves!!!


----------



## Yukimura (May 23, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> You're not a Senior Member  ?



He needs about 5 more monthes 

I am so close to becoming a senior member. I thought I would never be able to do it, since the previous limit was 2000 posts. 

Kisame-- I will become senior member sooner than you, despite your >3000 posts 


EDIT: Woah, I still have to post 31 more messages? Now I'm not sure...


----------



## vanh (May 23, 2006)

Tsu said:
			
		

> He needs about 5 more monthes


 
check his profile


----------



## Neji (May 23, 2006)

he is a senoir member...


----------



## Yukimura (May 23, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> check his profile



I guess it's rare for somebody to have 1000 posts under 6 monthes that they set the parameters for just the post count? T__T



> he is a senoir member...



Yeah...

I say senior members be chosen with >2500 posts, >30000 rep, and >10 monthes.


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2006)

> Kisame-- I will become senior member sooner than you, despite your >3000 posts


 yup he's a slut.....


----------



## Kisame. (May 23, 2006)

> Yeah...
> 
> I say senior members be chosen with >2500 posts, >30000 rep, and >10 monthes.


 

The rep isn't important. I said that requirement should be done away altogether.


----------



## De Monies (May 24, 2006)

but I've been here a year, have over 300k rep but lack in the post count department.  I think ">30000 rep, and >10 monthes." is fine but I like the post count kept at 1k or 1500 >__>;;


----------



## shizuru (May 24, 2006)

only 99 more posts and i'll be senior


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

Yeh....lock?


----------



## Mugiwara (May 24, 2006)

1000 posts.. quite a lot.. better start being more active then 

"Only" around 500 more posts


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

Why did the requirements get moved down to 1000 post instead of the normal 2000?


----------



## Jonas (May 24, 2006)

I agree with Tj-Chan. 

Wtf 1000 posts? That's like... wtf? 

I struggled the hard way- 2000 posts! in that case, im a super-senior member.


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

Yeh, it's not much of a struggle to post to 1000 >_<

lol..if your a  super-senior member... then wtf are posts like  Kazuo Kiriyama and Kira Yamato's?!


----------



## Jonas (May 24, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> Yeh, it's not much of a struggle to post to 1000 >_<
> 
> lol..if your a  super-senior member... then wtf are posts like  Kazuo Kiriyama and Kira Yamato's?!


Hmm if I'm super-senior having about 3000 posts which means 

Super(senior)= 3000 posts + been here since 2004 

Kira Yamato has how many posts? like 30 k? 

Super x 10 = Kira Yamato is: Super-super-super-Super-super-super-Super-super-super-Super Senior member.

He's a mod now anyways so.


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

Thats too much math for me Jonas 

lol....Mod? Most are...although there are mods with less that 1.5k posts too =/


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

The requirements should be like 10k posts.


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> The requirements should be like 10k posts.


 
That _would_ be a fun goal lol..and make Senior membership exclusive.


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

the posts are way to small. Senior members is supposed to be a small group not an upgrade.


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

Not moaning and bitching here but, i don't see why they lowered it down to 1k posts =/


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

Kira said the lower requirement was to reduce spamming posts in serious sections .


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

Oh right, that just work out i suppose. Although there'll be more newbs in here =/


----------



## mortsleam (May 24, 2006)

1k is pretty damn easy....but why am i talking i only got around 600 lol.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

hello....


----------



## BushidoPunk (May 24, 2006)

I think that part of being a senior here on this forum has to do with how long you've been here as well.  I'd like to think of myself as a member since I've been around for a little over a year.

Plus I have almost 3k posts; so that might be a requirement as well.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

no!! runinte here to come up with a plan


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

That wasn't fair. We only talked in there, just like any other FC.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

i know........what do we do now? 

we talk here untill we come up with a better plan..


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

I've pmed ruri about changing the name, but no answer.

Do we do anything differently than any other fc?


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

no...........maybe jealousy? hate against the word "spam" or we're too cool for them? i dont know


----------



## Mukuro (May 24, 2006)

Yes it is definitely sad.


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Ruri said no.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

.....should we hang out in the golden byakugan FC now?....


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

We could make a joke fanclub like bloody alucard fanclub or Tousen is the final villain of bleach fc.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

yeah exactly...

we should make a "i hate when our threads over 5k posts get trashed FC"


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Bah What happened to the council?


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

We got associated with the repwhores and the mods attacked.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

it got trashed.........
we just keep talking here while we come up with a reitaliation plan..


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

I tried getting Kisame an fc, but he doesn't qualify... ;_;


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

kisame, ando, and possible sieg deserve and FC, im not famous enough yet


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

Lol you can't get me fc i dont talk to the mods.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> Lol you can't get me fc i dont talk to the mods.


 
you were one...


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

> you were one...


 
That was a conspiracy. <.<;;


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

how did you get requested anyway...?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> We got associated with the repwhores and the mods attacked.


Who were the rep whores
lets make a Kisame, Vanh, or sieg fc then a Neji one in the future


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

Sieg said:
			
		

> I tried getting Kisame an fc, but he doesn't qualify... ;_;


 

dont you read?


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

> Who were the rep whores
> lets make a Kisame fc


 
Batanga already has a Kisame fc. We could make a Pirate sasuke fan club


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> dont you read?


Uh whats *Read* ?


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Ruri said not to make any more fcs with no real topic cause its all considered spam.

Oh, no one knows me btw.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

Pirate sasuke sounds good..........how about a golden byakugan owns MS FC


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

How about blind Neji fc


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> blind Neji fc


 
i think i made oone before...but it died quickly..im not sure, but i know i at least thought about making one


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

Spamasuki's gonna get banned for all those spike threads in the blender..


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Why are most topic in the blender about spike?


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> Why are most topic in the blender about spike?


 
late again.....and remember how all spamasuki were trans and rap........look at their rep now, plus theyre rep is sealed and because he trashed convo threads


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

All ways with those snapy remarks Neji.


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

They ruined the spam council for us though =/


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

yeah i know..


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

We were just like any other fc we hardly even spamed in there lol


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

i know......


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

we should make a fanclub fanclub........for people who are a fan on fanclubs?..


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Im going to keep on making a new spam council thread until I get banned. j/k


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

The council had no topic, so it was all considered spam.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

Tayuya got banned..


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

then lets make an Offtopic fanclub


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> Tayuya got banned..


Why cause she was annoying


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

It would be trashed immediately.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

she made 30+ threads on spike being homo...........i suspect more spamasuki to get banned today as well


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

lol naruto forums is going to hell


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

now the blender is gone completely..


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

I guess we're stuck in here until Kira kicks us out.


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

I blame it on sasuke's reappearance.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

yeah............we need some secret thread qiuck


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> I blame it on sasuke's reappearance.


 
thats pretty true, ever since he reappeared things have been crazy around here


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Like I said NF is going to hell


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

Theres always the Golden byakugan fc!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

what are we going to do ?


----------



## Havoc (May 24, 2006)

Just a lil bit over 500 more posts and I'm a senior...


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

I will never join the Golden Byakugan fc


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

there is no section at all where spam is legal now...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

its like weed we must sneek it like we are doing here neji.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

yes i know, if this gets locked golden byakugan is our last resort...for now


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

well I dont like the golden byakugan so I wont be joining


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

a LAST resort, this doesnt seem like its gonna leave for awhile


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Must you bother me so neji  j/k


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

the blender is back....


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

With half the threads killed.


----------



## Mukuro (May 24, 2006)

Mizuki cannot be defeated.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

90% of them.........theres only like 5 threads in there


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

wtf, we didn't repwhore , we didn't really spam  ? Why did our thread get trashed  ?

Take a lookin the landfill, mates , really funny as hell 

So now , all we need is another FC ?


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

A real fc with a purpose.


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

it's really annoying this time


----------



## Yondy (May 24, 2006)

What?

What got trashed? Huh?


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

spam council


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

damn, reall purpose . They really want us make "Doraemon FC" , or sth like that =[

What about the "Senior Members thread FC" . I doubt if it will be placed in the joke Fcs section


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

this might have to be our breeding ground


----------



## Yondy (May 24, 2006)

No, we need a new place, we're to wide open here! =X

EDIT-

GOT TO GOO BYE!@!!!!!111


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

I don't think we can have our own fc anymore until a one of us gets his own fc.
Kisame should have become a mod. >[


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

That is kinda impossible 


you guys should go make my FC  seriously


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

The vanh FC?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

yeah we should make a vanh fc


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

lol we need a fanclub no one could possibly like. Like Gay pirate rapists fc or something.


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

and it will be trashed in 5minutes, nicely done


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> lol we need a fanclub no one could possibly like. Like Gay pirate rapists fc or something.


 
I'm sure that many would join that FC  No, let's get serious on a Doraemon FC


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Think of something like the gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that like Sai fc or something or use kisames creative fc titles


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Anything we make will be trashed


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Then we are stuck here then


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

I think so


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

they will trash this thread, or we will be kicked outta here  

option 2 is more likely to happen


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

then where will we go? i refuse to go in the blnder


----------



## Mukuro (May 24, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Think of something like the gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that like Sai fc or something or use kisames creative fc titles


Sai isn't gay.


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

> Sai isn't gay.


 
I suppose he talks about penis because its his hobby >.<


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

Neji said:
			
		

> then where will we go? i refuse to go in the blnder


 
Nobody here wants to go to the Blender, that's why we're still here


----------



## Ram (May 24, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Sai isn't gay.


Sai is going to die within 3 chapters. He was a good character while he lasted.


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

> Sai is going to die within 3 chapters. He was a good character while he lasted.


 
I predict this as well.


----------



## Ram (May 24, 2006)

How come you're a senior member?


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

> How come you're a senior member?


 
I lack hatred.


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

k1nj3 and tayuya got banned already  wtf is going on ? Why don't mods/admins just give back the Agony thread to Spamasuki to let them spam in there  ? No trouble made, all problems solved


----------



## Mukuro (May 24, 2006)

JillyJum and Kisame, you lack inspiration.

I must retire.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Sai isn't gay.


I never said he was


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Cause spam serves no purpose and adds nothing to the forum... :/


----------



## Mukuro (May 24, 2006)

His fans aren't gay either... I'm not *^/_\^*


----------



## Ram (May 24, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> I lack hatred.


How come you were able to completely bypass the requirements and become a senior member?


@Itachi...shut up fanboy.


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

It's still better than giving them all the Blender to make gazillion of threads , then having to answer those questions , and then trashing those thread away . 

I miss the old off topc bar



			
				JillyJum said:
			
		

> Itachi...shut up fanboy.


 
join anti Sai FC, mate .


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

IA's a Sai fan?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> His fans aren't gay either... I'm not *^/_\^*


I know your not my apologies if I offened you  

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im still going to talk about sia though


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

siegy said:
			
		

> IA's a Sai fan?


 
you must be kidding me, sieg. IA is the owner of Sai FC  I'm co-owner of Shikamaru FC


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

> How come you were able to completely bypass the requirements and become a senior member?


 
My hatred isn't strong enough for such requirements =/


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

JillyJum said:
			
		

> How come you were able to completely bypass the requirements and become a senior member?


because kisame is god and the mods like him better


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

He bypassed the requirements, ie, he needs his own fc.


----------



## Ram (May 24, 2006)

I don't hate Sai. I just don't care about someone who is going to kick the bucket in 3 chapters time.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> IA's a Sai fan?


 
IA was gokou, the same gokou who had tons of sai fanart,sigs and avatars....remember?


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

Sai is lame. he's a cheap sasuke wannabe.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> Sai is lame. he's a cheap sasuke wannabe.


 
can sasuke draw penises?


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> IA was gokou, the same gokou who had tons of sai fanart,sigs and avatars....remember?


Really? I thought he was just some guy who started talking like him after Gokou left.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Sai is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I said it. I feel better


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Really? I thought he was just some guy who started talking like him after Gokou left.


Thats what I thought at first, but when I figured it out they called me slow


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

> Sai is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I said it. I feel better


 
The penises and the belly shirt is dead giveaways.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

[S^M] Eye Shield 21 59 RAW.​avi

so sad..


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Atleast I got the hot bitch sango before The council died


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

and im still kagome


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

All the trouble i had with that god damn first page a week ago. 

All useless.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> _Really? I thought he was just some guy who started talking like him after Gokou left._


 


> Thats what I thought at first, but when I figured it out they called me slow


 
your both slow...


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> All the trouble i had with that god damn first page a week ago.
> 
> All useless.


 
you can still edit it for the hell of it


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)

I never even got to be tousen yet


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Why?


Btw, i was playing. I didn't know Gokou was IA, but i knew IA was Gokou


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> you can still edit it for the hell of it


Your Slow  



			
				 Primey Siegy said:
			
		

> Btw, i was playing. I didn't know Gokou was IA, but i knew IA was Gokou


Wtf


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

This Hoe said:
			
		

> Wtf


 
stop being slow! 

wait...i dont get it either


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

He was first IA and i ran into him quite a number of times months ago, then there was Gokou and .com said he used to be IA. Then he changed his name back and i knew who it was.

Understand?


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

You guys , Pulpy and Neji , are the ones to blame. How can you believe that siegy doen't know IA is gokou ? He rarely call Gokou , Gokou, always calls him IA . even when IA was still Gokou.

I pmed Ruri  nothing solved


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

This uglyass baboon said:
			
		

> stop being slow!
> 
> wait...i dont get it either



Shut up 
Your slow 
lol


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

I pmed Ruri too. Results on last 2 pages. =P


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

SHe quoted your pms to me , and told me that's the answer =[


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> He was first IA and i ran into him quite a number of times months ago, then there was Gokou and .com said he used to be IA. Then he changed his name back and i knew who it was.
> 
> Understand?



No... 



			
				Vanhy said:
			
		

> You guys , Pulpy and Neji , are the ones to blame. How can you believe that siegy doen't know IA is gokou ? He rarely call Gokou , Gokou, always calls him IA . even when IA was still Gokou.


Neji is mostly to blame here come on he's the slow one j/k


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

So you guys Pmed Ruri, and nothing happened so it looks like we are doomed.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

your all slow....


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

after the council of spam is fully gone..would my 35k rep dissappear?...or will it stay in the landfill..?


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Sorry, your rep goes byebye.... 



jk, you keep it.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

is that true


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

pulp. why do you have "tommorow" in your custom title?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

because I liked how it was spelt, and when do you pay attention to my user title. I want the color of it to be blue though


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

i always noticed it, just never brought it up, like your last one was something like "resivour dog" i think


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

"Reservoir Dog" do you even know what it is.


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Resevoir Dogs FC 

I'm Mr. Pink


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

no.........


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Resevoir Dogs FC
> 
> I'm Mr. Pink



Hell no hes my favorite Ill be white then

Neji its a great movie go check it out


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

i googled it.... , if its so good i might watch it....but after i watch the 2nd naruto movie,all bleach eps...ect


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Should I make a fc out of it


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

no wonder its a Tarintino film.....how was hostel anyway? never got to see it all i know that it was a tarintino film too


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> Should I make a fc out of it


 
sure that'll work i guess

i'll be Mr. Orange even though i dont know who he is


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

I want our own thread ;_;


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Hostel wasnt a Tarintino film it was written and directed by Eli Roth I think


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> sure that'll work i guess
> 
> i'll be Mr. Orange even though i dont know who he is



Ok if Vanh and sieg agrees than Ill make it


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> Hostel wasnt a Tarintino film it was written and directed by Eli Roth I think


 
all i know the commercial said "Tarintino's best"..........like i said how was it?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Am I a Duck?


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

it means something else.....lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



it means your gay lol

okay...i'll change it now


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

i put Ninja Ranking: becuase it works better when i just wanna put nothing for my title.. since i dont want "doesnt want a custom title" or "."


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Join the ninjas from heaven fc


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> it means something else.....lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What means gay, and youll change what Im confused.
I just asked if I was a duck thats all.
lol


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> What means gay, and youll change what Im confused.
> I just asked if I was a duck thats all.
> lol


 
pato means duck/gay in spanish, i was using it as gay but i changed it already


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Join the ninjas from heaven fc


I did once when I was a noob, but why


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

We can all join the grass country

Post All "What Soundtrack / Song...?" Questions Here!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> pato means duck/gay in spanish, i was using it as gay but i changed it already



Lol ohhh I didnt know


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

too many people.....just make that resevoir dogs one..


----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Any fc just for us will get trashed. Besides, its midnight joker's and its a good way to meet new people =P


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

not really. Just try to get rid of the Blender, we will get our thread back


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Ok im in....................


----------



## ecelipse (May 24, 2006)

hello i'm not a senior member but i want to stay hear please


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

the blender was removed........then people started bitching and they put it back..


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> not really. Just try to get rid of the Blender, we will get our thread back


Vanhy you should be a admin


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

@ecelipse- we took over this thread, so you have to follow by our rules


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

pulpy said:
			
		

> Vanhy you should be a admin


 
why ? If I am, the forum will be in chaos


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

I hate the blender To many stupid threads I shouldnt of went there the first place anyways I could careless about the blender now.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> why ? If I am, the forum will be in chaos


But your awesome


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

the blender is the reason the spam groups went crazy and we were taken down with them..


----------



## Kisame. (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Sieg (May 24, 2006)

Thw blender was made to get rid of them.

Besides, the first couple of days the mods went crazy in there as well.


----------



## ecelipse (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> @ecelipse- we took over this thread, so you have to follow by our rules



ok i'll follow as long i can stay with the senior members


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Did they mistake the spam council as a terrorist group like spambu and spamsuki


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> Besides, the first couple of days the mods went crazy in there as well.


 
Tenshi posted 211 cats pics...........i only did 149


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> ok i'll follow as long i can stay with the senior members


 
okay but you have to keep our evil plots a secret


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

> Did they mistake the spam council as a terrorist group like spambu and spamsuki


apparently yes


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

Pulpy said:
			
		

> Did they mistake the spam council as a terrorist group like spambu and spamsuki


 
If they really read our thread, I don't think so


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

Im tired Ill see ya all later peace all


----------



## vanh (May 24, 2006)

Bye pulp . I'm gonna get going too. exam this afternoon


----------



## ecelipse (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> okay but you have to keep our evil plots a secret



if i tell everyone what will happen to me:S


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2006)

everyone's leaving me?!  okay then bye..


----------



## ecelipse (May 24, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> everyone's leaving me?!  okay then bye..



dont worry i'm here senpai


----------



## ecelipse (May 24, 2006)

bye2 senpai i have to go to school now.bye senpai


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

#1 poster in this thread as well


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

So.. have we figured out a new place to spam?


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

apparently not...unless the others did and didnt tell me anything..


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

Neji, you're such a sasuke tard and i hate your guts...


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

> Neji, you're such a sasuke tard and i hate your guts...


 
ive been infected after reading the new chapter


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

Why is he a Sasutard?


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

becuase after readint the new chapter it seems like he is kage level and can match itachi


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

No real reason. Just his posts saying he is bijju level or something...


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

Got any more quotes?


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

uhhhm well did you know LotU's unbanned..


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

That was Blue last night to see what he thinks of the latest chap...

I think its only temp.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

ooooooooooh...


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

someone listen to me 

which ava should i use?














???


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

The first or the anbu one


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

yeah im thinking the 1st one too..


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

Use this one


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

i dont like sakura.., i might wait to change it becuase i might just request a "flowing chidori" theme


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

Its not about Sakura, its ItaxSaku


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

1st, 2nd or the Anbu one.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

> Its not about Sakura, its ItaxSaku


 
its mainly sakura though


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

this chapter was so good, im thinking of changing my name to 
{{: Sasu_Tachi :}}..............not really....maybe


----------



## vanh (May 25, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know , it's kinda against the rule to go off topic in any thread . Spam is kinda lame though . But as I say, you guys don't need to complain about this stuff , coz you have all the Members Fcs section . Do you talk about 9Tail Hokage in 9Tai Hokage FC , Shroomsday in Shroomsday FC ? I doubt it . They are the same as our thread .
> 
> We want our own thread, coz' It will be ours  It's kinda annoying when a groups of 7 or so get interrupted by others' posts while talking , in an ordinary convo thread. I think, you know what I mean >.>
> 
> Btw, is Doraemon FC allowed ? I will make one if it's the only way out


 


			
				Ruri said:
			
		

> The Member FC section is not exclusive, Vanh. As with any FC, anyone is free to post there. Yes, it's true that everyone doesn't always talk about, say, Shroomsday in his FC, but it's still a FANclub about someone.
> 
> Basically, what you want is a convo thread that is exclusive for your group of friends, and I don't think that's either fair or possible. At least start a convo thread and try it. If your group of friends posts there more consistently than others, it's still basically your thread.
> 
> If you want to make a Doreamon FC, you're free to do so as long as it hasn't been made already. However, you will have to talk about Doreamon for the majority of the time - I'll hold you to it. XD


 
So now, what should we do ?


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

idk.......Academy Registration isnt even monitored, we should make one there? 

btw-i love the spirited away sig


----------



## vanh (May 25, 2006)

SpamBu's new thread with only 5 posts was trashed by Spike  Shogun sent me the link. 

@ Neji : hehe , thanks 

@ Siegy : who is S_R  ?


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

> SpamBu's new thread with only 5 posts was trashed by Spike  Shogun sent me the link.


 
i saw it the 10 minutes it was alive.., but im honored he mentioned our thread  lol


----------



## vanh (May 25, 2006)

Spike didn't


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

> Spike didn't


 
shogun did...


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

S R?

...and the convo section is gone.


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

S R?

LLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## vanh (May 25, 2006)

DIdn't read his post, coz' it was too long 

off to school now, so bye neji 



			
				siegy said:
			
		

> ...and the convo section is gone.


 
SpamBu and Agony thread were trashed into the Landfill Lowlevel, , which is invisible from public 

who the hell is S_R ?


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

I have no idea.

LLOLOLOL

[


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

S_R= some retard?


----------



## Kisame. (May 25, 2006)

Yeah we should all just talk in my old academy thread


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## vanh (May 25, 2006)

Neji said:
			
		

> S_R= some retard?


 
Nice , 



			
				Kisame said:
			
		

> Yeah we should all just talk in my old academy thread


 
hope it won't be trashed. off now 

@ Yondy : I'd rather you said " I love Anko <3" or "marry me " than just " LOLOLOLLLLL"


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

go to the one that i just made, called "hello im new"


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

Will you marry me?

I love Anko  <3333


*Spoiler*: __ 



LOLOLOL


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

how many people are you allowed to marry at once?!


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

we need something to talk about...


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

nice avatar.......


----------



## ecelipse (May 25, 2006)

good morning all senpai.well i just woke up.


----------



## Mukuro (May 25, 2006)

Lol. Good morning Warrior of the Moon.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

hello........


----------



## ecelipse (May 25, 2006)

thnk you,thank you.hey where are the other senpai's


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

They're cutting themselves cause they don't have a club.


----------



## Kisame. (May 25, 2006)

Its funny how no one posts in this thread ever.


----------



## ecelipse (May 25, 2006)

oh hello senpai seig and senpai kisame


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 25, 2006)

God I got a new hair cut, but I wont be on long because Im going to sleep.


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

My posting energy is gone...


----------



## Dommy (May 25, 2006)

Why is ecelipse spamming with you guys here?  A new member?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 25, 2006)

Why????????????? Sieg


----------



## ecelipse (May 25, 2006)

not spamming but conversation


----------



## Dommy (May 25, 2006)

It's obviously spamming since you're talking about non-related topics.  

[/currently spamming as well]


----------



## Sieg (May 25, 2006)

I can't wait to be a senior member 

There... 

I'm bleeding on the inside ;_;


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 25, 2006)

When will I be a Senior member?


----------



## Dommy (May 25, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> I can't wait to be a senior member
> 
> There...
> 
> I'm bleeding on the inside ;_;



Having your period, my friend? :amazed Sorry about that but you need to be strong. 



> When will I be a Senior member?



Haven't you met the requirements already?


----------



## yummysasuke (May 26, 2006)

Deery, they're being sarcastic.


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> I'm bleeding on the inside ;_;





			
				Deery said:
			
		

> Having your *period*, my friend?:amazed




o_O ;; . .


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

^ What's so strange about that?  

*@Fuji*

I just posted what I wanted to say. XDDD


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (May 26, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> blahblah



[Moe]​_Shakugan​_no​_Shana​_Creditless​_OP2&ED2


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

> What's so strange about that?



Nothing 


@Tesz: Stop lurking 



> [Moe]​_Shakugan​_no​_Shana​_Creditless​_OP2&ED2



HA!


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Nothing



Spill it out. 



> @Tesz: Stop lurking



...


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

Why did you kill my little Tesztickles, deer? T__T


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Why did you kill my little Tesztickles, deer? T__T



Shut up your little mouth, my lurktistic Pitty.


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

> my lurktistic Pitty



Is this a compliment?


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

pasta


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

^ Pizza! 



			
				Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Is this a compliment?


----------



## vanh (May 26, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Having your period, my friend? :amazed Sorry about that but you need to be strong.


----------



## vanh (May 26, 2006)

the cold smiley is IA, and the fanatic one is yasha ?


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

The one at the front is you and the other one is me. I was saying hello to you in a rather peculiar way


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

^


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Me  Deery


----------



## vanh (May 26, 2006)

yasha said:
			
		

> The one at the front is you and the other one is me. I was saying hello to you in a rather peculiar way


 




			
				deery said:
			
		

> ^ Vanhy's quite right. ^____^


 
That's yaoi lovers, I tell ya =P

@ siegy : hi, you know who is S_R  ? He posts in the harsh tale of Spamasuki thread  ?


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

Why is everyone Transcendent, except me?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 26, 2006)

I need a few more days till it's 6 months!!
aww


----------



## Mukuro (May 26, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Why is everyone Transcendent, except me?


Yea, soon you'll get a rep value past that 

Yoshitsune, you'll be a part of the club in no time


----------



## vanh (May 26, 2006)

yasha said:
			
		

> Why is everyone Transcendent, except me?


 
I'm not Transcendent either


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> @ siegy : hi, you know who is S_R  ? He posts in the harsh tale of Spamasuki thread  ?



I know what you mean. 

*Clicky!*


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

s_rank?

I see him a few times, but i've never talked to him. I think he's spambu.


----------



## vanh (May 26, 2006)

bah, I don't remember him 

siegy is online


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

sieg...is a girl? :S


----------



## vanh (May 26, 2006)

yasha said:
			
		

> sieg...is a girl? :S


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Yep, a beautiful girl with a penis


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

Phew, thank god I found it out before I did something terribly wrong with a beautiful girl with a penis.


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

Siegy >>>>>>>>> Pitty


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Siegy >>>>>>>>> Pitty



You mean Siegy=99.9999999% of the forums?


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

I meant the nickname.


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

But...Pitty isn't my nickname. ;_;


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

Accept your fate, my little Pitty!


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2006)

> Accept your fate, my little Pitty!



Who are you? ;_;


----------



## C?k (May 26, 2006)

Gawd..love the spam in here


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

omg new sig!

should i use the avatar too?


----------



## C?k (May 26, 2006)

You just gotta =O


----------



## vanh (May 26, 2006)

Lol Neji, you have no right to call Yondy a sigwhore  

Nice avvy and siggy btw


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

its so cool right?


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

It smells of poo


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

why dont you like the aweomsness?


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

The sig is fine, its the coloring that doesn't seem that good.


----------



## chauronity (May 26, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> The sig is fine, its the coloring that doesn't seem that good.



The coloring is godly =O 


Coloring done by "batanga", 
Link removed


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 26, 2006)

lmao, i left for a day and the council was disbanded.


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

We're still around and for now this is our meeting spot until Kira kicks us out.


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

I saw batanga's thread already yesterday, but i didn't like the eyes.


----------



## C?k (May 26, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> I saw batanga's thread already yesterday, but i didn't like the eyes.


 
It was awesome, eyes make him look worn out and tired..adds to the effect i think lol


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

He's going to get eyes like Oro, except blue rather than purple...


----------



## C?k (May 26, 2006)

Yeh, evil blue eyes lol But i think more red o-o"


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

yeah i like the eyes actually, he did just wake up and did a chidori like that, he must be cranky


----------



## C?k (May 26, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> yeah i like the eyes actually, he did just wake up and did a chidori like that, he must be cranky


 
Rofl


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

i wonder how he feels, he was just sleeping to see some weird guy come into his room say he's gonna protect his bonds, he blows up his room and his old teams shows up outta nowhere, and on top of that, kyuubi becomes his pet


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

What's this now?


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

whats what????


----------



## Yondy (May 26, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 26, 2006)

Im bored


----------



## Yondy (May 26, 2006)

Why aren't you giving credit to the person who made your P F sig?


----------



## Kisame. (May 26, 2006)

The batanga coloring is awesome except he looks like L sigh,


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

i dont really know who "L" is...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 26, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Why aren't you giving credit to the person who made your P F sig?



Fixed Yondy


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

pulp hows my avatar and sig?!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 26, 2006)

Its alright, but does sasuke have a cold his nose is wierd
other than that it looks sweet


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

he just woke up..., really


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

im bored, post dammit!


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Its alucard you smurf


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

where is alucard from?!


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Your not an anime/manga fan if you haven't even heard or Hellsing.


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

guess im not , ive heard of it but like i dont know anything of what its about..


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Neji, you're killing that smile. Any negs for it, cause if not, i'd be surprised.

Check out the manga, btw. If i'd recommend anything, it'd be that.


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

yeah i know..(tries not 2 use it) i got a few insults but not a neg yet....and i might eventually get to it, actually im gonna start bleach today


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Screw Bleach, Hellsing ftw 


* from Kisame*


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

........hmmm i'll have to decide..i'll tell you when i start reading it though


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

We can make an fc again. As long as it has a real topic and there's no excessive spamming (5500 in a month...>.>) Ruri sais it's all right.


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

okay what should it be of though??


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Something cool that doesn't get boring to talk about every once in a while.


----------



## Yondy (May 26, 2006)

How about the Alucard FC?


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Neji, hell no. Screw flowing chidori.

Yondy, some don't even now who he is.


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

...then i'll have to read hellsing then....., we should have something so we'll still have custom ranks


----------



## Yondy (May 26, 2006)

The Nature FC? Lol

The Signatures FC? Lol

The animals FC? LOL

The avatars FC? LOL


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

I searched, and i'm surprised there isn't an Alucard fc already.


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

If its sometihing like the chocolate fc, then there's no problem with ranks.


----------



## Yondy (May 26, 2006)

The Fudge FC?

The Smarties FC?


----------



## Kisame. (May 26, 2006)

The kisame is so awesome he pwns all the other memebers and make them look stupid because his sword is so uber it sucks chakra and makes people bow down fc


----------



## Dommy (May 26, 2006)

There is a Smiley FC around...


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Who here has watched/read Hellsing?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 26, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Neji, hell no. Screw flowing chidori.



...silence! ... Chidori Flow FTW!... *raises bricks*


----------



## Kisame. (May 26, 2006)

> Who here has watched/read Hellsing?


 
I watched it all and read about half way.


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Is an Alucard fc good...as long as Neji goes and watches it...>.>

@BI, i meant.... i... its not an fc i'd like to be part of, but its pwns.


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

never heard of it , i need a better hard drive for all these


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

The new hellsing ova is out. DL that and rent the original. Also, a group is translating the manga.

Edit//

Anyone :/


----------



## Kisame. (May 26, 2006)

The sword dancer >>> all


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

too troublesome :\


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

So is that a yes?

Btw, the anime got me loving it, the ova owns the anime, and the manga pws god.


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

i need links to download all these and all that kinda stuff...


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Well Neji, my brain is dry, you got any ideas... or you just don't have to join... >.>


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

i'll end up wtaching/reading it sometime this weekend..., just make it


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

Kisame posts waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much , i wish i could post like him , my posts are more detailed and all that ect, but i lost my ability to do that after 60 posts or so


----------



## Sieg (May 26, 2006)

Join away.


----------



## ecelipse (May 27, 2006)

hello senpai's


----------



## C?k (May 27, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> Kisame posts waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much , i wish i could post like him


 
Im stuck around this for a few days...never find good places to post anything meanigful lol


----------



## shizuru (May 27, 2006)

requirements met asking in progress


----------



## ecelipse (May 28, 2006)

hey senpai's why when i'm online you guys are offline.i'm lonely okay i go to other place


----------



## Chatulio (May 28, 2006)

congrats chibi sasuke


----------



## Havoc (May 28, 2006)

Just a couple hundred more posts.


----------



## shizuru (May 28, 2006)

ecelipse said:
			
		

> hey senpai's why when i'm online you guys are offline.i'm lonely okay i go to other place


I'm online most times now but it all depends on were you live.


----------



## ecelipse (May 28, 2006)

Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:
			
		

> I'm online most times now but it all depends on were you live.



good,good but now your not online.hey havoc is a newbie here like me .hello havoc


----------



## shizuru (May 29, 2006)

ecelipse said:
			
		

> good,good but now your not online.hey havoc is a newbie here like me .hello havoc


looking at the time you post its 4.00 in the morning were i live O.O and i dont think I'd be up at that time in the morning posting around lol... if i did all people would get is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ecelipse (Jun 4, 2006)

oh so its very hard to talk.hey why they are no body here


----------



## Deranged (Jun 4, 2006)

there is so much spam in here its unbelievable... well, i met the post requirements about a week ago (im on 1600 something at the moment) but i still gotta wait for me to have been a member for 6 months before i can get seniors... just gotta wait four months... ill just bide my time with posting


----------



## Neji (Jun 4, 2006)

i fufilled the post count looooooooooong ago , its just the damn 6 month thing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> i fufilled the post count looooooooooong ago , its just the damn 6 month thing




Counts down the months along side Neji


----------



## Neji (Jun 4, 2006)

its not very long from now anyway either


----------



## DemonStar (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll aim for this.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 4, 2006)

Why can't the limit for avies on senior members be larger? I'm pretty sure TenshiOni's getting tired of me asking him to upload a new avy for me all the time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> its not very long from now anyway either




Yeah, the time will go by really quickly 



> Why can't the limit for avies on senior members be larger? I'm pretty sure TenshiOni's getting tired of me asking him to upload a new avy for me all the time.



LOL...senior member avy size use to be 195 kb for quite awhile until earlier this year when it was increased to 341.kb 

Why would you want it any larger?


----------



## ecelipse (Jun 5, 2006)

hello senpai's


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 5, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> i fufilled the post count looooooooooong ago , its just the damn 6 month thing



I didn't realize that senior membership existed till well after my first whole year here >___>


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 5, 2006)

All I need is some posts. Huhuhuhu


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2006)

Im a senior member but I don't really have that much posts nor the rep points, simply because I lost my password and forgot my username (I thought it was something stupid and my email wasnt workin) .


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 5, 2006)

> Im a senior member but I don't really have that much posts nor the rep points, simply because I lost my password and forgot my username (I thought it was something stupid and my email wasnt workin) .


 
should only take like 6 days to get 1k posts.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 5, 2006)

You know, some people do like to sleep and eat Kisame.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 5, 2006)

> You know, some people do like to sleep and eat Kisame.


 
 I never got the grip on that concept.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 5, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> LOL...senior member avy size use to be 195 kb for quite awhile until earlier this year when it was increased to 341.kb
> 
> Why would you want it any larger?


Look at my avy size.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 5, 2006)

and that's why you learn to reduce the size of it so that you don't have to ask a smod to up it for you....341.8 is a decent sized gif....no need for more unless you feel like slowing down the forum yourself....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2006)

Link_74 said:
			
		

> Look at my avy size.




There's a reason sizes like that aren't common place. It will put a strain on people loading pages. Especially the dial-up users.

>800kb way too much IMO


----------



## Misk (Jun 5, 2006)

TBH said:
			
		

> no need for more unless you feel like slowing down the forum yourself....




*coughcoughSSJcoughcough*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> *coughcoughSSJcoughcough*




And I'm doing this how??  

None of my avatars have been over 800kb 

I can name you two members who had avatars over 1mb. 

Not only that but 2 of my last 3 avatars have been jpeg and not gifs, 

20-30 kb avatars are bringing down the forums now


----------



## Misk (Jun 5, 2006)

Your avy thread alone puts a dent in my omnipotent ISP

I mean everytime I have a slow down I know you've posted in a thread

and I mean before your Jpeg streak XD


----------



## Yondy (Jun 5, 2006)

Can you name them?


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 6, 2006)

Crazy people, using such large avatars. >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Your avy thread alone puts a dent in my omnipotent ISP
> 
> I mean everytime I have a slow down I know you've posted in a thread
> 
> and I mean before your Jpeg streak XD






Some of them are sigs as well  

and as long as you avoid my thread, it'a all good v_v

Visit my gif thread..but be warned if your on dial-up or slow dsl xDD


----------



## Sieg (Jun 6, 2006)

Kira, should we fear you now that you've joined akatsuki


----------



## vanh (Jun 6, 2006)

Akatsuki and mods , who are more powerful  ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Kira, should we fear you now that you've joined akatsuki




You mean you never feared me before? O_O

I was one scary senior member back in my heydays. 




			
				Mitchie said:
			
		

> Akatsuki and mods , who are more powerful  ?



Goes in this order -->

Moderators

SModerators (_aka_ Akatsuki)

Administrators

At least I think that's what your asking, because if you mean it literally, then I've been known to take out quite a few people with my left hook


----------



## Sieg (Jun 6, 2006)

You'd hit a 99 year old man?


----------



## ecelipse (Jun 6, 2006)

i have an avatar yayayayayay


----------



## vanh (Jun 6, 2006)

Kira said:
			
		

> Goes in this order -->
> 
> Moderators
> 
> ...


 
yep  then that was a promotion. Congrats then. I've just noticed that Chamcham has joined akatsuki .



			
				Kira said:
			
		

> because if you mean it literally, then I've been known to take out quite a few people with my left hook


 
 It's the internet 
​


----------



## Sieg (Jun 6, 2006)

Didn't splintered get promoted too?


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep. Those three joined the ranks of Akatsuki. Though, I have no need to fear for CJ has already acknowledged I'm of worthiness to carry onward. >_>


----------



## C?k (Jun 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You mean you never feared me before? O_O
> 
> I was one scary senior member back in my heydays.


 
Smod powers have just spurred it on  :abduct


----------



## ~TR~ (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm on here for almost 2 years now, visiting every day,just reading posts and never bothered to post anything. well once in a while I do post...but when I look @ the join dates I don't really see some of the "older" members, I wonder why that is. Anyway I'm not trying to say something here actually...just letting you know I'm here and I love it ^_^


----------



## C?k (Jun 6, 2006)

Woah, you have been here since the start of the forum practically  Good to see you lol


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 6, 2006)

~TR~ said:
			
		

> I'm on here for almost 2 years now, visiting every day,just reading posts and never bothered to post anything. well once in a while I do post...but when I look @ the join dates I don't really see some of the "older" members, I wonder why that is. Anyway I'm not trying to say something here actually...just letting you know I'm here and I love it ^_^


 Thanks for continuing to support the forum (), although I don't understand how people can resist posting. Heh. 

Here is a nostalgic thread where you can see a lot of people who existed at the beginning of NF (but disappeared afterwards. ), in case you bother to check back.  
Here


----------



## ~TR~ (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah I remember some of those people...but they just dissapeared unfortunately.

But anyway, I'm trying to post more often, and become a bit more public instead of hiding in the shadows


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 6, 2006)

~TR~ said:
			
		

> Yeah I remember some of those people...but they just dissapeared unfortunately.
> 
> But anyway, I'm trying to post more often, and become a bit more public instead of hiding in the shadows



That's like me.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jun 6, 2006)

Wait you only need 1k posts for senior...why in the heck did I think it was 2k...Now I feel silly...Should have applied for it earlier then...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> Wait you only need 1k posts for senior...why in the heck did I think it was 2k...Now I feel silly...Should have applied for it earlier then...




There, there Maggy-chan  

At least you know now ^_^

I should probably check the requests tonight >_>


----------



## Taxman (Jun 6, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> Wait you only need 1k posts for senior...why in the heck did I think it was 2k...Now I feel silly...Should have applied for it earlier then...



the requirement was moved down to 1000 and the membership was upped to 6 months not to long ago....like what...two weeks ago?...maybe 3...


----------



## Nekomimi (Jun 6, 2006)

Yay so im not going crazy xD.

And that seems like a good way to do it...Kinda easy to spam up to 2k, but not much you can do about your join date heh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats on your senior membership Maggie


----------



## Nekomimi (Jun 6, 2006)

I dont know if im crazy about being called a senior xD. But this does call for a new theme...hmmm...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> I dont know if im crazy about being called a senior xD. But this does call for a new theme...hmmm...




But you get early bird dinner coupons plus discounted bus fare if you join


----------



## Nekomimi (Jun 6, 2006)

I think I got carried away xD...

And nuts to that...I hate buses...Cheap food sounds good though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> I think I got carried away xD...
> 
> And nuts to that...I hate buses...Cheap food sounds good though.




kawaii theme <33

whose that character you're sporting in you avy and sig?


----------



## Nekomimi (Jun 6, 2006)

Suisei-seki...The best doll from rozen maiden xD.

I dont think the show was very popular around here, but its definatly one of my favorites.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought kira knew everything about anime 


...is the intraweb imploding?


----------



## Nekomimi (Jun 6, 2006)

I guess his knowledge is limited when it comes to more "girlish" anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> I guess his knowledge is limited when it comes to more "girlish" anime.




What would be considered girly anime other than the aforementioned title


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2006)

there is girly anime? man i thought the anime buisness was filled with male perverts and what not same with manga.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jun 6, 2006)

Anything without the word "ecchi" in it kira...  

Um but of the things ive watched lately...Nana/Paradise Kiss...Sugar sugar rune...Aria...Ultra Maniac...Oh and I actually checked out the dub of full moon...Not bad heh.

Aishiteruze Baby is more kawaii then girly I guess...

And ill shutup now since im starting to ramble...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> Anything without the word "ecchi" in it kira...
> 
> Um but of the things ive watched lately...Nana/Paradise Kiss...Sugar sugar rune...Aria...Ultra Maniac...Oh and I actually checked out the dub of full moon...Not bad heh.
> 
> ...




I'm a huge fan of card captor Sakura. Does that count?


----------



## Misk (Jun 6, 2006)

Girly Anime is defined by a little something called


"Gravitation"


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 7, 2006)

Kira card captors isnt that "girly". Well as far as my knowledge is concerned since i only saw the butchered dub and most if not all of the scenes seen as "bad" for the kiddies.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> Kira card captors isnt that "girly". Well as far as my knowledge is concerned since i only saw the butchered dub and most if not all of the scenes seen as "bad" for the kiddies.




I watched the horrid dub (chopped down to a mere 39 episodes) a few years ago. 

I watched the original series (70 episodes + 2 movies) last month. And shame on the dub for eliminating nearly half of the series.  

meh..I'm going to get some rest >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2006)

when girls say do you watch girly anime that means something bisexual or towards women meaning in little boys hitting it up  



* NIGHT KIRA*





* ooo  jk  runs*


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 7, 2006)

hmm mabey we should set up another group of "uber senior members" for 2k holders
=D


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 7, 2006)

I think that concept has been brought up a few times in the past. If I remember correctly, it's been pretty much shot down everytime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I think that concept has been brought up a few times in the past. If I remember correctly, it's been pretty much shot down everytime.




Shot down in a blaze of glory. Senior members have it pretty good IMO. Is there anything esle that could possibly be added to senior membership wuthout it being overkill? :S


----------



## Neji (Jun 7, 2006)

changing name color and ninja rank, but that would definitely not work since people will get confused between mods and senior members


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Shot down in a blaze of glory. Senior members have it pretty good IMO. Is there anything esle that could possibly be added to senior membership wuthout it being overkill? :S



I'm not one to complain. I mean, after the last update of our benefits, I was set. Hell, the upload size of our avatar was more than enough. Also, the extra PM space is nice, especially for a lazy guy like me whom almost never gets around to cleaning it out.


----------



## Misk (Jun 7, 2006)

I too am quite satisfied with Seniorship as is
Nice sized avy and PM box space which I needed(even though my avy is 400+kb) >.>

and hey if they do add something all power to them


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2006)

senior ship is cool and nice stuff with it as well. though i still say for year 2004 ppl should get Super Senior status!!!


----------



## Misk (Jun 8, 2006)

Why just 2004 members......*questions*


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 9, 2006)

Cause we were there since the beginning.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree. Super Senior status for 2004:ers.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 9, 2006)

*nudge**nudge* 500x500 Avatars and 500 PM messages


----------



## C?k (Jun 9, 2006)

This is discrimination for those who joined after 2004  like me >_> lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 9, 2006)

i dont get it. now i have met the requirements. do i become senior member automatically or i should request for it from mods?


----------



## C?k (Jun 9, 2006)

You have to request it from the group memberships on your User CP panel on the left hand side


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 9, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> You have to request it from the group memberships on your User CP panel on the left hand side



thanx Tj. that is helpful.


----------



## Misk (Jun 9, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> This is discrimination for those who joined after 2004  like me >_> lol




I KNOW

How about this for 2004ers

VIOLENT STABS THROUGHT THE RETINA!



except for cool 2004ers


----------



## C?k (Jun 9, 2006)

@matricha No problem  



			
				Atomisk said:
			
		

> I KNOW
> 
> How about this for 2004ers
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this  lol


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 9, 2006)

Spammers > Seniors.


----------



## C?k (Jun 9, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Spammers > Seniors.


 
I'm on both sides...I'm torn


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 9, 2006)

Super Seniors > Spammers > Seniors.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmm Nightmare > S. S. > Spammer > Senior.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 9, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Uber pie > S. S. > Spammer > Senior.



Fixed.               .


----------



## C?k (Jun 9, 2006)

Change it to Lemon Pie and that I agree with lol


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 9, 2006)

Very well ur majesty:



			
				Nightmare said:
			
		

> Lemon uber pie > S. S. > Spammer > Senior.


----------



## C?k (Jun 11, 2006)

Thats better 

Some people got hit bad when the Dutch thread got trashed, some even their lost senior posts lol


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 11, 2006)

I just applied for it.


----------



## ~TR~ (Jun 11, 2006)

Well if it's only for the join date, I'm a super senior too  I'm not much of a poster, more a reader  But I don't care much about titles and things like that, I only want to be treated with some respect, that's all :


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 11, 2006)

That was like me at first, but then I was like what the heck lets ROCK.


----------



## Misk (Jun 11, 2006)

What ticked me off is the fact I got off my ass and sweat blood to get the old 2000 posts requirement....just to have them bump it down to 1000


----------



## Deranged (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay, i doubled the post requirements now... its all just a waiting game for me now


----------



## Neji (Jun 11, 2006)

> Okay, i doubled the post requirements now... its all just a waiting game for me now


 
thats nothing, i tripled it


----------



## vanh (Jun 11, 2006)

But you still got rejected


----------



## Neji (Jun 11, 2006)

tommorow is when i was suppose to become an SM if the reuqirements didnt change


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 11, 2006)

<<< Now a Senior =)


----------



## C?k (Jun 11, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> What ticked me off is the fact I got off my ass and sweat blood to get the old 2000 posts requirement....just to have them bump it down to 1000


 
I know ... waste of time posting so much


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, Luke, I feel bad for you. All those constant post drops and then when you finally got up to 2000 and stuck with it, they changed the rquirements. Poor you.


----------



## Neji (Jun 11, 2006)

feel bad for me, once i got to 2000 they chabged it to 6 months


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 11, 2006)

ROFL, Itachi. That kinda sucks.


----------



## Misk (Jun 11, 2006)

Its not like they can take months you've been here away from you


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, posts are a different story. *remembers the Food Game tragedy*


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> feel bad for me, once i got to 2000 they chabged it to 6 months


 
 You win..


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Its not like they can take months you've been here away from you


You could always get a permanent ban.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 12, 2006)

Im a senior member now! WELCOME ME!!


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

*bashes a pickaxe into Nightmare's skull*


Welcome to Seniorship


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

...? You joined in Mar 2006.


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

*kicks*

Welcome to the splender of being a senior, that is only a bigger av and PM space


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Im a senior member now! WELCOME ME!!



but how?? *stares at the temporal warp distortion he probably created to get this done*... oh hell with it, ill just wait out the time   with posting


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Serves you youngsters right for posting so goddam fast


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Basic requirements are 1,000 posts, 6 months minimum registration and 3,000 rep points. Failure to meet basic requirements will not gain you entrance. v_v


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep power of youth.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

z0mfgbbqwtf omfg HAX.

He's using uber hax. He is from the future, he bought the PS5 (which has a time machine built in), and somehow changed present day's events. 

*shakes fist* dam ur uber hax


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep power of youth.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

uh, im too old to care at this point... someone better remind me to get seniors in 4 months time any one... I cant be bothered to worry about it any more...


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Basic requirements are 1,000 posts, 6 months minimum registration and 3,000 rep points. Failure to meet basic requirements will not gain you entrance. v_v


 
Did anyone else shake in fear?!  lol


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

I shook a little... well a lot...


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

It's the Smod powers doing that O:


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, Kira was already scary without the Smod powers... *looks at his post count* and it still goes up :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> It's the Smod powers doing that O:




what did I do? :S


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

nothing... yet you inspired so much fear


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> what did I do? :S


 
Causing shivers of fear amoung the newbehs :amazed For Shame!! O:


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Im not that new...   well i am but it doesnt make me any more afraid


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

I see no new members here. Unless I accidently stumbled upon the academy registration section XD


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

I would probably be deemed newish... (no, not jewish) Ive only been at the forums for a while


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I see no new members here. Unless I accidently stumbled upon the academy registration section XD


 
It..they...but-but...hey! your ruining my mojo 

Yeh, i dont know how you guys can post so much O_o


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Im opinionated and have much free time as i dont study for exams, thats how... expect a huge drop in my post rate in september though as i rejoin education as a college student


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

They use bots. They have a chat generator that chats out random stuff =))


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> They use bots. They have a chat generator that chats out random stuff =))


 
I need to get me one of those


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> Im opinionated and have much free time as i dont study for exams, thats how... expect a huge drop in my post rate in september though as i rejoin education as a college student



You're 16 and in College?


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Not yet... college in september and then twenty days later... im 17 (and hust one year away from the bath house  damn, those eechi shows are getting to me) *quietly* Curse you kira and your intriging avatars...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> You're 16 and in College?



The school education system is slightly different in London.  

I learned that from a friend who also started college at 16 last year over there. 

College =/= University


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeh, its secondary, then 6th form/college then Uni over here, just another way to prolong the pain lol


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh no... after two years of this college, i have the option of continueing education in a higher college, going to a university or starting to enter the real world... Im leaning towards the university really... but I have to work hard if I want to get at least a partial scholarship 

EDIT: yeah thats the gist of it...


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice. Good Luck with that DWG, what field do you want to get into?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

Its sixth form.


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Argh, i start 6th form in september. Not so bad I know almost everyone whose going there lol


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, but the other few people i say that to really got confused... its 6th form college as well so no real difference is there...  

Fild for me, I was thinking of getting into a science field because thats what I like but really the money is in computing apparently... I keeping my options kinda open at the minute really  Ill choose a career when im less lazy

EDIT: apart from a few new people, i know pretty much the people who are in my 6th form year... In fact all of my friends are going... oi,Jason, you going to our 6th form or external


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Science, argh. I'm looking forward to this Wednesday last ever science exam


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

I stil got one after that... I take the triple science award so bleh... but then yes, only one week and a bit and three more exams and Im finally free


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

6th form of course.  I don't wanna b some loner in some other school.

O yeh and THREE MORE EXAMS fook ya


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

*points and laughs at you* BUWHAHAHAHAAA...I shouldn't be laughing i havnt done my exam yet 

^ yeh same only 3 left  And then the longest break until retirement lol


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh god itll be glorious... well have so much time we wont know what to do with ourselves... then, as we get used to it, we have to go to 6th form... fortunately , the 6th form im going to is mixed and i can finally leave the memories of going to a catholic boys school in the past


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

I go to a Catholic school right now, but its mixed lol And i didnt know you were a guy  XD


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

I knew it... someone would mistake me for a girl  Its the chibi isnt it...


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

....Yeh ...You know _im_ a girl right? >_>


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, i choose to think of people as potatoes who can post before they give a specific gender... i know youre a girl now  

And also, even with the chibi, no one mistakes me for a girl from my posts in certain anime threads...


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

lllolll Usually the 'Chan' at the end of my name does it lol

Yeh had i seen _those_ posts it might have made it easier for me lol

gtg anyway, nice talkin


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah I think its a running joke now about my love fanaticism for Yuki.. and in the area I usually vacate, they all know this and so no mistakes... I never worry about it because of my safety zone


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

2 More days of finals until im free 

and one I shouldnt have to take but the schools system is slow on returning our state test scores


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

After these exams, we dont get the results back till August... about two weeks before we enter 6th form i think


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

Well heres the little merit program we have:

We take three state tests in 9th Grade:World History/Geography,Biology,Geometry/Algebra 2(depending on your lvl)

and here was the deal

If you just pass the test (400+) You dont have to take the final for that particular subject

If you get advanced you get an automatic A for the final(just passing gets you a C and if you fail its self explanatory)

Well....
I got advanced on both World History and Biology
World History(583/600)
Biology(542/600)
and I dont know about Geometry yet which angers me because we'll still have to take the final for that O_o
and being that im in a Higher than AP program Finals are very gay ><


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Ouch, thats system hurts more than my exams did... and i fell asleep during one of the... my friend said i was writing while sleeping... the thing i wrote was Jesus went to Tokyo... the answer was Jesus went to heaven so its not far off...

Seriously though, taking a morning exam after staying up for three days is not a good thing to do... ill probably fail Religious Studies for the thirty minutes i wasted sleeping in that exam... I normally only sleep through maths exams because i have an hour left of the exams


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> ....Yeh ...You know _im_ a girl right? >_>




You are :S

wow, I'm way out of the loop =/


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

I have to sort out some of my ideals at the moment... Kira isnt some sort of super being then?? then how the 30 something thousand posts...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

Bot cough bot


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry didnt catch that... what is the secret behind Kiras success?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Bot cough bot




Bots have feelings too =/


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

You know what else bots have?

Knives in their back

*stabs SSJ*


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

*backs away slowly* senior members are a little weird, eh?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

I must be due to the bigger avatars causing our brains to malfunction.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

So this bigger avatar you speak of is actually code for drug XD

Also, its surprising how much difference 25 pixels in height and length make to the size of the senior avatar... mine looks tiny compared to that


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

Stabbing is what I do,its my internet Niche


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

oh alright... that sort of makes more sense than the drugs code... man, do i feel silly now


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 12, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> lllolll Usually the 'Chan' at the end of my name does it lol
> 
> Yeh had i seen _those_ posts it might have made it easier for me lol
> 
> gtg anyway, nice talkin


ITS TJ SAMA NOT CHAN!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

TJ-chin instead

look it up wahaha


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 12, 2006)

<----------------Points at his avi

NO WAI! Senior with 730 posts?!!?
you betcha!

Nice to be here, really... ^_^


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

noooo, everyones beating me down with their seniorness... Ill be back soon... and with a vengence  probably in a few hours


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldnt mind loaning you a few of my months XD


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Dont worry, your months are not needed... I wanna aim to become a senior with at least 4000 posts... I mean i got 2000 done in the last month so i shoulf be fine even if i do slow down a bit


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> Dont worry, your months are not needed... I wanna aim to become a senior with at least 4000 posts... I mean i got 2000 done in the last month so i shoulf be fine even if i do slow down a bit




*had over 8,000 posts before he became a senior member* >_>


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

CJ, you braggart. xD


----------



## Bass (Jun 12, 2006)

Oi, Kira.


Why did they lower the requirements?  


*remembers back when becoming a Senior was rare and somewhat unique*


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 12, 2006)

Why am i not senior no more..I just was a senior. And know this second i didnt leave but im not a senior...


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

im gonna have 5K by the time i become a senior


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Oi, Kira.
> 
> 
> Why did they lower the requirements?
> ...




Because it was used as a method to reduce unneccessary spamming.  

Even getting to 2,000 posts is no rare feat anymore since some people I have seen have done it within 2-3 weeks time with little effort. Either ways, there still have to wait 6 months. So whether they have 1,000 posts or 4,000 posts (which some members here will have before the 6 months are over), they get entry.


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

> So whether they have 1,000 posts or 4,000 posts (which some members here will have before the 6 months are over), they get entry.


 
like me... lol


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've almost been here a year and I haven't even gotten to three thousand yet. .__.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> I've almost been here a year and I haven't even gotten to three thousand yet. .__.


You need to post more 'ttebayo!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes I know. But a lot of the topics noawdays don't interest me all that much anymore. =/


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Then you'll never break through the 3k threshold 'ttebayo!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Yes I know. But a lot of the topics noawdays don't interest me all that much anymore. =/




That's further proof that more and more people are going over the 2,000-3,000 mark very quickly and that doesn't mean their posts are any more better than yours. It just means there posts are extremly spammy or they have way more time than ever before.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 12, 2006)

@Ita, Shut up 'tebayyo. -_-

=p


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

after 3K, im satisfied, i just post here and there nowadays


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's further proof that more and more people are going over the 2,000-3,000 mark very quickly and that doesn't mean their posts are any more better than yours. It just means there posts are extremly spammy or they have way more time than ever before.


Or in some cases it could just mean that some members find more popular topics more interesting than others.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

i can attest to the way too much free time thing... but really, im finishing off secondary education at last, i can be forgiven right? Sure some posts have been somewhat spammy but I try to at least out conscious effort into my posts... really 4 thousand is gonna be my measure of time... since i wont have weekly school anymore, my internal calender will be out of whack... so ill know when i reach 4000 it should be a month from now  yeah its a lame excuse


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's further proof that more and more people are going over the 2,000-3,000 mark very quickly and that doesn't mean their posts are any more better than yours. It just means there posts are extremly spammy or they have way more time than ever before.



I'm guessing the former of the explanations. I've been around some of the more "popular" threads and half of the posts are just restating things other people have already given their opinion on without any variations. Pretty pathetic, actually. Post-count isn't _that_ important.

@deranged--Very lame. Try again.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

i was hyped up on sugar and said things that i have now started to regret?

Man that was more lame...


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> i was hyped up on sugar and said things that i have now started to regret?
> 
> Man that was more lame...


Why are you regretting what you said? 

Take pride in what you write. There's nothing wrong with what you said.

It's not lame.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rofl. I was kidding. On to more pressing issues. 

What's the name of the anime in your second sig? ._.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, i never regreted my chibi talk or my Yuki lovin' why should i regret talking about using post count to mathematically map out time, more specifically the passage of one moons cycle...


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

deranged, if you find a chibi of the Ichigo in my avy, could you let me know, please?


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

stupid internet... im slow...

Yeah if i find a shirosaki chibi, ill send it to you... I would love one of those, he rocks and would look so great in chibi

@Dark_wolf247: My second sig. thats Otome Kurogane from Tsuyokiss... a good game i heard but im really just in love with teh character design... its being made into an anime coming out in july and I was gonna see if there was any interest for it from the usual anime forum frequenters... i sort of jumped the gun with making this sig though


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> stupid internet... im slow...
> 
> Yeah if i find a shirosaki chibi, ill send it to you... I would love one of those, he rocks and would look so great in chibi


Cool, have you found one yet? 

It has been a week since I asked you.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

nah, it took me the whole week to check out this thread agian... Ill never find chibi this way  but really, ive been getting a lower supply of Bleach art for some reason... but if i do finally find that shirosaki chibi (shich is much sort out for) people will know


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

You run a tough bargain. I know you have some. I read between the lines...


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Um, how about some black and white ichigo chibi


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

My strife to get to Seniorship was sad.....

I was knocked down to 1500-1400 atleast 7 times


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> Um, how about some black and white ichigo chibi




I was just practising my lines...of what I'm going to say to you next week... Sorry, I was getting ahead of myself there


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Dont worry I have the same problem *looks at sig*

@ Atomisk: Really from about how much?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

From the 2000 and over range, if I remember correctly. It was pretty sad, actually.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> My strife to get to Seniorship was sad.....
> 
> I was knocked down to 1500-1400 atleast 7 times




You posted in the wrong threads. Game thread, food threads, any threads that gets thrashed after 100 pages were suicide threads in terms of post count. None of the places I posted in got thrashed. Which was the major difference.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

True, but the food games didn't used to get trashed before just a while ago. A long while ago, anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> True, but the food games didn't used to get trashed before just a while ago. A long while ago, anyway.




Yeah, well, I lost quite a few posts from the anime name game thread and food game. Not to mention the "what are you drinking or eating now threads" xDD

I learned my lesson. Plus they weren't really engaging. After all, all you did was just list a word or two


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats true for SOME of the posts


Further investigation showed that some posts were just plain taken away because there was a lack of evidence in the sanitation area


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Thats true for SOME of the posts
> 
> 
> Further investigation showed that some posts were just plain taken away because there was a lack of evidence in the sanitation area



Some of those threads could have been moved to sections where they didn't count 

or sent somewhere else where you couldn't see them O_O

And there was the great convo thread debacle over a year ago which seen thousands of posts washed away 

oh, well, no sense of crying over spilled milk ^_^


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

the largest range of posts i've lost were aroun 115, i got so mad i got them all back the same day


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Im gonna try as hard as i can to stay at this post count of 2222... it will take all my skill but oh screw it, im posting something


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> oh, well, no sense of crying over spilled milk ^_^


I don't think you could ever cry over any sort of post reduction.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Would Kira really notice a post reduction... unless it was in the thousands...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Let's stop all this post count/requirement talk and move on to important senior member business.  

Anyone?


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

i think the person with the most posts in this thread does not deserve to be ignored 

back to the senior membership business
i think there should be another set of requirments for certain people who have a high post count but not enough time  and another set for the people who've been here a long time with low post count, like it is now..........but an alternative requirments to the senior membership would really help


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

my posts always get ignored


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> i think the person with the most posts in this thread does not deserve to be ignored
> 
> back to the senior membership business
> i think there should be another set of requirments for certain people who have a high post count but not enough time  and another set for the people who've been here a long time with low post count, like it is now..........but an alternative requirments to the senior membership would really help


Interesting...

So you're saying there should be more than one way to become a senior member?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

Double posting won't help any.


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

is it a good idea?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

It depends really on the method.

I just reckon that there should be a second senior member group. Because some members said they wanted that. A "true senior member group" that is strict and extremely exclusive (ie. 5,000 posts, 1 year membership and admin and s/mod approval).

The current senior membership could be changed to "intermediate senior membership", or something like that.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

I would be okay aiming for an intermediate seniors really...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

That actually sounds good, Amaterasu. But it'd take me another year to get to 5000, probably. =/


----------



## Misk (Jun 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> oh, well, no sense of crying over spilled milk ^_^





YES THERE IS

and im going to make you cry *burns SSJ's ecchi collection and his backups*

*tears out SSJ's spinal cord and beats him with it*








j/k


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> YES THERE IS
> 
> and im going to make you cry *burns SSJ's ecchi collection and his backups*
> 
> ...



My extra copies are in a saftey deposit box at suntrust bank 

Think I'm kidding..try me


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> My extra copies are in a saftey deposit box at suntrust bank
> 
> Think I'm kidding..try me



I dont know why but I believe him... it all seems plausible for some reason :S


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 12, 2006)

I bet it's one of those Swedish banks with the encrypted keys and everything. CJ is very protective over his hentai...


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> That actually sounds good, Amaterasu. But it'd take me another year to get to 5000, probably. =/


Don't worry... If that ever came true, the longer you are around, the easier it would become to be part of that group.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't like the one thousands...so yeah, I want 3k soon too....
sigh~


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

yoshi, im surprised your still celestial after making so many cool sigs


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

you're the second person to say that to me...-_-
I guess some ppl's reps don't add much, or they don't rep me....-_-


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> yoshi, im surprised your still celestial after making so many cool sigs


Why should that be a surprise?

Not everyone who reps has high repping power.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Why should that be a surprise?
> 
> Not everyone who reps has high repping power.



ditto, especially some ppl who barely are members to NF and want sigs

good reps from high repped people


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyway, it shouldn't matter if one is Celestial and if another is Ascendant; we're all members. 

The forum isn't gonna die out and evaporate tomorrow touchwood.

Fun on the forum should come first. Rep should come last.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

plus you have a disabled rep bar....itachi


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol yea. I wanted the dark colours.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

to match with your Hollow ava?
I wanna have a different colored personal title..how do u get those?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea. You have to ask an admin or an smod, I think.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

....all for that?

I'll ask Kira, if he sees it here


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

PM him. Time waits for no man/woman.


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

btw are you doing my request? no rush i just wanna make sure if anyone's doing it, if your doing it plz make it cool


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

make it cool?

.....define cool


----------



## Neji (Jun 12, 2006)

uhhhm yeah, like you always do it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

well no one said they'd do it, so i'll do it~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Yea. You have to ask an admin or an smod, I think.




Only admins are capable of such a request and good luck with it.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

There was me thinking smods can do anything.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

see, told ya

plus it's just a little extra thing, not really needed.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> see, told ya
> 
> plus it's just a little extra thing, not really needed.


So do you want it or not?

All you have to do is ask. There are at least three admins online right now going to waste.  Use them!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

you really want me to ask dont u? hehe

well i often change my little title anyway, so it'd mean asking them everytime I want it changed..


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Na, it's not that I really want you to ask. It's just that I insist whenever you want something that is available, you reach out for it.

If it doesn't give you a great deal of trouble to get a hold of it, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

you should be a life guru~ 
or a life motivater then


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol, I've been one my whole life. It is nothing new, it's my purpose


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

You must be red then, according to those personality things I think


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't think I've taken one of those before


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

this thread is better than mIRC chat rooms hehe
so far it's just been us chatting away~

-i should make that sig-


----------



## Neji (Jun 13, 2006)

> -i should make that sig-


 
yeah, you should


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol, this thread has been something so far, believe me.

I'm the second biggest poster in this thread after Uchiha Itachi. I used IRC for the first time yesterday, by the way.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't worry UI, i'll do it 

Btw, I didn't realize "Itachi Amaterasu" was a reference to his mangekyou attack name...I always thought you were a girl who wanted to be known as the Sun Goddess Amaterasu


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Don't worry UI, i'll do it
> 
> Btw, I didn't realize "Itachi Amaterasu" was a reference to his mangekyou attack name...I always thought you were a girl who wanted to be known as the Sun Goddess Amaterasu


Lol. Na.

But according to a gay test, I'm 33% gay. But I believe 100% straight. So just to make things easier for myself I'd call myself 33% female. not


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

But being gay doesn't mean being female, it means you like guys and you are a guy.... -_-

It's like those shirts guys wear that say "I'm a lesbian"......no point in those


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Being 33% gay means being 33% female for a 100% straight person like me 

Think about it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

......you're THAT straight?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Alright...maybe I'm 99.(loads of nines)% straight, but that's only cos of Sai.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

you like Sai?


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Yea... I even own the Sai FC.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't care much about him....plus he has that midrift...haha

What other male beings do u like?  haha


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol. Sai's midriff rocks my bankaisocks!

My joint number one characters in the entire Naruto series are:

Sai, Sakon and Haku. I should say Ukon too, but I just consider him as Sakon. 

What about yourself?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2006)

You like a lot of the characters that are paired up in yaoi couplings by girls...or considered gay by guys hehe

Naruto-wise, I like Chouji and Shikamaru and starting to like Yamato


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol. People have their reasons for considering my fav characters gay, but I just don't see any of them in that light.

They all need/needed more panel/screentime


----------



## Jonas (Jun 13, 2006)

senior member are so much better than regular members. (lol).


----------



## C?k (Jun 13, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> senior member are so much better than regular members. (lol).


 
Stating the obvious there


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

well with me in the group of regular members you can imagine why you guys are better... just remember though, in 4 months, Ill join your group  Itll be fun


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol, you're still deranged.

No one member is just better than another.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey i wouldnt have picked this username if i wasnt deranged or didnt take off my glasses once in a while  Honestly though, that name came from a boring school trip and Ive been using it as a username for everything ever since... that was like last June


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol, nuts.

How is the chibi hunting going?


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

poorly... I had to stay up all night and get an assignment done so I could get it handed in for the deadline for 9 am... (honestly why have an assignment deadline during a block of exams)... I only had to come in for the day to do that and when I got home i had some well deserved sleep... I woke up an hour ago... Its now 7 pm here... i will probably get around to hunting for some more later today, im more excited about the Melancholy subs coming out today


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah... Last minute person. That's just like me. Good job on getting it finished. 

Melancholy subs? You lost me.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

One of my most favourite anime is entitled 'the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya' ... i cant be bothered to write that out all the time though... the episodes are subbed and released on Tuesday  Which is why Im excited because thats today


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol okay. What episode (number) is coming out today?


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

The episode that comes out today is airing episode 11 (chronological episode 13)

*awaits the confusion that normally follows this show*


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

In two episodes there were actually four (e.g. episode one was actually a double episode but was still considered as a double episode)?

Or three whole epsiodes were squeezed into one at some point?

:S


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

the thing is that the episodes are shown out of order intentionally... If you were to watch the episodes in cohesive order (chronologically from start to finish) the order would be

2, 3, 5, ? (hasnt aired yet), ?, 8, 4, etc... 

The airing episode number refers to the order it has been relesed... the chronological refers to what episode number it should have been labled as  

Fun way of watching a show really and makes me want to rewatch it in chronological order after i see the whole thing


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm extremely shocked.

It's the first time I've heard that kinda thing...!


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, its the first show ive seen that does that type of thing... but the order makes it more fun and random (although it was annoying because they seperated a two part episode for two weeks because of the order)


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Does watching this anime help your sanity?


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

meh its okay... haruhi-ism rules... 

The novel that it was based on is quite good and not out of order and Ive read some of those so the wierd order hasnt really affected me much... The last episode was just awesome though... main characters should be skewered during fights more often


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh no, more violence.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

Last episode was the only one with violence though... best episode so far in my opinion... but just because my favourite character got to fight awesomely instead of sitting around and reading a book during each episode


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Is the main character like Aizen?


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

There are five main characters... 

1. Kyon... we get the whole thing from his perspective... hes the only normal person in the group
2. Yuki (my favourite character) sole member of the literature club... is a magical alien.
3. Itsuki... An esper and part of the myasterious Agency... it is his job to keep control of the sourse of a phenomenon called Closed Space...
4. Mikuru... shy big busted girl... gets groped by Haruhi alot... from the future...
5. Hauhi... wierd girl who wants to find aliens, time travelers espers or sliders... (doesnt realise that the others are these exact things)... a possible god of reality

Thats the basic description of the main characters


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Haruhi sounds interesting. Haruhi, a god... I don't think I've witnessed a god in anime before.

The closest character to a god in my eyes was God Gokou from Dragonball Z!


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

lately gods have been popular in anime... I watch Kamisama Kazoku... anime about a family of gods which is just one example...

She doesnt know but she does affect reality in ways... The best example given in the anime so far is when theur baseball team was losing she was getting mad... Itsuki recieved information that Closed Space had happened somewhere else in the city (the five second cut of the closed space showed a ten foot electric being attacking something)... Its a fun series to watch... hoping for a second season though, 14 episodes just isnt enough in my opinion


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

14 eps make up one season? (has limited anime knowledge)


----------



## Deranged (Jun 13, 2006)

it varies from show to show but this anime only has a 14 season run at the moment... 

Seasons for most anime are around 13 or 26 episodes usually.


----------



## C?k (Jun 14, 2006)

*breaks dwg and Itachi Amaterasu convo*


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 14, 2006)

Who removed me from senior member!?  I have like 3 ava's 150x150 i wanna use now i cant use them!?


----------



## C?k (Jun 14, 2006)

...You got de-seniorised?   Can they even do that? I thought you were senior no matter what after you got in, a power the people cant control lol

Well, atleast you can use this ava still...


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 3 more ava's. Tenshioni uploaded this for me...
I thiknk when i got repseal/thread ban they remvoed my senior.


----------



## C?k (Jun 14, 2006)

Argh, that sucks  Try appealing for it..they can rep seal you but they cant take away _everything_


----------



## chauronity (Jun 14, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Who removed me from senior member!?  I have like 3 ava's 150x150 i wanna use now i cant use them!?



You disabled your reputation -- it disabled your senior member status too, ability to change to 150x150 icon to be exact. 

No i'm wrong, your rep seems to be fine, you just need more posts to get it back again... (2000?) 



And i you already havent, check out the sig+ava studio for some avas, got em done a little earlier


----------



## Dommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Who removed me from senior member!?  I have like 3 ava's 150x150 i wanna use now i cant use them!?





> *Q: What are the consequences of being rep disabled?*
> 
> *A:* You will not be able to give or receive reputation from or to anyone for the duration of your rep ban. *If you were a senior member, your PM and avatar allowances will revert back to normal user levels.*



Check *this* out for further information. ^^


----------



## C?k (Jun 14, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> No i'm wrong, your rep seems to be fine, you just need more posts to get it back again... (2000?)


 
It's been changed to 1000 post requirement =/

@Deery, what happened to your rep? lol


----------



## chauronity (Jun 14, 2006)

I think theyre just playing with it ; requested it to be red or something  XD


----------



## C?k (Jun 14, 2006)

'Byakuya therapy' would be so cool, but 'Feared by Jesus' takes the cake


----------



## Kayo (Jun 14, 2006)

Need 500 more posts, someone give me a hand!


----------



## Deranged (Jun 14, 2006)

Need 500 more posts?... well just get out there and go to it posting in where it counts... then just sit back and wait for that senior membership


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2006)

how can someone give you a hand at 500 posts?

just shut yourself in your room and post ever 30 seconds if you're that desperate...


----------



## C?k (Jun 14, 2006)

Blast the 30 second wait


----------



## Deranged (Jun 14, 2006)

With two internet connections that is doable i guess


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

*Pounces of deranged!*

Flood control cannot be overcome so easily.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 14, 2006)

of??  

Well, there goes all my beliefs out the window


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

*slaps himself*


----------



## Deranged (Jun 14, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> *slaps himself*



*Joins him* interestingly enough, slapping Itachi Amaterasu is kinda fun


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Lol. I'll turn your blood into sweet n sour sauce if you keep this up!


----------



## Deranged (Jun 14, 2006)

I love that stuff...  Now if you could turn it into sugar... ive been trying but  all the sugar im eating to achive that just ends up getting degested and then absorbed into my cells  (14 spoons of sugar in coffee rocks  may explain the psychosis really)


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Lol, addict. Look, when I was a kid I used that have 10 teaspoons of sugar in my hot chocolate and tea, everyday!

But now, I can't even have more than 1 teaspoon of sugar and not feel bad...you won't be able to keep it up for long. You're gonna be down to two teaspoons a coffee in no time. 

Coffee is for old people!


----------



## Deranged (Jun 14, 2006)

But i cant live without my coffee... ill have to actually sleep during the night :S

...

...

...

i could live with that actually


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

...You still awake?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> ...You still awake?




I wouldn't be surprised if he was xDD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 14, 2006)

After all, insomnia is a nasty demon. >_<


----------



## Deranged (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh yes it is... but every few days i just pass out... Im back now


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 19, 2006)

Lol...so...

Are you back right now?


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 19, 2006)

I AM A SENIOR MEMbER


----------



## Deranged (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay... im not  Yeah i am back... i think (one can never rule out sleep typing... i sleepwrote in a test once so i can never be sure)


----------



## C?k (Jun 26, 2006)

*revives thread*

Hello everyone


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

hello...


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 26, 2006)

Senior Is the best stautus.


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

> Senior Is the best stautus.


 
how the hell are you a senior member?............................


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, it seems all spamtards are Seniors, nowadays. Not just those who have been here for a long time.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 26, 2006)

I wonder who that is? No i've been senior for a month now!


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 26, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> Yay... im not  Yeah i am back... i think (one can never rule out sleep typing... i sleepwrote in a test once so i can never be sure)


You're lying...you're not back.


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

hi.............


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 26, 2006)

Ohayo          !


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

really.....


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 26, 2006)

Lol...what has got into you? I was saying hello.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 26, 2006)

Cocain is a serous drug.


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

> Lol...what has got into you? I was saying hello.


 
good, its becuase im bored


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

yo. yay, i'm a senior member. now i need to get a life... 

hello is a scary word in some parts of the world


----------



## Eclectic Replicant (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm short on several thusands on this thing.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 26, 2006)

I won't be getting Senior member status for a while...


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

> I won't be getting Senior member status for a while...


 
why not, you could get it in 2-3 days


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

you'd be amazed how much you can post, if you set your mind to it


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

just loook at Kisame


----------



## Roy (Jun 26, 2006)

or at Chamcham Trigger  im on my way to becoming a senior member


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

good god, kisame posts friggin a hundred times a day. thats got to be a record. how the heck can hey even navigate this forum that many times in a day?


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

i use to post 100 times a day but that only lasted for about a week, but im starting to do it again though


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 26, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> why not, you could get it in 2-3 days


Only if I became a spamwhore.  

I'll try posting a bit more, but the most I can have going up is 9-14 posts a day.


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

i use to get 180 posts a day in my prime, now im struggling to get 100, it seems im a little rusty ive gotten 58 posts today so far..


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> i use to get 180 posts a day in my prime, now im struggling to get 100, it seems im a little rusty ive gotten 58 posts today so far..


Woah... O.o

My post count has risen by one, it's that difficult for me to post in NA or anywhere else.


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

my post count was frozen for so long becuase of that, just last night i started my posting rampage again


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

My problem is, I don't know _where_ to post.


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

its hard i know, plaza is very useful now since posts count, its really easy to post there, like in the hairstyle thread, all you have to say is your hair color, and you have a post


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Posts there don't count. I know, I've lived there since forever.  

 I need to post in the Naruto sections more.


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

check again

they fixed that like a week ago, they count now


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

It doesn't. If they did, everyone would have 999999+ posts by now.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 27, 2006)

It does raine. It started counting a week ago, but old ones alreay posted before don't.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

plaza counts? wtf....why?


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

since the plaza has more of a "topic" now they decided to count posts


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> plaza counts? wtf....why?


That's dumb, it's like rich people eating from the trashcan.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I'm kinda glad, now I can post questions without them necessarily being debates.....


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

at least all the posts dont have to be long detalied naruto posts now


----------



## vanh (Jun 27, 2006)

I just wish posts count in this thread


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

then i'll have alot of posts


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

I thought they counted here......
ugh........they count in plaza but not here??
-_-///


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

i posted 345 times in here lol i wish they counted


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2006)

*burns this place.......*
*sprays the agent orange*
*calls the clean up crew*


----------



## Sieg (Jun 27, 2006)

This whole forum doesn't count.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> *burns this place.......*
> *sprays the agent orange*
> *calls the clean up crew*


Thank God that the Hara-kun arrived.  


---
This forum is full of spam everywhere, so post count shouldn't matter.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

That involves defining what a forum is..which is very blurry, so posts should'nt be even important, but somehow they are and there is a system that rewards more posting, so posts become important

It's sooo psychological


----------



## vanh (Jun 27, 2006)

This used to be our hideout , so we had lots of posts here 



			
				LR said:
			
		

> This forum is full of spam everywhere, so post count shouldn't matter.


 
seconded



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> *burns this place.......*
> *sprays the agent orange*
> *calls the clean up crew*


 
lol, enforcement ? freesia influence


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah........


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

see how easily you changed them, UI!


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

of course!, but a mod did it for me, my senior membership should be coming in a few weeks so i can change around without hassle


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Forum society is very complicated. If you're new, you're generally disliked by the "older" members unless you contribute something amazing then you become "known". Older members are generally respected, and damn well they demand their respect (a lot).

And if you're "in the middle" the only chance you'll get known is if you make friends with other people. Older lurkers aren't known either, I'm friends with two of them.

But yeah, the forums are a wide and picky place to hang out but as long as you're in the right crowd it's fine. Hoepfully.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

but you don't need a senior membership to change your stuff around....
it's all in the user cp


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

not for the 150x150 ava


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

but for the sig you can~
yeah in a few days you'll be a senior member


----------



## Taxman (Jun 27, 2006)

UI needs senior membership to change his avy to 150x150.....since he/she hasn't met the 6 month requirement yet...he/she has to ask a mod to upload the avatar for him/her

EDIT:  HOORAY FOR BEING LATE...


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, the sig i do on my own, but i just wait for the ava to be uploaded first


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> yeah, the sig i do on my own, but i just wait for the ava to be uploaded first



picky picky


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 27, 2006)

so...........I'm a senior member now?!!!
I already did that thing in the group membership in the usercp...will someone here notice?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

Raining said:
			
		

> Forum society is very complicated. If you're new, you're generally disliked by the "older" members unless you contribute something amazing then you become "known". Older members are generally respected, and damn well they demand their respect (a lot).
> 
> And if you're "in the middle" the only chance you'll get known is if you make friends with other people. Older lurkers aren't known either, I'm friends with two of them.
> 
> But yeah, the forums are a wide and picky place to hang out but as long as you're in the right crowd it's fine. Hoepfully.


so true. i've had a good experience on this forum, finding my niche in several threads that i post a lot on. i'm still having a hard time in the art department, however, it seems like you need to be a really renown artist to even have anyone look at your work


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 27, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> so true. i've had a good experience on this forum, finding my niche in several threads that i post a lot on. i'm still having a hard time in the art department, however, it seems like you need to be a really renown artist to even have anyone look at your work


You don't have to be _that_ great. If you let people know that you have artwork to show then you're bound to get people to look at what you've done.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

shrug, i think my work is pretty good but i hardly get any comments. maybe its just me


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

thats one reason how sieg got so famous


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

i guess i'll just have to draw more. sounds good.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> so true. i've had a good experience on this forum, finding my niche in several threads that i post a lot on. i'm still having a hard time in the art department, however, it seems like you need to be a really renown artist to even have anyone look at your work


Same here. As for the artist thing, if you're known in an FC post a link to you art there. You're bound to get more comments that way. Making smart posts in lots of sections also helps somewhat.

As for me, I'm a little bit higher than the middle but much, much lower than the well-known. As for my username change, I know how it feels to be a newbie. XD
Because I've been acting as one since the username change thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2006)

Raining said:
			
		

> Forum society is very complicated. If you're new, you're generally disliked by the "older" members unless you contribute something amazing then you become "known". Older members are generally respected, and damn well they demand their respect (a lot).
> 
> And if you're "in the middle" the only chance you'll get known is if you make friends with other people. Older lurkers aren't known either, I'm friends with two of them.
> 
> But yeah, the forums are a wide and picky place to hang out but as long as you're in the right crowd it's fine. Hoepfully.




Most of my (IRL) friends are lurkers with less than 100 posts and have been here longer than me  

When I first got here, I found a niche in the off-topic section (convo thread). Made alot of good friends there. In the beggining posts use to count in that section. Then they took it away almost a year a later and now posts count in that section again. Weird cycle  

But during all that, I moved on to the FC's niche and now I mostly hang out in the Konoha tv-12 section and BH. I watch alot more anime now so it makes sense. 

And I've been known to lurk in Bleach and Naruto Avenue. I make sure to visit those sections at least twice..........a year


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

a few more days


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Most of my (IRL) friends are lurkers with less than 100 posts and have been here longer than me
> 
> When I first got here, I found a niche in the off-topic section (convo thread). Made alot of good friends there. In the beggining posts use to count in that section. Then they took it away almost a year a later and now posts count in that section again. Weird cycle
> 
> ...


But you're still Mr. 35k.  


_____________

*Spoiler*: __ 



Most of my friends are 2006'ers and have less than 100-posts, and one of them is obssessed with having older-NF brothers.  

I was a HoU NaruSaku-defender, because I used to go the Heaven and Earth forums. I didn't really communicate with anyone, I was too scared too. Until I joined FCs that is.

I am now a lurker/post wherever person here. I don't even watch Naruto much if not any anymore. So, I'm a lost poster.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 28, 2006)

^^^ thats crazy 35k..


----------



## Twizted (Jun 28, 2006)

Just dropping in to say yo to my peeps [/is really white]


----------



## Molekage (Jun 28, 2006)

dude, does anyone have a higher count than kira? kira is awesome btw.


----------



## Neji (Jun 28, 2006)

> dude, does anyone have a higher count than kira? kira is awesome btw.


 
Kisame in about 5 months or so...


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 28, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> dude, does anyone have a higher count than kira? kira is awesome btw.


Who knows? Look for highest post count members thread. There's one somewhere... :headsrat


----------



## Molekage (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah... at the rate kisame is going, kiras got to watch out.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 29, 2006)

the only person that has a higher post count than Kira is purpleshirtguy but his post count was hacked.....and thus is not counted in the top posters thread.


----------



## C?k (Jun 29, 2006)

What the post count of Kisame?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 29, 2006)

like 7-8k i think, and he joined in apr 2006.

Must be some uber hax bot!


----------



## C?k (Jun 29, 2006)

Woah  practically 3 months wtf i've been here almost a year and i'm barely 2.5k lol


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 29, 2006)

And I've been here for 2 years


----------



## C?k (Jun 29, 2006)

hahaha, you only just started coming online thought. More often though xD


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 29, 2006)

Nah, I'm just a stealthy ninja lurking in the shadows.


----------



## C?k (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats just ninja talk for I was a freaky guest who joined as a newb lurked for a while but then had to post and let their secret be revealed


----------



## Twizted (Jun 30, 2006)

<----2222 ^.^


----------



## Neji (Jun 30, 2006)

> What the post count of Kisame?


 
7089 last time i checked, he's been slacking off lately


----------



## az0r (Jul 1, 2006)

2 more months -_-" im only joined not long ago 
i got all the requierments
except 6 months lolz


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 1, 2006)

3months of waiting pffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuh 
Want some cookies and milk with that.............?


----------



## C?k (Jul 1, 2006)

If only i had started to post a lot when i first joined id been on 5k or something by now =/


----------



## Nathan (Jul 2, 2006)

People get Seniormembership usually when there 6 months of joining is over. It took me a whole year to get 1000 posts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> yeah... at the rate kisame is going, kiras got to watch out.




Nani? 

meh...I'm not in competition with anyone. I could care less. I just do what I do and that's all there is to it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> If only i had started to post a lot when i first joined id been on 5k or something by now =/


If had started posting the moment I joined I would of had 10k


----------



## Deranged (Jul 2, 2006)

Tohru said:
			
		

> People get Seniormembership usually when there 6 months of joining is over. It took me a whole year to get 1000 posts.



Really... i made that in the first week that i started to seriosuly post... if i had started to seriosuly post since i actally joined... i may have had nearly double the amount i have now (didnt get more than 50 posts in the first monh and a half)


----------



## C?k (Jul 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> If had started posting the moment I joined I would of had 10k


 
Yeh same...I'm just lazy.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 2, 2006)

I've been too lazy to post and now it seems like I have a mountain to climb. I doubt I'll get enough rep points. T_T


----------



## shizuru (Jul 2, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> I've been too lazy to post and now it seems like I have a mountain to climb. I doubt I'll get enough rep points. T_T


tips for reps post some art up in the art section any naruto bleach or other... dont know if this helps but it did for me ^_^


----------



## Lammy (Jul 2, 2006)

Look at you people talking about post count


----------



## shizuru (Jul 2, 2006)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> Look at you people talking about post count


post counts dont go up in here nor do they go up in fanclubs, The Konoha Plaza and The Konoha Times


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> Yeh same...I'm just lazy.


Heck I could of beatten kira by now since I joined before him


----------



## C?k (Jul 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Heck I could of beatten kira by now since I joined before him


 
....No-one believes that Ve-Kun


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 2, 2006)

I just bacame a senior member.


----------



## shizuru (Jul 2, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> I just bacame a senior member.


 well done ^_^ iv also seen you around some of the threads so i know who you are as well


----------



## C?k (Jul 3, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> I just bacame a senior member.


 
O rly? Grats


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 3, 2006)

Posting artwork always seem to help your postcount/rep count.
Just a too big of a pain in the ass to go past all those image boards


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2006)

Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> ....No-one believes that Ve-Kun




I believe him


----------



## Deranged (Jul 3, 2006)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> Posting artwork always seem to help your postcount/rep count.
> Just a too big of a pain in the ass to go past all those image boards



I tried that once... couldnt be bothered as others kept beating me to it and such  I got most of my rep points by doing design work actually... banners, logos, sigs and then some


----------



## C?k (Jul 3, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I believe him


 
...then I have nothing else more to say


----------



## Lammy (Jul 3, 2006)

Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:
			
		

> post counts dont go up in here nor do they go up in fanclubs, The Konoha Plaza and The Konoha Times




Erm... I know...

-strokes his seniority and tiny postcount-


----------



## Taxman (Jul 3, 2006)

actually...they count in the plaza now...


----------



## Deranged (Jul 4, 2006)

They do... hm, go figure  wait, plaza, really? thats about the only place i dont post in out of the whole forums


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> They do... hm, go figure  wait, plaza, really? thats about the only place i dont post in out of the whole forums



See what you've done Ryan?


----------



## Deranged (Jul 4, 2006)

wait what did he do? anyways, i dont post in the plaza, a little too hard to navigate and a little too random, even for me :S


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 4, 2006)

Your IQ is far too high for the Konoha Plaza, i don't want you to wander in there obochama for thou mind shalt be molten and thine braincells will vanish from this earth.

To make it simple, byebye good grades.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 4, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> See what you've done Ryan?



.......


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 15, 2006)

yay 1000 posts


----------



## Snickers (Jul 15, 2006)

I  have requested senior memborship 
 only a few days !!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 15, 2006)

Seniors are OLD !


----------



## az0r (Jul 16, 2006)

Nearly a senior 1 more month ^^


----------



## badaudio (Jul 16, 2006)

1000 post seem so far away from me T_T


----------



## Deranged (Jul 16, 2006)

1000 posts is a thing of the past to me... i need to find a way to warp time cause i got to wait out 2 odd months


----------



## badaudio (Jul 16, 2006)

you know out of the newer members i havnt seen alot of feb06 users


----------



## Countach (Jul 25, 2006)

1,000


----------



## Bisuke (Jul 31, 2006)

> you know out of the newer members i havnt seen alot of feb06 users


seems like February was a special Narutard month this year.

>>

I'm gonna follow the instructions on the 1st page now.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

retaking over, looks like i still own this thread


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 31, 2006)

Neji, are you a senior member yet?


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

tommorrow i am


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 31, 2006)

Join Date: *02-13-2006*


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

he joined after me and just got accepted
here


now edit and delete that post just incase


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not senior member yet. Well done everyone who is.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 31, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> he joined after me and just got accepted
> here
> 
> 
> now edit and delete that post just incase


BudassTaichouDough.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

whatever you said


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I'm a Senior member, but I don't really think I need it.


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

You already got a  big avatar, but you might need the PM space, idk.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

150*150 ava shows your power


----------



## Jones (Jul 31, 2006)

there really is no reason to be a senior member anymore. since a lot of non senior members can get the bigger avy's. i guess it's really just a milestone to reach in your post count. but don't post for post count. post for relevancy. (sp)


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 31, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> 150*150 ava shows your power


Does it show if you got a big Bankai?


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, and you can upload them w/o having to ask a mod.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

mods dont do it anymore


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

> there really is no reason to be a senior member anymore. since a lot of non senior members can get the bigger avy's.


They stopped doing that now. 



> i guess it's really just a milestone to reach in your post count. but don't post for post count. post for relevancy. (sp)


Yeah, true, it's 1K posts now for senior membership.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 31, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> You already got a  big avatar, but you might need the PM space, idk.


I would've needed it a few months ago when my PM box was about to explode.  

Now it's empty, like it never had a PM ever.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

i got 4k, (would've had 5-8k if it wasnt for the blender) in 6 months. yes it is extremely easy


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

Lavenbaa said:
			
		

> I would've needed it a few months ago when my PM box was about to explode.
> 
> Now it's empty, like it never had a PM ever.


Yeah, I had the same problem. I  used to send and receive so many PMs. But now I just save them as text files, there's an option to do that, and it makes thinkgs better than deleting them forever I suppose.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

the title itself is enough


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey all. I finally made it.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats Rotc Girl. 


			
				Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had the same problem. I  used to send and receive so many PMs. But now I just save them as text files, there's an option to do that, and it makes thinkgs better than deleting them forever I suppose.


Yeah, and I lost the text file. Ah well.

I declare it now; I am not a proper Senior member until I get more than 2,000 posts.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

good luck 


yes, im more of a senior member than all of you


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats.



> I declare it now; I am not a proper Senior member until I get more than 2,000 posts.


Who said that?


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 31, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> good luck
> 
> 
> yes, im more of a senior member than all of you


                    .


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

But are you a respected senior member?


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

> Who said that?


 

its a self goal


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 31, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> But are you a respected senior member?


Respected? Who respects who?


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

Neji said he was a senior member, but I just asked if he's a respected senior member. It was a joke, just not that funny.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 31, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> he joined after me and just got accepted
> here


It's cuz im a fine and upstanding member of NF.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 31, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> Neji said he was a senior member, but I just asked if he's a respected senior member. It was a joke, just not that funny.


Ohh...

I honestly don't exactly mind if I'm respected or not; as long I have friends here I'm fine.


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

That's a good outlook Lavenbaa.

Yeah, that's true. You should be on the forums to have fun in your spare time, not to gain respect on the internet.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

but i have respect on the internet 


this is only for the summer though, im gonna be less active during school times, but i'll still be on everyday


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 31, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> That's a good outlook Lavenbaa.
> 
> Yeah, that's true. You should be on the forums to have fun in your spare time, not to gain respect on the internet.


Thanks.

Yeah, gaining respect on the internet doesn't really help in real life.


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 31, 2006)

Lavenbaa said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, gaining respect on the internet doesn't really help in real life.


Actually, it could you know...well, for some people it could.


----------



## Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

say your getting a job. and you have a low chance of getting hired. and somehow NF is mentioned. and OMG the owner has an account here and he says

"hey your the one who repped my thread, your hired!"


----------



## Ram (Jul 31, 2006)

That will never happen. lol


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 31, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> say your getting a job. and you have a low chance of getting hired. and somehow NF is mentioned. and OMG the owner has an account here and he says
> 
> "hey your the one who repped my thread, your hired!"


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 31, 2006)

@Amaterasu: Unlikely.



			
				NejiTachi said:
			
		

> say your getting a job. and you have a low chance of getting hired. and somehow NF is mentioned. and OMG the owner has an account here and he says
> 
> "hey your the one who repped my thread, your hired!"


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 1, 2006)

It's ironic.  I was waiting for senior membership for months, and now that I have it, I couldn't care less.


----------



## C?k (Aug 1, 2006)

Blaze of Glory!!!? said:
			
		

> It's ironic. I was waiting for senior membership for months, and now that I have it, I couldn't care less.


 
Lies. You know you love having a larger avy.


----------



## Neji (Aug 1, 2006)

im a senior member, just gotta get accepted...


----------



## Ippy (Aug 1, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Lies. You know you love having a larger avy.


Actually, nah.  I have a few gif avys that Kira Yamato gave me a while back, and for months I was plotting the time I would finally be able to use them, in addition to the bunch of other gif avys that I stole acquired online from various sources, that were too large for the 100kb file size.

But who wouldn't want to see Soi Fon's beautiful face up close?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 1, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Lies. You know you love having a larger avy.



How big can you have when you're a senior member?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 1, 2006)

Man im proud to be a senior an all but something is just missing  been here so long all i want is my a Ninja Rank SAying Tokiha Mai's Lover or something like that.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 1, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> How big can you have when you're a senior member?



At least for me it's 341.8 kb.  No idea really since i've seen larger around.   The maximum dimensions are always 150x150 though.



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Man im proud to be a senior an all but something is just missing  been here so long all i want is my a Ninja Rank SAying Tokiha Mai's Lover or something like that.



I recall we talked about a senior member plus quite a while ago...  It would be a nice addition  

Dunno, personalized title (ninja rank I meant) , larger avatar size...  the ability to flame the noobs... something, anything.  Some people around really deserve it. 

PD: that ability was a joke.  Don't take it seriously...  Altough it would be nice.


----------



## ecelipse (Aug 1, 2006)

ola.long time no see


----------



## Cero (Aug 2, 2006)

Hehe im close guys! ^^


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 2, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Hehe im close guys! ^^


rage you've been so lazy


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Hehe im close guys! ^^


come on RN try harder remember u had more post's than me and now im a Senior Member


----------



## Raptor (Aug 2, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> come on RN try harder remember u had more post's than me and now im a Senior Member



It's because he lacks spam


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

I only spam in the places where post's dont count


----------



## Raptor (Aug 2, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> I only spam in the places where post's dont count



and what are you doing now!!  

  kidding.


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

^talking about senior membership ..XD


----------



## Raptor (Aug 2, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> ^talking about senior membership ..XD



Spam, spam spam spam  

Forget it... I'm falling asleep that's probably it.


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

u said that long time ago


----------



## C?k (Aug 2, 2006)

Blaze of Glory!!!™ said:
			
		

> Actually, nah. I have a few gif avys that Kira Yamato gave me a while back, and for months I was plotting the time I would finally be able to use them, in addition to the bunch of other gif avys that I stole acquired online from various sources, that were too large for the 100kb file size.
> 
> But who wouldn't want to see Soi Fon's beautiful face up close?


 
But you still like having a larger avy though 

My posts are getting cut T____T


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> What is a long time to you?  a year and a half?  two years?



2 years ia a LOOONG TIME.   I mean just something to point out that these people who been here THAT long should get a little something more to disguish themselves from everyone else.  

1 year is long as well but i been here since the opening month. o well maybe someday a ninja rank or something who knows.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 3, 2006)

so what do we seniors talk about over here?


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> so what do we seniors talk about over here?


 
How _cool_ it is to be a senior, and how _cool_ it would be to have a larger avy, how _cool_ it is to have large post counts. _Cool_ huh?


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

pimp you forgot how _cool_ it is to intimidate the new members with our seniorship!


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

How _un_cool is it that I forgot how cool it is to do that 

Oh yeh sorry about yesterday, I had to leave suddenly ... my parents decided to go on holiday so I had to help them pack


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> How _un_cool is it that I forgot how cool it is to do that
> 
> Oh yeh sorry about yesterday, I had to leave suddenly ... my parents decided to go on holiday so I had to help them pack


its very _un_cool to do that...now I will have to make you part of the _cool_ group again my making you  

lol its alright....@__@....you've been doing too much clothing and accesory dealings as of late...first the shopping for hours and days and now the packing....your feet must be soar or somethin x___x...


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> its very _un_cool to do that...now I will have to make you part of the _cool_ group again my making you
> 
> lol its alright....@__@....you've been doing too much clothing and accesory dealings as of late...first the shopping for hours and days and now the packing....your feet must be soar or somethin x___x...


 
Like zOmg! How awesome is that  

Yeh, i know being a shopaholic and the youngest always getting made to do housework is hard >_< parents are gone now ... PARTYYYYYY! you cna come


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 3, 2006)

soka soka i see now

then i am very cool indeed


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Yahuh. Fucking awesome sig btw


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Like zOmg! How awesome is that
> 
> Yeh, i know being a shopaholic and the youngest always getting made to do housework is hard >_< parents are gone now ... PARTYYYYYY! you cna come


that is teh awesome 

party!??!   *plans to buy plane ticket* now you must rape your house of all its junk food, shamelessly play music loudly and invite crowds of people who you dont even know half the name of all in the name of teenager!!!




			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> soka soka i see now
> 
> then i am very cool indeed


you've always been cool


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> that is teh awesome
> 
> party!??!   *plans to buy plane ticket* now you must rape your house of all its junk food, shamelessly play music loudly and invite crowds of people who you dont even know half the name of all in the name of teenager!!!




why not have all white text?! O:


I'm already ahead of you invited around 50 people so far .. I just hope my sister lets me have the party, if not im screwed. BUT I MUST IN THE NAME OF TEENAGERS! 

OOO We should play twister!


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> [/COLOR]
> 
> why not have all white text?! O:
> 
> ...


everything in white text sounds le awesome! 

50 people? pff thats nothing I'm talking a good 300 to start off....we'll tie your sister up in a closet using duct tape (we have practise after all from sunnys fc)  we'll have to do acts of feminin pride too....bra burnings return with a vengance....the name of teenagers is a very good name..its god 3 syllables...now thats impressive....twister will be the game of choice, this is a must...but you cannot exclude such favourites as pin the tail on the asshole....you know the guy who ruins everyone elses fun...ya he die ...


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> everything in white text sounds le awesome!
> 
> 
> 50 people? pff thats nothing I'm talking a good 300 to start off....we'll tie your sister up in a closet using duct tape (we have practise after all from sunnys fc)  we'll have to do acts of feminin pride too....bra burnings return with a vengance....the name of teenagers is a very good name..its god 3 syllables...now thats impressive....twister will be the game of choice, this is a must...but you cannot exclude such favourites as pin the tail on the asshole....you know the guy who ruins everyone elses fun...ya he die ...


 
BUWHAHAHA, c'est tres fanstastique! 

It's a sleep over party, I've taken the basement as our humble abode and to torture helpless souls it shall be fun. As for my sister I'll lure her out eith a free movie or dinner reservation or something and BAM the instant the door is shut. PARTY CITY! ... and we'll trash the house .. wait it's my house T____T okay .. we dance evully and and and *is getting too hyper* 

*looses breath*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 3, 2006)

I am slowly falling asleep..
raw is far away

but hey guys~~


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> BUWHAHAHA, c'est tres fanstastique!
> 
> It's a sleep over party, I've taken the basement as our humble abode and to torture helpless souls it shall be fun. As for my sister I'll lure her out eith a free movie or dinner reservation or something and BAM the instant the door is shut. PARTY CITY! ... and we'll trash the house .. wait it's my house T____T okay .. we dance evully and and and *is getting too hyper*
> 
> *looses breath*


sleepover makes it all the more evil fun! dont worry we'll hire sunny to clean up after the entire mess and all the blame would fall on your sister who was foolishly led astray by cheap advertising like free movies and reservations....to torture dont forget handcuffs and whips...these are key for the cliche kinky tortue that many dream of few have lived party city should be made our own capital...in some foreign country like canada (foreigners are everywhere here after all) and that door will be nailed, bolted and super glued shut so no sister can get in....evil dance = river dancing....no one can move that graceful or insync without a dash of evil....*pats back* this excitement will cause you to have an anerism...or maybe a baby I'm not sure....slow down tiger, breath and think of harry potters magic abilities and how they anger you before you decide to continue....

hello yoshi!!!  we must all type in white text shhh XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 3, 2006)

为什么？ hard to read...especially when I'm falling asleep here...


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> sleepover makes it all the more evil fun! dont worry we'll hire sunny to clean up after the entire mess and all the blame would fall on your sister who was foolishly led astray by cheap advertising like free movies and reservations....to torture dont forget handcuffs and whips...these are key for the cliche kinky tortue that many dream of few have lived party city should be made our own capital...in some foreign country like canada (foreigners are everywhere here after all) and that door will be nailed, bolted and super glued shut so no sister can get in....evil dance = river dancing....no one can move that graceful or insync without a dash of evil....*pats back* this excitement will cause you to have an anerism...or maybe a baby I'm not sure....slow down tiger, breath and think of harry potters magic abilities and how they anger you before you decide to continue....


 
Yes, sunny will prove to be very valuble, we shall use our powers of smexyness against him so he tidies up the mess we create with the smexy toys  EVIL DANCE FTW *river dances* ... NF Lack's river dancing smilies 

*takes out wand* and says super cool word: UNSPELLINGBLE! Let there be typos Forums wide 


Hey Yoshi .. okay for you I shall talk in black text. How are you?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 3, 2006)

why, I am beside myself in sonambulence.........

sleepy..sleepy....yawn


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

What time is it there? O:


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Yahuh. Fucking awesome sig btw




why thank you very much


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Yes, sunny will prove to be very valuble, we shall use our powers of smexyness against him so he tidies up the mess we create with the smexy toys  EVIL DANCE FTW *river dances* ... NF Lack's river dancing smilies
> 
> *takes out wand* and says super cool word: UNSPELLINGBLE! Let there be typos Forums wide


*le gasp* unspellingble has appeared!!  sunny would always do our bidding we have much power over him...we'll also get him to wear a french maid outfit! our smexy toys will then be placed in sunnys room to be found by him mother  ....as for evil dancing...I'll find us a good river dance pic ....NF really does need an icon for such a dance...it would be hawt!!!  dumbledore would be proud of such wand waving magic skills 

yes yoshi gets black text to help with the eyes


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 3, 2006)

seniors talk in white font


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 3, 2006)

WTF posts dont count here?

*stops posting*


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> *le gasp* unspellingble has appeared!! sunny would always do our bidding we have much power over him...we'll also get him to wear a french maid outfit! our smexy toys will then be placed in sunnys room to be found by him mother  ...as for evil dancing...I'll find us a good river dance pic ....NF really does need an icon for such a dance...it would be hawt!!!  dumbledore would be proud of such wand waving magic skills


 
I have de-smilied you, you smiley WHORE! <333 He wears that french outfit for me all the time buwhahahaah 
ooo use your google skills and find us a picture of whores of whores  I think dumbledore would be happy too ... he would sing and do the mexican wave in happiness OOOO




> WTF posts dont count here?
> 
> *stops posting*


 
I almost lol'd at that XDDD


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> I have de-smilied you, you smiley WHORE! <333 He wears that french outfit for me all the time buwhahahaah
> ooo use your google skills and find us a picture of whores of whores  I think dumbledore would be happy too ... he would sing and do the mexican wave in happiness OOOO
> 
> 
> ...




almost??


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> almost??


 
Yeh, sorry US. It takes a lot to make me 'lol'


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

do i make you 'lol'
;-;


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Maybe .. those  do get to me often O_O


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> I have de-smilied you, you smiley WHORE! <333 He wears that french outfit for me all the time buwhahahaah
> ooo use your google skills and find us a picture of whores of whores  I think dumbledore would be happy too ... he would sing and do the mexican wave in happiness OOOO


damn my smileys were destroyed ....really?! he does?!? I want pictures! ...google skills in check somewhat...I sent it too you on msn XD...but I'll get a better one when I have more motivation XD...dumbledore is mexican!!!  we have proof...he sings .... I'll make you 'lol'


----------



## Anime-Girl (Aug 3, 2006)

A Senior Member How ?!! What Should i Do 2 Be Senior Member !!

Because i'm New Here ...


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> damn my smileys were destroyed ....really?! he does?!? I want pictures! ...google skills in check somewhat...I sent it too you on msn XD...but I'll get a better one when I have more motivation XD...dumbledore is mexican!!! we have proof...he sings .... I'll make you 'lol'



*destroys again* but I'll leave you with 1 >D Pictures? NEVER!! I'll show you later  haha I loooved it, River dancing FTW!  Yeh he is, you didn't now *uber big omg smiley*

*does not lol* 



> A Senior Member How ?!! What Should i Do 2 Be Senior Member !!
> 
> Because i'm New Here ...


 
You have to have:

- 2000 posts. 
- 3000 rep points 
- And have been on NF for 6 months. 

I think it's safe to say, it'll be a looong time before we see you here. FAQ Part 1 and 2 will help you out if you have more questions ^__~


----------



## Anime-Girl (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh 2000 posts Or 3000 rep points *OMG* ...
Mybe Me I be Come A Senior Member in 90 Days Or More ... 
So Thanks 4 Told Me Divine Intervention


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Anime-Girl said:
			
		

> Oh 2000 posts Or 3000 rep points *OMG* ...
> Mybe Me I be Come A Senior Member in 90 Days Or More ...
> So Thanks 4 Told Me Divine Intervention


 
Now with the rep changes, it'll be slightly harder to get 3000 rep points, but don't worry you got _6_ months for it


----------



## Hellion (Aug 3, 2006)

*Name reversals*

Didn't know where to post this so I chose here.  Are all non-Senior members having thier names reversed today?


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

R Krippler said:
			
		

> Didn't know where to post this so I chose here. Are all non-Senior members having thier names reversed today?


 
Not just non seniors, some seniors have had the problem too XD


----------



## Hellion (Aug 3, 2006)

Is is a joke, or did someone mess with the system?


----------



## Raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

That's a good question... My name in reverse sucks.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

aww Raptor has become rotpaR  I like your original better....as for information on the name change...there is a thread about it in ANBU Central for a bit more information...


----------



## Raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> aww Raptor has become rotpaR  I like your original better....as for information on the name change...there is a thread about it in ANBU Central for a bit more information...



I just went and saw it...  it's said that the seniors who were upgraded thanks to the autoscript are unnafected since they belong to another usegroup, however it happened to me anyway  

Perhaps 'cause I waited for the autoscript like 2 weeks and finally a mod helped.  meh.  

Oh well I hope it's fixed soon.  I like my old name better


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 3, 2006)

can anyone tell me about the rep rule change or something? i read it on the post above (somewhere)


----------



## Raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me about the rep rule change or something? i read it on the post above (somewhere)



Basically the rep power we used to have is lower now, so it's harder to attain new levels.  

I've been stuck in Luminary ever since then


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 3, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Basically the rep power we used to have is lower now, so it's harder to attain new levels.
> 
> I've been stuck in Luminary ever since then


oh 0_o so that's why the rep points around here were so high to raise >.< anyways, thx for the info


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 3, 2006)

God damn... I'm a senior yet my name was flipped backwards to... It was great fun for a while, but now it's plain annoying. You ruined the joke Vash...


----------



## Roy (Aug 3, 2006)

im also a Senior Member and my name is backwards


----------



## Raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

Nothing we can do anyway can we?   

Just wait.  However this wasn't funny at all.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> God damn... I'm a senior yet my name was flipped backwards to... It was great fun for a while, but now it's plain annoying. You ruined the joke Vash...





			
				Roy said:
			
		

> im also a Senior Member and my name is backwards



here's Vash!?'s comment on it....but Splintered I think said something differently...so I'm not sure....



			
				Vash!? said:
			
		

> Senior members who were added by the autoscript were removed from the standard usergroup, so they're unaffected.  More recent additions (those by application) are still in the standard usergroup too, so they get backwards names.


----------



## Roy (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks for teh rep raptor


----------



## Neji (Aug 3, 2006)

back to the senior member topic 




3 days and i havent been added yet :/


----------



## Roy (Aug 3, 2006)

^that sucks I was added right away


----------



## Kagemizu (Aug 3, 2006)

I have been on this forum for more than a year and barely have 200 posts and probably 1000+ karma/chakra/reitsu whatever. Is there a way for me to be a Senior member without spamming?


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

Kagemizu said:
			
		

> I have been on this forum for more than a year and barely have 200 posts and probably 1000+ karma/chakra/reitsu whatever. Is there a way for me to be a Senior member without spamming?


spamming? :S why would you have to spam to be a senior member...? you dont get post count for spam areas anyways....


----------



## Brandt (Aug 3, 2006)

Kagemizu said:
			
		

> I have been on this forum for more than a year and barely have 200 posts and probably 1000+ karma/chakra/reitsu whatever. Is there a way for me to be a Senior member without spamming?



Easy solution: find threads you like and post. For me, more than half my posts come from the _Konoha TV - Channel 12_ section. I like animes in general and post in the anime threads I watch. Just find a place that interests you and post there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Easy solution: find threads you like and post. For me, more than half my posts come from the _Konoha TV - Channel 12_ section. I like animes in general and post in the anime threads I watch. Just find a place that interests you and post there.



Or sell your soul, but whichever floats your boat


----------



## Brandt (Aug 3, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Or sell your soul, but whichever floats your boat



I prefer to keep my soul or whatever is left of it.


----------



## Kagemizu (Aug 3, 2006)

how much does a soul go for on e-bay these days?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2006)

Kagemizu said:
			
		

> how much does a soul go for on e-bay these days?




Not as much as you'd think


----------



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2006)

Kagemizu said:
			
		

> how much does a soul go for on e-bay these days?



About 3 dollars.


----------



## Roy (Aug 3, 2006)

I have 3 dollars in my pocket


----------



## Neji (Aug 3, 2006)

and i waits   .


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Kagemizu said:
			
		

> I have been on this forum for more than a year and barely have 200 posts and probably 1000+ karma/chakra/reitsu whatever. Is there a way for me to be a Senior member without spamming?



Posting in a smart way in places were posts really count.  it takes time, but it can be done.

You also lack spam 



			
				NejiTachi said:
			
		

> and i waits   .



For what?  As far as i can see you have 150x150 avatar.   the other difference is your pm inbox size.


----------



## Roy (Aug 4, 2006)

I also lick span but look where I am


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 4, 2006)

Senior is boring. I want to be a normal member again for no reason. D:


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> I also lick span but look where I am



I didn't knew you could lick spam Yor. 

PD: the name change was intentional. 

Unless you are talking about the ham!! 



			
				Lavenbaa said:
			
		

> Senior is boring. I want to be a normal member again for no reason. D:



Isn't it the same thing in esence?


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 4, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Isn't it the same thing in esence?


No, because I don't get to empthathize with the newbs. =\
Now I can't pretend to be a newbie no more, because my post count is too high. D:


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Lavenbaa said:
			
		

> No, because I don't get to empthathize with the newbs. =\
> Now I can't pretend to be a newbie no more, because my post count is too high. D:



Well I became senior with the old system... 2000 posts at least, so by looking at your posts doesn't seem that high  

Besides it's mostly how you wanna relate with the newbies.  Most seniors (including me sometimes when the newbies deserve it) are very harsh.   But there are good non seniors too.


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 4, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Well I became senior with the old system... 2000 posts at least, so by looking at your posts doesn't seem that high
> 
> Besides it's mostly how you wanna relate with the newbies.  Most seniors (including me sometimes when the newbies deserve it) are very harsh.   But there are good non seniors too.


Yeah, why is why I don't want to be senior.  

I see too many people being harsh at the newbies. D:
I want to be a nice person... unless they go emo on me.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Lavenbaa said:
			
		

> Yeah, why is why I don't want to be senior.
> 
> I see too many people being harsh at the newbies. D:
> I want to be a nice person... unless they go emo on me.



Well if everyone is like that, no one's forcing you to do the same.   One of the greatest teachings you can learn is "Dare to be Different"


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 4, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Well if everyone is like that, no one's forcing you to do the same.   One of the greatest teachings you can learn is "Dare to be Different"


XD Indeed.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 4, 2006)

Kagemizu said:
			
		

> I have been on this forum for more than a year and barely have 200 posts and probably 1000+ karma/chakra/reitsu whatever. Is there a way for me to be a Senior member without spamming?


I'm not very sure how many place in NFF that don't have post count. Only two I can think of atm are the FC area & AR area. 

My suggestions is to participate in threads that catches your interest. Do discussion with people in the Konoha Library (you do read the manga weekly correct. Don't you have any say in each chapter?), Check out people's artworks and give them little encouragement message or small critics to help them improve or even tell them how much you like their work! There are some very talented artists here ne. 

Also go have some fun and debates in threads in the HoU area.  Doing small discussion postings in each area one at a time can help your posts count without you having to spam. I really don't like spamming. I have seen people in desperation trying to increase their post count by doing double and triple postings (Most of them are noobs who recently join). And it gets really annoying when they can just use the edit button to edit their posts which are 1 minutes each apart.

Yea, so er...my apology if anything I say here offend anyone ne.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> I'm not very sure how many place in NFF that don't have post count. Only two I can think of atm are the FC area & AR area.
> 
> My suggestions is to participate in threads that catches your interest. Do discussion with people in the Konoha Library (you do read the manga weekly correct. Don't you have any say in each chapter?), Check out people's artworks and give them little encouragement message or small critics to help them improve or even tell them how much you like their work! There are some very talented artists here ne.
> 
> ...



There are 2 types of new members:

1.Noobs: OmG SazuKE izzz Da PimP!!!!111
2.Members whith some hope:  I like it but... (insert anything reasonable here.)

The problem is that there's too many of the first type (noobs) and too little of the second. 

So if they got offended, don't worry about it.


----------



## QuoNina (Aug 4, 2006)

there are also nice folks who never bother to post. 

i know you are watching.


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Well if everyone is like that, no one's forcing you to do the same. One of the greatest teachings you can learn is "Dare to be Different"


Always a risk in doing that, either your admired or called a jackass lol


			
				Mamamia said:
			
		

> there are also nice folks who never bother to post.
> 
> i know you are watching.


They're always watching


----------



## De Monies (Aug 4, 2006)

it's true =X


----------



## luxjason (Aug 4, 2006)

senior members , this will take awhile


----------



## Bisuke (Aug 4, 2006)

I just wanna ask something..

>>

how come my Senior Membership request isn't approved yet?  I've met the new requirements and sent the request 4 days ago.
is Bi-chan not qualified yet??  oh noes.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 4, 2006)

staff are busy with a million other things besides group registrations so yes it may take  a few days for your request to be approved...


----------



## Bisuke (Aug 4, 2006)

so, I'll have to keep on sending my request?

>>

*cuddles*


----------



## az0r (Aug 4, 2006)

I have to wait ages for my request to be approved -_-"
becoming a senoir on 26 september ^^


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> so, I'll have to keep on sending my request?
> 
> >>
> 
> *cuddles*



Yeah, the new admins messed up already, so it's better be patient


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> I have to wait ages for my request to be approved -_-"
> becoming a senoir on 26 september ^^


 
Impressive you posted way beyond the limit in a pretty sort time lol. I've been here almost a year


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

I have to wait til December.... to becoming a Senior member


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

How do you people post so god dam much in such a short time?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

^ I was bored or I've got nothing to do at all that time,I guess


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

Dam. I only just started posting a month or so ago. Before that I was stranded on 500 lol


----------



## Iruka (Aug 4, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> I just wanna ask something..
> 
> >>
> 
> ...


Since the requirement is...er...also 6 months as member. You join on the 11th of Feb so my guess is that you'll have to wait until the 11th of august, in which case you'll reach the 6 month requirement on that day, before they approve you.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

In about a week I'll be a senior.


----------



## Dommy (Aug 4, 2006)

Lavenbaa said:
			
		

> Yeah, why is why I don't want to be senior.
> 
> I see too many people being harsh at the newbies. D:
> I want to be a nice person... unless they go emo on me.






Labaa-chan my dear, it always hurts when I see your Mr.Oh~ @___@


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> In about a week I'll be a senior.


 
Really? I thought it was a 6 month duration on NF required.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Really? I thought it was a 6 month duration on NF required.



Yea I've been here over a year, but I need 1k posts.


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh yeh, I didn't really read the 2005 part. Blame too much anime in one day lol

Your pretty close to it, good luck ^__~


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 4, 2006)

It wud be kewl if there's something above Senior Member ... the requirement would b doubled, but doubled teh beneifits  *only dreams


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

> It wud be kewl if there's something above Senior Member ... the requirement would b doubled, but doubled teh beneifits  *only dreams


 
zOmg that would be soo cool. Just thinking bout the abusive power over normal seniors benefits XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 4, 2006)

^That would be teh smex ....Twizted3584 = genius


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

And with the new rep changes, even if people repwhored there's no way they can get 50k that easily XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 4, 2006)

^LOL!! haha u r so evil ... but we're set arent we


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

Exactly >D I'm well equip and ready for Platinum membership and from the looks of it so are you *ebil laugh*


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 4, 2006)

Finally got my 1000th post. Muahahahaha!!


----------



## Iruka (Aug 4, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Finally got my 1000th post. Muahahahaha!!


 Congrats!


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Exactly >D I'm well equip and ready for Platinum membership and from the looks of it so are you *ebil laugh*



There was a talk about it a few months ago.  Senior Membership Plus.  but that's where it stayed.   A talk 



			
				Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Finally got my 1000th post. Muahahahaha!!



Congrats, I think.... dunno this 1000 reduction of the old system makes it too easy.   

It was hard to reach 2000 without spamming damn it!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey, I'm senior tomorrow.... I think...

Yay me 

Last day to vote for my name... *Goes to pester Splintered*


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

That's  the thing.  To reach 1000 posts is not that hard.   Senior members were a lot less before.   

Guess it has something to do with the rep system change.


----------



## az0r (Aug 4, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> How do you people post so god dam much in such a short time?



Lol gets addicting


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 5, 2006)

Dotty said:
			
		

> Labaa-chan my dear, it always hurts when I see your Mr.Oh~ @___@




I apologize, but I like Mr.Oh.


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> There was a talk about it a few months ago. Senior Membership Plus. but that's where it stayed. A talk


Don't break a young girls hopes  


> Congrats, I think.... dunno this 1000 reduction of the old system makes it too easy.


DAM RIGHT! I had to post to 2000 the hard way, no spam, posts if irrelevant get deleted, you kids today got it easy 


			
				Copy dood said:
			
		

> Lol gets addicting


Can imagine lol


----------



## Roy (Aug 5, 2006)

^I didnt spam to get 1,000 post's  (well I didint spam that much )


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

^ You lie


----------



## Roy (Aug 5, 2006)

seriously I didint spam that much


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

^ I believe you


----------



## Roy (Aug 5, 2006)

weird thing is I only spam in places where post's dont count


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

^ isnt that the point of it

places that dont count are for spam XD


----------



## Havoc (Aug 5, 2006)

I didn't spam, it took me forever to get 1k posts.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 5, 2006)

In the Orochimaru forum wich lasted a day you made a tread called spam


----------



## Havoc (Aug 5, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> In the Orochimaru forum wich lasted a day you made a tread called spam



Haha well that's different it didn't count.


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> In the Orochimaru forum wich lasted a day you made a tread called spam


 
Haha just a day?!


----------



## Raptor (Aug 5, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Haha well that's different it didn't count.



Because they deleted it the next day   if not I would have proofs 

Oh well it doesn't matter.



			
				Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Haha just a day?!



Yeah just a day of grace for the dark mods. (aka. Vash messing up again)  

The good thing?  Vash was banned from them


----------



## Neji (Aug 5, 2006)

> Haha just a day?!


 

too bad, i was gonna destroy those noobs and undercover mods too


----------



## Oujisama (Aug 5, 2006)

Yay a bigger avatar! I actually had 1100 posts and didnt realize i could join the senior members until a few months later. Silly me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm a senior! ^______^

Go teh me!


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

The Pink Dood, welcome to a life of a senior  

...

...

This is it


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 5, 2006)

Pfft .. i remember the day when the requirement was 2000 posts for sm 

U lucky ppl


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Pfft .. i remember the day when the requirement was 2000 posts for sm
> 
> U lucky ppl


 
Hey hey hey! Don't be judging me, I'm not one of _those _


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 5, 2006)

^lol! Of course not xPp

If they r considered SM ... then wut are we?


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> ^lol! Of course not xPp
> 
> If they r considered SM ... then wut are we?


 
The bitches that own them 

Come online T___T


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 5, 2006)

^Which is also known as the Platinum Membership  ... _if it were to ever exist xPp_

Actually .. why was the SM revised btw? I dun think i was here for it :S


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

I still have to wait 3 days before it's finally a year since I've been here YEH PLATINUM! 

I don't actually know. I think it made it less V.I.P though by making it 6 months it just practically stayed the same XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 5, 2006)

^couple more months n this will b my 2nd yr here ^o^!! YEH SUPER PLANTIUM

Oi~ icic .. i wish i knew teh answer T.T


----------



## Havoc (Aug 5, 2006)

If I needed 2k to be a senior, it'd take me prolly 3 years.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Pfft .. i remember the day when the requirement was 2000 posts for sm
> 
> U lucky ppl


Me too  

I still say 3000 is a better cut-off number v_v

Then again it might have promoted spam O_O


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> The Pink Dood, welcome to a life of a senior
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Everyone is senoir excepct me -_-"


----------



## Raptor (Aug 5, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Me too



Oh yeah, me too.  It's hard to reach it without spamming!!!  

You new seniors are lucky   it's way too easy now. 


I don't think that's too much of a trouble for you anyway 



> I still say 3000 is a better cut-off number v_v
> 
> Then again it might have promoted spam O_O



I'd leave it in 2000.   And I'd open a new type of account, a senior plus with at least 3000 and a year and a half or 2 or service.  that would be cool 



			
				Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Everyone is senoir excepct me -_-"



It's because you lack time.


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

^ lol good point so ill wait patentlly


----------



## C?k (Aug 6, 2006)

Copy dood said:
			
		

> Everyone is senoir excepct me -_-"


GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF MAN! *shakes you* If you wanna be a senior you gotta like one! Now loose that flabby gutless gut and drop and give me 50!! 



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> Me too
> 
> I still say 3000 is a better cut-off number v_v
> 
> Then again it might have promoted spam O_O


Nauh, not unless you really reinforce a longer time required on NF. So they space out the posting ... "pfft, I've so _so and so_ months to post to 3k I can take my time" ... no? >_<


----------



## az0r (Aug 7, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF MAN! *shakes you* If you wanna be a senior you gotta like one! Now loose that flabby gutless gut and drop and give me 50!!


 
XD 1..2..3..Fou.. drops dead


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> XD 1..2..3..Fou.. drops dead


Pffffffffft, seniors these days


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

is there really a platinium and super platinium membership?


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

matricha said:
			
		

> is there really a platinium and super platinium membership?


 
Maybe, the idea was:

- 3000 post requirement
- 1 year at NF
- 50,000 rep.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Two years works for me, too. =3


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Tommorow, I'll be able to have Platinum. It's be my One year anniversary on NF *loser*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

How bout for Plantium Members, we get to see ppl viewing thread!


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Maybe, the idea was:
> 
> - 3000 post requirement
> - 1 year at NF
> - 50,000 rep.



so, in reality there isnt one. but very bright idea.


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> How bout for Plantium Members, we get to see ppl viewing thread!


 
We can do that anyway


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

^ Yup ... u got it. But we can always dream 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> We can do that anyway



No, i was refering to where u are in a thread, and it shows u who is viewing it~ Remember back then when the forum had it? Or am i just getting too senile?


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> No, i was refering to where u are in a thread, and it shows u who is viewing it~ Remember back then when the forum had it? *Or am i just getting too senile? *


 
They got rid of that?!  Dam, I didn't even notice lol.

I think so, *wheels off to retirement forum home where everybody talks about old school anime and manga* <3


----------



## Ram (Aug 7, 2006)

The Platinum membership should be:

- 1,000,000 rep
- 3 years at NF
- 25K+ posts.


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> The Platinum membership should be:
> 
> - 1,000,000 rep
> - 3 years at NF
> - 25K+ posts.


 
Welcome to the world of severe rep/post and tellyporting whoring


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

3 yrs? No one has been here 3 yrs... i think 

1 million rep? Only a _few_ has it ... and the new rep system will @%@ with it >=[

25+ post? ... ok that is only Kira and some other person

---


			
				^ said:
			
		

> They got rid of that?!  Dam, I didn't even notice lol.
> 
> I think so, *wheels off to retirement forum home where everybody talks about old school anime and manga* <3



Damn these new generations ... pfft *gets stick n does the grampda dance


----------



## Ram (Aug 7, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Welcome to the world of severe rep/post and tellyporting whoring



I like the idea of time travelling to reach the requirements.


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> 3 yrs? No one has been here 3 yrs... i think
> 
> 1 million rep? Only a _few_ has it ... and the new rep system will @%@ with it >=[
> 
> 25+ post? ... ok that is only Kira and some other person


I'm close to 1mill ... Okay I'm like 250k away T____T

And as far as posts go, no-one will ever bother to get that much, I'm lazy thinking about 4k XD


> Damn these new generations ... pfft *gets stick n does the grampda dance


*claughs and takes cane* 


			
				Rammster said:
			
		

> I like the idea of time travelling to reach the requirements.


That _would_ be cool huh?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> I'm close to 1mill ... Okay I'm like 250k away T____T



 xDD



			
				^ said:
			
		

> And as far as posts go, no-one will ever bother to get that much, I'm lazy thinking about 4k XD



Spamtastic 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> *claughs and takes cane*



Oi!~ Have respect to ur elder *shakes wrinkle fist... now how can i dance w/o my cane


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Jhingy said:
			
		

> xDD


Why are _you_ laughing?  


> Spamtastic


We should put faptastic in there somewhere too 


> Oi!~ Have respect to ur elder *shakes wrinkle fist... now how can i dance w/o my cane


Now that's not my problem .. atall BUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA *drinks glass of water* HAHAHAHHAHHAAHHA >D


----------



## Iruka (Aug 7, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> No, i was refering to where u are in a thread, and it shows u who is viewing it~ Remember back then when the forum had it? Or am i just getting too senile?


I remember that. Then oneday I login and it disappear. Makes me think for a minute if I have dreamt it. O_o



			
				Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> The Platinum membership should be:
> 
> - 1,000,000 rep
> - 3 years at NF
> - 25K+ posts.


 It's hard to rearch that requirement. :S I'd probably take me years and years until I'm an old goat to reach that without spamming. @.@


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Why are you laughing?


lol! Im not in the position to laff aint i? XD ... but i am not that far off from u, o who am i kidding~ More like 800+ thousand rep point difference 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> We should put faptastic in there somewhere too


LOL! 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Now that's not my problem .. atall BUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA *drinks glass of water* HAHAHAHHAHHAAHHA >D



*steals back cane from an unguarded Mr.Divine and wacks it 325252352 times on his head  



			
				^ said:
			
		

> I remember that. Then oneday I login and it disappear. Makes me think for a minute if I have dreamt it. O_o



lol!! xDD 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> It's hard to rearch that requirement.  I'd probably take me years and years until I'm an old goat to reach that without spamming. @.@



By the time u reach it, u will be as old as me


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

JH1ngy said:
			
		

> lol! Im not in the position to laff aint i? XD ... but i am not that far off from u, o who am i kidding~ More like 800+ thousand rep point difference


XDDD ... *watches out for rep police* You didn't see me 


> LOL!


Your 'LOL' is pathetic  


> *steals back cane from an unguarded Mr.Divine and wacks it 325252352 times on her head


OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEY!  *roles you off cliff* Bye 


> By the time u reach it, u will be as old as me


One can only hope


----------



## Iruka (Aug 7, 2006)

JH1ngy said:
			
		

> By the time u reach it, u will be as old as me


I hope so. But who know, I might even surpass you in wrinkle.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> XDDD ... *watches out for rep police* You didn't see me



See who? xDd



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Your 'LOL' is pathetic



Care to show me the cool way of saying 'LOL' 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEY!  *roles you off cliff* Bye



At least i will go to heaven ... 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> One can only hope



When u get old, some new generation brat will bite u in the ass 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> I hope so. But who know, I might even surpass you in wrinkle.


Is that a challenge?


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

JHINGY!!!!!!!!!!!!! said:
			
		

> See who? xDd


Exactly 


> Care to show me the cool way of saying 'LOL'


lol. Now that, _that_ right there was pure win  


> At least i will go to heaven ...


Or do a Pirates of the caribean and be trapped in Davey jones locker 


> When u get old, some new generation brat will bite u in the ass


Which is why I plan to snuff it in 30 years 


> Is that a challenge?


Now _this_, I gotta see


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

Devil aka Mr. Devi said:
			
		

> lol. Now that, _that_ right there was pure win



ZOMG: THAT WAS SO AWESOME!!!  xD



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Or do a Pirates of the caribean and be trapped in Davey jones locker


U wouldnt 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Which is why I plan to snuff it in 30 years


Stupid dream/plan that will never come true 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Now this, I gotta see



_lol_


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

My new whore <3 said:
			
		

> ZOMG: THAT WAS SO AWESOME!!!  xD


I know, I know. I practised for liek ever! 


> U wouldnt


Oh, but I would 


> Stupid dream/plan that will never come true


Tell that to the guy I've paided to drug me in my sleep 


> _lol_


...You've learnt so fast  

Dobe's lack of repsonse means he's scared *lack smilies* 

Edit: I stand corrected O_o

*cannot keep up with multiple thread convos* @_______@


----------



## Iruka (Aug 7, 2006)

JH said:
			
		

> Is that a challenge?


Sure. 



			
				DI said:
			
		

> ...You've learnt so fast  Dobe's lack of repsonse means he's scared *lack smilies*
> 
> *cannot keep up with multiple thread convos* @_______@


Hey hey, mult-tasking isn't easy ne. O____________O


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> I know, I know. I practised for liek ever!



but it still sucks .. more improvement needed >=] 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Oh, but I would



Somehow i aint surprised >.> 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Tell that to the guy I've paided to drug me in my sleep



That is wut u think ... ur plan will backfire n bite ur sorry candy butt!



			
				^ said:
			
		

> ...You've learnt so fast



 ->Teh Grampda G Dance



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Sure.



I would accept ur challenge, but i will embarass u in front of everyone, so i declare myself the winner. I win  bwahaha



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Hey hey, mult-tasking isn't easy ne. O____________O



XD


----------



## Iruka (Aug 7, 2006)

> I would accept ur challenge, but i will embarass u in front of everyone, so i declare myself the winner. I win  bwahaha


LOOOL.  Surely you're not that wrinkly? O_o or am I misunderstanding what you mean?


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Dobby said:
			
		

> Hey hey, mult-tasking isn't easy ne. O____________O


That's not of my concern V___V


			
				JH1ster said:
			
		

> but it still sucks .. more improvement needed >=]


l o l .. Man all that practise suretakes it out of you 


> Somehow i aint surprised >.>


I'm not surprised that you'r not surprised, I'd have been surprised if you suprisingly said I'm surprised ... how suprising 


> That is wut u think ... ur plan will backfire n bite ur sorry candy butt!


Har Har Har 


> ->Teh Grampda G Dance


That dance consists of phail


----------



## Iruka (Aug 7, 2006)

> That's not of my concern V___V


>_< Of course not. :sweat


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> >_< Of course not. :sweat


 
As long as that's clear.

Now what's with the red font colour? Do you wish to stand out from the rest and be seen as a unique individual whose post consist of win and god? 

Or is simply because it matches your sig?


----------



## Iruka (Aug 7, 2006)

It's because it matches my sig.


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeh, I thought as much


----------



## az0r (Aug 8, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Pffffffffft, seniors these days


XD i aint senoir yet


----------



## Havoc (Aug 8, 2006)

Who uh, who wants to make me a bigger ava?


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> XD i aint senoir yet


Even more pathetic T_____T


			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Who uh, who wants to make me a bigger ava?


No.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

Stop bullying the weak ...


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

^ Just because you share is pain >D


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

^Show off  ... think u r so kewl


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh, but I _am_ 'kewl'


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

U lack kewlness ... Gai sensei knows wut i am talking bout


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

Er ... who _are_ you again?


----------



## graysocks (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm more senior than all of you >_< *walks off with a zimmer frame*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

@Gray ... u dun wnna mess with the dark lord. He will eat ur soul alive ... 

And u dont want me to bring my cane


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

By dark lord if you mean me, then no I won't devour _his_ soul. Just yours


----------



## graysocks (Aug 8, 2006)

= O who is this dark lord you speak of T_T

^ ^__T


----------



## Hazu (Aug 8, 2006)

the dark lord ish above us all 

lets steal her icecream


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

Why the  is it only my soul? My soul doesnt taste as good as gray's ... this is total  xDD


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK MY ICE CREAM 

I'll take both of them then. But yours looks prettier


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

ur icecream *takes it and eats it 

bwhahahaha 

No!~ U leave my 'ing soul alone >=[


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

Why the _fuck_ did you take my _fucking_ ice cream? D<

Your going the _fuck_ down now


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

Cus i cant resist icecream ... n urs was too unresistable 

You can 'ing try ...


----------



## graysocks (Aug 8, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> GIVE ME BACK MY ICE CREAM
> 
> I'll take both of them then. But yours looks prettier



 = / my soul is pure T_T and i want ice cream


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Cus i cant resist icecream ... n urs was too unresistable
> 
> You can 'ing try ...


 
Why mine? 
*tries* I need to get some sleep first ;nod;


> = / my soul is pure T_T and i want ice cream


Yeh sure it is, *looks at stack of pr0n*


----------



## graysocks (Aug 8, 2006)

you seen nothing >_< *slams door*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

CUs ur ice cream contains delicious souls 

That's right ... u better 'ing run with ur tail between ur leg~ Get some 'ing sleep, but it doesnt really 'ing matter. The result will always be the 'ing same lol! 

Pure?!? LOL!!


----------



## graysocks (Aug 8, 2006)

lol i strangely like those censor smileys


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> CUs ur ice cream contains delicious souls


THEIF *sets hell hounds on you* 


> That's right ... u better *ing run with ur tail between ur leg~ Get some 'ing sleep, but it doesnt really 'ing matter. The result will always be the 'ing same lol!


Says the girl who won't even say the 'F-Word  *de smilies you*and besides, your right. No matter what I'll _always_ win =/


> Pure?!? LOL!!


Yeh, what's that about Gray?  

@Jhingy, let's tag team on Gray


----------



## graysocks (Aug 8, 2006)

XD = / you have to beleive me. I am of pure soul T_T if i was to be hit with a spirit bomb it would mearly rebound off of me T_T its the truth srsly


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> XD = / you have to beleive me. I am of pure soul T_T if i was to be hit with a spirit bomb it would mearly rebound off of me T_T its the truth srsly


 
Oh I believe you.


----------



## Hazu (Aug 8, 2006)

> XD = / you have to beleive me. I am of pure soul T_T if i was to be hit with a spirit bomb it would mearly rebound off of me T_T its the truth srsly



*Chucks bombs*


----------



## graysocks (Aug 8, 2006)

T_____________T i was almost fooled but the sarcasm smiley gave you away = O *rebounds bombs*


----------



## Hazu (Aug 8, 2006)

oh darn those sarcasm smiles looks like they've got a cucumber up their (heeey I need one of those censor smilies now )


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> THEIF *sets hell hounds on you*



Teh devil's dogs?1?  ... ooo NOEEE!! 

... pukes out teh icecream, u want it back? 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Says the girl who won't even say the 'F-Word  *de smilies you*and besides, your right. No matter what I'll always win =/



I say it with class, something u wouldnt know 

U always win at losing 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> @Jhingy, let's tag team on Gray



ur more than enuff ...


----------



## Havoc (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey noobs.


----------



## az0r (Aug 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Stop bullying the weak ...


YAY standing upfor the weak!!


----------



## graysocks (Aug 8, 2006)

The weak most become strong or they will fail to exist


----------



## az0r (Aug 9, 2006)

LOl would the weak be considered no0bs ? XD


----------



## Havoc (Aug 9, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> LOl would the weak be considered no0bs ? XD



Are you weak?  We already know you're a noob so that would answer the question.


----------



## Neji (Aug 9, 2006)

and i still havent been added


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 9, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> and i still havent been added



Our sincerest apologies for the delay. Your request is important to us. Please hold.


----------



## az0r (Aug 9, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Are you weak?  We already know you're a noob so that would answer the question.


oh me a no0b i double your post


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2006)

Pffffff Seniors Members ain't the shizzle

The Bathhouse is the member group you and your little friend really wants to join


----------



## az0r (Aug 9, 2006)

^ HEY i also live in melbourne which suburd do u live?


----------



## C?k (Aug 9, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Teh devil's dogs?1? ... ooo NOEEE!!
> 
> ... pukes out teh icecream, u want it back?


Yus *watches them run towards you* Dood, the smart thing would be to run  


> I say it with class, something u wouldnt know


Yeh suppose, the only class I know is the one I'm _in_. Upper  


> U always win at losing


Atleast I win at _something_  


> ur more than enuff ...


Goog point, *loads shotgun* 



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Hey noobs.


Who you calling noob? N00b


----------



## Ippy (Aug 9, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> The Bathhouse is the member group you and your little friend really wants to join


Exactly, they make the most important user group accessible to you after a measley 100 posts.

I've had to wait like 6 months (actually 5) for senior membership, and all I get is a larger avatar....that I still use unashamed even though I bitch about the lack of benefits.....


----------



## Raptor (Aug 9, 2006)

I have the seniorship and bathhouse access.  what else can I get?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes I'm finally a Senior Member lol


----------



## C?k (Aug 9, 2006)

You were 717 posts ago XD 

Welcome


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 9, 2006)

I know but I just recently visited the forums I haven't been in the forums recently.


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

why is there a general dislike for noobs?
I for one like noobs.they're entertaining and fun.


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

and I really am struggling for the senior membership.larger avies make cooler portraits and I wanna join the bath house.up hill battle.


----------



## Hazu (Aug 9, 2006)

...........self-lover


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Hazu (Aug 9, 2006)

*hugs self*


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

It's written all over my face *NOOB* The curse lingers


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 10, 2006)

I would really like it for the people who been here for 2 year members to get an ablity to close there own topics that they create.  i highly doubt it will happen but i mean got to give us long term guys a little something more. I guess you can call me greedy allready being a senior member and all but just wanted to run it past yall.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 10, 2006)

SUPER SENIORS FTW!

Btw you might want to post it in the suggestions section Ssj3_Goku.


----------



## Misk (Aug 10, 2006)

I believe seniors have enough....


----------



## Bisuke (Aug 10, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I have the seniorship and bathhouse access.  what else can I get?


perhaps get promoted and turned into a mod?

>>

I wonder how long it would take them to grant my senior request.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 10, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I would really like it for the people who been here for 2 year members to get an ablity to close there own topics that they create.  i highly doubt it will happen but i mean got to give us long term guys a little something more. I guess you can call me greedy allready being a senior member and all but just wanted to run it past yall.



Why don't you suggest it?  I haven't been around for 2 years but it sounds like a good idea.    senior member plus or something.   



			
				Bisuke said:
			
		

> perhaps get promoted and turned into a mod?
> 
> >>



I wonder If i'd live to see that day  



> I wonder how long it would take them to grant my senior request.



Your 2 days away to reach the 6 months... try again in August 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> perhaps get promoted and turned into a mod?
> 
> >>
> 
> I wonder how long it would take them to grant my senior request.



*grants membership 3 hours early*


----------



## Bisuke (Aug 11, 2006)

^ thank you Kira.
and sorry for the trouble.

>>



			
				Raptor said:
			
		

> Your 2 days away to reach the 6 months... try again in August 11


oh yeah...


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats Bisu-chan for becoming Senior!.


----------



## Bisuke (Aug 11, 2006)

thank you~  it's really embarassing since I miscounted the months I've been hanging around here at NF.  no wonder they weren't granting it before.

>>

silly me, neh?  oh and just call me Bi-chan.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey noobs.


----------



## Bisuke (Aug 11, 2006)

hello *Havoc*.

>>


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I would really like it for the people who been here for 2 year members to get an ablity to close there own topics that they create. i highly doubt it will happen but i mean got to give us long term guys a little something more. I guess you can call me greedy allready being a senior member and all but just wanted to run it past yall.


I feel so left out T___T

Congrats Bisuke <3


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, I'm almost a year here! Woot, but I don't post much =P


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Narutonoor said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm almost a year here! Woot, but I don't post much =P



Ok..               .


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

^ yes. **


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

^        no.


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

**


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

So yea we have a great conversation going on.  I think I've learned more about you today.


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

Deepest convo yet <3


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

_I'm sooo bored_


----------



## Nico (Aug 11, 2006)

Finally. 1,000 posts. 3>

*feels happy to post in this thread*


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Finally. 1,000 posts. 3>
> 
> *feels happy to post in this thread*



You didn't need 1k to post in here.


----------



## Nico (Aug 11, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> You didn't need 1k to post in here.


I know. 

It just feels good to.


----------



## Ram (Aug 11, 2006)

Well done on getting 1K posts


----------



## Nico (Aug 11, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> Well done on getting 1K posts


Thanks

Mark on calendar. 55 days till yours. Not long.


----------



## Red (Aug 11, 2006)

*patiently waiting* I think i can I think i can.1k posts almost there.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 11, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Finally. 1,000 posts. 3>
> 
> *feels happy to post in this thread*


Oh, congrats. ^^


----------



## az0r (Aug 12, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Finally. 1,000 posts. 3>
> 
> *feels happy to post in this thread*



^^ congrats on 1k  its a big milestone XD


----------



## cygnus (Aug 12, 2006)

sweet, I've made all of the milestones needed...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 13, 2006)

^Congratx m8


----------



## cygnus (Aug 13, 2006)

yay I'm a senior. Now I just have to find a bigger avatar...


----------



## az0r (Aug 18, 2006)

lol congrats^

cant wait for my senoir to come  ^^


----------



## Hatake Yashumi (Aug 18, 2006)

_yo thea 
wuzzup???? yoyoyo!!!!
go for it _


----------



## Ippy (Aug 18, 2006)

When I had said that I didn't care about senior membership, and that the avatar and PM space weren't that big of a deal for me.......

I lied.


----------



## az0r (Aug 18, 2006)

^ i want bigger avatars^^

3K today ^^ and still aint senoir


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 18, 2006)

Blaze of Glory!!!™ said:
			
		

> When I had said that I didn't care about senior membership, and that the avatar and PM space weren't that big of a deal for me.......
> 
> I lied.


XD

I didn't, and my Seniorship is useless. No-one PMs me and my avatar can just be resized if I had to.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> ^ i want bigger avatars^^
> 
> 3K today ^^ and still aint senoir



just one more month, and you will get it.


----------



## az0r (Aug 19, 2006)

lol i no ^^


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2006)

Dam you joined in Mar 2006 and u have 3,000+  =0

You whore  xD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 19, 2006)

Copy Nin is a posting machine


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Copy Nin is a posting machine



Same for u lol  Jun 2006  =O

You whore xD


----------



## Iruka (Aug 19, 2006)

XDD Wow, that's a lot of post for just 3 months being here ne, azim86.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 19, 2006)

@JB008: Really!!?  

@Dobe: I was bored Dobe-san...lol .Thanks Dobe-san


----------



## Iruka (Aug 19, 2006)

XDD The power of boredom eh.  That sure is a strong boredom ne. LOL. XD You deserve an applauds for that.


----------



## az0r (Aug 21, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Copy Nin is a posting machine



so are you ^^  were posting machines ^^


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

You shouldn't be proud about that


----------



## Neji (Aug 21, 2006)

you really call yourselves posting machines, you'll never stand up to the power of kisame, and dont even dream about compteteing with kisame prime 
Bleach Portal

even i have a bigger average than that


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> you really call yourselves posting machines, you'll never stand up to the power of kisame, and dont even dream about compteteing with kisame prime
> Bleach Portal
> 
> even i have a bigger average than that



Don't mention Kira then   (samtarou, samatarou something like that now)


----------



## Neji (Aug 21, 2006)

> Don't mention Kira then  (samtarou, samatarou something like that now)


 
funny thing is if you look at their averages, Kisame/x2q is bigger 


but still your right, they cant stand up to that kind of power


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> funny thing is if you look at their averages, Kisame/x2q is bigger
> 
> 
> but still your right, they cant stand up to that kind of power



Most probably Kisame will stop when school starts again.     Kira has been constant all this time


----------



## Neji (Aug 21, 2006)

he said something about returning in november, but i forgot exactly what he meant 

and for some reason it was the other way around, he did his super posting during school months and stopped in the summer


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> he said something about returning in november, but i forgot exactly what he meant
> 
> and for some reason it was the other way around, he did his super posting during school months and stopped in the summer



That's how far he's gonna go in life then


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 21, 2006)

God damn, do you guys get a hardon by posting or something?


----------



## az0r (Aug 21, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> you really call yourselves posting machines, you'll never stand up to the power of kisame, and dont even dream about compteteing with kisame prime
> Link removed
> 
> even i have a bigger average than that



i only do this for fun ^^ 
wow that guys crazy


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> God damn, do you guys get a hardon by posting or something?



This by the guy who posted 2500+ posts in half the time I've been here


----------



## Ippy (Aug 21, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> you really call yourselves posting machines, you'll never stand up to the power of kisame, and dont even dream about compteteing with kisame prime
> Link removed
> 
> even i have a bigger average than that


Exactly.  It's been too long since I've seen Kisame Prime in action.

Come November, all of you better be prepared to witness "Kisame/X2q" in the "last post" column right down the list in every forum at every time of day.

160+ posts a day will make a comeback!


----------



## Iruka (Aug 21, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> you really call yourselves posting machines, you'll never stand up to the power of kisame, and dont even dream about compteteing with kisame prime
> Link removed
> 
> even i have a bigger average than that


 ... ... ... ...:amazed ......whoa......O_O;;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> funny thing is if you look at their averages, Kisame/x2q is bigger
> 
> 
> but still your right, they cant stand up to that kind of power




That's expected. The longer you're stay the smaller your average O_O

And if you look at the last 4 months, I've always posted more than him (overall and weekly for that matter), it's just that his join date (March) allows him a larger average while my join date was back in November '04, and I didn't start posting seriously until last year.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 21, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> That's expected. The longer you're stay the smaller your average O_O
> 
> And if you look at the last 4 months, I've always posted more than him (overall and weekly for that matter), it's just that his join date (March) allows him a larger average while my join date was back in November '04, and I didn't start posting seriously until last year.


You think 38 thousand + posts is _serious?_ i liked to call it _"taking the piss"_

XDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> You think 38 thousand + posts is _serious?_ i liked to call it _"taking the piss"_
> 
> XDDD



Well, last years I really started to open up my horizons towards different anime genres. I use to be limited to Shonen titles or ecchi titles. But I found out there was so many other genres that were interesting (comedy, romance, drama, etc..) and as my scope of genres increased so did the number of anime titles I watched at one time increased. So, I found my self with many differing interests in anime and therefore discussed a great deal about them in many threads, thus my level of activity on the forums increased and as a result my post count rate increased.

Anime I'm *currently* Watching


*Spoiler*: __ 



ahmygoddess: 2nd season
Himiwari
Kamisama Kazoku
Ouran Host High school Club
School Rumble 2nd Term
StrawBerry Panic
Tsubasa Chronicles: 2nd season
Coyote Ragtime Show
Love Getchu
BinbouShimaiMonogatari
Tsuyokiss
Welcome to the NHK
Zero no Tsukaima
Gundam_SEED_Stargazer
HoneyXHoney Drops
Bleach
Eyesheild 21
I's Pure
Love love
To Heart 2
Today in Class 5-2
Inukami
Pokemon (Raws)
Momoiro_Sisters_1-24_Complete
Inuyasha
Tonagura
Eureka 7
Chocotto Sister
Strawberry Eggs
Innocent Venus
Naruto
Mahou Sensei Negima


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 21, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well, last years I really started to open up my horizons towards different anime genres. I use to be limited to Shonen titles or ecchi titles. But I found out there was so many other genres that were interesting (comedy, romance, drama, etc..) and as my scope of genres increased so did the number of anime titles I watched at one time increased. So, I found my self with many differing interests in anime and therefore discussed a great deal about them in many threads, thus my level of activity on the forums increased and as a result my post count rate increased.


I guess its really awesome that there are some really dedicated fans out there. And i use to think i loved anime as much as other people XDDD


----------



## Havoc (Aug 21, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well, last years I really started to open up my horizons towards different anime genres. I use to be limited to Shonen titles or ecchi titles. But I found out there was so many other genres that were interesting (comedy, romance, drama, etc..) and as my scope of genres increased so did the number of anime titles I watched at one time increased. So, I found my self with many differing interests in anime and therefore discussed a great deal about them in many threads, thus my level of activity on the forums increased and as a result my post count rate increased.
> 
> Anime I'm *currently* Watching
> 
> ...




Pfff that's the only anime you watch


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

What do you watch then Havoc?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 21, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> What do you watch then Havoc?



None of your business that's what I watch.  I'll speak to you when your tone is less hostile.......


----------



## martryn (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't watch any anime anymore.  I totally a manga guy.  It's quicker that way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Pfff that's the only anime you watch



Yeah, I decided to cut down...because I have limits 



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> I don't watch any anime anymore.  I totally a manga guy.  It's quicker that way.




The only manga I'm currently reading is Eyeshield21, Naruto and Mai Otome and Kashimashi ~Girl meets Girl~

I probably should start reading Hunter X Hunter O_O *loves the anime*


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> None of your business that's what I watch.  I'll speak to you when your tone is less hostile.......



Really?  aren't you the sentimental one?   Poor little fella  *pat *pat   



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> I don't watch any anime anymore. I totally a manga guy. It's quicker that way.



It's hard to find good animes nowadays



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> I probably should start reading Hunter X Hunter O_O *loves the anime*



Meh, the manga is good but each chapter comes each time a comet passes by.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Meh, the manga is good but each chapter comes each time a comet passes by.



I hear that's because the creator is ill.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I hear that's because the creator is ill.



Yeah, I know.  However I don't find anything good in a manga that comes out once each 6 months or so.   I'd rather wait for him to heal again or just to drop it completely.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 21, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I don't watch any anime anymore.  I totally a manga guy.  It's quicker that way.



That's pretty much how I am now. I'll watch Naruto again once the goddamned fillers end, but besides that I'm not really watching any new anime. Plenty of manga. 

Though I do from time to time re-watch old anime that I haven't seen in a long time:

Kenshin
Gundam Wing
Mobile Suit Gundam
Ranma 1/2
Yu Yu Hakusho
etc...


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> That's pretty much how I am now. I'll watch Naruto again once the goddamned fillers end, but besides that I'm not really watching any new anime. Plenty of manga.
> 
> Though I do from time to time re-watch old anime that I haven't seen in a long time:



Let's see...



> Kenshin



Good taste, however they messed it up completely after the Shishio arc 



> Gundam Wing



First gundam I saw.  great one.   Too bad there are way too many yaoi-fangirls for this one.



> Mobile Suit Gundam



The classic?  another great one.  I always wonder how that gundam get's fat and thin all the time tough  



> Ranma 1/2



Rumiko best work.  Great.



> Yu Yu Hakusho
> etc...



Great selection as well.  You should watch Escaflowne and Evangelion too to make it complete


----------



## Twizted (Aug 21, 2006)

I've seen them too. I liked them, but not as much as the ones I mentioned.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 21, 2006)

Raptor I was joking by the way... I barely watch any anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2006)

What's up with the lack of magical girl titles? 

We need people to start re-watching classics like Sailor Moon and Card Captor Sakura  

*rewatched both series in it's entirety within the last 2 months*


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm stuk on that.How it work.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> I've seen them too. I liked them, but not as much as the ones I mentioned.



Good, then we agree 



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Raptor I was joking by the way... I barely watch any anime.



Yeah I know, that's why I didn't took it seriously and answered with another joke.  A bit sarcastic but a joke anyway  



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> What's up with the lack of magical girl titles?
> 
> We need people to start re-watching classics like Sailor Moon and Card Captor Sakura
> 
> *rewatched both series in it's entirety within the last 2 months*



Sailor Moon huh.   No offense buddy, but almost every ep was the same thing.  monster tries to take someone, sailor moon appears (misteriously no one knows who she is), she punishes them in the name of the moon (just change the attack according to the season).  repeat it until you run out of episodes. 

It wasn't bad, but not one of my favorites.  

Card Captors was great tough.  I agree on that.




			
				Sasuke Sharingan said:
			
		

> I'm stuk on that.How it work.



Me no uderstand ya.  Engrish pluze?


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Aug 22, 2006)

> Me no uderstand ya. Engrish pluze?


I don't know how to work it.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

Sasuke Sharingan said:
			
		

> I don't know how to work it.



Work what?   That was the question.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2006)

Within the next few weeks I plan on picking up and watching a new anime.  I think I'm going to start with Full Moon wo Sagashite just to expand my horizons a little bit.  I don't watch any non violent anime, really, other than Beck.


----------



## Tsuuga (Aug 22, 2006)

I watched the first ep of Hunter x Hunter and I'm going to continue. Slow start but I'm sure I'll enjoy it 

I'm going to start Honey & Clover, too, because someone on the boards recommended it to me, and I haven't really given shoujo shows a chance, but... >_>


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Within the next few weeks I plan on picking up and watching a new anime.  I think I'm going to start with Full Moon wo Sagashite just to expand my horizons a little bit.  I don't watch any non violent anime, really, other than Beck.



Why don't you try School Rumble?  It's mostly comedy. 



			
				Tsuuga said:
			
		

> I watched the first ep of Hunter x Hunter and I'm going to continue. Slow start but I'm sure I'll enjoy it



I like more the manga 



> I'm going to start Honey & Clover, too, because someone on the boards recommended it to me, and I haven't really given shoujo shows a chance, but... >_>



I got curious about that one too.  I'll try to get an ep or 2 one of these days.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2006)

> Why don't you try School Rumble? It's mostly comedy.



I don't like comedy all that much.  I'll get to it eventually I imagine.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> This by the guy who posted 2500+ posts in half the time I've been here



Because 11 posts a day is so much


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I don't like comedy all that much.  I'll get to it eventually I imagine.



Ok, so what kind of gender are you interested?



			
				blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Because 11 posts a day is so much



More than my 5 anyway


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 22, 2006)

School Rumble definetly isnt your average comedy.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2006)

> Ok, so what kind of gender are you interested?



What?  Are you asking me my sexual orientation because I wanted to branch out a little in my anime choices?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> More than my 5 anyway



Of course, anyone who has more PPD than you must be spammers

Great logic


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> School Rumble definetly isnt your average comedy.



Even then, not everyone likes it. 



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> What?  Are you asking me my sexual orientation because I wanted to branch out a little in my anime choices?



Sorry for that, my first language is not english, so I tend to have a few mistakes.  the real word was genre.  my bad. 

Let me rephrase:  What kind of anime style are you searching?  Action?  Romance?



			
				blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Of course, anyone who has more PPD than you must be spammers
> 
> Great logic



Never said that, it was just a little joke, and I'm bad at jokes, so don't be so serious


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Never said that, it was just a little joke, and I'm bad at jokes, so don't be so serious



Well you hurt my feelings and made me go   to mummy

I hope your 'intimidation' makes you feel good


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Well you hurt my feelings and made me go   to mummy



Sorry 



> I hope your 'intimidation' makes you feel good



Not really, what I wanted to say didn't came out as I expected.  Sorry for that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Sorry



Oh it's ok, I still love you 



> Not really, what I wanted to say didn't came out as I expected.  Sorry for that.



On second thoughts, no I don't. I feel all emo now


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Oh it's ok, I still love you
> 
> On second thoughts, no I don't. I feel all emo now



You see? this is what I mean.    It's hard for me to speak in other language besides my own  

Sorry to make you feel bad ok?


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2006)

> Let me rephrase: What kind of anime style are you searching? Action? Romance?



Right now I'm really just looking to expand what I've seen.  I'm not "well-versed" like some of you guys.  As far as series go, I'm reading Naruto, Bleach, Berserk, One Piece, and FMA, and I've seen Mai Hime, Beck, and Ghost in the Shell (everything but the second gig), as well as some old classics like Macross and Dragonball, Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop, Scrapped Princess and Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien.  

I'd like to read or watch something that was more into character development and plot than action.  I guess a drama-esqe type anime.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> You see? this is what I mean.    It's hard for me to speak in other language besides my own
> 
> Sorry to make you feel bad ok?



Ummm you know that I'm really not sad right?

Anyway your English is pretty good, certainly better than people who have English as a first language


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Right now I'm really just looking to expand what I've seen.  I'm not "well-versed" like some of you guys.  As far as series go, I'm reading Naruto, Bleach, Berserk, One Piece, and FMA, and I've seen Mai Hime, Beck, and Ghost in the Shell (everything but the second gig), as well as some old classics like Macross and Dragonball, Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop, Scrapped Princess and Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien.
> 
> I'd like to read or watch something that was more into character development and plot than action.  I guess a drama-esqe type anime.



Drama huh...   Why don't you try Evangelion and Escaflowne?  They have a bit of mecha however the main plot is in the characters.   you could trow the gundam stories too, specially the old ones (mostly Zeta Gundam and the original Gundam Seed)

Fruits Basket is great as well.  



			
				blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Ummm you know that I'm really not sad right?



Yeah I do  



> Anyway your English is pretty good, certainly better than people who have English as a first language



Thank you.  I still make a lot of mistakes tough.  The last example is on the first post of this page


----------



## Twizted (Aug 22, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Right now I'm really just looking to expand what I've seen.  I'm not "well-versed" like some of you guys.  As far as series go, I'm reading Naruto, Bleach, Berserk, One Piece, and FMA, and I've seen Mai Hime, Beck, and Ghost in the Shell (everything but the second gig), as well as some old classics like Macross and Dragonball, Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop, Scrapped Princess and Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien.
> 
> I'd like to read or watch something that was more into character development and plot than action.  I guess a drama-esqe type anime.



Did you try the Kenshin OAVs? Granted there is action, but it's alot more character driven than most action dramas. It's a period fiction, so at least you're getting a history lesson in some sense too. But in all seriousness, the OAVs were excellent.

You could also try Akira (the manga), and if you don't mind mecha, Mobile Suit Gundam and Gundam Wing were both excellent. As well as their spinoffs. MS 8th Team was brilliant. Though if you don't like mecha, then there really isn't any point since it's primarily about mobile suits. 

There really aren't that many non-comedy, non-action oriented animes that are worth mentioning. That'll be a bit of a challange.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 22, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Right now I'm really just looking to expand what I've seen.  I'm not "well-versed" like some of you guys.  As far as series go, I'm reading Naruto, Bleach, Berserk, One Piece, and FMA, and I've seen Mai Hime, Beck, and Ghost in the Shell (everything but the second gig), as well as some old classics like Macross and Dragonball, Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop, Scrapped Princess and Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien.
> 
> I'd like to read or watch something that was more into character development and plot than action.  I guess a drama-esqe type anime.


hmm....well two mangas I've recently gotten into are Death Note and Gantz...I'd recommend both of those as they seem to be a bit of what you may be looking for


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> What's up with the lack of magical girl titles?
> 
> We need people to start re-watching classics like Sailor Moon and Card Captor Sakura
> 
> *rewatched both series in it's entirety within the last 2 months*



Tsubasa Chronicle >>> Card Captor Sakura. I like the music more and there character roles just makes me all   and  when i see a new episode get subbed.



			
				blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Ummm you know that I'm really not sad right?
> *
> Anyway your English is pretty good, certainly better than people who have English as a first language*



Do not judge a book by its cover , expeically since this is just a forum


----------



## Iruka (Aug 22, 2006)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> I'm going to start Honey & Clover, too, because someone on the boards recommended it to me, and I haven't really given shoujo shows a chance, but... >_>


.... >_< I think Honey & Clover is a great anime.  I like the comedy in there. The characters are interesting and the story didn't feel rush even with the amount of episodes it has... (at least to me) and, there's Part II to continue on what Part I left off. I say give it a try.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Tsubasa Chronicle >>> Card Captor Sakura. I like the music more and there character roles just makes me all   and  when i see a new episode get subbed.



That argument would have been more convincing if the last two episodes of Tsubasa Chronicles were actually good


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Tsubasa Chronicle >>> Card Captor Sakura. I like the music more and there character roles just makes me all   and  when i see a new episode get subbed.



It's good.  Better than most things done by clamp anyway. 



> Do not judge a book by its cover , expeically since this is just a forum



What do you mean by that? 



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> That argument would have been more convincing if the last two episodes of Tsubasa Chronicles were actually good



First or second season?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> First or second season?




The most recent episodes (subbed) of the *2nd season *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Raptor i was speaking in general terms about the english thing, was not directed at you.


the last 2 episodes of tusbasa are not bad , not great either but still decent. the overall anime is better than card captor . meaning the story that is taken from the manga, music, and characters thats what i ment in the tusbasa>> card captors thing.

raptor after following tusbasa and reading the manga... the anime is one hell of a good show and the story will just keep getting better and better. its a good pick up.

sadly half of my shows never GET SUBBED!


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Raptor i was speaking in general terms about the english thing, was not directed at you.



Ok thanks.  I was a bit surprised because I didn't got what you meant, that's all  



> the last 2 episodes of tusbasa are not bad , not great either but still decent. the overall anime is better than card captor . meaning the story that is taken from the manga, music, and characters thats what i ment in the tusbasa>> card captors thing.
> 
> raptor after following tusbasa and reading the manga... the anime is one hell of a good show and the story will just keep getting better and better. its a good pick up.



Hmmm, I might give it a try then.  Right now my top priority is to get the last ep of Suzuka  



> sadly half of my shows never GET SUBBED!



Really?  I heard Yu-gi-oh fansubs was doing it after Dattesomething dropped it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

o they are but they been busy they said they are going ot release more soon. but im talking about my other shows


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> o they are but they been busy they said they are going ot release more soon. but im talking about my other shows



What other shows?  I might be able to help ya find them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

O its not the fact that i cannot find them they are not getting subbed lol

Ikunami ( though they are on finalizing states for 3 episodes now for 2 weeks straight so i expect them to be released soon)

beet the vandel buster  ( second season) that just droped off the face of the earth or something.

utawarerumon.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> O its not the fact that i cannot find them they are not getting subbed lol
> 
> Ikunami ( though they are on finalizing states for 3 episodes now for 2 weeks straight so i expect them to be released soon)
> 
> ...



Hmm your right.  I haven't seen those.   but look at it in the bright side, at least you don't have to deal with Nanashi


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 22, 2006)

I need to catch up on my anime viewing in general. Unfortunately when my computer crashed (and was down for 3 weeks) I slipped into a state of not watching anime, and this effect has carried over. Arg, and right when a few series are near their end, too.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 26, 2006)

1,000 Posts !!!!!!

  but still need a few rep points to meet the requirements.


----------



## Hell Fire (Aug 26, 2006)

i need to get posting


*post*


----------



## Kool ka lang (Aug 27, 2006)

hey just askingg...but is there another group after senior members??? because that would be cool, it gives some people more motivation to post after the thousand mark


----------



## escamoh (Aug 28, 2006)

am I eligible for senior membership on September 1st?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 29, 2006)

*Sigh*
If only the 6 months of membership wasnt required.


----------



## Snickers (Aug 30, 2006)

Ha senior members in your face.

I am a newbsenior mofo;s


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 30, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> Ha senior members in your face.
> 
> I am a newbsenior mofo;s


Wil je nou een lolly ?


----------



## Snickers (Aug 30, 2006)

een Snickers aub xD


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 30, 2006)

kool-ka-lang said:
			
		

> hey just askingg...but is there another group after senior members??? because that would be cool, it gives some people more motivation to post after the thousand mark



Negative. It's been discussed quite a few times here and all over the place. Thus far, it's been shot down pretty much everytime. There really isn't much a need, and it'd really only spur more elitism, which is usually a bad thing.

Though I suppose you could always make a thread in the Questions forum and see what the verdict is. XD


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2006)

I wish 6 months was not part of the process


----------



## De Monies (Aug 30, 2006)

but then you'd hardly be a 'senior' member


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2006)

True, Still need to make the post limit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2006)

am i a senior member yet, dang i got a fat new ava to post shit, I still gotta put some letters on it


----------



## martryn (Aug 31, 2006)

> There really isn't much a need, and it'd really only spur more elitism, which is usually a bad thing.



Fuck off, noob!  

<.<
>.>

Anyway, I still think senior members should have like, ascendant rep status, 2,000 posts, and 1 year+ of time on the forum.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 31, 2006)

In just about a month for quite a few people they'll have officially been on the forum for 2 years. Pretty crazy. 

1-year for Senior Membership seems a little excessive. _If_ there were to ever be a category for those who have been on the forum for in excess of a year, then I think it'd be okay...maybe.


----------



## martryn (Aug 31, 2006)

> In just about a month for quite a few people they'll have officially been on the forum for 2 years. Pretty crazy.



Crap, is that it?  I feel as if I've been posting here for years, myself.  Guess not.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been posting here for a year... i feel old


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 31, 2006)

Add me to the list


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 31, 2006)

heh heh

I'm a Senior too.
NF is the best Forum ever.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 31, 2006)

okok

*SENIOR MEMBERSHIP CLOSED DUE TO AIDS!!!!*


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ LOL


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 1, 2006)

*Hello                           .*


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 4, 2006)

If it werent for the 6 month req, i could be a senior member now


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

Blizzard chain said:
			
		

> If it werent for the 6 month req, i could be a senior member now



If it werent for that godamn 6 month crap i would have been a senior member aaaages ago


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 4, 2006)

*wishes it would go back to old way*


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 4, 2006)

The old way was 2000 posts I believe......


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 4, 2006)

Heh. The requirements finally changed to something believable? Good.

"Senior" always implied to me someone who had been around longer than the average bear. Not just someone who posted a lot and knew how to whore for rep.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 4, 2006)

Just to clear things up:

My join date was in April. 

Does that mean i will be able to apply for seniorship in October or November?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2006)

lol, just shoot for October.  I requested to join like a few weeks earlier than I was supposed to and they still gave it to me.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 4, 2006)

lol i laugh if your seniorship was removed soley because of that post


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2006)

I joined in early March, so I also want to request senior membership here.

I have far than enough reppoints, enough posts and ~6 months since registration.

Thanks.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 5, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> I joined in early March, so I also want to request senior membership here.
> 
> I have far than enough reppoints, enough posts and ~6 months since registration.
> 
> Thanks.


Being a senior sucks !
Why do you wanna be senior ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Being a senior sucks !



Does it have any secret drawbacks? D:


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 5, 2006)

But that would be a secret. We're not allowed to tell about those.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Does it have any secret drawbacks? D:




You're required to sign away your first born child or something of equal value


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, Seniorhood is indeed difficult .


----------



## Slips (Sep 5, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Does it have any secret drawbacks? D:




It sure does you get targetted more often with Noob advertising pm's


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm like a few more days from coming a senior


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> You're required to sign away your first born child or something of equal value



I'll just knock it unconscious and deliver it, together with a package full of caek. No problems on my side

Senior plz plx plx


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be a senior pretty soon....


----------



## Terryc250 (Sep 8, 2006)

im senior! not enuff posts tho


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 8, 2006)

i got neg repped here for nothing...no comment, no name....just for my post on how I'll be a senior soon.

May I say this in the most nicest way....WTF? DO YOU NOT HAVE SOMETHING ELSE BETTER TO DO?

jesus-_-


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 8, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> I'll be a senior pretty soon....



...



			
				Terryc250 said:
			
		

> im senior! not enuff posts tho



Or rep.


----------



## az0r (Sep 8, 2006)

Senoir in a few weeks YAY!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2006)

Hay, when will I get my senior status.

Yes I'm an obnoxious cunt that feels inferior without senior membership.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 9, 2006)

Almost... there...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 9, 2006)

^careful u might get neg repped for it xD


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

3 months left for me to be a senior -_-


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 9, 2006)

^with almost 3 000 posts you would think u were already one


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

^ Huh? Why is it wrong? (There are more people in here have more posts than me tho,in a short time)


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh its not wrong.:sweat

Just I guess I don't really notice how many posts u can get in 6 months since it took me around 6 months to get to 1000. Guess cause im not on as much.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 9, 2006)

That's strange. Your usertitle says 'Lurker' of NF - but lurkers rarely post themselves, preferring instead to read what others have posted.

I lurk. And occasionally I'll post. For no particular reason.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Sasuke1_2: Oh ok.I get it now..lol .Well over this past few months I got nothing to do and I was bored,so NF is the only place for my entertainment (not 24 hours tho ).
But now since my college has started,I don't hang in here too much anymore ^^

@skmt999: I mostly lurk in the blender (never posted in there,just 1or 2),most of the Fc's (but I stick only to 1 Fc,for now) and basically around all the forum.
Just like you I read most of the posts and I'll post when I want to.(just starting to do it btw)
So,all my posts up to this while is all before I change my usertitle.That was when I was soo bored -_-


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 9, 2006)

Yesh! I shall be a senior member in two days!


----------



## Red (Sep 9, 2006)

400 hundred more posts and 3 more months...2000 more rep points I still have a way to go....


----------



## Kayo (Sep 9, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Yesh! I shall be a senior member in two days!



How do you see how many days you got left?


----------



## Red (Sep 9, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> I'll be a senior pretty soon....


well good for you.....just like a couple more thousan posts and a couple thousand more rep and a couple thousand more days


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> How do you see how many days you got left?



you can see when you joined in your public profile...it's only 6 months from that date...you have been on the forum for a year...so apply for senior membership already.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 9, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you can see when you joined in your public profile...it's only 6 months from that date...you have been on the forum for a year...so apply for senior membership already.



 he could have been a senior so long ago


----------



## Kayo (Sep 9, 2006)

Nah, just got 1k post


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 13, 2006)

Hah! I'm finally a senior member! 
















or should be be now


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> he could have been a senior so long ago



not really....considering he just got a 1000 posts....and the new rule of 1000 posts and 6 months of membership hasn't been around that long.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 13, 2006)

Well now I am 
(Proud)


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

good for you...


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm a senior!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 13, 2006)

congrats to everyone who 
just crossed over


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 13, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> not really....considering he just got a 1000 posts....and the new rule of 1000 posts and 6 months of membership hasn't been around that long.



Yeah I know. I realized that after.:sweat


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

New seniors have it easy with the new rules


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> New seniors have it easy with the new rules




What new rules?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 13, 2006)

^Yeah, I'm not aware of any new rules either.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 14, 2006)

The requirements were cut in half.  Originally it was 2,000 posts and a year of being a member.  

The only thing that remained was the rep thing.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

^ omfg, that's too much, I am glad they changed it.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 14, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> I'm a senior!


no you are banned 

^ =o i remember working so hard to get the extra pm room XD
and now 200 isnt even enough


----------



## Iruka (Sep 14, 2006)

^ =O 200 isn't enough for you? ............:sweat


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> ^ =O 200 isn't enough for you? ............:sweat


nope 
allready 27 unreaded and 193 in my box  
i should clean it out again but i just did that monday


----------



## Iruka (Sep 14, 2006)

^ O_O And in just 4-3 days you got that many pms already? @___@ Wow.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah
but the music pimpage is allso responcible for that but i get lots of pms though 
allready got one during this convo XD


----------



## Mojim (Sep 14, 2006)

jef said:
			
		

> allready 27 unreaded and 193 in my box


OMG!! Soo many 

That is why most people in NF like and love ya Jef  

Btw,I still have 3 months to go,to become a senior  (it feels like ages tho )


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 14, 2006)

dont over do it

most of the pms are msn requests or SKOTW questions
[/end of spam]


----------



## Iruka (Sep 14, 2006)

Jef88 said:
			
		

> yeah
> but the music pimpage is allso responcible for that but i get lots of pms though
> allready got one during this convo XD


I see.  But I also see what Azim is saying too.
Everyone like you ne Jef. ^^


----------



## Mojim (Sep 14, 2006)

Jef88 said:
			
		

> dont over do it
> 
> [/end of spam]


Lol...

@Dobe: Thanks Dobe-chan


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

Haha I don' get that many PMs so  I don't have that problem


----------



## Raptor (Sep 14, 2006)

The pm thing sounds familiar.  It happens all the time when I change signs


----------



## Envy (Sep 15, 2006)

Yay I joined.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 15, 2006)

^Almost an year eh?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have 7 more days.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey nooblets.


----------



## Zeig (Sep 20, 2006)

Just got senior ship the other day.


----------



## az0r (Sep 23, 2006)

3 more days till im a senior ^^ yay!!

congrats zeig


----------



## vanh (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats to new senior members ^^ 

Posting in this thread surely brings back some spamming memory. siegy, pulpy, Neji, IA,Slips, Yondy, I miss you guys ;_;


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Where did they go? 
Don't tell me they went to 
MangaCult....


----------



## Raptor (Sep 23, 2006)

Na, most old members left the forums for good since life usually gets in the way.   

Or some others got bored by the huge ammount of stupidity that's invading the forums.   Most of them leave for the second reason.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 23, 2006)

Wee hoo, I'm officially a senior member now.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 23, 2006)

@raptor: ahhh, i see

@hoshi: welcome


----------



## Raptor (Sep 23, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> @raptor: ahhh, i see
> 
> @hoshi: welcome



Yeah, I myself went to mangacult, but the forum exploded for a few days then people just stopped posting.  And now as far as I know it's still down.   

Another senior.  Welcome I guess...   It's still hard for me to get to the idea of the new rules, and new seniors popping everywere.   All requirementes were halved so it's a lot easier now.  

But then again it's not my forum


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2006)

For some odd reason, I can't get Yakumo out of my mind


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 23, 2006)

@raptor: ahhh, the same thing happened with me. I was on there for a few days but it didn't intrest me as much as NF. 

@samatarou: yakumo?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> @samatarou: yakumo?



Raptor will know what I'm talking about


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 23, 2006)

But *IM *not raptor!


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn I got another three months to wait until Im Senior....


----------



## Yosha (Sep 23, 2006)

Sub-Commander Kusovai said:
			
		

> Damn I got another three months to wait until Im Senior....



same here...and another too many damn posts...


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2006)

Apparatus Sky said:
			
		

> same here...and another too many damn posts...


Eh its alright about two weeks ago I was in the 700's.Post alot more and you'll get there quicker...


----------



## Kaki (Sep 23, 2006)

*I'm sick of these motherfucking noobs on this mother fucking senior membership!!*


----------



## Saurus (Sep 23, 2006)

soo i will be a senior member .. sOON u just wait and see


----------



## Taxman (Sep 23, 2006)

you still have a month....=/...october 23 would be 6 months


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 23, 2006)

ah shit.......i just noticed i miss counted because u just told me that. =/............i have no more futher comments.:sweat


----------



## Suzie (Sep 23, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> *I'm sick of these motherfucking noobs on this mother fucking senior membership!!*



Nice way to put it


----------



## vanh (Sep 23, 2006)

-ViloentHappy said:
			
		

> ^ Where did they go?
> Don't tell me they went to
> MangaCult....


 
we're still around, just that we don't meet each other much any more  Most of us are members of MC  gotta go


----------



## Raptor (Sep 23, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> For some odd reason, I can't get Yakumo out of my mind



I wonder why 



			
				ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> But *IM *not raptor!



Yakumo is the girl in my av and sign.   She's one of the main characters of School Rumble



			
				Kataihara said:
			
		

> *I'm sick of these motherfucking noobs on this mother fucking senior membership!!*



That's what I've always been saying, it's way too easy now.   Before the senior membership was just for a few, true loyal NF members, now it's at anyone reach.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn my post count =[


----------



## Yosha (Sep 24, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> *I'm sick of these motherfucking noobs on this mother fucking senior membership!!*



internet......?


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2006)

> I'm sick of these motherfucking noobs on this mother fucking senior membership!!



Here here.  Senior membership is a joke.  When the system was implemented I was all for having people wait a year before they were eligible, and that was with me needing another 5-6 months.  Senior members really need celestial or higher rep, and 1,000+ posts.  We're too lenient because we're catering to the masses.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 24, 2006)

3 More months to go ,wooooo !


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 24, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Here here.  Senior membership is a joke.  When the system was implemented I was all for having people wait a year before they were eligible, and that was with me needing another 5-6 months.  Senior members really need celestial or higher rep, and 1,000+ posts.  We're too lenient because we're catering to the masses.




I agree with that. 

I remember when you needed atleast 2,000+ posts instead of a measly 1,000 for senior membership. A mod offered to cheat and bump my post count up for me back when I had like 200 posts, but I declined because I wanted to work towards the goal on my own. 

I made it to 1,400-something and someone pm'ed me one day telling me they changed the senior membership requirements, and I was now able to apply. >_>



oh yeah...I've officially been here one full year...and I just recently made it to 2,000 posts.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 24, 2006)

Why is it the requirement for the Senior membership got changed? Anyone knows why?


----------



## vanh (Sep 24, 2006)

The requirements were changed because there were too many members spamming to get the senior membership .


----------



## Mojim (Sep 24, 2006)

^ Hmm...i see  
Thanks ^^


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 24, 2006)

I say just ban the bastards then. It'll teach them not to spam. =/


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2006)

Kunimi said:
			
		

> The requirements were changed because there were too many members spamming to get the senior membership .


They changed the requirements again ?

Or can i still apply?

I wana have teh 150 x 150 avy alreadii >_>


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 24, 2006)

> Why is it the requirement for the Senior membership got changed? Anyone knows why?


Too many people spamming....anyways Senior membership is about time more than it is about posts.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2006)

Time is a main factor, but i think the most important factor is does the candidate have a "senior" mentality.

If they have 2000 posts, and have been here for 2 years, and are still posting like a n00b for example...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats what the neg rep is for. xD

...unless of course he's/she's been a rep whore at fanclubs, etc. =/


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2006)

^ I've seen Seniors who still post leik diz Itachi pwnz j00  i luv hinata  she is teh pr0nz0rs i r teh senior lolz


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 24, 2006)

^I've seen that once. I asked the guy to type properly and he still didn't. I neg repped him and a bunch of others did...he was sent through hell and back.

Thats another thing, for the senior membership, I think the rep requirement should be higher. 1000 can be gotten easily especially if you're a rep whore. It took me a while to obtain my rep but at least i earned mine. However when I see frekin people who have 50 posts and are Transcendent......yeah...

I'm saying WTF!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiruko said:
			
		

> They changed the requirements again ?
> 
> Or can i still apply?
> 
> I wana have teh 150 x 150 avy alreadii >_>



no...it's still 1000 posts, 3000 rep, 6 months....they were asking why it was changed from 2000 posts, 4 months, 3000 rep.


you can apply for senior membership on October 17th



> Thats another thing, for the senior membership, I think the rep requirement should be higher. 1000 can be gotten easily especially if you're a rep whore. It took me a while to obtain my rep but at least i earned mine. However when I see frekin people who have 50 posts and are Transcendent......yeah...
> 
> I'm saying WTF



you do know that it's basically impossible to rep whore to 3000 rep now due to the new rep formula right?....so members who have joined after the new rep formula was established actually have a hard time reaching that 3k rep plateau.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 24, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you do know that it's basically impossible to rep whore to 3000 rep now due to the new rep formula right?....so members who have joined after the new rep formula was established actually have a hard time reaching that 3k rep plateau.



the people I have seen have been here for a while but they don't post a lot. Maybe the maximum i've seen was 500 posts with "A paragon of hope". Point being, is that i believe the rep should be a bit higher...say 2000.  It's just, 1000 seems too small. Or at least 1500.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you can apply for senior membership on October 17th




Can i just apply early xD

Wait on second thoughts, Senior membership isn't something that i care about to the point of hustling a few weeks >_>


----------



## Taxman (Sep 24, 2006)

^of course...Kira would probably wait those extra weeks before actually accepting your application...since him and cham are the ones who approve of it.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 24, 2006)

Where has cham been lately? I haven't really seen him around....


----------



## Taxman (Sep 24, 2006)

11 hour shifts at starbucks wears out the guy


----------



## Havoc (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiruko said:
			
		

> Time is a main factor, but i think the most important factor is does the candidate have a "senior" mentality.
> 
> If they have 2000 posts, and have been here for 2 years, and are still posting like a n00b for example...




Did you call me?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Did you call me?


lol


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 24, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> 11 hour shifts at starbucks wears out the guy





Ouch, poor guy....


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 24, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> ^I've seen that once. I asked the guy to type properly and he still didn't. I neg repped him and a bunch of others did...he was sent through hell and back.
> 
> Thats another thing, for the senior membership, I think the rep requirement should be higher. 1000 can be gotten easily especially if you're a rep whore. It took me a while to obtain my rep but at least i earned mine. However when I see frekin people who have 50 posts and are Transcendent......yeah...
> 
> I'm saying WTF!




well since the rep policy has been changed relatively recently, it is more difficult to reach higher rep standings as quickly as before. I used to be able to send someone to complete red bars when I would neg rep them, now all I can do it send them to two red boxes.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats interesting considering your jump in rep, but remember their rep was a variable...


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 25, 2006)

Nobody could probably get up to le sans pareils or ne plus ultra anymore besides the already existing ones I guess. In other news, Senior!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^of course...Kira would probably wait those extra weeks before actually accepting your application...since him and cham are the ones who approve of it.




Yeah, I'm strict when it comes to those type of things xD

In other news the senior membership quota has just been reached. No need to apply for senior membership this year. please try again next year 

**


----------



## Sasori (Sep 25, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> In other news the senior membership quota has just been reached. No need to apply for senior membership this year. please try again next year


 **


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 25, 2006)

> n other news the senior membership quota has just been reached. No need to apply for senior membership this year. please try again next year


How many Seniors are there anyways? (just curious)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> How many Seniors are there anyways? (just curious)



To the best of my knowledge there's at least 228 senior members


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 25, 2006)

> To the best of my knowledge there's at least 228 senior members


Well that seems too little out of approximately 66,000 members, Hah there are some people saying that there are to many Seniors.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Well that seems too little out of approximately 66,000 members, Hah there are some people saying that there are to many Seniors.




Well, those are the seniors who are in the system through the latest method (manually approved by staff). Previously, the system was semi-automatic with an admin running the program every few days or so. I'm not sure how many of the original seniors are on this list, but it might not be all of them =/


----------



## Raptor (Sep 25, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Well that seems too little out of approximately 66,000 members, Hah there are some people saying that there are to many Seniors.


Well the ones who complain are the ones who earned senior membership the hard way.

Like me 



			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well, those are the seniors who are in the system through the latest method (manually approved by staff). Previously, the system was semi-automatic with an admin running the program every few days or so. I'm not sure how many of the original seniors are on this list, but it might not be all of them =/



As far as I recall that system didn't worked, I had to wait about a month  and it was only until I posted here that... you I think changed the status.


----------



## az0r (Sep 25, 2006)

Im a Senior Today!! ive waited so long for this i hit 1000 post a while back XD

woah 6 months so quick


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm glad that I got my senior membership. :3


----------



## Mojim (Sep 25, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> In other news the senior membership quota has just been reached. No need to apply for senior membership this year. please try again next year


Question: Since this year membership quota has been reached,do I have to wait for another 6 month for next year?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 25, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Question: Since this year membership quota has been reached,do I have to wait for another 6 month for next year?



I hope not...I was only like 2/3 weeks away...around there.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 25, 2006)

Bankai said:
			
		

> Nobody could probably get up to le sans pareils or ne plus ultra anymore besides the already existing ones I guess. In other news, Senior!



hooray?....>__>



			
				kira said:
			
		

> In other news the senior membership quota has just been reached. No need to apply for senior membership this year. please try again next year



hahahahaha



> Well, those are the seniors who are in the system through the latest method (manually approved by staff). Previously, the system was semi-automatic with an admin running the program every few days or so. I'm not sure how many of the original seniors are on this list, but it might not be all of them =/



if you can find that thread complaining about all the people who were accidentally put into senior status...Dani posted a list of all of the senior members who were put on that list....there were about 100 people on that list...*raises his hand that he was on that list*



			
				raptor said:
			
		

> As far as I recall that system didn't worked, I had to wait about a month  and it was only until I posted here that... you I think changed the status.



it worked....Kira said it was semi automatic...an admin still had to put you into the user group...whether of that been Occa or NN or Dani at the time...and it was easy for them to miss it....*I PMed Dani for reassurance after post in here*

If you asked Kira to do it...then he most likely did it through the new form since Smods couldn't move you to that user group and that would have explained why you were affected by that backwards name thing that occured to the senior members that went through the new way....



> Question: Since this year membership quota has been reached,do I have to wait for another 6 month for next year?





> I hope not...I was only like 2/3 weeks away...around there



*read my comment to his post*

someone is missing an obvious joke...>__>


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 25, 2006)

> Well the ones who complain are the ones who earned senior membership the hard way.
> 
> Like me


You mean these requirements: 
4 months since regitstry 
2,000 posts
and at least 3000 rep points
I was very close to achieving that I had 1989 posts back then I had roughly 20K of rep and was 1 week away from SM, then 5 threads got trashed and I went down 400 posts and then they changed the requirements I think it was April (not sure). (TRUE STORY)


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 25, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> someone is missing an obvious joke...>__>



I figured it was a joke...just a scary thought though.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 25, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> You mean these requirements:
> 3 months since regitstry
> 2,000 posts
> and at least 1500 rep points
> I was very close to achieving that I had 1989 posts back then I had roughly 20K of rep and was 1 week away from SM, then 5 threads got trashed and I went down 400 posts and then they changed the requirements I think it was April (not sure). (TRUE STORY)



your wrong with your numbers....

it was 4 months, 2000 posts, and 3000 rep points...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 25, 2006)

Really.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 25, 2006)

yes really...I know them well since I had to get 2000 posts twice....it was 120 days which is 4 months.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 25, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> it worked....Kira said it was semi automatic...an admin still had to put you into the user group...whether of that been Occa or NN or Dani at the time...and it was easy for them to miss it....*I PMed Dani for reassurance after post in here*
> 
> If you asked Kira to do it...then he most likely did it through the new form since Smods couldn't move you to that user group and that would have explained why you were affected by that backwards name thing that occured to the senior members that went through the new way....



I didn't asked him.  since it was said to be automatic, I waited.  a month passed, and then I just mentioned it here, and someone added me.  i don't remember who he/she was tough


----------



## Taxman (Sep 25, 2006)

it's semi automatic..if it doesn't happen right away...you needed to notify an admin...

If Kira was the one that added you...he would have to do it by the new way....If it was Blue or NN or occa...then it was by the old way.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 25, 2006)

Well honestly I don't remember and I don't really care now


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 25, 2006)

what is the purpose of this senior members thing? do we get free viagra dispensers? how about a walker?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a raging boner, what do I do?


----------



## Countach (Sep 26, 2006)

if their is a quota im happy i made it


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 26, 2006)

You're too late SM requests are now being denied sucks for you after all that time and hard work.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> You're too late SM requests are now being denied sucks for you after all that time and hard work.



I'm all for breaking people's dreams and what not, but please don't tell me you took Kira seriously....-_______-


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 26, 2006)

> I'm all for breaking people's dreams and what not, but please don't tell me you took Kira seriously....-_______-


Lol you couldn't see the sarcasm behind that TBH.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Lol you couldn't see the sarcasm behind that TBH.



can anyone see sarcasm over the internet?....

it just made you look foolish since the joke was disregarded in the last page.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 26, 2006)

I-Is this in need of a giant flashing post that says..."YOU GOT PUNK'D!!" 



Internet sarcasm is the best.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I-Is this in need of a giant flashing post that says..."YOU GOT PUNK'D!!"



have at it



> Internet sarcasm is the best.



when it's realized...but only a certain few can pull it off....


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 26, 2006)

Yea, the abundance of people trying to be sarcastic on the internet is a bit overwhelming at times and it's frankly and simply frustrating to sift through all of it and determine what is and isn't a joke. Like you said, only a few manage to really put it off. =/


*YOU 
ALL 
GOT 
PUNK'D!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Mojim (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh fuck!!!!! I've been punk'd -_-
I feel such a fool 
damn you Kira!! =p


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn....I *just* got 1000 posts but im about 1000 rep points away from being a SM member...

One question.....

How much points do you get for one rep?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 26, 2006)

> can anyone see sarcasm over the internet?....
> 
> it just made you look foolish since the joke was disregarded in the last page.


Why do you hate me? 



> How much points do you get for one rep?


It depends who reps you.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2006)

you're not one of them oni.....


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> It depends who reps you.


Dont understand can u give me an example


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 26, 2006)

Well people that have a huge rep rank like le sans can give out more rep than people like me who have lower rep ranks.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> Dont understand can u give me an example



If I were to rep you....based on how long I've been a member of NF, my current rep points, and my post count...I would give around the area of 700 rep points...

If Fat Nin were to rep you based on his stats...he would only give you 91 points.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> If I were to rep you....based on how long I've been a member of NF, my current rep points, and my post count...I would give around the area of 700 rep points...
> 
> If Fat Nin were to rep you based on his stats...he would only give you 91 points.



How much power do I have, my rep is 29135.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2006)

^around 150


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 26, 2006)

> If Fat Nin were to rep you based on his stats...he would only give you 91 points.


Where do you get your statistics?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you figure out the power level?


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, I see thanks. Thats a pretty cool system though.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

Air you only need 3k rep points.


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

I only have 2104


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> How do you figure out the power level?



take your total rep points and divide it by 1000, take your post count and divide it by 50, and take the number of weeks you have been on the forum...add those three numbers together and you'll have an estimate of your rep power.



> Air you only need 3k rep points.



if he has just become a glorius beacon of light...he only has 2000...>__>



> Where do you get your statistics?



I took your post count and divided it by 50, you've been on NF for 7 months...so you have around 28 from there, and then you're luminary...so I took 25000 and divided it by a 1000...based on those...you're somewhere from 90-95 points...of course..you could have more than 25k...so just one point for every other thousand that you have.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> I only have 2104




How much do you have now?


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 2104 now.....


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> I have 2104 now.....




I repped you.....


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh lol, I have 2286

Thanks

So you give out 182

TBH ur info is incorrect...


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2006)

I said it was an estimate...not that it was exact


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

TBH, If your interested....rep me to find out how much rep power you have.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2006)

no....ask me again and I'll neg you in which you can tell me how many points you lost and then I can multiply that by two to find out....

you're going down the path of repwhoring.....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 26, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> TBH, If your interested....rep me to find out how much rep power you have.


You never said what kind of rep.	
I've been here since Feb 5 2006
I have 37589 rep points 
and I have 2045 posts I think 
someone do the math.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> You never said what kind of rep.
> I've been here since Feb 5 2006
> I have 37589 rep points
> and I have 2045 posts I think
> someone do the math.




No                                       .


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 26, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> take your total rep points and divide it by 1000, take your post count and divide it by 50, and take the number of weeks you have been on the forum...add those three numbers together and you'll have an estimate of your rep power.


Ahh, I see.
Thank you. <3


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> no....ask me again and I'll neg you in which you can tell me how many points you lost and then I can multiply that by two to find out....
> 
> you're going down the path of repwhoring.....



You play a dirty,dirty game.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 26, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I repped you.....


Havoc doesn't even rep me Air.
Feel greatful. xD


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

^ Its because im also black......jks...yes im grateful for his rep.

I am black though.....


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 26, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> ^ Its because im also black.



LOLOL. O rly?


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 26, 2006)

Ya rly.

Lol


----------



## Raptor (Sep 26, 2006)

This talk got weird all of a sudden


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 26, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> This talk got weird all of a sudden


Sorry. ^^;;


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have about  15335 rep points. Not bad i guess...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> I have about  15335 rep points. Not bad i guess...




No one likes a show off.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 26, 2006)

> No one likes a show off.


No one likes a ass either.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> No one likes a ass either.




I know you're not talking about me.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 54925 rep points. ^^
& Havoc isn't an ass.


----------



## Red (Sep 26, 2006)

3 freaking more months
but I have some Ideas to make senior membership sweeter and more worth while..
1.free immortality
2.free porn
3.God like powers
I hope someone takes my suggestions seriously so the forums can grow


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> 3 freaking more months
> but I have some Ideas to make senior membership sweeter and more worth while..
> 1.free immortality
> 2.free porn
> ...




You're icha icha right?


----------



## Red (Sep 26, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> You're icha icha right?


ya...howd you know?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> ya...howd you know?




What is there that I don't know my son...


----------



## martryn (Sep 26, 2006)

Fuck you all, I have more rep than all of you combined, so fuck off.  

And I still think senior membership is too easy to get.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Fuck you all, I have more rep than all of you combined, so fuck off.
> 
> And I still think senior membership is too easy to get.




Fuck you, you're one of my favortie users.


----------



## Red (Sep 26, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> What is there that I don't know my son...


so many many things......


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> so many many things......




I know that you peed in the bed until you were 16.


----------



## Red (Sep 26, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I know that you peed in the bed until you were 16.


close but missed..I peed *your *bed till I was 16...common mistake


----------



## Havoc (Sep 27, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> close but missed..I peed *your *bed till I was 16...common mistake




That was you?  You're an asshole.


----------



## Red (Sep 27, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> That was you? You're an asshole.


I try my best


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 27, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> you're not one of them oni.....



Yea, I know. Internet sarcasm is one of my weaknesses.


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 27, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Fuck you all, I have more rep than all of you combined, so fuck off.
> 
> And I still think senior membership is too easy to get.



To get 3000 rep for senior membership was wayy too hard. You know why...? I bashed the shit out of the OP section when I started my account....I really hated the dub of that show. I got some really fcked up -rep...

P.S. I started watching subs and now OP is like my favorite anime.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 27, 2006)

You shouldn't worry.  He's always like that


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

marty still needs to get le sans pareil...


----------



## Raptor (Sep 27, 2006)

I lost about 150,000 rep points too, in a talk about the US mostly.    I still wonder why I wasn't banned that time


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

.......wtf is going on in my interwebs?


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> marty still needs to get le sans pareil...



And then there is always the momentous Ne plus ultra...which I'm fairly certain only Cham has now, correct? :S


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 27, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> and then there is always the momentous Ne plus ultra...which I'm fairly certain only Cham has now, correct?


Blue has it too I think.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

Ichigo Prime said:
			
		

> Blue has it too...



no she doesn't...she gave it away to the winner of a contest she held....look for a guy called ShinAkuma or something like that having Ne Plus Ultra for winning her contest.

Dyroness may have it as well....but she'll never be back...T__T


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 27, 2006)

ah, I see...


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

*check's dyro's rep*...nope...she's le sans pareil.....>__<

so...yeah...only cham and ShinAkuma


----------



## Raptor (Sep 27, 2006)

Pek too I think


----------



## Neji (Sep 27, 2006)

> Pek too I think


 
pek is only like trancendant, but he hides it with his custom "feared by jesus" rank


----------



## Raptor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hmm, no wonder.   lousy mods


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> no she doesn't...she gave it away to the winner of a contest she held....look for a guy called ShinAkuma or something like that having Ne Plus Ultra for winning her contest.
> 
> Dyroness may have it as well....but she'll never be back...T__T



Ah...so some noob got the Ne plus Ultra rank? 

I miss Dyro...


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 28, 2006)

What ever happened to her  She was always there on release dates with her wacky works


----------



## SpoonTypeR (Sep 28, 2006)

How about membership for me?  3 years membership.  I like to keep my post cunts low.  Is there a way to reduce my counts?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> What ever happened to her  She was always there on release dates with her wacky works



She got tired of idiots bitching about the raws before she could get them.   Basically that was it.


----------



## OmniStrife (Sep 28, 2006)

Dyroness was an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 28, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> She got tired of idiots bitching about the raws before she could get them.   Basically that was it.



 Damn leechers


----------



## Taxman (Sep 28, 2006)

> She got tired of idiots bitching about the raws before she could get them. Basically that was it.



wrong...that caused her to stop posting the raws...not to leave....



			
				Chatulio said:
			
		

> What ever happened to her  She was always there on release dates with her wacky works



on her site she states:



> 2006/08/26
> 
> What? A miracle. Am I really posting here?
> Won't be posting this at NF, though.
> ...


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 28, 2006)

Now this forums seems a little darker to me


----------



## Jio-Kun (Sep 28, 2006)

awsomenesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Sasori (Sep 28, 2006)

It just got darker


----------



## chauronity (Sep 28, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> Dyroness may have it as well....but she'll never be back...T__T



No she's just '_le sans parei_l'  like you or I.

+edit+ 

Like you figured out already. 



			
				Chatulio said:
			
		

> What ever happened to her  She was always there on release dates with her wacky works



She retired from the boards -- was busy with the studies, lost interest and found out that living in the real life by far surpasses hanging out @ interwebs 24/7


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> No she's just '_le sans parei_l'  like you or I.
> 
> +edit+
> 
> ...




God, how wrong can you get?!?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 28, 2006)

^ Some people can't be saved


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> wrong...that caused her to stop posting the raws...not to leave....
> 
> on her site she states:



Well if it's like that then it's for the better.   I hope she's ok


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2006)

Hiruko said:
			
		

> Some people can't be saved


At least they're in a better place.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 29, 2006)

Omigawd O:

Today is my half year NF anniversary! [applies for senior]<3


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 29, 2006)

^Congrats  now please wait 3 to 4 months for delivery


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 29, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> ^Congrats  now please wait 3 to 4 months for delivery



lmfao, thanks


----------



## Red (Sep 29, 2006)

almost too 1000


----------



## Havoc (Oct 3, 2006)

HALO THAR!


----------



## Taxman (Oct 3, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> almost too 1000



yet two more months to go....hope none of your posts get deleted before that....


----------



## Raptor (Oct 3, 2006)

Your a moderator now?? :amazed   

Congratulations


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on the modship TheBlindHyuuga.


----------



## Loki (Oct 3, 2006)

I hope I come to 1000 soon lol...I don't even know how long m on naruto forums,need to check it.. heeh ^^


----------



## Taxman (Oct 3, 2006)

your join date was January 21, 2006...it's currently October 3, 2006...so you've been a member for a little over 8 months.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 3, 2006)

congrats on your mod rank TheBlindHyuuga

another mod i have to look out for now....I kid, I kid.

So does that mean you can change your ranking to anything you want now? Like i don't know...ex: Rank = God?


----------



## Cable (dupe) (Oct 3, 2006)

Y HALO THAR!


----------



## Taxman (Oct 3, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> congrats on your mod rank TheBlindHyuuga
> 
> another mod i have to look out for now....I kid, I kid.
> 
> So does that mean you can change your ranking to anything you want now? Like i don't know...ex: Rank = God?



nah...xD...only admins can make new rankings...and if it were to be anything...then my FMAtardism will want it to be "state alchemist" or something along those lines.

and I don't really want one either atm...


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 4, 2006)

been here since the beginning of time.


I WANTR MY COMEUPINS


----------



## Havoc (Oct 4, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Y HALO THAR!




You will be missed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2006)

When you request, will you get a denial notice or will it just go back to saying you can request again?


----------



## Loki (Oct 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> nah...xD...only admins can make new rankings...and if it were to be anything...then my FMAtardism will want it to be "state alchemist" or something along those lines.
> 
> and I don't really want one either atm...




I see im no the only FMA fan here =)



			
				TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> your join date was January 21, 2006...it's currently October 3, 2006...so you've been a member for a little over 8 months.




Well then 8 months is a long time,dont really know what I'we been doing?  


>:=)


----------



## Taxman (Oct 4, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:
			
		

> When you request, will you get a denial notice or will it just go back to saying you can request again?



I honeslty don't remember if a notice is sent or basically nothing happens....=/


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 4, 2006)

It just happens. A notice isn't sent.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> nah...xD...only admins can make new rankings...and if it were to be anything...then my FMAtardism will want it to be "state alchemist" or something along those lines.
> 
> and I don't really want one either atm...



Oh it's only admins.

And instead of "State Alchemist" you could be "_The Blind Alchemist_" !


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 4, 2006)

^Sweet......


----------



## Taxman (Oct 4, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> Oh it's only admins.
> 
> And instead of "State Alchemist" you could be "_The Blind Alchemist_" !



>__<.......state would be just fine....


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 4, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> Oh it's only admins.
> 
> And instead of "State Alchemist" you could be "_The Blind Alchemist_" !



So his transmutation circles would be in braille?  Interesting.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 4, 2006)

or engraved like how lust carved in the humonculus seal to get sloth...xD


----------



## Monna (Oct 4, 2006)

Yay! I'm now a senior member. Thanks to whoever accepted my request.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 5, 2006)

Which reminds me, how does one become either a mod or admin ?_?


----------



## Loki (Oct 5, 2006)

Ran said:
			
		

> Which reminds me, how does one become either a mod or admin ?_?




Dont wish that,you have a hell lot of work if youre moderator.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 5, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> Dont wish that,you have a hell lot of work if youre moderator.



Well I don't wish yet, I simply want to know how ^_^


----------



## Loki (Oct 5, 2006)

Is there any posebilety that I can have an 150x150 avatar before I rech 1000 posts,I alredy have 3000 reputetion points? ^_~


----------



## Raptor (Oct 5, 2006)

To put it simple... no.  Unless you do great things for the forum, or if a mod feels nice and upload it for you.


----------



## Loki (Oct 5, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> To put it simple... no.  Unless you do great things for the forum, or if a mod feels nice and upload it for you.



oh..Don't think enyones that nice,well no problem I guess I'll just weight till I get to 1k then  

Tnx for the anwser!


----------



## Taxman (Oct 5, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> To put it simple... no.  Unless you do great things for the forum, or if a mod feels nice and upload it for you.



mods no longer upload 150x150 avys for non seniors or avys over 341kb for seniors....no matter how nice they are....xD


----------



## Raptor (Oct 5, 2006)

That's good to know, altough I wonder why I've seen people with them this last few days 

You guys have a higher limit right?  yours is over 500kb


----------



## Taxman (Oct 5, 2006)

^you could deduce that much by seeing how big my avy is...

well...some people that still have them is because they haven't changed them since the mods stopped....

there's only one person I can think of that got a bigger avy and isn't a senior....and I really don't know why he did....=/


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

Curious, what is the maximum space allowed for a sig?



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> HALO THAR!



Havoc? You're from LUElinks?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 5, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Curious, what is the maximum space allowed for a sig?



here.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 5, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^you could deduce that much by seeing how big my avy is...
> 
> well...some people that still have them is because they haven't changed them since the mods stopped....
> 
> there's only one person I can think of that got a bigger avy and isn't a senior....and I really don't know why he did....=/



Yeah your right.  about deducing it 500kb is a nice size to make a good gif.   I know 'cause I also make gifs


----------



## Taxman (Oct 5, 2006)

^I've seen some of yours from your avy and sig...very good...

people could go to my gif thread to see mine...but a warning that your internet will die...xD


----------



## Havoc (Oct 5, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Curious, what is the maximum space allowed for a sig?
> 
> 
> 
> Havoc? You're from LUElinks?




No, what's LUElinks?



			
				Raptor said:
			
		

> Yeah your right.  about deducing it 500kb is a nice size to make a good gif.   I know 'cause I also make gifs



To be precise it's 544.7


----------



## Raptor (Oct 5, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^I've seen some of yours from your avy and sig...very good...
> 
> people could go to my gif thread to see mine...but a warning that your internet will die...xD



Yeah I was thinking about making a dumpster for them in the art section to see if someone wants them.   or open the gif shop again, but I still have too much in my hands to do it 



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> No, what's LUElinks?



that's an interesting question  



> To be precise it's 544.7



What I mean is that even 341 kb is a bit too small to make some good animations.   500 lets you play with it a bit more, add more frames and so on.   

And your back my friend :amazed.   i though your ban would be longer.   Glad to have you around again


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 5, 2006)

Woah, Havoc wth happend to ur rep...?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah, i wish the limit would increase so i can play around with it more with giffies  *wished there was higher lvl of SM


----------



## Loki (Oct 6, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> mods no longer upload 150x150 avys for non seniors or avys over 341kb for seniors....no matter how nice they are....xD



So even if i where a senior i couldn't have a 150x150 ave?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> So even if i where a senior i couldn't have a 150x150 ave?


Yes you can. Seniors are allowed avatars up to 150X150 and 341 kb. TBH was referring to the >341kb part when he was talking about senior members.


----------



## martryn (Oct 6, 2006)

Seriously, this entire senior members thing is a joke.  I have to say that everytime I post in here because I think the mod team sucks ass, present company almost excluded.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 6, 2006)

Then why torture yourself about it?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2006)

I actually forgot this, but anyway...

I just submitted my request for Senior Membership.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Oct 7, 2006)

Teehee, I match the 3rd criteria


----------



## Loki (Oct 7, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> I actually forgot this, but anyway...
> 
> I just submitted my request for Senior Membership.




I wish you become one,then have a biger ave!!   

=D


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 7, 2006)

big thread is this a convo spam for seniors?


----------



## Raptor (Oct 7, 2006)

Somehow like that


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 8, 2006)

it'll take me a long time to get there but its a goal i want to set


----------



## Raptor (Oct 8, 2006)

It's at anyone reach now anyway...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Basically...around the time you reach 1000 posts and above...you'll be able to get the membership...unless you post a lot or your rep is screwed...


----------



## escamoh (Oct 8, 2006)

I wonder if I'm eligible for membership now.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 8, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> I wonder if I'm eligible for membership now.



When it's October 27th, you should be able to apply.

Just a few more days like me.


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 8, 2006)

i got my senior at febuary!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> i got my senior at febuary!



You joined in March...


----------



## Raptor (Oct 8, 2006)

Before you needed 2000 posts and a year to be a senior.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Before you needed 2000 posts and a year to be a senior.



I actually wouldn't have minded the requirements being like that to this day. Being a senior isn't all that important. Don't get me wrong, I still wouldn't mind having it. But really, I think that senior isn't all that important. I wouldn't have minded waiting a year and getting 2000 posts.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 8, 2006)

What I mean is that before had a more special meaning.  even then I tought the requirements were too small as well.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 8, 2006)

I finally got the approval and I'm officially a Senior Member. 

Though being one wasn't in my mind (since it took me TWO years to reach the 1000+ post mark... ), but there are really perks on being one. I guess I really needed the PM space and the larger avatar size. 

Oh, thanks to the admin who accepted my request.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 9, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> What I mean is that before had a more special meaning.  even then I tought the requirements were too small as well.


Yeah to me it seemed like getting senior membership was too easy :S

The only part that took a while for me was the 6 months waiting thingy. It's weird because I feel like I shouldn't apply since I haven't exactly done anything great for the forums and I'm not well known at all (But I'm gonna apply anyway cause I want that 150x150 ava  ).


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2006)

Wait...Esca are you senior yet?

Coz we are both join at the same monf.


----------



## Neji (Oct 9, 2006)

> Wait...Esca are you senior yet?
> 
> Coz we are both join at the same monf.



no, he still has the same 150x150 ava from when shroomsday was doing them for free...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2006)

Sasori said:
			
		

> Wait...Esca are you senior yet?
> 
> Coz we are both join at the same monf.



You'd qualitfy on the 17th of this month and esca would be able to apply on the 27th  



			
				esca3 said:
			
		

> Yeah to me it seemed like getting senior membership was too easy :S
> 
> The only part that took a while for me was the 6 months waiting thingy. It's weird because I feel like *I shouldn't apply since I haven't exactly done anything great for the forums and I'm not well known at all* (But I'm gonna apply anyway cause I want that 150x150 ava  ).



You're right, you haven't done anything  

I would reject your application but we let through so many people who were less derserving so it wouldn't be fair  

oh..god...I'm so bored today


----------



## Taxman (Oct 9, 2006)

^I can tell.......


----------



## Iruka (Oct 9, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> I finally got the approval and I'm officially a Senior Member.
> 
> Though being one wasn't in my mind (since it took me TWO years to reach the 1000+ post mark... ), but there are really perks on being one. I guess I really needed the PM space and the larger avatar size.
> 
> Oh, thanks to the admin who accepted my request.


Well, congratulation ne.  For becoming....Senior.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Oct 9, 2006)

I should be able to apply on Nov. 27


----------



## escamoh (Oct 9, 2006)

> Wait...Esca are you senior yet?
> 
> Coz we are both join at the same monf.


We joined same month but I joined on the 27th so it's basically like I joined in May.



> I would reject your application but we let through so many people who were less derserving so it wouldn't be fair


So senior membership used to be like that you'd have to have done something to help out the forums and stuff to become a senior? Makes more sense that way. But then why change the requirements and all that? Did people complain it took too long or something?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 9, 2006)

^no..........

that used to be the stipulations for waranting a member FC...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> So senior membership used to be like that you'd have to have done something to help out the forums and stuff to become a senior? Makes more sense that way. But then why change the requirements and all that? Did people complain it took too long or something?



No, but wouldn't it be cool if it were like that? 

Yep, nothing like a subjective and very biased assessments to determine who does and doesn't get into a certain privileged and select group


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 9, 2006)

I feel like I should do something to help out the forums now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 9, 2006)

I helped this forum out quite a bit , well mainly the bathhouse all that porn i gave  and of course the tech department helping ppl there and the AMV section.

other than that i cannot remeber anything else


----------



## Raptor (Oct 9, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I feel like I should do something to help out the forums now.



your an admin girl.  Ain't that enough for you?! 



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I helped this forum out quite a bit , well mainly the bathhouse all that porn i gave  and of course the tech department helping ppl there and the AMV section.
> 
> other than that i cannot remeber anything else



i don't remember anything, so you are in a better position than me.   Perhaps just my habit of advise younglins or bother noobs until they don't post anymore


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2006)

I contributed a lot to this forum, and if anyone says otherwise they're a liar.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2006)

I contritbute humour drywit and bad spellings....I do my part dammit


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 9, 2006)

I contribute to the forum, Me and all my Grammar Whore glory.


----------



## ecelipse (Oct 10, 2006)

hey you guys am i a senior


----------



## Taxman (Oct 10, 2006)

did you submit your request through the group memberships in your User CP?


----------



## ecelipse (Oct 10, 2006)

yup.i've done that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard Ecelipse  

Super Senior status will be given to you jan 2008 !






















* i wish there was that status  *


----------



## Raptor (Oct 10, 2006)

You said you would make the suggestion for it  

Oh well gotta go


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 10, 2006)

I wish the limit for PM can increase ... i have to keep deleting PMS in order to make room for new ones T_____________________T


----------



## Hazu (Oct 10, 2006)

well...I think the limit is there to stop the evil invasion of PM-whoring


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

PM whoring?

Are people sending n00dz I'm unaware of? xD


----------



## Hazu (Oct 10, 2006)

IM INNOCENT I PROMISE!!! NOOOOO PLEASE DOOONT EAAT ME!! 

erhm....not what I know


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

HM.
I shall look into this codename: PM Whoring


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh you two =Pp


----------



## Mojim (Oct 10, 2006)

There's a PM-whoring?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> There's a PM-whoring?



Apparently so.
& I'm somehow missing out on it. >_>


----------



## Hazu (Oct 10, 2006)

the pm-whores are so discreet


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

Hazu said:
			
		

> the pm-whores are so discreet



Like ninjas or something. 
I must be stealthy to catch them. >_>


----------



## Loki (Oct 10, 2006)

> PM whoring?



OMG ME TO!!!Im bored and alone noone sends me a PM..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> You said you would make the suggestion for it
> 
> Oh well gotta go



Ya and i had something written up about it as well , i just did not post it  i might as well though i feel that i would be wasting my time.  Though a seperate forum like the 2004 Members only talk house would be nice.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> your an admin girl.  Ain't that enough for you?!



I R VERY HAPPY WITH THIS DEVELOPMENT IN MY LIFE. 
HE HAS A PRETTY MOUF. 

xD


----------



## vanh (Oct 10, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Like ninjas or something.
> I must be stealthy to catch them. >_>


 
catch the ninja in your avvy ne ?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> catch the ninja in your avvy ne ?



 
I've done that already. xD


----------



## vanh (Oct 10, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I've done that already. xD


 
without getting banned XD ?


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 10, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> You joined in March...


no i didnt i joined in july2005...............just got a dif. account.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 11, 2006)

1k posts eh? I don't post much, probably will never get there. Rep isn't hard if I cared, and I've been here since... a while. Oh well.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 11, 2006)

^ You can always try. And if you don't succeed, then don't bother trying. XD


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 11, 2006)

November 26th...


----------



## Jink (Oct 11, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> November 26th...



Yay, I'm in your sig.


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> LOL.
> Admin as a boyfriend has perks I suppose.  [not really]
> Vash looks 12. xDD <333333333



Wha 12? lol he dosen't,he looks like 17


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> Wha 12? lol he dosen't,he looks like 17




Nah, 14                         .


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Nah, 14                         .



err..let's change the topic before we get a ban   

0_0 i mean it!


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

By the Vash's pictures that I saw, I would say I have to agree with Havoc. 
Around the 14th yrs-old.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Hah, thanks guys. 
I'm such a pedo then. ><


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Hah, thanks guys.
> I'm such a pedo then. ><



Hey it's not bad, I'm 25 and look like 18 or so     Think of it this way, he'll look good far more time than usual 

Like me


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Hahaha. <33
I look REALLY young too, so I guess it all works out. xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 11, 2006)

I hate it when i look young! seriously go try to get a job and they thing im 5 years younger or something.! thank god that does not happen anymore.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

It happens to me all the time.   People tell me I am 25 have the body of a 18 and the mind of a 12


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Haha.
When I order chinese, they still ask me if I have my parents permission. ._.

I wish I looked older like you Raptor. xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 11, 2006)

Well kristine says i look good so thats all i need  

ya i act like im young to somtimes expecially when i play video games. o well cannot leave that part of me go i guess hehe 

i joke around when  i go to get alcohal. I go im 16 can i get this ? and they go WHAT?! sir we have to ask you to leave. then i laugh and give them my ID. Although now that does not happen much anymore.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

My spirit will always be young even if my body rottens   I'll watch anime, read manga, and play videogames even if hell frezzes over 

About the permissions, it happens a lot to my friends but never to me.  My voice cover it up


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, I look AND sound 12.
I'm a pedo's wet dream. xDDD


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

Young lookers FC


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Yeah, I look AND sound 12.
> I'm a pedo's wet dream. xDDD




 **


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Hah, thanks guys.
> I'm such a pedo then. ><


i was a pedo before, it makes you feel so good inside....


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> **


I knew it  

[quote='gutts]i was a pedo before, it makes you feel so good inside....[/quote] 
Does it count if I had the same age as the girl?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Haha.
Havoc <333
You totally werent a pedo, 'gutts xDDDD
Or at least, I couldn't see you ever being one.


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Yeah, I look AND sound 12.
> I'm a pedo's wet dream. xDDD




 



			
				raptor said:
			
		

> Does it count if I had the same age as the girl?



only counts if u connect


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Haha.
> Havoc <333
> You totally werent a pedo, 'gutts xDDDD
> Or at least, I couldn't see you ever being one.


You don't know people dirty little secrets 

[quote='gutts]only counts if u connect[/quote]

Oh well then my pedo times were over about 10 years ago


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Haha.
All 3 of you are my favorite people. xDDD


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Haha.
> Havoc <333
> You totally werent a pedo, 'gutts xDDDD
> Or at least, I couldn't see you ever being one.


when im boned i feel differently 

@raptor:

 SUPER PEDO!





			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> Haha.
> All 3 of you are my favorite people. xDDD


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Haha.
> All 3 of you are my favorite people. xDDD



thank you 

[quote='gutts]@raptor:

 SUPER PEDO![/quote]

When I was a kid, so it all cancels out


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 11, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, so it all cancels out


oh, we wouldve had so much fun if u were pedo


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

Bad luck   ask Havoc or someone like that for it 

gtg food


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 11, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Bad luck   ask Havoc or someone like that for it
> 
> gtg food





> God of Hell


U CRAZY! i cant pedo with the devil he'll kill me if i get to much action in.....


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

[quote='gutts]U CRAZY! i cant pedo with the devil he'll kill me if i get to much action in.....[/quote]

Na, he only says he is, don't worry


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometimes it's better to look younger then older..but i don't know if that goess for the same ppl,when they're older.Do you look young then O_o*?!
If so,Vash is gonna look like 30,when in reall he'll be 40 or so..=]
hehe,that means Hero comlex is a lucky one ;D

^~^


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Haha.
True enough.
We're going to be a good looking 30 year old couple. xD


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2006)

So I guess its not so bad o be young eh? ^_^


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Haha.
> True enough.
> We're going to be a good looking 30 year old couple. xD


You know Vash in real life?


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> Sometimes it's better to look younger then older..but i don't know if that goess for the same ppl,when they're older.Do you look young then O_o*?!
> If so,Vash is gonna look like 30,when in reall he'll be 40 or so..=]
> hehe,that means Hero comlex is a lucky one ;D
> 
> ^~^


There's an old saying, saying that people who has slow growth (meaning people that looks younger than their age implied) lived longer than those that does. =3


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Haha.
> True enough.
> We're going to be a good looking 30 year old couple. xD



He'll never have the charm of the Latin Lover tough 



			
				Dobe said:
			
		

> There's an old saying, saying that people who has slow growth (meaning people that looks younger than their age implied) lived longer than those that does. =3


True    We rock


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

Haha. XDDD You guys rock!


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> Haha. XDDD You guys rock!




This must've been directed to me.


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> There's an old saying, saying that people who has slow growth (meaning people that looks younger than their age implied) lived longer than those that does. =3



Shit that means im gonna die faster...


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

[QUOTE='gutts]You know Vash in real life?[/QUOTE]
Er.
As soon as I get some money for a plane ticket I will. xD


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> This must've been directed to me.



Na, you suck we all know it   it's just that your the only cool jackass around 



			
				-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> Shit that means im gonna die faster...



Worry about it when your old, now that your young that's irrelevant


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> This must've been directed to me.


 Yes, Havoc rock too. 



			
				-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> Shit that means im gonna die faster...


Tsk.  Haha. I don't think you'll die faster ne.


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Er.
> As soon as I get some money for a plane ticket I will. xD



Who knows,maybe that'll happen sooner we think ^_^

Anyone seen Vash aroun leitly?OMFG!!Maybe he's coming to ya! O_O


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

xD
He's in class right now.
Though, he is supposed to be done by now. >_>


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

Vash says he's very poor at managing his time. So give him time to be here ne.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

She stalks him :amazed


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> xD
> He's in class right now.
> Though, he is supposed to be done by now. >_>



Yap,see what i meen?Who knows hehe  

Umm he's at school,here were i am its like..well i'll need to go..to bed :S


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> She stalks him :amazed


 xD
Its the opposite.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

Haha. Class is almost ovah for meh.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> Yap,see what i meen?Who knows hehe
> 
> Umm he's at school,here were i am its like..well i'll need to go..to bed



Timezone problems, you have 



			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> xD
> Its the opposite.



Both of you stalk each other 



			
				Dobe said:
			
		

> Haha. Class is almost ovah for meh.



I have the day free, and I don't learn I teach


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I have the day free, and I don't learn I teach



Really what?

anywayz Im going,tomorows a hard day~

caya ^~^


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, see ya.  Btw, thc your boyfriend is around 

gtg too


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

Lucky for you.
Say what do you teach?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Ok, see ya.  Btw, thc your boyfriend is around
> 
> gtg too



Haha. Apparently. <3
See you Raptor.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

........everyone left.....I should go too cause class is over now. 
 another no sleep night tonight I bet. *Sigh* I want to sleep~~ -___-


----------



## Saurus (Oct 11, 2006)

beware i will joining senior members soon , u have been warned


----------



## Hazu (Oct 11, 2006)

non!!! do not fall over to the dark  side..T__T


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG IT'S HAZU-CHAN~!!!!


----------



## Hazu (Oct 11, 2006)

boooobeeee 


boobe gone?? T________T

heeey...it sounds like I said boobie...
I DID NOT!! I SWEAR!!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 11, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Both of you stalk each other


Me?  Stalking her?  What?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Me?  Stalking her?  What?



You shouldnt lie. ._.
It makes me look like a creep. >_>


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 11, 2006)

Zeno said:
			
		

> 1k posts eh? I don't post much, probably will never get there. Rep isn't hard if I cared, and I've been here since... a while. Oh well.




Nah, the posting is the easy part......trust me


----------



## escamoh (Oct 11, 2006)

^ If you're a spammer yes it is easy lol...

(I'm not calling you a spammer, I hope that came out right =/)


----------



## Neji (Oct 11, 2006)

am i a spammer?


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 11, 2006)

yes, u had what 1,00 posts in mangacult in the first day? lol

[/coming from a spammar


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 11, 2006)

^ 1,000?  
That's fricken crazy!


----------



## Neji (Oct 11, 2006)

it was 480


----------



## escamoh (Oct 11, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> am i a spammer?


A true spammer 



> ^ 1,000?
> That's fricken crazy!


Yes him and Freija aka U_I_ got 1k on the third day or something like that XD


----------



## Neji (Oct 11, 2006)

i never hit 1k spike disabled posts in general discussion and i went down to 860 again


----------



## Neji (Oct 11, 2006)

ando was right, the Uchiha were built to run


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

1k on third day? =o wow~


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 11, 2006)

NejiTaichi said:
			
		

> it was 480



idk.....   




> That's fricken crazy!
> Yes him and Freija aka U_I_ got 1k on the third day or something like that XD



now that sounds more like it!


----------



## Neji (Oct 11, 2006)

it was very active the first few days and posts counted in the spam section for the first two days.........


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 11, 2006)

ahhh that must be why.... 




But thats still a lot!


----------



## Neji (Oct 11, 2006)

i also spammed this very thread in my prime


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 11, 2006)

O________o  The master at work huh?


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 11, 2006)

I spammed in my "Anti-OPtard" days...

Ahh good times


----------



## Havoc (Oct 12, 2006)

I ranked up, what do I win?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 12, 2006)

A hug.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 12, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> I spammed in my "Anti-OPtard" days...
> 
> Ahh good times



I recall that.  then you saw it and changed your ways.   Good for you 



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> I ranked up, what do I win?



A new ranking.


----------



## Haruka (Oct 12, 2006)

I wish the requirements for senior members would come back. 2k posts pls.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 12, 2006)

Haru-Haru said:
			
		

> I wish the requirements for senior members would come back. 2k posts pls.



I always tough they were too low. at least in the rep part.  a year and 2,000 seemed good, but 3,000 rep were easy to get.   I always tough it would be better for people to be at least luminary.  

and to actually earn that rep.  repwhores don't deserve that


----------



## Mojim (Oct 12, 2006)

^ But with the new rep system,it's getting hard to get that level or anything that above it ^^.

1000,2000 or whatever i've already achieve that requirement ^_^.Now all i have to do is wait for December to come


----------



## escamoh (Oct 12, 2006)

I think the requirement that matters most should be time spent on NF....6 months seems likes nothing. Rep shouldn't mean much but I guess around 10k rep is good. And 2k posts seems fair.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 12, 2006)

A year would have been better.   But then again it's not my forum it's just that before seniorship was something that made you, if you wanna see it that way, "special" in the forums since they weren't that much.   

Now we see new seniors almost everyday.  it became a joke.   But then again, senior or non senior doesn't really tell the quality of the member.   oh well.


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2006)

Waa*! 2k posts for senior?!*O_O
Im 8 months on NF forums and I'm at 606...


----------



## Hazu (Oct 12, 2006)

> I wish the requirements for senior members would come back. 2k posts pls.



says everyone with 2000 + 

WEll really, shouldnt seniors be based on time on NF?? 
*says everyone with under 2 k*


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2006)

No really 1k k is more the enoght.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2006)

Hazu said:
			
		

> says everyone with 2000 +
> 
> *WEll really, shouldnt seniors be based on time on NF*??
> *says everyone with under 2 k*




Yes, your right. 

I wish to amend the rules and make the minimum time on NF to 20 months


----------



## Hazu (Oct 12, 2006)

> I wish to amend the rules and make the minimum time on NF to 20 months



uh-oh 

(says person who has spent only 12 months on Nf) >___>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2006)

Hazu said:
			
		

> uh-oh
> 
> (says person who has spent only 12 months on Nf) >___>




I'm much too lazy to pull something like that off xDD

Because I'm the type of person who would want to make the amendment retroactive and rescind the senior membership status of those who don't qualify under the new rules 

Plus, I have I don't have the ability to pull something like that unilaterally, since all the decisions are made by the staff and not one person 

But if I was bored I wouldn't mind trying it


----------



## Raptor (Oct 12, 2006)

To be honest I wouldn't mind the 20 months even if I lose my seniorship.  It would make it more special.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> To be honest I wouldn't mind the 20 months even if I lose my seniorship.  It would make it more special.




And so it begins  

**


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> And so it begins
> 
> **




On equestion,that ave you have.. is that from Full metal panic?


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> On equestion,that ave you have.. is that from Full metal panic?


 
I believe it's Busou Renkin actually. heh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> On equestion,that ave you have that from Full metal panic?



Nope...

I do reccommend that you watch Full-Metal Panic, all 3 seasons, (FMP, FMP: Fumoffu, and FMP: TSR) 

Fumoffu was my fav season, because it was heavy on comedy and had me grinning from ear to ear. (although some don't consder this a real season...more like a side series)

The 1st and 3rd season are more serious in nature and packed with action, mystery, espionage, mechs and intrigue. 

*
But getting back to your question:*


The scene from my avatar is from a new anime series called *Busou Renkin*


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2006)

If I might ask, what does this mean exactly?:

"*Allow 1-2 business days.
**Or it will be updated at 4pm MST"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> If I might ask, what does this mean exactly?:
> 
> "*Allow 1-2 business days.
> **Or it will be updated at 4pm MST"




Expect at least 1-2 days before your request is accepted or denied. Sometimes we can get to it right away and other times, we might not be here to process it.  But on average, it should be dealt with within 1-2 days (excluding holidays v_v). 



> **Or it will be updated at 4pm MST"



That part most likely refers to the previous system of accepting senior members which was semi-automatic. You can disregard that part  

*edits first post*


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh, now I see. heh 
Thank you.


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2006)

aha so Busou Renkin?Seems like an worth waching anime.. =]


----------



## Raptor (Oct 12, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> And so it begins
> 
> **


You shouldn't be surprised, I always tough like that.   I always believed that the requirements for seniorship were kinda low.    You could also try to make a senior plus or something too, if you don't wanna change the senior, for those that have 2 years for example. 

Altough that wouldn't include you at the present time buddy


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 12, 2006)

2 years is a long time. >_>

I detest.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 12, 2006)

I say make a special senior membership for Apr 2005 users.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 12, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I say make a special senior membership for Apr 2005 users.


Hahahaha   That would rock my friend 

But then again I don't see it as a bad idea.   noobs, newbies, normal, senior, and senior plus type members.   A good way to regard our humble loyalty to this soul eater forum


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2006)

I have an off topic question(agein..-__-)haw can i put the signatures in the right corner like Havoc has it?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 12, 2006)

[/ RIGHT]                                       .​


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> I have an off topic question(agein..-__-)haw can i put the signatures in the right corner like Havoc has it?


 
Sig here [*/Right]​

Without the " * "​


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2006)

Umm tnx Moondoggie!!Tnx Havoc~


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2006)

Your welcome.


----------



## kire (Oct 15, 2006)

> I wish to amend the rules and make the minimum time on NF to 20 months


that would have made my quest a little simpler...now i just need a few more posts, lol :sweat


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 15, 2006)

....six & a half months....I'm finally a senior....Yeah bitch (starts rambling out loud)


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I wish to amend the rules and make the minimum time on NF to 20 months



Thats way too much, i've only spent 7 months on NF, and still struggling to become a senior, 20 monts for seniorship would displease me so much.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2006)

Do I fit the requirements for senior membership yet?


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Do I fit the requirements for senior membership yet?



I dunno you have to be a member atlest 8 months.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 16, 2006)

^wrong...it's 6 months

Renegade, you can apply for senior membership in 4 days....


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

Wut the hell. Someone negged me for that post (came out null)...


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Wut the hell. Someone negged me for that post (came out null)...



Wasnt me,ok here I'll give you a rep point so you'll be happy ;D

btw. am I he only one who sees my rank as "(unconfirmed)" O_O


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:


> Wasnt me,ok here I'll give you a rep point so you'll be happy ;D
> 
> btw. am I he only one who sees my rank as "(unconfirmed)" O_O


Nope, I also see it as (uncomfirmed). Strange...


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Nope, I also see it as (uncomfirmed). Strange...



Huh?Isn't it cool ^^ hehe..but why only me? 
Im no special member nor do i have like 40k posts or somthing...to have my ovn rank ;D


----------



## Taxman (Oct 16, 2006)

^you're not the only member going through that problem....it was caused to due the update in vbulletin a few days ago...it should return to normal in a day or two...or more...


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2006)

Some values are just fucked up, nothing else. Expect it to be repaired within a few days.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Yes, your right.
> 
> I wish to amend the rules and make the minimum time on NF to 20 months




I agree with this statement


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2006)

Aha,its ok folks,Its back to normal!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ssj3Goku said:
			
		

> Samatarou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't. ):

*would have to wait another four months* 

>__>;


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2006)

Same here if you ask me 10 month are enoght!but 6 months are even better~


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 16, 2006)

Eh. I pass the ten month quota, lol. At most, I think senior membership should be available after a year. 

At most.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 16, 2006)

Omg 20 months sounds like too much


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Yes, your right.
> 
> I wish to amend the rules and make the minimum time on NF to 20 months



I detest this!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

I say a year would suffice.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

I definitely disagree with making it 20 months. 6 is more than long enough to deserve senior membership.

On another note: esca3, you're not a senior member, so how do you have a 150x150 avatar?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 16, 2006)

the 20 month comment was a joke....-_____-...so STOP COMMENTING ON IT...

esca must have had his avy upped when staff still uploaded avys for people...now they don't.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 16, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> esca must have had his avy upped when staff still uploaded avys for people...now they don't.



I was guessing that...


----------



## escamoh (Oct 16, 2006)

Actually I uploaded it using my 1337 h4x skillz


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

esca3 said:


> Actually I uploaded it using my 1337 h4x skillz


 .


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 16, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Wut the hell. Someone negged me for that post (came out null)...



Same here, random.....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

i knew it was a joke blind but i was just hopeing


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> the 20 month comment was a joke....-_____-...so STOP COMMENTING ON IT...
> 
> esca must have had his avy upped when staff still uploaded avys for people...now they don't.



Doesn't mean we can't play along. >_>


----------



## Red (Oct 16, 2006)

what does 1337 mean....


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2006)

blindpipe said:


> what does 1337 mean....



1337 is also a variant spelling of leet.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

blindpipe said:


> what does 1337 mean....


L337 = Leet = Elite


----------



## Red (Oct 16, 2006)

So all these years I thought it ment leei


----------



## Jink (Oct 16, 2006)

Renegade said:


> L337 = Leet = Elite



That doesn't tell him what it means.


----------



## Red (Oct 16, 2006)

I know what it means now cause I'm 1337 like dat


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

Jink said:


> That doesn't tell him what it means.


Sure it does. 

Short and sweet and right to the point.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 16, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> Doesn't mean we can't play along. >_>




it just seemed overdone to me...Kira always does that joke....>___>..


xDDD


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Oct 16, 2006)

NejiTachi said:


> i also spammed this very thread in my prime


You aren't the only one.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2006)

I must be a senior now


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 18, 2006)

Sasori said:


> I must be a senior now



/sprinkles senior member fairy dust


----------



## Loki (Oct 18, 2006)

Arhh just 300 more and im in ^~^


;P


----------



## ~TR~ (Oct 18, 2006)

Yay only half a month left, and then it's 2 years ago since I've joined this forum


----------



## Loki (Oct 18, 2006)

Heeh,and you posted alot too ^^

Just like me 8 months and 700 ;_;


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 18, 2006)

7 months=1090 posts...^^


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 18, 2006)

7months = 4,317posts.


----------



## Red (Oct 18, 2006)

4months=1443


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> /sprinkles senior member fairy dust



*atchoo*

<3 thc


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2006)

Why can't I seem to get senior membership?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 18, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Why can't I seem to get senior membership?


Because you need 10 more days until you have 6 months under your belt.


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi ^_^ I think I have enough posts to be a senior member now. 

I joined April of this year... so I believe that it's been six months already.

Thus... may I become a senior? Do I need any recommendations?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 18, 2006)

Go to your user cp, and go to group memberships and turn in an app. :3


----------



## ~TR~ (Oct 19, 2006)

lol posts, I'm not even gonna start on that one . I always just read....because usually someone expresses my thoughts so it isn't nescesarry to post them
But I like it like this, I have posted some more now the last couple of months...so maybe one day I'll be a senior


----------



## call to arms (Oct 19, 2006)

You people are all insane.  How can you post so much?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Because you need 10 more days until you have 6 months under your belt.



How do you tell this stuff, ahhh oh well!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> /sprinkles senior member fairy dust



You didn't by chance "accidently" forget to tell them that the _senior member fairy dust_ is a lesser-form of anthrax which slowly, but surely, kills them over a period of months while they deal with horrid pains?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 19, 2006)

OniTasku said:


> You didn't by chance "accidently" forget to tell them that the _senior member fairy dust_ is a lesser-form of anthrax which slowly, but surely, kills them over a period of months while they deal with horrid pains?



xD

Not for Sasori. :3
I made a special batch.


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 19, 2006)

TRAMMERREX WILL EAT YOU


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> xD
> 
> Not for Sasori. :3
> I made a special batch.


I love you thc =) *hides from Vash*


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 19, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> How do you tell this stuff, ahhh oh well!


 

When you click your ScreenName, you see that your join date was 04-28-2006.
Meaning on October 28th 2006 you will have been here by a rough estimate of 6 months. And completely up to the requirements for Senior membership.

April 28th--Joined
May 28th--1 Month
June 28th--2 Months 
July 28th--3 months
August 28th--4 Months
September 28th--5 months
October 28th--6 Months

Then your a Senior. heh


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> When you click your ScreenName, you see that your join date was 04-28-2006.
> Meaning on October 28th 2006 you will have been here by a rough estimate of 6 months. And completely up to the requirements for Senior membership.
> 
> April 28th--Joined
> ...


Wait slow down with the maths 

1 comes after 2?


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 19, 2006)

Sasori said:


> Wait slow down with the maths
> 
> 1 comes after 2?


 
I'm not sure I understand your question, what do you mean?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2006)

lol nothing.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 19, 2006)

Sasori said:


> I love you thc =) *hides from Vash*



I love you too sweetie.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 19, 2006)

esca3 said:


> ^ He joined in April not October


My bad. I misread the statement. :sweat


----------



## Heroin (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey I can finlly be a senior I think?

I request to be one! >.<


----------



## Renegade (Oct 22, 2006)

Sexy Haruko Pervert said:


> Hey I can finlly be a senior I think?
> 
> I request to be one! >.<


Nope, you need two more days.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 22, 2006)

Im became a senior about 2 days ago! anyways.......Look at my awesome avy!


----------



## Renegade (Oct 22, 2006)

^ How do you make the text green for your user title?


----------



## Loki (Oct 23, 2006)

I think you need to ask an admin..Vash or someone <_< The big guyz arund here.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah thats what I did, ask Vash. It doesnt just have to be green though.Theres more colors.


----------



## Loki (Oct 23, 2006)

But i really don0t think he'll do it for evryone.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2006)

You have to be close to them *coughsexualfavourscough*


----------



## escamoh (Oct 23, 2006)

The user title seto and Haruka have are really cool


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 23, 2006)

Sasori said:


> You have to be close to them *coughsexualfavourscough*



I did nothing of the sort


----------



## Loki (Oct 23, 2006)

Look pplz im wanted!!GET ME*hides*


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Oct 23, 2006)

Just a few more posts and I'll be there.

Can't wait to upgrade to my new av =/


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 23, 2006)

Sasori said:


> You have to be close to them *coughsexualfavourscough*



blasphemy!


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 23, 2006)

Air has a noob question:

Does Blasphemy mean Bullshit?

What do the judges think of this?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2006)

^ Blasphemy usually means something that goes against the higher powers.


the hero complex said:


> blasphemy!


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 23, 2006)

Sasori said:


>



If you'll be my mod, I'll be your n00b.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2006)

Was that vash's line?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 23, 2006)

Finally, seniorship is mine.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got 3 days left


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 23, 2006)

Sasori said:


> Was that vash's line?



No.  

I'm cooler then him.


----------



## .Naptha (Oct 23, 2006)

Just a couple more posts ....


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 23, 2006)

^ Suggestion

Anime Name Games!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Oct 23, 2006)

> I just got 3 days left


You should probably apply already.


----------



## Loki (Oct 24, 2006)

Yaeh i takes 4 days.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 24, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> No.
> 
> I'm cooler then him.


Really?

I thought you was hotter


----------



## Taxman (Oct 24, 2006)

Air said:


> ^ Suggestion
> 
> Anime Name Games!



I can't wait to trash those...



Fat NIN said:


> You should probably apply already.



It won't be accepted until after the 3 days...so why bother?


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 26, 2006)

^ Go ahead it served its purpose to me.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 26, 2006)

I have 5x the post requirement ... therefore i should have 5x the PM space, and avatar size xD ...


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> I have 5x the requirement ... therefore i should have 5x the PM space, and avatar size xD ...



I don't even meet the requirements.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 26, 2006)

you were Luminary before so you did :/


----------



## escamoh (Oct 26, 2006)

Havoc do your reps count?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2006)

esca3 said:


> Havoc do your reps count?



What do you mean?


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 26, 2006)

i mean since urs neg can ur count because u fit the post but rep? Common it will take u a long time before that happens


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2006)

itachifire said:


> i mean since urs neg can ur count because u fit the post but rep? Common it will take u a long time before that happens



I'm already a senior.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 27, 2006)

Havoc said:


> What do you mean?



I'm going to guess that the question is if you rep someone...does it actually give points or is it a null rep...since if you have red rep...you can only give nulls...


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2006)

It gives out nulls.

*looks for Havocs rep*

*realises this guy never reps *


----------



## escamoh (Oct 27, 2006)

I applied for seniorship yesterday, just wondering how long it takes to accept?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2006)

Close your eyes and count to 69.

Tell me when you've done that.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok done!

Am I senior now?


----------



## Raptor (Oct 27, 2006)

If your lucky today.   Samatarou and Cham are the ones who look up to that...  or at least they did before, now I don't know


----------



## Havoc (Oct 27, 2006)

Sasori said:


> It gives out nulls.
> 
> *looks for Havocs rep*
> 
> *realises this guy never reps *



LOL                      .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2006)

Raptor said:


> If your lucky today.   Samatarou and Cham are the ones who look up to that...  or at least they did before, now I don't know



I'm on a mental vacation, check back tommorrow


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2006)

esca3 said:


> Ok done!
> 
> Am I senior now?


Now you have to do the same, but hopping on one foot.

Tell me when your done.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 27, 2006)

Alright finished!

@Samatarou, does this mean I'll be a senior tommorow?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 27, 2006)

This one is for more PM space and bigger pics. 

It's about time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2006)

esca3 said:


> Alright finished!
> 
> @Samatarou, does this mean I'll be a senior tommorow?




Check your usercp...and you'll know O_O


----------



## escamoh (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks so much man!


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 27, 2006)

Post and reputation requirement reached, now to wait until December. ^^

I remember seeing a 1000 posts FC, if it's still around, anyone have a link?


----------



## Neji (Oct 27, 2006)

good job esca


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 27, 2006)

Will you congratulate me when I become a senior Neji?


----------



## escamoh (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Neji


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats esca


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ahh finally Im a senior! Now I got my cool new 150 x 150 ava!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 28, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, how many SM are there now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Just out of curiousity, how many SM are there now?




There at least 271 SM members at the moment


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 28, 2006)

Thnx for the info Kira~ But wowzer .. i was expecting the number to be in the 1000's


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 28, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Thnx for the info Kira~ But wowzer .. i was expecting the number to be in the 1000's



Actually so did I since this place has a huge amount of members.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 28, 2006)

So the percent of SM in the forum is 0.39%


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 28, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> So the percent of SM in the forum is 0.39%



Wow...that just goes to show how many people either make an account and don't bother with it...or don't post much and just left the forums. =/


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 28, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Wow...that just goes to show how many people either make an account and don't bother with it...or don't post much and just left the forums. =/



Or...it could be that it is actually hard to obtain it~ 

xD


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 28, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Or...it could be that it is actually hard to obtain it~
> 
> xD



and i thought it was hard getting it with the old requirements


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 28, 2006)

lol if it was teh old requirement ... the percentage would be like 0.10% ? *shrugs =P


----------



## escamoh (Oct 28, 2006)

What was the old requirement again?

Like 2k posts and 1 year right?


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2006)

When senior members was created, there were a total of 24.


> Like 2k posts and 1 year right?


2k, 4 months, and 3000 rep.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 28, 2006)

Blue said:


> When senior members was created, there were a total of 24.
> 
> 2k, 4 months, and 3000 rep.



ZOMG Blue is here!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 28, 2006)

Ah Blue! The person who proposed the SM idea? :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Thnx for the info Kira~ But wowzer .. i was expecting the number to be in the 1000's



No prob. and the number increased to 272 now. Another member just gained their wings O_O


----------



## escamoh (Oct 28, 2006)

Whoa just 4 months?

I thought it was 1 year


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be waiting for the next 2 months in a corner for Senior Membership.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 28, 2006)

@ Waffletime!

Whee!  Seniorify me! 

You know, a lot of people don't get SM because they prefer the fanclubs.  That's why it took me so long to finally get it.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 28, 2006)

I still think the senior membership is too easy to get now =/


----------



## Renegade (Oct 28, 2006)

Cyhiraeth said:


> @ Waffletime!
> 
> Whee!  Seniorify me!
> 
> You know, a lot of people don't get SM because they prefer the fanclubs.  That's why it took me so long to finally get it.


Yeh, if the posts I made in the fanclub section counted, i'd be at around triple the post count I have now.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah... I'd have about 5000.  At least.  And for about 5 months I had taken a break from the manga and only occasionally checked any thread. 

The sad thing is I've had a lot more meaningful conversation in the fanclubs then in some of the forums that count.


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Ah Blue! The person who proposed the SM idea? :3



Actually MechaTC had the original idea. I had to look it up, that was a loooooooong time ago.


----------



## Loki (Oct 29, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Yeh, if the posts I made in the fanclub section counted, i'd be at around triple the post count I have now.



Jah i'd have arunde 900 posts if it where for the FC. ^~^


----------



## martryn (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG!  If FC posts counted I'd have like... 1 billion posts!  Cause, like, I already own 2 dozen FCs alone!  Wow!  I'm the coolest!  

But... FC posts don't count, so shut up about it already and be thankful the requirements are as easy as they are to get in.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 29, 2006)

^Lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2006)

Raptor said:


> I still think the senior membership is too easy to get now =/



*wholeheartily agrees*


----------



## Danchou (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't. I've been a member of this board for much over a year now and I've only received Senior Membership this past week. If you aren't an avid poster, it's far from easy to obtain.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 29, 2006)

Who was it that wanted to lower it to 1k?


----------



## Jink (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't think senior membership is to easy to get. The person still has to wait 6 months.


----------



## Neji (Oct 29, 2006)

i wshi i wuz senoir mmber


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 29, 2006)

NejiTachi said:


> i wshi i wuz senoir mmber


Where can i post?


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 30, 2006)

Sophomore said:


> I don't. I've been a member of this board for much over a year now and I've only received Senior Membership this past week.If you aren't an avid poster, it's far from easy to obtain.


I completely agree, ppl who live on NF, like Samatarou with 40k+ posts or 60+ posts a day need to chill wit this "Senior is too easy" bullshit. WE HAVE LIVES OUTSIDE NF!!!



Chatulio said:


> Who was it that wanted to lower it to 1k?



me.


----------



## Dave (Oct 30, 2006)

im almost a senior member....just 4 more months


----------



## Havoc (Oct 30, 2006)

I think all senior members should be my slaves.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Raptor (Oct 30, 2006)

martryn said:


> OMG!  If FC posts counted I'd have like... 1 billion posts!  Cause, like, I already own 2 dozen FCs alone!  Wow!  I'm the coolest!
> 
> But... FC posts don't count, so shut up about it already and be thankful the requirements are as easy as they are to get in.



quoted for the truth 



Samatarou said:


> *wholeheartily agrees*



Welll it's not our forum.  Nothing we can do >.>   A senior plus would be great but that's just a distant dream ;_;



Havoc said:


> I think all senior members should be my slaves.  What do you guys think?



That you'll never get the fc you want if you keep it up >.>


----------



## Havoc (Oct 30, 2006)

Raptor said:


> That you'll never get the fc you want if you keep it up >.>



Well you wouldn't be my slave, and I'd probably give you a couple to use.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 30, 2006)

Hahahaha    Well I hope you reach your dream one day my friend


----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 30, 2006)

So I fill one requrement.. guess which one. 

I need a lot of posts >:/

(Good idea though I suppose!)


----------



## martryn (Oct 30, 2006)

> Well you wouldn't be my slave, and I'd probably give you a couple to use.



I'd join then. 



> So I fill one requrement.. guess which one.



You joined, forgot you did, and only recently remembered?  Ha ha ha!


----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, kinda. I posted for a few days, then I totaly forgot about it. Oh wow, that was more then a year ago


----------



## martryn (Oct 30, 2006)

> Well, kinda. I posted for a few days, then I totaly forgot about it. Oh wow, that was more then a year ago



Ha ha, this forum is great.  You should really try posting here for a while.  Join some FCs and meet some friends.  You'll find you like the forum more than you'd think possible.


----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 30, 2006)

Cheers. 

Where can one find the Fan Clubs then? (I actually think I joined a Hinata fanclub once upon a time  )


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome back. 

Fanclubs:

*Birthday Gifts*

And yes you did join the hinata FC. heh

376-Orcishhuman
377-Batanga
378-Senmou
379-Piss-Munk
380-Advent_Children
381-erein
382-Ai_Hyuuga

*Birthday Gifts*


----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 30, 2006)

Cheers again.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmmm.  How long is it supposed to take to get made a senior member?  I applied about... 40 hours ago now, I think.  Or I can't count.  My PM box is about to implode.


----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 30, 2006)

You could always delete them.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 30, 2006)

Cham and Samatarou are the ones who look after that, just be patient, since it's mostly a free service that most people who have it don't deserve it either >.>


----------



## Saurus (Oct 30, 2006)

yes it took about 3-4 days before my request was approved


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2006)

Cyhiraeth said:


> Hmmm.  How long is it supposed to take to get made a senior member?  I applied about... 40 hours ago now, I think.  Or I can't count.  My PM box is about to implode.



Check the front page, it has the typical estimate. 

Try here

although it could sometimes take longer, 24-48 hours is about normal. 

I guess I could check now


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 30, 2006)

Piss-Munk said:


> You could always delete them.



I have been.   I think I should go cull my outbox, though.  That seems to be the problem.

And thank you, Samatarou. <3


----------



## escamoh (Nov 10, 2006)

> That seems to be the problem.


Yup.           **


----------



## Snickers (Nov 10, 2006)

Why is my avatar remaining small


----------



## Neji (Nov 10, 2006)

^ its 150*112


----------



## Snickers (Nov 10, 2006)

I know.

I just wanted something I could complain about


----------



## Loki (Nov 11, 2006)

60 posts more for me.. ^^


----------



## Dave (Nov 11, 2006)

(>^_^)> 3 more months for me <(^_^<)


----------



## Loki (Nov 12, 2006)

so there i made my mambership request,hope i'll be in soon


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2006)

Saurus said:


> yes it took about 3-4 days before my request was approved


It took me 6 months before my request was approved


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow.....it took me less than 24hours.....lucky me


----------



## Hazu (Nov 12, 2006)

.....oh ?


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah........................


----------



## ultima (Nov 12, 2006)

how do you get rep points


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 12, 2006)

ultima said:


> how do you get rep points


 

Other members give you rep points.

You get them by helping and contributing to the forum and members.
Meaning helping out when someone has a problem, making people laugh, coming up with good theories. etc.

But someone giving you rep is not a obligation.

One thing you should never do is ask for reps, because that could land you a neg rep.

For more on Rep:

Chamcham Trigger


----------



## Loki (Nov 13, 2006)

yey*Im in hehe XDD


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 13, 2006)

Yay new blood >


----------



## Loki (Nov 13, 2006)

lol its awsome to have such a big ave..huh cool XDD


----------



## Molntuss (Nov 13, 2006)

iiiiii hi friends!!!!


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm senior yay^_^


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 13, 2006)

Me too, lets party!!!! NOT!!


Anyone see Borat yet?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Nov 18, 2006)

Still waiting for approval . Let me know when Its approved, thanks .

~ KC


----------



## Sakura (Nov 19, 2006)

I guess I'm already a few posts into my senior member-ness.


----------



## Loki (Nov 19, 2006)

Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 19, 2006)

Yea. I've got all those. ^^ 

May I?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm a senior xD For some time now but whateva Let's party  lol


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2006)

3,000 rep points.  Heh.  Hard, that one. That's 500 points a month.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 19, 2006)

martyn: the anti mod/admin fc still exists? lol


----------



## Loki (Nov 19, 2006)

Lynxe said:


> Yea. I've got all those. ^^
> 
> May I?



yap..you just make a request


----------



## Sakura (Nov 19, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> yap..you just make a request



Goody-oh's. ^^


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2006)

> martyn: the anti mod/admin fc still exists? lol



Hell's yeah, bitch!  Join today!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 19, 2006)

^Give me link please


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

raziu said:


> ^Give me link please



this


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks Samatarou;]


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2006)

Don't trust it!  Any link from a smod is a gateway from your soul straight to hell (which would be the Blender).


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 19, 2006)

Too late;/ I'm so naive;p


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

martryn said:


> Don't trust it!  Any link from a smod is a gateway from your soul straight to hell (which would be the Blender).




And I was so close


----------



## Kero-Chan (Nov 19, 2006)

Do I count yet? O.o?


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes you do  *more new blood >=D*


----------



## Kero-Chan (Nov 21, 2006)

No, I dont lol. They declined it .


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 22, 2006)

^Look at your join date...You're not 6 months in here


----------



## Loki (Nov 22, 2006)

if thats true,then you should be able to become a senior..mhm its kinda wired,you need 3000 rep points as well..look if you got tham.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 25, 2006)

damn it....I've got almost every qualification....except that I gotta wait two more months...


----------



## Mojim (Nov 25, 2006)

^ Be patience my friend.Your time will come eventually ^^


----------



## Sakura (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm waiting for my avy size to expand. D:

[/] 1000 posts minimum
[/] 3000 reps minimum
[/] 6 months join date


----------



## Sasori (Nov 25, 2006)

lol I thought you was alreadii a senior.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 25, 2006)

Sasori said:


> lol I thought you was alreadii a senior.



You are alreadii a senior, but I'm supposed to be a senior, but I'm not a senior yet, and I'm waiting to be a senior, because I can be a senior.

So yea.


----------



## Loki (Nov 25, 2006)

So you made a senior membershi request?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

Sakura said:


> You are alreadii a senior, but I'm supposed to be a senior, but I'm not a senior yet, and I'm waiting to be a senior, because I can be a senior.
> 
> So yea.



Remember to follow these instructions when requesting membership:

_massive list_


----------



## Serp (Nov 26, 2006)

IM pissed i wanna be senior but i DONT wanna go around spamming  
or posting random bullshit


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 26, 2006)

You don't have to spam just go to places and post pretty soon you'll have enough.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 27, 2006)

@Samatarou: Thank you so much. Apologies for being the doofus.
@Serpentious: Spam? Don't count on it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 27, 2006)

Serpentious said:


> IM pissed i wanna be senior but i dont wanna go around spamming



Spam posts get deleted by the mods....so don't count on doing that...


----------



## Dave (Nov 27, 2006)

CRAP...zaxxon is catching up...MUST DEFENT BASE!!!!!
--
oh and yes spam does the post count no good.......HAVE FUN POSTING


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 27, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> CRAP...zaxxon is catching up...MUST DEFENT BASE!!!!!
> --
> oh and yes spam does the post count no good.......HAVE FUN POSTING



hehe....you made me ROTFL my waffles....


----------



## Serp (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been on here for over a year i think i know that spam gets deleted,thats why i sed im not spammin  
and i also count random bullshit threads as spam threads


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 27, 2006)

*is finally a senior*


----------



## escamoh (Nov 27, 2006)

CONGRATZ BOOTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neji (Nov 27, 2006)

i own this thread


----------



## Azurite (Nov 27, 2006)

I have over 1000 posts!


----------



## Sakura (Nov 28, 2006)

Woot. I'm a senior member now. <333


----------



## Loki (Nov 28, 2006)

yeey*Sakura-chan ^_^ welcome! =P


----------



## Smoke (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet im a senior member

do you guys know how to get colored user titles?


----------



## escamoh (Nov 29, 2006)

^ yea you gotta sleep with a mod


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2006)

Schecter said:


> sweet im a senior member
> 
> do you guys know how to get colored user titles?



You have to ask a admin.



esca said:


> ^ yea you gotta sleep with a mod


Shhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 29, 2006)

esca said:


> ^ yea you gotta sleep with a mod



Psh. Talking from experience?


----------



## Loki (Nov 29, 2006)

esca said:


> ^ yea you gotta sleep with a mod



why with a mod?Thay can't give you the colered custom. :amazed


----------



## Mojim (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok since i will become senior in one week more (i think),how do i apply to become one.I forgot how to do it :sweat


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 2, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Ok since i will become senior in one week more (i think),how do i apply to become one.I forgot how to do it :sweat


Here, Azim.


----------



## Waffletime! (Dec 2, 2006)

Make me a senior member tomorrow, please?


----------



## escamoh (Dec 2, 2006)

waffles gonna be a senior member


----------



## Sayo (Dec 2, 2006)

Stop!, waffletime?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2006)

Sayo said:


> Stop!, waffletime?



bix nood @.@


----------



## Sakura (Dec 2, 2006)

Waffletime! said:


> Make me a senior member tomorrow, please?



DIY. Check out the first post.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 2, 2006)

wwwwwweeeeeelllllllllll......1 more month to go..... ..... .......


----------



## Waffletime! (Dec 6, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR MAKING ME A SENIOR MEMBER!


----------



## Neji (Dec 6, 2006)

oh shit what a cool ava/sig


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 6, 2006)

Waffletime! said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR MAKING ME A SENIOR MEMBER!



that *is* a cool ava/sig....


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

WOOT!! ,I'm a senior ^^



			
				Waffletime said:
			
		

> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR MAKING ME A SENIOR MEMBER!


Same here 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2006)

Fucking noobs are SM....wtf  

*TIME PARADOX!! *


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

^.................:can


----------



## Squire of Fate (Dec 7, 2006)

Senior membership gives you wiiiings!! <3333


----------



## RodMack (Dec 7, 2006)

Kakihara said:


> *TIME PARADOX!! *


No, it's a...

*PIME TARADOX!!*


----------



## Yosha (Dec 26, 2006)

finally senior membership!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 26, 2006)

A couple more days


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

I signed up 2 years ago and I'm still not a Senior Member?

*REPENT!*

i guess i need about 870+ posts to be eligible. Can't blame me for not posting one liners all day.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 27, 2006)

ssssoooooo......cccclllllooooossssseeeeee


----------



## XShinobi~ANBUX (Dec 27, 2006)

Lolz, I thought it was for people over 50 literally.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Dec 27, 2006)

I need about 600 more posts and 2500 more rep so i am still a long ways off.......


----------



## martryn (Dec 27, 2006)

I still think this entire Senior Membership thing is a joke.  I think they made it easier to become one once some of the newer smods and mods realized that they had friends no where close to being able to apply.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 27, 2006)

ya, but that is a strange way todo it.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2006)

martryn said:


> I still think this entire Senior Membership thing is a joke.  I think they made it easier to become one once some of the newer smods and mods realized that they had friends no where close to being able to apply.



If it were up to me, I'd set the requirements at:

3000 posts 
150,000 rep points
1 year (minimum) membership

Then again, I'm an extremist.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Im a senior  Yay for me. 150,000 rep points, Oh geez, thats a long way to go . But I hope im staying a senior once or if they do change the requirements.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> Im a senior  Yay for me. 150,000 rep points, Oh geez, thats a long way to go . But I hope im staying a senior once or if they do change the requirements.



Senior membership isn't something that's retroactive. In other words, if you're a senior member, then there's little reason to take it away from you. If there were changes, it would apply to those who haven't attained senior membership.

And I don't for see any changes in the requirements, so there's nothing really to worry about.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Senior membership isn't something that's retroactive. In other words, if you're a senior member, then there's little reason to take it away from you. If there were changes, it would apply to those who haven't attained senior membership.
> 
> And I don't for see any changes in the requirements, so there's nothing really to worry about.


Yep , even if they do change the requirements, the United States constitution also has a law saying if you did a crime before the it was declared a crime, you cannot be punished .

Yay for me.
.... come on people, party with me.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I was finally able to apply for senior membership yesterday.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2006)

Seniors are losers!  *runs away*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 28, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Seniors are losers!  *runs away*



And you are ignorant.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a question about the avy file size :sweat

Is there any possible way to have an avy gif over 341 kb for SM?...


----------



## Mojim (Dec 29, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Seniors are losers!  *runs away*


and you're back


----------



## Raptor (Dec 29, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Seniors are losers!  *runs away*



You are a senior though   and of the April 2005 gen 




Captain Pip said:


> I have a question about the avy file size
> 
> Is there any possible way to have an avy gif over 341 kb for SM?...



Just for the staff   A while ago mods could upload them for you, but I heard they can't anymore


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 29, 2006)

Robin said:


> Just for the staff   A while ago mods could upload them for you, but I heard they can't anymore



Aww, shucks... Hope they increase the limit soon


----------



## Deranged (Dec 29, 2006)

Just requested, dont know why i didn't do so a while back


----------



## Yosha (Dec 29, 2006)

no!!!Havoc is banned again!


----------



## Neji (Dec 29, 2006)

> Just for the staff  A while ago mods could upload them for you, but I heard they can't anymore


 
they can, they just won't


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 29, 2006)

Neji said:


> they can, they just won't



Nani?! *thinks of a way to bribe mods


----------



## geG (Dec 29, 2006)

Woot, just requested.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm allowed to apply right after new year's right? 


EDIT: And now, I've just put out a request....


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2007)

ooooo.....I hope it comes.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2007)

Captain Pip said:


> Nani?! *thinks of a way to bribe mods



nude female member pics will do just fine


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> nude female member pics will do just fine



...... *thinks of a girl that would give me nude pics of herself


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2007)

So I just sent out a request......how do I know if it was accepted or not?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2007)

I bet they would kira.....but I wonder about your intentions.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 1, 2007)

Zaxxon said:


> So I just sent out a request......how do I know if it was accepted or not?


It says in your link to your profile and the page where you requested it shows you are a current member of it now.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2007)

Kero-Chan said:


> It says in your link to your profile and the page where you requested it shows you are a current member of it now.



so....ummmm.....about 1 to 2 business days then?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 1, 2007)

Or in 2 seconds if your impatient and IM/Message/PM or whatever a mod that controls it. . Or you can wait a day, not that long.

Also, Please spoiler tag 2 more times, half and half of your sig, its real big.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2007)

Kero-Chan said:


> Also, Please spoiler tag 2 more times, half and half of your sig, its real big.



LOL.....how's this!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2007)

Zaxxon said:


> So I just sent out a request......how do I know if it was accepted or not?



It's kind of a moot point for the time being. You're join date was on the 26th, so in other words, January 26th is officially 6 months.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It's kind of a moot point for the time being. You're join date was on the 26th, so in other words, January 26th is officially 6 months.



well, thanks for reminding me the exact date...... 


(I had forgotten..... )


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 1, 2007)

Zaxxon said:


> well, thanks for reminding me the exact date......
> 
> 
> (I had forgotten..... )


Yep, Thanks .


----------



## Red (Jan 3, 2007)

I sent a request,How do i know i've been accepted?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 11, 2007)

Im a senior Member


----------



## Tazmo? (Jan 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If it were up to me, I'd set the requirements at:
> 
> 3000 posts
> 150,000 rep points
> ...



 IMO I'd do it the same way too, except the rep because of this damn new rep system.


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2007)

Naw, I'd do it like that as well.  The new rep system would take longer to achieve, but still, they have a year's time to do it, so...


----------



## Konoha (Jan 12, 2007)

umm hi senior members just wanna ask you guys whats the largest avatar are accepted ?


----------



## Spike (Jan 12, 2007)

150 x 150, for regular members. The S-mods and admins sometimes have larger avatars.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2007)

1028 x 1600


----------



## Konoha (Jan 12, 2007)

i dont know dude but i've a member not mod or s-mod or admin etc it's only a senior member got 220 x 150 picture


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 15, 2007)

As of today, I now have over 1000 posts... and I've been a member since April, so... am I a senior member now?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 15, 2007)

LOL^^ you gotta wait 6 months im gonna complete my 6 months in 2nd march


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2007)

Lady-Azura said:


> As of today, I now have over 1000 posts... and I've been a member since April, so... am I a senior member now?



Did you apply for senior membership yet? 

I haven't had a chance to go through the requests today.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 15, 2007)

^ Just did.


----------



## Dave (Jan 17, 2007)

wait, do i become a senior member on the 20th of this month, or febuary????
im confuzed


----------



## JJninja2013 (Jan 18, 2007)

I still have a long way to go  
however, I still haven't figured out how to give rep points or neg reps


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 18, 2007)

Read the FAQ, things related to that topic are there.


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2007)

i know its six months but do you count agaust of when i joined or not?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2007)

Axel said:


> i know its six months but do you count agaust of when i joined or not?



Not sure if Cham does, but I don't


----------



## Roy (Jan 18, 2007)

^ why is your avy so long? 

lol


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2007)

thas is confuzing


----------



## Raptor (Jan 18, 2007)

JJninja2013 said:


> I still have a long way to go
> however, I still haven't figured out how to give rep points or neg reps




Start by getting 50 posts    after that you can rep with the second button under your name.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2007)

Roy said:


> ^ why is your avy so long?
> 
> lol



Because Melissa Mao demands it


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

A better question about your avy: are you a perverted as I think?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2007)

My avatar's perverted? All I see is two girls fighting


----------



## Bishop (Jan 28, 2007)

The one in the black is a girl?! Big surprise.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

Bishop said:


> The one in the black is a girl?! Big surprise.



I guess girls with short hair confuses people with their gender


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 28, 2007)

I almost forgot.....:amazed 


Thank you, however made me a senior member!!!


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 28, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I guess girls with short hair confuses people with their gender



Just like boys with long hair.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaxxon said:


> I almost forgot.....:amazed
> 
> 
> Thank you, however made me a senior member!!!


You are? 

I must have made a mistake.

*removes*

I kid, I kid xDDD



Lady-Azura said:


> Just like boys with long hair.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 29, 2007)

From your words, i sense its a trap... but after so much anime desensitising, it just doesnt matter anymore XD


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 29, 2007)

Is that supposed to be a boy or a girl? 

I think it's a girl.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

It never hurts to see KY's avy replay over and over again. :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2007)

Lady-Azura said:


> Is that supposed to be a boy or a girl?
> 
> I think it's a girl.



Jun is pure love  

and is in fact a B-O-Y 




Sakura said:


> It never hurts to see KY's avy replay over and over again. :3



This has been the longest length of time I have gone without changing my avatar. I guess that says a great deal regarding how I feel about that scene


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

It's a boy - that's why it hurt there. 

That's awesome! It went on for so long that it's actually enjoyable to watch repeatedly. :3


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Jun is pure love
> 
> and is in fact a B-O-Y



Or is it...?:amazed

Aha, just kidding... just making sure.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 29, 2007)

It never really mattered, a little yoai wouldnt have hurt me...  or some quasi-yuri/het :S

Another one who really confused the heck out of me was Mizuho... i kept on forgetting he was a boy, even though that was the main emphasis of the show... It sort of says how much i've been desensitised ive become D:

Although, it gave me loads more yuri vibes


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2007)

Trap Trinity

Mizuho--Jun--Bridget


----------



## Deranged (Jan 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Trap Trinity
> 
> Mizuho--Jun--Bridget



Bridget!? I feel so very out of the loop.. which is very weird... 

**

No one dare quote me...


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> This has been the longest length of time I have gone without changing my avatar. I guess that says a great deal regarding how I feel about that scene


If you change your avy, I'm sure a lot of members will be in shock...depending on what you change it to...


----------



## Deranged (Jan 29, 2007)

it better be something overly eechi... it's just not the same without


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2007)

Deranged said:


> Bridget!? I feel so very out of the loop.. which is very weird...
> 
> **
> 
> No one dare quote me...





)


----------



## Deranged (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you XD

Is it weird that them being traps does nothing at all to me... *admires*


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 30, 2007)

^ The maid-ish looking character in your sig is so adorable!


----------



## Deranged (Jan 30, 2007)

Why yes... yes she is... XD

<3's Kohaku


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Jan 30, 2007)

2000 more rep points and 400 posts and I'm in.


----------



## whitecrowz (Feb 1, 2007)

large avy here I come


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2007)

i've got a long long way to go b4 im in!


----------



## Konoha (Feb 1, 2007)

whitecrowz said:


> large avy here I come


 i envy you  congratulations i gotta wait exactly whole month


----------



## Spell (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like I'm in. Yay -_-


----------



## Hagen (Feb 2, 2007)

I became a senior member today

Now i'll be a cocky elitist with all the newcomers

j/k


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 2, 2007)

My god where has this thread gone to >_<

Feels like home lol


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 2, 2007)

Damn it >_< Just about one more week to go


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought you were a senior member already >.>


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 2, 2007)

lol, nope...I've joined in August so I have to wait for 6 months afterwards..which then I can apply for SM :sweat

Oh, well...I'm almost there XD


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2007)

well one week isint that long :amsue


----------



## martryn (Feb 2, 2007)

I had this thread confused with the FLT until I started reading about how people wanted in.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 2, 2007)

wow talking about posting alot :S

2000+ posts under 6 months... damn
Although i know someone who managed to beat that... I'm not going to say names but he know that i'm talking about him


----------



## sj2k (Feb 2, 2007)

lol, do I win 

Sigh, the gap year.  Yeah, its nice to have it off.  Yeah, I had reasons for taking it, and they were good ones, but it still is a little lonely with all my friends spread out around the coutnry, and no one my age near me, since I am not at college yet.  Next year will be different, since I will be at college now, but as for now...

However, I know the answer is no, but I figured I may as well ask.

3,000+ posts

and 10,000+ rep

can we make that an alternate requirment, lol

I don't want to wait 6 months


----------



## Deranged (Feb 2, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> wow talking about posting alot :S
> 
> 2000+ posts under 6 months... damn
> Although i know someone who managed to beat that... I'm not going to say names but he know that i'm talking about him



I would be mad but its the truth... honestly, it had really slowed down since just before i was eligible for seniors actually :S strangely ive done less than a hundred posts in the last 6 months XD


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Feb 5, 2007)

1266 rep points,almost half way to 3000.


----------



## Loki (Feb 5, 2007)

sj2k said:


> However, I know the answer is no, but I figured I may as well ask.
> 
> 3,000+ posts
> 
> ...



I think its good as it is now. ;P


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2007)

> 3,000+ posts
> 
> and 10,000+ rep
> 
> ...



Are you trying to brag?  It's senior membership based mainly on the join date.  You're no where near senior, and people who joined just six months ago aren't really senior members yet either.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a question. When did the senior member requirement go from 2000 posts to 1000 posts?


----------



## Birkin (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm getting close  Got enough rep and join date is a while ago really.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2007)

Nearly. ^^

And your rep?


----------



## Birkin (Feb 5, 2007)

My rep is currently at 10005


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2007)

Yay. <3333


----------



## Birkin (Feb 5, 2007)

Wanna be my farmbot and make me posts?


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 5, 2007)

Infinite_Justice said:


> Wanna be my farmbot and make me posts?



go away...  now...


----------



## Countach (Feb 5, 2007)

crazy seniors


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 6, 2007)

Woot woot! I can apply for SM now


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats, Pimp! 

Only 4 more days of waiting before I can apply


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Feb 6, 2007)

6 more days for me. :3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 6, 2007)

Thnx, C9 ^^

Yes, we shall all rise to the top 

@Linku: oh, wow..you're almost there too XD


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 6, 2007)

2,647 posts

10,181 rep points

6 more weeks to go...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 6, 2007)

haha, *pats Mortalis on the back

it's easy to get rep and posts, but you have to wait for a while XD

Don't worry..you'll get there soon ^^


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 6, 2007)

The posts was actually the hardest part of it for me - I just hit 1,000 two or three days ago. D:


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 6, 2007)

Hyou-ri said:


> The posts was actually the hardest part of it for me - I just hit 1,000 two or three days ago. D:



Posts were easy for me (I'm an OB'er so I make about 30+ posts a day currently).

@Pip: Thankyou.


----------



## Dre (Feb 6, 2007)

on my way there......


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Since I'm sometimes not on often, I found the posts harder to get. =/


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2007)

posting was the easiest part for me >.>

I mean I already had enough rep to join the SM in just one month of me being here but the posting did take me a little while


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2007)

For those who applied:

Everyone who have registered on or before August 8, 2006 and have met the other two requirements have just been granted senior membership.


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats pip your finally a senior member 

lol


----------



## Bishop (Feb 8, 2007)

What does the senior member membership offer besides more avatar space?


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2007)

> What does the senior member membership offer besides more avatar space?



Larger PM box and bragging rights.  It's crap, in my opinion.  I think they should open up a Senior member subforum, or even have a Senior Member version of all the regular forums, making them subforums only accessible by senior members, or... something cool like that.


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 8, 2007)

they should also make the senior members harder to get since the forums have been around so long.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 8, 2007)

there should be a graduation ceremony


----------



## Bishop (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Senior members should have a bigger selection of skins. Right now there are only two color schemes to select:Naruto orange and sasuke blue. They should make more colors (GRAY..and other colors) for SM.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 8, 2007)

Martryn, maybe there should be more than one level then.  They want to give people more space, but maybe there should be osmething else as well.

When would you say people are senior members?  Not in terms of getting space, but in terms of getting here.

Or maybe there should be a secret sub forum that only people the mods like get invited too.

Or maybe there is, and I don't know about it



I WANT IN

Yes, this is most likely a conspiracy theory, but that won't stop me


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2007)

martryn said:


> Larger PM box and bragging rights.  It's crap, in my opinion.  I think they should open up a Senior member subforum, or even have a Senior Member version of all the regular forums, making them subforums only accessible by senior members, or... something cool like that.



thats actually not a bad idea.. but I doubt it'll ever happen D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Or maybe there should be a secret sub forum that only people the mods like get invited too.
> 
> *Or maybe there is*, and I don't know about it



 **


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 8, 2007)

ive seen the hokage residence only 3 times


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2007)

*wants to be invited* D:

XD


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Martryn, maybe there should be more than one level then. They want to give people more space, but maybe there should be osmething else as well.
> 
> When would you say people are senior members? Not in terms of getting space, but in terms of getting here.
> 
> ...


 
Everything is a conspiracy.

Besides, with 80 thousand members, it can get quite confusing.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 8, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> For those who applied:
> 
> Everyone who have registered on or before August 8, 2006 and have met the other two requirements have just been granted senior membership.



Awesome, thankies 



Roy said:


> congrats pip your finally a senior member
> 
> lol



Yesh, it's finally happening!  I'm so happy that I won't ever kill you  

NOT! MUAHAHA!


----------



## Countach (Feb 8, 2007)

crazy seniors


----------



## sj2k (Feb 8, 2007)

I KNEW IT.

I WANT IN KIRA!

You can't keep me out forever!


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Feb 10, 2007)

I got 2009 rep points,all i need is 3000.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2007)

sj2k said:


> I KNEW IT.
> 
> I WANT IN KIRA!
> 
> You can't keep me out forever!



I'll let you in the moment I get an invite, because even I don't have the right criteria to enter


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

w00t finally im a senior member  

thnaks for letting me in to whoever accepted my invite


----------



## Bishop (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, how cn I get in. I WANT IN!!!!!!!

I registered three days ago. I hve to wait til march but sheesh...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Wow, how cn I get in. I WANT IN!!!!!!!
> 
> I registered three days ago. I hve to wait til march but sheesh...



Blame all the Bureaucratic red tape and that pesky 6 month rule  

Your application wasn't rejected...it's just in limbo


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 10, 2007)

Whoo, today I can apply for seniorship! 

...I just have no idea what I should write in the "request reason" box. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2007)

Hyou-ri said:


> Whoo, today I can apply for seniorship!
> 
> ...I just have no idea what I should write in the "request reason" box. xD



"Let me In"


----------



## Bishop (Feb 10, 2007)

^Kira, why can't YOU get in? You meet all of the displayed requires. And it saysyou are a group leader.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 10, 2007)

Kira can't get into the special sub forum that is a secret.  In fact, it is so exlusive, I don't think anyone is in yet.  But kira will give me an invite when he gets in.  Its a conspiracy so secret, that even the members of the conspiracy (like kira) don't know they are part of it.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 10, 2007)

I will admit Fro day 45 I have always suspected this type of organization. I was tracking them down in the forums and came with just a few things. Kira, ca you sen me an invite if you get in? I know I may not seem like much with a 90x90 avatar and all but I can go far, soar like an eagle.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Kira can't get into the special sub forum that is a secret.  In fact, it is so exlusive, I don't think anyone is in yet.  But kira will give me an invite when he gets in.  Its a conspiracy so secret, that even the members of the conspiracy (like kira) don't know they are part of it.


And now we know why a series like "Welcome to the NHK" was so damn popular  

Once I rage (and ultimately win) my battle against this secret establishment that not even NF staff is aware of...you will be one of the first new members of this shining new society  



Bishop said:


> I will admit Fro day 45 I have always suspected this type of organization. I was tracking them down in the forums and came with just a few things. Kira, ca you sen me an invite if you get in? I know I may not seem like much with a 90x90 avatar and all but I can go far, soar like an eagle.


Awesome...I dub you Neo Crow-kun. 

You seem to have the spirit and attitude needed to be the future Sky King


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

I just love everything about Kira. All the posts, his sig, his avatar, it is great.  :-D


----------



## Fang (Feb 10, 2007)

*Wants to be a senior member*

Kisame ftw.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 11, 2007)

> Once I rage (and ultimately win) my battle against this secret establishment that not even NF staff is aware of...you will be one of the first new members of this shining new society



now for the hard question.  How do you beat yourself?

I don't know.  But I do know something.  We will prevail


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 11, 2007)

So close, yet so far v___v


----------



## Dave (Feb 11, 2007)

omg 9 days left till i become senior member


----------



## Konoha (Feb 11, 2007)

Weeks left


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 11, 2007)

After a year and some months, I'm finally qualified xDD


----------



## Twizted (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats Mia! Now you just need to apply and wait. :/


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2007)

Well hopefully I get my answer soon.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2007)

Please wait 4 - 14 days for delivery. There will be a service charge of 20 cham dollars though


----------



## Twizted (Feb 12, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Please wait 4 - 14 days for delivery. There will be a service charge of 20 cham dollars though



20 Chams? Why, back in my day we had to walk fifteen miles a day in the snow, uphill both ways, just to get to work day in and day out. We'd scarcely see 20 Chams in a week.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2007)

The market is rising you have to keep up witht he times old timer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2007)

Just went through the senior membership and Bathouse requests. For those who were approved congrats and have fun...for those who didn't well...ummh...tough luck


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 12, 2007)

Wtf Kira, it's like everytime i blink your postcount is 1000 posts higher >_<


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> Wtf Kira, it's like everytime i blink your postcount is 1000 posts higher >_<



Lol, it's been that way since the beginning of time. Get used to it. XD


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Wtf Kira, it's like everytime i blink your postcount is 1000 posts higher >_<



He's over 9000!111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 12, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> He's over 9000!111111111111111111111111111



Quoted for Random comment of the day 


But anyway... as far as i remember last summer Kira's postcount was like 20.000 something... Either i don't look where he posts or the bathouse is his own postingpalace...


Care to explain Kira ?


----------



## Dave (Feb 12, 2007)

8 days                     left


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 12, 2007)

@Kaaspeer--You're right, sort of. I remember in June of 2005 back when I first joined he had I think...11k at the time when I first started talking to him?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2007)

*has achieved oneness with his inner legend*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Wtf Kira, it's like everytime i blink your postcount is 1000 posts higher >_<



Really? 



> But anyway... as far as i remember last summer Kira's postcount was like 20.000 something... Either i don't look where he posts or the bathouse is his own postingpalace...
> 
> 
> Care to explain Kira



I post in the bath house as well as a few other places you're not privy to :xp



Dark_wolf247 said:


> Lol, it's been that way since the beginning of time. Get used to it. XD



yeah, if anything I've slowed down recently 



Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Kaaspeer--You're right, sort of. I remember in June of 2005 back when I first joined he had I think...11k at the time when I first started talking to him?



Wow, that takes me back  



Chatulio said:


> *has achieved oneness with his inner legend*



What did I do for that status? O_O


----------



## sj2k (Feb 12, 2007)

where does kira go that we can't

its the secret sub forum isn't it


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 12, 2007)

Haha, yeah right. CJ just knows where to go. >_>


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> What did I do for that status? O_O




I was talking about me  i reached 4k


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 12, 2007)

In other words, he has no life to speak of.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I was talking about me  i reached 4k



wow...4,000. That takes me back to 2005 ^_^

Congrats 


Dark_wolf247 said:


> In other words, he has no life to speak of.


The PC term is Socially Challenged


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, thanks for the seniorship ^^


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, Im a new Senior member, Ive been wanting this title for a while, now I have it 

Is this just a place for senior members to chat?


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2007)

What do I do with my Seniorness now?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Spread the senior love! lol sounds like geriatrics


----------



## sj2k (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, you guys are still shut out of Kira's secret sub forum 

Anyways, I am almost a senior.   Kind of.  I have 3 months, give or take a week or two.  I have no idea when I joined in novermber, lol.  Kira, can you help me there.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 12, 2007)

Just click on your name sj2k and it will tell you the date in your public profile. Next month I should be a senior.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats ok  If he wants us in his sub-forum he will invite us.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Feb 12, 2007)

Wooo, finally a senior member~


----------



## Twizted (Feb 12, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Thats ok  If she wants us in her sub-forum she will invite us.



Kira would be a guy. 

And yeah, there's not much to do with a Senior Membership. The novelty wears off pretty fast. Especially now that pretty much anyone can get it. I still think the requirements should be alot more stringent.

When it gets to the point where the _majority_ of the people on this site are "Senior Members," the requirements are too easy to meet.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Twizted3584 said:


> Kira would be a guy.
> 
> And yeah, there's not much to do with a Senior Membership. The novelty wears off pretty fast. Especially now that pretty much anyone can get it. I still think the requirements should be alot more stringent.
> 
> When it gets to the point where the _majority_ of the people on this site are "Senior Members," the requirements are too easy to meet.



 opps "he" 

Yea, I hear ya, I agree. But o'well there isnt much we can do.

I think the majority are already Senior's


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 12, 2007)

lmao, I like this SM because I can make bigger gifs and stare at my big avy


----------



## Mojim (Feb 12, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> What do I do with my Seniorness now?


......Enjoy it?


----------



## Twizted (Feb 12, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> opps "he"
> 
> Yea, I hear ya, I agree. But o'well there isnt much we can do.
> 
> I think the majority are already Senior's



I'm pretty confident that there are more seniors than non seniors, since all you need is a petty 6 months. The boards have been up for well over two years.

It should be _at least_ a year membership. And I still think that's lenient.

I mean there's almost no point in having a senior membership at this point. I would even argue that just allowing people to have the bigger avys to start might cut back on some spamming, since everyone gets the senior membership anyway.

They should either greatly increase the requirements for senior membership, or create and even higher level with immense requirements that the vast majority of forum members won't get to. Something like 2 year membership, 5k posts, and 100k rep. Call it platinum membership or something.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 12, 2007)

Yesh, seniorship achieved (yesterday)! 

And I forgot to say thanks for answering my question before, Kira - so thank you! =P


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, the 5k post isnt bad, 2 year isnt bad either but 100krep is gonna be difficult to get to..


----------



## Twizted (Feb 12, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Well, the 5k post isnt bad, 2 year isnt bad either but 100krep is gonna be difficult to get to..



Precisely.

It's supposed to be difficult. The whole point of _senior_ membership is to acknowledge the few. If anyone can get there, it loses all meaning.

And really, there are _tons_ of members with 100k rep. Too many as is.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2007)

> It should be at least a year membership. And I still think that's lenient.



I would have to agree.  The post and rep thing are both really easy to get.  I remember when this system was implemented and I was still lacking a month or two before I made senior.  Back then there weren't many who could be senior.  I think we need to remember our founding fathers' original purpose to the membership. 



> They should either greatly increase the requirements for senior membership, or create and even higher level with immense requirements that the vast majority of forum members won't get to. Something like 2 year membership, 5k posts, and 100k rep. Call it platinum membership or something.



I second!  I second!


----------



## Twizted (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahh I'm glad someone else agrees. It means alot coming from you marty.


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 13, 2007)

*has just requested membership*


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2007)

> Ahh I'm glad someone else agrees. It means alot coming from you marty.



I don't know why it should.  I've always been on that platform.  Thank you though.


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 13, 2007)

Twizted3584 said:


> They should either greatly increase the requirements for senior membership, or create and even higher level with immense requirements that the vast majority of forum members won't get to. Something like 2 year membership, 5k posts, and 100k rep. Call it platinum membership or something.



Most (all?) of the people with that much are mods, so that would be pretty redundant.

I agree with you on the time, though.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 13, 2007)

Twizted3584 said:


> I'm pretty confident that there are more seniors than non seniors, since all you need is a petty 6 months. The boards have been up for well over two years.
> 
> It should be _at least_ a year membership. And I still think that's lenient.
> 
> ...



I agree with your reasoning, yet can't help but be biased against it... for fairly obvious reasons I would imagine.


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2007)

> Most (all?) of the people with that much are mods, so that would be pretty redundant.



Not true.  There are plenty of people that have met the post and rep requirements.  100k rep is only ascendant.  Everyone is ascendant now.  5k posts are being done in less than 6 months.  The 2 year thing is what alot of people are going to get hung up on, but right now I can think of 6 or 7 members who meet all the requirements and aren't mods, and that's off the top of my head. 



> I agree with your reasoning, yet can't help but be biased against it... for fairly obvious reasons I would imagine.



It is senior membership.  Someone who has been around for 6 months is hardly senior since a lot of us have been here for years.


----------



## Naruko (Feb 13, 2007)

Twizted3584 said:


> Precisely.
> 
> It's supposed to be difficult. The whole point of _senior_ membership is to acknowledge the few. If anyone can get there, it loses all meaning.
> 
> And really, there are _tons_ of members with 100k rep. Too many as is.



Most got it before the rep change tho, hence theyre already seniors - I don't think 100k for anyone that came in around summer 2006 or later is very doable at all. But...meh


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 13, 2007)

even i've *technically* been around for years...*lurker-chan*


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 13, 2007)

martryn said:


> Not true.  There are plenty of people that have met the post and rep requirements.  100k rep is only ascendant.  Everyone is ascendant now.  5k posts are being done in less than 6 months.  The 2 year thing is what alot of people are going to get hung up on, but right now I can think of 6 or 7 members who meet all the requirements and aren't mods, and that's off the top of my head.



Eh, I agree with Cyn, 100k isn't possible for everyone.

Then again, maybe Senior membership should be so special that not everyone can get it, even with time :/

Six or seven is sufficient, I guess. Maybe someone should make a suggestion thread if this isn't purely conjecture.


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2007)

> Most got it before the rep change tho, hence theyre already seniors - I don't think 100k for anyone that came in around summer 2006 or later is very doable at all. But...meh



I know of a few in Spamasuki/Robotkiller FC/the Blender/Rep game losers that can attest differently.  I hate those bastards and their blatant rep abuse that goes unchecked.


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2007)

they should really change the requirement for senior membership.. theres a few members that Ive never even heard of and they're Senior members.. I say make it 1yr.. 2,000 post and at least 50k rep that sounds pretty fair to me


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 13, 2007)

martryn said:


> It is senior membership.  Someone who has been around for 6 months is hardly senior since a lot of us have been here for years.



As I said, I agree yet am naturally biased against it.

@Cynycyl: A lot of artists or graphic designers on NF hit 100,000 rep rather quickly. My cousin is a good example. He hit Ascendant about 5 months after joining.

Although, I will agree that 100,000 is a hard ask for _most_ users.


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2007)

> Although, I will agree that 100,000 is a hard ask for most users.



It won't be in a few months.  Rep inflation will return again.  By that time, of course, most of the "older" members will have topped one million.  A few already have.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 13, 2007)

Until then, hold off the requirement changes for say... about a month or so.

35 days to be more accurate...


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 13, 2007)

Meh I've put my rep off anyway.
You can probably easily rep whore alot if you only post in the fanclubs/spam section but if you just want to discuss your favorite anime/manga rep will not be given often.

But seriously, all this talk about rep... like it matters i mean just post what you want to post, discuss etc. Like rep is such a big deal...


----------



## Twizted (Feb 13, 2007)

Remus said:


> Eh, I agree with Cyn, 100k isn't possible for everyone.
> 
> *Then again, maybe Senior membership should be so special that not everyone can get it, even with time :/*
> 
> Six or seven is sufficient, I guess. Maybe someone should make a suggestion thread if this isn't purely conjecture.



Yeah that's kind of the idea. And to your previous point, 100k is only Ascendant as Marty pointed out. I'm Ascendant and not a mod.  

And like I said before, 100k is not impossible to get, even if rep inflation doesn't come back. I've gotten half that since the new requirements were enacted, and I didn't whore to get it.

Bottom line is: Senior Membership is supposed to be elitist. The point of it is to be in a club that not everyone can join. The biggest factor should obviously be time, because, no offense to any 06'ers in here but no one from 06 should be a senior member when we have users from 2004 in here.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 13, 2007)

I could go for stingier requirments.  Though I think the bigger avy space should still be easier to get.  When it has been given to so many people for this, I think you need to keep that the way it is.  But maybe change the name.

I would have to disagree with the rep though.  To me rep is more about saying what people agree with than about being thoughtful etc.  I mean to a certain extent rep can be a good idea.  But if someone turns it off, or simply says contraversial things (but in a respectful way etc) they still might not get alot of rep.  So I would have to disagree with that.  I would support some kind of status for people who have been here for a long time and have alot of posts though.  As long as its not kira's sub forum   Nobody gets to go there before me!


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> As I said, I agree yet am naturally biased against it.
> 
> @Cynycyl: A lot of artists or graphic designers on NF hit 100,000 rep rather quickly. My cousin is a good example. He hit Ascendant about 5 months after joining.
> 
> Although, I will agree that 100,000 is a hard ask for _most_ users.


how long ago was he here?
ive had the ability of rep for almost 4 months and i got celestrial
and im an artist
so were is this 75+ thousand rep you speak of?
--
btw 6 more days till seniorship!


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 14, 2007)

Will you be paying your fees with cham dollars or credit


----------



## Twizted (Feb 14, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> how long ago was he here?
> ive had the ability of rep for almost 4 months and i got celestrial
> and im an artist
> so were is this 75+ thousand rep you speak of?
> ...



Being able to get 50k rep in 4 months is plenty fast enough under this current rep system. That would mean you'd reach Ascendant in 8 months. Only two months longer than the senior membership length requirement. 100k rep is not an issue.


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2007)

Twizted3584 said:


> Being able to get 50k rep in 4 months is plenty fast enough under this current rep system. That would mean you'd reach Ascendant in 8 months. Only two months longer than the senior membership length requirement. 100k rep is not an issue.


my repb& goes till may
so thats 10 months


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

50,000? Fuck that. I've been here for 8 months and only have 19,000. Getting from 0 to 50,000 in 6 months is nearly impossible under this current system unless you're an artist/graphics maker/translator.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2007)

> unless you're an artist/graphics maker/translator.



Or make regular good posts, or join FCs where there are high rep people, or decide to join the Blender crew where rep is free and honey falls from the sky.


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

I am a part of the "Blender crew". The majority of my rep isn't from there, though a good portion is.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 14, 2007)

> Being able to get 50k rep in 4 months is plenty fast enough under this current rep system. That would mean you'd reach Ascendant in 8 months. Only two months longer than the senior membership length requirement. 100k rep is not an issue.



I disagree.  People are random in how they give out rep.  I know people who have been here for a long time, have alot of posts, and don't have 100K rep, or even close.

Plus there is the fact that rep is so random in how it is awarded.  I just don't think rep is taht good of a factor after you get past a certain amount, probably between 1k and 10k.

As I said I am fine with a membership for people who have been here a long time, but I don;t think rep is a good example.  As long as you can still get the bigger avy soon.

Edit: 





> Or make regular good posts, or join FCs where there are high rep people, or decide to join the Blender crew where rep is free and honey falls from the sky.



I don't think good posts can do it all the time

Also, I ahve to start going to the blender


----------



## Mojim (Feb 14, 2007)

@Hollow Ichigo: You're way faster than me,heh. Lol...i only had a small portion of privellage using on the previous rep system. (before it got changed)


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

Geg said:


> 50,000? Fuck that. I've been here for 8 months and only have 19,000. Getting from 0 to 50,000 in 6 months is nearly impossible under this current system unless you're an artist/graphics maker/translator.



I've had 46k in that span.


----------



## geG (Feb 15, 2007)

Under this system?


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes. It really isn't hard. Make good posts, help people out when they're having trouble, and stay active. God only knows how much I would have had if I had whored out like 3/4 of the people on these boards.



			
				sj2k said:
			
		

> I disagree.  People are random in how they give out rep.  I know people who have been here for a long time, have alot of posts, and don't have 100K rep, or even close.
> 
> Plus there is the fact that rep is so random in how it is awarded.  I just don't think rep is taht good of a factor after you get past a certain amount, probably between 1k and 10k.



What are you disagreeing with. That 4 months is not fast enough to recieve 50k rep?

In any event, anyone here for 2 years should be able to reach 100k. If they can't, they don't deserve to be a Senior Member, simple as that. They'd have to be either too inactive, a dick, or stupid.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

Its just the concept.  You might be right.  But as far as I can see, rep is handed out sparingly.  I also don't like the fact that just because people disgree with you, theoretically, even if you are smart, well thought out, and respectful, you could end with not alot of rep.  The potential for abuse is just so great.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Its just the concept.  You might be right.  But as far as I can see, rep is handed out sparingly.  I also don't like the fact that just because people disgree with you, theoretically, even if you are smart, well thought out, and respectful, you could end with not alot of rep.  The potential for abuse is just so great.



Well, C'est la Vie. Rep isn't handed out sparingly enough as far as I'm concerned. Though, you my apprentice, are still a forum noob in the scheme of things. You weren't here to see the rep orgy that took place before the rep was cut to essentially one tenth of its power.

In any event, two years is easily enough time to accumulate 100k rep. Even under the current format. And if it isn't easy for all, _tough shit_. It's _*supposed*_ to be a goal that *not everyone *can reach.

And before people accuse me of setting the standard too high, but within my own ability to reach; at my posting pace, it would take me roughly another year to reach it.

Here's for Platinum Membership!

5k posts
100k rep
2 years membership

if only the staff would take this to heart.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

Darth Twisted, I must again disagre

how about 50K rep (since the rep orgy didn't affect everyone, and you want rep)

5k posts

2 years

Or better yet, I just get invited to the secret lair!

The other problem with rep is hwat you said, soem people hand it out sparingly and others don't.  You shouldn't be punished or rewarded for where you post the most, whether it be where people are stingy with rep of whether or not they hand it out like candy.  Also, I want some of that candy   (lol)


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Darth Twisted, I must again disagre
> 
> how about 50K rep (since the rep orgy didn't affect everyone, and you want rep)
> 
> ...



Once again, you're mistaken. Like I said. I recieved 46k since the change. And I have done no whoring to get it. AND NOT EVERYONE SHOULD BE A SENIOR MEMBER. *ahem*

I don't know how much more clearly I can say it. If you can't get 100k rep in 2 years, then too bad for you. Just wait a little longer until you do.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

You know, it is not that I actually think people can't get 100k rep in 2 years, lol.  Its more a moral standing of not letting rep mean anything, lol.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

How about we take the group of people wanting to be seniorized put them on an island and have them fight for it to the death with the last 3 standing getting it


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> You know, it is not that I actually think people can't get 100k rep in 2 years, lol.  Its more a moral standing of not letting rep mean anything, lol.



Well, that's a separate issue entirely. If rep counts, then it plays a role in senior membership. Therefore, your philosophical argument is moot and holds no bearing on this topic. 



Chatulio said:


> How about we take the group of people wanting to be seniorized put them on an island and have them fight for it to the death with the last 3 standing getting it



Sounds good to me. Can we bring our own weapons? Or is this strictly hand to hand.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

We do this battle royal style  Random weapons 7 days to compete.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> We do this battle royal style  Random weapons 7 days to compete.



Sweet. Do us seniors have to come back and compete or are we exempt? Or can I come back, Kiriyama style.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

We watch from the best sports bars drinking true German beer.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> We watch from the best sports bars drinking true German beer.



HA! Fuck it then. I'll watch along with you. I've got my money on Hard Jacket. My man can fight. And did you see those guns? You need a permit just to look at them.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

On one condition.  We make teams.  and I get Sess (a buff marine) and harkjacket (a buff pro-fighter).  Then I am good.  Or else I am the only one with a gun.  That works too.  Or, the best option, while most people fight, me and osme other members..... maybe this isn't appropriate 

Or I can just watch the battle from kira's secret lair!


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> On one condition.  We make teams.  and I get Sess (a buff marine) and harkjacket (a buff pro-fighter).  Then I am good.  Or else I am the only one with a gun.  That works too.  Or, the best option, while most people fight, me and osme other members..... maybe this isn't appropriate
> 
> Or I can just watch the battle from kira's secret lair!



Ahem. You clearly have not seen Battle Royale. There are no teams. And the weapons are randomly distributed, and can range anywhere from a paper clip, to a frying pan, to hand grenades, to assualt rifles.

And the island is divided into sectors that turn into kill zones that detonate your explosive collar. You have one hour before the kill zone is activated, but once its on, you cannot go in it or you will be killed. Eventually all but the center sector will be activated. So you cannot hide out and wait until the killing ends.

Also, if you tamper with your collar, it detonates. If you leave the designated sectors, it detonates. If the tournament is not over in 7 days, all collars detonate.

You must participate.

Welcome, to Battle Royale.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

XD I loved the book never saw the movie though >_>


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

Both were good in their own way. There were some slight differences, most notably the teacher. It's worth watching if you get around to it.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

If i can ever find it >.< 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shogo was my favorite kicked ass until the end


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

what is this? lol.

And I still like the last option of kira's secret lair...


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> what is this? lol.
> 
> And I still like the last option of kira's secret lair...



No, all non senior members must participate. Or your collar explodes.

Battle Royale.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

> No, all non senior members must participate. Or your collar explodes.
> 
> Battle Royale.



you have me there.

But I have two proposals.

First, we need to give people fair warning, so we should ah wait 3 months...

or else I need more training in the force


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> How about we take the group of people wanting to be seniorized put them on an island and have them fight for it to the death with the last 3 standing getting it



Sounds like a grand idea. Less requests to go through


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> you have me there.
> 
> But I have two proposals.
> 
> ...



No, I don't think you get it. This all happens randomly. One day you decide to log on to NF, and without warning, you are taken from your computer to BR Island. You'd know that if you read and or watched Battle Royale. If you want an idea of what to expect, I suggest you watch. That's the only warning you'll get.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

Twizted3584 said:


> No, I don't think you get it. This all happens randomly. One day you decide to log on to NF, and without warning, you are taken from your computer to BR Island. You'd know that if you read and or watched Battle Royale. If you want an idea of what to expect, I suggest you watch. That's the only warning you'll get.


 
I'll probably be in my Pajamas, half asleep, and a perfect target for those in a different time zone.  I think they should at least be divided into time zones, otherwise I might be gone before it starts.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

X said:


> I'll probably be in my Pajamas, half asleep, and a perfect target for those in a different time zone.  I think they should at least be divided into time zones, otherwise I might be gone before it starts.



Nah, they won't miss you. They'll grab you all at a specified time and transport you to the island. There you will recieve an introduction to the rules, and then will be assigned your random bag of supplies, including weapon. So be on your ready.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

I think this will be the first time I will have to be at the ready while lounging in front of my computer screen.  But, all in all, it would be a nice, if not bloody, violent and potentially dangerous chance to get away.  However, it might turn into a Survivor type ordeal, and then we will have even more backstabbing! :amazed


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

X said:


> However, it might turn into a Survivor type ordeal, and then we will have even more backstabbing! :amazed



Such is the point of Battle Royale. In this case, as is highlighted by Chatulio, only 3 can survive. All else must die. If more than three are alive after seven days, all of the collars detonate, and everyone dies. So yes. There will be backstabbing.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, I don't think I would have all the requirements of a senior membership, so I might just get a liscensing deal with CBS, and televise the whole thing, become rich and buy my  way in.


----------



## Deranged (Feb 15, 2007)

There's gonna be back stabbing!? I want in 

Cant leave all the fun to the non seniors can we?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

Deranged said:


> There's gonna be back stabbing!? I want in
> 
> Cant leave all the fun to the non seniors can we?


 
After the massacre, only three will remain. :amazed


----------



## Deranged (Feb 15, 2007)

Even better, we'll prune out all the unworthies... And I'm not against making sure only 2 instead of 3 non seniors make it alive...  

*sharpens back stabbing knife*

In fact, two more seniors join up with me and we'll work as a team to eliminate the rest, thus protecting the status quo... or some shit like that


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 15, 2007)

Deranged said:


> There's gonna be back stabbing!? I want in
> 
> Cant leave all the fun to the non seniors can we?



For weapons and sharp comments you know where you can contact me.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

Deranged said:


> Even better, we'll prune out all the unworthies... And I'm not against making sure only 2 instead of 3 non seniors make it alive...
> 
> *sharpens back stabbing knife*


 
That's the spirit!  

Dance my puppets, dance!


----------



## Deranged (Feb 15, 2007)

*does a jig* Wait a tick...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

Deranged said:


> *does a jig* Wait a tick...


 
I will make millions off your petty squables!


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok twisted, we need to step up the training then 

I must be trained in the ways of teh evil empire if I am to win this!

This could be exciting.

I will destroy you all


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Ok twisted, we need to step up the training then
> 
> I must be trained in the ways of teh evil empire if I am to win this!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry sj, methinks we are short on the proposed requirements.


----------



## Deranged (Feb 15, 2007)

*takes out puny little knife* Oh you think so, do ya!? No one will out back stab me 

And you will make millions X... this sort of thing brings us back to the time of the gladiators... where the people had holidays most of the year and went to see the fights.... bring on the newbs, cause we need more death and gore!!


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

> Sorry sj, methinks we are short on the proposed requirements.



hmm, in that case, we need to form a team to find and attack kira's secret lair and take it for our own

MUHUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

Deranged said:


> *takes out puny little knife* Oh you think so, do ya!?
> 
> And you will make millions X... this sort of thing brings us back to the time of the gladiators... where the people had holidays most of the year and went to see the fights.... bring on the newbs, cause we need more death and gore!!


 
Now I've got two television gems!  Battle of Seniors, and Noob Gladiator!  It will be the most real, brutal and often hilariously disturbing night on television.


----------



## Deranged (Feb 15, 2007)

It should be compulsorily shown picture in picture, both at the same time for twice the carnage... 

Man, now i dont know whether I wanna be out to be able to watch or be in to be able to wreak some havoc...


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

> Now I've got two television gems! Battle of Seniors, and Noob Gladiator! It will be the most real, brutal and often hilariously disturbing night on television.



so.  Theoretically, if I let you film it at a danger to yourself, then killed you and took all the money, and bribed a few smods to make it ok, would anyone (besides X, who would kind of be dead) mind?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> so. Theoretically, if I let you film it at a danger to yourself, then killed you and took all the money, and bribed a few smods to make it ok, would anyone (besides X, who would kind of be dead) mind?


 
My loyal fans nobody would!


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

> Man, now i dont know whether I wanna be out to be able to watch or be in to be able to wreak some havoc...



wreak havoc, and then watch the highlights on sportscenter!


----------



## Deranged (Feb 15, 2007)

Yay... the wonders that is television saves the day again XD


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

Deranged said:


> Yay... the wonders that is television saves the day again XD


 
Damn straight, and I'm rich.  Win-Win situations!


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

actually, this plan has a flaw.  By non-seniors do you mean ALL non-seniors, or those who have met the requirments and have not been proccessed.  Because they are proccessed pretty fast, so that wouldn't be enough people to make it any fun.  But the others don't desreve to be seniors.  A conundrum.  Any idea's?

Edit:


> Damn straight, and I'm rich. Win-Win situations!



actually, your dead and I'm rich.....

but thats just a technicality 

(or you could pay me off to not get rid of you.  I want funding to find and attack kira's lair with an army of ninja's, and perhaps bionic monkeys)


----------



## Deranged (Feb 15, 2007)

Ask Kira to be lazy for a bit... so that it could build then...


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

I changed my mind X.  It not an army of bionic monkeys and ninjas I want, Its an army of bionic ninja monkeys!  Funding, NOW


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> actually, this plan has a flaw.  By non-seniors do you mean ALL non-seniors, or those who have met the requirments and have not been proccessed.  Because they are proccessed pretty fast, so that wouldn't be enough people to make it any fun.  But the others don't desreve to be seniors.  A conundrum.  Any idea's?



No, it's all non senior members. See, the logic is, even if they haven't met the requirements, if they are one of the last three standing, then we reward them with Senior Membership.



> (or you could pay me off to not get rid of you.  I want funding to find and attack kira's lair with an army of ninja's, and perhaps bionic monkeys)




No, there will be no attacking of kira's lair. Kira has powers that one hundred trillion bionic monkey ninjas with nuclear weapons couldn't match. You'll have to go through with it.

Besides, what you dont know is that your collars are already in place. They are not visible.

@ Deranged: No, you don't understand man. We get to watch the fray from the senior's sports bar, and free beer on the house.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 15, 2007)

If the senior bar involves sniper rifles to shoot the regulars then I'm in!


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> If the senior bar involves sniper rifles to shoot the regulars then I'm in!



Nah, unfortunately the bar has to be sealed to the killing fields, since the regulars are armed. But it's more fun to watch them panic and kill eachother anyway. We can however, bet on the outcome.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

Twisted, you underestimate my bionic ninja monkey's power.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Twisted, you underestimate my bionic ninja monkey's power.



Young fool. It was I who allowed the location of Kira's secret base to be known. It is of no matter. An entire LEGION of Kira's finest troops awaits you. Oh, and I'm afraid the deflecter shields will be quite operational when your friends arrive. Now, witness the firepower of his fully armed and operational battle station. *Destroys Jupiter*


----------



## sj2k (Feb 15, 2007)

Am I forced to show Kira your true colors Twisted?

Take this conversation



> *Twisted*: There is no escape. Don't make me destroy you. Sj2k, you do not yet realize your importance. You've only begun to discover your power. Join me and I will complete your training. With our combined strength we can end this destructive conflict and bring order to the galaxy.
> *Sj2k*: I'll never join you!
> *Twisted*: If you only knew the power of the Seniors. You were never told what happened to your father.
> *Sj2k*: He told me enough! He told me you killed him!
> ...



You know as well as I it is within my power to destroy kira.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 15, 2007)

Is this just a thread to chill?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Is this just a thread to chill?



No!

Only serious, introspective, deep and philisophical topics are allowed in here.  No tolerance otherwise.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 15, 2007)

X said:


> No!
> 
> Only serious, introspective, deep and philisophical topics are allowed in here.  No tolerance otherwise.



O rly? 

Let's talk Shakespeare, shall we? 


Honestly, I know jack shit about shakespeare


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> O rly?
> 
> Let's talk Shakespeare, shall we?
> 
> ...



I do, to some degree, but quite frankly I don't want to be intellectual right now.  Sue me.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Am I forced to show Kira your true colors Twisted?
> 
> Take this conversation
> 
> ...



You know, that might have worked. If you didn't spell my name wrong in it. Kira's no fool. He knows who's jerking him around.

And no, you cannot destroy Kira.

Young fool. Only now, at the end, do you understand. If you will not be turned, you will be destroyed.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Sounds like a grand idea. Less requests to go through



 *begins preparations*



sj2k said:


> Twisted, you underestimate my bionic ninja monkey's power.




Like you could get through the defenses i built him.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Like you could get through the defenses i built him.



And the Legion of elite soldiers that I command from within these impenetrable defenses.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

Who do you bloody think made you those clones/cyborg troopers


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Who do you bloody think made you those clones/cyborg troopers



Hey man, I know they're yours. You're the technical genius here. I'm the tactical genius. We work as a team to crush the rebel scum.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry  *is working on a new rifle that just exploded*


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2007)

Haha no problem. Hey btw, chats, you remember when we both first joined and we had that epic conversation with that girl from the U.A.E. in the foodcourt game? Jesus Christ that was a long time ago. XD 

I'm not sure why I brought this up. I guess this reminded me of it.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahh yes were we tried to spam are way up the ranks XDXD


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2007)

Haha, yeah. Boy, those were the days. >.>


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 16, 2007)

What happened to that girl i forgot her name XD


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> What happened to that girl i forgot her name XD



Yeah, I have no clue. I don't even know if she's still around. I've talked to so many people on NF that her name has faded from my memory. :amazed


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 16, 2007)

Same >_< i cant even find that convos too.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 16, 2007)

Never. I'll never turn to the seniors. You have failed, Twizted. I am a member, like my father before me.


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2007)

*4* more days!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Never. I'll never turn to the seniors. You have failed, Twizted. I am a member, like my father before me.


 
Join the Darkside!


----------



## sj2k (Feb 16, 2007)

X, You were the Chosen One! It was said that you would destroy the Seniors, not join them! Bring balance to the forums, not leave it in darkness!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

'Tis my destiny... :amazed


----------



## sj2k (Feb 16, 2007)

X, You have allowed this dark lord to twist your mind, until now,... until now you have become the very thing you swore to destroy.

I love wikiquote


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2007)

"Out of all the crappy thread,forums and sites on the internet, why'd she have to come into mine."


----------



## sj2k (Feb 16, 2007)

> "Out of all the crappy thread,forums and sites on the internet, why'd she have to come into mine."



???  What  ???


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2007)

sj2k said:


> ???  What  ???



I see no one here has every watched Casablanca...*Leaves*


----------



## sj2k (Feb 16, 2007)

> I see no one here has every watched Casablanca...*Leaves*



hey thats not fair.  IT of course makes sense now.  But the only movie we have done here is star wars


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Never. I'll never turn to the seniors. You have failed, Twizted. I am a member, like my father before me.



Ha! You will be turned. You don't know the power of the dark side.

@ Chats: yeah, there's almost no way to find it now. It would be in the landfill somewhere waaaaay back. In the middle of the food game #2 I believe.

@ X: Don't listen to him. He knows nothing of the force. You will see. Soon he will be among us.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2007)

sj2k said:


> hey thats not fair.  IT of course makes sense now.  But the only movie we have done here is star wars



*sj2k*: I'm ready to be a senoir member!
*Kira*: Be patient my young padawan, your future is still cloudy.
*sj2k*: I'm not a kid, my future is to be great, cloudy means Nothing!
*Kira*: You yell for the Senior membership out of pain, are you scared tha if you don't get it you'll be weak?
*sj2k*: What does that have to do with anything?!
*Kira*: Fear leads to fustrastion. Fustration leads to anger, anger leads to pain. And pain leads to suf-fer-rinngggg.


----------



## Lazarus (Feb 16, 2007)

u guys stop role playing and go get jobs


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2007)

Remus said:


> u guys stop role playing and go get jobs



I'm at work now


----------



## sj2k (Feb 16, 2007)

> u guys stop role playing and go get jobs



Obama won't call me back 

I should call the campaign again.  Plus, tell that to kira 



> *Twizted*: Don't lecture me, Sj2k. I see through the lies of the members. I do not fear the seniors as you do. I have brought peace, freedom, justice and security to my new forum!
> *sj2k*: YOUR new forum?!
> *Twizted*: Don't make me kill you.
> *Sj2k*: Twizted, my allegiance is to the forum, to democracy!
> ...


----------



## Deranged (Feb 16, 2007)

Remus said:


> u guys stop role playing and go get jobs



Thing like this is my job D: when I'm not at school...

*interwebs for money*


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

Remus said:


> u guys stop role playing and go get jobs



No! You can't make me! Welfare is my true friend!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 16, 2007)

i = senior membah :3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> i = senior membah :3



Not after Senior Gladiator you wont. :amazed Only three will remain, the rest will perish!  I myself will get rich off the whole ordeal.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2007)

So T-chan beat me to the senior membership..*Cries in a dark corner of the basement*


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 16, 2007)

Bishop if you look

i've been here...a while Xo just been a lurker

it was my saving grace

also X

ITS TIME TO DUEL


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 16, 2007)

t-chan has been a senior member for how long???


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 16, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> Bishop if you look
> 
> i've been here...a while Xo just been a lurker
> 
> ...





I recently became a senior member.

But it's only been six months...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 16, 2007)

if i had not been such a lurker chan

i would be like legendary status by now

or very much hated lol

>< i was around at the beginning postin in the library fail threads


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> Bishop if you look
> 
> i've been here...a while Xo just been a lurker
> 
> ...


 
Do you mean... :amazed 


D-D-D-D-D-D-Duel?!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 16, 2007)

i throw Harpy lady

face down

....

...aw dang


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

Screw that.

I'm going with the Rules of the Abridged Series, and will play all types of cards that don't pertain to the rules, and make up rules that suit the plot twists!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 16, 2007)

you can only screw the rulz if you have money


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

But I have green hair! :amazed


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2007)

I throw outRed eyes black dragon and activate my own-nojutsu spel card that ncreases my red eyes by 3000 attack points and take out you rharpy lady leaving you with 2598 life points.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 16, 2007)

I play Deus Ex Machina in attack mode

ALL YUR CARDS ARE NULL

with the added effect of all your base are belong to me

make your time

i am your father

YOU WERE THE CHOSEN ONE


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

Aha!

But you've activated my incredibly unbalanced and otherwise useless-in-any-other-situation trap card, known as Reflection Spell Barrier of Light Sword Hero Trap!  If you use those exact cards in that exact order, all the damage is negated to Zero, and you lose 1000 life points and half of your dignity.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhh,

but I play plot-no-jutsu, I go down to 1 life point to make things interesting, but for the next five turns I get to play cards that make no sense but stop damage to me, and with 1 minute to go before the show ends you all radomly lose.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 17, 2007)

lewl two more weeks for me


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Ahhhh,
> 
> but I play plot-no-jutsu, I go down to 1 life point to make things interesting, but for the next five turns I get to play cards that make no sense but stop damage to me, and with 1 minute to go before the show ends you all radomly lose.


 
Or I guess what could be referred as the "Hero can't lose" power that most have.


----------



## Kai (Feb 17, 2007)

2 weeks remaining, *sigh*


----------



## Dave (Feb 18, 2007)

2 more days!!!
YES!!!!!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 18, 2007)

we await your joinage with bated breath 

HI-kun


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2007)

Space said:


> 2 weeks remaining, *sigh*


It will go quickly. ^_^


----------



## Dave (Feb 18, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> we await your joinage with bated breath
> 
> HI-kun


i cant wait to be amoung the many


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 18, 2007)

Just 4 more weeks...


----------



## Lady Azura (Feb 18, 2007)

*Lurks*

Haven't been here in a while.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2007)

I am Senior Member.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 18, 2007)

Well March 1th should be th day I become one....Pretty far away.....


----------



## sj2k (Feb 18, 2007)

How about this, for the battle royale, we all get some power or weapon or something from our favorite anime.  It would be like the battle dome, except real...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 18, 2007)

oooo a battle royale!!

i call the frying pan 

frying pan >>> all

ps bai bai i g2g


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 18, 2007)

sj2k said:


> How about this, for the battle royale, we all get some power or weapon or something from our favorite anime.  It would be like the battle dome, except real...



We want you to kill each other not nuke the world


----------



## Dave (Feb 19, 2007)

ONE MORE DAY!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2007)

Why are so many people banned?  D:

What did I miss in my absence?  Was there some sort of Holy War, or a systematic banning of all spammers?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Hollow Ichigo =P Got banned the day before he could enter for seniorship


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2007)

Why are so many people banned though?

T-Chan, HI, O-ren, why oh why?


----------



## Fang (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the increased avatar size's that come with being a Senior.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I love the increased avatar size's that come with being a Senior.


 
I really don't care all that much about that.

It's the PM space that I like.  I do alot of music pimping and receiving, so I love more PM space.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

X said:


> Why are so many people banned though?
> 
> T-Chan, HI, O-ren, why oh why?


 
They were all Blender Rangers that spammed too much in the Plaza D:


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw all those in the Plaza. D:

I guess they knew what was coming though. :/


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

I miss them already 

Even though I hardly know them xDD


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

X said:


> Why are so many people banned though?
> 
> T-Chan, HI, O-ren, why oh why?



They lost in the prototype battle royale for seniorship.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> They lost in the prototype battle royale for seniorship.


 
AHA!

So I avoided it somehow?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

To test it we went looking into the dredges of the forum a.k.a the blender. They thought they were ready to face teh trials. They were wrong. They believed in their bonds and that proved their undoing. It was humorous to see them turn on each other.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> To test it we went looking into the dredges of the forum a.k.a the blender. They thought they were ready to face teh trials. They were wrong. They believed in their bonds and that proved their undoing. It was humorous to see them turn on each other.


 
So, in the end, even the blender fell prey to the backstabbing of normal society, or were they just a group of sociopaths to begin with? :amazed


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

Power corrupts. Even the noblest of souls can fall prey to temptation. They were young and in their youth they were believed they were strong how wrong they were.

_Peace is a lie, there is only passion. 
    Through passion, I gain strength. 
    Through strength, I gain power. 
    Through power, I gain victory. 
    Through victory, my chains are broken.​_


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Power corrupts. Even the noblest of souls can fall prey to temptation. They were young and in their youth they were believed they were strong how wrong they were.
> 
> _Peace is a lie, there is only passion. _
> _Through passion, I gain strength. _
> ...


 
KotOR FTW!

Yeah, I am that pathetic.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

I am trying to be serious dammit XD Kotor was awesome though XD


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 21, 2007)

> Why are so many people banned though?
> 
> T-Chan, HI, O-ren, why oh why?





> They lost in the prototype battle royale for seniorship.





Chatulio said:


> To test it we went looking into the dredges of the forum a.k.a the blender. They thought they were ready to face teh trials. They were wrong. They believed in their bonds and that proved their undoing. It was humorous to see them turn on each other.



LOL
Ok, it's official, finally.  I like this forum site.  It was iffy at the start, ran in to the blender my first day here.
I don't think I will ever be eligible for SM, though.  My rep. got raped(b4 I even knew what rep was) during the first 24 hours or so as a member.  Post count was at 8 when I noticed that the rep count was at  -350 or so.  I'm still to much of a noob to know how bad that is are not so forgive me.
I just wish that I'd known better than to go in The Blender on my first day.
Check my posts... I didn't call any1 names, or make any straight forward insults.  Just expressed my feelings on racism in a forum (my sacrilege).  

Needless to say, I won't be posting in the Blender anymore...  Hopefully by some miracle I will one day gain SM status, but until then:
"I'd like to know if going over the weight limit in your avatar have anything to due with the Super Membership".  I've notice quite a few people who's avys are over 100k.
And, as you can see, mine is so close to the limit, it has become one with it.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 21, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> LOL
> Ok, it's official, finally.  I like this forum site.  It was iffy at the start, ran in to the blender my first day here.
> I don't think I will ever be eligible for SM, though.  My rep. got raped(b4 I even knew what rep was) during the first 24 hours or so as a member.  Post count was at 8 when I noticed that the rep count was at  -350 or so.  I'm still to much of a noob to know how bad that is are not so forgive me.
> I just wish that I'd known better than to go in The Blender on my first day.
> ...





Look seriously stop acting like it's hard. Just post in topics that are interresting and don't make an ass of yourself. Senior membership is a breeze to get and getting your rep back shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 21, 2007)

Like Kaaspeer said, getting Senior Membership really isn't as hard as it's cracked up to be. You might have to wait a while, but think of it this way -- at least you don't have to get 2000 posts anymore for it. Besides, you could get the rep requirement in a few days by the way some things are on this forum. Getting your rep back should be no problem here. 

There are lots of topics that could get your interest, all you have to do is post your opinion. It might seem to take forever, but a thousand posts isn't that hard to obtain. It's rather easy, really. Don't stress too much over it. 

And yes, the "weight limit" for an avatar of someone with Senior Membership is 341.8 KB.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 22, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Like Kaaspeer said, getting Senior Membership really isn't as hard as it's cracked up to be. You might have to wait a while, but think of it this way -- at least you don't have to get 2000 posts anymore for it. Besides, you could get the rep requirement in a few days by the way some things are on this forum. Getting your rep back should be no problem here.
> 
> There are lots of topics that could get your interest, all you have to do is post your opinion. It might seem to take forever, but a thousand posts isn't that hard to obtain. It's rather easy, really. Don't stress too much over it.
> 
> And yes, the "weight limit" for an avatar of someone with Senior Membership is 341.8 KB.




Okay, that's great.  Thanks for the info.


Looks foward to the day he can shake off his noob status....


----------



## Taxman (Feb 22, 2007)

> at least you don't have to get 2000 posts anymore for it.



I was thoroughly torqued when I got 2000 posts with only like two weeks before meeting the 4 month requirement and then bam...I go from 2300 to 300 due to convo thread deletion...xD

then my second time, I got to 1700 before losing posts again...

third time was the charm though....got to 2000 and then what happened?...we had that incident where basically everyone got into the senior member user group and then they changed the requirements to 1000 posts and 6 months...


----------



## martryn (Feb 22, 2007)

> rep count was at -350 or so. I'm still to much of a noob to know how bad that is are not so forgive me.



I've earned twice that in two days, and that's with my history for attracting neg reps.  Just post and you'll get rep.  Not that big of a deal.  Really makes you wonder what you did to get that though. 



> Just expressed my feelings on racism in a forum (my sacrilege).



Yeah, I made a thread on forum racism.  Funny, though, I've received only positive feedback from it.  Again, it's the Blender.  Nothing makes sense in there. 



> I was thoroughly torqued when I got 2000 posts with only like two weeks before meeting the 4 month requirement and then bam...I go from 2300 to 300 due to convo thread deletion...xD



Spammer!  I remember racing and losing to jkingler for my 2000 posts.  I was psyched, as 2000 was a huge number on the forums then.  Looking back, I don't really remember anything in the 3000-6500 post range.  I think I skipped those numbers and my post count magically ended up where it is now.  



> third time was the charm though....got to 2000 and then what happened?...we had that incident where basically everyone got into the senior member user group and then they changed the requirements to 1000 posts and 6 months...



It should seriously be harder now.  We all think so.  Taking a forum vote would show the same thing.  Either make it harder to obtain senior membership, or give a higher user group.  Someone had the same suggestion a while back, and I like it.  

Of course, there's still the idea of a senior member sub-forum.  That wouldn't be hard to do, would it?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 22, 2007)

It would be a pain in the ass, but if anything, it's more warranted now than it was way back when. You know, since there are more than enough senior members to keep such a place alive, healthy, and hopefully relatively n00b-free. XP


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe.....or maybe something a bit different. like more filters to pick from.


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

well im unB& now
and it seems ive been here 6months
have 1000 posts
and have over 3000 rep
so...YEAH


----------



## Mojim (Feb 23, 2007)

^ Lol..welcome back HI


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks.....aiziM?

Mojim

yeah THANKS !!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> well im unB& now
> and it seems ive been here 6months
> have 1000 posts
> and have over 3000 rep
> so...YEAH



lol.......finnally.......


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> well im unB& now
> and it seems ive been here 6months
> have 1000 posts
> and have over 3000 rep
> so...YEAH


 
Hollow's back


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

yesi am back 

thank god


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Mock Town is gonna be quiet for a while now


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah
it will be
until im B& again


----------



## Harlita (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay Ban!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> yeah
> it will be
> until im B& again


 
Unless Jenna was serious that she's not coming back xD


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

naw
she will come back

@ harhar


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 23, 2007)

Why do you keep getting banned  , .?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2007)

Says it to me also. lately I can't see who is in the forums or threads. Is this just my computer?


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

im still not senior memeber? .....


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Feb 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> im still not senior memeber? .....


go and apply.


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2007)

I enjoy being a senior member. It feels enlightening.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm still posts away D:


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

i already applied
i applied first thing when i got un B&


----------



## Dead_Ninja (Feb 23, 2007)

Older users like myself should have automatic rights.

get off my lawn ya damn kids.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 23, 2007)

Dead_Ninja said:


> Older users like myself should have automatic rights.
> 
> get off my lawn ya damn kids.



You should probably worry more about your future than not being a senior member...


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

If I break the top 100 while not being a senior member, will it be a first?  I doubt it


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

i dought that


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

why does everyone say rep is so easy to get?  maybe it is because I tend to post in the cafe, I don't know, but it comes in bursts for me.  I will get hundreds of rep one day, then no rep for a week.

HI, are you a member of, what did jen call it, the blender knights or w/e, lol


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah man, I haen't got repped since last month, and when I got it last month it was like 10 reps.


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

it was the blender rangers......


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

yes, the blender rangers!  

And there IS a secret forum, kira runs it, and I will conquer it with my bionic mokey ninja army! (whcih X will pay for)


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

lame i didn't invited to no secret forum!!!

racists the lot of you


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

secret forum??
YOU LIE


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

i guess the nagging question of 

"m i cool yet"

came back with a gtfo my internets....ToT


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

secret soul society?
I WILL DESTROY IT


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 23, 2007)

Secret Forum???
I must join this Monkey Ninja Army of yours


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

thats what i said


----------



## Yosha (Feb 23, 2007)

sj2k said:


> why does everyone say rep is so easy to get?  maybe it is because I tend to post in the cafe, I don't know, but it comes in bursts for me.  I will get hundreds of rep one day, then no rep for a week.
> 
> HI, are you a member of, what did jen call it, the blender knights or w/e, lol



It is easy to get rep for you musical taste and Naruto theories. Also if you do gfx request.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2007)

There's no such thing as a secret society/sub-forum, so we can skip all this talk. 
*bans/kills everyone who gets to close to the truth*


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

*gets closer to truth*


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2007)

What's up with all these power ranger stick figures for avatars? T-chan is theyellow ranger and Ichigo is the red. Who is the white one?


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

um.....these arent the drones you are looking for?


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't forget, esca's the Green Ranger and  Gurbik's the Black Ranger. 

DOOD, HI, WE ALWAYS POST AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

IM GONNA BE A SENIOR MEMBER IN x AMOUNT OF TIME!


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought you already were one. Isn't that what you said?


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

you thought i was one?

im still waiting
LILy!!!!! <333333333333


----------



## Yosha (Feb 23, 2007)

Still waiting?

I had mine done the day before I was 6 months of membership. But that is because I gots connections....heh.


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

the ranger avatars are mere coicidences


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

they are so all mine
i made t-chans
i made it CLEAR
PRAISE T-CHAN


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn, I was hoping for another secret subforum


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2007)

Are they now.*Forms a ranger elimination team*


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

*eliminates ranger elimination team*


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

*praises t-chan*
*rants about my senior ship not here*


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2007)

*Collects information from yellow ranger's fight wit the decoy hostages forced to act like ranger killers.*


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

THANK YOU
finaly


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2007)

Red ranger..Dead


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

*eats a banana sensually*


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratumalations, HI!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Ha ha, HI was banned the day before the deadline.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah, you noticed that too?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 23, 2007)

yesh, my fellow August mateys have achieved SM  

 you all!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Everyone I know who signed up in July have SM, but I don't 

GODDAMN MY LAZINESS!!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Hyou-ri said:


> Ah, you noticed that too?


 
Yeah. xD

Intentional or not, it was pretty funny.  He'd been waiting to get Senior Membership for some time, and it the timing was perfect.


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

yes 
i was very angry
not very good
but
i have it now
its all good


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

ahhh, my first thread i spammed


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Neji said:


> ahhh, my first thread i spammed


 
Wait, what?


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

Neji said:


> ahhh, my first thread i spammed


PS NEJI

ALL THE RANGERS ARE FREE NOW

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW

from
hollow
KTHX​


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

hmmm, forgot about my sig lol


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

ok, fixed lol


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

WHY CANT I REP MYSELF!???????????


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

I CAN REP YOU NEJI!!!!!!

damn 24 hours


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Spamming is like an incurable disease, isn't it?


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice. :amazed 

However, you are a walking containment hazard.  Spamming is an infectious disease.


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

NEJI-KUUUUN!!!!!!!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

My sig is noticed again xDDD


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

HOLLOW ICHIGO!!!!!!!!!!!!! WATCH OUT A PURPLE COW!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this going to go the way of the "Ask the Creator of Naruto" thread?


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

WERE?
*gets hit by cow*


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

POOR COW        

lets have a moment of silence        1.............2.....OK


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

what about me?

....neji-kun


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

i liekd the cow better


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2007)

Omg yay for Seniors.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Omg yay for Seniors.


 
OMG I'm a senior.


----------



## Neji (Feb 23, 2007)

so does anybody know where to find all the tick tock keys in diddy kong racing? lol


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah
right behind miranda lotts clock
like youll ever get thoses
HAHAHAHA'
HAHAHAHAHA
LMAO


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

*ding dong*

is anyone home


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

*opens door*
HEY ITS T-CHAN!!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> *ding dong*
> 
> is anyone home


 
Fuck no.    .


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> *ding dong*
> 
> is anyone home


 
Fuck no.    .


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

HAy HOLLOW ^^

if hollow is happy

then X is grumpy


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

*gives T-chan a welcome home cookie*

*bakes more cookies for all of T-chan's friends*

*thinks of how to pision T-chan's friends*


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> HAy HOLLOW ^^
> 
> if hollow is happy
> 
> then X is grumpy


 
Fuck no.        .


ZOMG!  Boredom FTW!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

X stop fucking cussing <3


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> X stop fucking cussing <3


 
I'll cuss all the fuck I want. OMFG!

I am also less than three of you. 

These 500 internal errors are hella annoying. D:


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

will you b emy friend

or my nemesis

either way its time to duel


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

It's obvious that you mean D-d-d-d-duel!

And I can be your nemesis/friend, if you can defeat me!!!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

i accept your challenge

i play harpy lady face down!





.....

....aw dang


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> *gets closer to truth*



right behind ya


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> i accept your challenge
> 
> i play harpy lady face down!
> 
> ...


 
Rape? :amazed 

PHBT!

I play Elemental Hero - Plot Twistman!  When I play this card, the rules of the game no longer aply to me, and I can make make all kinds of changes to the game as I see fit.  I win.

I have green hair _and_ money.


----------



## delirium (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh noes.. People are already starting call Doc. X. THe name's settleing.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

HaH i play polymerization

and fuse my own plot twist man and plotnojutsumon into 

DUES EX MACHINA, the ultimate plot fxer

all your cards even the ones you have yet to draw are null

your father, whom you've been estranged, is really your worst enemy

The baby might not be yours

your best friend wants a sex change

and all your base now

thats right

belong to me

and my life points are now over nine thousand :3

i hope your body can take it


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Oh noes.. People are already starting call Doc. X. THe name's settleing.


 
I know! 

It's obviously much easier to type than my old name, but it lacks the zing, and pretentiousness of my old name.  I miss it so...  



troublesum-chan said:


> HaH i play polymerization
> 
> and fuse my own plot twist man and plotnojutsumon into
> 
> ...


 
I don't know! D:

However, since I'm the main character, I have the plot-cannot-be-changed Syndrome, and that automatically creates a paradigm shift inorder to ensure my success.  Even if I lose, somehow I win and you lose.

My base are gone... D:

My best friends are confused... D:

And now Yugioh is now a daytime soap opera!


----------



## Dave (Feb 23, 2007)

*TRAP CARD

*​


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

> *eats a banana sensually*





anyways, this thread kind of went a different way...  I guess the power of the blender rangers can never be underestimated!

And I will find the forum!  My bionice monkey ninja's protect me from bans, and you know you are too weak to take me on one on one kira, my bionic monkeys will get you one day!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> *TRAP CARD*​
> 
> ​


 
The Flying Saucer/Pheonix Attack reflection card?!  NO!


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah X, but you see, I still win.  I play the chuck norris card, the main character and all others imidiatly bow to chuck awsomenessd, as the series is canceled and replaced with a picture of chuck



there is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live

The leading causes of death in the United States are: 1. Heart Disease 2. Chuck Norris 3. Cancer

Remember the Soviet Union? They decided to quit after watching a DeltaForce marathon on Satellite TV.

4 out of 5 doctors fail to recommend Chuck Norris as a solution to most problems. Also, 80% of doctors die unexplained, needlessly brutal deaths.


----------



## delirium (Feb 23, 2007)

A real trap..


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

AHAHAHAHA

That made laugh so hard! xD


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

buttsecks 

thats what senior membership is really all about


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 23, 2007)

I PLAY EXZODIA!!!

edit: noo im too late


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Really?

I must not be senior member.

I think you're thinking of "Moderatorship"


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

Graphic Novel Guy said:


> I PLAY EXZODIA!!!



plz dont eat me


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

Which side are the seniors on of the buttsecks?

and go online t-chan!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

kk done and dunn


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Which side are the seniors on of the buttsecks?
> 
> and go online t-chan!


 
I think it must be in the moderator sub forum, 'cause I don't see it anywhere here.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 23, 2007)

UGGABUGGA FIREBALL! >__>


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

Sakura said:


> UGGABUGGA FIREBALL! >__>


 
Mermaid Man's Waterball can stop you!


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

X, I need you to keep that money flowing so that we can continue to fund the searcher monkey's looking for kira's lair and subforum.  The elites units are loyal to me for life, but not the searchers


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 23, 2007)

SAKULUVRA <333333


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

sj2k said:


> X, I need you to keep that money flowing so that we can continue to fund the searcher monkey's looking for kira's lair and subforum. The elites units are loyal to me for life, but not the searchers


 
Well, if these Senior Membership Gladiotor rounds ever get going, then we will have enough money to buy NF.  Then we cannot be stopped!



troublesum-chan said:


> SAKUHATERA <333333


 
That was rude! :amazed


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

X, we need more than money to get into kira's secret forum...  Me and my monkies will prevail!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> SAKULUVRA <333333



T-CHANSECKSA <33333333333


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 24, 2007)

muah to you saku <3

X you and your post editing *shakes head and laffs*


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> muah to you saku <3
> 
> X you and your post editing *shakes head and laffs*


 
Do not mock the editing!  'Tis Sacred!

Sacrelidge!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

Yea yea. Rant on.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

wait, when did X edit the post?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 24, 2007)

he said i said SAKUHATERA

when i really said SAKULUVRA <3333


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2007)

[rant]
rant rant.. rantrantrant
[/rant]


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

A conversation, by sam and jen



> *confetti*
> *grabs you and dances*
> *dances with horrible skillz*
> *azn skills*
> ...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

I just need a thousand more rep and I'll be join you guys.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Yea yea. Rant on.


 
I will.

My tyrade will never cease.



sj2k said:


> wait, when did X edit the post?


 
Damn straight.



troublesum-chan said:


> he said i said SAKUHATERA
> 
> when i really said SAKULUVRA <3333


 
It's a lie.

She edited her post, and said I'm the liar.

And Del has the right idea.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2007)

You mean everyone on this site hasn't achieved senior membership status yet? And here was I about to close down this thread due to inactivity


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You mean everyone on this site hasn't achieved senior membership status yet? And here was I about to close down this thread due to inactivity


'

I know.

There aren't nearly enough people posting/spamming in this thread to merit it being open.  'Tis silly, really.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2007)

X said:


> '
> 
> I know.
> 
> There aren't nearly enough people posting/spamming in this thread to merit it being open.  'Tis silly, really.



spamming was the other reason I was going to shut it down


----------



## JJ (Feb 24, 2007)

Under 200 posts to go...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> spamming was the other reason I was going to shut it down


 
I'm part of that problem too, it would seem.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

uum , In before naptime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2007)

^I don't see Ryoma competing in the nationals if he's in that kind of shape :S


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 24, 2007)

Orihime's hair is also on fire


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

lol.......ya. 

Rule 34: ruining your childhood. 
Cosplay: Runining your visons of anime charachters.


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2007)

whats goin on here?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2007)

Pisses me off I still have to wait for my SM. I have a feeling that the day of I will get banned for having an avatar more naughty than Kira's.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> whats goin on here?


 
nuthin 



Bishop said:


> Pisses me off I still have to wait for my SM. I have a feeling that the day of I will get banned for having an avatar more naughty than Kira's.


 
Your avatar is naughty?

Kira can do that, because he wants to.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

Its to match ichigo, and that kakuzu tooks ok from a far but not up close.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> whats goin on here?


 
nuthin 



Bishop said:


> Pisses me off I still have to wait for my SM. I have a feeling that the day of I will get banned for having an avatar more naughty than Kira's.


 
Your avatar is naughty?

Kira can do that, because he wants to.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

But also at Katsucon, these guys rocked.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

People should not dress up as anime characters


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*8000 GET!!!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > *CUTE GAY LAD THAT I HEAR I CAN"T POST!!!*










  You have to put another 9 before the other one in that url, didn't know if it was cool.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2007)

X said:


> Your avatar is naughty?
> 
> Kira can do that, because he wants to.



I will put one up there that is more naughty, I know Kira can do it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2007)

X said:


> nuthin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually had this avatar up before I was a mod  

It's pretty old


----------



## RodMack (Feb 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I actually had this avatar up before I was a mod
> 
> It's pretty old


It's still pretty hot though.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

kira can do whatever he wants, even start up a secret sub forum 

but, we (me, my monkey ninja's, and X's money) will find it!


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, I've been doing spy-work on some mods and Admins for a couple of weeks and I find it suspicious they they sometimes go up in post count but the thread that they posted in is uncredited. I also found other interesting things but I will display them when I have more proof.

Make no mistake Kira, my only objective currently is to infiltrate the secret sub-forum and adapt to the flow of the community, then I will revolutionize the forum to break loose of your oppression. I will get in, I will adapt, an I will evolve the forum  to a new stage that not even you can control.


----------



## alkeality (Feb 24, 2007)

illl be joining you soon so watchi out here I come lol......


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

There is a mod only forum.  I know about that, it is the SECRET subforum that I am after


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 24, 2007)

its the mod lounge

and unless you have cheatcodes you cant get it ><


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah I infil...noticed that also. I have some connection to certain mods who's' names I cannot release.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

Cheat codes may work on the mods lounge, but kira has better security than that.  His secret forum is SO secret, I'm not even sure he has access to it yet.  but I will PREVAIL!


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> its the mod lounge
> 
> and unless you have cheatcodes you cant get it ><



You do know a lot don't you.

*Kidnaps T-chan and interrogates her until he tells everything she knows, then tosses her off in a ditch and drives off*


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> its the mod lounge
> 
> and unless you have cheatcodes you cant get it ><


\

You mean the buttsecks lounge, right?


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2007)

Bishop said:


> *Kidnaps T-chan and interrogates her until he tells everything she knows, then tosses her off in a ditch and drives off*



Now THAT sounds like a code for something. I'm not sure what though, but it's vaguely familiar.

And the sub forum you're talking about.. is it the "MY COCK IS BIGGER THAN YOURS" secret sub-forum? Or has that one been nixed already? I haven't been there in a while.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Now THAT sounds like a code for something. I'm not sure what though, but it's vaguely familiar.
> 
> And the sub forum you're talking about.. is it the "MY COCK IS BIGGER THAN YOURS" secret sub-forum? Or has that one been nixed already? I haven't been there in a while.



That forum is sexist!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 24, 2007)

Delirium said:


> And the sub forum you're talking about.. is it the "MY COCK IS BIGGER THAN YOURS" secret sub-forum? Or has that one been nixed already? I haven't been there in a while.


 
I remember that one  

I only need 25 more posts   But I always post in FCs and the blender T__T


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

> *Kidnaps T-chan and interrogates her until he tells everything she knows, then tosses her off in a ditch and drives off*



*pick t-chan up, dusts her off*

suddenly the lights go off, and from nowhere the sound of music starts playing...

As the beat progresses, both jen and sam start to move their heads in time to the music...

as the lyrics start to play, they begin to dance, a dance that you will either see you join, or see you die...



> What is love
> Oh baby, don't hurt me
> Don't hurt me no more
> Oh, baby don't hurt me
> ...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 24, 2007)

*bobs head*


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> *bobs head*



I can be inanely random too.

...

...

I got nothin'...


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2007)

Those lyrics aren't 100% correct(thaty's my freeway traffic theme song) 

*Records the events that took place on 23-2-2007*


----------



## sj2k (Feb 25, 2007)

> I can be inanely random too.



hello!  night at the roxbury, when you hear that song you HAVE to bob your head, its not an option man.

*bobs head*


----------



## Bishop (Feb 25, 2007)

^Oooooohhhhhh ho.


----------



## 2D (Feb 25, 2007)

1 more month 

Ill probably have 1000 posts by then >.>


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 25, 2007)

Finally applied


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Finally applied



Congrats


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok i think i finally have teh perfected battle royal for seniorship do i have an takers


----------



## Lady Azura (Feb 25, 2007)

^ It's very hard not to stare at your sig. 

Anyways... I haven't posted here in a while... so... what's new?


----------



## sj2k (Feb 25, 2007)

Not much is new.  I am searching for kira's secret sub-forum and lair with my team of bionic ninja monkeys, while a battle royal for non-seniors is being planned.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 25, 2007)

Finally applied ^^

Dunno why I never did, I heard about it when I first arrived and was like "Oh, Ok... I've got a LONG way to go til then!" lol


----------



## Loki (Feb 25, 2007)

welcome..^^

Ok Im a senior for a time now..and still its teh same thing..i just dont get respect XDDD

haha..like i'd need it =P


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 25, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Not much is new.  I am searching for kira's secret sub-forum and lair with my team of bionic ninja monkeys, while a battle royal for non-seniors is being planned.



And you never shall  It is hidden well and protected by the best my technomancy can provide.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 25, 2007)

can i get in if i use gameshark and cheatcodes 

what if i give you a cookie


----------



## Dave (Feb 25, 2007)

ACTION REPLAY FTW


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 25, 2007)

Lady Azura said:


> ^ It's very hard not to stare at your sig.
> 
> Anyways... I haven't posted here in a while... so... what's new?



Excellent the plan works. When most are distracted by the sig is when i will make my final move and usurp power


----------



## sj2k (Feb 26, 2007)

Chatulio, you wish.  As your avy clearly shows, you have the power of unit 2.  While clearly superior to all but the most powerful, I contain the power of unit 1.

I will defeat kira!

Join with me, together we shall rule supreme!


----------



## Dave (Feb 26, 2007)

congradulations on all new comers


----------



## If a Tree Falls... (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm still not sure if this place is a nightmare or a blessing.

Thank god for the mental scarring I received in my childhood to block out any other such scarring.


----------



## Dave (Feb 26, 2007)

your not close to senior citizen ship......how sad...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> congradulations on all new comers


 
LOL.

You're a new comer too.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 26, 2007)

> I'm still not sure if this place is a nightmare or a blessing.
> 
> Thank god for the mental scarring I received in my childhood to block out any other such scarring.
> __________________



once we get a hold of you, we never let go MUHUHUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a long way to go still with the posts.. despite the fact that i have been a member since 2005    but I'm getting there ^^


----------



## Loki (Feb 26, 2007)

no rush...take it easy 

Oh and Welcome to all newcomers lol >


----------



## sj2k (Feb 26, 2007)

wait,

loki, read the spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 when does naruto get a sword?  or is just wishful thinking 




and what do you mean on rush!

if you don't get to 500 posts by tommorow morning love, the world will end


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2007)

sj2k said:


> wait,
> 
> loki, read the spoiler
> 
> ...


 
sj2k, you have almost 4 thousand posts, in less than six months.  That's quiet a bit. :amazed


----------



## Mojim (Feb 26, 2007)

Senior Members are getting big! ;]


----------



## Dave (Feb 26, 2007)

6000+
HOW DOOO you do it?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> 6000+
> HOW DOOO you do it?


 
Spam.

Indignation has over 7000 posts, and he joined in November.


----------



## Dave (Feb 26, 2007)

thats just not fair....


----------



## sj2k (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't spam.  Never have, never will.

I am taking a gap year, so all of my friends are in other parts of the country 

that means the only intelligent conversation I can have in online.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 26, 2007)

I doubt Naruto gets a weapon. In the vol covers it has always showed Sasuke with some type of weapon and Naruto with his hands or a star knife.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 26, 2007)

^let me ask...have you seen naruto carry anything but a kunai or throwing star in the manga or anime??


----------



## Bishop (Feb 26, 2007)

Anime barely counts since it isn't directly from the author. More on point, if I had seen Naruto carry a somewhat importan weapon other than that I wouldn't of made that post. The only remote primary weapon I've seen Naruto with was a Big star, which was in the first part of the manga.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 26, 2007)

@Hollow Ichigo: I just posts  Of course no spam


----------



## Loki (Feb 26, 2007)

sj2k said:


> wait,
> 
> loki, read the spoiler
> 
> ...



What aint u readin the manga?? O_O


*Spoiler*: __ 



....he never got one thats a fan art >;-)


----------



## King (Feb 26, 2007)

I only have to wait 3 months now to be a senior member, just made my 1000th post!!! :-D


----------



## sj2k (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yeah now I remember


*Spoiler*: __ 



  that is what I though, it coudl have been a spoiler though


----------



## Kai (Feb 26, 2007)

X said:


> Spam.
> 
> Indignation has over 7000 posts, and he joined in November.



He joined in August.

I'm just impressed with Kira Yamato's amount of 44,000+ That's alot of insanity. 

Everybody having over 100,000 reps or 250,000 is just crazy to me. I'd be lucky if I ever get to 10,000 by the end of the year.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2007)

Space said:


> He joined in August.
> 
> I'm just impressed with Kira Yamato's amount of 44,000+ That's alot of insanity.
> 
> Everybody having over 100,000 reps or 250,000 is just crazy to me. I'd be lucky if I ever get to 10,000 by the end of the year.


 
I have close to 15 thousand, mainly because of mah Music Pimping.  (See sig)

But I have big reppers reppin' me, so...


----------



## Snickers (Feb 26, 2007)

I wanna be a senior member too


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2007)

D: **


----------



## sj2k (Feb 26, 2007)

I have rep, but it is hard earned rep.  I don't tend to post in places where rep flows very freely, so I am proud of it.  I guess I could go to some other sections, I could hopefully get rep, and who knows, it might be fun!

And I am coming for you kira *cackle*


----------



## Kai (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for my ignorance as I normally patrol around the battledomes, but I haven't been aware of places where rep flows freely... 

I just hope I become Celestial before I turn 25.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Feb 26, 2007)

Nande?



.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 26, 2007)

nande?  what?


----------



## delirium (Feb 26, 2007)

X said:


> I have close to 15 thousand, mainly because of mah Music Pimping.  (See sig)
> 
> But I have big reppers reppin' me, so...



You're been here a year and only got 15,000? 40K in a little over 6 months biooooooooooooooootch.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 27, 2007)

> You're been here a year and only got 15,000? 40K in a little over 6 months biooooooooooooooootch.



that probably because of where you post and what you do (as in the pimping).  It really depends on where you are, which is why I don't like rep requirments of 100k, which is actually an imaginary requirment for a rank that doesn't exist yet, but that is not the point 

I want to see some rep inflation going down!


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

Rep doesn't flow as freely in the MD as you might think. You have to pimps one slammin album to get a rep. Buuuuuuuuuut I'd only have about 20k if I hadn't inadvertently created a trend where everyone repped me with the same message. Some pretty heavy handed reppers got in on it too.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 27, 2007)

nobody gives reps to me and I always rep the ppl who I usaully talk to.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you create the pimping trend delirium?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You're been here a year and only got 15,000? 40K in a little over 6 months biooooooooooooooootch.


 
It was that damned sig or yours...

I bet I could get some too if I had a fool negging me for no reason.


----------



## olaf (Feb 27, 2007)

> Did you create the pimping trend delirium?


Because of Del there is new member group: PIMP (and we are thankful for that)



> I bet I could get some too if I had a fool negging me for no reason.


fuck. Marquis had fool negin him for no real reason, but he forgot to put that in his sig


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2007)

Oneiros said:


> Because of Del there is new member group: PIMP (and we are thankful for that)
> 
> 
> fuck. Marquis had fool negin him for no real reason, but he forgot to put that in his sig


You should put it in! :amazed


----------



## olaf (Feb 27, 2007)

wait. Marquis thinks he posted screencap of that somewhere

EDIT: yes. posted it one FC


			
				Slovenia FC said:
			
		

> No I meant _homo_ cause for this post
> 
> I've got this neg rep
> 
> ...


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Did you create the pimping trend delirium?



Oh man, I wish I created "pimping". Everyone would thus have to send me their first born. But like Oneiors said, I put getting the new user group "Pimps" into motion. 



X said:


> It was that damned sig or yours...
> 
> I bet I could get some too if I had a fool negging me for no reason.



Yes.. it was my old sig. .. I still have it too. Check it out..



Gotta admit though, it's funny how I flipped it on whoever was negging me. I was thinking of using it one more time, but for the member pic thread. Dress up as a Tyrone Biggums.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Oh man, I wish I created "pimping". Everyone would thus have to send me their first born. But like Oneiors said, I put getting the new user group "Pimps" into motion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was in there somewhere, but it had a  in it.  I think it said "can I be in your sig too?"

All in all, it seemed to work out well for you.


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh shoot. That was you? I was wondering who it was. I culdn't put it in my sig though because that damned Hoffkage repped me for my sig too. But he put the picture of my rep into my rep (w/ a  next to it) making everything all wierd looking. That's why the top three threads don't go all the way across. I had to use paint to fix it.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2007)

It would seem that you got some proliferous reps then, huh?

I think the biggest I got was from Pek/moridin.  Upped me about 5000 points. :amazed


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, I have actually. I've got a couple from pek, Hokage Naruto, Ruri, Occa, a couple of joe, a couple from Harlita.. All insane rep power.

The only ones I haven't gotten one from yet are Moe and BWK. What the hell do I have to do to get these fools to rep me?!?! I don't even care about their rep power (although I'm sure Moe's would be larger than any aforementioned). It's just in all the time I've spent here.. not one. So it's now.. it's a goal .. Just trying to get one from everyone in the MD.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Yeah, I have actually. I've got a couple from pek, Hokage Naruto, Ruri, Occa, a couple of joe, a couple from Harlita.. All insane rep power.
> 
> The only ones I haven't gotten one from yet are Moe and BWK. What the hell do I have to do to get these fools to rep me?!?! I don't even care about their rep power (although I'm sure Moe's would be larger than any aforementioned). It's just in all the time I've spent here.. not one. So it's now.. it's a goal .. Just trying to get one from everyone in the MD.


 
Actually, I have one from moe's, 'twas only about 500 hundred?!


----------



## Bishop (Feb 27, 2007)

I dobn't know about other forums, but in the cafe I seldom see pos rep flowing around. If any it would be neg repping because people don't agree, last time I was repped people were still talking about naruto fillers..Though I rep others.


----------



## Loki (Feb 27, 2007)

If you want rep points join a FC there u can get them tuns! ^^


*Spoiler*: _ahh ;D_ 



btw.if someone here wanna make poor loki a nice sing pm me ;P I'll rep him  ^~^


----------



## Bishop (Feb 27, 2007)

I own 2 fc and am Co-owner of one...Still get nothing. Though one fc has nothing to do with NF, one is political and one is a new manwha.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 27, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> btw.if someone here wanna make poor loki a nice sing pm me ;P I'll rep him  ^~^



I expect to be repped in full.


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

X said:


> Actually, I have one from moe's, 'twas only about 500 hundred?!



Impossible. I've gotten tons of rep from less who's rep power is 500 and he doesn't have near the same amount of posts or rep level.

Well.. whatever the case.. *is still jealous*

From what I hear though.. the Blender gushes rep. I wouldt know though, I don't hang in there.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 27, 2007)

I joined FC's, but they are member FC's.

I got rep from kira once.  But no other mods 

And suz negged me for no good reason alot, but suz is being punished for that, among other things.

I want to see the rep flowing for me


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 27, 2007)

I never joined member FC's because I know the members (duh), but not enough to join their FC's.



> I want to see the rep flowing for me


 
Easy for you to say >.>


----------



## Bishop (Feb 27, 2007)

^But you have tons of rep, next to a guy who is trying to get more than the 3439 rep points he has.

*reps sj2k and Kimihiro*


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 27, 2007)

It's not that much >.>


----------



## olaf (Feb 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Impossible. I've gotten tons of rep from less who's rep power is 500 and he doesn't have near the same amount of posts or rep level.
> 
> Well.. whatever the case.. *is still jealous*
> 
> From what I hear though.. the Blender gushes rep. I wouldt know though, I don't hang in there.


Marquis've been raeped by moe once he think, but he sin't sure as it have been long time ago.

from last 20 reps Marquis has, 12 is from FC he owns.

you can get lot's of rep in Blender but only if you are a regular, Maruis hangs out there sometimes, and he gets some rep once in a while.

He thinks that this stupide/hateful rep will land in his sig it already got him some rep


----------



## sj2k (Feb 27, 2007)

Can you take a screenshot on a mac?  I always wondered how you guys got that down there


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Impossible. I've gotten tons of rep from less who's rep power is 500 and he doesn't have near the same amount of posts or rep level.
> 
> Well.. whatever the case.. *is still jealous*
> 
> From what I hear though.. the Blender gushes rep. I wouldt know though, I don't hang in there.


 
I think it does quite a bit, as Itachi Amaretsu seems to have nearly 500 thousand rep points, and Susano I think is even _higher_.  Them's some swingin' power there.

Oh, about the moe rep, if you check mah sig, I think you will know why.  



sj2k said:


> I joined FC's, but they are member FC's.
> 
> I got rep from kira once. But no other mods
> 
> ...


 
Most of us do... D:



Oneiros said:


> Marquis've been raeped by moe once he think, but he sin't sure as it have been long time ago.
> 
> from last 20 reps Marquis has, 12 is from FC he owns.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, you and you're neg trendwhoring (no hypocrosy here, nope.).

I've repped you a few times, along with del and sj.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 27, 2007)

Sigh, I think people either don't want to give out rep or simply forget sometimes.  I went through a period like that, then I realized I could do more than just agree 

Edit:  The reps of people might be down ALOT.  I was told that just a bit before I came here (figures) people had way to much rep power, so it was decreased by alot.  So those guys might not have as much anymore.  I mean, before seto got his 500,000 posts taken away, he could only do 5,000 neg, so about 10,000 pos.  Not that this isn't alot, it is, but I just don't know about 500,000 rep points...

If you want to prove me wrong, just pos rep me with that power!


----------



## olaf (Feb 28, 2007)

sj2k said:


> If you want to prove me wrong, just pos rep me with that power!






> Yeah, you and you're neg trendwhoring (no hypocrosy here, nope.).


Did Marquis ever saw that he is disgusted by it, or that he won't ever do it? Cause he doesn't remember.

But seriously, he thought "why the fuck not?" and it seems that it was good idea since I got couple of pos reps 



> I was told that just a bit before I came here (figures) people had way to much rep power, so it was decreased by alot.


Marquis heard that it was reduced by half. and not only rep powers, but also the amount of rep you need for each rep level.


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2007)

I swear.. I get confused sometimes with this new form of speech you've got going.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

I will be a senior member soon but I keep going off track every time I get neg rep.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Oneiros said:
			
		

> Marquis heard that it was reduced by half. and not only rep powers, *but also the amount of rep you need for each rep level.*



That statement is most definitely false, should the case be that you're talking about the whole "paragon of hope/ascendant/transcendant" rep level things. Proof: I have 190k. About. Transcendant, back then(before the new rep system was instituted) was at 250k. Cutting that in half, then Trancsendancy would be attainable at 125k, no? I'm still Ascendant(not that I care) so obviously, that's a false hope. ;P 

Secondly, this whole page is filled with rep talk so I thought I'd throw in my two cents. The rep system was changed because of "Rep inflation", I suppose you could call it. A lot of people back then could rep you with 3000+ points in one shot, and that's not counting the mods, who had bars on their rep, and others. Because of this, the rep system was being abused and they put a fix to it by hampering people's rep power. In a way it worked, and in a way it didn't. I, myself, used to have a rep power of around 1000 or so, and now it's been cut down at least 50%, so I suppose that in that case, you're right about rep power being cut in half. 

However, you guys really need to stop complaining about not having enough rep. People might not rep like they used to, but in my opinion that's a good thing. And if you deserved rep, you'd get it. So deal with it. >_> 

Lol @ me trying to be righteous. o:


----------



## Loki (Feb 28, 2007)

Bishop said:


> I expect to be repped in full.



*reps* 0_0


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

@ dark wolf, dude, were not seriously complainging lol

In case you haven't been following this conversation, I don't think anyone besides you has taken this seriously in awhile, we are just having fun and fooling around, and having a good time doing it!

And yeah, like I said it got cut down.

Now, if you will excuse me, I must do two very important things

I must continue to find kira's sub forum 

Most importantly, enjoy the tarp


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't have the time to read through however many pages of whatever you were talking about. I only read this page. And it sounded like complaining to me. -shrug- 

Do what you will.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

As long as you enjoy the tarp dark wolf, as long as you enjoy the tarp


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

>____>

Only if it shields me from alien abductions.


----------



## olaf (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for correcting me Dark Woolf. (Marquis only read this in some smack-talk)
But the amount of rep for each level was reduced, right? Cause some ppl in tha blendar were like:


> blenderitte1: I've heard that now You only need 50k to be Celestial
> blenderitte2: whut? You had to have a lot more before.
> blenderitte1: yea. 50k for Celestial. pfft






Delirium said:


> I swear.. I get confused sometimes with this new form of speech you've got going.


don't tell anyone but that's the point


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dunno. Maybe the earlier levels have been dropped or something. I think Celestial was 75k before. I can't be sure though.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

marquis, would I like the blenderites?  I like you and t-chan, but I don't know any others.


----------



## olaf (Feb 28, 2007)

sj2k said:


> marquis, would I like the blenderites?  I like you and t-chan, but I don't know any others.


probably.

Blender = inane/SPAM talk mostly.

if you are okay with that you should be fine there.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

What exactly is the "blender"?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Konoha Plaza > Konoha Blender. 

It's a sub-forum in the Konoha Plaza, mainly made of meaningless nonsensical threads and posts. And etc. 

I don't usually go in there, mainly because I prefer at least a bit of intelligence in posts. But every now and then I take a vacation to the world of the blender.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, won't be going in there.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't blame you.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

but what if the tarp tells you too?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

Well it's obviously a trap. I see you didn't sypher the word.

TARP=TRAP. All they did was switch two letters.


----------



## martryn (Feb 28, 2007)

Celestial has always been 50k, I think.  I remember reaching it for the first time.  Not only that, I remember being one of the first to reach it.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

durka durka


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

^Bad idea. XD


----------



## martryn (Feb 28, 2007)

> Help me reach it...rep me.....



I'm probably just as close reaching my next rank.  Help me reach that, ha ha.  Keep posting and stay active and you'll reach it, just like I'll reach mine.


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2007)

martryn said:


> I'm probably just as close reaching my next rank.  Help me reach that, ha ha.  Keep posting and stay active and you'll reach it, just like I'll reach mine.



True words raptorous one.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 28, 2007)

The blender needs better threads -.-

And Bishop, delete that post before a mod sees =/


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

martryn said:


> I'm probably just as close reaching my next rank.  Help me reach that, ha ha.  Keep posting and stay active and you'll reach it, just like I'll reach mine.



Can't rep anyone now since it says I've given out too much in the last 24 hours...So...yo're not going to rep me rapturous one..I see, so I have to force yoe..SHARINGAN! O.O


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

Bishop, the trap is in NOT listening to the tarp, duh


----------



## Dre (Feb 28, 2007)

there is a conspiracy against me, once i get 1000 posts some one neg reps me and then i dont have enough points lol its all good tho. A few more days and it will be 6 months, and then i can get that bigger avy.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Bishop, the trap is in NOT listening to the tarp, duh



That is what they want you to think.

Have you guys notice the absence of Kira lately? I have a feeling he's putting up obsticales to prevent me from penetrating the secret village he is the member of.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL. Or mayyybeeeee....he's busy with college or somethinglike that.. o_0


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2007)

What are you talking about sj2k.. rep IZ SERIUSSSSS BIDNAZZZ!!! 



I'm actually glad it's harder to get to levels like Ascendant and higher. So when I do get there, it'll be well worth it. Since for the most part, my reps deserved.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

@Delirium--I agree. I didn't feel like I accomplished anything when I reached Ascendant, because it was so easy to get there during the rep-inflation/repwhoring stage of NF.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

Speak for yourselves!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Bishop said:


> That is what they want you to think.
> 
> Have you guys notice the absence of Kira lately? I have a feeling he's putting up obsticales to prevent me from penetrating the secret village he is the member of.



I've just been lurking....


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

CJ? Lurking?! _Impossible! _ OOOO:


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2007)

It's an oxymoron.. How could the interwebzz not implode?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I've just been lurking....



I see you changed your avatar again. 

Lurking eh......*plots*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> CJ? Lurking?! _Impossible! _ OOOO:



I use to be invisible a couple of months ago, but due to some circumstances I went back to being visible >_<

*goes back into the shadows*

@Bishop: I changed my avatar days ago


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, I like being invisible but lately people have been commenting on it and how they feel insecure and crap so I may switch from the red dot to green dot...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

@CJ--Yeah, I noticed that you had gone invisible for a while. I was always wondering why, too, but never bothered to ask. xD 

Btw, loving that HonokaxNagisa theme. <_<


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

So why are you calling Kira CJ? I sthat his/her old name?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nickname, lol. I'd call him Kira on the forums/outside of his FC (which I unfortunately barely go in anymore) but it feels too impersonal considering how long I've known him. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Yeah, I like being invisible but lately people have been commenting on it and how they feel insecure and crap so I may switch from the red dot to green dot...



Doesn't bother me one bit because I can see the red dot as well  



Dark_wolf247 said:


> @CJ--Yeah, I noticed that you had gone invisible for a while. I was always wondering why, too, but never bothered to ask. xD


It was nice going in and out of threads without people knowing you were watching over it. But then people started PM'ing me all the time figuring that I was always online since I went into invisible mode, so it became a bit too much to bare. 



> Btw, loving that HonokaxNagisa theme. <_<



Thanks. There seems to be plenty of yuri material for these two characters so I took advantage of it xDD

I want to try a NanohaXFate (Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha) motif next ^__^


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> It was nice going in and out of threads without people knowing you were watching over it. But then people started PM'ing me all the time figuring that I was always online since I went into invisible mode, so it became a bit too much to bare.



Ah, the trials of being a staff member of NF/a really popular guy. D: 


> Thanks. There seems to be plenty of yuri material for these two characters so I took advantage of it xDD
> 
> I want to try a NanohaXFate (Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha) motif next ^__^



zOMG you should. You totally should. I LOVE that couple. I almost love it more than Nagisa and Honoka. Actually, I might. D:


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Doesn't bother me one bit because I can see the red dot as well


 r-r-really?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Ah, the trials of being a staff member of NF/a really popular guy. D:


And if you let the PM's pile up people will think your purposely avoiding them  



> zOMG you should. You totally should. I LOVE that couple. I almost love it more than Nagisa and Honoka. Actually, I might. D:



Yeah, I found some really cute ones with Nanoha and Fate and some other ones I probably wouldn't feel comfortable posting here. Something about two 3rd graders in a certain pose that just doesn't sit right with me  

What I'm waiting for is more fanart for Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha _Strikers_ since they're much older. Probably mixing the art from the first two series and the new series. 

The series provided lots of ammunition for a yuri pairing (i.e. Nanoha ambivalence towards Yuno; her first description of Fate; there interaction when there alone....yeah, I know it's not meant to seem that way, but you know yuri fans will always take every advantage to find evidence to support their pairings )

As for NagisaXHonoka, if anyone likes anyone, I'm leaning on Nagisa liking Honoka (since Honoka is fixated on that guy Fujipi xDD)


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought Nagisa was the one infatuated with Fajipi? XD 

And yeah. I can't wait for the new series. I mean, high school Nanoha/Fate? Nanoha could have changed her outfit though. >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> I thought Nagisa was the one infatuated with Fajipi? XD


lol..mental slip on my part xDD


> And yeah. I can't wait for the new series. I mean, high school Nanoha/Fate? Nanoha could have changed her outfit though. >_>



Yeah, but I think I'll go ahead with the new motif soon. I have enough "Strikers" yuri fanart, so I think it can work, if not, I guess I'll have to settle with being labeled a lolifiend


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

what is that series/manga about?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, but I think I'll go ahead with the new motif soon. I have enough "Strikers" yuri fanart, so I think it can work, if not, I guess I'll have to settle with being labeled a lolifiend


 
No shame in that XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

@CJ--Aren't you already labeled as a pedobear? o.o

@Bishop--Hard to explain. ~__~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> No shame in that XD


tell that to the FBI >_>



Dark_wolf247 said:


> @CJ--Aren't you already labeled as a pedobear? o.o



Well, yeah, I had the gold seal, but what i had in mind might get me platinum  


@Bishop: You mean Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha?

Wiki's your best friend:



It's a pretty good series, although the first season is a bit slow, but if you can make it to the second season, you'll be rewarded with a good storyline and pretty nice action sequences.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe even double platinum? OOOO: 

Maybe you'd even reach MJ-STATUS! (Yes, caps lock was completely necessary.)

And you can also look for Pretty Cure on Wiki too, I think.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Bishop--Hard to explain. ~__~


\
Explain


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

CJ ALREADY DID GOSH. 

D< 

lrn2read nub. /Cara jaykay jaykay jaykay lololol.


----------



## Kai (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Delirium--I agree. I didn't feel like I accomplished anything when I reached Ascendant, *because it was so easy to get there during the rep-inflation/repwhoring stage of NF*.



And where the hell would that be.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Maybe even double platinum? OOOO:
> 
> Maybe you'd even reach MJ-STATUS! (Yes, caps lock was completely necessary.)
> 
> And you can also look for Pretty Cure on Wiki too, I think.



MJ? 

No....I avoid boys/shota at all costs D:


And I finished my Mahou Shoujo motif 

Be prepared for loli yuri goodness


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> tell that to the FBI >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME BEFORE i DELETED THE SECOND SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> @Bishop: You mean Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha?
> 
> Wiki's your best friend:
> 
> ...



Eh, don't like shoujo, unless it's filled with so much ecchi it's sad.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Space said:
			
		

> And where the hell would that be.



Um liek since liek August to liek the month you joined, yarr. Except in '05.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> MJ?
> 
> No....I avoid boys/shota at all costs D:
> 
> ...


 
So you're like a hetro-MJ then? xD

Yuri? That's always a win


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yuri >>>>>>>>>>> all. That's all I gotta say about it.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Omg, CJ. You forgot to mention Kannazuki no Miko under Shoujo-Ai!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Omg, CJ. You forgot to mention Kannazuki no Miko under Shoujo-Ai!



I loved that series 

but really, I just mentioned a handful of examples. I knew I would forget a few titles in each category xDD

Here's my complete list of *watched anime*: 

here

*Currently Watching list *

here


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah your anime list is insane, I mean, gosh. D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Yeah your anime list is insane, I mean, gosh. D:



The mess up part is that the rate of my anime viewing is still increasing 

oh..I would suggest Battle Athletes Victory for Shoujo-ai elements  
trust me...it has quite a good deal of it ^__^


> Akari Kanzaki has just joined an all-girls academy in hopes of entering the University Satellite, an elite sports training facility. She wants to win the title of Cosmo Beauty - a title held years ago by her mother. It's not an easy task for her as fear, doubt and peer pressure get in her way, but friends, rivals and fans slowly encourage her to overcome her obstacles and become the best of the Battle Athletes.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't believe you watch Yugioh GX :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I can't believe you watch Yugioh GX :S



Be prepared to be more shocked....I actually like the dubbed version  

@Kat: 

Here's another synopsis for Battle Athletes Victory:


> Welcome to the United Systems Sports Academy [USSA], where the elite from around the solar system come to hone their athletic prowess with the technologically enhanced training facilities and the renowned coaching staff. For many, the grueling, full contact competition against humanities strongest and most ambitious athletes is the beginning of a dream to become the next Tomoe Midou, the first Battle Athletes Competition winner, and most famous of all sports champions. However, for Akari Kanzaki, Tomoe Midou's daughter, the trails of the academy and it's scheming students provide a path of self discovery and a chance to step out from her mothers shadow.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 28, 2007)

@CJ--I've looked everywhere for a Battle Athletes DL with no luck. D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

*Shoujo-AI*


*Akari X Chris  *


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




So many Shoujo-ai moments between these two. Not to mention Chris fell in love with Akari at first sight and believe their soul mates


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, that was an interesting read 

A few comments

Kira, Of course people would realize your online, you are AWLAYS online, as far as I can tell

What is yu's avy from?

And, ltos of other stuff, but I can't remember it 

and its odd seeing half the people call you CJ, kira (CJ) and the other half not.  Is it odd to have people refer to you as both?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

^well, CJ is my actual name, while my username has changed over my time here. 

I've had people call me, SSJ, Kira and Sama (due to my numerous name changes)


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah.  I am still getting used to people calling me sj2k instead of sam, it is my first online community, so having people calling me 4 differnt names would be even odder, lol


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 28, 2007)

sam sam see jay

how ya doin


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 28, 2007)

sj2k said:


> yeah.  I am still getting used to people calling me sj2k instead of sam, it is my first online community, so having people calling me 4 differnt names would be even odder, lol



LOL Then you should've done what I did, and made your username your name . Ha, I would never be able to get used to someone referring to me as a random username.

But I still call you Sam !


@Kira: Wow . I never realized how much shoujo you watched. I thought it was just the Sailor Moon thing, and that was it .

By the way, I never did finish Sailor Moon . I got to Super S, and then I stopped watching....Perhaps I'll go back sometime and watch Sailor Stars .

And I finally figured out what you meant by dual audio ! I thought it was just in English, and that perhaps you were hallucinating the Japanese .



....Oh. And this post isn't as random as you might think. I've been lurking in this topic for a loooooooong time .


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello jen!

I am doing good

and I don't watch shoujo, does that make me different


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> @Kira: Wow . I never realized how much shoujo you watched. I thought it was just the Sailor Moon thing, and that was it .
> 
> By the way, I never did finish Sailor Moon . I got to Super S, and then I stopped watching....Perhaps I'll go back sometime and watch Sailor Stars .
> 
> ...



I use to watch nothing but Shounen (either action or ecchi titles) when I first started watching anime, then I realized how much I was missing out on by not watching shoujo titles. So, I made it a point to give every single anime I come across a chance. I also grew to love sci-fi, mecha, supernatural, comedy and slice of Life series. 

You should watch Sailor Moon stars. Although the first 15 episodes are a continuation of Sailor Moon Super except that it doesn't have that annoying pegasus and all the outer senshi return. So as much as it pains me to say it...watching the latter episodes of Sailor Moon Super will help you understand what's going on in the beginning of Sailor Moon Stars.

And whenever you see dual audio or an OGM file extension, it usually means you can switch the audio tracks xDD


----------



## RodMack (Mar 1, 2007)

I only watch certain genres of anime, mainly shounen and some mecha, sci-fi, and comedy.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't want to limit myself to a title.  I watch what looks good, or interests me.  If it fits under 'blank' then so what?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2007)

I just threw out certain genres as examples. Anything that interests me will get my attention, IMO.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I use to watch nothing but Shounen (either action or ecchi titles) when I first started watching anime, then I realized how much I was missing out on by not watching shoujo titles. So, I made it a point to give every single anime I come across a chance. I also grew to love sci-fi, mecha, supernatural, comedy and slice of Life series.
> 
> You should watch Sailor Moon stars. Although the first 15 episodes are a continuation of Sailor Moon Super except that it doesn't have that annoying pegasus and all the outer senshi return. So as much as it pains me to say it...watching the latter episodes of Sailor Moon Super will help you understand what's going on in the beginning of Sailor Moon Stars.
> 
> And whenever you see dual audio or an OGM file extension, it usually means you can switch the audio tracks xDD



Okay, I'll watch Sailor Moon Stars as soon as I'm done with Neon Genesis: Evangelion, which Sam recommended to me . I like it a lot so far !

Ha, and yeah, that's why I stopped watching....Sailor Uranus (my favorite) left, and there was that annoying Pegasus. And all the other Sailor Scouts suddenly became useless. I mean, they might as well not have existed, because Sailor Moon and Sailor Mini Moon did just fine with the help of Pegasus....

...Although, they really all started to become useless after the first season, which was sad . I liked when the other inner Sailor Scouts actually helped, and it wasn't all Sailor Moon....

But if you tell me Sailor Stars is good, I'll believe you .

And yeah....About the dual audio thing....Heh, I just ended up watching the episodes on youtube cause it took me till...maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago to figure out that it actually _could_ switch to Japanese .


...By the way, has anyone ever watched Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru? Not a very deep series, and it was short (12 episodes), but it was fun and very cute .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> Okay, I'll watch Sailor Moon Stars as soon as I'm done with Neon Genesis: Evangelion, which Sam recommended to me . I like it a lot so far !
> 
> Ha, and yeah, that's why I stopped watching....Sailor Uranus (my favorite) left, and there was that annoying Pegasus. And all the other Sailor Scouts suddenly became useless. I mean, they might as well not have existed, because Sailor Moon and Sailor Mini Moon did just fine with the help of Pegasus....
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's kind of sad the inner senshi got the shaft as the series progressed, but the series perked a bit later on, and it was interesting towards the end if you don't count Super Moon SuperS xDD



> ...By the way, has anyone ever watched Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru? Not a very deep series, and it was short (12 episodes), but it was fun and very cute



Yeah, I actually made a pretty popular thread on it when the very first episode. Not only that but there's going to be a second season 

Apply within


----------



## sj2k (Mar 1, 2007)

talk about anime I like 

and kira, it is my duty as your heir (yes, damnit, I am your hier now, deal with it ) to remind you that you are a dead man soon if you don't catch up on FMA.  Just so you know.

*well, if he is going to die, at least I get soem cool stuff  *


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

Such a weak heir.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 1, 2007)

> Such a weak heir.



you just wish you were his heir


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

No. I'm creating my own legacy, thank you very much.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 1, 2007)

^ wha?  I don't get his legacy, just all his wordly goods.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2007)

Delirium said:


> No. I'm creating my own legacy, thank you very much.


 
LoL @ Del's legacy.


----------



## olaf (Mar 1, 2007)

this sig (Del ripoff) is gaining rep for me
slowly but steady


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, I actually made a pretty popular thread on it when the very first episode. Not only that but there's going to be a second season
> 
> Apply within



!

A second season ??????

Ha! Well, it was necessary, after they left us on such a cliffhanger !

Do you know when the second season's going to start??

Do you like Mizuho better with Takako or Mariya?

I prefer Takako...LOL And I love how Mizuho made her think she was a lesbian
 XD....

Perhaps it's not wise to think logically about this, but....Would Mizuho put on his college application that he went to an all girls' school ?

LOL

Excitement for next season


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> !
> 
> A second season ??????
> 
> ...




Takako is definitely my favorite. Plus if they got married, they're family businesses that were rivals would become an unstoppable Juggernaut 

And in regards to Mizuho...screw college, he's already rich  

Or perhaps he'll go to an all-girls college 

As for the start for the second season, I don't believe it's been stated yet.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 1, 2007)

Are you guys still talking about the same anime?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Are you guys still talking about the same anime?



Which one? I've been talking about many series since yesterday


----------



## Bishop (Mar 1, 2007)

*signs* Nevermind Kira....Never.....Mind.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 1, 2007)

just out of morbid curiosity, do you kow how many hours you have lef tkira?  or minutes.  or even seconds.


----------



## Fang (Mar 1, 2007)

I have no idea what to do to contribute to this thread.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I have no idea what to do to contribute to this thread.


 
Is there ever anything really?


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

X said:


> LoL @ Del's legacy.



LoL @ X's name.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2007)

Delirium said:


> LoL @ X's name.


 
Damnit...


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

X said:


> Damnit...



Mess with the best.. Die like the..


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Mess with the best.. Die like the..


 
Oh ho ho, but soon I'll have my old name back.

What then bitch?!


----------



## RodMack (Mar 1, 2007)

sj2k said:


> just out of morbid curiosity, do you kow how many hours you have lef tkira?  or minutes.  or even seconds.


Looks like someone is in a hurry for CJ's goods.


----------



## Konoha (Mar 2, 2007)

now im 6 months member wohoooo im not gonna be a senior  i just wrote th application  i hope you accept it thanks


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 2, 2007)

You guys have to write applications to become senior members now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> You guys have to write applications to become senior members now?



No they don't


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 2, 2007)

If we did have to write applications, I would never have gotton in


----------



## delirium (Mar 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No they don't



Then what was that 50,000 word essay saying I deserved to become a Senior Member about?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 2, 2007)

13 more days and I may be able to put up a nice avatar and feel good about my self for 2 whole days.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Then what was that 50,000 word essay saying I deserved to become a Senior Member about?



I was bored and felt like reading so I made your request requirement extra special  

*I should probably go through today's and yesterday's batch of requests* 

or I could just go play some Wii


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> No they don't



Lol, I didn't think so. 

I suggest Wii-ness.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Lol, I didn't think so.


It would be very time consuming to read such requests xDD



> I suggest Wii-ness.



me too 

but I already went through all the senior membership and bath house request, So to everyone who got in have fun.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 2, 2007)

Not to mention the fact that you're probably too lazy to read through all of them anyway. >_>


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I was bored and felt like reading so I made your request requirement extra special
> 
> *I should probably go through today's and yesterday's batch of requests*
> 
> or I could just go play some Wii



Go play Wii.

I'll let you know when it's important to actually pay attention to those requests coming through ....In about a month and 2 weeks, that is .

And I want an extra special request requirement !

I'll send in an application .


----------



## Loki (Mar 4, 2007)

hmm i have  a nice rank now..and i was wondering what ANBU means..i kno it more a newb question but ive forgoten^^ somfin like assasieti..??


----------



## chrisp (Mar 4, 2007)

*An*satsu Senjutsu Tokushu *Bu*tai.

Ansatsu = Assasination
Senjutsu = Tactics
Tokushu = Special
Butai = Force, Unit

I guess I need a few more posts to be a senior member


----------



## Kai (Mar 4, 2007)

C0rnflake said:


> *An*satsu Senjutsu Tokushu *Bu*tai.
> 
> Ansatsu = Assasination
> Senjutsu = Tactics
> ...



Haha...you've got a while to go.

My goal is to become Celestial at least by the end of the year


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 5, 2007)

How long have i been a celestial i wonder


----------



## Fang (Mar 5, 2007)

*Makes extremely generic Senior memberish post*


----------



## Loki (Mar 5, 2007)

Im in schoold right now and im litle bored im sayin HI to NF members ;P


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 5, 2007)

^ Your sig will earn you some neg reps, you know


----------



## Loki (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't let that happen =D

*CHANGES* XDDD


----------



## Konoha (Mar 5, 2007)

im senior member at last woohoo


----------



## Loki (Mar 5, 2007)

welcome Konoha ...^^


----------



## Kurau (Mar 5, 2007)

Its a shame seniour members are based on posts >.< I've been here almost since the start, and I don't get any recognition T_T

I post when its needed, instead of trolling!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 5, 2007)

I recognize you..*moves on to more important stuff*

10 more days.


----------



## delirium (Mar 5, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> How long have i been a celestial i wonder



Hopefully I'll get to Celst soon. Only 8500 to go.



hyuuga-naruto said:


> Its a shame seniour members are based on posts >.< I've been here almost since the start, and I don't get any recognition T_T
> 
> I post when its needed, instead of trolling!



Who says we troll? Well.. some who got senior member status so quick troll, I'm sure. But not all of us do !


----------



## sj2k (Mar 5, 2007)

What was the sig before, lol, loki


----------



## delirium (Mar 5, 2007)

Curiousity..... I don't know.. did something to the cat. Got him a cheap two bedroom in uptown New York or something.


----------



## jirno (Mar 6, 2007)

loooooooooooooool 1000 posts


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 8, 2007)

*Sigh*

Haven't been here in a while. How's everyone doing? 


@Kira - I've been meaning to ask... what anime is that in your avy?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2007)

Lady Azura said:


> @Kira - I've been meaning to ask... what anime is that in your avy?




It's from *Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's*


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 8, 2007)

^ Ahh, I see...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 8, 2007)

jirno said:


> loooooooooooooool 1000 posts



please ellucidate your lol for t-chan


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2007)

I think it's more of a lol dupe type of thing.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 8, 2007)

hmm i concur quite quite


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, this thread sure died.

What happened to the spammerz?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 8, 2007)

They died T__T


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2007)

Or perhaps "lol b&"?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 8, 2007)

-checks-

No 

Bastards, get the fuck back here and entertain us with your spam


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like a snail on a platter.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 8, 2007)

If it looks like one it may well be one. 

Also why is 6 months of membership required?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2007)

Brook said:


> If it looks like one it may well be one.
> 
> Also why is 6 months of membership required?


It is a reward for showing dedication to the forum, and being here for a long time is a big part of that.


----------



## B (Mar 9, 2007)

lul stop spamming!1 its not healthy, ull B *B*annededed


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2007)

B said:


> lul stop spamming!1 its not healthy, ull B *B*annededed


 
HA!  I nevre B BAnned!!

However...  I think occa is tired of me asking for my name to be changed >.>


----------



## Bishop (Mar 9, 2007)

^ I am also. One month your Doc the next your X.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2007)

Bishop said:


> ^ I am also. One month your Doc the next your X.


 
Soon I'll a doctor again.

Hopefully.

Then I'll probably never change my name again. >.>


----------



## Bishop (Mar 9, 2007)

X said:


> Soon I'll a doctor again.
> 
> Hopefully.
> 
> *Then I'll probably never change my name again*. >.>



Until next month that is <.<.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Until next month that is <.<.


 
Naw.

I was bullied into my old name, so I doubt the muscle will let me do that again.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, when you change your name back I'm taking X.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Well, when you change your name back I'm taking X.


 
Try it.

For some reason name changes have come to a halt as of late.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2007)

I've noticed. You're still X, that's not good...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Bishop said:


> I've noticed. You're still X, that's not good...


 
Which means you can't have it!  Hah!

Still, I couldn't believe it wasn't taken in the first place.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, Not really even intresting with just 'X'. I'll be Dr.X.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Yeah, Not really even intresting with just 'X'. I'll be Dr.X.


 
I think I may have been the first active "Dr." on the forums. >.>

And I plan to be one yet again!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes but you have a name of benevolence where as I will have one of mystery and small malevolence


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Yes but you have a name of benevolence where as I will have one of mystery and small malevolence


 
Really?

Dr. X sounds like a cliche villain from a cheezy Sci Fi/Super Hero movie.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, that is true, though X sounds like a hero cliche that some teen titan would use.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Yes, that is true, though X sounds like a hero cliche that some teen titan would use.


 
It really does.

But I chose it for the band that was in my signature at the time, it was the main characters name from the album.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2007)

The Doc is back.....


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Why yes I am.


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2007)

Fiiiiiiiiiiiinally. Now I can get rid of this cold.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Fiiiiiiiiiiiinally. Now I can get rid of this cold.


 
Wait.

What?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 10, 2007)

Delirium yur a moderator voltron


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> Delirium yur a moderator voltron


 
I made a few deals, and BAM, he was in.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2007)

Yep, I helpped him out also..with some of my uh...connections. <.<


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2007)

Hear nuts and chins come into play in this deal.


----------



## Loki (Mar 11, 2007)

ok now when i try coming in a thred or trying to post...this shows up.
"VB Short Update."

What dose that mean?
This was the only thread i could come in to so thats why im asking here >_<

"VB Short Update."

;_;


----------



## Kero-Chan (Mar 11, 2007)

It means you gotta post here more .

Welcome all new Senior Member people .


----------



## Bishop (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, they are probably updating the site...or you are slowly being banned from each thread <.<

The fuck!! I tried to post and it said VB Short Update!!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

OH MY GOD!

Time warp.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 11, 2007)

This isn't the place to complain =/


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

It isn't?!

All I've been taught is a lie...


----------



## Bishop (Mar 11, 2007)

It's a conspiracy man!!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

It is!

Viva Revolucian!


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Am I still one of the commoners? Can I still participate in said revolution?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

No Del.

Now you're one of the enemy.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

one of us 

one of us

one of USSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

hey posts work ok here too

what a pleasant surpriseeeeeee


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Ho Ho Ho.. is that how it is, Doc?

You just made the wrong enemy... *MD* reg. I own the place now. I will now make it my mission to have the MD experience a living hell for everyone. You set that into motion. Let it burn into your conscience.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Ho Ho Ho.. is that how it is, Doc?
> 
> You just made the wrong enemy... *MD* reg. I own the place now. I will now make it my mission to have the MD experience a living hell for everyone. You set that into motion. Let it burn into your conscience.


 
Oh ho ho!  On the contrary, my green friend.  moridin has his eye on you, and let me tell you... he's a hard ass.


----------



## olaf (Mar 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You just made the wrong enemy... *MD* reg. I own the place now. I will now make it my mission to have the MD experience a living hell for everyone. You set that into motion. Let it burn into your conscience.


pretty sane plan for Dellirium


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Ho ho ho.. and I turn the tables once again like a DJ. I asked if I was still of the commoners.. but you say I'm the enemy... which places mori.. where? 

Be alert when browsing the MD is all I can say.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought it was standard policy to trample over the rights over senior members? O_O


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

yay its kira yamato


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I thought it was standard policy to trample over the rights over senior members? O_O


 
Since when? D:

And Del, moridin will destroy you! :amazed


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

my new post button...

so many seconds... 

wai...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

my new post button...

so many seconds... 

wai...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> my new post button...
> 
> so many seconds...
> 
> wai...


 
lol dp

u gona git b&


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

oh noes 

well the mods hate me anyway itll give them a reason

rite deli rum and kira tomato


----------



## Bishop (Mar 11, 2007)

*Runs behind rock and takes many pictures of Delirium's hideout.*


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Not unless I see some glorious tits. I can then put in a good word for you. ... wait... how old are you. I don't wanna go through that situation again. 



> *Runs behind rock and takes many pictures of Delirium's hideout.*



Fool. I have many bunkers. Don't not waste your film on something which will be incinerated in 5...4...3...2..


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

Bishop said:


> *Runs behind rock and takes many pictures of Delirium's hideout.*


 
Show us when you get done.

t-chan: theyza cummin for u!!1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Since when? D:



oops...wrong tab...I thought I was posting the mod lounge


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

they are not coming for me

they feel no compulsion to squeesh such a small fail as me...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> oops...wrong tab...I thought I was posting the mod lounge


 
Aha!  

The truth is revealed!  My journalistic responsibilities make it my duty to show this to the world!


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh noes.. They a knowin are secretz..


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Oh noes.. They a knowin are secretz..


 
'Tis too late!

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

VB updates are really mods loving on eachother <333333


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> VB updates are really mods loving on eachother <333333


 
Sexually? .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Sexually? .



Is there any other way?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

thy reach through the screen and hug on eachther

and thus push all posts and nf out of the way while reaching

thus creting time warps and vb updates and destruction of new posts


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Is there any other way?


 
Judging from your signature?  No.  



troublesum-chan said:


> thy reach through the screen and hug on eachther
> 
> and thus push all posts and nf out of the way while reaching
> 
> thus creting time warps and vb updates and destruction of new posts


 
Wow, that prolific, huh?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

OH MAN NEW POSTS BUTTION WORKS NAO


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Trust me... I made my introduction in there and.... well... I'd never been so violated. To say the least.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Trust me... I made my introduction in there and.... well... I'd never been so violated. To say the least.



that sounds wonderful 

now i g2g >< bai deli rum

doctor love o coriandr

killer tomato

<333333333


----------



## Bishop (Mar 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Trust me... I made my introduction in there and.... well... I'd never been so violated. To say the least.



So that's why you're walking so upright. I suggest preporation H.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 11, 2007)

Is the time warp still going on?


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Bishop said:


> So that's why you're walking so upright. I suggest preporation H.



Preperation H huh. I'll try that next time. They said that that was just the beginning. There's more to come, until someone new gets modded. THen I get to join in on the fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> that sounds wonderful
> 
> now i g2g >< bai deli rum
> 
> ...


 
bye lol omg



Bishop said:


> So that's why you're walking so upright. I suggest preporation H.


 
It would seem so.



Kimihiro said:


> Is the time warp still going on?


 
lol @ time warp


----------



## Misa (Mar 12, 2007)

I just applied yes


----------



## Jyuuken (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been here since the beginning of time, and I still don't qualify... :LOL


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, in less then 20 post you will qualify. As for myself :I am finally one.


----------



## Dre (Mar 15, 2007)

I've applied like 10 times and im still not a senior member.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Well, in less then 20 post you will qualify. As for myself :I am finally one.


 
Hey, Bishop, did you enjoy my recomendations I gave you, or did I fall flat on my face?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

No one gave me the songs yet. But on the link: I enjoyed the second one. The first had NO rythme to and my cat damn near bit through the speackers to stop the sounds.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah.

They're definately not a traditional band, and some times the unrythmic natuer of the band put's people off.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Tell that to the bounty hunters after the 45 pounds of fish my cat put on yuor head.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Tell that to the bounty hunters after the 45 pounds of fish my cat put on yuor head.


 
Really? :amazed 

I'd better be cautious from now on.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Damn straight. 

Sad I'm still waiting on the music. I wanted some madel of the wells(sp) and seabelts next.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

maudlin of the Well?  Oh, that's basically the same band, at least member-wise.  However, while they are much more directional in their music, they are also much heavier than Kayo Dot, in case you have a problem with heavy music.

But I am intrigued by Seatbelts, are they jazz?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Pop jazz.

What is heavy music???Are they obeese or something?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha.

I mean like Heavy Metal, or, in technical terms, very high distortion and complex power chords and furious drums and such.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Ohh ho, nope, nevermind them. I like smooth listening earthy beats. Like a natural rainfall sound with other nice sounds in it. It makes me feel good after I listen to my 10 minutes of gangster music.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

It's all good. I still need to find some Seatbelt albums.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah man, they mostly do soundtracks for cowboy bebop. The problem is that they are high in price; $40-50 isn't my style. Do you know any good jazz bands? My ipod has 196 songs, I only listen to 10 of them on any given day.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Yeah man, they mostly do soundtracks for cowboy bebop. The problem is that they are high in price; $40-50 isn't my style. Do you know any good jazz bands? My ipod has 196 songs, I only listen to 10 of them on any given day.


 
Good Jazz?  Well, I could give you some Jazz Recommendations later, when I think about it, but do you like Jazz-Rock fusion style bands?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes. That's what seatbelts are, and nujabes also( the instrumentals)


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Ahh, well then I highly Recommend Mahavishnu Orchestra.  Good jazz rock form the 70's.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

*Limewired it* Thank you very much *reps*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

No Problem, it's awesome stuff.  I can give you more recommendations later.


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be a senior member in no time.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

^ 975 more posts to go -.-


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Uh huh.  **


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 15, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> ^ 975 more posts to go -.-



I'm guessing I can get it in a week, if I average 100 posts a day.

I've done it on other forums, plus I'm now on spring break.

rats...posts don't count here >_<


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

100 posts a day? O_O

Don't spam >.>


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> 100 posts a day? O_O
> 
> Don't spam >.>


 
Yeah you *cough*Kimi*cough* wouldn't want to spam, would you?


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 15, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> 100 posts a day? O_O
> 
> Don't spam >.>



As long as I stay on topic and don't double post it shouldn't be a problem. I took the liberty of reading the forum rules.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah you *cough*Kimi*cough* wouldn't want to spam, would you?


 
Blender doesn't count, that's where I get my spamwhoriness out


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Blender doesn't count, that's where I get my spamwhoriness out


 
Ri-i-i-ight.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

I have no idea on what I just wrote :S


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I have no idea on what I just wrote :S


 
...

What?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

...
...
...
...


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Cocaine is a hell-of-a drug.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


 
...
...
...
...
...
...

What?



Bishop said:


> Cocaine is a hell-of-a drug.


 
I wouldn't know, I haven't tried it.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



And that white stuff on your nose is flour I presume.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Bishop said:


> And that white stuff on your nose is flour I presume.


 
...yes.

I was baking a cake.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

*looks at the many litle baggies on the table, each filled with white  powder*

Ohhhh hoo. Sure


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

You know it.

That's why each baggie is clearly labeled "FLOUR", in order to prevent confusion.


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, seems kinda random here


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Confusion from what......


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

majinveggito said:


> Wow, seems kinda random here


 
There really isn't any.  

Posts don't count here anyways.



Bishop said:


> Confusion from what......


 
Nothing... nothing at all.


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2007)

This isn't random. This is the flow of life. Tits or b&!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Delirium said:


> This isn't random. This is the flow of life. Tits or b&!


 
You have no power here!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

WHERE'S MY DAMN MUSIC!!!


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2007)

Ha ha ha.

That's what you think.


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea, this section is for us senior members. But I guess I have to work on getting into the 18+ section first.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Bishop said:


> WHERE'S MY DAMN MUSIC!!!


 
Limewire I suppose? 

Or are you on about Kayo Dot? xD



Delirium said:


> Ha ha ha.
> 
> That's what you think.


 
Maybe, we'll see, Del, we'll see...



majinveggito said:


> Yea, this section is for us senior members. But I guess I have to work on getting into the 18+ section first.


 
It's not that great, really.

I rarely visit it.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Kayo Dot..


----------



## olaf (Mar 15, 2007)

Delirium said:


> This isn't random. This is the flow of life. Tits or b&!


will *man-tits* do?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Kayo Dot..


 
Hmm...

I might be able to upload it for you later.  Maybe...



Oneiros said:


> will *man-tits* do?


 
Oh, _hell_ no.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Oneiros said:


> will *man-tits* do?



No.




			
				Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> I might be able to upload it for you later. Maybe...


 *Puts on Micheal Jackson coat, plays Mr.Roboto and dances*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2007)

Bishop said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> *Puts on Micheal Jackson coat, plays Mr.Roboto and dances*


 
Keep in mind that's a big maybe, I have to get to a certain computer first, as this computer isn't mine.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

Oneiros said:


> will *man-tits* do?





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Keep in mind that's a big maybe, I have to get to a certain computer first, as this computer isn't mine.



*takes off coat, puts on southern blues and sits in rocking chair with some liqour and a shotgun*


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 15, 2007)

Just 4 more days...


----------



## vanh (Mar 16, 2007)

Mortalis said:
			
		

> Just 4 more days...



early congrats .


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2007)

Bishop said:


> *takes off coat, puts on southern blues and sits in rocking chair with some liqour and a shotgun*


 
Tell me you got those Kayo Dot albums?



Mortalis said:


> Just 4 more days...


 
Nice, Mortalis!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Tell me you got those Kayo Dot albums?


I got one album witch has 5 songs on it. 4 are great, one was that song that caused my cat to put a bounty on your head. I love em.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

Everyone congratulate me on me becoming a Senior Member.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2007)

You have just got in? Congrates man, you deserve it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, I did. I paid my dues.


----------



## .:Maddog:. (Mar 16, 2007)

man i need to do some serious posting........ well lets see if i post a lot today i could be there in bout a week


----------



## Fang (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm sad I lost like two hundred posts because of those BH's convo threads. Never again!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I'm sad I lost like two hundred posts because of those BH's convo threads. Never again!



*Looks at fangs post count* Yeah, I can see how that may have effected your post count.




			
				.:Maddog:. said:
			
		

> man i need to do some serious posting........ well lets see if i post a lot today i could be there in bout a week


Come on slacker, I started off this month with 20 post now look at me.
NO EXCUSES!!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 16, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Just 4 more days...



Make that 3 days  

If only that was the countdown for OVA III as well ._.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Mar 16, 2007)

I need about 300 more posts(will have that in about a month) and 700 more rep points.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2007)

I need...

Wait, no I don't.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmmm... I also don't need posts.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2007)

You guys are wrong, teasing that guy.

 *Doesn't need anything either*


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Everyone congratulate me on me becoming a Senior Member.





Bishop said:


> You have just got in? Congrates man, you deserve it.



I told you you'd get one here. I wasn't bitching.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey where are the MODs for Konoha TV some asshole is spoiling the manga for no reason at all.


----------



## martryn (Mar 19, 2007)

> Hey where are the MODs for Konoha TV some asshole is spoiling the manga for no reason at all.



Hey, why the hell are we posting about it in here?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2007)

adds to my postcount


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 19, 2007)

Krippler said:


> adds to my postcount



But why here? It makes just as much sense to post it in the music dept. (i.e. none at all).

Regardless, I finally meet the requirements!

Now I must continue to play the "waiting game" I guess...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2007)

Ahh, how long is it, Mortalis?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 19, 2007)

I only just reached 6 months this morning. Now I'm just waiting for the mods to process my request.

Took me a while to figure out a "reason" though...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2007)

I remember trying that, and then I just put some inane, funny comment and it went through regardless.

Still, they're pretty quick about it. It shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 19, 2007)

That's good to know. I was dreading a little because I still remember how long it took me to be able to join the "18+ Members".


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> That's good to know. I was dreading a little because I still remember how long it took me to be able to join the "18+ Members".


 
I remember trying to do that when I was 100 posts young.  It took a few days, and I really tried to put in a good reason, but I was afraid I was rejected.  My poor, naive self.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 19, 2007)

I did it when I had 100 posts and I got in (although it did take almost a week to process).


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

Senior Status, pft.
I enjoy my 125x125 avatar size.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 19, 2007)

Good for you. I'm in it for the pm space (and I'm not a music dept. person).


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 19, 2007)

lol Mortalis, you should've sent pr0n to Kira so you could've gotten SM by now


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't have any. 

And I really don't see that as a good enough reason to get some.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 19, 2007)

haha, I'm certain hentai's enough to get you in quicker 

I know you're keeping some great nude pics of Seras away from me ._.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 19, 2007)

Believe what you want to.

I think my request was denied...


----------



## Mojim (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Just be patient ^^


----------



## mr_yenz (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm.... I wonder, maybe I should decrease my avi size to 125 x 125 until I get to 2000 posts...


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 20, 2007)

Mojim said:


> ^ Just be patient ^^



I'm more confused then anxious. The screen where it had my request has reverted back to normal...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2007)

just 50 more posts and i'm in baby!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 20, 2007)

I went for it a month early!

I feel so stupid right now.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2007)

Whoops.

Yeah, I can see why it didn't work.


----------



## Even (Mar 22, 2007)

hopefully I'm in now


----------



## chrisp (Mar 22, 2007)

My dream is to become greater than the Senior Members! I'm going to make all the members recognize my existence.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 22, 2007)

yay! i just made all the requirements! i'm just waiting for my request to be accepted! what a way to celebrate my first year at NF!!


----------



## Dre (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn its hard to become a senior member, i mustve applied 15 times by now.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 22, 2007)

You have to wait 6 months to the date. So if you became a member Oct 24 yuo have to wait to march 24.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 22, 2007)

^ Give it some time =/

Kira does have a life of looking at hentai all day


----------



## Dre (Mar 22, 2007)

Bishop said:


> You have to wait 6 months to the date. So if you became a member Oct 24 yuo have to wait to march 24.



i became a member on the 17th. I just have to be patient.


----------



## King (Mar 22, 2007)

Exactly two months and twoy  days from now, which will also be 4 days after my birthdaby the way, will be the day that I can officially apply for the senior membership!!


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 23, 2007)

Finally i got a 1000th post    damn that took a while but yeah i can finally apply to be a senior member.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2007)

It shows you have 996 post   Guess you were of 4 our some thread you posted in got deleted.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bishop said:


> It shows you have 996 post   Guess you were of 4 our some thread you posted in got deleted.



lol dammit people deletin my post

*Edit:* well now i have 1000 post hopefully none of them get deleted. Because that would be a bitch


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, time to work on getting 1000 posts.... Although, that is going to take me quite a while...

*sighs* It appears that I'll never get that done.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2007)

Why not? You've had 2 years to do it.

I've been here 5 months and almost have 4,000.


----------



## Haku (Mar 23, 2007)

alright seems like i need to get on posting alot more!!!  

so what does it take to be a mod?


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 23, 2007)

Bishop said:


> You have to wait 6 months to the date. So if you became a member Oct 24 yuo have to wait to march 24.



You mean you'd have to wait till April 24th....


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2007)

I already made THAT mistake.

Although, it would seem that the mod who made Bishop into a Senior member did the same thing...


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 23, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I already made THAT mistake.
> 
> Although, it would seem that the mod who made Bishop into a Senior member did the same thing...



LOL Or bishop found some way around it .

I definitely thought you'd been on NF longer than me, Mortalis. Looks like you joined a few days after me, though .

Now, to get 1,000 posts before April 22nd !


Edit: Never mind. You joined 2 whole days before I did .


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm so far away from a 1000 post, I spend too much time in the FCs.

I have to wait till June I think ><


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> LOL Or bishop found some way around it .
> 
> I definitely thought you'd been on NF longer than me, Mortalis. Looks like you joined a few days after me, though .
> 
> Now, to get 1,000 posts before April 22nd !



You can do it my friend! 

It's just 270 to go (not even 10 a day). 

Most people make the same mistake just because my post count is abnormally high. But that's just because I spend far too much time in the OB.


----------



## X (Mar 23, 2007)

Woah, senior member privilages, hard to come by.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 24, 2007)

yatta!! my request got fulfilled today!! i'm now a senior member!!


----------



## Mojim (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats to all new seniors


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats to all senpais!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:
			
		

> LOL Or bishop found some way around it .
> 
> I definitely thought you'd been on NF longer than me, Mortalis. Looks like you joined a few days after me, though .
> 
> ...





Hmm? I joined on oct 15 and became a SM on March 15. So I was right, March 24th.


----------



## Loki (Mar 24, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> yatta!! my request got fulfilled today!! i'm now a senior member!!



Welcome~~


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 24, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Hmm? I joined on oct 15 and became a SM on March 15. So I was right, March 24th.



But that's only 5 months...


----------



## Capacity (Mar 24, 2007)

im half way to becoming a senior member and get a bigger avy


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 24, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Welcome~~



thank you!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2007)

It'd be ashamed if your Senior member ship just....dissapeared.


----------



## Loki (Mar 24, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> thank you!!



np, nice sing btw!! 

You makin 'em?


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well im finally a Senior Member...damn that took a while


----------



## Mojim (Mar 25, 2007)

^ Well, you finally got it


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mojim said:


> ^ Well, you finally got it



haha yeah youre right and its definitely nice to have a bigger avy


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm in it for the PM space, mostly.

Pimping takes up most of mine.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 27, 2007)

CMX said you never responded to his PMs, Boskov xDD

I was in it for the larger avatar and other stuff, honestly =/


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> CMX said you never responded to his PMs, Boskov xDD
> 
> I was in it for the larger avatar and other stuff, honestly =/


 
I must have deleted it. :/

I'll just have to send him a naked picture of me to make up for it. 

Really?  It's cool, but when my PM box fills up in less than 2 weeks, I need 400 instead of 100 PMs.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm in it for everything.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 27, 2007)

Capacity said:


> im half way to becoming a senior member and get a bigger avy


 
Actually, you have to wait for 4-5 more months =/



> Really? It's cool, but when my PM box fills up in less than 2 weeks, I need 400 instead of 100 PMs.


 
I rarely get PMS x__x


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm in it just bc i can say im a senior.... its respect bitches lol


----------



## The Internet (Mar 28, 2007)

+1 post count

Ok so it's suppose to be auto? cause I should be a senior by now.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 31, 2007)

Spectre said:


> +1 post count
> 
> Ok so it's suppose to be auto? cause I should be a senior by now.



No, you still need to go to the "group memberships" section of your control panel.

Then click the little "join group" button.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

aww that sucks....o well 4 more months to go


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 2, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> I'm in it just bc i can say im a senior.... its respect bitches lol



same thing here!!


----------



## chrisp (Apr 2, 2007)

Capacity said:


> aww that sucks....o well 4 more months to go



Impossible?! You joined NF last month and you already have over 1000 posts. That's fast!


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

i liked to make wallpapers and sigs for ppl plus i was very active i didnt notice i was this close to 1000 until last week


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 2, 2007)

Capacity said:


> i liked to make wallpapers and sigs for ppl plus i was very active i didnt notice i was this close to 1000 until last week


 You do have a lot of posts.


----------



## Marke (Apr 2, 2007)

its 1000 post Criteria to be able to use 150x150 Avatars?


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

yes but u need 6 months membership


----------



## Marke (Apr 2, 2007)

Man really should had started to post more here instead of narutokun as i joined there in 2004 ^^ >

well well


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2007)

6 months of membership
1,000 posts
3,000 rep points

Honestly, this is all easy to get >_>


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

all i need is 6 months wait then i can get seniority


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 2, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> 6 months of membership
> 1,000 posts
> 3,000 rep points
> 
> Honestly, this is all easy to get >_>


Help me out with my rep,i'm 500 points away from getting the 3000 point requirement.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2007)

Shadow Raki-黒いドラゴン7 said:


> Help me out with my rep,i'm 500 points away from getting the 3000 point requirement.



Begging for rep is frowned upon on this board. You might even find yourself neg repped as a result.


----------



## Marke (Apr 2, 2007)

must just comment, omg 45.000 posts. you have indeed been busy like a bee :>


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2007)

Shadow Raki-黒いドラゴン7 said:


> Help me out with my rep,i'm 500 points away from getting the 3000 point requirement.


 
Like Kira said, don't beg for rep. Do something repworthy to get them instead >_>

I suggest active FC's. Although, you still have a handul of posts to get to first.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 2, 2007)

@Kimihiro: I agree completely. I honestly have no idea why so many people have so much trouble making 6 posts a day. >.>

The rep is a litle more difficult though. You either need to be smart, funny, creative, or just plain likeable.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2007)

Or hang out in the blender and FC section, at the risk of your post count xD


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 2, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> Or, I've heard that FCs and/or the Blender are good places to get rep (never tried them, so I wouldn't know XD). Unfortunately, I frequent neither of them .
> 
> But really, 3,000 rep is not hard at all to get. I have just over that (3,590), and I have no clue how...I didn't do anything particularly smart, funny, creative, or likeable .
> 
> ...



Actually, for some reason I keep thinking of my own rep as pitiful, just because so many others have aquired heaps more rep then me at a much faster rate... but I keep forgettting that you only need 3,000. 

FC's are a good way to gain rep, especially older more popular ones.. not that I got my rep that way, just saying. 

Anyway, just keep working on that post count and you should be fine when the 22nd arrives.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

I get my rep from helping and sumtimes good post if you have access to the bathhouse then i posted all those videos for ppl who didnt want to register at the differnt forum for the Naughty America vids


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 2, 2007)

Another good way is if you're any good at making Sigs or Avy's. I've gotten at least 1,000 rep that way. Just latch onto a user with a poor looking/unapplicable avy and good repping power. 

Sly, I know.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Apr 2, 2007)

^ LOL, I always wanted to be able to make my own avys .

Unfortunately, my artistic skills are more than slightly lacking.

Oh well .

Off to do....something .

I haven't watched any anime or read any manga for almost a month now ! It's a bit disconcerting :S.....

Can't find anything good, though, and I haven't bothered looking too hard .


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Another good way is if you're any good at making Sigs or Avy's. I've gotten at least 1,000 rep that way. Just latch onto a user with a poor looking/unapplicable avy and good repping power.
> 
> Sly, I know.


I also do that but i nver ask them to rep me cuz i think it sounds desperate if you do


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 2, 2007)

Capacity said:


> I also do that but i nver ask them to rep me cuz i think it sounds desperate if you do



I never said to ask them. 

Most people are just that grateful.

@Sammy: My artistic skills are neither here nor there. But, I did make my own Avy and Sig, so it's up to other people to decide. All it really takes is some good stock and a steady hand.

I wish I could suggest a manga to you, but the only other thing I'm reading is Hellsing (which you may find too gory). Deathnote is interesting if you haven't read it.


----------



## Kai (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't see how obtaining rep from FC's really works. Do you just become a member of an active FC?


----------



## Capacity (Apr 3, 2007)

Some ppl rep you just for joining or even welcoming them into the FC.


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 3, 2007)

Heh I just started posting last week though I joined a year ago. I guess I have a long way to go.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 3, 2007)

youre actually lucky Shinji cuz once you reach 1000 post you dont have to wait 6 months but u still need to get 3000 rep points


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2007)

I am a senor senior.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 3, 2007)

Kai said:


> I don't see how obtaining rep from FC's really works. Do you just become a member of an active FC?



People in FC's are generally very friendly and supportive, and will rep purely out of friendliness.


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it'd be cool to have like a super senior members group.  Like a Senior Member Gold, or VIP member, or something.  Requirements would be an 18-24 month (or 12 month) join date, 100k (or 50k) rep, and 5,000 (2,000) posts.  Or something like that. 

And then... they would get sparkly user names!  I mean, what the fuck do the mods need cool sparkles?  They're a bunch of douche bags for keeping that from us.  They already get bold names, colored names, bold colored names...


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't forget italicized ones...


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2007)

Posts are easy.

I have nil rep.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 3, 2007)

You've got at least 15,000, how is that nil?


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> You've got at least 15,000, how is that nil?



Well, in comparison...  I have thirty or forty times as much.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 3, 2007)

martrycks is reptar tastic


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

I was serious about my idea.  I want the fucking sparkles.  I feel like Murky and  Lurky over here.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 3, 2007)

I only have about 22k of rep >_>


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2007)

past 100k rep - done
year - not done
5000 posts - not done


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> past 100k rep - done
> year - not done
> 5000 posts - not done



You have months to make the 5k.

My point is that mod names are pretty enough as it is.  And they've already got their secret mod lair where they swap dirty pictures of each other and talk bad about me.  Why can't we get sparkles?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 3, 2007)

i have 50k abouts 

i hope when the new pokeman comes out it will make me happy because im sad nao


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 3, 2007)

martryn said:


> I think it'd be cool to have like a super senior members group.  Like a Senior Member Gold, or VIP member, or something.  Requirements would be an 18-24 month (or 12 month) join date, 100k (or 50k) rep, and 5,000 (2,000) posts.  Or something like that.
> 
> And then... they would get sparkly user names!  I mean, what the fuck do the mods need cool sparkles?  They're a bunch of douche bags for keeping that from us.  They already get bold names, colored names, bold colored names...



How long have we been trying at this now, Marty? It's been _at least_ a year and a half that you've been pushing this concept, and every, single time it was shot down. Then again, I'm still behind this and would love to see more elitist separation privileges for us dedicated members (since the current Senior Member requirements are a joke).


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> How long have we been trying at this now, Marty? It's been at least a year and a half that you've been pushing this concept, and every, single time it was shot down. Then again, I'm still behind this and would love to see more elitist separation privileges for us dedicated members (since the current Senior Member requirements are a joke).



Sparkles will be fine.  No other special privileges are required (though I still think a Senior GOLD member only forum would be cool.  

And where's the fucking post count list update, you lazy bastard!?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 4, 2007)

martryn said:


> Sparkles will be fine.  No other special privileges are required (though I still think a Senior GOLD member only forum would be cool.
> 
> And where's the fucking post count list update, you lazy bastard!?



Sparkles? _Sparkles_!? Oh dear, they've gotten to you. Hm, a Senior GOLD member forum...that sounds interesting.

I was planning to do it on Friday, but my Store Manager slapped me with a 10 AM - 7 PM shift for it instead. Perhaps I'll do it on Thursday or Sunday, then.


----------



## Iria (Apr 4, 2007)

Whats November 2006 plus 6 months?


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 4, 2007)

May???

.....................


----------



## Capacity (Apr 4, 2007)

Yea its May and Shinji I love your gif sig


----------



## Einstein (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL, the 1000 posts is what's going to take me forever.


----------



## Iria (Apr 5, 2007)

that goes by faster than you think.

its the six months thats the killer


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 5, 2007)

Is it just me, or did almost everyone who signed up in October or Nomember already have over 1,000 posts? -__-


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2007)

lol
kimi is koo koo for koo koo puffs


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 5, 2007)

What the fuck? No I'm not. ><


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 6, 2007)

Iria said:


> its the six months thats the killer



Definitely. I've only got 14 more days to wait and I can't stand it.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow.

This thread is dying.


----------



## Haku (Apr 7, 2007)

ok since the last time i was here i was at 200 now i'm at 530 and i'm going to get to 1,000 by the end of this month!! you'll see!!!


----------



## Capacity (Apr 8, 2007)

so freakin lucky Haku you can be a Senior member soon i still have 4-5 months T_T


----------



## Hellion (Apr 8, 2007)

Im a Senior Member


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 8, 2007)

oh really?! lolz!

edit: wtf it's true?

how did you do that?!


----------



## Hellion (Apr 8, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> oh really?! lolz!
> 
> edit: wtf it's true?
> 
> how did you do that?!



LOL.  I post in a thread that always gets trashed.  My post counnt should be at least 3,000. So recently when I got to 1000 I aske to be a Senior Member.  I got aproved, and the the next day my post count went down to 800, and now I am here, A Senior Member without 1000 post. Ha


----------



## Haku (Apr 8, 2007)

Capacity said:


> so freakin lucky Haku you can be a Senior member soon i still have 4-5 months T_T



Thats step 1 in my plans in this forum,

senior level, then mod, then hoakge, then so on!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 8, 2007)

Krippler said:


> LOL.  I post in a thread that always gets trashed.  My post counnt should be at least 3,000. So recently when I got to 1000 I aske to be a Senior Member.  I got aproved, and the the next day my post count went down to 800, and now I am here, A Senior Member without 1000 post. Ha



lolz!!

that some very radical deleting of posts!

are you sure you did not steal the babe of one of the mods?!


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a senior member!


----------



## chrisp (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations with becoming Senior Member, Mortalis! 
Hopefully I will join you in a couple of months.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 8, 2007)

Thankyou, and I offer you the best of luck in getting there.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a senior member with 294 rep and 59 post count


----------



## Namicho (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah, I've been here for 9 months or so. I post so much that it probably won't take long for me to become a senior member! Yay!


----------



## Marke (Apr 8, 2007)

Im a noobmember! ;> Wish i had Joined before, but it looked to be soo many Threads had hard time navigatin at the start 2 years ago. So never made an account


----------



## Capacity (Apr 8, 2007)

its really easy to get 1000 post


----------



## chrisp (Apr 8, 2007)

Capacity said:


> its really easy to get 1000 post



But what's your secret to get over a 1000 posts and at the same time get the longest positive rep-bar *so fast*?


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 8, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I'm a senior member with 294 rep and 59 post count



I'm a senior with 17 posts!

And 904 rep...

@Zarigani: For rep, join an FC, make Avy's/Sigs, or become a blenderite.

For posts, probably join one of the debating corners or one of the Battledomes.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 8, 2007)

Well i got reps for makin avys/wallpaper, participating in FCs. I get alot of post because I am here everyday.


----------



## Katsura (Apr 8, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> But what's your secret to get over a 1000 posts and at the same time get the longest positive rep-bar *so fast*?



It really doesn't take that long.. I had full rep bar with 300 posts or so, if I recall correctly. But the narutoforums community was a lot smaller back in 2004 than it is now, so I guess that helped slightly as well..


----------



## Namicho (Apr 8, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> But what's your secret to get over a 1000 posts and at the same time get the longest positive rep-bar *so fast*?



Just keep posting and contributing to the forum. I hang out in the library mostly and debate and I made my own theory recently (finally, the link to it's in my sig). I can't make avs or sigs or anything, so that's why I mostly chill in the library.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 8, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> But what's your secret to get over a 1000 posts and at the same time get the longest positive rep-bar *so fast*?


Contribute,post,and don't do anything silly.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 9, 2007)

lol i got 1000 post and 3000 rep and it still says i'm not a senior member for 3days


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

getting closer to 1000 post man doing 10-20 post a day helps alot!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 9, 2007)

I've lagged behind, I think I am making like 3 posts daily :/


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

^^^ then u lack post! lmao!


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

IMO 1000 post is nothing.  I think the requirements should at least be 3,000 posts and 3,000 reps.  Being a Senior Member is a honor in this forum, and everybody is being one so easily.  Me personallly I won't try to be one until I meet the 3,000 each stats.  Then I really feel that I'm a senior member.

P.S.-  I agree that they should have Senior Members V.I.P. and Gold.  That's even more elite and exclusive.


----------



## Kimimaro (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I had more than 3000 rep points at around 50 posts (Although, all those points were just from one person).


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 11, 2007)

*joined the group but not yet approved*

I need bigger avatar space >.>


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> IMO 1000 post is nothing.  I think the requirements should at least be 3,000 posts and 3,000 reps.  Being a Senior Member is a honor in this forum, and everybody is being one so easily.  Me personallly I won't try to be one until I meet the 3,000 each stats.  Then I really feel that I'm a senior member.
> 
> P.S.-  I agree that they should have Senior Members V.I.P. and Gold.  That's even more elite and exclusive.



Well, I had 4,000 posts when I became a senior...


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh now, don't encourage martyn.

He's already got enough support as it is.


----------



## Haku (Apr 11, 2007)

400 more to be a senoir wooot


----------



## Dre (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn i must be low on the waiting list, im not a senior member yet


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 11, 2007)

The Kage of NYC said:


> Damn i must be low on the waiting list, im not a senior member yet



You still need to wait 6 more days... >.>


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 12, 2007)

In 3 more months, I'll be eligable for the whole senior membershig thing.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

dont forget the 6 mounth and 1000 post with rep! all i need is the post!


----------



## Dre (Apr 13, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> You still need to wait 6 more days... >.>



why? I have all the requirements- dont I?


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm guessing it's either a process or something; it may be faster if they accept you or it's a system where they only accept people every 7 or so days. 

Heh.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 14, 2007)

Dre said:


> why? I have all the requirements- dont I?



No, you still don't meet the time requirement. It's 6 months from your join date, while you've only had 5 months and 26-27 days.


----------



## Dre (Apr 14, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> No, you still didn't meet time when I wrote that. It's 6 months from your join date, while you've only had 5 months and 26-27 days.



ahhh gawwwd damnit! Iight thanks for clearing that up. I need that bigger avy in my life.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 14, 2007)

And I have done it.

Hooray. Hooray.


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I did it.

You can shut down NF now.


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 14, 2007)

*Wanders in*

Haven't been here in a while. What's up?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2007)

Hmmm

I suspect many post count drop.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice, 70 of my posts died and I got Senior.

_Oh Godzly~! _


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 14, 2007)

I still need to wait a month it seems
I didnt check when I applied


----------



## Capacity (Apr 14, 2007)

I think I applied on the 11 of Feb. might as well check


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 14, 2007)

Capacity said:


> I think I applied on the 11 of Feb. might as well check



You have to be here for 6 months
not 2


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 14, 2007)

Currently on the final frontier to 1,000 posts!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 14, 2007)

*Just need more reps and i'm good for senior membership.*


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 14, 2007)

^ *Reps*

I wish I could remember the DAY in April I joined last year...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Senior membership group is still accepting people? 

*goes through requests*  


*...then remembers that it's too much of a bother and moves on to Bath house requests, but that's even more bothersome.*


*takes a nap*


----------



## Taxman (Apr 14, 2007)

Lady Azura said:


> ^ *Reps*
> 
> I wish I could remember the DAY in April I joined last year...



the 9th....says in your public profile


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 14, 2007)

I finally got 1,000 posts and I put my request for senior membership!


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool I have 3200 or so rep right now and all i need is to post more often.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 16, 2007)

I got the rep and months down,now all i need is the posts.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 16, 2007)

post are the easiest to get it flys by really quick


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 22, 2007)

argh...at last...MORE POWER....argh


----------



## JJ (Apr 22, 2007)

Only 75 more or so to go if my posts don't get trashed that is...


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 22, 2007)

What's the next best thing after becoming a senior member?


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 22, 2007)

Taxman said:


> the 9th....says in your public profile



Didn't see that... I must be going blind.


----------



## Loki (Apr 22, 2007)

F.E.S Addict said:


> What's the next best thing after becoming a senior member?



Ammm a mod or an admin.. i think


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 22, 2007)

I never want to become a mod, even if I could ban people.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2007)

F.E.S Addict said:


> What's the next best thing after becoming a senior member?



You've pretty much reached the pinnacle after Senior membership


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

-looks at Kira's sig-

Why don't I have a Wii? 

What about when you turn  18 on here? xP


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> -looks at Kira's sig-
> 
> Why don't I have a Wii?
> 
> What about when you turn  on herexP


While I do have a Nintendo Wii the tournament is for the DS game (Diamond and Pearl)


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

Quoting that just made me realize how big of a retard I looked like. 

I need to read more carefully. >.> All I have is a Gamecube and a Game Boy Color anyways. >.>


----------



## .Nagato. (Apr 22, 2007)

the reason why i spam is to be a senior


----------



## 2D (Apr 24, 2007)

Nearly there, i have the 6 months reg. 


All i need is 98 more posts and 600 more rep


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 25, 2007)

Here Ill help you out

*reps*


----------



## Zenou (Apr 25, 2007)

It only took me 2+ years to get to the point of being able to be a Senior Member. The rep was no problem of course.


----------



## Guts (Apr 25, 2007)

I need like 200 posts and 700 repzes. Be there soon hopefully.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 25, 2007)

I nned the time. Damn it I had the other two after about a month.


----------



## Gaara (Apr 25, 2007)

Almost there with the rep. Just need a little less than 1k. Posts is what I need..


----------



## martryn (Apr 25, 2007)

Since everyone else is saying it, I need like 30,000 more rep myself, and I have less than a month to get it.


----------



## MasterFreinz (Apr 25, 2007)

Excellent! I'm nearly there!!


----------



## carnage (Apr 25, 2007)

All I need is 5 more months


----------



## Haruko (Apr 25, 2007)

Haha yes martryn exactly.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 26, 2007)

My god, I still have abit to go. x_x

Half the people that joined before me are all Senior members.


----------



## olaf (Apr 26, 2007)

F.E.S Addict said:


> What's the next best thing after becoming a senior member?


Pimp/Pimpette

pmbox for 400 pms; sending pm to 50 ppl at once


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2007)

are you freaking serious?! XD

that's sooo coool!


----------



## carnage (Apr 26, 2007)

If  I become a pimp can i have a ho?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 26, 2007)

^hmmmm....

*is also wondering if senior membership comes with personal stable-of-hos*






.


----------



## carnage (Apr 26, 2007)

I currently have 13,824 points.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2007)

of rep?! wtf?! thats sooo cool!! gimme some!! XD


----------



## carnage (Apr 26, 2007)

haha rep points not rep power lol.i give about 25 points rep power


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2007)

i come i dont get repped?! 

*jumps off  a cliff*


----------



## carnage (Apr 26, 2007)

Because you lack hatred my friend.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 26, 2007)

lol u guyz senioe owns because of bigger ava space lol, but soon u guyz will get it, just go inactive if u want and come in 6 months lol


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2007)

lol yeah 150 x 150 avy's are teh shiet


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

Roy said:


> lol yeah 150 x 150 avy's are teh shiet


FTW, my friend. 

I have.. like.. 23K rep 
Which is, by the way, not enough.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

are you kidding me?! i have only 4k!!


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2007)

I only have 91k =/

I'm about to make it into Ascendant level though (finally)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

91k?! 

omg, where did i go wrong?!


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2007)

91468 to be exact 

maybe you hung out with the wrong people 

if the old rep system was still intact id have like 200k


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

Damn you, Roy!  

rape Rep me! Now!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

how much rep power do i have? 

i'm about to rep you..

check how many rep points you have now, then i'll rep you and then you tell me how much more points it gave..


----------



## martryn (Apr 27, 2007)

> if the old rep system was still intact id have like 200k



Don't get me started.  I feel like 500,000 is forever out of reach.  Like a carrot on the end of a stick.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

lol @ martyn!


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Damn you, Roy!
> 
> rape Rep me! Now!


with pleasure  I'm no rep whore 


martryn said:


> Don't get me started.  I feel like 500,000 is forever out of reach.  Like a carrot on the end of a stick.



lawl

how many rep points do you have now?


----------



## martryn (Apr 27, 2007)

> how many rep points do you have now?



469,787.  I've only gained 15,000 in 2.5 months.  It'll be this time next year until I hit 500,000.


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2007)

^thats probably more than I get in 2.5 months

but yeah you have a long way to go before you reach 500k


----------



## Loki (Apr 27, 2007)

@lk3mizt;reps**..I hope you'll feel better now =D


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

*cries* thank you loki!


----------



## Loki (Apr 27, 2007)

no prob..u just post and dun care abute thise reps lol... XDD


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> how much rep power do i have?
> 
> i'm about to rep you..
> 
> check how many rep points you have now, then i'll rep you and then you tell me how much more points it gave..


BRING IT ON!! 


@ martryn
wow. That's a lot. I wonder when I'd get to that ;__;


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

here goes!
*reps*


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

From 





> 23583 point(s) total


to 





> 23706 point(s) total


Do the math XD


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 27, 2007)

123?   

That's more than I thought he would have..... ^.^


Will someone let me test out my rep power on them?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 27, 2007)

All I want is the 150x150 avy. ;____;


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> From
> to
> Do the math XD



lol! means i can give 123 rep points!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> 123?
> 
> That's more than I thought he would have..... ^.^
> 
> ...


Me. 



Ino_Pig said:


> All I want is the 150x150 avy. ;____;


We all want that, hun.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

@shirozaki: you beat me to it!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 27, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Me.


Ok, here you go....

*waits*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

*Waits for shirozaki*


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

From 





> 23791 point(s) total


to 





> 23827 point(s) total


Do the math


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

you do the math dammit! 
his rep power is 36. 
shirozaki, what's your rep power?
test it on someone!


----------



## Loki (Apr 27, 2007)

@lk3mizt; you wach avatar O_O I wach it too, it pownz.. who could think an American anime could be soo interesting


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

^ yeah! i'm totally addicted to that thing! its wonderful!!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 27, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> From
> to
> Do the math




Thanks  

..................


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

I already know how much rep power I have.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2007)

apparently, some people know how to calculate it using some formula... do you know that formula?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

There _is_ a formula on how to know how much rep power you have. And it's found here.


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2007)

what a nice way to get reps people xDD


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2007)

So close yet so far away.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 29, 2007)

^At least you have the rep in order.  I need a couple of more points and I'm good to go.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> There _is_ a formula on how to know how much rep power you have. And it's found here.


So mine's 750~? That makes no sense.. >_<


----------



## Creator (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a question. I know i am not a senior member, but what are the advantages of being a senior member. From what i see its not much different then a normal member beside the fact senior members have more then 1000 posts.


----------



## Spike (Apr 29, 2007)

Creator said:


> I have a question. I know i am not a senior member, but what are the advantages of being a senior member. From what i see its not much different then a normal member beside the fact senior members have more then 1000 posts.





> Senior Members:
> Established Members who have earned the rights to larger avatar and PM space. Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.



10 characters.


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm working on post count, but yet I don't want it to be cheap either.


----------



## Kai (Apr 29, 2007)

Creator said:


> I have a question. I know i am not a senior member, but what are the advantages of being a senior member. From what i see its not much different then a normal member beside the fact senior members have more then 1000 posts.



You receive bigger PM storage, larger avatar, as well as more kb for your avi.

I wish I could receive more reps though >.< don't know how people get them so easily.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 30, 2007)

What's goin on up in this mother?


----------



## Dave (Apr 30, 2007)

i dont get any reps either im still a paragon of hope


----------



## Renegade (Apr 30, 2007)

^ Whatchoo talkin' 'bout Willis? You're Ascendent.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

JediJaina said:


> So close yet so far away.



Don't give up Jaina!! Trust your linguistics!


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> There _is_ a formula on how to know how much rep power you have. And it's found here.



that is out of date....rep power is now RepPoints/1000+Postcout/75+#of days registered/7

edit:it may be Postcout/50...


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 30, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> There _is_ a formula on how to know how much rep power you have. And it's found here.



You know...since the old reputation system was thrown out long ago, that's a moot point. Not to mention that system of calculation was incorrect to begin with. 

>_>


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ryuujin` said:


> You know...since the old reputation system was thrown out long ago, that's a moot point. Not to mention that system of calculation was incorrect to begin with.
> 
> >_>



well just round down when dividing gives a non-whole number...


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 30, 2007)

HOOfan_1 said:


> well just round down when dividing gives a non-whole number...



You overlooked my point of, "_since the old reputation system was thrown out long ago_". The reputation-system we use now is completely different from the original. The old calculation system didn't work on the original...and it surely won't work with this incarnation.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ryuujin` said:


> You overlooked my point of, "_since the old reputation system was thrown out long ago_". The reputation-system we use now is completely different from the original. The old calculation system didn't work on the original...and it surely won't work with this incarnation.



thats why I gave the updated one.

2(original points)+repoints/1000(round down)+postcount/50(round down)+days registered/7(round down)


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 30, 2007)

Eh, still seems a bit off...oh well. I don't want to act like a jerk.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2007)

Wish the others were here.


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2007)

IA said:
			
		

> Wish the others were here.



Nostalgic !!!!!

Those jerks, getting banned, lurking and such


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2007)

And don't forget...willingly being inactive. >___<


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2007)

^ that,  

I want to go neg each one of them, but some got banned, and i can't.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2007)

Lol! I think they should all come back eventually...*keeps fingers crossed behind back*


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2007)

let's hope so . if they can read this . Fucking lol at our high postcounts in this thread XD


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL!

Late, isn't it, vanh? I'm sure if they saw you posting at such a late time they'd feel guilty...


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2007)

Lance said:


> WHEN U R READING THIS DONT STOP OR SOMETHING BAD WILL HAPPEN MY NAME IS SUMMER I AM 15 YEARS OLD i have BLONDE HAIR , SCARS no NOSE OR EARS I AM DEAD IF U DONT COPY THIS JUS LIKE FROM THE RING COPY N POST THIS ON 5 MORE SITES OR I WILL APPEAR ONE CREEPY NIGHT WEN UR NOT ExPECTING IT BY YOUR BED WITH A NIFE AND KILL U THIS IS NO JOKE SUMMET ING GOOD WILL HAPPEN TO U IF YOU POST THIS ON 5 MORE FLASH BOXES


Lol, shut the fuck up doofus!


----------



## Rhaella (May 1, 2007)

Oh, my. -__-


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

Lance said:


> WHEN U R READING THIS DONT STOP OR SOMETHING BAD WILL HAPPEN MY NAME IS SUMMER I AM 15 YEARS OLD i have BLONDE HAIR , SCARS no NOSE OR EARS I AM DEAD IF U DONT COPY THIS JUS LIKE FROM THE RING COPY N POST THIS ON 5 MORE SITES OR I WILL APPEAR ONE CREEPY NIGHT WEN UR NOT ExPECTING IT BY YOUR BED WITH A NIFE AND KILL U THIS IS NO JOKE SUMMET ING GOOD WILL HAPPEN TO U IF YOU POST THIS ON 5 MORE FLASH BOXES



What the...


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 1, 2007)

Not that long now.... T_______T


Lance, you're family is getting raped.


----------



## Haku (May 2, 2007)

i have all the post count, and rep and the 6 mmonth i'm ready to become a senior


----------



## carnage (May 2, 2007)

sigh it should be 3 months not 6 months to become senior member.most people who arent regulars wont stay around for even a month.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

^3 months to become a senior member?  Getting to become one is a good honor in the forums, but everybody can easily become one now.  Lowering it to 3 is even more worse.


----------



## carnage (May 2, 2007)

How can you easily become one now they just made the rep system from 1/75th of rep points is power to 1/1000th of rep points. getting to the 3000 points wont be easy for the noobies.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

^lol your a noobie as well.  Your just a noobie with the title of senior member and was only here for almost 2 months.  That's impressive in a way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> sigh it should be 3 months not 6 months to become senior member.most people who arent regulars wont stay around for even a month.



6 months is just about right. NF has been around since '04, and if someone isn't going to be here for at least 1-2 months then their certainly not candidates for senior membership.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

My bad Symbiote I thought you was a senior member already.


----------



## Koushun (May 2, 2007)

The senior thing seems pwnage. I'm up for it  Let's be active \o/


----------



## Loki (May 2, 2007)

Heh..I'll be here as long as there are animes to wach XD


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2007)

Koushun said:


> The senior thing seems pwnage. I'm up for it  Let's be active \o/



you have a long way to go >.>


----------



## Haku (May 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> 6 months is just about right. NF has been around since '04, and if someone isn't going to be here for at least 1-2 months then their certainly not candidates for senior membership.



I agree, i must say to be a senior u have to be part of the team for awhile 6 months about right. come on waiting not bad its like school u want to get out and become a senior in high school but u cant u have to wait a few yrs to get there plus u need good grades. so the rep and post count is like ur grade to become a  senior, beside i waited for along time to become a senior.


----------



## Loki (May 2, 2007)

well i think all did since 6 months is some time..


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2007)

I had a 150 x 150 avy before I was in the Senior Member group


----------



## Lazlow (May 2, 2007)

Lol, how did you do that?


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2007)

friends in high places


----------



## Lazlow (May 2, 2007)

Oh, I see....

What anime you got there? The animation reminds me of DB GT....


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

It looks like the Chrono Trigger ova.  I've still didn't get the chance to watch it as of yet.


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2007)

it's a cut scene from the PS1 version of CT


----------



## Haku (May 2, 2007)

so how do u know ur a senior?


Edit: nvm i found out !!


----------



## Lazlow (May 4, 2007)

I sent my request to join like 2 days ago and still got no answer......


----------



## Loki (May 4, 2007)

Todays the day lazlow =P

It takes two or three days,..+:]


----------



## Byakuya (May 4, 2007)

I still have ways to go :[


----------



## Koushun (May 4, 2007)

*cough**cough*I may seem stupid but... Could anyone post here a link of the thread where all the rep system is explained? I have not been able to find it @_@

If you don't wish to post it here, send me a pm.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sj2k (May 4, 2007)

I think I am eligible, this is the right month, I am not sure about the day though


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

sj2k said:


> I think I am eligible, this is the right month, I am not sure about the day though



With that post count and rep count, your more than ready.  With me I need a little more rep and then I'm good.


----------



## Koushun (May 4, 2007)

Koushun said:


> *cough**cough*I may seem stupid but... Could anyone post here a link of the thread where all the rep system is explained? I have not been able to find it @_@
> 
> If you don't wish to post it here, send me a pm.
> 
> Thanks in advance



*Feels ignored* ;_;


----------



## Kai (May 4, 2007)

Koushun said:


> *Feels ignored* ;_;



Here you go:
Linky to the FC


----------



## Loki (May 4, 2007)

or you could PM a mod..?
He'd know that for sure.
^^


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 4, 2007)

So I just need 100 more rep points and 300 more posts and i'm there... I hope ;\


----------



## RockGuitarist (May 4, 2007)

3 more months, and, I'm elligable to become a senior member.


----------



## Koushun (May 4, 2007)

Kai said:


> Here you go:
> D.Gray-Man Manga Pimping Project



Thanks pal 

+reps

@Loki: Yeah, I didn't think about that =S


----------



## JJ (May 4, 2007)

I just need the posts. I go places where it doesn't count.  I want to get to that point and then it doesn't matter about the count.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2007)

^by the time you reach 1,00 you might not care about the post count anymore but for me I wanna reach 4,000 atm


----------



## Thanatos (May 4, 2007)

sj2k said:


> I think I am eligible, this is the right month, I am not sure about the day though



Click on your user profile (not user CP), and it should say which day you joined.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2007)

sj2k said:


> I think I am eligible, this is the right month, I am not sure about the day though



May 9th seems like your best bet


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2007)

Getting rep ain't easy.


----------



## kimidoll (May 4, 2007)

Shiro, it's because you run a sig and avy workshop. XD


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2007)

It still ain't easy, yo


----------



## Kameil (May 4, 2007)

Shichi said:


> It still ain't easy, yo



Easy to me the majority of rep I earned was for being funny and yet I changed my name so many times people lost track of me thinking Im dead....


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

Michelangelo said:


> Easy to me the majority of rep I earned was for being funny and yet I changed my name so many times people lost track of me thinking Im dead....


I liked your previous name better


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

i think I've met the requirements


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2007)

^No you haven't


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Getting rep ain't easy.


i know
im acsendant
2 levels above you
and i run no workshop
and joined the same month as you


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

^ it's because I stopped going into NF for 4 months 
If I hadn't, I'd have a bigger rep rank.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

i was rep B& for 4 months
so
looks like were even


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

i would be....what
transendant? mabey repturous


----------



## Kameil (May 5, 2007)

Shichi said:


> I liked your previous name better



Im gonna change it back eventually....


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 5, 2007)

@Hollow Ichigo:
lol! you baka! it's cuz you make a lot of gifs! wait.. i make gifs too but am i ascendant level? NO!!


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

well
i also draw
i only recently took up gif making
drawing gave me alot of rep
and the blender


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 5, 2007)

still it's not fair!


----------



## Kameil (May 5, 2007)

Pretty much that was Hollow's thing I watched his rep rise pretty fast from day one. When I met him in Mr. WTF FC he was just a random guy to me. and look what happened to him now he's big.....


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^No you haven't



what's left


----------



## martryn (May 5, 2007)

> transendant? mabey repturous



Fuck you.  You wouldn't have a prayer at making rapturous.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> what's left



You'll be eligible June 16th, 2007


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

martryn said:


> Fuck you.  You wouldn't have a prayer at making rapturous.


you wanna bet?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i was rep B& for 4 months
> so
> looks like were even


Really?


----------



## martryn (May 5, 2007)

> you wanna bet?



I'd be surprised if you made rapturous by this time next year, you rep whoring Blender loser.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Really?


yep
twice for 1 month
and than once more for 2 months


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i was rep B& for 4 months
> so
> looks like were even


 


Hollow Ichigo said:


> yep
> twice for 1 month
> and than once more for 2 months


What did you do?


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

rep whoring


----------



## martryn (May 5, 2007)

> rep whoring



See?  It's the secret of his success in high reppage.  He can't earn it like regular members, so he plays the rep game that they play in the Blender.  Course, they don't call it the rep game anymore, and no one talks about it, but its still there, and the mods no longer care.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2007)

your a walking encyclopedia you are


----------



## martryn (May 5, 2007)

> your a walking encyclopedia you are



Thank you, I do kick vast amounts of ass.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

Martryn knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Lazlow (May 5, 2007)

So I have to wait until May 12th for my request to be actually accepted?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> So I have to wait until May 12th for my request to be actually accepted?


Maybe.


----------



## Kdol (May 6, 2007)

can i spam here?

i think no one can see me here

sorry moderators.... i just need tobe promoted

anyone who reads this.... please read my post in theories...


----------



## 2D (May 6, 2007)

If you're trying to get posts to be a senior member, you've got a long way to go..


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

No spam allowed.

You get your ass B&.


----------



## martryn (May 6, 2007)

I was gonna neg rep you, but you're an attractive chick, and neg repping you would lower my already low chances of ever sleeping with you.  

Sad, but true.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

martryn said:


> I was gonna neg rep you, but you're an attractive chick, and neg repping you would lower my already low chances of ever sleeping with you.
> 
> Sad, but true.


Don't let her pics fool you, Marty.


----------



## martryn (May 6, 2007)

> Don't let her pics fool you, Marty.



She a chubby one, is she?  Ah ha, you cow, I've figured you out!  Eat neg rep!

EDIT:  The posts have been merged, so I'd feel bad doing it now.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

martryn said:


> She a chubby one, is she?  Ah ha, you cow, I've figured you out!  Eat neg rep!
> 
> EDIT:  The posts have been merged, so I'd feel bad doing it now.


Still, though.

She has been spaming everywhere.


----------



## Loki (May 6, 2007)

Spam wont get u to Senior..


----------



## Thanatos (May 6, 2007)

And spamming here won't increase your post count regardless.


----------



## carnage (May 6, 2007)

martryn said:


> Fuck you.  You wouldn't have a prayer at making rapturous.



The only reason your rapturous is because of the old rep system. ive got 15,000 points right now with the old system id be at like 200k.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

> The only reason your rapturous is because of the old rep system. ive got 15,000 points right now with the old system id be at like 200k.


^ O rly? 

You're just new here, pal. You can't have that big yet if you base it on the old rep system.


> Rep/75+Posts/50+Days/7=Rep Power


----------



## carnage (May 6, 2007)

how much of your rep points were rep power back in the day cause 1/1000th sucks and ive been here about a month and a week.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> how much of your rep points were rep power back in the day cause 1/1000th sucks and ive been here about a month and a week.


I don't know. I'm guessing that they took out the old rep system even before I got here.


----------



## Kameil (May 6, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> how much of your rep points were rep power back in the day cause 1/1000th sucks and ive been here about a month and a week.



You're still a noob no matter how you look at it.....


----------



## RockGuitarist (May 6, 2007)

I've only been here 3 months... nothing compared to some of the people who've been here for years. I still have 3 months to go, until I'm elligable to become a senior member!!!


----------



## Pein (May 6, 2007)

next month until im senior


----------



## O-ushi (May 6, 2007)

Seeing all these new people with post counts waay higher than mine makes me wish I joined this forum a little earlier. I barely have time to do anything except brush around this place and observe what other people saying. Although I do wonder how I got as much rep points as I did considering how many posts Ive made 
I need to get a little more involved.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *REVISED REQUIREMENTS*
> 
> 
> 3000 Reputation Points
> ...



-----------------------
Heh,wow i will never be in this,i might of course adventually get to the posts part,i think my membership has been 6 months =),but i will never have 3000 Rep points.. -_-,i really sont see why people vote my rep ponits down,i dont do anything offensive or anything,i guess people just dont like my opinion on things,its amazing how things work around here..lol,xD,o well...hahaha


----------



## Byakuya (May 6, 2007)

oh 6 months of registration required


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

You people should wait. 

Or if you can't, go get the 2 requirements and go inactive until 6 months is over. Then go active again and get senior mem.


F.E.S Addict said:


> I've only been here 3 months... nothing compared to some of the people who've been here for years. I still have 3 months to go, until I'm elligable to become a senior member!!!


Go and eat your egg sandwich


----------



## Mukuro (May 6, 2007)

A lot of members never become seniors.


----------



## Jink (May 6, 2007)

nice sig
i want it


----------



## Mukuro (May 7, 2007)

I wish I could give it to you...but, you haven't come on msn yet. V_V


----------



## martryn (May 7, 2007)

He's banned....


----------



## Mukuro (May 7, 2007)

I can see that. !!!


----------



## escamoh (May 7, 2007)

HEY IA
funny thing is
im hollow
and,
i was jink at that time also

HAHA

im like a parastie
i feed on other accounts


----------



## Mukuro (May 7, 2007)

Lol! Hollow, you're amazing!


----------



## escamoh (May 7, 2007)

i wish i had that smile iria had


----------



## martryn (May 7, 2007)

> HEY IA
> funny thing is
> im hollow
> and,
> ...



And this is why you should be banned!


----------



## escamoh (May 7, 2007)

why did you take out the ninja smile?


----------



## Loki (May 7, 2007)

Nice sing Mikk...

Im amazed..still XD


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (May 7, 2007)

I have finally met the requirements!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazybook (May 7, 2007)

Good jobll


----------



## Thanatos (May 7, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> A lot of members never become seniors.



But some of them do.


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2007)

Shichi said:


> You people should wait.
> 
> Or if you can't, go get the 2 requirements and go inactive until 6 months is over. Then go active again and get senior mem.
> 
> Go and eat your egg sandwich



I think thats kinda dumb cause senior members are supposed to be known members so...yeah xS


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

yep martyn u tell him, and why do ppl value rep as their life? sure its great and all and u need for senior members but if u get pos/neg repped its not rly gonna change ur life a whole lot and a lot of seniors (like me) aren't known, or else that would be too diffuclut of a reuqirement cause of the huge pop of NF


----------



## Capacity (May 8, 2007)

*sigh* still need 2 months.


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Nice sing Mikk...
> 
> Im amazed..still XD


Haha, thanks, LOki.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

I'm so lazy when it comes to posting. T___T;


----------



## Mukuro (May 8, 2007)

Then I will run your bath and massage your neck.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

That sounds good to me! DDD

But only if you do it naked. Plz.


----------



## martryn (May 8, 2007)

...

I want to come...


----------



## Danse (May 8, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Then I will run your bath and massage your neck.


 
 no one does that for me


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

Give me one minute Martryn and I'll go get you a sock.


----------



## martryn (May 8, 2007)

> Give me one minute Martryn and I'll go get you a sock.



I prefer small hand towels.  Less leakage.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

Whatever you want darling!

Have you a colour preference?


----------



## martryn (May 8, 2007)

> Have you a colour preference?



Not light, as you can see it, and not dark, as it stains weird, so something in between.  Yellow, maybe?


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

Yellow it is then. With patterns/pictures on or without?


----------



## Danse (May 8, 2007)

i think if you get him a pattern one stains are less likely to show


----------



## Jaga (May 8, 2007)

Shadow Raki said:


> I have finally met the requirements!!!!!!!!



congrats! i didnt even know just a group existed till just now... and i didnt even know we had any type of memberships until a few weeks ago and i been a member of these forums for almost 2 yrs... :amazed


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 8, 2007)

Danse said:


> i think if you get him a pattern one stains are less likely to show



Ah yes that is a good idea. But he might want one with a picture on? Maybe one of a kitten or Oprah.


----------



## Loki (May 8, 2007)

kitten or Oprah??lol... O_o 





...thats a nice compare XD


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (May 8, 2007)

Jaga said:


> congrats! i didnt even know just a group existed till just now... and i didnt even know we had any type of memberships until a few weeks ago and i been a member of these forums for almost 2 yrs... :amazed


yeah,i've been working a long time to get here....


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

i satisfied the 3000 points in like a week - week and a half and the 1000 posts in like 18 days.


----------



## kimidoll (May 9, 2007)

ill be lucky if i get to celestial before my year anniversary :seto >.>

EDIT: I'm just being an idiot.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 9, 2007)

I haven't got long to go now Kimi, be proud.


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

lol symbiote ur still not a 6 month membership dude though lol


----------



## Dango (May 10, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> i satisfied the 3000 points in like a week - week and a half and the 1000 posts in like 18 days.


_Total Posts: 1,558 (38.11 posts per day)_

You tiger, you!


----------



## carnage (May 10, 2007)

it was 50 until my convo threads were archived and i lost like 100 something posts.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

My true total posts was 54.11 a day until I merge my account and reset my rep.  Now it's like 3 a day smh.


----------



## Na- (May 10, 2007)

Congratulations, You win at spamming!


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

Who me?  I participate in almost every section.  I'm in Sports Bar, Cafe, Plaza, Gaming Department, OB, Bathhouse, Library, Music Department etc.  If it's a great topic, I'm going to participate in it.


----------



## carnage (May 10, 2007)

it doesnt hurt that you also have a pimping ava too cyber. i often reply mostly to my suscribed threads.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 11, 2007)

Dum dum didday!

>____<

*Waits to be accepted*


----------



## Danse (May 11, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> i often reply mostly to my suscribed threads.


 
same here i check new threads when no one else replies to my suscribed threads

thats why since iv been here  mostly end up posting in FC's


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 11, 2007)

i've never posted in the FCs.. i dont know why!


----------



## Danse (May 11, 2007)

at first i always posted in the fc's then i posted in the plaza and blender for awhile, now i tend to post all over lol


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2007)

People are posting more nowadays than they used to.  I remember when having 2,000 posts was something few people had.  When they first made the senior membership thing, and the requirement was 2,000 posts, I remember racing jkingler to the mark.  You people need to step off the forums every now and then.  You're posting way too much. 

Who's that one guy that shot up to like 10,000 posts in the span of 6 months?  That guy is a fucking freak.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 11, 2007)

10,000 posts in 6 months?!
FUCK!!


----------



## Danse (May 11, 2007)

what @lk3mizt said
now if that was me i would turn off the computer and step out of the room for a while


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2007)

Some people like to bask in the glow of the computer screen, and tan in its luminescent light.


----------



## Danse (May 11, 2007)

lol yeah i wonder if you could actuly get a tan from sitting infront of the computer screen for a long time


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 11, 2007)

martryn said:


> Some people like to bask in the glow of the computer screen, and tan in its luminescent light.



loooool!!

i think you're among those people!


----------



## sj2k (May 11, 2007)

Eh, I shot up when friends when I was away and not near any friends, now that I am back with friends (for good) I am dropping fast. But Is hould qualify soon, kira, when exactly?  Want to like push me through a week or 2 early, because you love me that much?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Eh, I shot up when friends when I was away and not near any friends, now that I am back with friends (for good) I am dropping fast. But Is hould qualify soon, kira, when exactly?  Want to like push me through a week or 2 early, because you love me that much?



You qualified 2 days ago :rofl


----------



## chrisp (May 11, 2007)

Just 400 more posts, 58 rep points, 2 months and 6 days and then I can apply for Senior Member!


----------



## Danse (May 11, 2007)

whoa Zarigani your on a countdown lol


----------



## sj2k (May 11, 2007)

woh, I qualified, nice!

I will submit it now, and if you don't get me through cj, so help me, I am coming down to miami in person!

Edit:  to hurt you of course, not to say hi, or take you out to coffee like I said I would do later this year, I mean I am coming down to hurt you


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

who is cj?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> who is cj?



The King of the Post Count and is the biggest hoon, Kira Yamato.


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

all you had to say was the biggest hentai lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2007)

sj2k said:


> woh, I qualified, nice!
> 
> I will submit it now, and if you don't get me through cj, so help me, I am coming down to miami in person!
> 
> Edit:  to hurt you of course, not to say hi, or take you out to coffee like I said I would do later this year, I mean I am coming down to hurt you



Bring it 

Plus, I already ran the Senior and BH requests early this morning...and I don't have to go through anymore today if I don't feel like it


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 11, 2007)

I'm assuming it's you Kira that accepted me. Thankyou~!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I'm assuming it's you Kira that accepted me. Thankyou~!



No problem


----------



## Demon Lord (May 11, 2007)

KKKKKIIIRRRRAAAA o_o
you better accept me


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

If I was him I would deny your request for one month due to you making demands kyoka.


----------



## sj2k (May 11, 2007)

> Bring it



not only will I bring it, I will bring it to such an extent, you wont' even know it was brought, that is how badly I will bring it

ooooooh, u r testing the fates man

u live in miami

I have god like powers

miami is in hurricane territory

gee, I wonder what might happen to ure house 

Edit:


			
				Danse said:
			
		

> no one does that for me



just come to boston, u know the offer is still open


----------



## HOOfan_1 (May 11, 2007)

haha just 224 more posts for me...but they will probably up the requirements for Senior Members before I get there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> KKKKKIIIRRRRAAAA o_o
> you better accept me



On the 12th 



sj2k said:


> not only will I bring it, I will bring it to such an extent, you wont' even know it was brought, that is how badly I will bring it
> 
> ooooooh, u r testing the fates man
> 
> ...


interesting...

*goes back to reading Reborn Hitman manga*


----------



## Demon Lord (May 11, 2007)

Ill be your swave


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> The King of the Post Count and is the biggest hoon, Kira Yamato.


Since when was my name associated with the word "pervert?" :S


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

Its the Famous kira *feals honor to be in the same thread* ur my hero so much post!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 12, 2007)

Haku said:


> Its the Famous kira *feals honor to be in the same thread* ur my hero so much post!!!



hhhmmm....Haku, you seem to be doing well.


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

Well to keep up with everyone else i had to get posting!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 12, 2007)

Haku said:


> Well to keep up with everyone else i had to get posting!!!



Kinda like what I did........I just had to see if I could become a Jonin before turning senior.


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

Lmao yea my next goal is 2,000 but i been lazy latley and FC being calling me alot latley lol


----------



## Demon Lord (May 12, 2007)

Yay! Thanks Kiwa! Or whomever approved me :3


----------



## Danse (May 12, 2007)

my next goal is 2000 post on here but i dont post alot in threads where the posts count


----------



## Purgatory (May 12, 2007)

I'm actually glad I'm now a senior member. Fucking took me FOREVER to get to 3,000. Now, I am a God!


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

lol over 4,000 i guess u are but now were close to kira!


----------



## sj2k (May 12, 2007)

so I was accepted


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2007)

^I guess so. I woke up and all the requests were taken care of


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

well thats less work for you kira!!


----------



## carnage (May 12, 2007)

i want to be senior


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

u cant u have to wait 6 months!


----------



## carnage (May 12, 2007)

haha no shit sherlock.  but in all actuality if your friends with a mod smod or admin you can get special perks like adult section with less than 200 posts or early senior membership.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> haha no shit sherlock.  but in all actuality if your friends with a mod smod or admin you can get special perks like adult section with less than 200 posts or early senior membership.



That's very rare, because if I come across someone who somehow doesn't meet the requirements and yet is a member of the group, I simply remove them.


----------



## carnage (May 12, 2007)

There was someone with 34 posts in the bathhouse but i cant remember their sn or else id tell ya.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> There was someone with 34 posts in the bathhouse but i cant remember their sn or else id tell ya.



If that's the case I'll remove them immediately, unless there a member who previously had their post count *reset*.


----------



## Renegade (May 12, 2007)

It could have been someone who gave their post count to CBG.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2007)

Renegade said:


> It could have been someone who gave their post count to CBG.



Yeah, that kind of encompasses the reset, because essentially all you're doing is resetting someone's postcount to zero and deciding to give someone else the now lost posts. 

Fact is those people could have had 1000-5000 posts and it really doesn't lessen what they had, because of a reset. So, you may see some SM with under 100 posts, not out of favortism but because they had their postcounts reduced or reset.


----------



## Renegade (May 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, that kind of encompasses the reset, because essentially all you're doing is resetting someone's postcount to zero and deciding to give someone else the now lost posts.


I know, just stating it could have been one of those people. >_>


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 13, 2007)

Danse said:


> my next goal is 2000 post on here but i dont post alot in threads where the posts count



Danse, you've changed your set back. 


I quite like being a senior member. 150x150 avys.


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

yep my set is back by popular demand


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (May 13, 2007)

In order to become a Jounin,wads the post requirement?being jounin seems good


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

1500 posts


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

Danse said:


> yep my set is back by popular demand



Yea ur sig and ava are sweet, 2nd hokage is my fav.


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

this one is my cutest set


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

You make anything seem cute.


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

lol, it is cute.


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> You make anything seem cute.


 darn right i do


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2007)

would like to request senior membership finally!!!


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

should have made that your 1000th post asking for membership.


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

The Kaiser your only one post away from asking to be a senior member



well now he can make his 1000 post asking to be one, since it seems he's lost some posts


----------



## sj2k (May 13, 2007)

Danse, will you go on a date with me?  I mean, if I find where you are?


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

.  stalker


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

ummmm...well...you ummm...see

i will get back to you on that


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2007)

posting here to request membership, i lost a few posts though.


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

lol looks like u have 1,002 post now, so welcome =]


----------



## sj2k (May 13, 2007)

I wondered how that one would go over, lol

Maybe I should talk to you online first ^^, though onestly I wanted to see what you would say, not really what you said, if u know what I mean

And WTF, seto has a mafia and I don't know about it 

Seto is either going to make me consigliere, or there is going to be a new don in the ring of chaos...


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

Are u talking to me ??? just woundering?


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

Hes talking to danse about his advance on her.


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

oooo ok lol *looks stupid*


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

what Seto has a mafia i didnt know about it either


----------



## sj2k (May 13, 2007)

should we start our own mafia to counter it?

Or join?

Or infiltrate it and start our own, and then destroy it from the inside 

Edit: oh, and while I think danse seemed to notice, I was joking with her ^^

(unless she says yes  )


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

i quite like the sounds of the last one


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

mafia are u guys trying to start a war =O lol


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

tryna start a drugs war ya heard


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

i want to be part of this lil gang war!!


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

i dont think i would be good in the mafia
though i would enjoy spending all the drugs money lol


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

what would u buy with all those drug money!?


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

im not sure yet but im sure i would find something if i went shopping


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

u can always buy a car  or something better like a hosue =]


----------



## Na- (May 13, 2007)

Drug money gone wrong, Was invested in House!
Where is this world headed? :|


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

lol Idk but money is money!!


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

i have my own house but i never go there  i dont like living alone
and i have cars

i can buy shoes yayyyyy *claps hands*


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

what kind of shoes, thats cool that u own a house and cars.


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

yep my daddy bought me them 

i dont know what kind of shoes


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

wow u must be super uber rich!!! or just spoiled  but anyways thats so cool.


----------



## sj2k (May 13, 2007)

with the money we will make danse, and the power we will have, people will be begging you to take shoes


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

im not spoiled, im his favorite  

lol

yeah i guess i will need to make some room for them anyway lol


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

thats cool, if u dont mind me asking ur a girl right?


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

yep im a girl lol

i think the shoes gave it away abit


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

lol, yea i guess.


----------



## Danse (May 13, 2007)

well im going now
im tierd and need sleep

so have fun while im gone everyone


----------



## sj2k (May 13, 2007)

goodnight!

I hope your not in the US east coast timezone, seeing as its 7 here...


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

cya later its 7 over here also


----------



## Sean (May 14, 2007)

_*I have enough rep now all I need to do is make tons of irrellevant posts to get the count up 
Oh and a little more member time.
*_


----------



## sj2k (May 14, 2007)

u love those nugs bro?


----------



## Danse (May 14, 2007)

sj2k said:


> goodnight!
> 
> I hope your not in the US east coast timezone, seeing as its 7 here...


 
lol no im on UK time so im a few hours ahead of you


----------



## sj2k (May 14, 2007)

that would be good, I don't want my mob partner to go to sleep at seven.  Do you want to be second in command, or the concigleiurge (yeah, I spelled that wrong)?


----------



## Loki (May 14, 2007)

you mean..."concierge" i think thats a doorman...lol


----------



## Danse (May 14, 2007)

well in that case i will be your second and not your doorman lol


----------



## sj2k (May 14, 2007)

no no no, its the advisor, they are very important.  In the god father, that is what the adopted son played, the tom hagen or w/e his name was.  Its a very important role


----------



## Danse (May 14, 2007)

i dont think i could deal with a very imortaint role lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2007)

Danse said:


> lol no im on UK time so im a few hours ahead of you



Danse is from the UK , I did not know this.


----------



## Danse (May 14, 2007)

lol well were im from is abit of a story
but im in the UK at the minute


----------



## sj2k (May 14, 2007)

well, u could be the girl who doesn't actually know what is going on, but stays with me because I give her extroidanary gifts all the time, which she secretly knows come from drug money, but never actually asks about, and so is able to live in bliss.

Or you could join me and get your hands dirty, have some fun gunning down rival mobsters 

the choice however, is yours


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2007)

Danse said:


> lol well were im from is abit of a story
> but im in the UK at the minute



Hmm well I always assumed you to be American, either Canadian or from the US. 

Funny thing is I just realized we joined around the same time but I don't remember seeing you here until a few months back...


----------



## sj2k (May 14, 2007)

I saw danse right aroudn when I joined, then I went to other parts of the forum, and just saw her again, and already we are forming a mob family!

Edit: Do u want to join?, anyone who starts the nat FC is ok in my book!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2007)

sj2k said:


> I saw danse right aroudn when I joined, then I went to other parts of the forum, and just saw her again, and already we are forming a mob family!
> 
> Edit: Do u want to join?, anyone who starts the nat FC is ok in my book!



Well what will this family entail? 

Its not one of those goofy e-family things where we run around calling each other mommy, daddy and the like is it...


----------



## Danse (May 14, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> Hmm well I always assumed you to be American, either Canadian or from the US.
> 
> Funny thing is I just realized we joined around the same time but I don't remember seeing you here until a few months back...


 

I am American but i move about abit sometimes depends where my dads working or wants to be, my moms English so thats why were in England right now


----------



## Haku (May 14, 2007)

^^ see dense u are rich =]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2007)

Danse said:


> I am American but i move about abit sometimes depends where my dads working or wants to be, my moms English so thats why were in England right now



Oh I see, I just didn't get the idea that you were American.

Know what I have noticed, Naruto has some of the most diverse fans I have ever seen in an anime! 

Now what's the Mob thing about? I was thinking about Cheav if she wants to ally the Jessica and Nat fanclubs.


----------



## Danse (May 14, 2007)

im not sure really what the mob thing is lol he just asked if i wanted to join


----------



## sj2k (May 14, 2007)

danse, you were part of the planning 

seto started a mob, or someone started a seto maffia, so we are starting a rival maffia 

Its usually familes in the mob, so I am calling this a 'family'

We will e-gun people down, e-murder, and sell e-drugs  to gain e-power


----------



## carnage (May 14, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> tryna start a drugs war ya heard



I believe I got the mafia thing going with that comment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2007)

And e-drive bys....


----------



## Danse (May 14, 2007)

yeah now you have an idea of what there going to do


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2007)

Gangsters? Mafia? What did I just walk into?


----------



## MS81 (May 14, 2007)

I wonder if I'm a senior member yet?


----------



## carnage (May 14, 2007)

nope u should be


----------



## sj2k (May 14, 2007)

kira, you either join the family, or well, u know what happens...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2007)

sj2k said:


> kira, you either join the family, or well, u know what happens...



*had "Hitman Reborn" Flashback*


I also need too run through the BH and Senior Memberships today. 

Right after I watch episode 20 of Kenichi


----------



## Michi (May 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *had "Hitman Reborn" Flashback*
> 
> 
> I also need too run through the BH and Senior Memberships today.
> ...



Ah, I saw the preview of it a couple days ago! >_> All the girls in there have big boobs. xD lol


----------



## Altron (May 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *had "Hitman Reborn" Flashback*
> 
> 
> I also need too run through the BH and Senior Memberships today.
> ...



don't listen to sjk2, join our mafia! Setoshi's Mafia is better.


----------



## Haku (May 14, 2007)

Hello guys ^___^ 

o no its the mafia.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2007)

The_Kaiser said:


> don't listen to sjk2, join our mafia! Setoshi's Mafia is better.


I'm still weighing my options v_v



Michi said:


> Ah, I saw the preview of it a couple days ago! >_> All the girls in there have big boobs. xD lol


But both Doremi's and Kuro-hana's sub was released early this morning O__o

Unless you're talking about the raw. 

*goes off to watch episode 21*


----------



## Michi (May 14, 2007)

Only the raw! I can't even follow any subs anyway.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 14, 2007)

DANSE BELONGS IN MEH HOUSE IN MEH BED.


----------



## carnage (May 14, 2007)

500 dollars to whoever makes me a senior member


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 14, 2007)

Ohayo!

.


----------



## GrimaH (May 15, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> 500 dollars to whoever makes me a senior member



In a few months, yeah

@Kira: POKEMON TEH WIN 
They'd better have grimer in this season


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> In a few months, yeah
> 
> @Kira: POKEMON TEH WIN
> They'd better have grimer in this season



And now you know one of the few things I can be bribed with


----------



## tgre (May 15, 2007)

Off topic once again. 

Oh lookie...I nearly meet the requirements for senior members apart from:

-posts
-reps

hooray! Just a little more!


----------



## GrimaH (May 15, 2007)

You don't post much do you?


----------



## Danse (May 15, 2007)

tiger_888 said:


> Off topic once again.
> 
> Oh lookie...I nearly meet the requirements for senior members apart from:
> 
> ...


 

ummm you only have 71 posts
isnt it 1000 you have to get to be a senior member


@Kira Yamato i love your new set


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

Danse said:


> ummm you only have 71 posts
> isnt it 1000 you have to get to be a senior member
> 
> 
> @Kira Yamato i love your new set



Thanks, I thought I pay a little homage to Hikari, since I've done so in the past for Haruka (May) and Kasumi (Misty).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 15, 2007)

I've requested to be a senior 3 days ago, is it ok now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I've requested to be a senior 3 days ago, is it ok now?



And you should be admitted by June 1st


----------



## Mindfuck (May 15, 2007)

Do you make exceptions? Like, I meet the requirements except for the 1,000 posts. Snaps! :amazed


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 15, 2007)

I love the little penguin thing in Kira's sig. I want to take it as my own and cuddle it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I love the little penguin thing in Kira's sig. I want to take it as my own and cuddle it.



I wanna take Pilpup as well, because it's blocking my full view of Hikari  



Italian Stallion said:


> Do you make exceptions? Like, I meet the requirements except for the 1,000 posts. Snaps! :amazed



And your join date still precludes you.


----------



## Mindfuck (May 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And your join date still precludes you.



Wut, join date too? Oh snap now I see it.. I'll have to wait until July then! Can't really wait, I!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> Wut, join date too? Oh snap now I see it.. I'll have to wait until July then! Can't really wait, I!



You have to wait until June.


----------



## Bandit (May 15, 2007)

it will b a while for me!

I guess ill just have to wait

WOOT! i got a reputationj thingy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And you should be admitted by June 1st



why does it take so long?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> why does it take so long?



6 months must have passed. Otherwise there'd be no point in calling it senior membership.


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2007)

I wanna be a senior member.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wanna be a senior member.



wtf?! you aren't?! and you made like 6,000 plus posts?!


----------



## sj2k (May 15, 2007)

he has to apply


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wanna be a senior member.



You should have applied ages ago


----------



## Taxman (May 16, 2007)

................


----------



## Pein (May 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wanna be a senior member.



jesus man a bit slow


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I wanna take Pilpup as well, because it's blocking my full view of Hikari



I'll gladly take that Pilpup away from her.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 16, 2007)

I would like to be a senior member please. Thanks.


----------



## Loki (May 16, 2007)

You need to make one..go to;

Private Messages/then look left ob ure screen u'll see "Miscellaneous" then ->Group Memberships...

I think theres a thread abute this


----------



## SpoonTypeR (May 17, 2007)

I applied for Senior Membership like months ago.  Can I just bypass the 1,000 post?  I tend to read the forums more than posting.


----------



## Danse (May 17, 2007)

no you gotta be like every other senior member and get the 1000 post


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

only  929 posts to go


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 17, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> only  929 posts to go



QFT


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 17, 2007)

I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Jonas (May 17, 2007)

SpoonTypeR said:
			
		

> I applied for Senior Membership like months ago.  Can I just bypass the 1,000 post?  I tend to read the forums more than posting.


I think you should get Senior Membership by default because you joined back in the days.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

Word he basically joined before a couple of admins and mods in this forum.  That has to give him Senior Membership by default.


----------



## Mukuro (May 17, 2007)

Lol. No he doesn't deserve to be a senior member.


----------



## Loki (May 17, 2007)

SpoonTypeR said:


> I applied for Senior Membership like months ago.  Can I just bypass the 1,000 post?  I tend to read the forums more than posting.



then do that ...but u wont be a senior.


----------



## Danse (May 18, 2007)

yeah if you apply for it i highly doubt you will get it


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 18, 2007)

That wouldn't really be fair. It should apply to everyone.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

Senior members, sounds evil, kinda like senior partners from "angel"


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

Danse said:


> no you gotta be like every other senior member and get the 1000 post



Cool Sig. Pic. very heart warming...


----------



## GrimaH (May 18, 2007)

SpoonTypeR said:


> I applied for Senior Membership like months ago.  Can I just bypass the 1,000 post?  I tend to read the forums more than posting.



The elitist NF Senior Member group has no room for a long-time lurker like you 
*goes to harass mods about it*


----------



## Danse (May 18, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Cool Sig. Pic. very heart warming...


 
Thank you


----------



## Mukuro (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Ino_Pig (May 18, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


>



lol. gtfo.


----------



## Mukuro (May 18, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> lol. gtfo.


----------



## Danse (May 18, 2007)

i can just feel the love in this thread


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2007)

Jonas said:


> I think you should get Senior Membership by default because you joined back in the days.



I'm not saying this person did this but if I joined in Sept. and was active for say 1 month then left for 2 years, then I'm automatically a senior member? 

Yeah, if it was based on *time* sure, but that isn't the defintion we use for senior membership.


----------



## Taxman (May 18, 2007)

*pictures spambot/adbot that we might have missed in 04 automatically getting senior membership because they were a member "back in the day"


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

lol@joining in 04 and your not even a Genin yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2007)

Taxman said:


> *pictures *spambot/adbot* that we might have missed in 04 automatically getting senior membership because they were a member "back in the day"



Well, for their persistence as a species I say they're due something


----------



## Hellion (May 18, 2007)

So is this a place where Senior Members hang or where people try to find loopholes in the senior rule


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

this is where u give the smods a bj and hopefully they grant u early senior membership.


----------



## kimidoll (May 18, 2007)

But the guy didn't even get the required rep either. =/

I say he has to wait just like the rest of us, to be honest. v_v;


----------



## Hellion (May 18, 2007)

I got in with a technicallity


----------



## Danse (May 18, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> But the guy didn't even get the required rep either. =/
> 
> I say he has to wait just like the rest of us, to be honest. v_v;


 
same here, let him work for being senior we all did 

although i dont know why he wants to be a senior member so bad


----------



## kimidoll (May 18, 2007)

Danse said:


> same here, let him work for being senior we all did
> 
> although i dont know why he wants to be a senior member so bad



I know, I had to wait for a while since I was more of a lurker. >_o

Easy, SM-ship is the peak of one's NF life.


----------



## Danse (May 18, 2007)

yeah i waited ages to, so i posted more in FC's

but i guess being senior is as high as some ill get on NF


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I know, I had to wait for a while since I was more of a lurker. >_o
> 
> Easy, SM-ship is the peak of one's NF life.



Pimp membership is the peak


----------



## JJ (May 18, 2007)

I'm so close, but yet I keep thinking it's still a bit far..


----------



## kimidoll (May 18, 2007)

Just two more posts!


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2007)

Whoa, this thread is back.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Pimp membership is the peak



like your trully! it's just full of win to be a pimp!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2007)

999 is cool and should be preserved for all eternity


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2007)

lol okay why dont you donate your posts to me and just keep 999?!
:rofl


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

do u have to be a senior member in order to be given pimp status?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2007)

nope. look a undercovermc.. he is not a senior member yet he's a pimp..


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

i applied and was turned down.see if i upload stuff or post direct links for people anymore.


----------



## kimidoll (May 18, 2007)

Do you pimp anything? If not, then that's why you weren't granted pimp status.

Either way, what you mostly get with being a Pimp on here is just more PM space, which the real pimps on here need.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

i was posting direct links for animes and mangas(deathnote naruto fullmetalalchemist) and i uploaded some hentai videos too.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2007)

lol you do that cuz you wanted to! for pimps, people request for their services..
*i wonder if that came out right*


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

Well how do they know to request?  you just make a thread or something saying what you are pimping?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2007)

with the permission and blessing of a mod or an administrator... yes. a mod will have to give you the go ahead to even create a thread in the Manga Pimps sub forum.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

is there an anime pimps sub forum? do u have to have pimp status to see the sub forums?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2007)

i dont think so. there isn't an "anime pimps sub-forum" The pimping project i run (Heroes Pimping Project) is not a manga is it? nope! but it's in the Manga Pimps sub-forums.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

They should name it the pimps section


----------



## Raizen (May 18, 2007)

I'll probably have at least 1000 posts by at least September. But I hope to get it done by July.


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2007)

I decided to make my 1,000 post (hoping and praying that I don't get any posts removed in some purge) in a thread from whoever gave me my last rep for today. 


@lk3mizt ~ thanks! I'm going to post in the last place you posted (that counts).


----------



## Loki (May 19, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol okay why dont you donate your posts to me and just keep 999?!
> :rofl



or 9,999 thats even better ..but then agein not for you' 

JediJaina  for 1k post ..lol 

XD


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 19, 2007)

JediJaina said:


> I decided to make my 1,000 post (hoping and praying that I don't get any posts removed in some purge) in a thread from whoever gave me my last rep for today.




Congrats sexy!

Ooh! Kimi, you're back. ;3


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Congrats sexy!
> 
> Ooh! Kimi, you're back. ;3



You made my day.


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

yeah i bet your not use to hearing a girl calling u sexy.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

^ lol and you are used to *guys* calling you sexy huh?!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 19, 2007)

If a girl is sexy, I must tell them so!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

^ wtf?! you're a guy?!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 19, 2007)

I'm a girl. O_o

I'll show you my vagina if you want me to prove it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

please do!!


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

ok show me your vagina pic pm me a link to it or post it in the sexy naughty thread


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2007)

^wth did I just walk into?


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

nakedness .


----------



## Hazu (May 19, 2007)

darn I wasnt here when that was posted T__T


----------



## Danse (May 19, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ wtf?! you're a guy?!


 
nope Ino is girl  

Ino you can show me it


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

Hazu said:


> darn I wasnt here when that was posted T__T



lol it has not been posted _yet..._


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 19, 2007)

Ok, let me give it a quick trim and get some good pictures. Gotta get my good flap. 

I noticed as soon as I mentioned my vagina loads of posting starts happening. YOU DIRTY BITCHES!


YOU ARE ALL PERVERTS! THE LOT OF YOU! ESPECIALLY YOU KIRA!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

lol kira's pervertedness is old news!


----------



## Danse (May 19, 2007)

lol no matter who mentions vagina or boobs there is going to be alot of posts after that


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 19, 2007)

Just face it, you all loves my 30 pound vagina.


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Ok, let me give it a quick trim and get some good pictures. Gotta get my good flap.
> 
> I noticed as soon as I mentioned my vagina loads of posting starts happening. YOU DIRTY BITCHES!
> 
> ...



Just make sure you give us a link to the picture via private messages or post in the sexy naughty thread  otherwise _*you have a penis*_.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

Danse said:


> lol no matter who mentions vagina or boobs there is going to be alot of posts after that



it just comes instinctively! 
:rofl


----------



## Danse (May 19, 2007)

yeah we do all love your 30lb vagina Ino


----------



## Hazu (May 19, 2007)

> lol it has not been posted yet...



OMG IM IN LUCK!! LET THE PERVERTEDNESS FLOOD 

wait......so If I go post boobs in lots of dead fc's theyre gonna magically get filled up??


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> YOU ARE ALL PERVERTS! THE LOT OF YOU! ESPECIALLY YOU KIRA!


Which doesn't extend past the bathhouse. (well, with the exception of a few sigs)

Now, clean up this place or take it to the Bathhouse convo


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

@Hazu
yup!


nice strategy!!


----------



## Danse (May 19, 2007)

yep if you post them, people will come


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 19, 2007)

No, if you post pictures of my boobs the FC's will magically get filled up. 

V_V It's the sexy curse I have to bare.



*Is one year off the BH*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

You can't promise vagina and not deliver, that's the ninja code. And it has to be here in thirty minutes or we get and extra!


----------



## Hazu (May 19, 2007)

hahahah OMG its ino-pigs magical boobs!! POST FOR ALL YOURE WORTH PEOPLE!! 

hahahha

were all gonna dieee T__T


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> You can't promise vagina and not deliver, that's the ninja code. And it has to be here in thirty minutes or we get and extra!



quoted for truth!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

*just realized he has no idea what Ino Pig looks like or who she really is*

Have you posted a picture before? I don't think I ever saw?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

hey don't divert the topic!!
*Waits for Ino's pic*


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 19, 2007)

Hmm. 

I'm afraid we must all get to know each other before the giney pics get delivered.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I'm afraid we must all get to know each other before the giney pics get delivered.



oh noes!! T_T

what you wanna know?!


----------



## Hazu (May 19, 2007)

> Have you posted a picture before? I don't think I ever saw?



youve never seen her but you want her vagina?? 

wow

wo/men are facshinating creatures


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

ok well im steve im 25 im from nj the state that looks like a head on the map cuz jersey loves head. um 6 1 brown hair nice dick(7 and a half long). i listen to music i buy all my stuff online i watch too much tv im on the computer too much i dont sleep enough  i like bowling anime manga.

there you know enough pm me an imageshack link to the giney pic lol. or imghut.net works good too they give unlimited pic bandwidth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

I was joking, but I would like to see what she looks like, I mean normal pictures...


----------



## Hazu (May 19, 2007)

hahahha you lie, perverts 

run ino ruuun!!! 
I'll fend them off with a 10 pound salami 

I like salami D:


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

*shoots Hazu in the head*


----------



## Hazu (May 19, 2007)

> *shoots Hazu in the head*



NO PRIZE FOR YOUR PENIS SIZE!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

*still curious to see what Ino-Pig looks like*


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 19, 2007)

I'm going to have to keep you all guessing.  

Tease mania. 


HAZU! READY THE TROLLEY! THERE IS NO WAY I'LL BE ABLE TO DRAG ALONG MY 30POUND VAGINA ACROSS THE FLOOR AT A GOOD SPEED!


----------



## Hazu (May 19, 2007)

OH SHI---

SOMEONE GET ME A HORSE!! THINGS ARE GONNA GET HAIRYEAVY!!! 
Come on ino you can do it!!! show you have muscles!! WE are muscular women!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I'm going to have to keep you all guessing.
> 
> Tease mania.
> 
> ...



I'm sure there is some way to find out what you look like


----------



## Mukuro (May 19, 2007)

*rubs Ino-chan up and down with baby oil*


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> *rubs Ino-chan up and down with baby oil*



stalker   .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

LMAO...

Ino, can we see pictures of you!


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

I will accept a bra and panties/thong pic instead of a vagina pic if that means i get to see you ino. I love you ino you are the 4th hottest girl on this site.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

I want to see her, I don't care if she has a burka on, I just don't know what this person looks like.


----------



## Mukuro (May 19, 2007)

Hey guys...please can you stop stalking my wife just cos of her 30 pound vagina?


----------



## kimidoll (May 19, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Hey guys...please can you stop stalking my wife just cos of her 30 pound vagina?



Hey Cad, since you're ignoring your FC now and I'm stalking you, let's change the title of your FC! 

See last page for details.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Hey guys...please can you stop stalking my wife just cos of her 30 pound vagina?



I just wanted to see a photo, not even a dirty one. 

Jeeze is that so hard...


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> yeah i bet your not use to hearing a girl calling u sexy.





Ino_Pig said:


> If a girl is sexy, I must tell them so!




It made me smile so it's all good to me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

This thread died for hours!


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

Lack of vagina = lack of posts 



> I just wanted to see a photo, not even a dirty one.
> 
> Jeeze is that so hard...



isnt that still kinda stalkaliscous?


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2007)

Hehehehe...


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

> Hehehehe...



and you're just being creepy


----------



## Loki (May 20, 2007)

ermm..lmao

my apologies!!to disturb ya guyz and girls, but this is kinda off topic XDDD (I mean there are ppl here underaged...if you know what i mean =P)


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 20, 2007)

that doesnt change anything! she could have PMed us!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 20, 2007)

She? How do you know I'm not a He?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 20, 2007)

^ .........

i had my doubts though.. 

that's why i wanted you to  prove it!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 20, 2007)

I am like a venus flytrap.


----------



## GrimaH (May 20, 2007)

..................Ino_Pig.
PM. Now.


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

> I am like a venus flytrap.



Am I the only one that interpreted that totally wrong?? ;___;


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2007)

A hot venus fly-trap...I mean...I saw it for myself...and...


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

you have been marked by the creepo stam 

mama, the old man is scary


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2007)

Hazuhana...where have you been?


----------



## tgre (May 20, 2007)

off topic much?...spam controllers come in please ^^.

tiger.


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2007)

There isn't even a topic in here. This is just a convo thread with "Senior Members" as the title.


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

I have been hiding under a brick wall for half a year. then someone lured me out with some tasty cheese and I started stalking the fanclubs. I am currently trying to learn how to walk and remember what crazy nicknames I have given people these last two years. I am still proud to be single owner of 5 yaoi fanclubs and the organization called spamasuki decided to erase me from their entire history *add random blingbling at the end of this sentence* 

itata


----------



## tgre (May 20, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> There isn't even a topic in here. This is just a convo thread with "Senior Members" as the title.



well continue on my good friend ^^, anything to increase my dismally appalling post count XD

tiger.


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2007)

Haha, tiger...your posts can't increase in this sub-forum.

@Hazu: itata?


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

yesh....I think thats what I called you 8D

SUPAAAAAAAH MEMORYYY.....


----------



## tgre (May 20, 2007)

YOU MEAN!!!...NO WAI!!~~..

*shoots himself in the head with a double barrel*


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2007)

Haha...this is why people go off-topic like crazy in here.

@Hazu: How did you remember me?


----------



## tgre (May 20, 2007)

spam is fun...XD..spam spam spammity spam...

on a lighter note...my left hand smells like capsicum T_T.


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

'I have the dreaded weapon named Naruto member name change lists 8D
and you be shoo swet I couldnt forget you 


> YOU MEAN!!!...NO WAI!!~~..
> 
> *shoots himself in the head with a double barrel*



its okay, that happens to me everytime the "rate the signature" thread gets trashed


----------



## GrimaH (May 20, 2007)

kakekikoku


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

mama, I think hes trying to communicate with us..


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 20, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> ..................Ino_Pig.
> PM. Now.



You'd love that wouldn't you. 


Omfg we best run off naked into the woods Hazu! >___>


----------



## Hazu (May 20, 2007)

show it to the world mlove :3

run....run *gets slapped in face by left breast*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2007)

I am still wondering what this girl looks like, you guys are teasing.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 21, 2007)

Hazu said:


> show it to the world mlove :3
> 
> run....run *gets slapped in face by left breast*



I hate it when that happens. Last time I knocked myself unconcious. 


I'm afraid you'll all have to wait.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 21, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> *I am still wondering what this girl looks like*, you guys are teasing.



you are not alone..


----------



## Byakuya (May 21, 2007)

damnit the 6 month membership requirement is ebil


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 21, 2007)

ha! dont worry, you have 4 months to go!


----------



## Byakuya (May 21, 2007)

sounds like forever


----------



## Danse (May 21, 2007)

that wont take that long, and you will be senior in no time


----------



## Hazu (May 21, 2007)

heeeheee little young one, fear not - the big avatars shall come to you someday 


> I hate it when that happens. Last time I knocked myself unconcious.


all hail sportbraas


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2007)

*C-C-C-Convo Breaker!*


----------



## Hazu (May 21, 2007)

*cries over the red-ness*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> *C-C-C-Convo Breaker!*






Hazu said:


> *cries over the red-ness*



Too bad it was hours late and didn't actually break any convos...


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 21, 2007)

LOL. Redness. 

Sexual innuendos.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 21, 2007)

So, now i am a senior then. About time i guess ^^


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 21, 2007)

Love Mitarashi Anko said:


> So, now i am a senior then. About time i guess ^^



Congrats!


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 21, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Congrats!




Thank you


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Love Mitarashi Anko

It still feels goods since I was promoted like last week


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 21, 2007)

To celebrate you should both get the huge avys. DDD


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (May 21, 2007)

I'm going change back to a huge one today actually, Just waiting to find a good stewie


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 21, 2007)

I love Stewie. D


----------



## Haruko (May 21, 2007)

Can I be a senior member now.


----------



## Hazu (May 21, 2007)

people and avatars :3


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2007)

No more senior members, sorry, ran out of spaces.

Try again in a few years after a few accounts are inactive.


----------



## Jink (May 21, 2007)

If I can't sleep with my cousin then justice is disgusting.


----------



## Taxman (May 22, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Can I be a senior member now.



ask again June 21st....


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2007)

Natsu, look what you're doin'! OOOOOOOO


----------



## Loki (May 22, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No more senior members, sorry, ran out of spaces.
> 
> Try again in a few years after a few accounts are inactive.



You're serious?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 22, 2007)

Taxman said:


> ask again June 21st....



thread 
!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> You're serious?



Don't believe any announcements made by someone who isn't a mod.

On second thought don't even believe any announcements made by even moderators


----------



## Loki (May 22, 2007)

Thanks i'll keep that in mind


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 22, 2007)

They are all out to trap us.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> They are all out to trap us.




Ino pig girl!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 22, 2007)

XDD

Um, yes?


----------



## Mukuro (May 22, 2007)

Hey...! My love, I love you so dearly!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 22, 2007)

Awww!

I love you too bitch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2007)

I don't know, I was going to pester you more, but I forgot.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 22, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> I don't know, I was going to pester you more, but I forgot.



I was looking forward to being pestered by you. DDD:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I was looking forward to being pestered by you. DDD:



I still want to see a (face) picture lol.


----------



## Hellion (May 22, 2007)

Can I be a senior member


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Can I be a senior member



Yes.

In July.


----------



## Hellion (May 22, 2007)

lol I am already one... I was just being an ass


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2007)

Krippler said:


> lol I am already one... I was just being an ass



Yeah, the fact that you were around since 2006 kinda tipped me off


----------



## Banned Uchiha Itachi (May 23, 2007)

47,278 posts?


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

nice error message at top of screen. for your information walmart sucks target and costco are better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2007)

Except that at Target and Cosco things usually end up costing more.


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

Eh yeah but there stores presentation is a lot better.  they are constantly pulling products to the front of the shelves. the products arent all over the place. its easier to find stuff in targets because the layout of their sections is better.


----------



## Mukuro (May 23, 2007)

Krippler said:


> lol I am already one... I was just being an ass


Lol. Pwnage.


----------



## Namicho (May 23, 2007)

Argh, 81 more posts!!


----------



## Loki (May 23, 2007)

So its back_on? 


nice to see ^^


But i still got errors...


----------



## Dark Blade (May 23, 2007)

How do I change my name


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

go to the frequently asked questions forum and do some research instead of asking here.

Anti-Sakura FC

its not that hard.


----------



## Dark Blade (May 23, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> go to the frequently asked questions forum and do some research instead of asking here.
> 
> Anti-Sakura FC
> 
> its not that hard.



Can't find anything...


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

Anti-Hinata FC  it says member name change service  as the topic  are u blind lol


----------



## escamoh (May 23, 2007)

STOP POSTING!


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

who and why?


----------



## escamoh (May 23, 2007)

your name is so anyoying


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

symbiote is annoying???do u hate spiderman or something?

my sn is 10000 times better than yours


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 23, 2007)

*oogla boogla*


----------



## escamoh (May 23, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> symbiote is annoying???do u hate spider man or something?
> 
> my sn is 10000 times better than yours


i like spiderman, its just the word and the arrangement of letters
it forms something so fucking ugly
and your avy doesn't help
cause i have no clue what it is
and, esca is better then any name you could come up with


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2007)

@esca...............!   

:3


----------



## Haruko (May 23, 2007)

This is the first result for esca


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 23, 2007)




----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

esca said:


> i like spiderman, its just the word and the arrangement of letters
> it forms something so fucking ugly
> and your avy doesn't help
> cause i have no clue what it is
> and, esca is better then any name you could come up with



its dean from supernatural firing the only bullet left that can kill the demon that killed his mom and sams girlfriend. it was in the 2nd part of the season finale aka the last episode of the season.


----------



## escamoh (May 23, 2007)




----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

Yeah thats the best fucking website ever tho im not sure its accurate on the amount of results.

and esca just because your sn is a more searchable word doesnt mean its better.


----------



## escamoh (May 23, 2007)

its purdy acurate to me


----------



## Haruko (May 23, 2007)

Domination


----------



## Danse (May 23, 2007)

i dont watch Supernatural is it good ?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 23, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Yeah thats the best fucking website ever tho im not sure its accurate on the amount of results.


*
Ya it is cool websiteers

But what you talking about alien ho. I am stronger than youz in every way.*


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

lol haruko of course a girls name like brook is gonna have mad results


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2007)

Danse said:


> i dont watch Supernatural is it good ?



It's probably one of the best shows on the CW, and the only show I watch on Television besides Scrubs. There's a little fan service in there: shirtless boys. But besides that its badass.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 23, 2007)

@__@ I hate these bloody errors!


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)




----------



## MS81 (May 23, 2007)

what's going on guys anything new?


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

we just want to see a pic of Ino Pig.. Well thats what I gathered from previous pages.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2007)

Krippler said:


> we just want to see a pic of Ino Pig.. Well thats what I gathered from previous pages.


That's never going to happen


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's never going to happen



It better! Or there'll be war!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2007)

people who rarely post pics when they join forums aren't likely to ever post their pics


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2007)

I would rather PM mine or give them to people over MSN. xD


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I would rather PM mine or give them to people over MSN. xD



waits for pm


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2007)

No offense or anything, but I don't even know you. >_>


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

You never tried


----------



## Danse (May 23, 2007)

awwww Kimihiro made Kripp cry


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2007)

I've never seen you around.. sorry. =S


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

lol I live in the bathouse convo, thats why.


----------



## Danse (May 23, 2007)

yeah he do actuly live there, i dont think he leaves lol


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

The Narutards, and Sastards discouraged me from talking in most naruto threads


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2007)

I'm an Uchihatard. >[

Lawls, I only hang out at the Plaza/CB/Blender/FC section. xp


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

Ahh no wonder I paths have never crossed..

Hi I am Krippler  and I am a Shikatard


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2007)

Some of us only post out here so we can get 100 posts to post in there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> No offense or anything, but I don't even know you. >_>



How old are you again? I want to make sure the FBI doesn't bust down my door anytime soon


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2007)

I'm 14 and Kira knows that, so I can't go there for a few more years. xD

EDIT: Nevermind. XDDD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I'm 14 and Kira knows that, so I can't go there for a few more years. xD
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. XDDD



Yeah I don't even want to see any 14 year olds unless its just to see what they look like.


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yep...and I hear prison limits your internet access, so no illegal activities on my part



I doubt you'd want to go to New England for Azn jailbait anyways.


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

This is why I stay in the BH


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2007)

Krippler said:


> This is why I stay in the BH



Too bad BH girls aren't easy...


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2007)

My problem is that they are too far away


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2007)

Yeah that too, the prettiest girl near us is Iria.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 23, 2007)

can i be a senior member?


----------



## Pein (May 23, 2007)

Taxman said:


> ^got to request for it the proper way through your user CP
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't the only forum he posts on...=P



damn really how does he find to post so much on this one and others?


----------



## darkwater297 (May 24, 2007)

Hurray I finally have enough posts! ^^


----------



## Namicho (May 24, 2007)

Lawl, me too!!! Wow, I joined this site exactly 10 months ago.


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

DING DONG GOOBA MADE THE BLENDER GONE'


----------



## Loki (May 25, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Lawl, me too!!! Wow, I joined this site exactly 10 months ago.



heeh ure missing 1 post there ^^ 

I predictit they were delited or somffin..


----------



## Danse (May 25, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> Too bad BH girls aren't easy...


 
DAMN right were not


----------



## Yakuza (May 25, 2007)

I'm officialy Senior... 
as if my age wasn't bad enough, this "Senior" title makes me feel even more less appealing...


----------



## Loki (May 27, 2007)

heeh, anyways welcom !


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 27, 2007)

Congrats on the seniorsexyness Dheano. : O


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 27, 2007)

lol congrats dheano!!


----------



## Namicho (May 27, 2007)

I'm a senior finally!! Lol, my new av is so gay looking though...*goes to fix*


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2007)

thanks guys....

what does the senior poeple do???
drink tea? play chess? listen to classical music?? (NOTHING WRONG WITH IT!!!!)


----------



## kimidoll (May 27, 2007)

Do the same things we did before.


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2007)

That is exciting!


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Im almost there...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2007)

Dheano said:


> thanks guys....
> 
> what does the senior poeple do???
> drink tea? play chess? listen to classical music?? (NOTHING WRONG WITH IT!!!!)



We drink the blood of the fallen members who have tried to attain this level existence but have fallen short.


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> We drink he blood of the fallen members who have tried to attain this level existence but have fallen short.



  WOW!!! we have satanist in this Forums!!!!
do you guys go through rituals????  

and danm! 47k + posts... you nuts!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2007)

Dheano said:


> WOW!!! we have satanist in this Forums!!!!
> do you guys go through rituals????
> 
> and danm! 47k + posts... you nuts!!!



Nah...I'm Christian, I just have a few personal issues to sort out


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Nah...I'm Christian, I just have a few personal issues to sort out



haha... Thank God.. I'm christian myself...
just trying to sound rebel..


----------



## GrimaH (May 28, 2007)

I feel like flaming West Ham about now. Should I do it?


----------



## Yakuza (May 28, 2007)

^You mean....
West ham are great!


----------



## Danse (May 28, 2007)

west ham?

(edit)
Ohhhhhhhhh its a soccar/football team lol


----------



## Mukuro (May 28, 2007)

*stalks*

West Ham are lucky to still be in the Premiership.


----------



## Loki (May 28, 2007)

Christian huh im too...but i dont belive in god, so i dont think im one..>_<


----------



## 2D (May 28, 2007)

Nearly there... >_<


----------



## pancake (May 28, 2007)

-has 1000 posts, 6 months of membership, and 3071 rep-

Does this mean Im a senior?


----------



## Danse (May 28, 2007)

if you request to be one
you might get to be a senior


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2007)

And with six times the standard senior requiresments, you become a Super Senior like me.


----------



## Danse (May 28, 2007)

Oh i want to be a Super Senior aswell


----------



## pancake (May 28, 2007)

I wanna be senior


----------



## Mukuro (May 28, 2007)

Fuck...just over 30 posts away from becoming an Elite Super Senior!


----------



## Haruko (May 28, 2007)

I am not senior....


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2007)

Danse said:


> Oh i want to be a Super Senior aswell



I like your pics in BH. 



Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Fuck...just over 30 posts away from becoming an Elite Super Senior!



IA!111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danse (May 28, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I like your pics in BH.


why thank you 
i think everyone liked them lol


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2007)

Yeah I'm sure of that too. But I'm more of a tummy liking guy.


----------



## Mukuro (May 28, 2007)

Dariush! 

I wish I had Bath House Access now!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 28, 2007)

TEH  BATH HOUSE?! 


 still has to wait for that one.


----------



## Danse (May 28, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Yeah I'm sure of that too. But I'm more of a tummy liking guy.


i posted tummy pics aswell


----------



## Mukuro (May 28, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> TEH  BATH HOUSE?!
> 
> 
> still has to wait for that one.


What? Some people who ain't even 18 are already in there...what you waiting for?


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Dariush!
> 
> I wish I had Bath House Access now!



You always never repignore me. 



Danse said:


> i posted tummy pics aswell



where!?


----------



## Danse (May 28, 2007)

i posted one in the BH but all my pics have been deleted from there now


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> What? Some people who ain't even 18 are already in there...what you waiting for?



 WHAT WHAT WHAT?!!?!
Why was I not informed about this?!


----------



## Yakuza (May 28, 2007)

^Guess you never asked.......


----------



## Mukuro (May 28, 2007)

@Dariush: Dude I never bump into you anymore. ;__;

@ViolentlyHappy: Try to join the 18+ group now and just give an adult reason.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2007)

Danse said:


> i posted one in the BH but all my pics have been deleted from there now



Oh noes.  



Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> @Dariush: Dude I never bump into you anymore. ;__;



I'm always in OB, Blender or the Naruto Battledomes/BH. How come you never looked for me? And you never post in GB anymore?


----------



## Mukuro (May 28, 2007)

I do my best to get around. ^__^.

Sometimes I get stuck in a few places.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> What? Some people who ain't even 18 are already in there...what you waiting for?



Because some people are reading this thread


----------



## Mukuro (May 28, 2007)

But you don't mind, do you? If a hot 17-year old girl shows some skin... ^_~.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> I do my best to get around. ^__^.
> 
> Sometimes I get stuck in a few places.



Give me some love.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> But you don't mind, do you? If a hot 17-year old girl shows some skin... ^_~.



They can send it to my PM box


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> But you don't mind, do you? If a hot 17-year old girl shows some skin... ^_~.



 How do you know these kind of things?!


----------



## Yakuza (May 28, 2007)

^you don't wanna know.......... you don't wanna know..


----------



## pancake (May 28, 2007)

How long does it usually take to become a senior?


----------



## Yakuza (May 28, 2007)

after apllying, normaly 1-2 working days..


----------



## carnage (May 28, 2007)

senior members are arrogant bitches


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 28, 2007)

*hotty hinata disagrees. *


----------



## pancake (May 28, 2007)

Dheano said:


> after apllying, normaly 1-2 working days..



Oh okay thanks


----------



## Danse (May 29, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> senior members are arrogant bitches


 
D....D..Dont you love me any more Sym


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 29, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> senior members are arrogant bitches



lol! i smell jealousy here!!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 29, 2007)

YOU ARE ALL PERVERTS!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 29, 2007)

lol i wonder who made me a perv.. it was you ino!!!!!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 29, 2007)

NNNEEEEVVVVEEERRR!

I do not know of such dirty things!


----------



## carnage (May 29, 2007)

Danse said:


> D....D..Dont you love me any more Sym



not really


----------



## 2D (May 29, 2007)

Just sent my request


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 29, 2007)

lol you're almost there!


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2007)

Danse said:


> i posted one in the BH but all my pics have been deleted from there now



Sen em to me


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 29, 2007)

post em to me too!


----------



## Danse (May 29, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> not really


fine then


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2007)

Whats this? Hot pics? 

Any other Super Senior's here yet?


----------



## chrisp (May 29, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Whats this? Hot pics?
> 
> Any other Super Senior's here yet?



Super Senior? wtf mate?


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2007)

I'm Super Senior Senor mate.


----------



## chrisp (May 29, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I'm Super Senior Senor mate.



Hmm...prove it.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2007)

I can't. Look at my location. I'm dead.


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Don't believe any announcements made by someone who isn't a mod.
> 
> On second thought don't even believe any announcements made by even moderators



Yaeh right "Supres senior" I think i'll go in with what kira said, for now. 

^^


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2007)

If you couldn't tell I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Yakuza (May 29, 2007)

@TWF - *drumrolls.............*

*laughs..... ​


----------



## DarkFire (May 30, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Yaeh right "Supres senior" I think i'll go in with what kira said, for now.
> 
> ^^



go with kira for everything


----------



## Creator (May 30, 2007)

, , reached 1000 posts just now. . Free  on me everyone.


----------



## Danse (May 30, 2007)

Great


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2007)

I reached 4,000 yesterday.


----------



## Creator (May 30, 2007)

:S 4000. You post alot.


----------



## Danse (May 30, 2007)

i love TWF's sig
Neji is


----------



## Namicho (May 30, 2007)

Lol, there's so many sigs with Neji pwning some random person..Congrats, Creator.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2007)

Danse said:


> i love TWF's sig
> Neji is



Your pictures and you are  and


----------



## Loki (May 30, 2007)

congrads Fangy~


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 30, 2007)

Creator said:


> , , reached 1000 posts just now. . Free  on me everyone.



You just got a couple of months to go now.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2007)

Danse, Neji is awesome. But pappy Hatake > Neji.


----------



## 2D (May 30, 2007)

/uploads bigger version of his avatar


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 31, 2007)

Can I please join now?


----------



## Lemonade (May 31, 2007)

How long must I wait to become a senior member?


----------



## Yakuza (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone actrually read the first post of thi thread?? 
Read it! ​


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

Dheano; Nice avy ^^ Jim pownz!!  



Lemonade said:


> How long must I wait to become a senior member?



Yaeh u need to be a member 6 months


----------



## Yakuza (May 31, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Dheano; Nice avy ^^ Jim pownz!!



yeah he does!!! 

I've watched Ace Ventura over 200 times.... 
and I laugh every single time...  


he's a class actor..​


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

yap ^^ Ace Is the best...hope he makes some more moviesˇ:~


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 31, 2007)

Lemonade said:


> How long must I wait to become a senior member?



judging by your "joinage" month, you can request to become a senior member sometime next month (starting tomorrow)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I am getting back in on this convo...


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2007)

Lol senior conversations.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 31, 2007)

Dheano said:


> yeah he does!!!
> 
> I've watched Ace Ventura over 200 times....
> and I laugh every single time...
> ...



He sure is! Jim FTW!!


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

Omg...I need to study maths or somffin O_o , *must leave comp*

.............


*can't....*


*>_<*


----------



## Bishop (May 31, 2007)

Haven't been in here in a long time. Still spamming like the plaza I see. LOKI lives here.


----------



## ToPocHi (May 31, 2007)

I suppose I can consider myself a senior member too?


----------



## Bishop (May 31, 2007)

Ah ha, with 2 post and less then 3000 rep points I can make the connection of you being a senoir member Topochi.


----------



## Danse (May 31, 2007)

ToPocHi said:


> I suppose I can consider myself a senior member too?


yeah you sure can


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Haven't been in here in a long time. Still spamming like the plaza I see. LOKI lives here.



Hey! Im not...well erm, im goin out once a while..sortof  

Nice one ToPocHi, If u ask me u cen be one xD


----------



## ToPocHi (May 31, 2007)

Well, the post count really doesn't do justice. I've posted a whole lot but it just doesn't tally with the count there.

And the reps? Well, I've only started posting this year, so reps have yet to settle in I suppose. And a 'hurrah' to acceptance into the senior community.

Edit: Just read through the 'actual' prerequisites and suffice to say, I don't meet them. Disregard my earlier request everyone, I'm far from qualified. Lol.


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

Well lookin on wich day(year) u register here...u could be my senior ^^


----------



## Bishop (May 31, 2007)

ToPocHi said:


> Well, the post count really doesn't do justice. I've posted a whole lot but it just doesn't tally with the count there.
> 
> And the reps? Well, I've only started posting this year, so reps have yet to settle in I suppose. And a 'hurrah' to acceptance into the senior community.



Don;t worry, being a senoir isn't all it's cracked up to be. Crappy medicare, the nurses are ugly and in their 40's, only 100 more inbox messages, higher taxes, 50 pixel bigger avatar.


----------



## ToPocHi (May 31, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Well lookin on wich day(year) u register here...u could be my senior ^^



Haha, and looking at the amount of posts you've made; I don't think so. You definitely would be my senior in the forum grounds. Yorishiku onegai~shimasu!  



Bishop said:


> Don;t worry, being a senoir isn't all it's cracked up to be. Crappy medicare, the nurses are ugly and in their 40's, only 100 more inbox messages, higher taxes, 50 pixel bigger avatar.



Haha, before I glanced through the front page, I only thought that this is where people who's registered with NF for a long time gather. Wasn't aware of the remuneration and benefits a 'senior' would be entitled to.


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

Ahh noffin special...just makes me stay here and not study for tomorows test >__<


----------



## Bishop (May 31, 2007)

sheesh, I've been studying for finals all day. I'm so drained.


----------



## Danse (May 31, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Ahh noffin special...just makes me stay here and not study for tomorows test >__<


:amazed you should study and not be naughty  




j/k


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

I know...*Im leaving...now*



*leaves*


----------



## Danse (May 31, 2007)

Awwww im left all alone :can


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

nah ure not ...im still here -.-


emmm btw. we got em same post count 1668 ...lol >_<


----------



## Danse (May 31, 2007)

yep we did have but i just posted 1 

at one point we shared a bond 

lol


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

we still do look i posted XDDD


----------



## Danse (May 31, 2007)

our bond is still there        

lol


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

yap...^^ Lemme make a screen..first time this happened


----------



## Bishop (May 31, 2007)

*Looks at post count* Yep, we are all bonded by the same post count....


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 31, 2007)

@ToPocHi
i'm surprised someone will only two posts got as much reps as you do! i was on 100 posts and i still only had 2 bars to my name!


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2007)

Ok now really i gotta go and do me homework >_< 


C ya Danse, Bishop xD

^^


----------



## Danse (May 31, 2007)

Bai Bai


----------



## ToPocHi (May 31, 2007)

I don't get a goodbye Loki? *Sob* T_T

I think I'm starting to enjoy this thread. All very amicable people here. Who ever said that seniors are stuck-up by nature certainly need to get their facts right.


----------



## carnage (May 31, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> i'm surprised someone will only two posts got as much reps as you do! i was on 100 posts and i still only had 2 bars to my name!



he was around right when the site was first made. and around back in the day when one rep could give u 10,000 points.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 31, 2007)

carnage said:


> he was around right when the site was first made. and around back in the day when one rep could give u 10,000 points.



lol are you serious?! i wish i was around by then!!


----------



## ToPocHi (May 31, 2007)

carnage said:


> he was around right when the site was first made. and around back in the day when one rep could give u 10,000 points.



Haha, if only that were true.
Fact is, I've only recently started posting and got a couple of reps from highly 'reputable' members which earned me big rep points. That's it really.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2007)

Dunkin Doughnuts or Starbucks!?


----------



## Bishop (May 31, 2007)

Dairy queen


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2007)

Baskin Robins > Dairy Queen. Their Ice Cream be legit and shit.


----------



## carnage (May 31, 2007)

if you dont use your penis does it grow older quicker?


----------



## Namicho (May 31, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Ok now really i gotta go and do me homework >_<
> 
> 
> C ya Danse, Bishop xD
> ...



ZOMG, you're still in school??!! Aw, i'm sorry. This is my first week of freedom. I didn't even have to take finals because of the exemption rule...Mwahahaha.....

And no....DQ ftw!!!!


----------



## Danse (May 31, 2007)

carnage said:


> if you dont use your penis does it grow older quicker?


 
i dont know  
why dont you leave it alone for a week or 2 and see what happens


----------



## carnage (May 31, 2007)

It may get old too quick and stop getting erect thats why


----------



## Yakuza (May 31, 2007)

bloody hell 
When Im online, NOBODY posts here...
I go to work, you guys throw a party!! ​


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 31, 2007)

aww baby, dont cry!


----------



## Yakuza (May 31, 2007)

^ ....
you are so lucky we did the double over you this season...
otherwise i'd lose my cool​


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 31, 2007)

lol dont worry, we're giving you guys a break! anderson and nani will show west ham what is means to trifle with the force that is  *manchester united!!*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 31, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol dont worry, we're giving you guys a break! anderson and nani will show west ham what is means to trifle with the force that is  *manchester united!!*



Quoted For Truth


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 1, 2007)

Frick only need like 300 rep then senior...


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 1, 2007)

Uhh, I'm a little lost here...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 1, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol dont worry, we're giving you guys a break! anderson and nani will show west ham what is means to trifle with the force that is  *manchester united!!*



Lets wait and see..... Hammers are youg bogey theam...
+ Icelandic Kinder Egg will buy some good players for us....
and we will beat you senseless again...  


Yeah, whatever..  ​


----------



## Loki (Jun 1, 2007)

He's back 




Namicho said:


> ZOMG, you're still in school??!! Aw, i'm sorry. This is my first week of freedom. I didn't even have to take finals because of the exemption rule...Mwahahaha.....
> 
> And no....DQ ftw!!!!




Hell yaeh!!! 3 weeks to go..>_<


----------



## Dango (Jun 1, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> He's back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sig is fucking gorgeous. The one with your name on. 
Is it from D.Gray-man?


----------



## Loki (Jun 1, 2007)

Yaeh, D gray man ^^..I know i like it too


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 1, 2007)

So can I be a senior now? wheres Kira?


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 1, 2007)

I enjoy D.Gray Man a lot too.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 1, 2007)

@artanis:

lol yes you can!! today makes it exactly six months since you joined NF!


----------



## Loki (Jun 1, 2007)

yeey we have a new member ^^


----------



## Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe one day I'll get o be a senior member.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 1, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Maybe one day I'll get o be a senior member.



[sarcasm] Oh bless..... [/sarcasm]​


----------



## Haku (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello my fellow senior members =]


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm, I guess I really am still a junior here. Everyone here has thousands of posts and really high reps. I'm WAY behind.


----------



## Loki (Jun 2, 2007)

ahh...who gives a damn >_< were all just humans in wayz ..lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 2, 2007)

and we all started from somewhere too! ^_^


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 2, 2007)

ToPocHi said:


> Hmm, I guess I really am still a junior here. Everyone here has thousands of posts and really high reps. I'm WAY behind.



I remember when I was like "Yay, 100 posts!".


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 2, 2007)

lol me too!!


----------



## chrisp (Jun 2, 2007)

Arg! I must have a 150x150 avatar!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 2, 2007)

^One day you will....... one day....​


----------



## carnage (Jun 2, 2007)

some day ill be a senior member i really dont plan on leaving this site until naruto the manga ends.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't you have 3000 rep points? Well, I have 4000+ . I'll give you some rep to speed up the journey to senior membership.


----------



## carnage (Jun 2, 2007)

I need the 6 months thats all. i have about 18,675 rep points right now


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 2, 2007)

i think you're lucky. you've already had more than 1000 posts and im pretty sure  you have up to 3000 rep points.. it just the 6 months thingy.. you've got to wait till august! >_<


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 2, 2007)

carnage said:


> I need the 6 months thats all. i have about 18,675 rep points right now



Damn I remember the first time you signed up and we spoke in PM's.  Now 2 months later, you have over 18,000 reps.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 2, 2007)

i'll be a senior member one day.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 2, 2007)

why isnt carnage a senior?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 2, 2007)

Look at his join date and ask that again.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 2, 2007)

who wants to be a moldy oldy anyway


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Damn I remember the first time you signed up and we spoke in PM's.  Now 2 months later, you have over 18,000 reps.



sorry for the double post but what anime is that in your avatar??


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 2, 2007)

Weezy said:


> why isnt carnage a senior?



He needs 6 months memberships!!!


GUYS, READ THE FIRST POST IN THE THREAD! ​


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2007)

ooh, looks like i've become ascendent, even with my drastically reduced posting, bannage from the cafe, and mod harrassment


----------



## carnage (Jun 2, 2007)

Why were you banned from the cafe?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2007)

bc of the shocking truths i posted there, and staff trying to censor me or sticking their heads in the ground


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 2, 2007)

*~44 more posts to go*


----------



## Loki (Jun 3, 2007)

Omg...Ive watched evry singl DBZ/DB episode except the alst one 276..O_o

well i'll be damned XDDD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm finally a senior member


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 3, 2007)

lol yay!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 3, 2007)

Weezy said:


> sorry for the double post but what anime is that in your avatar??



Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.  You should definately check it out


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 3, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.  You should definately check it out



you're damn right!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 3, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Omg...Ive watched evry singl DBZ/DB episode except the alst one 276..O_o
> 
> well i'll be damned XDDD



where do you get your episodes? Do you need to DL them?



Cyber Celebrity said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.  You should definately check it out



ok ill youtube it.


----------



## olaf (Jun 3, 2007)

lol, senior memeber

been there, done that (and I has moar nau)

@weezy zetsu in your sig looks extremaly funny to me. I won't wrtie why, cause dis ain't BH


----------



## Loki (Jun 3, 2007)

Weezy said:


> where do you get your episodes? Do you need to DL them?



I wach em on movie6.net


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 3, 2007)

Lol, still craving for the all time classic DBZ?
Well, I do too occassionally. XD


----------



## Loki (Jun 3, 2007)

yap really waz somffin special ..lol even now watchin >_<

Its kinda sad Bardock and Goku never met...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 3, 2007)

^ Vegeta is the best... I used to have all episodes for DB/Z/GT....
my HD bruned and I lost it all


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 3, 2007)

a few more days?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 4, 2007)

Being a Senior Vagina is awesome.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 4, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Being a Senior Vagina is awesome.



 ... erm... yeah... it's great..... O_o


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 4, 2007)

Where abouts in Manchester do you live?


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

im not sure i want a senior vagina o_0


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 4, 2007)

Senior Vagina = Extremely Sexy Respect

Sure you still don't want it?


----------



## carnage (Jun 4, 2007)

so ino wheres that sexy vagina picture of yours


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

so you want to see an underaged girls vagina?


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2007)

Vagina!! where? O_O


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

in my jeans


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2007)

Omg! Is it HQ? ^^


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 4, 2007)

HQ Vagina scan.


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Omg! Is it HQ? ^^


 
Its very HQ


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2007)

omg ...well u know ermm ..lol

PM? XDD


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

Ummmm let me think about that












No


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 4, 2007)

@Ino Pig Pigy Porky Pig... Are you from the Republic of Mancunia???


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2007)

Danse said:


> Ummmm let me think about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I waz just joking Danse_san


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 4, 2007)

Golden Moldys!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

I've got the reps covered. By late August, I'll be senior! 
*Wants a 150x150 avy.*


----------



## carnage (Jun 4, 2007)

Danse said:


> so you want to see an underaged girls vagina?



As long as she is 17 or older sure


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

well she will be in something like 4 or 5 years from now lol

@L0ki  i know you was


----------



## Hellion (Jun 4, 2007)

I have no idea who danse is when she changes her sig lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

To the person that neg repped me, care to identify yourself? I didn't post in here to get reps, that's why I said I had the reps covered. Learn to read and get some courage.


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

Krippler said:


> I have no idea who danse is when she changes her sig lol


 
lol alot of people do
but this is my new sig for my new obsession


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 4, 2007)

@Undercover....

you need 1000 posts too....

get typing...


----------



## carnage (Jun 4, 2007)

Danse said:


> lol alot of people do
> but this is my new sig for my new obsession



the girl in your sig sorta looks like you


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

Matsumoto Rangiku?
i love her


----------



## carnage (Jun 4, 2007)

does matsumoto ever get naked?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 4, 2007)

Danse said:


> Matsumoto Rangiku?
> i love her



I thought he ment Gin... lol


----------



## Danse (Jun 4, 2007)

@ Kripp 

yeah she gets naked


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 4, 2007)

Danse Danse..
still waiting for the pic!!! 


you beter find one!!!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks, Carnage. I really should return the favour...


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 4, 2007)

Dheano said:


> @Ino Pig Pigy Porky Pig... Are you from the Republic of Mancunia???



Yup. I believe I am from the city of Madchester.

I R MANCUNIAN.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 4, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Yup. I believe I am from the city of Madchester.
> 
> I R MANCUNIAN.



Ya yo... noway?? init???
you from Manches....'er....
where abouts??


----------



## carnage (Jun 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Thanks, Carnage. I really should return the favour...



woulda gave ya positive but you are luminary and in such a short time so i said fuck it u dont need another 67 green points.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

carnage said:


> woulda gave ya positive but you are luminary and in such a short time so i said fuck it u dont need another 67 green points.



Don't tell me you gave him a rep rep because of his rep title? I hope I have the wrong interpretation.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

carnage said:


> woulda gave ya positive but you are luminary and in such a short time so i said fuck it u dont need another 67 green points.


By the same logic I should neg rep you since you've reached 'guardian of the faith' status in such a short space of time. There is no sense in me doing that, though.

Leave your name in future or it'll come across as jealousy.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 4, 2007)

It's just rep; it's fun the first few months you're here, then you realize that it's a waste sometimes.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 4, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> It's just rep; it's fun the first few months you're here, then you realize that it's a waste sometimes.



lol not to me!! theres something about those little green bars that i just can figure out yet...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> It's just rep; it's fun the first few months you're here, then you realize that it's a waste sometimes.



Said the girl who has a Celestial title.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 4, 2007)

CyberC...... We still junior when reps becomes a subject...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

Dheano said:


> CyberC...... We still junior when reps becomes a subject...



 I know.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 4, 2007)

i think we should make a +reps FC where members +rep every other member and vice versa.. entry is strictly by invitation!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 4, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I know.



Here is some donation for you my fellow repless creature...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> i think we should make a +reps FC where members +rep every other member and vice versa.. entry is strictly by invitation!!


That would be rep-whoring at its finest.  

CC & Dheano: I just helped you guys out. Like the message I left Dheano?
@lk it said I had to spread, so I done that and now I have to wait 24 hours.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

Sent my upmost thanks back to Dheano and my brigade buddy @lk3mizt.  I have to send some to my MD brother Undercover asap.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 4, 2007)

@UMC.... hahahahaha... priceless.......















that wasn't funny.. 

OK, Bedtime..... working in the morning


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn undercover it's like 12:49 in the morning for you.  Why the hell your still up?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 4, 2007)

lol its 12:53 am here too! i'm soooo going to bed now!!

edit: you're welcome CC! and thank you too!
@Undercovermc: you know what they say, it's the thought that count! 
thanks!!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

It's that time for Dheano and @lk too, I guess we're all late sleepers. I go to sleep very late these days, I'm use to it now. Plus, I don't have to wake up early since I'm not going to college this week (last week of college) because I'm going to revise for my exams at home. The title of education for my age group probably isn't college in the US, so for reference I'm 18.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

All three of you guys are from London while I'm from New York.  I'm trying to go out there in the fall so I can't wait.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 4, 2007)

well goodnight people!!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

Goodnight.

Nah's Dheano's a Manchurian. You'll enjoy London, there's a lot to do/see here. My friend was in New York last week, he told me that people were trying sell him mixtapes on almost every corner he was on, lol.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 5, 2007)

AHHHH I just need 41 and then 3000!! 41!!! By the way, why is some rep gray? How does that work?


----------



## Altron (Jun 5, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> AHHHH I just need 41 and then 3000!! 41!!! By the way, why is some rep gray? How does that work?



gray rep means someone who tried to rep you didn't have sufficient posts to actually give you the rep so it is neutral and does not affect your rep count.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

CC, New York is quality.... I had the oportunity of going there twice and I'm planning on going this september with my brother......

Like UMC said, I'm not from London... I live in Manchester.... city of rain...
Better get back to work....


----------



## carnage (Jun 5, 2007)

People who dont work while they are attending college fail.getting your first job at 22 would be pathetic.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2007)

^Fail what? 

Do you mean US college or UK college because the age-groups are different?


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

god damn...yo ppl, just gote home from school >_<

I got e 2 in maths yeey ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

FCUK college....

I was supposed to start Uni last year, but because I am from a different country, I had to do extra tests and some other crapy stuff.....

just bought my first house... hauhauhau... it has 5 bedrooms!! 
but it ain't in Manchester, it's in a town called Huddersfield...
I'm off to Huddersfield to do Computer Games Design this september....
+ I'm a Landlord.... work in a hotel and as a part-time barman.....
danm... still have enough time to waste 1 hour a day here...


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

...well emm thats noffin i got e scooter >_<


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> ...well emm thats noffin i got e scooter >_<



Dude, you shouldn't be so happy :rofl
hahaha.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

I know i suck ...-.-

why cant i have 5 bedrooms!?1


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> I know i suck ...-.-
> 
> why cant i have 5 bedrooms!?1



because it is expensive... 

Well... to cover up for the cost ofthe house, I'm keeping the largest bedroom and renting the other rooms to students....
Thats one of my jobs atm where I live..... Im a Landlord here.... quitting half way through september to a new job, Landlord in Huddersfield..  

BTW, my living room has a Bar!!! 
so I can go to the pub and watch my football matches in my own living room!!!!


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 5, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Like UMC said, I'm not from London... I live in Manchester.... city of rain...
> Better get back to work....




City of Rain? Not these past few days! The weather has been amazing! Agree?

I'm originally from Levenshulme. O What part of Manchester do you live in?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> City of Rain? Not these past few days! The weather has been amazing! Agree?
> 
> I'm originally from Levenshulme. O What part of Manchester do you live in?


Im not english, I live here.. I'm from Brazil.....
The gangsta state of Wythenshawe...... 

Unfortunatelly, I am surrounded by 13 year old ASBO chavs.... I hate it here...
To be honest, I live in the nicest area of Wythenshawe...... but still sucks..  

Where do you live??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 5, 2007)

Haha, my mums b/f is from Wythenshawe. I fucking hate scallys.

D:<


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

We all hate Scallys!!!
You havent answered...
where do you live?????


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 5, 2007)

I now live in Stockport. XDDD

Full of middle class wannabe chavs.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I now live in Stockport. XDDD
> 
> Full of middle class wannabe chavs.



Every single chav in Wythenshawe loves going out to stockport....
honestly, both places sucks... I guess Stockport is relatively better than wythenshawe....

I lived in Heald Green for 1 year!! stockport!!!


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 5, 2007)

Haha! Yeah, Grand Central is the main place where all scallys/chavs unite. When I used to live in Levenshulme we always used to go up to stockport. ;D

Haha! Heald Green! I know it's around near me somewhere, but, I really don't know my way around Stockport much.


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

I live in 

I like to fishin here


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

ewww...
I'm too scared to go around there....
Especially after watching "Hostel".... I know it was in slovakia not slovenia.... but still.... I'd be shitting my pants!!!


@Ino..... "YA YO, WANNA GO FOR A DRINK IN THE PARK IN STOCKPOR' FRIDAY NIGHT??? INNIT???? SMOKE A SPLIFF!!!! GET DRUNK ON FOS'ERS????
MINT NIGHT OUT!!! BEST EVAAAAAA!!!"

I trully hate them...


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

But still its great here xD

what happened in slovakia?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

aaahh..
that pic looks very nice Loki......
is there where you live???   O_O



Have you seen a film called "Hostel"?????
Slovakia is the main place the film takes part... is crazy shit!!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh right ^^ yaeh...well slovenia is not like that its cool livin here ^^

yap thats a pic near where i live...i go fishing thare or on a walk with my dog XD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats well top...
I wish I couldlive in a place like that, unfortunately, Im surrounded by wannabe criminals living off the government.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

lol ^^


Noffin like that here...just wine and good food XDDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

Danm......
When I retire Ill go to a snowy mountain village or the caribbean..... I don't know yet!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

heeh.. sounds like naruto, im gonna become hokage..

Im gonna retire snowy mountain village or the caribbean, belive it!

XD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

seriously man.....
I will.... >_o


or maybe I could return to Brazil and live on the Northwest... nice beaches there.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

and before that stop by and have a slovenian beer(Zlatorog) XD


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 5, 2007)

Slovenian Beer? I guess I'll look that up. It's new to me.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> and before that stop by and have a slovenian beer(Zlatorog) XD



Don't worry...
I will......


----------



## Hellion (Jun 5, 2007)

dheano what episode of Ergo proxy does pino says "Pino is reading a book"


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

Krippler said:


> dheano what episode of Ergo proxy does pino says "Pino is reading a book"



 Common dude!!!
there are like 200 hours of anime!!!!
Plus I watch about 10+ series at the same time!!!  
I don't remember... sorrrrrrrrrry


----------



## Hellion (Jun 5, 2007)

lol my bad I thought since you were pimping EP you were one of the fanatics that knows every scene by heart


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

Krippler said:


> lol my bad I thought since you were pimping EP you were one of the fanatics that knows every scene by heart



Yeah....
everybody thinks that...
I liked the series... it's different and interesting... (sometimes can be a bit boring because of slow action due to the psychological theme of it)....

But I watch like, everything at the same time... unfortunately I don't remember much of anything...

Gold fish memory for me!!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

lool...if you dont remember why u waching it? ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

That was a joke!!!!!! 

There are so many things that go on.... how can I remember 1 phrase!!!!

you are being unfair Loki!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

XDDDD

I know I know... 

Youre the WIN!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 5, 2007)

....  THNX!!!!  ....


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2007)

Np!!!!!!!!!1 *makes gai's stance~* 



ToPocHi said:


> Slovenian Beer? I guess I'll look that up. It's new to me.



Its the best!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 6, 2007)

Have you ever tried Brazilian beer???? Its don...


----------



## Creator (Jun 6, 2007)

YEH. Got 3000 rep 1190 post. So do i qualify for senior member? (Or do i have to wait till September. Couldnt you make an exception this time )


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 6, 2007)

Creator said:


> YEH. Got 3000 rep 1190 post. So do i qualify for senior member? (Or do i have to wait till September. Couldnt you make an exception this time )



You have to wait til septemer. DDD:


----------



## Creator (Jun 6, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> You have to wait til septemer. DDD:



I feared you would say that.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 6, 2007)

^ yeah man.... everybody did...
its a painful process..... but at the end, you'll have bigger avatar!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 6, 2007)

wassup dheano!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 6, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> wassup dheano!



good good good....

yourself???

btw, SH... any answer??


----------



## Loki (Jun 6, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Have you ever tried Brazilian beer???? Its don...



Its don? What''a ya mean..


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

I got the message fellas which was the obvious thing to do.  The banner draws attention too but PM me back the response.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 6, 2007)

We've got a solution to that.^


----------



## Loki (Jun 6, 2007)

Repwhores FC lool XDDDD


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 6, 2007)

Hell yeah...now I can put a bigger Mr. Burns for avy... Mr. Burns= WIN!


----------



## ̣ (Jun 6, 2007)

Friggin Finally. 
I'm really likin the PM inbox room.

So spacious now.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey dude....
your psycholdelic avatar send me tripping...


----------



## Loki (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha...yaeh Gai has "special" powers ^^


----------



## natwel (Jun 7, 2007)

Erm, I've been here since January and now it's June, it's 6 months i've been here now right, I have 1000+ posts and 1000+ rep, so am I allowed to be a senior member now?

BTW last one standing, where's the link to the Gaible FC, I want to read more of it's articles.


----------



## carnage (Jun 7, 2007)

no you need to wait till july and you need 3000 rep points.


----------



## Danse (Jun 7, 2007)

what carnage said


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2007)

natwel said:


> Erm, I've been here since January and now it's June, it's 6 months i've been here now right, I have 1000+ posts and 1000+ rep, so am I allowed to be a senior member now?
> 
> BTW last one standing, where's the link to the Gaible FC, I want to read more of it's articles.


You joined January 27, 2007

February 27 makes  1 month
March "              "  2 months
April "                 " 3 months
May "                 " 4 months
June "                "  5 months
July  "                "  6 months


----------



## carnage (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks kira even tho i already told him july so ur post was not needed.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

No I think Kira was just annoyed by answering this question every single day, so he broke it down piece by piece.  The sad part is that somebody else is going to ask the same exact thing on the next page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2007)

^exactly



carnage said:


> thanks kira even tho i already told him july so ur post was not needed.



Technically your post wasn't needed since I mentioned that very fact countless times in this thread. Some people just don't get it and I'm going to re-emphasize it in as many ways possible. And honestly, some people won't take your word for face value, unless they hear it from the actual person granting the permissions


----------



## carnage (Jun 7, 2007)

well what he did was confused june for 6 months not 5 months.

thats different from the other people who just ask am i elgible when they are obviously not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> well what he did was confused june for 6 months not 5 months.
> 
> thats different from the other people who just ask am i elgible when they are obviously not.



No, there have been people who have had the very same exact issue with confusing 5 months with 6 months (because they count the month they actually joined) This has been an issue long before you even became a member.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 7, 2007)

Easy boys..... easy.....

What people need to do is read the first freaking post!!! 

Even though I don't answer most of the question, it is annoying having 10 people per week asking the same questions.....

Just read the first post, it's so clear... a blind can decipher the message with no problem 

Take your time to read and pay attention, it is beneficial for those who ask and those who, eventually, won't have to answer!!!


----------



## ̣ (Jun 7, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Hey dude....
> your psycholdelic avatar send me tripping...



Then that means its working  



-=LOki=- said:


> Haha...yaeh Gai has "special" powers ^^



He has that effect on me  



natwel said:


> BTW last one standing, where's the link to the Gaible FC, I want to read more of it's articles.



Yeah just click on the Gif when you got free time


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 7, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Said the girl who has a Celestial title.



Celestial is easy when you hang out at the right places and other stuff. v.v


----------



## Loki (Jun 8, 2007)

Dheano...even if u posted that...eventualy some1's gonna ask that question agein.. >_<


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 8, 2007)

I was one of them. Sorry! >.<


----------



## Loki (Jun 8, 2007)

The tread should be named"Senior members/READ 1st POST!/"


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 8, 2007)

^ Pretty much.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 8, 2007)

Oi~ Dheano_san!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 8, 2007)

How are you????
Im ILL!!!!....
Hayfever...


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2007)

omg...hope u get better! 

Heeh, u got new avy i c...15 of them lol..XDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 9, 2007)

Yatta!
Hayfever gonne!!!!
Yeah, my avy are my favourite characters


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2007)

I c...did you make them?I mean the avy... I like it =P


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, I made the avy not the drawings/ colourings....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2007)

i see kakuzu , hes my favorite.


----------



## Loki (Jun 10, 2007)

Sasori and Deidara are my fave ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2007)

@Loki - Im pretty much everywhere.....
but I can talk though here....

hows life treaating you????  It must not be so bad, since the place where you live is quite awsome


----------



## Loki (Jun 12, 2007)

heeh the usual...well schools almost over so i think i'll go fishin...then some beers and a good vine, lots of free time ^^


And i'll post here of_fuckin_curse..XDDD

And you planing any vacation?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2007)

Well.... getting a third job,  work excessivly during summer so in the 1st week of september I can go NY and then on th 15 I can move to my new house.....

looking forward..... Il be working all summer... no free time!


----------



## Loki (Jun 12, 2007)

ahh dun overdo it ~

I'm planing to work too..+ that what i have at home but the first moth is vacation for me ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2007)

I wish I could stay at home....

but cash is low... paying so many bills... its madness!!!

so yeah... I will ocasionaly go out, have a day off.... but at least 5 days per week Ill work double time....


----------



## Loki (Jun 12, 2007)

i wish u luck...if i had i'd send u cash, but were not rich ^^

Well im goin now..sql tomorrow -__-  cya~


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 12, 2007)

how do i get senior membership


----------



## Loki (Jun 12, 2007)

read 1st post? O_o


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2007)

zero1709 said:


> how do i get senior membership



Read the last 400 posts and you'll probably fin the answer 200 times.....

@Loki - Cya


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 12, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Yeah, my avy are my favourite characters



Neji wins...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2007)

I know...

Its Neji then Zetsu (until I see him in action)


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 12, 2007)

Would be nice if Neji gets a 1v1 fight with Zetsu...He deserves it...(but he would own Zetsu so ya...)


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2007)

I doubt.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 13, 2007)

Dei_kun for teh win!!!1


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 13, 2007)

lol... Neji is don..


----------



## Loki (Jun 13, 2007)

In what wayz?


----------



## King (Jun 13, 2007)

I AM FINALLY A SENIOR MEMBER!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome Tupac.... Im a big fan of your music...
In fact, im addicted to it.. 

@ Loki - Neji is just pure Win....  recent developments in the manga is placing Tobi as one of my favs...


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 14, 2007)

[Stewie Griffin Voice] Riiiiiight, just so you know this isn't a specific Naruto thread[/Stewie Griffin Voice]

COCKS


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Jun 14, 2007)

Awwwww I still hafta 5x my posts and get 3x more rep points.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2007)

Kiri_No_Haku said:


> Awwwww I still hafta 5x my posts and get 3x more rep points.


Nice username.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

I hardly every post in this place.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 14, 2007)

Anymore new senior members?

Wheres Kira? DDD:


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm merely months away from senior membership as I recently passed the 1000 post mark.


----------



## Neko (Jun 14, 2007)

i have the 6 Months all I need it 960Rep & 598 posts..


Im Soo far away


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm merely months away from senior membership as I recently passed the 1000 post mark.



Haha, keep going biatch! DDD


Neko, I guess I could help with the rep part a little. ;D


----------



## Neko (Jun 14, 2007)

> Neko, I guess I could help with the rep part a little. ;D



Arigatou


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 14, 2007)

Lol hay seniors


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 14, 2007)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Lol hay seniors


*
Hay thar fellaw seniar. *


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2007)

why does people tha registered in the year 2007 have more post than me lol?

EDIT:dude polygon we have the same post count.(1660)


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

Weezy said:


> why does people tha registered in the year 2007 have more post than me lol?
> 
> EDIT:dude polygon we have the same post count.(1660)



more active same reason there are people who have more than me and they registered two months ago

any way when do i become a senior


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 14, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> more active same reason there are people who have more than me and they registered two months ago
> 
> any way when do i become a senior


*
you seem to meet all the requirements. Just apply. *


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> more active same reason there are people who have more than me and they registered two months ago
> 
> any way when do i become a senior



Well its been 6 months, do you have over 3000 rep?

EDIT is gaurdian of faith btw?


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

i keep getting rejected

im close to 20000


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 14, 2007)

*Maybe it's cause your rep sealed. *


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Maybe it's cause your rep sealed. *




you think just because i was a dick about rep i cant be a senior that sucks 

i need a bigger avatar


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> i keep getting rejected
> 
> im close to 20000



remember TBH rep. sealed you....I think.


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

Weezy said:


> remember TBH rep. sealed you....I think.



yes he did


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

@ZeroD - your Hebi 70's sig is class....


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2007)

Yaeh and funny lol XDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

Loki.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2007)

Oi ~ 

XDD Sup Dheano_san? ^^ 

Look im a Tengan Toppa fan now XD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

I was made to join the Brigade... I havent watched it yet, my HD is full...
over 300GB of crap 

I need a new one!!

How are you???


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2007)

To be honest im doin good...just finished with schoold crap now lifes starting to get not boring for a change..T_T


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah..
Im searching for jobs......


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2007)

Dun worry be happy ^^ ~ Thats a song ~


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah... I'd be very happy if I didnt have to work double-time.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2007)

just stay healthy!!!!1 


btw. ~I posted it~


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

Okidoki..... btw..thank you...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't wait to become a senior like you guyz


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol you sure like postin ^^

No problemos Dheano!! xD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 15, 2007)

Who doesn't


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Who doesn't



You post too much! 
lol


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2007)

heeh...but i like that ...i waz right abute there it took me 6 month to get 1k posts and 3k reps..xD

yeey new rank lol ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't think post count really matters....

you can have 100000 posts and talk crap

but you can also have 100 posts full of win....

Im a mix of both...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2007)

ive been here for over 6 months and people have wayyy more posts than me...


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2007)

you got more than i did when i waz only 6 months here..its just a meter of how much u post in a day..


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

Weezy said:


> ive been here for over 6 months and people have wayyy more posts than me...



I have more than you.... >.<

but I don't really care about it... neither should you!!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2007)

stewie                  <3


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 16, 2007)

Aha! Three and some odd years later and I'm finally a senior member. 

Damn, that took forever...well, it probably has to do with me writing a book's worth of text in the debate corner. It tends to take longer that way, lol.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jeez.. Theres alot of new members from like 2-3 months ago already passing me in post..*


----------



## Pein (Jun 16, 2007)

im a senior member yes now for a new avatar


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 16, 2007)

How can I rep someone back in this thread if they don't leave their name?


----------



## Neko (Jun 16, 2007)

hehe Im gonna be a Senior Member in 2 more years -_- 2955 Rep(Almost There) but the post dammit! aww well I'll get there eventually


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

lol at some of you guys!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2007)

What is it like having big avatars


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 16, 2007)

It's a lot of fun. xDDD

Especially since 150x150 avys look WAY better. x3


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> It's a lot of fun. xDDD
> 
> Especially since 150x150 avys look WAY better. x3



 uhum....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> What is it like having big avatars



poor byakuya! 

btw, i've made 1020 posts in the last 6 days!


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

lol...good mornin.. 

Damn my head hurts, I think i drunk too much last night >_<

eddit: @lk; I ask in wich thread u posted soo much then? XDD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)

good morning yo.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> eddit: @lk; I ask in wich thread u posted soo much then? XDD


you knw the greatest thread on NF!! the Gurren Lagann thread!




Weezy said:


> good morning yo.



hood morning weezy-chan!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> you knw the greatest thread on NF!! the Gurren Lagann thread!


 Yeah aka spam central
I'm going to watch that anime after my exams and then I'll be posting multiple times a day in that thread too!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> you knw the greatest thread on NF!! the Gurren Lagann thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thread gets atleast like 200 post a day


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> you knw the greatest thread on NF!! the Gurren Lagann thread!



I DOO


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

Hellooooooooooo senior members


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

Oi~ Danse havent seen you around here for a while


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah iv had a computer break for about 2 weeks so now im posting again


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

oh I was wonderin how come u got only that much, even less than u had..if im not mistaken~

Anywaz welcome back


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)

............


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

Whats wrong?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0wOkwUTtUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

5 hours ago it was downloading at 68kb and only 3 hours remaining

now i have 2 days remaining and its downloading at 4kb 

and i really wanted to watch that movie today aswell


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

oh dont worry you'll get to c it soon 


I know how ya feelin, i got the same problems with the anime downlaods lol >_<


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah that happend to me last week trying to download some new anime but it was taking forever so i though shazbot's and DD them instead lol


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

hehe...Try wachin Tengen toppa Gurren Lagann ...its superb


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

coo i havent watched that one yet, atm im hooked on NANA 
watched over 40 episodes in 1 day


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> poor byakuya!
> 
> btw, i've made 1020 posts in the last 6 days!



WTF that's not possible. Not even I can do that.


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

it took me 12 months to make that many post 

but all of my post are made of pure win


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2007)

Meh. I don't even think I can reach 3000 in six days  

and 90% of my posts are made of phail


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)

ima get to 2k by monday


----------



## Pein (Jun 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> poor byakuya!
> 
> btw, I've made 1020 posts in the last 6 days!



tengen toppa thread right


----------



## Neko (Jun 16, 2007)

Spammage


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> WTF that's not possible. Not even I can do that.


i'm dead serious. i aint lying. i was on 2,812 posts six days ago. what am i on now? i'm on 3,464! you do the math!


ZeroDegrees said:


> tengen toppa thread right


yeah the Gurren Lagann thread was my main victim!! 



Neko said:


> Spammage



i would not be here by now would i?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Ive just been raped by my woman...

It felt goooooood


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)

ORLY                    ?


----------



## Neko (Jun 16, 2007)

> i would not be here by now would i?



You and a whole bunch of other People


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Ive just been raped by my woman...
> 
> It felt goooooood


 
i want to be raped by a woman


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

@lk taichou makes good posts~


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Shes good.... ^^
Im all sore..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> @lk taichou makes good posts~



thank you loki-chan!


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Shes good.... ^^
> Im all sore..


 
ahh but thats the best way to be, since now she will be all over you to make you feel comfy because you sore


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG~ You changed youre name?!!!1 

why? 

edit: No problem @lk_senpai~ xD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Danse said:


> ahh but thats the best way to be, since now she will be all over you to make you feel comfy because you sore



I wish.... I left her house, had to walk 15 minutes to the bus stop, another 40 minutes on the bus, now I'm here...... no easy going for me..  



-=LOki=- said:


> OMG~ You changed youre name?!!!1
> 
> why?



Because I felt like it!! 
You can still call me Dheano though....


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

i get confused when people change their names


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2007)

I just found out recently that some people don't know I used to be Cardboard Tube Knight...


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

Danse said:


> i get confused when people change their names



Danse...ure name is the best for you, dont change it~ 

XDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> I just found out recently that some people don't know I used to be Cardboard Tube Knight...



I didn't!!
Cardboard Tube Knight.... thats actually very funny...


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

im not i like my name plus if i changed it i wouldnt know when people are talking to me lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Dheano is my actual name....
I got people harassing me in my IT course, so I changed it 

sad.......


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

Hehe...yaeh, ^^

Dheano is Dheano...soo im callin you like that ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Its kk Loki.....
people that knows me in this forums can still call me Dheano....
its easier...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I didn't!!
> Cardboard Tube Knight.... thats actually very funny...



Did you see me around before when I had it like that, I might actually go back to that soon.



Danse said:


> im not i like my name plus if i changed it i wouldnt know when people are talking to me lol



Yeah, because we just call you Danse like its your real name, and I like your name too. I was kind of tired of seeing mine.


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

hmm..I cant think of a nother...im just loki..thats how some friends call me


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

@ Fame<In... I remember your other name..... never thought it was you....


Ive been visitng the NF since end of 05.. but I never registered because, honestly, I couldn't be bothered.. 

Couldn't resist then I joined later....


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

well Danse is like my real name been called since i can remember my family even call me that


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh! I would have thought they called you by your real name? Is this because you like to Dance? Well I think both your names are cool, so either one is fine.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Am I like the only person on the history of this forums to use my real name as user name?? 

I feel very special....


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah only my dad calls me by my first name, if someone asks me my name i tell them my 4th name because not many people have the same name as my and i like to be different lol

but they call me Danse since im a dancer well i was when i was younger lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2007)

Danse said:


> yeah only my dad calls me by my first name, if someone asks me my name i tell them my 4th name because not many people have the same name as my and i like to be different lol
> 
> but they call me Danse since im a dancer well i was when i was younger lol



Well that makes sense and its a good enough reason for me! I only have my one name in real life...not much you can do with Justin.


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

youre not the only one Dheano...my friedns name is Dave and his user name is Dave ..pwnt >_<


xDDDDDDD


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

i think there a few people on here that has thier name as thier user name


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

yaeh if it sounds cool why not ~


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2007)

A lot of them just do first name...Nat and Jessica to name a few.


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2007)

yep see Dheano you wasnt alone


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

lol...
I bet I am the only Dheano on earth!
my name is highly unusual..


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

ok then hear my frst name

Andrej Ćrešnar(family name)

I think you cant even speack it out lol XDDDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Dheånø Ælwïn

try mine...


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 16, 2007)

my real name is Grimer lol


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Dhe?n? ?lw?n
> 
> try mine...



Hehe  

well you win lol XDDD


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

I would just like to take a moment and say


boobs


thanks for listening.


So Royal Paladine, how the hell do you pronounce that name of yours :|


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

@ Kaaspeer  -Its not a bas as it reads....

D-e-an-u   Qu-er-lvin


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

my family name trans in eng. is Cherryman XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

Cherryman

i like the sound of that


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

My name dont have translation, meaning, reason, anything..
Its certainly one of a kind


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

my surname i dont think has a meaning lol

all my other names haves meanings


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

My name whoops all of yours..

Casper, 
watch out or i'll haunt your girlfriend with kindness


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

lol i dont have a girlfriend so you can haunt away


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

wow that didn't go so well '-_-


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

lol maybe i should get a girlfriend


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

you made that sound like they're on special offer at walmart '-_-


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

lol yeah i was just thinking that


----------



## BloodFang (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a girlfriend.
She means almost everything to me.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

Itachi_The_Dark said:


> I have a girlfriend.
> She means almost everything to me.



good for you...


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

thats nice ^^


I got a cat**


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

Cats = Win

I hate my fkn cat allergy i want a cat for crying out loud:'(


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

i have quite a few cats  i have alot of animals my dad says its sometimes like a zoo lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a siberian husk... but it dies...
saving money to buy a new one


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a cat


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

i got e cat and a dog...hey you guyz noticed dog backwards read means god?  ^^


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah i noticed that when i was little lol

right now i have 4 dogs
5 cats
5 horses
hundreds of fish lol
2 parrots
3 other types of bids
a snake
a lizard
and a stick insect


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Danse said:


> yeah i noticed that when i was little lol
> 
> right now i have 4 dogs
> 5 cats
> ...



It would be easier for you to say what you dont have...


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

lol i guess it would be


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I did have a phyton... but I had to sell it before coming to england....
Now all I want is a new husky....


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

Emm Danse where do ya live...on a farm? O_O

Youre dad was right u have a zoo..lol


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

lol no the house were in now is really big most so the animals like the dogs and cats live in there own barns near the stables

my brother and mom keep bringing animals home all the time lol

we have a Boa its my older brothers but were looking after it atm


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Where do you live Danse? O.O


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

atm England


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

hey you two live in the same country! O_o


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Me too! Where about?????


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

darn im way down North from Italy


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

not far from London
i'l be here for a few months before going back to the US


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

what brings you to the UK??


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

my moms english and wanted to spend some time here and my dad was going to be working here for 4 months so the family came aswell lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Cool...
Sorry for asking this, you probably said 100000 times...
Are you a boy or girl?? 
and how old are you? 


sowwi


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

I think hes a boy..we all 3 are lol XDDDD


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

I have 3 chickens. those fuzzy white ones.
They're really weird :S They make me  hungry


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

im not a boy 
im a girl and im 19


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I just remeberd I sent you a pic of me, well, part of me on the Bathouse!!
I knew you were a lady 
you still own me a pic of you!


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG!!! Sorry i really thought since i think you said it O_O 


Baka LOki


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

when i first joined everyone thought i was a boy untill i posted a pic of me in the BathHouse


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

you did where? XD


I think i posted my too...not sure tho~


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I havent seen it 
You need to show me!


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

i deleted them after people looked at them, got a pic on myspace link on my profile lol


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 17, 2007)

*My picture in in my profile. *


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

Well 

Im 17 years old 188cm/80k, playin basketball im a very good skier.. I just love sports(dosent metter what)_just like animes XDD

Soo you wont say ya dun know enythin abute me ^^

sorry dont have a pic of me but i'll make one i you like


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

Polygon your very hairy arent you

have you ever thought of waxing


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

myspace.com/sectrumcaelis

Danse.. Add me now!


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

Hahah...yaehˇ~


Danse soo thats you in the profile pic?


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

you have just been added to my list of special friends


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 17, 2007)

Danse said:


> Polygon your very hairy arent you
> 
> have you ever thought of waxing



*I'm scared of the pain. *


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Is that your pic on Myspace??? O.O
Wow, you are stunning!


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

Waaahh!!!


I wanna see too


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

its not that painful to wax
and  sank joo dheano


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow...
you are really gorgeous.. 

*looks at the mirror =


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

What is this myspace?


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

its where perverts go to find thier pray


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

like Dheano?











XDDDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats so untrue!
The reason I have myspace is because I have a few friends who moved abroad and I keep contact with them through there.....
like another site, called Orkut from google....

My page is super private.... I give no info out 


And Im not, and ever wil be, a perv


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

Hehe..well i dont have myspace, most of my friends are in the country I love sLOVEnia ...^^


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

same reason i have it really, just to talk some friends from other countrys


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Danse, you can't complain much...

your page is super private too..... 

Plus I cant see your pics!!! 

No chance in being a perv...


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

mah I saw youre pic Danse, its you right? I mean the one in youre public profile..


@Dheano: I think we were you joking


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

my puplic profile on here?


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

well I mean this one,...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 17, 2007)

Danse said:


> yeah i noticed that when i was little lol
> 
> right now i have 4 dogs
> 5 cats
> ...



Lol I wouldn't visit your house then. I'm scared of insects, snakes, lizards, birds and horses. 

And the whole Dog = God thing is old, seriously I found out that when I was like 5


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah thats me, well a bored younger me lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Loki, that link doesn't work..


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

it dose for me XDD

Go to Danse's public profile..there you can c it ~


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

Danse said:


> yeah thats me, well a bored younger me lol



HOT A GIRL ASL? 
​


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2007)

Well that's it for me..goin to bed see ya


----------



## Danse (Jun 17, 2007)

Bai Bai Loki


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Cya Loki!....


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 17, 2007)

BYE LOKI!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

dude that was half a day late


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello fellow senior members whats up =]


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

its 00.30am here....
nothing much
me and me gf.... net and tv...
yourself?


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

Nothing much just putting up my post and playing wow (world of warcraft) at the same time. lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

God I gave up on WoW...
I was super addicted to that....


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

same i just have some free time and plus i'm just helping out my bro level up lol. hes a level 14 shamen taruen and i'm a level 70 druid taruen lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I was up to level 86 i think...
I was a Night Elf warrior..


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

lol, i belive the limit is 70 my friend lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

>.< 68......
and yes, limit is 70


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

lol nice, Arrg brother just got own in a duel . i pwn the noob who challenge me lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I havent played in over 2 years


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

*claps* nicely done i havnt played for a year till today.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

My friends are begging me to play again....
they want to open a private server where i dnt have to pay for membership...
but I cant be bothered


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

lol. btw i like ur stewie icon in ur sig very awesome hes my fav in family guy!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Stewie = Tobi = Smurfs...
They are all made out of WIN!

I'm off... its almost 2am here.... need to get up early...
take cara Haku!


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

bye my friend


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow you guys are so active. 

I can't wait to become a senior member like you guys.


----------



## Neko (Jun 17, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Wow you guys are so active.
> 
> I can't wait to become a senior member like you guys.



As far as i can tell, You Act & Seem just like on already


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm What is acting like a SM?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jun 18, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Wow you guys are so active.
> 
> I can't wait to become a senior member like you guys.


Well, from the first impressions that I have taken in, it looks like your great.

You got more posts in 3 months than I did in a full year. Haha.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 18, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> My friends are begging me to play again....
> they want to open a private server where i dnt have to pay for membership...
> but I cant be bothered



why would you want a private warcraft server? Are your friends 12 or anything. If you're that addicted to the game just pay the damn 13 bucks a month, in their eyes it should be worth it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

No man...
I really cant be botheres...
and te private server his opening around 30 people wants to participate, so it would be boring... >.o


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Lol...I waz playing on RO for like 3 years .. 
Mid rate sevrev 100x100x50 ^^

Lvl 210 Sin x...meh I got bored...-..-

Yep Im in school now..i'll be home in 5 houers~


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Neko and Byakuya, being a SM is amazing

Our avatar rules


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 18, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Neko and Byakuya, being a SM is amazing
> 
> Our avatar rules



quoted for truth!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

lol..
evil people aren't we?!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Kero-Chan said:


> Well, from the first impressions that I have taken in, it looks like your great.
> 
> You got more posts in 3 months than I did in a full year. Haha.



Ha thanks, I just like to spam post a lot. 

Your avatars are so awesome  

I will prepare a big SM Byakuya avatar for the big day.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

You know that your Spam posts here doesn't add to your post count right???


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm posting here because you guys are cool


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

I knew that..
I was taunting you 

Why'd think I post here??? :rofl


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

oh. 
**


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Neko and Byakuya, being a SM is amazing
> 
> Our avatar rules



I Know Only 510 Posts >_>


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

lol....
Don't worry... you'll get there one day


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

^ I Took almost 10 Months to get this amount of Posts. That one Day is way to far 

Goal: Get 1,000 Posts with no Spammage
Like thats even possible


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

lol...
honestly, no spam isn't hard at all.... just talk about the subject, find something you like and stick to the thread...
lots of poeple do that...


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol...
> honestly, no spam isn't hard at all.... just talk about the subject, find something you like and stick to the thread...
> lots of poeple do that...



I'll Try 

Thnx 4 the Tip


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Getting 1000 posts isn't hard at all.


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> ^ I Took almost 10 Months to get this amount of Posts. That one Day is way to far
> 
> Goal: Get 1,000 Posts with no Spammage
> Like thats even possible



Look I got e nako on my avatars shirt ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Byakuya is Spamming Champion posts are productive


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

I never spam..only if others then i post somffin off topic


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Look I got e nako on my avatars shirt ^^



I Noticed Its Kawaii 
**Steals Neko Off Loki's Avy**


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Hm 

99% of my posts are long, educational and full of wisdom.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

*pretend haven't read post 9718

.... :can


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

@Byakuya just Like this one  Kyou no Go no Ni OVA 1 [AKUMA]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

**


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

haha... busted :rofl


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

I like your sig Paladine


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

XD

Omg you gotta tell more that that ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

What bit?????


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

that bit!


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Haha Dheano got such a long sig i never read it xDD


reps*


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Stewie is Godly...
amazing

@Loki - my sig are song lyrics.....


----------



## mgrace (Jun 18, 2007)

sasuke SUCKS.... he is too powerful and too witty too good.... he has been written for us to hate... I have taken the bait...


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Hehe ^^

Oh..lemme see ..*looks*


----------



## mgrace (Jun 18, 2007)

bloody Sasuke.... Come on Itachi kill him NOW!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Jesus? Religious lyrics?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Rapers being religious....
I love those two songs... they are class....

And Sasuke sucks..


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

Everyone Knows he does


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

What's wrong with kawaii Sasuke-chan?


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah when he waz a chan...>_> now his pure emones~


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't deslike him, I just think he is too overpowered....
maybe thats just me..


----------



## mgrace (Jun 18, 2007)

He is like a super saiyan 3 when ever one else is just a super saiyain...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

It's not that strange though, he was taught by a legendary sannin for years, and he has the sharingan.


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I don't deslike him, I just think he is too overpowered....
> maybe thats just me..



Its Not Just You its an Estimated 1.5 million People. or was it 1.5 People?


----------



## mgrace (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah but Sasuke has made kills when people are in WEAKEN states... yeah thats how I justify his current power...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Sharingan = overpowers any character...


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Its not he is...I mean the name of teh fuckin anime is NARUTO not Sasuke or the  hax of Uchiha~ its naruto soo make him uber cool for once >_<


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

True.


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

Indeed


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Itachi were noffin if it wasnt for thise eyes of his...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

I disagree... Itachi = awsome shinobi..
its hard to find bad ass nin that runs from the enemy so often..

but seriously, Itachi is class...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

He's still a genjutsu master without his eyes, isn't he? 
and I'm sure his overall ninja skills are very high.


----------



## mgrace (Jun 18, 2007)

Sasuke

I hate that name... i'm sure his loser fans want the manga name to change....

Curse that CURSED seal... he has sharingan and he can FLY>>>>>>
what next.... Maybe he can do rasengan and that new naruto move


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Who knows.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

he will....
he will


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes he will..


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Hopefully not.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe hes Haxin the manga and forcing kishi to wright this bullshit down >_<


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

If He Does then i quit


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Well Im off to work
Bye guys!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Bye Mr. Paladine.


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Or i hax in the manga and play an old master...and make naruto turn into SSJ4..


edit: CAYA Dheano_san!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

bye Bye!
lol @ Bya's Over Use of
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

I have it on msn too, I can't get enough of it. Such a lovely smiley.


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

heeh i got it too...>: )


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

I Use this SUPER Kawaii One like those Except Its a Red Fox its sooo cool!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

SUPER KAWAII? 
Red Fox? 
Pics?


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

I Cant Find away to save in Out of MSN  But its this Fox Except.. well Like this


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

oh thats pyong i got milons of his smilis XDDD

add me on msn i can send teh to ya'


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

kawaii


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

*K-KAWAII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 18, 2007)

omg that's sooooo cute!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

Isnt it? 

PYONG THE RED FOX!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Pyong the red fox...  

!!!!!!

Hay @lk3mizt


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 18, 2007)

hey bya!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pure Pyong-ness*


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

yap i got tem much,.. I'll sent ya more, soo as i get em


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

oh my.. more pyongness!!!!  I <3 them all


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

Every Time Bya's Post count goes up i feel more sad -_-


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

yah i this it got from 2777 to 2,805 A>_<


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

*Go Here Now* [Ureshii]Dennou_Coil_05[0B9CC2F3].avi By Order of The Neko Queen: *Neko*


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll chweck it as soon as have time xDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Lol  i'm taking a break from my spamming posting now.. i'll chill out for a bit ;3 

I'll check your amv's when I have a headset Neko-chan, mine's broken >_>


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG that kawaii fox burned my eyes with kawaii-ness X.X aaaah.....


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

A new person! 

Hi Namicho-san!


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Im the Foxy leader !!!!1


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

Namicho-san??!! OMG, I've been name-suffixed!! 

Well, hello!!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

Konichywa~ 


XDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

So many nice people in here. 

How are you doing today, Namicho-san?


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm fine, thank you. 元気ですよ!!! Just a bit tired from my crazy weeklong trip, but I shall be fine!

How about you???


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

a weeklong trip??  where'd you go?  what kinda trip? 

I'm ok  kinda tired and it's too hot over here, even my kawaii table fan isn't helping much


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

Lol, the weather's ok here. I went to Tennessee with some people. It was funnesss!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

cool! 

It's like 45 degrees celcius in my room ._. it sucks.


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

lAWL...*tries to calculate into fahrenheit*...OH, that's hot!!!!  Lawl, stupid American measurement systems...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

lulz why can't all countries just use the same measuring systems 

oh well... !


----------



## Haku (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello everyone =]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Haku-san! I love your avatar!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 18, 2007)

Raining here, which justifies me staying inside for now.


----------



## Haku (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks =] i like it to!! raining, o no.


----------



## Germscout (Jun 18, 2007)

i begin my rise to power


----------



## Haku (Jun 18, 2007)

good luck =]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

What's wrong with rain? 

I love rain.  I go outside when it rains. 

I want rain.


----------



## wiplok (Jun 18, 2007)

Haku said:


> Hello everyone =]



lol! gl on that!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## wiplok (Jun 18, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I don't get it.



then just die


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

*negreps*


----------



## wiplok (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

**


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

I liiiike rain.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Yay you're so cool Namicho. Unlike wiplok.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

good night guys and gals ~
!!

*gone*


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Since when you post here wiplok?!

and hello everyone!

back from work... im tired


----------



## Haku (Jun 18, 2007)

hey royal, i just got back from work 2 lol.


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Yay you're so cool Namicho. Unlike wiplok.



Lawl, thanks!  

I just got back from tennis..I'm tired >.<


----------



## Haku (Jun 18, 2007)

tennis is loads of fun, i was playing tennis on fathers day with my family


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, tennis is the best. You can play it forever and it just frigging rawks. End of story.


----------



## Haku (Jun 18, 2007)

lol.  10 alphabets later


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Im off to bed, feel like fainintg...
bye >.<


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

Aw, bye, Royal. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Haku (Jun 18, 2007)

royal!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello kawaii people !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 19, 2007)

hello Seniors  XD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

:3 hay living


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 19, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> :3 hay living


Oi byakua.. I wish that i could transfor some of my reps into a posts XD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

lol. **


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> lol. **



Another One of Your Long and meaningful posts?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 19, 2007)

Long and sexy posts.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Hellz yeah!!!!    

There is hidden wisdom to be found even in my shortest posts. 

PS: HAY INO PIG


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning you banch of spammer people!
hows things?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Paladine! \o/  

whatcha up to! :3


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Hihi.


----------



## Noex (Jun 19, 2007)

woot i can be senior member if i want :


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Noex said:


> woot i can be senior member if i want :



Cool 
Damn You!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

lol....
apply them


----------



## Noex (Jun 19, 2007)

nah im not that active, this is my first visit sence mid 2006 or something  just wanted to stop by to say hello to moe, but he was offline -.-


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Neko-chan!  sup :3


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Apply 

You get bigger avy


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah lucky bastard ._.


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Neko-chan!  sup :3



Yo!



Royal Paladine said:


> Apply
> 
> You get bigger avy


----------



## Noex (Jun 19, 2007)

ok ok ok 

edit: btw where is everyone of the "old school" members? like 2004 peeps xD still around?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

lol
sorry guys...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

;3 **


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Only 500 more posts .... .......


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 19, 2007)

Did someone say big avy? 

*Touches self*


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

You can do it! >.o


@ Ino -


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

...... 

Anyways Ive been Awake for 20 Hours straight so I'm going to sleep now.
Bye Big Avy People. Bye ByaKun!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

nooo kawaii neko-chan  !!!!!! Bye 

less than 100 posts left for me  to 3000 that is.. nothing else.. i have no senior membership waiting for me like neko .__.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

cya later!


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 19, 2007)

in yo thread uppin my postcount


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

a new person !!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol....
> apply them


Omg aint you the Formula1 Fan?? XD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes I am...!

What happen to you post count? 

since your a Senior..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Yes I am...!
> 
> What happen to you post count?
> 
> since your a Senior..


Reseted XD Imma going 3k again XD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm beating you to it XD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Can you do that?? get it reseted??
how???


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

prolly ask a mod?

why would anyone do that anyways...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Haha....
its kool...


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

Oi ppl...back rom fuckin school -..- 


Thats soo boring, only 3 days left~


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Why are you complaining for!?!?!

you should be happy...
I remmber when I left...
it was amazing....


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

meh i got my ass full of it..we're not doing anything were just wachin boring movies and talking >_>


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats ace!!
why wasn't school like that for me back in te days.....


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

youre not 100 years old lol XDD 

And i only got 2 more years..Im going for engiener mehatronic


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

engiener mehatronic?? You nutz

I just stick with my computer games design course....


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

heeh yaeh...I like gotta make a robot next year, Ill take a pic and the send it to ya guyz then ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

yay!.............


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 19, 2007)

School is like meh.... i hate it :/


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

hay loki


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

Oi ~ Im just wachin some animes soo im not on soo much ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

**


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Im eating chinese right now!


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

omg...I never eaten that before


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

...
Its actualy food not woman


----------



## Danse (Jun 19, 2007)

i love chinese food


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

yaeh thats what i said, or not~


----------



## Namicho (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so confuzzed..


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Loki, you sounded a bit sarcastic...... thats why I posted the "food not woman"...

Anyways.... swiftly moving on..... Ferrero Roche..


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh did I  

Anyways Oi~ Danse_san XDD

Btw. Tomorrow's the day, im goin to Italy ^^ , so will c us friday.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

:rofl yes man...

you are too innocent...you need butrap* to become a Man


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol..I didn't say that ^^

ya know im more of a man than you think Dheano xDD

Wachin animes isnt what i do all the time~


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Masturbation you have a GF???
Im just taunting you >.<
Your a cool person!


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

noez who dose that?!! (())

yap i got one..thats all to say or do ya whant more? 

Better on PM then ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Waiting for smexy pics of your GF


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

hehe..why not 1st of me? XDD

Oh i gote some..but, now i gota go play volleyball...oh and yes its my GF thats waitn for me fight now..soo ill chach ya guyz later


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmm...


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello everyone


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

OK..
PM the pics later on...


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

hey royal how are you?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Im good man, yourself???


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm also good, just trying to get my post count high!! just gain like 20 post.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

lol
stop doing that!!!

Post counts are useless..... they are just numbers >.<


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

lol  i'm done now


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

lol
I was joking.... you can carry spaming posting...


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

lmao its ok i only do 20 post a day anyway. ^___^ i like my new avatar!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Chibi Oro 

that cute as hell!


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

I think its cute 2


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

I have 3000 posts now!!  

and chibi oro <3


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Byakuya you need help..


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol I am going to slow down my posting now though, 3000 was kinda my goal from the beginning.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

!!!

no way!!!

you din't use """""  """" in you last few posts!!!!
you do need help!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

oh shi-- I must have a fatal disease !!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2007)

lo0l you guyz are still on it~ 


*packin for italy*


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

packing for italy??
you off on holidays?


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

italy should be fun ^___^


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Loki-chan is going to Italy? ;o


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Haku, why dont you make a gif image of all the chibi characters...?


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

thats a good idea i should!! i'll have it done tonight thanks for the idea royal!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2007)

I liked the Haku avy better.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Yesh that is quite a good idea. 

Can't wait to see the result.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2007)

Byakuya owns.

Like Zaraki better though.


----------



## Namicho (Jun 19, 2007)

I got tired of my old sig and av so I made some new ones...with Paint. I am a total Paint expert now because I've had to make sigs and avs with it...No photoshop >.<. I'm still working on my sig though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2007)

its good for paint, I especially like the avatar.


----------



## Namicho (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol Thank you!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmm most Zaraki fans tend to hate Byakuya for some reason. 

very nice paint work Namicho ;3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2007)

Zaraki is just a pimp/pirate/gangsta


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah he's cool


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Get Off the Computer Bya-kun I went to sleep and came back and your still here


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol! I had breaks damnit  I'm not ALWAYS here


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Lol! I had breaks damnit  I'm not ALWAYS here



Im Sure You did


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

LOL geez, how would you know, you were asleep!  :3


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> LOL geez, how would you know, you were asleep!  :3



You have no proof i was asleep


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

damnit!!  

Ok I'm going to sleep now, it's 02:50 and I'm tired!  

Good night Neko-chan.


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> damnit!!
> 
> Ok I'm going to sleep now, it's 02:50 and I'm tired!
> 
> Good night Neko-chan.



Finally 

Good Night Bya-kun


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

me heart ur sig neko!!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2007)

Haku said:


> me heart ur sig neko!!!



Thnx!


----------



## Haku (Jun 19, 2007)

Np, reps for u!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

you guys need to log out sometimes you know..


----------



## Noex (Jun 20, 2007)

is this the local spamm threadzor?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

well.... its spammage at the best, but there isnt any postcount involved..


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

Good morning, senior members. 

Have you missed me? (of course you have)


----------



## Homura (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh my! So this is where all the cool people hang out!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

[sarcasm]  Byakuya!! you here!!!! wow!!!  [/sarcasm]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

hrm ;3

So what have you all been up to while I was gone? (other than crying that is)


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> hrm ;3
> 
> So what have you all been up to while I was gone? (other than crying that is)



GO back to sleep


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol! neko-chaaaaaan   

Do you WANT to get rid of me?


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Lol! neko-chaaaaaan
> 
> Do you WANT to get rid of me?



Yes! Go away! 

Lol J/k


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

Your first sentence sounded so sincere...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Working 
Ima working man 
I feed my siblings


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

if you want to ignore someone just press; alt + F4 to bring up the menu for that


xD J/K *dont* press that :d

@ Bya Im Sry 



Royal Paladine said:


> Working
> Ima working man
> I feed my siblings



Really? cool


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Not cool... I'm very tired..


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 20, 2007)

Karin said:


> Oh my! So this is where all the cool people hang out!



This is where the shexeh people hang out.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

:3 **


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Ino Pig is correct


----------



## Rup3rt (Jun 20, 2007)

So let me calculate,

If i'm a lifeless piece of shit for the next few weeks or so while maintaining absolutle roflness in my posting ways i will have a 150x150 avatar and a bigger pm box. Wow isn't that spiffy...

although i can't really draw.. ooh well other schemes will come up later


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

Rup3rt said:


> So let me calculate,
> 
> If i'm a lifeless piece of shit for the next few weeks or so while maintaining absolutle roflness in my posting ways i will have a 150x150 avatar and a bigger pm box. Wow isn't that spiffy...
> 
> although i can't really draw.. ooh well other schemes will come up later



What? Shutup


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmmm I don't approve


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

You are not welcome here! 

At least not yet...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

Agreed, we don't need wannabe seniors in here.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Agreed, we don't need wannabe seniors in here.



*Senses HIgh level of sarcasm....*

:rofl


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

